#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-03
<drj_cro> jutro i sretna nova :)
<dodobas> poslovne ircere ne toleriramo...
<dodobas> bje bje
<Neuromanc> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> OjNejro
<Neuromanc> oj mmike
<MmikeDOMA> Svnejaboljesimazelimvamsadaja! :)
<Neuromanc> drj sve najbolje
<Neuromanc> mmike i tebi:)
<ivoks> ola
<SilverSpace> grrrrrrrrr puko net iz neobjasnjivih razloga
<SilverSpace> poz ivoks 
<ivoks> kak sam blesav
<ivoks> uzmem monitor, tipkovnicu
<ivoks> i zaboravim misa
<Neuromanc> mozes i bez njega
<MmikeDOMA> svenajbolje, djecaci, svenajbolje! :)
<ivoks> ne mogu
<ivoks> facebook zahtijeva klikanje :)
<SilverSpace> koje zgradurine http://is.gd/k0zuf
<ivoks> Mmike: kupio sam si auto punjac i stalak za auto
<SilverSpace> jos mi se ne jede a stara spremila rucak koji se ne jede hladan :(
<Mmike> ivoks, de?
<Mmike> ivoks, tj, gdje si kupio te koliko si platio :)
<ivoks> sve skupa 150kn
<ivoks> punjac u maksimirskoj u vip centru
<ivoks> a nosac u chipoteci
<ivoks> iako ima punjaca i u chipoteci
<Mmike> Kul! :) 
<Mmike> Thnx, to cu sutra odmah ubosti :)
<Mmike> Dal' legend i desire imaju isti punjac, imaju, right?
<ivoks> ne znam kaj legdend ima
<ivoks> mozda ja imam jedan punjac viska
<Mmike> e, a taj nosac, na sto lici, zadovoljan? 
<Mmike> ak imas, super!
<ivoks> tek sam ga sad stavio
<SilverSpace> opet puche
<SilverSpace> http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Ubuntu-and-the-price-of-Unity-1156110.html
<SilverSpace> zar opet
<ivoks> nda, super radi ova aura
<Mmike> zadovoljan si?
<Mmike> radi ok, al' bas kalkulacija ruta joj ne ide
<Mmike> od mene doma (spansko) do knjigovodje (dubrava - mirosevecka cesta) me vodila kroz strogi centar i jos tamo kroz neke ulicice po kvatricu
<Mmike> a rekao sam joj 'fastest route'
<Neuromanc> a nemre to ona znat
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> meni je savrseno izracunao cerkno - vogel, preko planina
<ivoks> na zalost, 54 minute nije bilo dovoljno, za mnom se vozio frend koji se boji voziti :)
<obruT> ivoks http://www.tportal.hr/sport/akcijska-centrala/104448/Dva-milijuna-stopa-visinske-razlike-na-skijama.html
<ivoks> obruT: fora
<ivoks> Mmike: uglavnom, kupio sam europu
<obruT> opa, za koliko para ? :) ja bi kupio novi zeland :)
<ivoks> 50 eura su mape za europu (ukljucuje i rusiju)
<obruT> vis vraga, trebo bi ja za svoj mob nabavit karte azije, ak se zagubim...
<Mmike> ivoks, nabaci test po gradu
<Mmike> ne sumnjam opce da me nece dovesti na pravu adresu, stovise
<Mmike> al' rute koje bira, eee
<UA> Hello my friends?
<obruT> there is no friends here, only enemies
<obruT> s/is/are/ :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa do sad mi je sve bilo ok
<ivoks> dapace, otkrio mi je neke nove rute :)
<Mmike> velim, meni od spanskog do dubrave - preko kvatrica
<Mmike> i jos mi veli - 15 minuta :)))
<Mmike> osim toga, skroz ok
<Mmike> jesi vidio grafice? :)
<obruT> da nisi ukljucio avio-mod :)
<Mmike> odem u ducan, osto bez mlijeka
<ivoks> evo, bas gledam rutu od mene do mojih, u dubravi
<ivoks> subiceva, kvatric, rakovceva, sulekova, maksimirska
<ivoks> ja bi isao u tom slucaju subiceva, kvatric, maksimirska
<ivoks> ali cinjenica je da na rakovcevoj nema semafora
<ivoks> i ako se vozis prema propisima, 50km/h, svejedno je kojom ides
<ivoks> vjerojatno je zato zakljucio da je rakovceva brza
<ivoks> ja bi isao slavonskom do heinzlove i onda na branimirovu
<ivoks> al eto...
<ivoks> uglavnom, zadovoljan sam
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> ti imas noviju auru
<Mmike> kava
<ivoks> noviju?
<ivoks> vidis vidis
<ivoks> aura za maemo ima bolje mape
<ivoks> ima 99% pokrivenost hrvatske
<ivoks> dok za android i iiphone ima 42%
<drj_cro> pa sto nemozes iskoristit te mape sa maema?
<ivoks> ocito ne
<ivoks> za maemo se koriste navteq mape
<ivoks> za ostale tele atlas
<ravilov> hmm... iGO naprimjer moze citati obje vrste mapa, i TA i NT
<ravilov> steta sto aura nije takva...
<drj_cro> mislim da i sygic isto cita obje
<drj_cro> samo mu se u onom njegovom iniu treba rec koja je
<ivoks> ma da?
<ivoks> http://www.sygic.com/index.php/en/maps.html
<ivoks> gdje se to moze podesiti?
<drj_cro> nis,ako hoces. izvucem ti ja sa moba mape pa ti posaljem
<drj_cro> sec da provjerim ini kod sebe 
<drj_cro> jel imas fajlu .mlm
<ivoks> imam
<drj_cro> sto ti pise dolje za maps?
<ivoks> TA:xxx:2013.01
<ravilov> TA vjerojatno znaci TeleAtlas...
<ivoks> da
<drj_cro> kod mene NT:EXTEUR:2010.07,NT:ISL:2010.07,NT:IMN:2010.07Nokia-N900
<drj_cro> posaljem ti svoje mape pa to zamjeni pa vidi jel ti radi
<ivoks> ne znam moze li se to samo zamijeniti
<ivoks> imam licencu za europu
<drj_cro> ovo je krekana ver za maemo
<drj_cro> nemoj ga pikat na net(ak te frka za licencu) 
<ivoks> ma ne treba
<ivoks> nemoj slat
<drj_cro> ok
<drj_cro> bjezim kuci...pozz
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si ti ono nest pricao da su u grubu mijenjali redoslejdovanje diskova?
<ivoks> ili particija
<ivoks> ne sjedam se
<ivoks> sjecam
<Mmike> set root='(hd0,1)'
<Mmike> to mi pise
<Mmike> za prvi disk, prvu patriciju
<Mmike> al' mislim da je to oduvijek bilo tako
<ivoks> eto, disk pocinje od 0, particija od 1
<Mmike> jeps. Al' cini mi se da je to tako bilo oduvijek.
<Mmike> dal' 32bitne aplikacije defaultno rade na 64bitno kernelu ili treba isntaliravati one ia32libs i ino?
<ivoks> i jedno i drugo :)
<ivoks> defaultno rade na 64 bitnom kernelu, ali je potrebno instalirati 32bitne library
<ivoks> :)
<rob||> virtualni walkie-talkie server instaliran i radi :)
<rob||> sada treba vidjeti koliko veza moze podnijeti :)
<rob||> zeli netko testirati? :)
<ivoks> ja zelim testirati droge od kojih ce mi se trbuh smanjiti :)
<rob||> :))
<Mmike> ivoks, :) bilo koje amfetamin-bazirane :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jedino, od toga otpadaju zubi, ako se pretjera
<Mmike> plus, ilegalne su u .hr :)
<Mmike> ok, imas efedrin :) 
<Mmike> recimo, u kapima za nos :)
<rob||> 6.4 kb/s je cca opterecenje po jednoj stanici
<Mmike> rob||, jel' imas neki quick-how-to za testiranje?
<rob||> ne
<rob||> http://www.andro-ix.com/apps/virtualwalkietalkie/
<rob||> 11. How much traffic is generated?
<rob||> While receiving or sending it should not exceed 8kb/s (16kb/s when receiving and sending at the same time). 
<ivoks> zasto ne koristiti skype?
<rob||> manje opterecuje mob, ima mogucnost audio govora vise korisnika, mogucnost privatnog razgovora
<Mmike> ivoks, zato sto skype prestane radit ponekad :)
<ivoks> :)
<rob||> ako netko zeli isprobati server je mojportal.ath.cx, port default
<rob||> na 1-om sam kaanlu
<ivoks> No, nisu sve diplome jednako vrijedile. Do posla su najteže dolazili grafičari, filozofi, politolozi, novinari, pravnici, profesori tjelesnog odgoja te marketinški stručnjaci
<ivoks> cover proslog desetljeca:
<ivoks> http://www.diacritic.org/blog/archives/images/economist_cover_2008.gif
<ivoks> prije 15-20 godina, ljudi su ginuli tokom slavnja nove godine
<ivoks> (kod nas)
<ivoks> bilo je hrpa ozlijedjenih
<ivoks> a danas je vijest kad se netko ozlijedi
<ivoks> dobra promjena u mentalitetu
<SilverSpace> nema vise rucnog rada :=)
<SilverSpace> promjena srectva pirotehnike :)
<ivoks> u cetvrtak opet juzina
<ivoks> bas me zanima sto ce ostati od staze :)
<ivoks> http://www.aca-demy.co.uk/write/simpleimage/46965cfdd08e8-Economist.jpg
<ivoks> nije ni ova losa :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' i muski skijaju?
<ivoks> da, u cetvrtak
<Mmike> znaci, bit ce i bode miller?
<ivoks> ne, stefi graf
<Mmike> suepr\
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> znaci, bit ce snijega opet
<Mmike> cim juzina prodje
 * ivoks ponosan
<ivoks> sestra je u francuskoj na bordanju
<Mmike> ti imas sestru?
<ivoks> da
<rob||> hahhahaha ... luda pjesma "Kada metnem ti u pak" :)
<ivoks> 15 godina
<rob||> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWOf3eZc2wg
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txfGDX4CH2I
<Mmike> luka fakin tko?
<ivoks> luka bulic
<ivoks> ne znas?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qglrQKxPE_o
<Mmike> ma joj, znam
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPsF5iLvlL0
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu8cKIQ1L9g
<ivoks> ahahahahaahaha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J2JGqbn8fo
<Mmike> izvrsno :)
<SilverSpace> hebo te patak kakvih kretena ima
<SilverSpace> fakt da mi je na dohvat ruke izmlatio bi ga
<SilverSpace> namlatio*
<chaky> tako je silver, odmah sakom!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tko to? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma poslao neki krepilac pokuku da se upristojim i to neki koji niju u mojem komentaru uopce bio spomenut
<SilverSpace> neki pametnjakovic
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne pitaj :))
<hbogner> eh da, sretna nova godina svima
<Mmike> he
<Mmike> ima jos jedan ante karamatic
<Mmike> to si ti ivoks?
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> na facebooku
<Mmike> ima facebook.com/ivoks
<Mmike> to si ti
<Mmike> a ima i facebook.com/ante.karamatic
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/k25HS
<SilverSpace> super, ovo mi je super http://is.gd/k26pu
<ivoks> sale: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyPy8dHwxVc
<ivoks> RATM obradio :)
<ivoks> sale: a cak je i to obrada; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zj293l5w2MU
<SilverSpace> a u pm. http://is.gd/k2b55
<drac0_> vecer
<drac0_> kanalisti
<drac0_> uff odoh na pivo
<drac0_> ajte pozz
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monadnock_Building
<black> pozdrav svima
<black> imal tu koga?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ponoc je
<black> e ivoks
<black> samo jedno pitanjce
<black> uspio sam ono napravit
<black> i jel se može kak napravit da mi je windows 7 default windows?
<black> a ne linux
<ivoks> odgovorit cu samo ako ne zahtijeva razmisljanje
<black> :D
<ivoks> pogledaj datoteku /etc/default/grub
<black> to u linuxu?
<karabaja4> zar nije /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<ivoks> laku noc
<black> di se gleda to karabaja
<black> aj noc ivkos
<karabaja4> pa otvori necim
<karabaja4> koju distru imas
<CrazyLemon> menu.lst ne postoji više kod grub2 koliko se sječam
<black> eh sad
<karabaja4> ah da grub2 je sad u igri
<karabaja4> neznam onda
<karabaja4> googlaj za grub2
<karabaja4> di je config file
<karabaja4> i promijeni redosljed u njemu
<black> uff neb se ja sad time bavio
<black> hh
<CrazyLemon> ne trebaš ni config ..postoji jedna naredba da kažeš grubu koji je default booting OS..  al sam zaboravio tu naredbu :)
<black> probaj se sjetit
<black> :D
<karabaja4> jel možda postoji
<karabaja4> /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<black> crazylemon
<black> :D
<ivoks> karabaja4: a zasto se petljas ako ne znas?
<karabaja4> ivoks: pokusavam pomoci covjeku :P
<ivoks> je li covjek pitao i dobio odgovor?
<karabaja4> ivoks: nije dobio odgovor... ?
<ivoks> dobio je
<ivoks>  /etc/default/grub
<ivoks> tamo bas sve pise
<ivoks> # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
<ivoks> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<ivoks> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<ivoks> to su prve tri linije
<karabaja4> pojma nemam, ne koristim ubuntu ali afaik grub se uvijek mijenjao na /boot
<ivoks> treba ti ravno IQ 10 da to skuzis
<karabaja4> ugl..
<black> eh
<black> men ja na hrv ubuntu
<black> pa se moram snać malo
<ivoks> kakve veze ima na kojem je jeziku
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> jednostavnije je filozofirati nego li pogledati file koji sam ti rekao?
<black> pa neznam još to sve
<black> novi sam u tome
<black> daj se smiri
<ivoks> pa onda tako reci
<black> di je ovo
<black> run 'update-grub'
<black> di se to nalazi?
<ivoks> jesi otvorio tu datoteku?
<ivoks>  /etc/default/grub
<black_> a taj etc se nalazi di?
<ivoks> /etc/default/grub je puna putanja
<black_> kako doć do toga?
<ivoks> otvoris terminal
<ivoks> i napises u njemu:
<black_> dobro
<ivoks> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ivoks> i sad, jednom za svagda, da naucis
<ivoks> gksudo je graficka verzija naredbe sudo, koja ti omogucava da si privremeno dodijelis administratorska prava
<black_> aha
<ivoks> gedit je program za uredjivanje datoteka (takodjer graficki)
<ivoks> a /etc/default/grub je puna putanja datoteke
<ivoks> koju ces editirati
<black_> aha
<black_> evo otvorio sam
<black_> i Å¡ta sad?
<ivoks> pa procitaj prve tri linije
<ivoks> ukljuci mozak
<ivoks> ne mozes fulat
<black_> daj ponovo
<black_> slučajno sam izašao
<black_> sa chata
<ivoks> sta ponovno?
<black_> te putanje
<black_> tj tri linije
<ivoks> koji je tebi k?
<ivoks> pa jesi otvorio file?
<black_> jesam
<ivoks> pa kaj cu ti ja onda pisati ono sto u njemu vec pise?
<ivoks> pa gledaj u file jeote
<black_> pa daj mi tu kopiraj ono Å¡ta si napisao tu
<ivoks> odi se primi playstationa
<black_> jer sam bio slučajno izašao sa chata
<black_> napiši mi ponovo ajde one tri linije kako idu
<ivoks> jesi zavrsio osnovnu skolu?
<black_> da da
<ivoks> jesi otvorio datoteku?
<ivoks> je li u njoj nesto pise?
<black_> da
<black_> da
<ivoks> i zasto sad mene trazis da ti napisem ono u sto vec gledas?
<black_> ne da mi ti napišeš nego daj mi ponovo tu na chatu napiši one tri linije šta si prije napisao na chatu
<sale> :-)
<black_> jel kužiš?
<black_> tj evo ovog
<black_>  If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.  GRUB_DEFAULT=0 #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""  # Uncomment to enable BadRAM filtering, modify to suit your needs # This works with Linux (no patch required) and with any kernel
<sale> hahahaha
<sale> imao sam priliku objasnjavati jednom korisniku kako zaobici upozorenja koja Chrome prikazuje kod pristupanja stranicama sa self-signed/isteklim SSL certovima...
<ivoks> pa ovo ne mozes vjerovat
<sale> i posaljem mu screenshot gdje je zaokruzena opcija na koju treba staviti kvacicu
<sale> a on se kasnije javi i tvrdi kako pokusava kliknuti na zaokruzenu opciju, ali mu ne zeli staviti kvacicu :-)
<sale> ivoks: ja ne mogu vjerovati da je on zavrsio osnovnu :-)
<CrazyLemon> ah! konačno se sjetio naredbe  "grub-set-default #" :)
<CrazyLemon> al kasno je za crnog
<SilverSpace> sale: lol
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-04
<ivoks> ptice pomrle zbog vatrometa
<ivoks> U tijeku je djelomična pomrčina Sunca. Imate priliku vidjeti je do 10:50. Pazite na vid!
<obruT> evo ja bas nabavjo suncane naocale i gledam i tako :)
 * MmikeMRMA bio gledat pomrcinu
<oki1> dobro jutro i sve najbolje svima u sritnoj novoj 2011
<dodobas> da bof da prezivjeli
<oki1> da li postoji kakva mogućnost za poboljšanje signala?
<dodobas> oki1: signala?
<oki1> na WiFi
<dodobas> priblizi se ruteru??
<dodobas> pojacaj signal na ruteru
<oki1> dodobas: na ubuntu 9.10  postotak mreze  se počne  smanjivat kad kliknem na mozzilu firefox, spojen sam kao client 
<oki1> pa me zanima da li kao client mogu Å¡ta napraviti
<dodobas> nope
<dodobas> prvo... ne trebas vjerovati postotcima mreze
<oki1> znači nema nikakvih mogućnosti
<dodobas> ja i dalje ne kuzim u cemu je problem
<oki1> al kad ugasim i ponovno kliknem na mozzilu firefox normalno se otvori al kad klinem da otvaram nove kartice onda se uspori  sa 40% na 37%
<oki1> jel mogu pokazat kakav izlist pa da se vidi o čemu je riječ
<oki1> s kojom naredbom
<dodobas> cali cek.. pa indikator ne definira brzinu pobogu
<dodobas> niti jacina signala
<dodobas> nego s kojom su brzinom spojeni ruter i tvoje racunalo
<dodobas> mozes za istu brzinu imati razlicitu jacinu signala
<dodobas> i za razlicite brzine istu jacinu signala
<oki1> ok ako je tako kao što kažeš, onda zbog čega se uspori kad kliknem na mozzilu firefox i otvaranjem novih kartica u njoj
<dodobas> indikator ne INDICIRA BRZINU veze
<dodobas> samo jacinu signala
<oki1> kad kliknem na indikator da vidim informacije o mreži tamo piše i brzina koja se tu i tamo mijenja
<dodobas> nemam pojma o cemu ti pricas
<oki1> vrlo jednostavno : kad kliknem na mozzilu firefox i otvaram nove kartice u njoj se uspori otvaranje stranica
<oki1> a pri tome se na ovom indikatoru mreze smanji postotak, za koji si ti rekao da prvo ne trebam vjerovati postocima mreze jer indikator ne indicira brzinu veze
<HmmZ0r> jebate ovaj smplayer je najaci
<HmmZ0r> samo stisnes za title sve stisnes i radi
<HmmZ0r> stisnes! :)
<SilverSpace> oki doki
<MmikeMRMA> smplayeer?
<ivoks> ou jea
<ivoks> operacija uspjesna
<SilverSpace> operacija?
<MmikeMRMA> Jel' pozna netko solaris tu?
<MmikeMRMA> ekipa na #solaris nije nit malo susretljiva :)
<ivoks> e Mmike 
<ivoks> imam ti viska jedan punjac
<Mmike> ivoks, moja cura ce biti odusevljena :)
<ivoks> za auto
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj su opaki na #solaris :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, super, thnx
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, doso, pitao kako ovoono, veli mi lik 'aaa, budalo daj si man procitaj, aa, kretenu' :)
<SilverSpace> uuuu
<SilverSpace> to treba dic u zrak :)
<SilverSpace> mislio na sljeme ali me koljeno rastura
<SilverSpace> vec sad osjecam promjenu vremena
<ivoks> tak treba
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/abu-dhabi--znanstvenici-usred-pustinje-umjetno-stvorili-preko-50-kisnih-oluja/915447/
<SilverSpace> hebate arapi ce nam uzet kisu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mislim dok zemlja poludi da ce se nas otresti ko cucak buha 
<jelly> nego... imam vanjski scsi hw array, 11x72GB u320 diska, jel treba kome tako nesto
<ivoks> jel radi sve? :)
<jelly> 1 od 12 diskova ne radi
<ivoks> onda sorry :)
<ivoks> salim se
<ivoks> posto?
<jelly> 75x11 = 800kn
<jelly> 1kn, 1 GB ;-)
<ivoks> 800kn svih 11 diskova?
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> telefon mi poceo svirati
<jelly> da, budzasto.  Stajali su 1-2 godine neukljuceni, pitanje je koliko ce ih se zaspinati
<ivoks> a nitko me nije zvao
<Mmike> jelly, !
<ivoks> znaci 11 scsi diskova, s kucistem 800kn
<ivoks> pa onak... zvuci dobro :)
<jelly> ja to vise po principu zao mi je da se baci; ebay cijena 72GB SCSI diska (jednog) je recimo $50
<jelly> ivoks: i to scsi hw raid array kuciste ;-)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> razmisljam za sto bi to mogao iskoristiti :)
<jelly> Mmike!
<Mmike> jelly, ti se kopcas sa solarisom, jelda, jelda? :)
<jelly> ivoks: jednom davno davno je bio news server
<ivoks> jel jako bucan?
<jelly> ivoks: nije bio najbucnija stvar u serverskoj, ali to ne govori puno.  Pretpostavi da jest.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> sigurno nije bucnije od ovoga sto imam iza sebe
<ivoks> jelly: dajes R1? :)
<jelly> ivoks: jok, pare na ruke (ne da mi se otvarati firmu ili obrt samo za tebe, sorry ;-)
<obruT> Mmike: sta te muci sa solarisom ? (prije 5 godina sam se zadnji put zezao s njim...) 
<jelly> Mmike: znam migrirati na Linux i gasiti solaris kante!
<jelly> ne znam: sloziti init skriptu na solarisu 10
<Mmike> Na solarisu napisem: "ps aux"
<Mmike> i dobijem popis svih procesa, zadnja kolona je naziv procesa/komande + argumenti
<Mmike> medjutoa
<Mmike> ako kazem: "ps aux > /tmp/popis.txt"
<Mmike> svaka linija mi je cutana na 60 znakova
<Mmike> ili koliko vec
<Mmike> i ne vidim popis svih argumenata
<Mmike> kako/zasto?
<jelly> dodaj  w-ova po volji
<jelly> ps auxwww
<jelly> ili koristi fakin SYSV sintaksu
<jelly> ps -fe
<ivoks> e moj mike
<jelly> Mmike: solaris ima vrlo pristojne man stranice
<Mmike> ps -fe mi se ponasa isto kao i ps aux
<Mmike> tj, ne isto
<Mmike> ps -fe mi odreze stvari i kad ih na stdout pise
<ivoks> ne odreze
<ivoks> rasiri terminal :)
<ivoks> kak bum ja uzeo onaj dell sebi u ured
<ivoks> a ubuntu-hr cemo prebaciti na neki hosting
<Mmike> odreze :)
<Mmike> terminal mi sirok :)
<Mmike> root@backups01:~# ps -ef | grep rsync | head -1
<Mmike>     root 19923 19918   0 19:24:53 pts/1       0:01 ssh -b 10.21.0.18 -F /home/backups/ssh_config -ax 10.21.34.14 rsync --server --
<Mmike> root@backups01:~# ps auxwwwwwwww | grep rsync | head -1
<Mmike> root     16115  2.9  0.020188 3380 pts/1    O 07:28:06  3:05 /usr/bin/rsync -e ssh -b 10.21.0.18 -F /home/backups/ssh_config -ax -va --progress --delete --delete-excluded --exclude-from=/home/backups/excludes 10.21.32.26:/ /home/backups/array0/ded400/
<Mmike> jelly: :* :)
<jelly> issati
<jelly> ak hoces pgrep, koristi pgrep
<jelly> ps -fp $(pgrep rsync|head -1)
<Mmike> jelly, head -1 je bio samo radi lakseg pastea
<Mmike> imam 200 rsyncova koji se vrte
<jelly> mozda rootov defaultni /sbin/sh nema $(), ali /bin/ksh bi trebao
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> $()
<Mmike> a?
<Mmike> na linuxu bih rekao: ps -ef | grep rsync
<Mmike> i dobio bih popis svih rsync procesa sa svi argumentima
<dodobas> ste culi da ce intel u nove CPUe ugradjivati drm...
<Mmike> kako da isto napravim na solarisu?
<dodobas> http://is.gd/k5bSX
<SilverSpace> drmni ga drm
<Mmike> tj, napravio sam na solarisu sa ps auxwwwwwwwwww | grep rsync 
<Mmike> svejedno mi nije jasno zasto 'ps aux' ispise sve, a kad to redirektam u file onda nemam sve
<ivoks> zasto ne awwwwwwwwwwwwux
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ili awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwux
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> Mmike: zato sto je pametan
<ivoks>        -w              Wide output. Use this option twice for unlimited width.
<ivoks> ne treba ih 20
<ivoks> 2 su sve sto ti treba
<jelly> Mmike: sa ps -ef|grep rsync ne bi dobio samo rsync proceses, nego i kojekakve druge (recimo, bar jedan grep)
<Mmike> jelly, znam, al' mogu s tim zivjeti
<Mmike> te, krivo sam se izrazio. Ne zanimaju me 'rsync' procesi, nego svi procesi u kojima se spominje rsync
<Mmike> pa onda i taj 'grep rsync' upada unutra
<ivoks> ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep [processname]
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> jest, ali -ef mi ne daje 'wide list' :)
<Mmike> super to radi na linuxu
<Mmike> btw, ivoks, ti si se neki dan zalio da kako to moze da u 2011toj ne rade HOME/END i slicno :)
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> na solarisu ne rade isto :)
<Mmike> moras stty erase ^H
<Mmike> ili tako nekako
<Mmike> a za vi ili nesto
<ivoks> to je do editora
<drj_cro> mmike: a jel imas na solarisu /usr//ucb/ps (berkley verziju ps-a) ako imas onda ce ti raditi i x
<Mmike> drj_cro, pa da!
<Mmike> fakat :)
<Mmike> na to sam skroz zaboravio :) thnx :) imam to tamo, da :)
<Mmike> al' opet ista stvar
<Mmike> kad propustim kroz grep, odrezano je
<ivoks> HAC držač papira platio 3.500 kuna
<ivoks> to je neki laserski
<ivoks> sa sshom
<ivoks> da mozes drzat papir preko VPN-a
<drj_cro> mike: a jel ti odreze na 80 i kad kucas /usr/ucb/ps auxww
<Mmike> drj_cro, jok, onda radi ok. Al' tako radi i 'obican' ps, k'o sto mi je jelly fino rekao gore :)
<ivoks> pa gdje je onda problem?
<jelly> Mmike IS the problem <g>
<jelly> a gle sve je ok dok ne pokreces killall 
<ivoks> Novom Medveščakovom igraču Jamieju Riversu jutros je operirana slezena.
<ivoks> Naime, slijedom duela i fizičkog sudara dvaju igrača tijekom hokejske utakmice u Villachu, u nedjelju 02. siječnja, igrač je zadobio teške unutranje ozljede...
<Mmike> Nije, problem je solaris! :)
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovat
<ivoks> dosao je prije mjesec dana
<ivoks> da nisu skuzili da mu je slezena pukla, mogao je i umrijeti
<ivoks> Vjerojatno će biti zanimljivo vidjeti i odgovore na skup pitanja o tome koliko se Hrvati dobro služe osobnim računalom. Tako ćete morati reći znate li na kompjuteru obraditi tekst, izraditi tablični izračun, poslati mail i da li se znate koristiti internetom. Uz to će se ispitivati i opremljenost kućanstva osobnim računalom.
<Mmike> ivoks, to ovo gdje te pitaju i dal' si homoseksualno nastrojen?
<Mmike> (... up to a limit of 80 characters, are printed under the -f option)
<Mmike> Jebogaps
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> jel gleda netko skijanje?
<ivoks> na kaj to lici gore?
<Mmike> ja sam htio gore gledat pomrcinu
<Mmike> pa me nisu pustili :)
<obruT> ivoks: ma super je, sve se vidi :P
<obruT> magla samo takva :)
<obruT> ekipa se gore smrzava i nist ne vidi :)
<Mmike> k'o na pomrcini :)
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> sale: si tu?
<SilverSpace> hebate medvedi nemaju srece
<ivoks> dakle, decki, novo mijesanje karata
<ivoks> onaj dell ide kuci :)
<SilverSpace> kaj sad
<ivoks> predlazem da onaj stroj koji smo kupili postane arhiva sama za sebe
<ivoks> a ubuntu-hr prebacimo na virtualni stroj
<ivoks> ili na hosting
<ivoks> Rumunjska ce nas blokirati pri ulasku u EU
<ivoks> Rumunjska :D
<Neuromanc> ivoks?
<Neuromanc> to neka informacija ili se zezas?
<Neuromanc> za rumunjsku?
<ivoks> pa... raspisali se mediji
<sale> ivoks: oy
<ivoks> ne mora biti tocno
<ivoks> al eto, sve je moguce
<Neuromanc> tko se raspisao?
<ivoks> mediji
<Neuromanc> koji
<Neuromanc> daj jedan portal koji toima
<Neuromanc> slušam radio cijeli dan, nije baš da sam skoncentriran na vijesti ali valjda bih uoèio...
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/rumunjska-prijeti-hrvatskoj-blokadom-pregovora-za-eu.html
<Neuromanc> ma to je prenategnuto
<Neuromanc> novinari kod nas tak prenapuhuju stvari da ce doci do lazes melita sindroma jednom kad se nesto stvarno dogodi
<ivoks> idem
<Mmike> ivoks, a zakaj ne dokupimo sam jos rama i stavimo sve na onaj stroj?
<ivoks> Mmike: sve se moze
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, nekako brijem da to manje kosta nego da osmisljavamo kako cemo placati hosting
<Mmike> A, sto bi s Dellom?
<ivoks> kojim? starim ili novim?
<ivoks> stari tamo stoji
<ivoks> a novi je moj :)
<Mmike> Pa da
<Mmike> Mislim
<Mmike> Sto bi s njim?
<Mmike> Stari je neupotrebljiv, hadj'mo ga ne spominjati uopce vise :)
<ivoks> a sta cemo s njim?
<ivoks> sa starim
<Mmike> Zasto to pitas sad?
<Mmike> Ne kuzim, sto bi sa starim?
<ivoks> pa tam stoji
<ivoks> a ovaj moj nosim u ured
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Kak' to?
<ivoks> a iskrsnule su neke okolnosti
<ivoks> al to jos nis nije sigurno
<ivoks> nije nikakva panika ni nis
<ivoks> za sad stoji tako kako stoji
<Mmike> Pa, tam na onom stroju samo treba smanjti swap i dodati RAMa i nije neki bed prebaciti sve to na njega.
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, kaki si ono player sponinjao?
<HmmZ0r> smplayer :)
<HmmZ0r> front za mplayer, stisnes
<Mmike> hehe
<Mmike> kul :)
<ivoks> ajme gle ovo strasilo na hrt1
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> senilnom dedi, od 83 godine, T-Com uvalio maxtv
<SilverSpace> koje strasilo
<ivoks> pa gledaj hrt1
<ivoks> vidjet ces
<SilverSpace> danijela
<obruT> danijela je strasilo ?
<ivoks> ne, samo gledaj
<ivoks> jesi vidio? :)
<SilverSpace> auch
<ivoks> isus
<ivoks> daj zadrzi taj jezik u ustima
<ivoks> freak show
<chaky> danas sam koristio malo iPad. Pa i nije nesto, nekako je glomazno, ali poprilicno tanko
<SilverSpace> chaky: dobar za Angry Birds :)
<chaky> e to daaaa
<chaky> brz je, ali ipak glomazno
<SilverSpace> meni je ok samo kaj bi ja gore neki linux
<SilverSpace> sad ce tegre2 navalit
<SilverSpace> bit ce izbora
<Neuromanc> nadajmo se
<SilverSpace> bemti sad ce nas i rumunji hebat 
<SilverSpace> taj EU se treba raspast
<SilverSpace> i to podhitno
<SilverSpace> sto prije to bolje
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet/104696/EU-odbila-rumunjski-zahtjev-za-blokadu-Hrvatske.html
<SilverSpace> e da novinarstvo
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/rus-u-sumi-snimio-djevojcicu-kako-levitira-na-visini-od-dva-metra/915565/
<Neuromanc> naše novinarstvo se treba raspasti
<Neuromanc> eu je sranje, ali manje sranje od našeg novinarstva
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: oo krades mi misli :)
<SilverSpace> novinarstvi velis? to kod nas nema veze sa novinarstvom
<ivoks> nemoj tako
<ivoks> filozofski i politologija su vrhunac naseg sveucilista
<ivoks> ona karva iz zavoja u zavoj
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> oma krava
<SilverSpace> ivoks: filozofski i politologija najveci radnici u hrvata :)
<ivoks> pa reci sto hoces, ali jesu
<ivoks> oni su jedini koji rade
<ivoks> svi su kod nas filozofi i politicari
<ivoks> zato nam i je tako dobro
<ivoks> evo, npr. snjezna kraljica
<ivoks> mi smo jedina zemlja na svijetu koja odrzava utrke skijanja za zene, a da nema skijasicu u prvih 30 :)
<SilverSpace> kak nema
<Mmike> jelly-hmelj
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> jesam si sad napravio sengulu od vratine :)
<SilverSpace> suhe
<Mmike> ovaj k9mail
<Mmike> ne cita bas flagove za procitan/neprocitan mail
<Neuromanc> sengulu?
<ivoks> kak ne?
<ivoks> nema on sta citati
<ivoks> imap server mu sve kaze
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: sendvich
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> procitao mail
<Mmike> na desktopu
<Mmike> i sad upalio k9
<Mmike> i ovaj povukao mailove
<Mmike> i pise mi da su 'new'
<Mmike> valjda ih on prvi put vidi, pa eto
<dodobas> Mmike: meni to radi instatno...
<dodobas> stigne mail procitam na dektopu i procitan je na k9
<Mmike> eo idem probat opet
<SilverSpace> 2 - 0
<ivoks> jesi zatvorio taj svoj desktop klijent?
<ivoks> to sto si ti procitao mail u desktop klijentu ne znaci da si javio i imap serveru da je procitan
<jelly-home> "press $ to save folder changes"
<jelly-home> (mutt)
<ivoks> F9 - Evolution
<ivoks> tj, F5
<ivoks> The storage controller is resetting. This operation may take up to 5 minutes to complete.
<Mmike> moj mail klijent je vrlo pametan :)
<Mmike> da, sad sam dvaput testirao, i ok radi.
<Mmike> idem se sad odspojiti s mobitelom
<Mmike> pa vidjeti onda
<ivoks> nisam znao da se pojedini notificationi mogu obrisati :)
<ivoks> uvijek sam ih brisao sve
<ivoks> al eto, moze se i pojedini
<obruT> bas su pederi ovi iz canona :P
<chaky> obruT: na sto tocno mislis? 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kaj je medvescak opet popusio?
<obruT> chaky: na to sto skrti pederi ne daju lens hood za objektiv koji kosta faking 6000 kuna :P
<obruT> i onda jos za taj komad plastike traze od 200 kuna na vise :P
<jelly-home> pa nemoj ga gubiti :-)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: 3-1 za sad
<obruT> btw, /me je ponosni vlasnik svjeze kupljenog canon 10-22 objektiva :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: oo bacio si se u trosak
<obruT> a jebiga, moro sam :P
<jelly-home> iz prve ruke?
<ivoks> mora se samo udebljati
<ivoks> i, poslijedicno tome, umrijeti
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> oh
<ivoks> upisi linux u google
<ivoks> prvi link je ubuntu :D
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> to sam neki dan citao
<ivoks> a zasto je prva slika ova s pingivnom koji srce sok?
<ivoks> cek, to je bila vijest negdje? :)
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> zanimljivo je da je Debian prije RedHata
<ivoks> a za UNIX
<ivoks> gimp je prije linuxa :D
<SilverSpace> kao nesto se tuze da se ubuntu sve vise pretvara u windoze
<SilverSpace> i da kad upisete linux ubuntu je prvi
<SilverSpace> bla bla
<SilverSpace> 3-1 sad ce zadnja trecina
<ivoks> jel ima prijenos?
<ivoks> u zadnjoj ce dobit 4 gola i izgubit ce 3-5
<SilverSpace> nema
<ivoks> pa da su ih olimpija i 99ersi prestigli...
<ivoks> to je tuzno
<ivoks> cak bi rekao da su namjerno gubili kako bi se rijesili Staroga
<SilverSpace> ma ne bi reko
<SilverSpace> 4-1
<SilverSpace> hehe http://www.gorila.hr/go/sto-sa-starim-s-laptopom-d_amusingplanet_com
<SilverSpace> ne toooo
<SilverSpace> ovo 
<SilverSpace> http://www.amusingplanet.com/2010/03/dirtiest-computer-cases-part-2.html
<SilverSpace> 5-1
<obruT> ovako prasnjavi nisu ni moji kompovi
<SilverSpace> bome sam ja jednog otvorio skoro pa takvog
<SilverSpace> a smrdi je tri dana daleko
<SilverSpace> po dimu cigareta
<SilverSpace> fuj
<hbogner> pa di su ti drzali kompove
<hbogner> jeste vidjel part 1
<hbogner> ko da su iz pilane
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno i jesu :)
<drac0_> vecer
<SilverSpace> drac0_: pa di si mrcino :P
<SilverSpace> ivoks: 7-1
<drac0_> SilverSpace, evo me :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: vidi ovo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWbCF1ulBPY&feature=player_embedded#!
<ivoks> 7:1 ...nda, oni su se samo htjeli rijesiti Staroga
<SilverSpace> i jos je 10min do kraja
<drac0_> SilverSpace, vidjeh, zgodan gadget al ne vidim neku siru upotrebu/svrhu istoga
<drac0_> SilverSpace, btw bude baterija uskoro, pa se cujemo oko toga ;)
<SilverSpace> oo moze
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/barbra-streisand-imam-jako-cudno-lice/531621.aspx
<Mmike> ROFL! :)
<obruT> tek sad je skuzila ? :)
<obruT> ruznija je od mene :P :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/ayw7
<drac0_> sutra je CES
<drac0_> bit ce poplava tableta i novih smartphonea
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/rus-u-sumi-snimio-djevojcicu-kako-levitira-na-visini-od-dva-metra/915565/
<drac0_> ivoks, more battery juice ;) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=883598
<SilverSpace> drac0_: tegra2
<drac0_> SilverSpace, bome da, tegra2 ce poplaviti uredjaje
<drac0_> bas me zanima da li ce htc pokazati svoj
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> isusati
<drac0_> haha talijani nam deru 68. kanal :D
<ivoks> uvest cu si optiku u ured,... ovo vise nema smisla; nabijem ADSL
<CrazyLemon> da..i zato ja ne lovim više HR signala :) hebeni talijani
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: kaj je tako strasno
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace pa kad trebam starog svaki dan slusat kako ne lovim HR signal onda da..strasno je :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<CrazyLemon> da ne govorim o tome kako misli da je sve slovenija kriva i da oni blokirajo HR signal :)
<SilverSpace> trebali bi nasi neki snazni odasiljac staviti i sprzit im signal :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zast?
<SilverSpace> sve hokej tekme zavrsile samo zagreb ne
<ivoks> Mmike: upload je prespor
<Mmike> pa za film-dva uploadat, bogme je :)
<Mmike> AL' meni megabit vise no dovoljan.
<jelly-home> Mmike: a koji kua je uopce rus isao u sumu snimati djevojcice!
<Mmike> jelly-home, znas te ruse, cudni postaju kad im votke uzmanjka ;)
<jelly-home> i mobitel mu se napio izgleda
<Mmike> http://www.satine.org/archives/2011/01/01/the-care-and-feeding-of-the-android-gpu/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: moras se preseliti di  metronet ima svoju mrezu 
<drac0_> bit ce dosta treba se rano ustati
<drac0_> ajte noc
<ivoks> zna netko koliko kosta sdsl kod iskona?
<jelly-home> puno, u kom si kvartu?
<jelly-home> pitanje je a) dal imamo dslam tamo, b) dal bi samo za tebe stavili sdsl karticu u dslam 
<ivoks> resnicki gaj :)
<jelly-home> mrmlj, naravno da nema cijene na webu, a nemam pristup product catalogu :-|
<Mmike> ivoks, amis/metronet?
<jelly-home> ivoks: a sto ti treba, pristojni upload bw, stabilna veza, nesto trece?
<ivoks> jelly-home: nemate ovdje nis... niti iskon.duo se ne moze uzeti
<ivoks> mmike ovo je zona sumraka; jedini operater je t-com
<ivoks> sorry, spor sam... jer uploadam fakin core dumpove
<ivoks> treba mi... ah, ono sto stvarno zelim ili maksimum koji mogu dobiti?
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> 7zipaj ih :)
<jelly-home> ajmo prvo muzicke zelje ;-)
<ivoks> ja bi htio 100mbitni link
<ivoks> ne treba mi gigabitni
<jelly-home> ak imash puno fajlova sa slichnim dijelovim, lrzip je zanimljiva opcija
<ivoks> al 100mbit... to bi bilo tako lijepo
<jelly-home> a stavi si stroj u kolokaciju, jebiga
<Mmike> lrzip
<Mmike> kako li sam to previdjeo
<ivoks> a relano... ak dobijem 10mbit, wW O W
<jelly-home> ili se preselis u .se ili .nl ;-)
<Mmike> ivoks, moja bivsa firma imala optiku od metroneda, 10mbita
<Mmike> 600 kuna mjesecno
<Mmike> shareano
<Mmike> srecom, nije bilo nikoga okolo za shareati
<ivoks> na zalost, stroj na kojem se generiraju dumpovi bas i ne moze u kolokaciju :]
<Mmike> naravno da debian nema lrzip
<jelly-home> bas me zanima koga ce VIP kupit
<jelly-home> Mmike: naravno da ima.
<Mmike> stable?
<jelly-home> lrzip je napravljen 2010 ili '09
<Mmike> selma:/home/mike# apt-get install lrzip
<Mmike> Reading package lists... Done
<Mmike> Building dependency tree       
<Mmike> Reading state information... Done
<Mmike> E: Couldn't find package lrzip
<Mmike> eh
<jelly-home> <judd> Package lrzip on i386 -- squeeze: 0.45-1; sid: 0.551-1
<jelly-home> backportaj ak ti treba
<ivoks> $ lrzip
<ivoks> Program 'lrzip' trenutno nije instaliran.  Možete ga instalirati upisujući:
<Mmike> ma budem doma isprobao
<Mmike> ubuntu ga, naravno, ima
<Mmike> ubuntu ima sve
<Mmike> osim oku ugodnog sucelja ):)
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install lrzip
<ivoks> jebem ti uploade preko adsla, da ti .... jooooooj
<jelly-home> ivoks: jel imas liniju vidljivosti do zagrepcanke?
<ivoks> kaj si lud
<ivoks> ne vidim nit pescenicu :)
<jelly-home> pfft
<ivoks> al mi je atlantic grupa medju prvim susjedima... mogao bi se prosetati do njih i vidjeti sto oni imaju
<jelly-home> ivoks: a jel mozes dobacit kamen do Buzina ;-)
<Mmike> ivoks: kolko ti je upload tamo?
<jelly-home> tamo imas amis
<jelly-home> _i_ metronet ak se dobro sjecam
<Mmike> Jel' marijo jos u amisu?
<jelly-home> pojma
<jelly-home> mislim da vec neko vrijeme nije, ali se sad fakat ne sjecam
<ivoks> ne znam... jelly zna; imam isko.adsl
<ivoks> lag mi je 2 minute :)
<jelly-home> wondershaper
<Mmike> neznam, meni na amisu to fakat radi ok
<Mmike> imam 768k upload, al' redovno imam oko megabita
<Mmike> i opce mi ne ubije vezu tako jako strasno
<jelly-home> ebiga, kad bi imao pristup do bilo cijeg dslama osim T- imao bi bolju opciju, al...
<ivoks> ovo je adslv1, 
<jelly-home> T-com infrastruktura
<jelly-home> e a da si u Sopnici imao bi optiku ;-)
<ivoks> a ni nisu tako daleko
<jelly-home> tamo je fiber tu d premises
<jelly-home> nemam pojma kuda optika prolazi, ko zna mozda ti je negi blizu
<ivoks> mozda
<ivoks> ja sam blizu trase buduceeg produzetka vukovarske
<ivoks> kraj starog skladista TDZ-a
<jelly-home> al cak i da jesi morao bi naci jos preko nekoliko korisnika kod tebe da se isplati staviti dslam :-|
<ivoks> bio je mmike
<Mmike> na parkingu
<jelly-home> kaj, u satoru?
<ivoks> nece tu nitko u susjedstvu uzeti 
<ivoks> ovi su tek telefon otkrili
<ivoks> mmike pustit cu te unutra kada renoviram i kada se rijesim ovog stroja :)
<ivoks> danas sam provlacio kablove
<Mmike> lrzip je izrazito spor
<Mmike> 28M nekih .csvova (ponavlja se dosta toga): lrzip 54sec, 3.3M; 7zip 36sec, 2.7M
<Mmike> defaultne postavke
<Mmike> max postavke (-M -z) 2m10s, 3.1M
<Mmike> ima onaj neki xar
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> izvrstan je za pregledavanje logova kompresiranih
<obruT> dobra fora :) http://www.wimp.com/janitorrevenge/
<Mmike> https://github.com/facebook/hiphop-php/wiki/
<Mmike> jel' koristi tko KDE?
<jelly-home> da, na poslu
<ivoks> obruT: hahahaha
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-05
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> na HRT1 neki lik prodaje pricu o uzgajanju 'bica' u moru koji ce trositi co2
<ivoks> isuse, pa nema pojma o cem prica
<ivoks> on je to i patentirao :)
<ivoks> a ta ideja postoji vec desetljecima :D
<ivoks> po nacinu kako prica mozes skuzit da izmislja u hodu :)
<MmikeMRMA> oi
<dodobas> ivoks: baci TV kroz prozor... previse gunđaš otkad imas tv...
<drj_cro> eto nakon tjedan dana testiranja andorid/maemo (desire/n900) vracam se na n900 a desire ide u oglas 
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si spominjao neki alternativni hosting, jos povoljniji no linode?
<Mmike> drj_cro,  :))))
<Mmike> drj_cro, da cujemo! :)
<Mmike> (nit ja nisam prezadovoljan desireom, al' N900 je platforma u propadanju pa mi se nekako cini da sam better-off sa desireom i androidom)
<drj_cro> mmike: pa andorid je telefon koj bi zelio bit nesto, a n900 je tablet koj bi htio biti telefon al tablet na kojem multitasking radi savrseno, na kojem termnal radi olcno
<drj_cro> tel na kojem imam pingvina i na njemu mogu skoro sve kao i na kompu
<Mmike> nisam nikad imao N900 pa ne znam detalje
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> i android je pingvin?
<drj_cro> a i radi brze i ljepse,surfanje,prebacivanje izmedu aplikacija,mailovi su ljepsi,chat je ljepsi
<ivoks> kad sam kupovao novi telefon, trazio sam n900
<ivoks> al kad mi je prodavac rekao da to ne postoji, bilo je ocito kako je Nokia u govnima
<drj_cro> ma prodavaci su tulci
<ivoks> mrzim ih sto su tako glupi i retardirani
<ivoks> drj_cro: nisu tulci; nokia je tuka u cijeloj prici
<Mmike> drj_cro, za kol'ko para se da naci N900?
<drj_cro> al istina je da maemo se nece dalje razvijat,(dolazi onaj ruzni meego) 
<ivoks> imali su platformu bolju od svih ostalih i odustali
<drj_cro> n900 za 800kn u vipu sa pretplatom
<ivoks> ma to nitko ne zna sto ce na kraju biti
<drj_cro> il na crnjaka za nekih 1500kn
<ivoks> postoje i maemo i meego
<ivoks> nitko nis ne radi
<ivoks> nokia se opet orijentirala na symbian
<drj_cro> meego je nastavak maema
<ivoks> misle kako je dovoljno dobar za sad, a nije
<drj_cro> noka+ibm rade na meegu
<ivoks> znam da je, ali nista od njega nece biti
<ivoks> nokia i intel
<drj_cro> intel
<drj_cro> jutro mi je i kavu jos nisam dovrsio :)
<ivoks> sto znaci da ce u telefone dobiti novi procesor
<ivoks> onaj koji intel jos nije napravio
<ivoks> zato meego mozes i vidjeti samo u emulatorima
<drj_cro> al meego je smisljen da bude i os za tablete,telefone,laptope,kompove
<ivoks> tak da... nokia si je sama kriva sto ce propast
<ivoks> a rade najbolje telefone
 * Mmike seconds that
<drj_cro> sve u svemu dok ne smisle neki pametniji os maemo je skroz dobar :)
<Mmike> E66 je tako fino i dobro napravljena, presuper
<Mmike> steta sto je telefon drek
<ivoks> radio sam malo na telefonu sa symbianom koji ima touch
<ivoks> c5 il c7 il nes tak
<ivoks> pa to je govno od OS-a
<drj_cro> symbian je bio skroz ok dok nije bilo boljeg (andoida,iosa,maema) :)
<ivoks> nije nikad bio ok
<ivoks> nije bio ni podnosljiv
<drj_cro> ma bio je ok, ja bio super zadovoljan na n95,n96ci
<ivoks> svaki put kad sam uzeo e50, e90 il nesto u ruke
<drj_cro> a i moja zena je super sretna sa njim :)
<ivoks> uvijek sam se prisjetio starih telefona na kojima se adresar otvorio odmah
<ivoks> na kojima ulazak u meni nije trajao 5 sekundi
<ivoks> itd
<Mmike> ivoks, E55 (ili tako nest). Ima symbian a mob je munjevit. I baterija mu traje 5-6 dana. I ima GPS. I s njim mu baterija traje toliko! Mrak :)
<Mmike> Doduse, nema softvera gotovo nikakvog vise za taj mob :)
 * Mmike najvise odusevljen sa 3210 :) Cak je vec i 6150 bila sporkasta u odnosu na 3210 :)
<drj_cro> mmike imam ti ja doma jednu 3210 istina malo je zgrebana i izudaran jel mi se sin igra sa njom, pa ak ti treba :)
<ivoks> pa i moja najbolja nokia ikad je bila 3330
<ivoks> sve kasnije je bilo sporije
<ivoks> i imao sam priliku, nakon mjesec dana koristenja androida, uzeti neku smartphone nokiu
<ivoks> sa symbianom
<ivoks> o d v r a t n o
<ivoks> sporo
<ivoks> mali ekrancic
<Mmike> :) ma nije tak odvratno, brijes :)
<ivoks> nazuljao si prste dok nisam slozio liku imap
<Mmike> al' da je lose, lose je
<Mmike> imap? :) nadobudno :)
<Mmike> flashblock za chrome bas i ne radi uvijek i super :)
<ivoks> ja sam se vratio natrag na firefox
<ivoks> chrome* mi ubija stroj
<drj_cro> meni chrome smrzne masinu 
<drj_cro> al bice zato sto imam kriptiran disk na lapu
<ivoks> to sam i ja imao
<ivoks> i odustao
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> meni firefox ubija stroj
<Mmike> imam ga jer ima firebug, pa mi je lakse s njim raditi
<Mmike> al' za ostalo, ocaj bozji
<ivoks> otvorim 20 tabova u chromiumu, pocinje swapanje
<ivoks> nemrem vise nis
<ivoks> a firefox guta 40 bez problema
 * drj_cro a ostario sam, nemrem imat vise od 5 tabova :)
<Mmike> kaj, defautlnih index.htmlova od apache instalacije? :)
 * drj_cro pocinjem se gubit :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, svega i svacega
<Mmike> ivoks, velim, ja imam firefox dok radim, i nije nesh posebno sprtljana stranica, i ubija mi stroj
<Mmike> javascript 101 puta sporiji
<Mmike> renderiranje stranice, osjetno sporije
<Mmike> memorije, brijem, trose isto
<ivoks> sve to stoji
<ivoks> sporiji je, javascript se teli
<ivoks> ali sve skupa i dalje radi nakon 20 tabova :)
<Mmike> i najbolja stvar - ako mi se i desi da mi se smrznie neki tab, ostali rade
<Mmike> ja redovno imam 30+ tabova u chrometu
<ivoks> pa koliko rama imas?
<ivoks> zna netko gdje se mogu kupiti acp letve? tak da imaju remote pristup, a da ne moram pisati zaduznice i prodavati dusu vragu
<Mmike> 8 GB
<ivoks> od tih 8GB, chrom ti uzme 6
<ivoks> problemi i razlika su vrlo ociti ako imas 2GB
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ne uzme, uzme mi gigu :) 
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> na bikinu se kokosi jos ne mogu jesti
<ivoks> nista sto tamo raste nije jestivo :/
<Mmike> http://www.a2z.si/arses
<Mmike> lik je lud :)
<Mmike> ivoks, to ovi nuklearni bikiniji?
<Mmike> kako zbrojim u shellu hrpu brojeva iz nekog filea/
<Mmike> hocu zbrojiti sve chromeove da vidim koliko memorije zdere
<ivoks> ivoks@titan:~$ i=2
<ivoks> ivoks@titan:~$ j=4
<ivoks> ivoks@titan:~$ echo $((i+j))
<ivoks> 6
<drj_cro> ak se ne varam vako nekako : awk '{s+=$0} END {print s}' nekifile
<Mmike> da, nadao sam se da ima nesto ne-awkasto
<obruT> Mmike: mozes i u perlu, a moze se i u shellu
<drj_cro> mozes i sa bc-om al nisam koristio ga godinama :)
<obruT> awk ce ti vjerojatno biti brzi od samog shella pa ono
<Mmike> obruT, kako bih u shellu?
<Mmike> da, awk je fakat brz
<obruT> Mmike: pa ides kroz svaku liniju fala i koristis operaciju zbrajanja, ivoks ti je dao primjer
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> ps aux | grep chrome | awk '{print $6}'
<Mmike> to je RES memorija
<Mmike> kak' da to sve zbrojim u shelu?
<drj_cro> mmike: for broj in $(cat nekifile);do ((sum+=broj));done;echo $sum
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> awk je dakako elegantniji
<Mmike> ivoks:
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ ps auxw | grep  chrome | awk '{s+=$6} END {print s/1024}' 
<Mmike> 463.465
<Mmike> tol'ko mi chrome otme
<drj_cro> kolko muke. pa mogo si i na digitron :)
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ ps auxw | grep  fox | awk '{s+=$6} END {print s/1024}' 
<Mmike> 130.918
<Mmike> a ovolko firefox
<Mmike> drj_cro, nauco sam nesto :)
<Mmike> u chromeu imam 20+ tabova (pretezito 'how to sum from stdin' :) )
<Mmike> u firefoxu samo 4
<Mmike> Ovo su virtualboxovi:
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ ps auxw | grep  Virtu | awk '{s+=$6} END {print s/1024}' 
<Mmike> 5525.11
<ivoks> ps auxw | grep  fox | awk '{s+=$6} END {print s/1024}' 
<ivoks> 589.785
<ivoks> 30 tabova, ukljucujuci facebook, flasheve...
<ivoks> chrome > 2GB, swapanje
<ivoks> ne mogu niti otvoriti toliko tabova, u biti
<ivoks> u chromeu
<Mmike> isto k'o meni crhome
<Mmike> steta sto nema neki munin plugin koji bi to zbrajao
<ivoks> treba otvoriti iste tabove
<Mmike> po procesima
<Mmike> pa 90% stvari koje radim su iste
<ivoks> pa napisi ga
<Mmike> index/jutarnji/slashdot/facebook/stackowerflow/php.net/mysql.com/postgres/com
<Mmike> pa eto, pisem ga
<Mmike> svaka ideja dobrodosla
<Mmike> dal' da samo po procesnameu grupiram
<Mmike> pa sto ima - ima
<drj_cro> evo ivoks za tebe(kolko sam skuzio ti boardas) http://www.netokracija.com/skijanje-kronplatz-sljeme-android-iphone-5669
 * obruT voli gadgete, ali misli da bi mu ovakve stvari ubile gust na bordanju :P
<ivoks> pa imam cardio trainer
<ivoks> puno bolji od svih ovih koji su tu navedeni
<ivoks> cak ti i uzima novce ako ne vjezbas :)
<ivoks> i koristim ga da mi prati koliko sam presao
<Mmike> GPS ti je stalno upaljen?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> A u biti, da.
<ivoks> sa cardio trainerom gps se pali svakih 10 sekundi
<ivoks> FOTO: Pogledajte u kakvoj je modnoj kombinaciji Marko Grubnić došao gledati hokejaše Medveščaka
<ivoks> “Smrdljiva, glupa, idiotska, nesposobna, nekompetentna kretenčino, ne brinu mene tvoji kretenski odgovori koje ja i građani ove zemlje skupo plaćamo, mene brine ako ti i slična smeća ijedan tren pomislite da u vaše kretenske umotvorine itko normalan u ovoj zemlji može povjerovati... - glasio je početak službenog dopisa načelnika općine Primošten Stipe Petrine upućenog državnom tajniku u Ministarstvu uprave Pavlu Matačiću.
<Mmike> digging the past?
<ivoks> i stara je vijest vijest ako za nju nisi prije cuo
<Mmike> usro sam se ajvarom
<drj_cro> moram zeni napomenit sto ocu za rocaks :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWbCF1ulBPY&feature=player_embedded
<ivoks> i ja isto -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVrnH9G3ABs
<Mmike> nevjerojatno kako francuzi tesko pricaju engleski :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: i ja isto, al to nemrem zenu trazit da mi nabavi :)
<ivoks> sale: hocemo u Tignes s Izazovom?
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> kriva osoba
<ivoks> obruT: hocemo u Tignes s Izazovom?
<ivoks> obruT: 23. do 30. 4., 2400kn
<ivoks> ili 3 Vallees u 3. mjesecu, 2800kn
<ivoks> Mogućnost 0-tog dana skijanja i bordanja (gondola Orelle, spoj s Val Thorensom) na dolasku.
<ivoks> ajde... ima 600km staza
<ivoks> obruT: http://izazov.net/2010/09/val-thorens-19-26-03-2011-les-3-vallees/
<Mmike> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs399.ash2/67719_1706801672606_1314988058_1809824_3654110_n.jpg
<ivoks> Kada se zbroje troškovi izgradnje dvaju zahoda na odmorištu Mosor, zatim dubrovački WC Dubravke Šuice i Bandićeva dva montažna zahoda na tramvajskom okretištu Dubec, dobije se iznos od 5,5 milijuna kuna! 
<ivoks> Za taj iznos u glavnom gradu Hrvatske je po tržišnim cijenama moguće kupiti čak 10 dvosobnih stanova.
<ivoks> HAC držač za WC-papir plaćao 3.500 kuna!
<Mmike> treba opet uvest 'zalijevanje vrucim uljem'
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> koji k je tim ljudima
<ivoks> tak krast
<ivoks> http://www.thestreet.com/story/10962404/1/firefox-tops-internet-explorer-in-europe.html
<ivoks> eto pravog biznisa
<ivoks> lanac restorana koji sam uzgaja namirnice koje koriste
<ivoks> moram ici probati
<ivoks> nafta je na 90 dolara
<dodobas> ivoks... za tebe je idealan twitter... sve sto pises stane u 140 znakova :D
<dodobas> i bilo bi te lakse pratiti :D
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__Faa87IQhk
<ivoks> i ovo
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5MRUYrH2j8
<ivoks> carevi
<ivoks> bez stapa i, sto je bitnije, zastite za ruku
<ivoks> ova mala je odvezla najbrze vrijeme druge voznje. to jednostavno ne mozes vjerovati; kraj svih tih skijasica... bez stapa i zastite odvesti prvo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> lol Nasa jaja su prvoklasna bez obzira na nihovu starost sto nam je zorno predocila gospodicna Lambasa!
<obruT> ivoks: da ne idem sutra na tri tjedna u Tajland, isao bih na bordanje, ekipa mi ide krajem drugog u Dolomite, Sella Ronda..
<obruT> inace sam bio u Tignesu prije dvije zime
<obruT> inace ovi datumi za Tignes su malo prekasno
<obruT> radije dat 600 kuna vise pa otici pocetkom treceg mjeseca
<Mmike> ides na tajland ;)
<obruT> idem da
<obruT> sutra ujutro u 5h pocinje turneja
<Mmike> kud idete sve?
<obruT> prvo je put malo zamrsen - krecemo kombijem do budimpeste, a avijon nas vozi - Atena - Doha - Bangkok
<obruT> onda smo malo u Bangkoku, otici cemo na sjever u Chiang Mai, malo navratit do Kambodze (na tri dana), a onda otici na jug na zapadnu obalu i tamo se buckati u moru, roniti i penjati po okolnim stijenama
<Mmike> obruT, ico je proslo ljeto bio u vijetnamu/laosu/kambodji
<Mmike> mislim da nije isao na tajland
<Mmike> al' mozda i grijesim
<obruT> ako on nije iso u Tajland onda ne znam... :)
<Mmike> a islo ih je 5oro, 2 para i on :)
<Mmike> znam da je solo bio dan-dva u laosu
<Mmike> super je ovaj imap idle :0
<SilverSpace> obruT: uh daleki put
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> najbolji dio svega
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> eh, zavidim, zavidim :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> opko
<SilverSpace> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
 * chaky|lap je danas cijeli dan bio na terenu, obisao 4 klijentove poslovnice
<chaky|lap> vratio se doma s 39 temperature :)
<chaky|lap> sada sjedim na kaucu, zamotan i pijem caj
<chaky|lap> na laptopu svira new age glazba...
<hbogner> http://www.niktitanik.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/izb_PCR.jpg :D
<drac0_> vecer
<drac0_> zivili
<budz0r> oj
<SilverSpace> oj
<drac0_> oy oooy
<drac0_> SilverSpace, fulao sam ubuntu live QA, sta je kenjao jono? :)
<drac0_> budz0r, kako radi desire? :)
<budz0r> drac0_: baterija drzi samo tako!
<drac0_> nego sta! ;)
<budz0r> a wifi konstantno upaljen
<budz0r> nakon 22 sata je na 70%
<drac0_> je ludilo
<drac0_> speed i voltage scaling je opaka stvar
<SilverSpace> drac0_: nisam ga bas ni ja slusao
<SilverSpace> ulovio sam samo kad je pricao da je nebo plavo
<budz0r> drac0_: si probal rootat wildfire-a
<drac0_> budz0r, http://ubuntuone.com/p/Tcp/
<SilverSpace> i da svi vidimo da je plavo i ne moze bit nikako crno :))
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> i have no idea :)
<budz0r> drac0_: kewl, koji rom predlazes za njega
<drac0_> taj koji vidis
<budz0r> to je obican cyanogen
<drac0_> cayo
<drac0_> da
<drac0_> ima i za wildfire ona caka s kernelom ;)
<drac0_> potrazi na xda
<budz0r> kewl
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ne znam u kojem je to bilo kotekstu :)
<budz0r> postupak rootanja isti kao i kod desire-a
<drac0_> budz0r, da
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ma ludjak bas gledam sada na SF
<budz0r> drac0_: ok
<SilverSpace> Razbojnika je prilikom bijega primijetio ga je jedan od pripadnika policije te je potraga za razbojnikom znatno olakšana
<SilverSpace> tko je tu nepismen
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/policija-uhitila-muskarca-koji-je-opljackao-postu-te-pokusao-pobjeci-tramvajem/915816/
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> kakvi debili
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes vidio bit ce poplava tegri prema najavama
<drac0_> SilverSpace, bome jesam, pa rekoh ti nekidan
<drac0_> lenovo ide sa svojim U1, a bude jos modela ;)
<doamgoj138> ee kak mogu irssi koristit kao msn?
<budz0r> doamgoj138: treba ti bitlbee
<doamgoj138> hvala
<SilverSpace> pala je i Wi-Fi i 2G i 3G mreža zbog preopterećenja... #ces2011
<SilverSpace> i amerima :))
<drac0_> sta radi android ha
<drac0_> i hrpa malicioznog koda
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> ekipa je luda na ces-u
<drac0_> frend iz acera je otisao mamicu mu jarechu
<SilverSpace> hebate svi se prikacili na mrezu
<SilverSpace> pa sve puce
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> mozes misliti koliko je to deviceova :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> cyanogen bi mogao sklopiti deal da prvi izbaci aftermarket custom rom na nekom deviceu ove godine
<drac0_> samo neka bude nesto dobro
<drac0_> SilverSpace, mogli bi si maznuti neki tablet sta kazes? ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> treba andru3 cekat
<drac0_> to ce brzo
<SilverSpace> da i njima se zuri
<drac0_> 2.4 je za smarthphone a 3.0 za tablete
<drac0_> Jen-Hsun just announced that Project Denver is an NVIDIA-Designed high performance ARM core #CES
<drac0_> ovo mi smrdi na tegru3 :)
<SilverSpace> si vidio ovo http://is.gd/kbidx
<drac0_> jesam
<drac0_> to ce sada biti poplava chipovlja
<drac0_> rekoh ti da ce arm zabubati intelu :)
<SilverSpace> gledam na sve se strane hvale 
<drac0_> a nego sta ce, kad mogu
<drac0_> arm godinama ima tu arhitekturu, a tek sad u zadnje 3-4 god to mogu iskoristiti
<drac0_> intel jos dan danas nema u tom segmentu nista
<drac0_> a svi zivi kupuju i licenciraju arm
<drac0_> preko fujitsua do qualcomma
<drac0_> sad treba kupiti arm dionicu :)
<drac0_> tj trebalo je prije godinu-dve
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> http://blogs.nvidia.com/2011/01/project-denver-processor-to-usher-in-new-era-of-computing/
<hbogner> laku noc
<SilverSpace> LN
<korisnik> pozdrav ekipa.
<korisnik> jel ima neka stranica s hrvatskim knjigama ili tutorijalima za ubuntu
<korisnik> tj bolje generalno linux
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-06
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drj_cro> pozz
<Neuromanc> drj jutro
<drj_cro> ola vlado,tebi je uvijek jutro :)
<MmikeMRMA>  bad zone transfer request: 'femalemasturbationtechniques.net/IN'
<Neuromanc> lol mmike
<Mmike> tak sam fino potrgo DNS, sve sam si ponosan
<Neuromanc> mmike bravo onda:)
<SilverSpace> kaj si iso popravljat nepokvareno
<Mmike> a nisam iso popravljat
<Mmike> nego 
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> uglavnom, radi sad
<Mmike> odo popravit piwik na ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> nekih opakih propusta ima
<Mmike> kad pocme skijanje?
<Neuromanc> traje
<Neuromanc> ivica drugi
<Mmike> a moja PCI kartica - ne radi
<Mmike> esrecutiuserem
<Neuromanc> pci mrezna ili kaj?
<Mmike> pci tv
<Neuromanc> ah prezivjet ces:)
<Mmike> ah, znam
<Mmike> al' svejedno :)
<Neuromanc> imas na vecernjaku live
<SilverSpace> hebate otvorim bug.hr i ovaj me trazi password
<SilverSpace> i to samo u chromiumu
<Mmike> mene ne
<Mmike> na chrometu
<Mmike> mislim da bi trebali ubiti php-cgi
<Neuromanc> :)
<SilverSpace> hm zasto bug.hr trazi ovo > Enter password to unlock your login keyring
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> www.bug.hr?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma zasto
<SilverSpace> i to u chromium samo
<Mmike> meni radi ok
<Mmike> chrome
<Mmike> pojma
<SilverSpace> ali zasto za keyring
<SilverSpace> uredno odbijem i sve radi
<zlo^> momci, instaliro sam vsftpd i maximalnda download brzina mi je negdje ~130kbps
<zlo^> se da to kak povecat
<zlo^> ista stvar ako koristim defaultni ftp preko sftp://
<Neuromanc> pa koji link imas
<Neuromanc> jesi probao neki speemeter
<zlo^> ma vuce mi do 380kbps
<zlo^> ali ti ftp-i su mi spori
<zlo^> veli kolega isto
<zlo^> kao i jos par usera
<zlo^> tebi skida maximalno
<ivoks> is
<ivoks> pa ovaj se josipovic mogao i ljepse obuci
<drac0_> vecer
<drac0_> zivili
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Honeycomb-previewed/?kc=rss
<SilverSpace> ovo dobro izgleda
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> miami vice na rtl2 :)
<hbogner> ivoks, svaku vecer
<hbogner> i malcom u sredini
<Mmike> de imate taj rtl2?
<ivoks> pa na tvu
<ivoks> i novu 2
<ivoks> i hrt 3 i hrt 4
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> daj nemoj zafrkavati
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> kakav nova2?
<Mmike> kakav hrt3 
<ivoks> http://domatv.hr/
<ivoks> http://www.rtl2.hr/
<ivoks> kaj ti je?
<Mmike> poa di ja zivm
<Mmike> kaj t osamo nadjem
<Mmike> a di ti je hrt3/4?
<ivoks> nema ih jos :)
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> odem na pivo
<ivoks> mislim, ima.... ali je su na tom kanalu hrt1 i hrt2
<Mmike> ;) ;)
<Mmike> ajdte ;)
<ivoks> jer mux b se ne lovi u cijeloj hr
<ivoks> pa su vratili hrt1 i hrt2
<ivoks> al pise hrt3 i hrt4
<drac0_> lol koji debili
<drac0_> google docs
<drac0_> "It's not currently possible to merge cells vertically, within a column."
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-07
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZYLp5uX9Yw
<ivoks> ti bokca
<drj_cro> jutro
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, kak' si na kraju zadovoljan drzacem?
<drj_cro> pozz
<dodobas> yello
<guruHari> jutro svima
<guruHari> trebam pomoć
<SilverSpace> jutro
<guruHari> svaki puta kad rebootam, u gornjem desktop panelu mi se neke ikonice pomaknu, a neke nestanu
<guruHari> ima netko ideju
<guruHari> ?
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> nikad cuo za takvo nesto
<SilverSpace> kaj ti to nestane
<guruHari> ma sat i ono pored, za shutdown i notification za net
<guruHari> svaki puta moram ugasit panel i dodati ponovno sve stvari na njega
<SilverSpace> fakat ne bi znao zasto ti se to dogada
<guruHari> ok np
<SilverSpace> jes brobao sve vratiti na default
<SilverSpace> pronao*
<jelly> guruHari: da li se ikad izlogiras kako spada?
<jelly> odlogiras? odjavis?
<guruHari> pa idem shutdown
<guruHari> ponekad iz terminala
<jelly> ne.  pitam za log off.
<guruHari> ponekad s tim appletom
<guruHari> ne log offiram se nikad
<guruHari> samo gasim
<jelly> probaj podesiti stvari, i onda log off
<guruHari> ok
<guruHari> ma inače
<guruHari> koristim dual boot sa windowsima 7 i nisam linux sad već dugo upalio
<jelly> ne sjecam se ima li Gnome neki pametniji nacin forsiranja snimanja sessiona
<guruHari> nije mi problem tih 10 klikova do sada bilo
<guruHari> ugl
<guruHari> idem log off
<guruHari> back
<guruHari> pa recimo da Å¡ljaka
<guruHari> sve osim 1 ikone, koja je mrvicu pomaknuta u lijevo
<guruHari> ali nvm
<guruHari> i ovako sam zadovoljan
<guruHari> fala jelly
<guruHari> btw
<guruHari> jel zna netko gdje su aplikacije smještene na disku
<guruHari> tj. njihovi exe fajlovi 
<jelly> guruHari: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<jelly> guruHari: echo $PATH u shellu
<guruHari> u usr/bin/ je
<guruHari> thx
<MmikeMRMA> Loy!
<Mmike> sto bi rekli na ovo: exec('/usr/bin/php /var/www/www.scritps.local/some.php'); 
<Mmike> :)
<Neuromanc> mmike opet si ubijas dns:)?
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> lik si je slozio fork bombu
<Mmike> i pita se zasto mu ne radi
<Mmike> naime, ovaj exec() je u some.php spomenutom gore
<Mmike> a konj je trazio upgrade servera, jer mu je stari bio pre spor
<Mmike> pa mu je sad i ovaj pre spor
<NenadK> Kako promijeniti avahi status local?
<drj_cro> neuromanc: jel franjo tamo negdje?
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/sudar-dva-najtastija-ovna-s-brvna-hrvatskog-sporta/531994.aspx
<Mmike> .
<Neuromanc> drj mi imamo kolektivni godisnji danas
<Neuromanc> drj doduse franjo je vjerojatno na poslu
<drj_cro> neuromanc: ulovih ga prek gtalka,kaza da bas ode za RI :)
<drj_cro> kaj onda ni poslovnica ne radi il ?
<Neuromanc> poslovnice rade
<drj_cro> kak se kuzi da su svi spojili praznik, cjeli dan 2-3posta :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> samo mi privatnici sljakamo! :0
<Mmike> jel'da, ivoks? :)
<drj_cro> ni njega nema, i on odmara danas :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: jel ima kaki irc client za androida?
<drj_cro> i dal mu moze radit u backgroundu,da se ne ugasi kad radis nes drugo?
<Mmike> drj_cro, pojma
<Mmike> nisam jos toliko napredan :)
<Mmike> nego, bio s frendom na kavi jutros, lik ima desireZ
<Mmike> presuper!
<Mmike> prepresuper
<Mmike> 1) to kaj ima slabiji proc se uopce ne osjeti
<Mmike> glatko fino radi k'o moj desire
<Mmike> 2) IMA FAKIN TASTATURU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<drj_cro> jep.hw tipkovnica puno znaci
<Mmike> sve ostalo je nebitno
<Mmike> ovaj touch-pimpek je uzas-nad-uzasima
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> jesi si gledao one bt tipkovnice?
<drj_cro> odo kuci...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i ja sam navijao za desireZ
<SilverSpace> brzina mi uopce nije bitna
<Mmike> opce nije sporiji
<Mmike> bar ovo malo sto sam se igrao nisam skuzio
<SilverSpace> http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7933/1/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vjerojatno se osjeti tek kod nekih zahtjevnijih aplikacija
<Mmike> kod povraya, da :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj fali virtualboxu?
<SilverSpace> meni nis
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj sad vise nista od ubuntu u virtualki
<SilverSpace> natty ne bu radil
<Mmike> ne kontam
<Mmike> zake?
<SilverSpace> potrebna mu je 3D
<SilverSpace> unity nece raditi
<Mmike> ma da?!
<Mmike> a kaj sa gomiletinom racunala di to ne radi outofthebox?
<SilverSpace> gnome
<SilverSpace> vidim vec dosta rasprave oko unity
<SilverSpace> i virtualki
<SilverSpace> dosta ljudi ima slozeno ubuntu u virtualbox
<SilverSpace> i sad ce morati slozit dualboot
<Mmike> ma manjevise to
<Mmike> sto je sa onim hardverom gdje to ne radi?
<Mmike> ima ga tona
<Mmike> vrlo glup potez
<Mmike> al' vidjet cemo kad izadje
<Mmike> ima jos 4 mjeseca :0
<SilverSpace> vidjet cemo za sad meni super radi natty i svida mi se ova nova koncepcija
<Mmike> nj
<Mmike> neda mi se probavat opce
 * Mmike upravo uploada sa 1.2 Mbita :)
<drac0_> vecer
<drac0_> kanalisti
<SilverSpace> opet ti pa nismo mi slakeri da kopamo kanale
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> hebate poplava arm-a i androida
<SilverSpace> ee
<drac0_> SilverSpace, sta je to dobroga za veceru?
<SilverSpace> dobio chromium about:memory
<ravilov> jos da dobije about:robots... :P
<SilverSpace> drac0_: pecene tikvice i malo meda gore
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, uff nije lose :)
<drac0_> uff mogao bi i ja nesto baciti u kljun
<drac0_> l8r
<SilverSpace> http://arhiva.gorila.hr/go/za-ove-djevojke-ne-postoji-granica_egotvonline_com
<SilverSpace> bemti net
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0_> oy hbogner
<hbogner> oj drac0_ 
<drac0_> SilverSpace, malo muzike :) http://youtu.be/Y_y6WuAXn7M
<drac0_> hebes sve, odoh na pivu
<drac0_> l8r
<SilverSpace> lol
<drj_cro> vece
<hbogner> lol draco :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/new-2637-kernel/?kc=rss
<SilverSpace> drac0_: pa de si ispicuturo
<drac0_> SilverSpace, eo me boq te hebo
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kaj ti sad stara mercino pratis kernel r&d hebate
<SilverSpace> bome 2.6.37 dosta toga novog nosi
<drac0_> bome fino da
<drac0_> mozda konacno kompletan amd proradi na tome
<drac0_> SilverSpace, http://youtu.be/npw5aUpvSQc
<SilverSpace> mislim da je tu puno andro pridoneo
<SilverSpace> ipak je google mocan igrac
<ivoks> majke ti kak sam se napio
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> cega
<ivoks> vina
<drac0_> i onda sam ja ispicutura
<ivoks> pa cuj
<ivoks> kad si u italiji
<drac0_> ivoks, francusko? ;)
<ivoks> na granici s francuskom i svicarskom
<SilverSpace> jesi bar u komadu :) nisi se razvalio na bordu
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> tak mu je svejedno
<drac0_> sada
<ivoks> nisam jos ni bordao
<drac0_> bude sutra ujutro skuzio
<ivoks> road trip
<ivoks> zagreb - milano - neko_selo
<ivoks> pa fondu s litrama vina
<ivoks> sutra idem za svicarsku na bordanje
<ivoks> ti srca
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> fondu s mesinom
<ivoks> razvljaivanje
<ivoks> zgazio se skrosz
<drac0_> zdravo je to, puca ti kifla, samo uzivaj
<drac0_> nisi valjda otisao da budes trijezan :)
<SilverSpace> kaj su ovi poludjeli u f1 1.6 cetri celindra
<drac0_> nego sta
<drac0_> jos bu i dizel
<SilverSpace> bio dizel
<drac0_> a jucer citam o particle wind tunelu
<drac0_> brutala
<SilverSpace> bogami jos samo 64 dana
<SilverSpace> Linux miro-edge 2.6.37-12-generic
<drac0_> ma odoh ubit oko
<drac0_> ajte noc
<ivoks> jebate
<ivoks> ovak se nisam napio ngodinama
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-08
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> nije pristojno topic sad postaviti :)
<Neuromanc> jutro
<SilverSpace> vrag ti mater
<MmikeMRMA> kako doci do google maps 5?
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: kaj ti ivoks nijedao link
<MmikeMRMA> jok
<MmikeMRMA> kaj ima ?
<SilverSpace> dao je link i to sa kartama za hr
<SilverSpace> samo kaj bez rootanja ne moze
<SilverSpace> ako se ja toga dobro sijecam
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan :)
<rsedak> o susjed
<Neuromanc> o susjed
<rsedak> sto ima novoga?
<Neuromanc> racun za plin
<Neuromanc> nije tak strashan kak je bilo hladno, ali preko 1000 je...
<Neuromanc> a helikoptera naravno i dalje nema
<Neuromanc> kod tebe?
<rsedak> meni je dosao racun za plin 65,54 stim da smo se jednu noć grijali na plin (problem s dimnjakom, na sto sam alarmirao dimnjacare i rijesili problem)
<rsedak> men ijos nije stigao zamorac, ali sam kontaktirao amere, do ponedjeljka dati informacije sto se dogodilo s posiljkom, prema njihovoj dokumentaicji paket je otisao iz US 10.12
<rsedak> trenutno prevodim LO pa da to posaljem, dosta dsu aktivni, stalno nesto prepravljaju ili dodaju nove extenzije
<rsedak> vec me ekipa i na privatni mail pinga kad se nesto novo dogodi :-) Skuzili da ne citam mail liste - nema vremena
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> ti paketi su ocito poslani brodom:)
<MmikeMRMA> Neuromanc, helikopter?
<Neuromanc> mmike da, rc helikopter
<rsedak> meni je sad zapeo za oko Align Trex 250 :-)
<Neuromanc> :)
<oki> dobri dan
<rsedak> 450 je malo prevelik :-) citajj preskup :-) jedini problem mi je stanica za dlajinsko upravljanje to ne ide u paketu :-)
<rsedak> oki dd
<MmikeMRMA> Neuromanc, nitro?
<rsedak> :-) ma ne nitro, elektro za pocetak :-)
<rsedak> ti bi da se odmah ubijemo ? :-)
<MmikeMRMA> :)
 * MmikeMRMA ima nitro RC buggyja
<MmikeMRMA> i isto bi helikopter :)
<MmikeMRMA> vozim u FSMu (ili kako vec)
<MmikeMRMA> al' nisam bas neki akrobata :)
<rsedak> cool
<rsedak> ja imam co-axialac pa ne mogu raditi 3D vratolomije zato i skicam Trex 250
<Neuromanc> ja nemam nista, ali sam narucio za sina
<oki> je to vi o ovome http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ajzvI5TmCo
<MmikeMRMA> rsedak, daj url neki. btw, kak' ti ide to? aerobatiziranje i slicno
<MmikeMRMA> Neuromanc, ja odusevljen aauticem :) cilj  je nitro helic, al' sam se htio prvo nauciti koristiti nitro motore, dost su pipljivi
<hbogner> pozdrav
<rsedak> MmikeMRMA: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge2Y5_ox4sI
<rsedak> MmikeMRMA: nitro http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIC-pcclNxs
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ping
<rsedak> MmikeMRMA: ili ovo :- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20Z_pBRx60o
<drac0_> rsedak, znas mozda workaround za 'vertically cell merge' u google docs a da ne ukuljucuje cackanja po html? :)
<rsedak> drac0_: zao mi je, ali ne koristim google docs
<MmikeMRMA> cek :)
<rsedak> ja koristim OOo
<MmikeMRMA> rsedak, kak si iskusan ti?
<drac0_> ma koristim i ja, al retardiranu gugl nije omogucio najosnovniju stvar u tablicama, debili
<rsedak> MmikeMRMA: pa, znam ga zruzti r zid ;-)
<MmikeMRMA> kul :)
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3nNiUStTE0
<MmikeMRMA> alan szabo
<rsedak> :-)
<MmikeMRMA> super mi je vidjet sto lik radi s kontrolerom ;)
<rsedak> aha :-)
<drac0_> hebate sado mazo na sticku :)
<drac0_> fakat se liq moze obrijati s helicem
<MmikeMRMA> di se moze kupiti vinjeta za za sloveniju?
<MmikeMRMA> idem u ljubljanu, naime
<rsedak> Odmah iza granicnog prijelaza?
<CrazyLemon> ja ti predlažem da kupiš na hrvatskoj strani (ako se da)..jer 'naši' čekaju prvu priliku da te ulove brez vinjete :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, motorola tablet, neloshe ;) http://youtu.be/D7zheLybA-Q
<ivoks> pozdrav iz svice
<sale> trebat ce na smf instalirati recaptcha modul ili nesto slicno. Ovu defaultnu captchu spambotovi zaobilaze tek tako
<sale> budz0r: ^^
<budz0r> sale: oj
<sale> budz0r: u zadnje vrijeme se svakodnevno registrira novi spambot na forum i otvara teme sa spamom ili spama u postojecim temama
<sale> cini da da defaultna captcha prilikom registracije nije bas najpouzdanija. Ja bih nekako stavio reCAPTCHA modul http://custom.simplemachines.org/mods/index.php?mod=1044
<sale> recaptcha je ipak malo robusnije rjesenje
<budz0r> ok
<budz0r> sale: modul je tamo, samo nisam siguran jel se instalirao
<budz0r> sale: mozes li provjerit
<SilverSpace> budz0r: oj 
<SilverSpace> ne dolazi mi posta sa @ubuntu-hr.org
<SilverSpace> pm. hebote radi danas
<SilverSpace> hm izgleda da je launchpad jucer zasrao
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG-YDpp2ooQ
<drac0_> SilverSpace, lol
<SilverSpace> jes vidio
<drac0_> bas gledam :D
<SilverSpace> Motorola Xoom tablet osvojila CNET - ovu nagradu za Best of Show CES - a
<drac0_> si vidio, sam ti reko, motorola razvalila CES
<drac0_> al fakat je dobar tablet
<drac0_> ima sve sto treba i prilicno tanak i malih dimenzija
<drac0_> SilverSpace, si pogledao ovog debilcheka, crko sam :D
<drac0_> kaze android nema svoj market, pun trojana i virusa
<drac0_> to je otvoren kod pa se nece razvijati
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> to treba lopatom tuci
<drac0_> i onda ga zakopati s ipad-om
<SilverSpace> glavno da win7 mobile ima
<SilverSpace> i to na tabletima
<SilverSpace> sve ce to sredit mark i ubuntu
<drac0_> kakav debilchek na egotripu
<drac0_> SilverSpace, si vidio onaj link sto sam ti danas ranije poslao, za magic kernel patch, ide u natty
<SilverSpace> kazem ti ja mark puca visoko
<drac0_> mogao bi .28 kernel u natty jos, ima vremena
<drac0_> napustili su onu shemu da parni kernel ide po releaseu?
<drac0_> to mi se cinila ko glupost
<SilverSpace> mogu se kladit da anroida nikada nije drzao u ruci
<drac0_> vjerojatno nije, ima eyephone
<SilverSpace> geyfon
<drac0_> al mislim al ga tip valja :)
<drac0_> no dobro, nas par znamo vec godinama da je retardinjo, ostali to tek sada sve vise shvacaju :D
<drac0_> al hebiga morao je iz poslovnih razloga popljuvati android, ipak je hg apple retailer haha
<drac0_> sta da je nahvalio android, pa nema niti jedan u ducanu
<SilverSpace> lol
<zmaj> ekipa, pozdrav
<zmaj> imam problem
<drac0_> a tko ga nema
<zmaj> instalirao sam ubuntu 10.10, i sada mi zvucna kartica (fortemedia FM 801) ne radi ispravno. zvuk je isprekidan
<zmaj> hehe
<zmaj> nov sam u open source-u, pa, molim, njezno... ;)
<drac0_> fortemedia, nikad cuo
<drac0_> zmaj, jel ti ispravno vidi zvucnu?
<zmaj> prastara zvucna, skoro 10 god
<zmaj> pretpostavljam da da
<drac0_> sta je to na isa portu? :)
<zmaj> velim, nov sam
<SilverSpace> zmaj: kakva je to kartica  i u cemu pustas ??? muziku ili sto vec
<zmaj> ide
<drac0_> zmaj, otvori terminal i ukucaj lspci
<drac0_> zmaj, kartica je na ide portu??? - svasta
<zmaj> ajoj
<zmaj> sry
<zmaj> mlatim gluposti
<zmaj> ok
<zmaj> otipkano preko terminala
<SilverSpace> Audio device:
<SilverSpace> daj 
<SilverSpace> tu liniju
<zmaj> 02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Fortemedia, Inc Xwave QS3000A [FM801] (rev b2)
<zmaj> 02:0a.1 Input device controller: Fortemedia, Inc Xwave QS3000A [FM801 game port] (rev b2)
<zmaj> 02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Fortemedia, Inc Xwave QS3000A [FM801] (rev b2)
<zmaj> 02:0a.1 Input device controller: Fortemedia, Inc Xwave QS3000A [FM801 game port] (rev b2)
<zmaj> nemam audio device
<zmaj> bar ga ne vidim
<SilverSpace> da to je to
<zmaj> 02:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<zmaj> imam i ovo
<zmaj> tv kartica
<zmaj> ali sam ju iskljucio
<zmaj> jer ju ne koristim
<drac0_> ok prepoznao je karticu uredno
<hbogner> da ponovim svoje pitanje sa linux.hr
<hbogner> imam na webu jedan fajl u kojem mi se nalazi nei text u kojem pise koja je trenutna verzija fajla
<drac0_> zmaj, odi u postavke zvuka pa se poigraj tamo, sta kaze tamo?
<drac0_> hbogner, tocno to :D
<drac0_> ?? pitanja
<hbogner> tipa "sequenceNumber=9958"
<hbogner> taj broj mi kaze di se nalazi fajl koji zelim skinuti i kojeg je naziva
<hbogner> tipa 9 predstavlja direktorij 009 a 958 predstavlja poddirektorij 958
<hbogner> dakle cjela putanja je 000/009/958.tar.gz
<hbogner> kako sloziti skriptu da automatski iz fajal skuzi putanju
<hbogner> otprilike znam kako bi dobio 958 ali kako iz 9 dobiti 009 ili kasnije iz 10 dobiti 010 ...
<zmaj> tu sam vec sve ispreturao, postavke su u redu
<zmaj> sad moram ici, nazalost
<zmaj> nastavit cemo
<zmaj> hvala na pomoci!
<SilverSpace> zmaj: daj josispis ove naredbe aplay -l
<hbogner> ah, vec su immortal i kre odgovorili sad idem dalje istrazivati
<zmaj> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<zmaj> card 0: FM801AU [ForteMedia FM801-AU], device 0: FM801 [FM801]
<zmaj>   Subdevices: 1/1
<zmaj>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<SilverSpace> inace ima dosta na google 
<SilverSpace> imaju problema ljudi
<zmaj> hvala
<zmaj> jurim
<zmaj> pozz
<SilverSpace> LN
<zvacet> kako prevesti preferred?
<sale> zvacet: ovisi o kontekstu
<zvacet> npr.preferred web browser,preferred mail reader
<sale> preporucljiv, povlasten, prvenstven, prioritetan...
<sale> u ovom slucaju, moglo bi se prevesti kao 'zadani web preglednik'
<zvacet> preporučljiv mi zvuči dobro
<sale> da, ali to nije to
<zvacet> ne bi li zadanom više odgovaralo default
<sale> tocno, ali nije potrebno doslovno prevoditi stvari s engleskog
<sale> preferred web browser je bolje prevesti kao zadani web preglednik
<zvacet> ok hvala
<sale> jer racunalo ne daje preporuku korisniku da se koristi odredeni web preglednik
<sale> preferred = preporucljiv u, recimo, ovom primjeru: Preferred way to... = Preporucljiv nacin za...
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-09
<hbogner> pozdrav
<rsedak> jutro
<zmaj> pozz
<zmaj> problem sa multimedijom: sve zivo mi radi ubrzano, youtube (firefox), mp3 (rythmbox), avi (movie player)
<SilverSpace> zmaj: ta zvucna ima problem 
<SilverSpace> ubuntu u akciji http://is.gd/kq3oM
<zmaj> ima alternativa?
<SilverSpace> dali imas na ploci zvucnu
<SilverSpace> ili je to jedina na pci
<zmaj> imam i onboard, ali je onemogucena
<zmaj> disable u bios-u, jer se nest zbunjivala
<zmaj> nije bilo nest u redu, vec se ne sjecam kaj
<SilverSpace> da 
<zmaj> jer, ova mi pod xp radi bez problema
<zmaj> samo, velim, prastara je
<SilverSpace> mozes jedino probat zamjenit alsadrivere
<zmaj> i, danas sam probao i avi i mp3
<zmaj> hm, nest sam radil na tome
<zmaj> nasao na nekom forumu
<zmaj> ali, samo sam poslozio prioritete
<zmaj> da mi fm801 bude prva
<zmaj> gdje mogu skinut te drivere?
<SilverSpace> fakat ti neznam koliko sam gledao ova tvoja bas i ne radi u ubuntu tako da ces to tesko sloziti
<zmaj> jer, velim, sve sam ispreturao, i nista
<SilverSpace> daj opet tocno koja je to kartica
<zmaj> ako nikaj drugo, enable onboard zvucne, pa ko ziv ko mrtav...
<zmaj> Fortemedia FM801
<SilverSpace> bas cu malo pogledati na forumsubuntu.org
<zmaj> tnx, idem i ja tamo
<zmaj> reinstalirao sam drivere, ali nula bodova
<zmaj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=fm801
<zmaj> prema salabahteru...
<zmaj> ma, nista s toga
<zmaj> ocito, nova zvucna
<zmaj> tnx u svakom slucaju!
<SilverSpace> da nema nesto osim ono da probas dodat u .alsarc 
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<SilverSpace> uh pretoplo je vani i jos ovaj neugodni vjetar
<SilverSpace> pun kufer sporta danas na tv
<black_> pozz
<black_> Kako doći do slike Ubuntu-a za VMware?
<drac0_> tako da upises to na gugl
<black_> jesam
<black_> al nema
<ajitamp> bok svima
<ajitamp> ima koga zivog tu?
<ajitamp> quit
<robi2andro> nda
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-02
<obruT> SilverSpace: bojim se da cu preskocit ove limited serije :P
<dodobas> obruT: zbilja.... ja mislio.. kupio si stan... kupas se u lovi... :)
<ivoks> i tako prodje godisnji
<obruT> dodobas: o bas se kupam u lovi nakon kupnje stana, ne znam kud bi s parama :)
<dodobas> obruT: kupis i meni jedan... ali ja bih radije kucu ...
<dodobas> evo moze kuca...
<obruT> ok, kvadratura, koliko katova ? trebas i neku okucnicu ili ti to nije bitno..
<dodobas> okucnica.. bar 1000kv... kuca... 50-80...
<dodobas> lako nadogradim... :)
<obruT> ok, obicna, energetski ucinkovita ? skroz pasivna ? samoodrziva ?
<obruT> btw. ucrtaj i lokaciju na OSM di zelis da ti kuca bude :)
<dodobas> obruT: prvo kuca, lako ja kasnije ucrtam
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: bome i ja preskacem ovu seriju http://is.gd/p0oJt1
<SilverSpace> kuca poso kuca poso kuca
<obruT> nema birtije
<dodobas> obruT: nema kad je u svima manje vise dozvoljeno pusenje...
<dodobas> :)
<obruT> prekjucer sam bas bio u nekoj pizzeriji i majstori su najbolji dio birtije proglasili pusackim, a za nepusace tri mala stolica i jedna klupa
<SilverSpace> uzas je po kaficima
<dodobas> e da, obruT , onda kuca, mora biti nepusacka... samo da znas...
<civija> sale: ping
<chaky|work> ajde ostavi saleta na miru
<civija> ooo chaky|work 
<civija> pa sritna ti nova
<chaky|work> takodjer
<ajhi> hello, kaj nikog nema
<SilverSpace> svi se bacili u ilegalu
<pera2012> instalirao sam lubuntu i xubuntu na stari pent 1, i na oba os, ne radi miš, zašto?
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> jesi probao neki drugi mis
<pera2012> mogu samo taj sa serial priključak
<pera2012> taj star miš nema ps2 niti usb
<sale> sretna vam Nova!
<sale> civija: pong
<SilverSpace> sale: i tebi sinko :))
<SilverSpace> pera2012: hm to je neki stari mis 
<sale> i, jesu li svi prezivjeli docek ili slijedi prozivka?
<SilverSpace> sale: jos svi odmaraju 
<obruT> pera2012: mis u x-ima ili konzoli ?
<obruT> u svakom slucaju, x-i vjerojatno nece sami detektirati misa nego ces konfiguraciji x-a reci koji device da koriste za misa
<obruT> tak je to bilo sa serijskim portom ak se dobro sjecam
<obruT> jao sto mrzim kad od ekipe dodje mail da se nesto napravi na centrali kod korisnika, kazu koji korisnik, ali ne i koja centrala
<obruT> ko da je samo jedna :P
<ivoks> sretna nova
<ivoks> i to
<ivoks> da, serijski mis je malo kompliciran
<ivoks> nisam ni znao da jos postoje :)
<pera2012> postoje na starim kom. koj još rade dobro
<pera2012> kak da radim konfiguraciju, samo sa tastaturom, može li to
<ivoks> pa samo se i moze tipkovnicom
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> koji mis?
<ivoks> najlakse probati sto radi u vecini slucajeva:
<ivoks> sudo inputattach --microsoft /dev/ttyS0
<ivoks> ako je na prvom serijskom portu
<ivoks> jel proradio?
<pera2012> moram probat kasnije, sad idem hvala, zapisao sam Å¡ta treba
<drj_cro> sretna Nova irceri :)
<MmikeDOMA>  ____                          _ _           _  _      _ 
<MmikeDOMA> / ___|_   _____   _ __   __ _ (_) |__   ___ | |(_) ___| |
<MmikeDOMA> \___ \ \ / / _ \ | '_ \ / _` || | '_ \ / _ \| || |/ _ \ |
<MmikeDOMA>  ___) \ V /  __/ | | | | (_| || | |_) | (_) | || |  __/_|
<MmikeDOMA> |____/ \_/ \___| |_| |_|\__,_|/ |_.__/ \___/|_|/ |\___(_)
<MmikeDOMA>                             |__/             |__/        
<SilverSpace> ;))
<obruT> zaflodo i zbriso :P
<civija> sale: jesi ti jos u plusu?
<sale> civija: yup
<layo> kako podsiti default vrijednosti compiza itd kao kad je ubuntu svježe instaliran?
<layo> koju god opciju u compizu odabrem ne radi? jel moguce zbog drivera za graficku?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-03
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> jel' se moze growati raid1 u raid10 bez kopiranja podataka ?
<ivoks> ▞▀▖      ▐         ▙ ▌         ▐ 
<ivoks> ▚▄ ▙▀▖▞▀▖▜▀ ▛▀▖▝▀▖ ▌▌▌▞▀▖▌ ▌▝▀▖▐ 
<ivoks> ▖ ▌▌  ▛▀ ▐ ▖▌ ▌▞▀▌ ▌▝▌▌ ▌▐▐ ▞▀▌▝ 
<ivoks> ▝▀ ▘  ▝▀▘ ▀ ▘ ▘▝▀▘ ▘ ▘▝▀  ▘ ▝▀▘▝ 
<obruT> u gay bojama :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ▞▀▖      ▐         ▙ ▌         ▐ 
<ivoks> ▚▄ ▙▀▖▞▀▖▜▀ ▛▀▖▝▀▖ ▌▌▌▞▀▖▌ ▌▝▀▖▐ 
<ivoks> ▖ ▌▌  ▛▀ ▐ ▖▌ ▌▞▀▌ ▌▝▌▌ ▌▐▐ ▞▀▌▝ 
<ivoks> ▝▀ ▘  ▝▀▘ ▀ ▘ ▘▝▀▘ ▘ ▘▝▀  ▘ ▝▀▘▝ 
<SilverSpace> lol 
<jelly-home> Mmike: i, jel moze
<Mmike> Weee :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, jok
<Mmike> jelly-home, bez kopiranja s jednog mdivajsa na drugi, nemere
<Mmike> 1->5 moze
<Mmike> al' 1->10 ne
<ivoks> hm
<jelly-home> 1->pih
<jelly-home> al to sam i mislio jer je md raid10 cudna biljka
<jelly-home> svasta nesto ume da uradi
<Mmike> da, to nije raid 1 + 0
<Mmike> u biti
<jelly-home> to je N:M mirroring+striping
<jelly-home> sa raznolikim geometrijama za zbunjivanje protivnika
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nova memorija i memtest javlja greske :/
<jelly-home> probaj je u drugoj kanti
<Mmike> nemam ddr3 kompatibilnu plocu drugu
<SilverSpace> ah 
<SilverSpace> meni na jednoj nije uopce htjelo raditi
<SilverSpace> a na drugoj radi
<jelly-home> imam ja jednu al nedam otvorit, jos je pod garancijom ;-)
<Mmike> :0
<Mmike> instaliravam novi ubuntu sad
<Mmike> tj, 11.10
<Mmike> ova roza bolja je za bljuvanje
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> bas me zanima kak ce radit uniti na ovoj grafickoj
<jelly-home> kojoj
<SilverSpace> koja
<Mmike> Nvidia GTX550i
<jelly-home> uf ima da LJETI
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> trebalo bi
<Mmike> to je, navodno, nelosa skroz kartushka :)
<jelly-home> na mojoj GT220 radi bez problema a ima 2.5 puta manji broj
<jelly-home> i nema ni X ni i
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> 11.10?
<Mmike> stock driveri nvidijini?
<Mmike> meni curi na stroju ne radi ok, morala je ugasit 3d
<Mmike> dok je ubuntu prije radio odlicno
<Mmike> nvidia potrgala nesto
<jelly-home> 11.10, ali ne koristim to jerbo mi ne odgovara na 1680x1050
<jelly-home> imam bootan stari Debian
<jelly-home> unity je ok na 1280x800 ili necem jos manjem
<jelly-home> kad imam puno pixela ne zelim skrivati menije ni skrolbarove
<jelly-home> bilo je nes strgano ali je bilo jednako strgano i sa nvidia i sa nouveau pa nije do drivera
<Mmike> traje instalacija i traje
<Mmike> tj, traje download
<Mmike> k'o da skida cijeli internet
<SilverSpace> puno se promjenilo od izlaska
<SilverSpace> mogo bi i ja ram upiknuti da vidim dali radi danas dosao
<SilverSpace> http://inode.hr/DDR2-Gaming_Memory/G_Series_DDR2/PGS24G6400ELK
<Mmike> di ubuntu instaler logira progress?
<Mmike> stoji na 'installing system' vec jedno 15ak minuta
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma 
<SilverSpace> ako je puno skidao onda istalacija poprilicnoo dugo traje
<Mmike> kak se zove installer
<Mmike> ubiquity?
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> finished :)
<SilverSpace> trebalo mu malo dulje :)
<SilverSpace> ja nikada ne skidam sa neta pri instalaciji
<SilverSpace> par puta mi je zajebo instalaciju
<drj_cro_> jao sace pocet kukanje Mmike-a na unity :)
<Mmike> kaj je skidao
<Mmike> srce mu spalim
<Mmike> kad sad apt-get upgrade hoce skinut 150 MB
<drj_cro_> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> plah, blah
<Mmike> smrzo se stroj :/
<Mmike> kazem: nvclock -i
<Mmike> i smrzne se stroj
<Mmike> :)
<drj_cro_> to kad koristis nvidiu :)
<jelly-home> ohoh
<jelly-home> cek da probam i ja
<Mmike> 279 packages can be updated.
<Mmike> 50 updates are security updates.
<Mmike> pa mislim
<Mmike> kaj?!
<jelly-home> zsh: segmentation fault  gksudo -- nvclock -i
<jelly-home> pa updateaj
<Mmike> mislim da ti ne treba root
<Mmike> da, ne treba, na desktopu mom di imam 8800 radi ok
<jelly-home> ok, bez roota se ne segva
<jelly-home> ova kartica ionako ima samo dva clocka
<jelly-home> sporo i sporije
<Mmike> bas me zanima dal' ce Lightsmark raditi
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> i5 proc
<Mmike> puno bolji od AMDovog 1090T
<Mmike> moram jos konkretni test napravit
<Mmike> al' sad sam mprime pokrenuo, radi jedno 4-5 minuta, stroj opce ne zuji
<Mmike> 400W napajanje
<jelly-home> i5 sa tri ili cetri znamenke iza?
<Mmike> moj stroj ima 600W napajanje i pocne zujat minutu nakon sto mprime radi
<Mmike> erm, 4
<Mmike> 2500 misli
<jelly-home> znaci sandybridge
<Mmike> i5-2400
<Mmike> da, sandy bridz
<jelly-home> Unity bi radio i na njegovoj intelici
<Mmike> mislim da ovaj nema
<Mmike> desktop proc je
<jelly-home> svi imaju
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> di da onda 
<Mmike> mislim
<jelly-home> na maticnoj
<Mmike> di mi je vga konektor? :)
<Mmike> nema ova ploca vga konektor nikaki
<Mmike> proc je na 71C, napajanje je jos tiho
<Mmike> lm-sensors ne kuze plocu pa neznam nista drugo
<jelly-home> ha, onda imas komad silicija na njemu za nis :-)
<Mmike> cini se :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drj_cro_> bolje na ploci neg u sisama ko one jadne francuskinje 
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> kompresiranje 500MBajtnog nekompresibilnog fajla na 1090T (3,2 GHz, 6 jezgri) traje - 25 sec
<Mmike> na i5 (3.1 GHz, 4 jezgre) traje - 25 sec
<Mmike> sad testiram singlethreaded
<jelly-home> kompresiranje 500MBajtnog nekompresibilnog fajla ovdje: 0 -- zasto bi ga komprimirao!
<jelly-home> Mmike: jel ima HT
<Mmike> jelly-home, da testiram proc, brzinu
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> i5 imaju HT disejblan
<Mmike> uglavnom, single threaded = 1m21s i5, 1m51s 1090T
<jelly-home> aha, to je valjda razlika do i7
<Mmike> jeps, jedna od, brijem
<Mmike> mislim da i7 imas i sa 3kanalnim memorijskim kontrolerima
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> idem reboot
<Mmike> pa onda lighstmark zavrtjet
<jelly-home> hm
<jelly-home> na serverima su 3kanalni kontroleri vec dugo
<jelly-home> ja mislio da svi ili bar vecina DDR3 ploca tak radi
<Mmike> i ja isto, al' et ovo kaj sam kupio nije
<Mmike> glp sam, u biti
<Mmike> imam apt-cacher-ng slozen
<Mmike> al' ubuntu instalacija defaultno ti neda da izaberes cache
<Mmike> al' sam mogao to poslije namjestiti
<Mmike> tulac
<Mmike> jelly-home, si ti probao Lightsmark, koliko ti taje?
<Mmike> http://dee.cz/lightsmark/
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima kad prebacim disk u drugo racunalo dali ce xp raditi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hoce, al' ce ti htjet instalirat 1001 glupost
<SilverSpace> amd i nvidia u jednom i drugom
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne znam Å¡to je to
<Mmike> jelly-home, opengl benchmark
<Mmike> moja 8800 ima average framerate 275, ova ima 574!
<Mmike> woot woot
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> sutrea rFaktor sa 4G rama
<SilverSpace> pa disi hbogner 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> jesi se otrjeznio
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nisam ni pio, vozio
<hbogner> bio van zg
<SilverSpace> e sad u potragu za dvojezgrenim jedan od ovih http://www.asrock.com/mb/cpu.asp?Model=ALiveNF6G-DVI
<hbogner> SilverSpace, gotovo: http://data.osm-hr.org/osmand/world/
<hbogner> 12 giga :D
<jelly-home> Mmike: 61 fps w00t!
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lol
<SilverSpace> pa kaj za citqavi svijet
<hbogner> SilverSpace, da, sve kaj je u skripti sam provrtio :D
<hbogner> sad pokusavam skuziti njihov novi upload servis
<hbogner> koriste jenkins
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh spat dosta je za danas
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> jelly, to je average?
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> padne na 25 na jednom mjestu
<Mmike> pa mislim da moja onboard graficka radi tak
<Mmike> koja si reko da je grafucka?
<jelly-home> GT220
<Mmike> da, to je staro podosta
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-04
<ivoks> ako ne napravimo taj peljeski most
<ivoks> a udjemo u eu
<ivoks> taj jadni dubrovnik ce postati izolirani komad teritorija
<ivoks> npr., ja necu moci natovariti kajake na prikolicu i otici u dubrovnik
<ivoks> a i ako nabavim zatvoreni sleper, morati cu pecatiti na izlasku iz zemlje i otpecatiti na ulasku u dubrovnik
<ivoks> ili trajektom
<obruT> povezi kajake i preveslaj :)
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> NJEGOVO VELIĈANSTVO KRALJ BELGIJANACA,
<ivoks> tako pocinje ugovor :)
<ivoks> Ovaj Ugovor, koji je sastavljen u jednom izvorniku na bugarskom, ĉeškom, danskom, engleskom,
<ivoks> estonskom, finskom, francuskom, grĉkom, hrvatskom, irskom, latvijskom, litavskom, maĊarskom,
<ivoks> malteškom, nizozemskom, njemaĉkom, poljskom, portugalskom, rumunjskom, slovaĉkom,
<ivoks> slovenskom, španjolskom, švedskom i talijanskom jeziku, pri ĉemu su tekstovi na svakom od ovih
<ivoks> jezika jednako vjerodostojni, pohranjuje se u arhivu Vlade Talijanske Republike, koja vladama
<ivoks> ostalih drţava potpisnica dostavlja po jedan ovjereni primjerak.
<ivoks> masala
<obruT> ivoks: jel znas ti sto je masala ?
<jelly-home> slova su strgana na zanimljiv, do sad ne viđen način
<ivoks> obruT: da
<ivoks> jelly-home: jesu, pejst iz pdf-a
<obruT> ivoks: sto ? :)
<obruT> definiraj :)
<ivoks> obruT: izraz postovanja
<ivoks> srece
<ivoks> ushita
<ivoks> zasto?
<jelly-home> http://bs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ma%C5%A1allah 
<obruT> dakle :) kad zenska uzme pimpac u ruke, pa jednom sakom obuhvati dio do tijela, onda drugom sakom obuhvati dio do tud, ono sto ostane nepokriveno je masala :)
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> obruT: to je kada se odnosi na duzinu penisa :)
<obruT> treba to vizualizirati rukama, ovako opisno :)
<ivoks> ali to nije definicija, vec, ne znam ni sam kako bi to nazvao
<ivoks> glupiranje?
<obruT> vidim, smisao za humor nula bodova :P
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> do 2018. moramo uplatiti 40 milijuna eura
<jelly-home> sića
<ivoks> a oni ce nama, kao privremenu pomoc, dati 120 milijuna tih istih eura do kraja 2014
<ivoks> kao, da se prilagodimo sengenu
<ivoks> pa za pomoc oko valute
<ivoks> 100+ milijuna eura do kraja 2014
<Mmike> ma joj
<ivoks> pa jos hrpe milijuna za sve i svasta
<Mmike> do 2018 svijet kakav znamo vise nece postojati
<Mmike> tak da nije bed :)
 * jelly-home uzeo u Puli potvrdu o upisu u biračko tijelo da može glasati tu
<ivoks> pa nije bed uopce
<ivoks> do 2014, ja planiram zaradjivati 80 miliuna eura :)
<ivoks> ovaj, 2018 :D
<obruT> ja ne znam zasto svi barataju s tim godinama nakon 2012. :)
<ivoks> ne znam kak, ali smisliti cu neku coca colu
<obruT> moj frend je mislio uvozit inca colu u hr
<obruT> svidjela mu se :)
<ivoks> samo nas taj 'neumski koridor' jebe svako malo
<ivoks> cak je i definiran u ugovoru
<ivoks> i onda se kasnije njime barata
<obruT> https://plus.google.com/photos/110919790049686905873/albums?banner=pwa#photos/110919790049686905873/albums/5369131186488647921/5369131487538257458
<obruT> kako gusta u doticnoj :)
<obruT> jebo google plus, koje to smece... ekipa naivno klikne pa im je sad picassa u to povezana :P
<ivoks> zkate koje je dobro
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> znate kaj je dobro
<ivoks> od 2014. trosarina na cigarete ce biti minimalno 12kn
<ivoks> gdje je 'cigarete' kutija od 20 cigareta
<ivoks> nije ni cudo da je Adris krenuo prema hotelima :)
<ivoks> pa nisu nasi lose ispregovarali
<ivoks> kvota na secer nam je skoro duplo veca od madjarske
<ivoks> i od rumunjske duplo veci
<ivoks> nda... ovaj ugovor je nemoguce citati
<ivoks> jer se sve svodi na
<ivoks> tocku XY., clanak ab. zamijeniti sa:
<ivoks> i onda nemas pojma sto u tom clanku pise
<ivoks> niti na sto se odnosi
<Mmike> ivoks, koij ugovor?
<ivoks> EU iRH
<Mmike> tamo pise 'tocku zamijeniti sa bla'?
<Mmike> bleh
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ne sve
<ivoks> ali dobrim dijelom se referencira na postojeci ugovor drzava clanica
<ivoks> i onda samo dodaje elemente za HR
<ivoks> ne znam, npr. (karikiram)
<ivoks> U tocki 1., pravilinka o kvotama za secer, iza Francuske staviti:
<ivoks> Hrvatska bla bla bla
<ivoks> sto je dobro u jednu ruku
<ivoks> znas da imas ista pravila kao i drugi
<ivoks> a svi ti pravilnici su dostupni
<Mmike> SELECT id FROM members WHERE 1 = 1 AND 1 = 1 AND email LIKE '%fadfae112df@jo-games.com%' ORDER BY date_added DESC LIMIT 15\G
<Mmike> tak se programira
<Mmike> a ako 1 nije jednako 1, onda je gotovo!
<hbogner> pozdrav
<obruT> Mmike: nije uvijek 1 = 1 :)
<obruT> samo ne znam zasto dva puta 1 = 1 :)
<Mmike> pa da budes siguran
<Mmike> kako drugacije
<obruT> za ovo prvo 1=1 cak bi se i dalo naci cemu, iako je lose :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> veli lik da mu je to zato sto mu je onda lakse keljit ANDove
<Mmike> ne mora razmisljat dal' mu je uvijet prvi ili n-ti
<Mmike> (n>1)
<Mmike> jer mozeuvijek rec 'AND ovo' 
<Mmike> a ako nema 1=1 onda dobije WHERE AND ovo
<Mmike> pa ima gresku
<Mmike> :) ma joj
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> tako je :) upravo je to ljudima navika :)
<obruT> ako programski trebaju dodavat uvjete, ovako je najlakse iako nije bas lijepo :)
<Mmike> problem je samo sto sjebes mysqlov planer :)
<Mmike> pa su ti kveriji ne samo spori nego mega spori :)
<Mmike> uz to sto, recimo, tu, ovaj LIKE uocpe ne moze koristiti index nad email kolonom
<Mmike> onaj mk-query-digest je ueber spor :/
<Mmike> onaj postgresov, iako je pisan u PHPu, masu je brzi
<jelly> očito rješenje: prije nego se zavrti query, nad njim opaliti s/1 = 1 AND //g
<jelly> <g>
<budz0r> jel probao tko, http://www.sandvold.as/index.htm
<Mmike> beta 0.2
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> :)
<budz0r> :)
<Mmike> jeps, i5 je, iako skuplji, bolji proc
<ivoks> skuplji od i7?
<ivoks> a jesu si poludili za tim iXYZ
<ivoks> apple, intel, hyundai...
<jelly> ivoks...
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> kak mu se ono firma zove: init :D
<Mmike> ivoks, od 1090T
<ivoks> al nema naglasak na i
<ivoks> i je dio rijeci
<ivoks> nije i7
<ivoks> i3
<ivoks> i45
<ivoks> iMac
<hbogner> hardver je na i softver je na e 
<hbogner> izgleda da je to sad poluparno
<hbogner> *popularno
<hbogner> e-hrvatska, e-matica, e-ucenje, e-ku...-/palac
<Mmike> i-drek :)
<Mmike> uglavnom, 1090T kosta oko 1000 kuna, ovaj kosta oko 1500 kuna
<Mmike> singlethreaded je i5 puno brzi, kad se sve jezgre upale, tu su negdje
<ivoks> ma joj
<ivoks> moram novi laptop uzeti
<ivoks> udjem u lenovo neki dan, u jurisicevoj
<ivoks> i rasplacem se
<ivoks> 1366x768
<ivoks> sve od reda
<Mmike> to je ok
<Mmike> ak su 12"
<Mmike> ili 13", ajde
<ivoks> nije ok
<ivoks> preusko je
<Mmike> pa nije
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> slicno k'o 1680x1050
<Mmike> malo uze, tj, njize
<Mmike> 1280x800, slican kufer
<ivoks> 1280x800 je vec uf...
<Mmike> samo mi je to uzas ako je na 15"
<ivoks> al 768
<ivoks> jos manje pixela po visini
<ivoks> pa jos malo pa mi ni terminal nece stati
<ivoks> Bijela kuća demantirala da je Barack Obama teleportiran na Mars tijekom 1980-ih
<obruT> ivoks ? :) sta je to sunceti ? :)
<ivoks> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoexpressnews/273220/new_ford_mondeo_revealed.html
<Mmike> ivoksu dopizdili index.hr i ini pa trazi drugi izvor informacija :0
<ivoks> hihi to je to
<ivoks> Mmike: to je jutarnji.hr
<Mmike> jutarrnji i index imaju 90% clanaka istsih
<Mmike> istih
<Mmike> ivoks, mazda je toliko kvalitetniji auto od forda :)
<Mmike> btw, gledao sam jucer India Special Top Gear
<Mmike> zgodno :)
<Mmike> zna li netko sto je hprof?
<Mmike> neki profiler za javu? obruT ?
<Mmike> imam file od 70GB na disku sa .hprof ekstenzijom
<obruT> Mmike: nisam koristio hprof
<Mmike> al' to je taj neki profiler
<Mmike> citam bas sad
<Mmike> pa se cini da je
<ivoks> Mmike: ford je vlasnik mazde
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ivoks, nema ti to veze! 
<Mmike> ivoks, mazda je bolja!
<Mmike> Japanska je, mora bit bolja!!!
 * Mmike znojno gleda ivoksa
<SilverSpace> ram radi
<igustin> Mmike
<igustin> sve najbolje svima, btw ;)
<igustin> Mmike: ti voliš mysql, pa jedno pitanje
<obruT> igustin: takodjer !
<igustin> Mmike: mogu li toj tzv. bazi podataka reći da sluša na više od jedne IP adrese
<igustin> ?
<SilverSpace> igustin: tjadoder
<igustin> odbijam vjerovati da to nije moguće :/
<obruT> igustin: kojoj bazi ?
<igustin> MySQL
<Mmike> igustin, da, kazes joj da slusa na 0.0.0.0
<igustin> :bang:
<Mmike> :)
<igustin> ne na svima, recimo da želim na 2 od 3
<Mmike> ne kol'ko znam
<Mmike> cek da vidim :0
 * igustin Mmike je šaljivdžija ;)
<ivoks> eto me
<igustin> gledao ja, zato i pitam
<ivoks> ak je mazda tolko bolja, koji k su rebrandali ford fiestu u mazdu 121 :)
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/Mazda_121.jpg
<ivoks> nes ti mazde
<ivoks> fiesta od prije 20 godina
<Mmike> fiesta od prije 20 godina
<Mmike> ivosk
<Mmike> ti si medjo-kind-of-guy u dusi
<ivoks> ajde, 10, nije 20 :)
<Mmike> al' nisi tog jos svjestan
<ivoks> medjo?
<igustin> Mmike: jedino se može staviti 0.0.0.0 i onda firewallom blockati što ne želiš
<Mmike> The IP address to bind to. Only one address can be selected. If this option is specified multiple times, the last address given is used.
<Mmike> If no address or 0.0.0.0 is specified, the server listens on all interfaces.
<ivoks> igustin: da, ne mozes drugacije
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> postgres moze, postgres moze, njanjanja, njanjanja
<Mmike> postgres jedino nemre slusat na 2-3 porta odjednom :)
<Mmike> igustin, btw, za mysql
<Mmike> svakako se prebaci na 5.5
<Mmike> i svakako koristi percona-server
<Mmike> a ne defaultni mysql koji dodje uz debilane, ubuntarde i ine linuxoide
<ivoks> Mmike: sve sto ti znas o Mazdi, sve cemu se divis, sve je to Ford donio
<ivoks> Mmike: Ford je prodao svoj udjel zbog krize 2008.
<Mmike> ivoks, yeps, mazda MX-5 je cista fordova igracka :)
<Mmike> a i wankel motor, isto ford :)
<ivoks> od tad smo vidjeli koliko novih mazdi?
<ivoks> Mmike: sve Fordov novac
<ivoks> wankel motor nije izmislila mazda
<Mmike> tako je, sve je to ford :)
<Mmike> nope, ford je i to, siguran sam, izmislio :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> njemci
<ivoks> nijemci
<ivoks> felix wankel
<Mmike> Ma ti to nesto krivo, ivoks.
<Mmike> nemre bit da mazda nije wankel izmislila :)
<Mmike> brate mili, o cemu mi pricamo?
<Mmike> ja ti pricam da je mazda puno kvalitetniji auto od forda
<Mmike> a ti mi kazes 'to je sve fordov novac'
<Mmike> pa nije ford otvorio tvornicu u japanu i nazvao ju 'mazda'
<ivoks> sto krivo?
<ivoks> dao si primjer
<igustin> Mmike: na žalost, ili na sreću, nisam MySQL admin; samo rješavam firewall, i suvišne portove na javnom interfaceu
<ivoks> a ja reko da wankel nije izmislila mazda
<ivoks> a hoces da odemo dalje?
<Mmike> igustin, dobar admin poznaje svaki servis koji admina bar toliko da zna te neke stvari <g> :)
<ivoks> tko je kupio licencu za wankel?
<ivoks> ford
<ivoks> mazda nije :D
<Mmike> ivoks, kad? :)
<Mmike> i zakaj ford nema wankel motore nigdje?
<Mmike> (da, naravno da mazda nije izmislila wankel motor)
<ivoks> ako se ne varam, '50ih godina proslog stoljeca
<ivoks> toyota je kupila licencu isto
<ivoks> a mislim da je i alfa romeo
<igustin> Mmike: o.O *na tom* stroju nisam MySQL admin pa da radim upg na 5.5 i Perconu, da jesam vjerojatno bi bilo tako ili bi bio Postgres
<ivoks> al da je mazda prva napravila motor, je
<ivoks> tj., auto
<ivoks> nakon sto joj je ford dao hrpu novaca :)
<Mmike> igustin, ma, samo sugestija. ugl, 5.0 je drek samo takav (al' doslovno, drek). 5.1 je malo manji drek, 5.5 je vec jako ok. A percona to sve popravlja da bude iole upotrebljivo
<Mmike> mislim da je onaj NSU prince ili kako vec bio prvi auto s wankelom
<igustin> Mmike: "mysql  Ver 14.12 Distrib 5.0.67" ne pitaj ništa ;)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> a mislim
<Mmike> Mazda and NSU signed a study contract to develop the Wankel engine in 1961 and competed to bring the first Wankel powered automobile to market. Although Mazda produced an experimental Wankel that year, NSU was first with a Wankel automobile on sale, the sporty NSU Spider in 1964; Mazda countered with a display of two and four rotor Wankel engines at that year's Tokyo Motor Show.
<ivoks> ford i mazda su ko braca
<Mmike> Mazda, not Ford.
<ivoks> sve rade zajedno
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, al' od kad?
<Mmike> zadnjih 10-15 godina
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> i 20
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> od tog NSU-a
<ivoks> od tog vremena
 * Mmike se potopi svaki put, zabrijem da su 1990te bile pred 10ak godina :/
<Mmike> ivoks, nope, mazdu je 'kupio' ford 94te, tu negdje
<Mmike> i to kupio je vrlo upitno
<ivoks> ford je imao vise od 1/4 mazde prije '90ih
<Mmike> od 98me/2000te rade zajedno na karoseriji, ovjesu i inome
<Mmike> al' se u motorima ne diraju, nit blizo
<ivoks> srecom :)
<Mmike> tj, neznam kak je zadnjih 3-4 godine
<Mmike> jeps, srecom, jer ford ima ocajne motore :)
<ivoks> ford je prodao svoje 2008.
<ivoks> ford ima super dizelase
<ivoks> mana im je sto su bucni
<Mmike> igustin, ne pitam :)
<ivoks> ali su odlicni motori
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj se ti svaki put upecas na mazda-ford sranje? :)
<ivoks> pa treba te ispraviti
<ivoks> kako se zovu mazdini dizeli?
<Mmike> ispraviti? :)
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> u tome da su mazde generalno bolji auti od forda?
<ivoks> znas tko radi dizele za mazdu?
<ivoks> francuzi :D
<ivoks> PSA
<Mmike> que?
<Mmike> kakav PSA, kaj ti je :)
<Mmike> odakle ti to? :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_DLD_engine
<Mmike> Mazda 2.2 MZR-CD R2 engine has absolutely nothing to do with family of belt-driven PSA DW12B twin turbo engine, produced in Trémery or Ford Duratorq ZSD-422 VNT engine, produced in Dagenham.
<Mmike> da, neki mazdini dizeli jesu rebrandirani PSA motori
<Mmike> al', malo ih je takvih
<ivoks> demio ima PSA motor :)
<Mmike> npr:
<Mmike> Mazda Y6 engine (called 1.6 MZ-CD or 1.6 CiTD) is a rebadged PSA DV6 engine, produced in the PSA engine plant in Trémery or the Ford engine plant in Dagenham. These 1560 cc DOHC 16-valve turbo diesel engines with bore 75.0 mm (3.0 in), stroke 88.3 mm (3.5 in), and compression ratio of 18.3:1 are shipped to Hiroshima and mounted into the Mazda 3 (Axela) and Mazda 2 DE in three versions together with a 5-speed manual (Getrag-Ford dev
<Mmike> eloped, J65M-R) or 4-speed automatic "Activematic" transmission:
<Mmike> fakat, dizl demio ima PSA motor!
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> ok, mazda nije vise tako dobra k'o sto sam mislio da je :) :)
<Mmike> ivoks, dosao mi covjek u panici da HITNO pogledam kaj mu je sa strojem, da vec 2 sata ne kuzi kaj je da mysql ne radi da mu chat ne radi da uzas da gubi novce
<Mmike> dosao, vidio da nema diska, obrisao sranja, mysql veselo proradio
<Mmike> i sad covjek hoce da mu ispostavim racun
<Mmike> reko, nije bed, 3 minute posla
<Mmike> ne, veli, on hoce platit
<Mmike> koliko da mu kazem da plati?
<Mmike> SVE?! :)
<Mmike> | mb_brutalgays_net            | 
<Mmike> | mb_brutalshemales_net        | 
<Mmike> | mb_buttfuckingbunch_com      | 
<Mmike> | mb_collegegaymovies_com      | 
<Mmike> eto kak se zovu baze po serverima :/
<ivoks> joj... najgore je reci nekome da si nesto promijenio na serveru
<ivoks> onda te zivkaju za sve sto im se taj dan desi; taman da im se ptica posere na rame, zvat ce te i pitati je li to zbog promjena na serveru
<ivoks> Mmike: pa racunaj satnicu
<ivoks> Mmike: ako ti je trebalo 3h da dodjes do njega, onda je to 6h posla
<Mmike> nije, trebalo mi je 30 sekundi
<ivoks> i gorivo
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> susjed?
<Mmike> prvo sam rekao tailf -v /var/log/mysq.log
<Mmike> i onda sam rekao df -kh
<Mmike> ne, ssh
<Mmike> neki lik iz australije
<ivoks> a kaj da ti ja sad velim
<Mmike> na elanceu sam radio za njega nesto davno pa me pingne povremeno
<ivoks> nek ti plati cugu
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> pa neznam, trazim opravdanje da mu uzmem 300 dolara za 30 sekundi posla :)
<ivoks> e sad...
<ivoks> kad si saznao odakle ti motori, gle odakle dolazi moj motor:
<ivoks> In 2005, Ford introduced the Duratorq ZSD-422, a 2.2 L (2184 cc) turbodiesel for top-of-the-range versions of the Mondeo and Jaguar X-Type which produced 155 PS (153 hp/114 kW). This is unrelated to the PSA DW12 2.2 unit used in Peugeot and Citroën applications.
<ivoks> Applications:
<ivoks> 2005–2007 Ford Mondeo 2.2 TDCi 155, 155 PS (153 hp/114 kW) and 262 ft·lbf (355N·m)
<ivoks> 2005–2009 Jaguar X-Type
<ivoks> 2011- Land Rover Defender
<Mmike> Yeps, a znamo da je Jaguar oso u drek s motorima tamo negdje 98me :)
<Mmike> tako da, ja se nebih bas hvalio tim motorima :)
<ivoks> to je isti motor koji land rover sad stavlja u svoj defender
<ivoks> kojeg je jaguar gurao dok je god x-type zivio
<ivoks> ford je, kao i sa gt40, pokazao moc i ostavio igraliste djeci, da se igraju :D
<ivoks> gt40 - osvojio sve utrke na kojima se utrkiva, '68 i '69 isti auto (ista sasija, motor, bas taj isti auto) osvaja 24h le mansa
<ivoks> pokazi malo postovanja ;)
<Mmike> da si bar izvukao neko dobro americko auto
<Mmike> nego - ford :)
<Mmike> mislim, kuzim ja da cigo svog konja hvali i to
<ivoks> sad kad kaze mustang :D
<Mmike> al' bit realan :)
<Mmike> da, mustang nije ford, to je nesto sasma drukcije :)
<ivoks> pa realan sam... mercedes je bolji, bmw je bolji, audi je bolji
<ivoks> ali nisu bolji koliko su skuplji
<ivoks> a ford je kod nas uvijek bio podcijenjen, to je tak
<obruT> skoda felicia rulez
<obruT> izgleda ko kanta, ali ide bez problema :)
<Mmike> i fabia iso
<Mmike> isto
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> to moja sister vozi, konzum joj svake 2 godine da novu
<ivoks> http://www.ford.com/cars/mustang/
<Mmike> koji je to traktor od auta
<Mmike> al' ono, trak-tor :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ford nije smece k'o fiat, recimo, to je istina
<Mmike> al' da je nesh pretjerano dobar auto, i nije
<ivoks> ijao
<ivoks> fiat
 * Mmike imao fordova u zivotu
<Mmike> ok, ne ja, starci
<ivoks> to se vise isplatiti baciti niz liticu nego voziti
<ivoks> Mmike: jel tvoj demio dizel?
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> bencin
<Mmike> 1.3, stovise! :)
<Mmike> nisam nikad dizl auto imao
<Mmike> i mislim da necu
<Mmike> ja bih, da mogu, zabranio dizele
<Mmike> pogotovo ak imas auto koji je preko 10 godina star i dizl je
<Mmike> stari golfovi, escorti, fiati
<ivoks> zasto zabranio pobogu
<Mmike> mater im
<Mmike> zato sto toliko dime i smrde da je to uzas
<ivoks> manje zagadjuju nego taj tvoj 1.3 demio
<Mmike> jest, mozda novi dizl motor, fino utjunan, manje zagadjuje nego novi benzinski motor
<ivoks> samo sto ruznije izgleda :)
<Mmike> ali 10 godina star dizl zagajduje pun kurac
<ivoks> nije tocno
<ivoks> ruznije izgleda
<ivoks> ali manje zagadjuje
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> puno vise zagadjuje
<ivoks> a novi dizeli samo imaju filter da ne pusta dim van
<Mmike> uz to sto puno vise smrdi
<obruT> ajme...
<Mmike> bed je na starim dizl motorima da su se cilindrovi razlohali
<Mmike> i onda ulje lagano ulazi u cilindre
<Mmike> i onda to gori i smrdi
<Mmike> a dizl motoru to ne smeta k'o benzincu, pa i dalje veselo radi
<ivoks> benzinci ne zive tako dugo da im se to desi :)
<obruT> ORM je super jer skracuje vrijeme developmenta !
<obruT> skijanje je bolje do bordanja !
<Mmike> osim mazdinih benzinaca :)
 * obruT ode...
<Mmike> moja mazda ima 220k kilometara trenutno
<Mmike> a staru sam prodao kad je imala 360k km
<ivoks> ja sam na 210k
<Mmike> i to su benzinski motori, oba!
<Mmike> obruT, to mozda stoji, ali je takav kod tesko odrzavati
<Mmike> schema change je nesto sto ce ti se prije ili kasnije obiti o glavu
<Mmike> ORM je sranje, cak puno vece od Fordovih Dizla :)
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> Mmike
<ivoks> 1.3 motor od mazde
<ivoks> je fordov motorcic iz '88. :)
<ivoks> ima ga i kia pride
<ivoks> ja cu se potrgat :D
<Mmike> jeps, kia ima mazdine motore
<Mmike> ne fordove, mazdine :)
<Mmike> ne izmisljaj i ne navodi krive navode
<ivoks> ak je mazdin
<ivoks> zasto ga je mazda stavila tek '95 u demio
<ivoks> a ford 88 u fiestu? :)
<ivoks> no no... :)
<ivoks> no dobro... necemo se dalje svadjati
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> to nije isti motor :)
<Mmike> btw, nema mazda fordove motore nego ford ima mazdine :)
<Mmike> i to isto rijetke
<Mmike> ne kenjaj :)
<ivoks> isti je
<ivoks> al evo, ispricavam se
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Festiva
<ivoks> najruzniji ford ika
<ivoks> d
<ivoks> The first generation Ford Festiva was designed by Mazda in Japan at the request of parent company Ford.
<ivoks> ipak je mazdin motor :)
<Mmike> to sam ja uletio sad i promijenio stranicu, ne vjeruj wikipediji!
<ivoks> mazda radila za ford :)
<ivoks> auto
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> za ova jeftina trzista
<ivoks> kak je to sve povezano
<ivoks> isti auto je i ford i mazda i kia :)
<ivoks> i na kraju je to sve mazda demio
<jelly> a koji je najjeftiniji onda, kia?
<igustin> Mmike: kakav je 5.5, odnosno Percona, u odnosu na 5.0 po pitanju performansi?
<ivoks> Vlatko Marković, dugogodišnji šef HNS-a, za Media Servis kratko je komentirao kako nije upoznat s novim uhićenjem, a upitan za mišljenje revoltirano je kazao "J... mi se za Praliju".
<Mmike> bed je sto ce taj kretenko umrijeti prije nego sto zavrsi u zatvoru
<Mmike> seljacina
<Mmike> igustin, bolji, ukratko
<Mmike> ne ocekuj sad da ce ti sve bit 3 puta brze, dakako
<Mmike> al' ima zgodnih ficura
<Mmike> recimo, inno buffer pool mozes splitati, pa ih imati vise
<Mmike> pa to zna i do 20% ubrzati stvari 
<Mmike> i tak
<igustin> Mmike: ok za feature, pitam se radi li brži na istom hw...?
<Mmike> da, radi (nesto) brze
<Mmike> al' velim
<Mmike> ovisi jako sto i kako imas
<Mmike> ako koristis myisam vjerojatno je isti drek
<Mmike> (ako koristis myisam onda i tako drzis podatke u /dev/zero, pa je valjda svejedno)
<jelly> nisu u dev zero nego u /var/lib/mysql!!!!1!11one
<Mmike> jelly, lol :)
<obruT> bolje drzat u /dev/zero nego u /dev/random, barem imas ocekivani rezultat :)
<Mmike> dosao mi kindle!
<Mmike> cini se!
<Mmike> zvali me iz fedexa sad i rekli da je doslo i da se mora cariniti i da carinu placa posiljatelj
<Mmike> nije mi bas bistro to
<obruT> Mmike: koji si uzeo ?
<Mmike> neki, DX, neto, neznam :)
<ivoks> dx
<ivoks> wifi ili 3g?
<ivoks> taj dx je ogroman
<ivoks> Mmike: nadam se da ga nisi uzeo za citanje PDF-a
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> i PDFova, da
<Mmike> valjda
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> vidjet cemo
<ivoks> nije ti kindl neka sreca za pdf
<ivoks> nema pdf reader, vec pdf viewer
<ivoks> ali ako ces kupovati knjige, svakako dobra investicija
<igustin> Mmike: ajde, baš me zanimaju iskustva s DX, jer ga namjeravam uzeti
<ivoks> igustin: zasto tako veliki?
<igustin> 6" reader imam, hoću veći
<Mmike> da, meni rekli svi da je 6" pre malo
<igustin> nije *pre*malo, ali veći mi se čini ipak bolji
<igustin> za dosta čitanja držim ga u landscapeu, pa će mi 10" očito dobro doći
<ivoks> ja sam razocaran kako kindl hendla PDF-ove
<ivoks> Žičara kojom smo se vozili je za muzej i natjerala je čak i ateiste da se mole Bogu dok su se njome probijali kroz maglom obavijenu Medvednicu.
<igustin> ivoks: da, to me jedino brine, ali ima alternativa...
<ivoks> ma ne mozes to rijesiti
<jelly> kolko taj veliki ima DPI
<igustin> ivoks: http://blog.rot13.org/2011/05/kindle-k3g-and-dxg.html
 * obruT oce a4 reader :(
<SilverSpace> obruT: nabole 32" 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> taman je
<obruT> ma a4, da mogu a4 stripove citat kak se spada
<ivoks> igustin: poanta?
<obruT> a onda i cudno formatirani pdf-ovi normalno izgledaju, mrzim kad treba skrolat pdf amo-tamo dok citas stranicu :P
<igustin> ivoks: alternativni firmware s boljim readerom
<jelly> obruT: koje A4 stripove čitaš a da valjaju išta
<igustin> obruT: 10" je sasvim OK, gledao sam na tabletima neke PDF-ove koji su mi problematični na 6"
<igustin> naravno da je dio priče u softveru, ali glavna stvar je dijagonala
<jelly> dijagonala nije toliko bitna ak si kratkovidan.  Al broj pixela rula.
<jelly> (zato pitam koliko DPI)
<igustin> to kod e-inka ide jedno s drugim
<igustin> nema problema s vidom
<igustin> ali čitanje malo većeg PDF formata s malim fontom je PITA
<igustin> na 6", mislim
<jelly> meni ne bi bio problem da je 150-200 dpi ili jos vise
<jelly> skines ocale i sve je vece :-)
<SilverSpace> ma nista ispod 10"
<SilverSpace> to je minimum
<igustin> moj BeBook ima 600x800 na 9x12 cm, to je nekih 170 dpi (ako sam dobro izračunao)
<igustin> to je premalo za prikaz, neovisno o vidu
<igustin> imam PDF-ove (tipa Bible serija) kojima fale dijelovi slova u najvećem zoomu
<igustin> ali moguće da je dijelom do reader softvera i fonta
<igustin> svejedno, isto to se na 10" vidi jako dobro
<jelly> gle, ja citam lwn na 3" mobitelu pa reko
<igustin> misliš na lwn.net web stranicu?
<igustin> ako da, to je nešto sasvim drugo
<jelly> clanci, knjige, to je tu negdje <g>
<igustin> uh... ;)
<igustin> samo za silu
<igustin> pokoji odlomak i slično
<jelly> al dobro, negdje 9-10" bi bilo puno ljepše
<igustin> ali ne kontinuirano čitanje ~1000 stranica
<jelly> još da nije preko 400-500g težine
<igustin> sa skicama i listinzima coda
<jelly> i da ne Å¡tede na pixelima
<igustin> nije da Å¡tede - e-ink tehnologija je tu gdje je jest, za ovu cijenu, tek treba napredovati
<igustin> kao i za boje
<jelly> da je 300dpi mogao bi biti i monokromatski 1bpp, to je dovoljno dobro i za dithering
<igustin> :)
<jelly> na faksu su printali u 150dpi na laseru skripte i bile su čitljive
<obruT> jelly: aster blistok mi je ok
<obruT> to sam poceo kupovati u integralima, kupio 4 komada, potrosio hrpu love, sad bih htio nastaviti citati, ali ne dam vise pare :)
<jelly> heh, tog sam kupio prva dva i zaboravio
<jelly> al bi trebao učiti francuski za dalje, što sam lijen
<obruT> ja sam kupio prevedeno izdanje :) nekak mi je lakse neg na vrancuskom :)
<jelly> mah, morao bi učiti francuski, japanski i ko zna sto jos kad bi htio pratiti sve
<jelly> srecom klinci rade fansubove i fan translatione za japance
<obruT> jelly: citas mangu ili gledas anime ? :)
<jelly> da
<obruT> ok :)
<obruT> ja sam malo citao, vise gledao...
<obruT> jesi mozda gledao Technotise: Edit & ja ?
<jelly> nemam bas puno vremena ni volje doduse, sad sam nasao da ima Ranma na youtubeu pa to svako malo pogledam epizodu-dvije
<obruT> nije bas japansko, nista posebno, ali je simpaticno...
<jelly> jok
<obruT> uglavnom srpski dugometrazni animirani film, sf/cyberpunk tematika
<obruT> ak se ne varam, nastalo po srpskom stripu Technotise
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> koji ne koristi screen
<jelly> obruT: zvuk je engleski ili domaci?
<obruT> jelly: "domaci"
<obruT> barem ovaj koji sam ja gledao, ne znam postoje li sinhronizacije na koje druge jezike
<jelly> eto ga na, A4... format: 210x297mm
<jelly> puf, 12EUR za 80stranica softcover
<jelly> a valjda ga imaju u more comics za pogledati prvo
<obruT> ajme, ameri rade i film... http://itsjustmovies.com/6474
<ivoks> http://www.flickr.com/photos/acelan/6485890043/in/set-72157628355870615/
<obruT> neka utuntu propaganda
<obruT> provokator :)  http://www.flickr.com/photos/acelan/6485957733/in/set-72157628355870615/
<ivoks> nelose: http://odm.ubuntu.com/uhs/2011/Ubuntu-Debugging_A5-booklet.pdf
<ivoks> http://www.flickr.com/photos/acelan/6485965765/in/set-72157628355870615/
<ivoks> tko se njega sjeca? ^ :)
<obruT> jel kinezi jos uvijek briju na onaj red flag linux ? il je to zamrlo ?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<obruT> njih fakat ima dovoljno da isfuraju neke svoje distre
<jelly> roundcube l10a: "Vaš web preglednik ne podržava kolačiće."
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa kad su kolacici
<ivoks> jel trebalo prevesti keksici?
<jelly> cek, to su ozbiljno kolacici, kao prihvacen izraz?
<jelly> ne znam sto bih rekao
<obruT> jelly: vrtis negdje roundcube ?
<jelly> obruT: kolega testira
<obruT> kod nas su istestirali :)
<jelly> i?
<obruT> ak se ne varam, osao u produkciju :)
<jelly> uzeli nesto drugo ili... aha
<jelly> ajd neka
<civija> meni je roundcube skroz fora :)
<civija> i izgleda lijepo za razliku od ostalih
<obruT> integrirali ga sa sso sustavom
<jelly> kad je bio novi imao je po jedan expolit svaka 2-3 mjeseca
<ivoks> USKOK je protiv njih 45 podnio ukupno pet optužnica u kojima se terete da su od ožujka 2010. do svibnja 2011. na području Krapinsko-zagorske i Primorsko-goranske županije počinili gotovo 100 kaznenih djela.
<jelly> pa sam rekao fala dovidjenja
<jelly> al to je bilo prije bar 3-4 godine
<ivoks> roucube je ok
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> kako bi ti preveo cookies?
<ivoks> meni je jasno da ti nije smijesno na engleskom
<jelly> nisam uopce razmisljao 
<ivoks> ali cinjenica je da *je* smijesno i na engleskom
<ivoks> isto kao i port
<civija> cookie: kolačić, suhi kolači, zemička
<ivoks> luka
<civija> moze zemicka :)
 * jelly uzima jos jednu krasoticu iz vrecice
<obruT> ajme, a ja gladan
<ivoks> a ja cekam musaku
<ivoks> :D
<obruT> :PPPP
<jelly> vaš preglednik ne podržava žemlje... ak ste u Istri uključite podršku za panine
<jelly> civija: kaži dragička
<civija> hmmm, mozda bolje ne :)
<SilverSpace> mrzim windoze i ljude kaj si sami uvale problem na windoze
<SilverSpace> al kaj baba moze napraviti to ne moze nitko
<civija> takav ti je posao ... :)
<jelly> reimage, problem solved
<jelly> wtf top komentari http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKOGjNq9GKk&feature=related
<civija> ja sam jednom vidio komentar di lik prodaje ugljen :)
<jelly> IZADJI BORISE
<ivoks> http://blogs.computerworld.com/19193/hp_squeezes_1_152_arm_cores_in_calxeda_based_4u_server
<jelly> to je onaj isti kojeg si jos u 2011 spominjao 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> jesam li se pohvalio?
<ivoks> http://openstack.org/projects/
<ivoks> zadnji projekt ;)
<jelly-home> uh, link na https://launchpad.net/cloud-live vraca natrag na openstack.org
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> a href je krivi
<ivoks> ali https://launchpad.net/cloud-live
<ivoks> je postojece
<jelly-home> ha
<jelly-home> svasta
<obruT> jao... citam malo o jeziku go i zivciram se
<obruT> jel tko od vas proucava te neke novije jezike, jezike u razvoju, ... ?
<jelly-home> python je uvijek u razvoju
<obruT> :) mislim na pizdarije tipa D, go, F#, ceylon, dart...
<jelly-home> shrug
<jasox> sto obruT , meni se cini go pravo fin jezik
<jasox> pravo jednostavan
<jelly-home> obruT: a Haskell, Erlang nist?
<jelly-home> nesto sto se actually koristi
<obruT> jelly-home: to je staro :)
<jelly-home> aha.
<jelly-home> onda Clojure
<jelly-home> Haskell je noviji od D brijem
<jelly-home> za ove ostale ili nisam cudo ili nemam blage koji su vrag
<obruT> gledam malo, ono, hoce kao "olaksati" neke stvari na totalno glup nacin
<jelly-home> jebes nove jezike, neka neko radi na tome za python ili ruby naprave 10-20 puta brzima nego sad
<jelly-home> pypy na primjer
<obruT> svi se nesto grce oko sintakse, ocel imat dvotocku, jel trebaju zagrade, pizdarija ova ili ona umjesto da olaksaju ljudima da rijese konkretan problem
<obruT> go je "super", ne moras pisat ; iza statementa, ali ako slucajno { od kontrolnog bloka stavis u novi red, jebo si jeza
<obruT> wtf
<jelly-home> veli Guido Rossum, "da sad pisem python, koristio bi vitice umjesto razmaka"
<obruT> fala ku.*
<obruT> s tom identacijom sam imao vise problema nego koristi
<obruT> inace koristim python mnogo, fakat mi je ok, ali to je jedna od stvari koje su me sjebale u par navrata
<jasox> :D
<jasox> ruby ftw
<obruT> vis, za ruby jos nisam nasao vremena, samo jednom sam isao nesto prepravljati jer nije radilo... valjda ce se naci vremena jednom...
<jelly-home> steta sto je grozno spor
<jelly-home> inace bi pisao skripte u rubyju, izgleda kao mjesanac perla i pythona sto mi odgovara
<obruT> ja sam perl prakticki napustio, tu i tamo dodajem funkcionalnosti u postojece aplikacije
<obruT> python je glavni krivac :)
<jasox> Ja kontam vise da radim go lang, al mi je jos nesiguran.
<obruT> evo bas danas sam dodavao neke funkcije u perl skriptu, nisam iz prve skontao jel ono nesto hash mapa, jel pointer na hashmapu ili koji vrag :
<jelly-home> ak je () onda je hash, ak je {} onda je hashref, nista jednostavnije :>
<jelly-home> ...
<jasox> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<jelly-home> bono vox?
<jasox> jono bacon :D
<ivoks> go je popularan
<ivoks> ima jos jedan
<ivoks> ne mogu mu se sjetiti imena, a na vrh jezika mi je
<jelly-home> dje go
<ivoks> vala
<ivoks> mislim da je samo za gnome
<jelly-home> wtf cares
<sale> a scala, factor, Ocaml, squeak, io, dart, haXe, ceylon, F#, x10fanton, zimbu, opa, Chapel? :-)
<jelly-home> imam filing da Gnomom upravlja nekoliko ljudi koji su placeni da Linux UI naprave sto neupotrebljivijim
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> smjerom Gnome, jel
<sale> :-)
<obruT> jelly-home  dobro receno :)
<jelly-home> tako da mi one paranoidne ideje da je Mono opasan vise nisu toliko smijesne
<ivoks> kaj vi znate; oni imaju HIG
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> HIC!
<jasox> jelly-home, red hat sve kontrolise  izgleda :(
<ivoks> sale: pa joj
<jelly-home> jasox: DA BAR
<ivoks> sale: http://www.meridians.hr/
<ivoks> gnome nema kontrole, to je problem
<ivoks> da bilo tko kontrolira, pa nek bude krivo
<ivoks> na vh1 spot s jacksonom
<ivoks> dok navlaci Crnu Panteru
<ivoks> dok je jos bio relativno normalan
<sale> ivoks: i? :-)
<ivoks> :)
<sale> sto da im ja radim, nek' si stave nesto gore
<jelly-home> ivoks: nije li ovo family-friendly kanal
<jelly-home> a ti tu o nekome tko navlaci panteru
<ivoks> vidio bi ja tebe
<ivoks> da vidis naomi
<ivoks> iz '90ih
<ivoks> :)
<sale> :-)
<jelly-home> uf
<jelly-home> ima jedna mala kod nas u firmi
<jelly-home> srecom nisam rasist :-D
<ivoks> a kaj zena veli na to? :)
<jelly-home> ne postoji <g>
<ivoks> e jebemu sunce
<ivoks> pa koliko ti je let?
<ivoks> i sta taj <g> opce znaci, nikad to nisam kuzio
<sale> afaik, znaci grind
<jelly-home> puno!
<jelly-home> '76 pa racunaj
<sale> s/grind/grin
<ivoks> pa onda
<ivoks> kaj sjedis doma
<ivoks> aj na iskricu :D
<jasox> bb
 * obruT ode "spat"
<obruT> laku noc
<ivoks> me too
<Mmike> glupi unity
<Mmike> kako da ugasim kompjuter bez misa?
<jelly-home> pm-nesto?
<jelly-home> sudo shutdown -P now ?
<jelly-home> #define ugasim
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> ugasio
<Mmike> a sad, kako da sprzim iso image? :)
<Mmike> idem googlo pitat
<Mmike> brahm
<Mmike> nije unity i to sve tak spor
<Mmike> neg sam ja navikao na SSD :)
<jelly-home> ha
<jelly-home> cdrecord foo.iso
<jelly-home> ak je cd
<jelly-home> growisofs manual, skrolaj do primjera, ak je dvd
<Mmike> nije iso, neki img je
<jelly-home> nesto sa -Z ... ja uvijek pogledam u manual
<Mmike> iako brijem da to mogu rinejmat samo u isio
<jelly-home> e jebiga
<Mmike> eo, ima brasero po defaultu
<Mmike> dobro je :)
<jelly-home> "kak mogu A" "imas X, Y za A" "e nije A neg B"
<jelly-home> ...
<Mmike> jelly-home, jel' ti pijes pivo?
<jelly-home> u zadnje vrijeme jako rijetko
<Mmike> napravis iznimku, odemo na pivo? :)
<jelly-home> tako da uzmem nesto fino u skupo :-)
<Mmike> eto!
<Mmike> idemo u hopdevil, ili u oliver twist
<Mmike> tamo imaju jako ok guinnes
<Mmike> a imaju i viskije divne
<jelly-home> toceni?
<Mmike> dakako
<jelly-home> neki lik iz #debian-offtopic mi je duzan gajbu ginisa
<Mmike> heheh :)
<Mmike> koji povod? )
<jelly-home> nekakva glupost tipa "kak slozit netboot"
<jelly-home> i jos mu nisam ja reko nego like koji ne pije
<jelly-home> tako da... profit
<Mmike> iskusno, iskusno :)
<jelly-home> trebao sam trazit neku butelju, u zadnje vrijeme mi pivo ne lezi
<Mmike> uh, nemoj tako
<Mmike> ima finih piva
<Mmike> ja u vrutku obicno paulanere tamne uzimam
<Mmike> iako mi je pan psenicni jako jako ok
<jelly-home> ma, na minutu od firme je Kuca Piva... nisam jos bio
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> propust
<Mmike> navodno tamo cuda im
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> ok, win7 se instalira daleko sporije nego ubuntu :/
<Mmike> idem calec
<Mmike> kasno mi je
<Mmike> porazno
<Mmike> win7 nisu nit mrezu nasle
<jelly-home> prevec novi hardver, ili nemas service pack slipstreaman
<Mmike> imam sp1
<Mmike> valjda pre novi, da
<Mmike> srecom, DVD je tu :)
<Mmike> neka, cim se ovo poslozi sad i updatei downloadiraju, partimage, snapshot patricije, i idemo dalje
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-05
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> leti sad rfaktor
<SilverSpace> racunalo prodisalo sa dva X 2G rama
<ivoks> ok, jesam ja lud il kaj...
<ivoks> x=1
<ivoks> while bla bla ; do
<ivoks> bla bla
<ivoks> x=$(( $x + 1 ))
<ivoks> done
<ivoks> i x mi uvijek ispadne 1
<ivoks> iako se loop izvrti par puta
<ivoks> unutar loopa x se povecava
<jelly> lud ko bik
<ivoks> ?
<jelly> pa kad pitas!
<jelly> ako je struktura stvarno kako si napisao, while ne bi trebao otvoriti subshell
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/p0oJt1
<SilverSpace> obruT: jes vidio :)
<SilverSpace> odlican je novi XBMC
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma ne zanima me :P ocem ja to za sitne pare :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/librecad-100-released-cross-platform-2d.html
<SilverSpace> obruT: :))
<SilverSpace> obruT: kad ce nam dati i za nas smrtnike
<obruT> a xmbc se nadam da je dobar, jebemu, pratim ga vec neko vrijeme, u svakoj novoj verziji mi je nesto bilo sjebano sto je u staroj radilo ok
<ivoks> jelly: e vidis... :)
<ivoks> pvdisplay -c | while read line
<ivoks> kak sam mutav...
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.techdrivein.com/2012/01/aeon-nox-20-xbmc-theme-released-looks.html
<SilverSpace> meni radi super
<obruT> super mi je to kad naprave novu temu, izgleda sve supercool, a onda trivijalne stvari koje su nekad radile prestanu radit ili se krse :P
<SilverSpace> ovaj mi proc treba http://is.gd/eubcM3
<jelly> ivoks: zsh to radi bez problema, a bash 4 isto ima neku opciju, al se ne sjecam koja.  while read line < <(pvdisplay -c)
<jelly> ili koristi awk ko svi normalni ljudi
<MmikeDOMA> hah
<MmikeDOMA> bootam sysrescuecd, defautlne opcije, dobijem onu vesa rezoluciju neku
<MmikeDOMA> taranje cijelog diska na drugi stroj traje oko 30ak minuta
<MmikeDOMA> iz dosade napravim isto, al' kazem 'plain vga ovo ono', sa onim starim 'DOS' velikim fontovima
<MmikeDOMA> sad taranje traje 12 minuta!
<SilverSpace> ne mogu pokrenuti memtest jer mi kaze da ne moza tu rezoluciju i ugasi monitor
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, zgodno :0
<ivoks> jelly: da
<ivoks> while read line; do
<ivoks> bla bla bla
<ivoks> done < <(pvdisplay -c)
<jelly> e, tak nes
<jelly> ili koristi awk ko svi normani
<ivoks> al to nije posix
<jelly> Sasi i Normani.
<jelly> sta nije posix
<jelly> ... also, koga briga za posix
<jelly> ocito si na Linuxu ili HPUXu cim imas pvdisplay
<ivoks> jesam da
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: jel se moze mozda ubacit neka reza 
<SilverSpace> kod pokretanja iz grub
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, pojma nemam :/
<SilverSpace> iz/u*
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, probaj memtest sa sysrescuecda
<igustin> SilverSpace: http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html
<SilverSpace> jucer vozio rfaktor i sve ok radi 
<SilverSpace> mada bi htio probati i test
<igustin> SilverSpace: ili UBCD
<SilverSpace> bemti imam rezervnog mis ali di je nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> di sam ga staviooooo?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drj_cro> \q
<chaky|work> SilverSpace: macka ga je zgrabila :)
<SilverSpace> chaky|work: da bar je :))
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pX5YsU8sir4
<SilverSpace> bike :)
<Neuromanx> igustin ajd se ukljuci u hrvatsku roboticku ligu:)
<calmpitbull> evo moj prvi youtube video :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7-gSMWUsgY
<calmpitbull> znam da nije nesto al evo ga 
<ivoks> puno gresaka :)
<calmpitbull> kako to mislis :)
<hbogner> use "tab", it's your friend :D
<ivoks> sudo cp u svom homeu
<ivoks> pa taj copy paste misem... kako li ti se samo da :)
<MmikeDOMA> bas
<MmikeDOMA> to s misem
<calmpitbull> he he
<MmikeDOMA> lose :)
<ivoks> ctrl+shift+c
<ivoks> ctrl+shift+v
 * MmikeDOMA 2 dana debugira replikaciju
<calmpitbull> i sucky sucky long time
<ivoks> ako si u gnome terminalu
<MmikeDOMA> i onda nadjem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDpYEQ45f1s&feature=related
<MmikeDOMA> eh
<MmikeDOMA> iako je i to guba
<MmikeDOMA> nadjem: replicate-do-db         = delivery
<calmpitbull> al ako ne pastam sa misem onda se ne vidi kako puf nestane prozorcic :)
<civija> zar se taj sudo ne treba koristiti ispred svake naredbe?
<civija> sudo ls
<civija> sudo cat
<civija> sudo su -
<civija> sudo bash
<hbogner> sudo make me a sandwich
<calmpitbull> rofl
<civija> sudo suck my ... | sudo lick my ...
<civija> :)
<MmikeDOMA> sudo je presuper stvar
<calmpitbull> sudo sudo
<MmikeDOMA> pogotvo kad imas django mutavca koji svako malo ubije postgres
<MmikeDOMA> pa mu onda sa sudo das da si ga sam restarta
<MmikeDOMA> i ugasis monitoring za postgres :)
<civija> nije nitko ni rekao da sudo nije dobar
<civija> nego da nije dobar nacin na koji ga ljudi koriste
 * MmikeDOMA slusa 8bitnu c64 muziku :)
<civija> iz neznanja uglavnom
<MmikeDOMA> civija, kak to mislis?
<civija> MmikeDOMA: pa gore sam napisao par primjera koje cesto vidim ...
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: a nista remixevi?
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: http://relay1.slayradio.org:8000/ 
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, pre ne-8bitni su
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: vidi top 10 free remixeva na http://remix.kwed.org/, ima finih stvari
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: znas za arhivu SIDova snimanih drito sa komodora ako zelis originale?
<MmikeDOMA> ne :)
<MmikeDOMA> bas sam si slozio vice
<jelly> http://www.6581-8580.com/
<MmikeDOMA> al' mi ne radi
<MmikeDOMA> ahahahaha
<MmikeDOMA> mega-site :)
<MmikeDOMA> 6581 :)
<MmikeDOMA> ne radi mi 1541 u viceu, neznam zastso
<jelly> na linuxima ili?
<jelly> jesi skinuo rom image
<jelly> medju friskim sid uradcima ima prilicno tehnicki impresivnih stvari http://www.se2a1.net/soasc/dl.php?d=soasc/soasc_mp3%2FMUSICIANS%2FA%2FAgemixer%2FFreestyler_T01.sid_CSG8580R5.mp3
<obruT> jel tko rjesavao test? :) http://www.infoworld.com/t/linux/linux-admin-iq-test-066?source=rs
<obruT> krelci to predstavljaju kao IQ test, al jebiga
<obruT> imam ja neku arhivu SID-ova doma, zaboravih na to...
<obruT> kad pustam doma takvu glazbu, cura nije bas sretna :)
<obruT> tu i tamo proguta neke slusljivije modove :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: lose ti je ovo sad smo ti svi vidjeli password
<obruT> calmpitbull: ajme, dimi ti se iz desktopa
<calmpitbull> rofl
<obruT> popravi graficku :) vjerojatno ti je hladjenje crklo :)
<calmpitbull> he he
<SilverSpace> obruT: to je samo odsjaj Dimi mu se iz glave :)
<calmpitbull> ion grafika ona se uvijek dimi
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: sto ste svi ljubomorni :)
<igustin> Neuromanc: ke? postoji neka robotička liga? o.O
<SilverSpace> hm laptop koji se ne da upaliti kad je strujni kabel ukopcan 
<budz0r> istekaj ga iz struje, izvadi bateriju, vrati stuju i upali ga
<jelly-home> benzinom
<jelly-home> da vidis gorive celije
<jelly-home> (Disclaimer: do NOT actually try any of the above!)
<SilverSpace> budz0r: da cim istekam struju upali se
<SilverSpace> neko sranje od compaqa
<SilverSpace> temp mu je konstantno 75°
<SilverSpace> zudi za servisom i serviserom 
<SilverSpace> 80°
<SilverSpace> hehe
<SilverSpace> konacno se gamadi rijesio :)
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-06
<SilverSpace> pici sunce
<SilverSpace> http://www.techdrivein.com/2012/01/ubuntu-one-files-for-ios-app-released.html
<SilverSpace> ok radi
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> necu se moci izjasniti za EU da/ne
<ivoks> necu biti u HR :)
<jelly-home> moci ces ak si blizu konzulata, mozda i ambasade
<jelly-home> ... ne sjecam se dal im trebas javit unaprijed
<ivoks> necu
<ivoks> u nedjelju je
<jelly-home> yep
<ivoks> a tu nedjelju sam ja na whistleru
<ivoks> i nema nicega, ali *nicega*, sto ce me sprijeciti u cijelodnevnom bordanju
<jelly-home> na cemu
<ivoks> http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/index.htm
<ivoks> 5.2m snijega
<ivoks> :-}
<jelly-home> ah, negdje gdje ima pravog snijega
<ivoks> vancouver, kanada
<ivoks> o lol
<ivoks> http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/gaywhistler/index.htm
<ivoks> :D
<jelly-home> nyancat zastava
<jelly-home> telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu
<ivoks> http://snow.whistler-blackcomb.com/peakcam/alta.jpg
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> http://snow.whistler-blackcomb.com/catskinner/couloirextreme.jpg
<obruT> jutro! 
<obruT> jel ima tko iskustva s onim "web managed" switchevima ?
<ivoks> imam ja neka
<obruT> jesu li cemu ? :) imas neki model za preporucit ?
<ivoks> svi su imali i telnet/ssh sucelje
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> neki hp-i su bili
<ivoks> pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-07
<Mmike> Pa dje nestade /cdrom
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ? kakav sad cdrom
<Mmike> pa nema vise /cdrom
<Mmike> nego ima /media/kak-se-zove-cdrom
<Mmike> i 'eject' vise ne radi
<Mmike> nego moras 'eject /dev/sr0'
<Mmike> ili di ti je vec cdrom
<Mmike> bleh :)
 * Mmike se vec 3 dana igra s windowsima :)
<Mmike> tj, na windowsima
<Mmike> sad sam pokupio crysis2 i test drive unlimited i settlers 7
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> btw, flash na windowsima radi jedno 93174234123314 puta bolje nego na linuxu :/
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> otuzno i porazno :/
<Mmike> uopce ti windowsi super rade, moram rec :/ jedino sto su neprakticni za posao kojim se bavim :)
<Mmike> i kostaju novaca
<Mmike> 800 kuna sam platio ove
<SilverSpace> kaj se toga tice flash je sranje i ja bi ga zabranio :)
<Mmike> je, sranje je, na linuxu
<Mmike> al' je manje sranje nego silverlight
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> kaj to jos tko koristi :)
<SilverSpace> kaj si platio windoze ?? :)
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> moram
<SilverSpace> heh ja imam i xp i win7 legalne
<SilverSpace> hebiga doslo sa laptopom
<SilverSpace> sranje je kaj cu sad jos jedne morati platiti a ne trebaju mi
<SilverSpace> odoh na cafee
<SilverSpace> caffe
<SilverSpace> zemske zovu
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/ubuntu-powered-tv-to-be-revealed-at-ces/
<SilverSpace> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/raspberry_pi/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3686
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak ide rFactora?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam bas igrao 
<SilverSpace> crtam na open street map
<SilverSpace> ali ok je sad sa 4G rama
<SilverSpace> jos kad binabavio i dojezgreni proc bilo bi to ok
<Mmike> i kontroler
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos malo cu se igrati pa ode kod sestre 
<SilverSpace> zamjena za njezin stari
<Mmike> gut gut
<Mmike> ja idem sad
<Mmike> pit viski i pivo
<Mmike> nekud u grad
<Mmike> cujemo se te se vidimo
<Mmike> iance
<Mmike> win7 ima zdrkano sucelje slicno ko juniti
<Vjetar> lol
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ziveli 
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-08
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly-home> kod susjeda nije bajno http://balkans.aljazeera.net/makale/kriticno-stanje-u-slovenskim-bankama
<CrazyLemon> nije bajno ne..al nije ni tako kao što pričaju :)  NLB je u govnima..druge banke više manje su u normalnim stanjima :)
<hbogner> http://www.index.hr/like/clanak/najsladja-i-najskuplja-osveta-na-svijetu/592426.aspx
<rsedak> Mmike: si tu?
<dodobas> jesam
<rsedak> hehehe
<rsedak> dobar pokusaj
<hbogner> rsedak, tu sam reci :D
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> ajde se spoji na 'sigurnu' liniju :-)
<hbogner> bas me zanima jel Mmike naucio razlikovati dodobas-a i hbogner-a :D
<rsedak> mauvijek ih je razlikovao po cuperku 
<hbogner> rsedak, razlikovao fizicki, ali ne virtualno :D
<dodobas> rsedak: Mmike mi je dao dopustenje da odgovaram za njega
<dodobas> dok je na godisnjem, ovjereno kod notara
<hbogner> meni NIJE, eto jedne razlike :D
<dodobas> sve po PSu
<rsedak> onda mi reci neke stvai o Gregovoj migraciji :-)
<dodobas> pa dodje do 60% pa bude neki problem
<rsedak> krivi odgovor :-) nema dopustenje, fingiras :-D
<dodobas> vjerojatno je problem u tome jer se RMS obrijao
<hbogner> kad gregor popase svu travu na raid polju a onda migrira sa stadom na raid polje b
<dodobas> sad moramo cekati da brada ponovno naraste
<rsedak> nemoj me zafrkavati, a jeli nasao zenu? u vezi onog oglasa na blogu?
<jelly-home> bitno a Alan Cox nije.
<dodobas> joj da jelly-home, cox je vazniji... RMS je kao papa, zamjenjiv granicni slucaj
<jelly-home> dodobas: sto se tice brade, definitivno. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kld33cVLPZY
<hbogner> joj genijalci
<hbogner> ima volumen i kazu da prostorni metar NIJE isto sto i metar kubni
<hbogner> znaci imam navedene dvije mjerne jedinice
<hbogner> prm i m3
<rsedak> heheheheh
<jelly-home> mozda u nekom divljem kontekstu
<jelly-home> ili ako prostor ima vise od 3 dimenzije
<jelly-home> m⁵
<hbogner> he he he
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi se ti cuo s likom iz varazdina?
<rsedak> a zaboravili ste na savijanje prostora?
<rsedak> tako da prostorni metar nemora biti i m3
<dodobas> visedimenzionalnost prostora proporcionalna je broju mjernih jedinica 
<jelly-home> dada, m¹¹
<jelly-home> e da mi je bar stan ko Tardis, veci iznutra nego izvana
<dodobas> imas 'razgovor' s zenom, samo skoknes u 5 dimenziju.. pa nek te trazi :)
<hbogner> ljepe ideje, prenjet cu to odgovornima :D
<dodobas> hbogner: a koja je sluzbena definicija prostornog metra ? :)
<hbogner> dodobas, ovdje je na jednom racunu m3 a na drugom prostorni metar
<hbogner> ista stvar
<dodobas> ne ne, koja je sluzbena definicija 
<hbogner> kupujes prostorni metar a transport ti naplate po m3 :D
<dodobas> ako nema definicije, onda je slobodno za interpretaciju
<hbogner> dodobas, neznam definiciju :D
<ivoks> to je cesto tako
<ivoks> pogotovo u gradjevini
<ivoks> postoje koeficijenti za razne materijale za pretvaranje
<hbogner> ali sumnjam da su oni sposobni za definicije, drzavna firma :D
<hbogner> ogrijevno drvo nezahtjeva koeficijente :D
<dodobas> znaci... kako bog kaze...
<ivoks> da, sorry, nisam znao o cem pricate :)
<hbogner> ma nisu ni ostali, bilo mi bed reci o cem je rijec :D
<jelly-home> bed?  Mi ostali se kao ne grijemo?
<hbogner> ja se grijam na plin ili na termalnu toplu vodu
<hbogner> ali ovo je poslovno
<civija> na ubuntu 11.10, koja je razlika kad se klikne gore desno na menu i odabere hibernate i onoga kad se zatvori poklopac laptopa i isto ide u hibernate?
<civija> preko izbornika hibernate radi ok a kad zatvorim poklopac ode u hibernate ali se ne vraca
<civija> tj. iskljuci ekran
<obruT> jelly-home: jel Iskon brise korisnike nakon nekog vremena neaktivnosti ? :)
<jelly-home> obruT: ak su korisnici koji placaju 0, da
<obruT> ups :P
<obruT> bio sam nekad dialup korisnik i pomalo zaboravio na account
<obruT> sad se sjetio :P
<jelly-home> obruT: nije automatski, ali recimo jednom dvaput godisnje se sigurno zalomi
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-31
<Mmike> hnj
<vileni_> jutro Mmike 
<Mmike> sta ima, covjece od svile :)
<vileni_> kava :)
<Mmike> ja se trudim da ne
<Mmike> bas mi i ne ide :)
<vileni_> od ranog jutra radis? :)
<vileni_> e ovaj S2 je cudo jedno, brz, glatko sve ide, baterija mi trajala skoro 40 sati 
<Mmike> jelda? :)
<vileni_> a sve upaljeno sto inace koristim
<Mmike> da, jako je fin mobitel
<Mmike> metnijo si gore cm?
<vileni_> latitude, gtalk, fb, whatsapp, gmail, k9 mail
<vileni_> je, cm ics
<vileni_> 9 valjda
<vileni_> a ekran je dobar, bolje izgledaju ikone nego na s3mini cak
<vileni_> iako je ista rezolucija na vecem ekranu
<vileni_> i ima gorilla glass
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> idem zvat vipnet
<Mmike> Ohoho!
<Mmike> Pa mogu s3 mini za 500 kuna dobiti uz zadrzavanje postojece tarifice
<Mmike> pa to je milinica
<Mmike> pa ja cu si kupit mobitelko za novu godinu sam sebi kak sam sladak :)
<vileni_> hehe
<vileni_> to je super mob za tu cifru
<Mmike> kol'ko je veci od tvog desireZ-ja?
<vileni_> skoro pa nista
<vileni_> mrvicu siri
<vileni_> i jedno 2.5x tanji 
<vileni_> skoro pa upola laksi
<vileni_> sad oboje imamo problema da ne osjetimo mobitel u djepu :)
<vileni_> Z je imao 180gr
<Mmike> znaci, iste velicine k'o moj desire ce bit
<Mmike> ok, to se da podnjet
<vileni_> ma izgleda manje od desire
<vileni_> tj, veci ekran, a tanji
<vileni_> i laksi
<vileni_> sto je najbolje, S2 uopce ne izgleda puno veci
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa nestalo
<vileni_> SilverSpace: cega, dana? :)
<SilverSpace> sarmi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :) ajd, doc ce jos jednom :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> po speckama s2 i s3mini su tu negdje
<SilverSpace> kak prevesti Netmask Prefixlength
<SilverSpace> i Network Technology
<SilverSpace> Network Technology > nacin umrežavanja
<vileni_> Mmike: da, jako blizu, cpu je drukciji i s3mini nema gorilla glass
<vileni_> i jos ovo za hsdpa kao razlika, ali neznam gdje kod nas imas signala za uloviti 21mbps :)
<Mmike> vileni_, kol'ko je bed/ne-bed taj gorilla glass?
<Mmike> da, to za HDSPa, mislim, popizdit! al stisnut cu zube sto to necu imat :) 
<Mmike> (not)
<SilverSpace> sad mi je zao kaj sam pozurio mogo sam sad uzeti s3mini
<SilverSpace> :(
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj si ti uzeo?
<vileni_> Mmike: jel cuvas mob u futroli? ili ti je svejedno da li padne koji put? :)
<SilverSpace> al hebga kad mi je legend poceo crkavati 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: xpiriu 
<SilverSpace>  Xperia miro 
<SilverSpace> je smetje ali radi :)
<vileni_> meni je u principu bio prvi kriterij da li ekipa razvija custo romove za mob
<Mmike> vileni_, nit jedno :)
<Mmike> vileni_, da, za s3mini nema CMa, jeld?
<vileni_> Mmike: onda ti nije toliko bitna gorilla :)
<vileni_> ja pazim na mob toliko da ga ni ne stavljam nikad direktno na stol ako ne moram, nego na nesto mekano
<vileni_> da se ne ogrebe
<SilverSpace> vileni_: eh da to sam i ja mislio i na kraju uzeo kaj je najjeftinije i da radi root mi nije vazan
<Mmike> vileni_, pa, nije mi svejedno dal' mi padne na pod, al' ga ne cuvam u futroli :) za Desire (vulgaris) imam gumenu navlaku i stavio sam si neku foliju na staklo
<vileni_> i obicno je u futroli
<Mmike> i onak, ok je, kajjaznam
<vileni_> Mmike: onda it nema veze :)
<vileni_> a s3mini jos nisam vidio neke romove, samo root mislim
<SilverSpace> kad si vec nisam kupio Note2 jer sam na kraju uzeo iPad mini
<vileni_> ali cak ni ne treba, touchwiz na s3mini mi je znatno bolji od bilokojeg drugog sucelja, osim vanilla
<vileni_> ja sam htio n7000 note, ali previse bugova imaju
<vileni_> nadam se da je drugi bolji, jer bi to sljedece
<Mmike> vileni_, brijes da ce se za s3mini pojaviti nesto?
<vileni_> Mmike: pa ima sanse, ako bude dovoljno ljudi koristilo
<vileni_> najgore je kad za neka lijeva trzista imas mob samo
<vileni_> tipa huawei u8300
<vileni_> pa samo na spanjolskom nalazis romove :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> o/
<weshmashian> od petka do jucer natuko 40 radnih sati... lud sam
<Mmike> vidim da nit za s2 mini nema ciganmoda
<SilverSpace> vileni_: nema ti druge nego gledati sapunice :)
<Mmike> a bogme, nema nit za s3
<Mmike> weshmashian, jos malo, jos malo :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: e, jedva cekam, poludit cu od fiskalizacije
<vileni_> SilverSpace: nemogu ja to, ni tv nemam :D
 * Mmike je odbio jedno 4 fiskalizacijska projekta :)
<weshmashian> phookyoo :)
<vileni_> weshmashian: jel barem radi? citao sam da su neki imali problema na probnom spajanju na server :)
<weshmashian> vileni_: a cuj, ovo radi dok servis radi :)
<weshmashian> kolko ce isti delat to je drugo pitanje
<weshmashian> a dam se kladit da je 90% ljudi zaboravilo stavit timeout kod spajanja na servis
<SilverSpace> opa ima i root za mog http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WPtJN1yuNw
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: How to root Sony Xperia Miro - Rooting Sony Xperia Miro, Views: 3093, Rating: 76.216216%
<vileni_> ja sad trazim root za naviatec md710
<vileni_> ali ono, ne postoji ni stranica proizvadjaca gdje bih neki manual skinuo
<vileni_> do nedavno je bila samo obicni html sa 2 tablice i 2 slike
<vileni_> bez ijednog linka :D
<vileni_> a tablet skroz fora, ima ugradjeni usb otg, stavio jucer stick u njega sa epizodom BSG i pokrenuo kroz xbmc
<vileni_> koji isto radi solidno
<SilverSpace> root me taki tak ni ne zanima sigurno ga necu napraviti 
<vileni_> ma ja bi recimo za dsploit to
<vileni_> i usb mreznu :)
<SilverSpace> ja fakat u rootu ne vidim smisla
<vileni_> sljedece mi je da isprobam da li radi usb-serial adapter
 * SilverSpace je ostario pa ga za sve boli kita
<vileni_> SilverSpace: zato si i uzeo ipad :)
<vileni_> jedan od problema mi je sto market neda da instaliram odredjene aplikacije
<vileni_> kao not supported device
<Mmike> mah, nemam kaj razmislat, za 500 kuna bolji mob necu nac
<vileni_> pa bi sa root mogao promijeniti da se javlja kao neki drugi
<vileni_> Mmike: pa tocno to, kad smo za  curu gledali jedino note i s3 mini su vrijedili novce koje su trazili
<SilverSpace> vileni_: baš :D
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSLvAHGKAkg
<Mmike> pa i nije bas puno manji :P)
<datase> Mmike: Title: Galaxy S2 vs. Galaxy S3 Mini, Views: 54684, Rating: 92.29358%
<vileni_> Mmike: pa to sam i rekao :)
<Mmike> pa sad sam i vidio :)
<vileni_> s2 se cini nesto tanji cak
<Mmike> brijem da i je
<vileni_> kaze "in thise little video"
<vileni_> 42min skoro
<vileni_> :D
<vileni_> *this
<Mmike> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5033&idPhone2=3621
<vileni_> to sam maloprije gledao :)
<vileni_> stvarno nisu neke razlike
<vileni_> osim toga da unatoc manje ppi s2 ima bolji ekran nekako
<weshmashian> ak' me jos netko pita koji certifikat mu treba, odlazim na bolovanje, odma
<SilverSpace> kaj fakat nitko ne zna kaj znaci Netmask Prefixlength 
<SilverSpace> i kak to prevesti
<SilverSpace> Network prefix length
<vileni_> pa neznam jel imamo hr rijec za prefiks?
<vileni_> ako ne, duzina mreznog prefiksa?
<Mmike> vileni_, prislonjenica
<Mmike> sufiks je naslonjenica
<vileni_> eto :)
<vileni_> to nisam znao
<Mmike> (ili obrnuto) :)
<Mmike> a to znam iz gramatike, tamo su prefiksi i sufiksi prislonjenice i naslonjenice :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> doduse gledam taj prijevod/rijec ne mogu nigdje naci u aplikaciji 
<SilverSpace> bemti xbmc
<SilverSpace> stavio duzina mreznog prefiksa pa ko ga hebe :)
<Mmike> s3 nema adobe flash, vele
<dodobas> Mmike: android 4.1 nema flash... jelte
<dodobas> pa ni svi buduci...
<weshmashian> flash! A-aaaa
<SilverSpace> dao bog da crkne zauvijek
<weshmashian> flash gordon? heretice!
<dodobas> tj. nije podrzan ili tako nesto... 
<SilverSpace> lol ne on 
<dodobas> uglavnom nema :)
<weshmashian> flash gordon je beta verzija chuck norrisa
<SilverSpace> triler films jel bi mogao biti kao Sadržaj filma
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj ti brijes, s3mini, nelos, jelde? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ne znam... nisam gledao mobitele ima 2 godine...
<SilverSpace> trailer*
<Mmike> blago tebi
<Mmike> ja sam gledao telke nedavno
<Mmike> sad mobitele
<Mmike> jos da maticne ploce ulete
<Mmike> ih-haj :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes kupio tv
<dodobas> Mmike: cini se kao da nisi zadovoljan... pa onda kupovinom elektronickog junka osjecas bolje
<dodobas> a zbilja ne treba ti :)
<obruT> jutro
<obruT> SilverSpace: sto te muci s prefixlenght ? konfiguriras nesto ili prevodis ? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ma, treba mi, desire je so passe, pre malo memorije ima. a za 500 kuna brijem da nemrem bolje nac
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesam, panasonicovu plazmu neku
<Mmike> vrlo ok je, majka zadovoljna
<Mmike> dodobas, e, dobio sam kindl! :) prezadaovoljan :)
<vileni_> Mmike: koju maticnu imas?
<dodobas> Mmike: desire makes you unhappy
<dodobas> desire and ignorance lie at the root of suffering (tm)
<Mmike> dodobas, fits with the beard-doo :)
<Mmike> vileni_, neku, asusovu
<Mmike> cek
<vileni_> Mmike: jel amd? :)
<Mmike>        product: M4N78 PRO
<Mmike>        vendor: ASUSTeK Computer INC.
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> am3+ socket
<Mmike> ili okji vec
<vileni_> posto prodas to
<Mmike> product: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nisam mislio prodavat
<Mmike> bar ne dok ne kupim i7 + plocu + ram
<vileni_> :)
<vileni_> a proc ces onda isto prodavati?
<Mmike> pa vjerojatno, ne znam sto bih s njim
<Mmike> dualcore koji imam u serveru je tamo cist dovoljan
<Mmike> imam i 8 gigi rama gore
<vileni_> nice
<vileni_> jedino sto meni samo ploca treba :) iako bih sve zajedno, ali puno mi to za apgrejd :)
<SilverSpace> evo stigo mi predracun za Rpi na kucna vrata 369kn
<SilverSpace> Mmike: znaci plazmu si uzeo ;)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, da, dosao mi i rPi, uboo od frenda, 400 kuna zajedno s kutijicom
<Mmike> samo se sad pitam dal' sam dobru stvar napravio
<Mmike> SilverSpace, plazmu :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koliko rama 512
<SilverSpace> ili stari 
<Mmike> 512
<Mmike> nisam se stigao opce jos igrati s time
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/rpirac.png
<Mmike> da
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ok je cijena eto koliko mene dode
<Mmike> ja sam jos 30-40 kuna za plasticnu kutiju dao
<Mmike> e, a daj mi reci
<obruT> SilverSpace: SilverSpace to si u altpro-u uzeo ?
<Mmike> ono nasuprot HDMI konektoru, to je kaj? audio out i video out?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kol'ko veliku SD karticu imas ti?
<obruT> Mmike: da, rca video i stereo jack audio
<SilverSpace> obruT: u http://www.primotronic.hr/ tj. rj RS hrvatska
<SilverSpace> Mmike: preporucam 16G class 10
<SilverSpace> 8G se jako brzo zapuni
<SilverSpace> obruT: evo tu sam narucio http://hr.rsdelivers.com/campaigns/raspberry/pi2.aspx
<obruT> papci nemaju istaknutu cijenu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kul, thnx
<Mmike> to cemo sve cmo danas cemo
<Mmike> fakat su mi praznici :)
<vileni_> koji je najjednostavniji nacin za pratiti stanje slobodnog prostora na disku na vise kompjutera?
<obruT> ih, ja kupio novi printer/skener i mikrotika, zena me vec mrko gleda, a sad planiram jos par djidja narucit :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: da zato sam i narucio da mi posalju racun pa da vidim koliko oni uzmu :)
<SilverSpace> i eto danas stiglo 
<obruT> vileni_: pa ima nekoliko nadzornih sustava za to :) milion mogucnosti :)
<vileni_> obruT: zato i pitam najjednostavniji :D stavljao sam svasta, ali ne sjecam se sto je najbrze bilo, munin mozda
<SilverSpace> obruT: platiti ne morate dok Vas mi ne obavijestimo da je uređaj kod nas; po primitku uplate isti šaljemo prema vama
<SilverSpace> eto bar su tu posteni 
<obruT> vileni_: nisam se s muninom igrao, mi smo to radili u sklopu cjelokupnog nadzora... pa ono, nagios i zenoss
<vileni_> obruT: planiram staviti zenoss, ali sad mi treba quickfix, neki job javlja da nema prostora, ali problem je sto kad izbaci error vec je obrisao svoje tmp fajlove
<vileni_> pa neznam koliko je zauzeo :)
<SilverSpace> evo njemci potrošili 115 miliuna za vatromet :) nema krize ode sve u dim 
<vileni_> hah, bacanje para u dim
<vileni_> obruT: jel te jos muci mikrotik? :)
<Mmike> munin
<Mmike> turbo jednostavan
<Mmike> vrlo dobar
<Mmike> odm jest
<dodobas> pretvaranje materije iz jednog agregatnog stanja u drugo... sto je tu cudno :)
<obruT> vileni_: mikrotik je iskonfiguriran i ceka povoljan trenutak za stavljanje u produkciju :)
<obruT> na kraju sam sve iskonfigurirao preko CLI jer je fakat dobro rijeseno
<obruT> winbox je simpa, ali skriva neke detalje pa imas problem za koji ni ne znas da imas :)
<jelly-home> \cli/
<obruT> bas sam onak odusevljen cli-jem, completition radi super, a i lijepo sve ofarba :)
<obruT> vileni_: btw. nije da je mene doticni "mucio", samo mi se malo ne svidja defaultni setting :
<obruT> )
<vileni_> obruT: a ni meni previse :) koji imas?
<obruT> odnosno, nije bas security friendly :)
<obruT> 751G
<jelly-home> defaulti su tu da se promijene, jeli... kad bi se ja isao bunit na defaulte u debianu, ne znam koji OS bi uopce koristio
<vileni_> ja imam 751u
<vileni_> a na poslu 2011 nesto
<obruT> jelly-home: ali ono, ukljucis stvar u struju i dostupna je cijelom susjedstvu, prvo sto trebas napraviti je otici i disejblat wifi da ga mozes sigurno poslozit prije ukljucivanja :)
<vileni_> tako sam ja, sto prije namjestiti da nije otvoren u okruzenju sa 1000 studenata koji zude za free wifijem
<jelly-home> hm, znaci step 0) sloziti faradejev kavez za wifi spektar
<obruT> ja da nanjusim tak neki mikrotik u susjedstvu, odmah bi se isao spojit na njega vidjeti da li su defaulti i  ako jesu, malo bi se iso zajebavat :)
<vileni_> i onda mi nije htio raditi gateway, a u nepreglednom web sucelju nikako skuziti da si je sfp stavio kao gateway :)
<jelly-home> ok, to je malo debilno, kao sto windowse ne smijes imat na javnoj mrezi dok ih ne zakrpas a moras otic na internet da bi ih zakrpao
<vileni_> da
<vileni_> ali dobro, u 3min sto se snadjes, brzo stavis sifru ili iskljucis wifi
<jelly-home> race condition
<jelly-home> jel ima neke moderne tv sa dual dvb-t tunerom i PIP?
 * obruT mora priznat da ne zna sto je PIP
<obruT> picture in picture ? :)
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> da mozes gledati tv dok gledas tv
<jelly-home> yo dawg
<obruT> ja vodim bitku sa zenom oko kupnje bilo kakvog tv-a... u biti ne treba mi tv nego veliki ekran za gledat filmove, a za to je opet najjeftinije kupit tv :)
<obruT> imam doma relativno dobro slozen htpc, a doticni spojen na 24" monitor... ko zadnja sirotinja :)
<vileni_> tako je i kod mene, samo sto se nama uopce ne trosi na to, uzeli smo novi laptop radije
<obruT> jelly-home: ak nist drugo, ubodi bilo kakav tv s PIP mogucnostima (da moze jedan P iz bilo kojeg izvora) pa uzmes neki jeftini tuner :)
<obruT> ma ne trosi se ni meni, ali cini se da danas to i nije tak skupo, a fora je kad se okupi drustvo gledat neke zajebantske filmove :)
<vileni_> onda jednu 50" plazmu :)
<obruT> vidio sam da su cijene projektora pale :) nadje se i neki 1600x1200 za oko 4kkuna :) ocistis jedan zid i eto ekrana :)
<vileni_> ja imam zidova, ali ono sto me muci je koliko moras udaljiti projektor za neku normalnu dijagonalu
<vileni_> neznam jesam li pitao, jel koristi tko glusterfs?
<jelly-home> obruT: to je komplikovano, htio bi automatski vidjet prethodni kanal dok ne prodju reklame
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: manji monitor pored velikog stavis :)
<jelly-home> onda je to PporedP
<jelly-home> fora mi je na Samsung modelima teletekst, sliku suzi na lijevu polovicu a ttx na desnoj
<jelly-home> nazalost taj feature LG nije iskopirao
<SilverSpace> da i neki sony ima to 
<jelly-home> (sve ostalo su iskopirali, ukljucivo izgled daljinskog, softverski meni, nacin na koji se bira pixel-exact mod kad je spojen PC...)
<SilverSpace> frend se sluzi gledanjem utakmice i kladionice tako :)
<jelly-home> pa da
<hbogner> o hebem ti win8 da ti hebem
<hbogner> i jos rt verzija
<hbogner> fuuj
<vileni_> gdje si to nasao :)
<hbogner> vileni_, donio guzda lenovo ideapad sa win8 rt
<hbogner> koji je to debilizam
<hbogner> nemres instalirat thunderbird
<hbogner> i trebas se regat na ms neko sranje da mozes aktivirat mail app, ali onda trazi verifikaciju maila koji su poslali na mail, kojem se nemoze pristupiti dok se ne aktivira mail app, koji se nemoze aktivirati bez provjere maila, koji se nemoze provjeritzi bez mail app, ... mislim da si skuzio petlju :D
<hbogner> koji idioti
<SilverSpace> kvaka :)
<jelly-home> hbogner: naravno da imas drugo racunalo gdje mozes procitati mail??
<hbogner> na srecu imam opcija, ali ovo je smjesno
<hbogner> ali takav princip je mutav
<hbogner> osjecam se glupo radesi na ovome
<jelly-home> welcome to the cloud
<hbogner> kaze za vise mnastimajte u postavkama
<hbogner>  njih nigdje
<hbogner> a to su mi danas htjeli uvalit u linksu, kompove sa win8
<hbogner> fuuuuj
<obruT> hbogner: na poslu moras koristit windoze ?
<hbogner> obruT, cad
<hbogner> moram
<obruT> steta :(
<obruT> iako, ako ces raditi samo CAD, da se to jos izdrzat
<obruT> ono, kad koristis vec neke predefinirane aplikacije i tak to...
<hbogner> e al sad nabavljam novi komp, pa zicam 16 giga rama pa mogu win prebacit u virtualku
<obruT> no ja ne bih mogao zamisliti razvoj na windozama
<SilverSpace> zapeo sam > System information
<SilverSpace> os sustav 
<SilverSpace> Informacije sustava
<obruT> SilverSpace: sto prevodis ?
<SilverSpace> xbmc ispravljam
<SilverSpace> ima hrpetinu greski
<SilverSpace> najvise me bolo kaj je netko preveo airplay kao klima :)
<obruT> ocito je netko propustio kroz neki translator ;)
<SilverSpace> pa se primio i ostalih 
<obruT> jelly-home: jesi pocuclo snimke s ccc-a ? :)
<obruT> ja na kraju uvatio samo jedno predavanje, zena me sjebala :P
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj daj URL odakle da krenem sa rasbpianom ili xbcmpianom ili sto se vec mece gore u pocetku
<hbogner> tuzno je kad si sam u uredu a ostali vani piju :(
<Mmike> Odo po galaxyja.
<obruT> hbogner: jel bar radis skraceno ?
<jelly-home> obruT: jok, to cu iduce godine, sad sam na losoj vezi sa 2GB limitom
<hbogner> obruT, ja sam od proslog petka na godisnjem :D
<hbogner> jelly-home, razmislio sma malo o tvom prijedlogu i sad vise forsiram ram za strojeve :D
<hbogner> valjda ce odobrit, 16 giga
 * obruT icq-a s flirekom, mozda se pojavi na kanalu :)
<vileni_> icq? mislio sam da je to ostalo u 90ima :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zavisi kaj hoces krenes sa njihove stranice
<obruT> e nes vjerovat, radi jos uvijek :) nasao sam neki prastari .micqrc fajl, unutra moj UIN i plaintext password pa reko, ajd idem to pokrenut :)
<vileni_> morat cu se ja probati sjetiti passworda da vidim jel imam jos koga tamo
<obruT> od milion kontakata koje imam, samo par njih jos visi gore
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za xbmc wiki njihov http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Raspberry_Pi
<SilverSpace> za Rpi ima svasta na google
<hbogner> obruT, flirek mi je nekako poznat :D
<hbogner> imam i ja icq, trebao mi jednom prije x godina i imam fajl sa postavkama spremljen u pidginu i kod migracije sam ga samo kopirao sa svim i jos radi
<obruT> pa moro bi bit poznat ekipi s idolneta :)
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> eh sad bi donekle trebao xbmc izgledat na hrvatskom ok :) bar se nadam 
<SilverSpace> fuck svako malo naletim na neku gresku
<obruT> nego drugari, jel idete kud partijat veceras ? :)
<infy-> riva!
<Mmike> koji debili u vipnetu
<Mmike> zovem sluzbu za korisnike, reko, jel' ima s3mini, di ima, veli zena imate u avenu mallu 8, imate u city centeru 6
<Mmike> reko, super, hvala, jel' moze rezervacija jednog? veli zena ne moze, HAKOM neda, zao joj je i to
<Mmike> reko super
<Mmike> dodjem u city centar one, lik me gleda, veli vec 2 tjedna ih nemamo, cekamo ih
<vileni_> eh, uobicajeno
<vileni_> nisi isao do avenue? :)
<obruT> Mmike: znam da ce zvucat da pametujem, ali uvijek je dobro nazvati drito u ducan i pitat tamo :)
<Mmike> obruT, nemres, nema direktnog broja
<Mmike> vileni_, ne :) zvala tetka iz centra lika koji tamo radi - nemaju
<Mmike> nema nitko s3 mini :)
<Mmike> nema nit s3 trenutno
<vileni_> rasprodalo se pred bozic :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> veli mi sad zena na reklamacijama da vipnet ne daje takve informacije
<Mmike> da moras doc u centar i vidjet
<Mmike> cekat u redu k'o debil
<vileni_> iz mog iskustva, nemas dvije osobe u vipu koje ce ti dati istu informaciju :)
<vileni_> ali mi imamo jednog vipovca koji nam sredjuje sve vezano uz firmu
<vileni_> do sad je sve rijesio, ali bilo je nebuloznih zavrzlama napretek
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> ako ne uspijem pribavit s3 mini, tcha-tcha vipnetu
<Mmike> i tak na moru nemam signal nikakav
<Mmike> i nemam mobitel sad :/
<Mmike> kme
<vileni_> eh, mogao si Z kupiti ;)
<SilverSpace> :) to je tako kad ides zadnji dan :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> da su mi rekli 'nema' ostao bih doma, i sve 5
<Mmike> al' rekli su 'dada, ima, dodjite'
<Mmike> vileni_, nah, to je demode, fali mu rama
<Mmike> s3 mini ima gigu rama, i to je ueber cool
<vileni_> Mmike: da, nazalost, mislim da mu cak cpu nije toliki problem koliko ocajno malo rama
<vileni_> ali svejedno mi super mob bio, tipkovnicu je tesko zamijeniti :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> stoji :)
<vileni_> ali malo je trziste za takve, ljudi vise vole ove na ekranu
<Mmike> a da, nazalost 
<obruT> damn, zakasnio sam na pocetak "Otpisanih"
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj u tom mirku filipovicu ima ljudi psuji kaj nisu mogli gledati tucnjavu kao da imas uopce u tom nekaj gledati 
<SilverSpace> to i nije sport
<vileni_> pa u hr je jedino nogomet sport ako se gledaju prijenosi
<Mmike> obruT, di je to kad je to kaj je to?!>
<SilverSpace> vileni_: ni nogomet ne mogu gledati 
<SilverSpace> max tv sve preuzeo
<Mmike> odo malo zalec
<SilverSpace> se vas bum tuzil http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/ovo-su-promjene-koje-stupaju-snagu-1-sijecnja-2013-clanak-492141
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: zar nitko ne restreama taj nogomet preko ustreama ili neceg?
 * jelly-home gleda crtice tak, ameri transkodiraju i streamaju live
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nemam pojma gledam samo engleze
<SilverSpace> koja tucnjava http://is.gd/9SA8co
<jelly-home> heh, update manager u 12.04 veli "Downloaded 41,6MB of 38.8MB"
<obruT> Mmike: na klasik tv-u, jedan od klasicnih filmova :)
<obruT> jelly-home: malo se zaletio pa skinuo vise nego sto treba :)
<obruT> "Neovlašteni pristup računalnom sustavu ili podacima (tzv. hacking) kažnjava se do godine zatvora, s tim da je kažnjiv već i pokušaj...."
<jelly-home> sjebe se nakon cancela pa nastavka iste datoteke
<obruT> sacem ja fino gledat logove i ako nadjem vase IP adrese, jebali ste jeza :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zabraniti internet
<jelly-home> good luck dokazati da je tocno odredjena osoba koristila neku ip adresu u nekom trenu
 * jelly-home ima free wireless :-D
<obruT> "...  ili neovlašteno presretanje računalnih podataka ..."
<obruT> jelly-home: sad mozes "I read your mail" majicu bacit u smece :)
<jelly-home> "neovlašteno"
<weshmashian> i shred your mail
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> jebo linicia i fiškanalizaciju
 * weshmashian i dalje u oficetu
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: zali mu se u dubajiu
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> weshmashian: u cem je konktretno problem svima s tom fiskalizacijom ? implementacija digitalnog potpisa i pozivanje web servisa ili ?
<weshmashian> obruT: to kaj su svi cekali 27 ili 28.12 da nam posalju certifikat
<weshmashian> 30ak juzera
<weshmashian> sa oko 150 kasa
<weshmashian> dodatni bonus je kaj je dobar dio njih na godisnjem od subote
<weshmashian> kaj se tice pozivanja certa i potpisa - to nam sve dela a-ok
<weshmashian> pozivanja servisa*
<obruT> damn xbmc :P  gledao neki stream, malo kihnula veza i smrzo se jadan :P
<obruT> jel koristi tko navi-xtreme plugin ?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> navi x je super
<obruT> jel se ti snalazis u tome ? tamo je kaos :)
<SilverSpace> odes do icefilms 
<SilverSpace> ili trazilicaž
<obruT> mene cak ne zanimaju filmovi koliko livetv kanali
<SilverSpace> ah live tv je zajebano malo erade malo ne vise ne
<SilverSpace> konacno naso Raspberry Pi Case
<SilverSpace> koje me zadovoljava
<SilverSpace> mada sam si ga ja sam htio sloziti iz dva stara Bug cda
<obruT> pogledao sam malo sto nudi adafruit, ovi za koje su altpro-ovci zastupnici... pa tamo ima milion zanimljivih djidjamidja !
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ima diidjamidja ali nema para
<obruT> ma nadje se para dok zena ne zna da ih trosis na gluposti :)
<SilverSpace> ja spremam pare za http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G135341370451
<obruT> SilverSpace: eh da, fakat zanimljivo izgleda taj odroid...
<SilverSpace> ako u meduvremenu ne nadjem 
<SilverSpace> nesto bolje
<SilverSpace> ovo je ok 2G rama 
<SilverSpace> brzi sorage
<obruT> ja sam u dilemi da li se malo upustit u arduino projekte... imam par interesantnih ideja
<SilverSpace> eh ja sam lijeni pero 
<SilverSpace> neda mi se uciti
<obruT> uh, meni se da... samo nema vremena za sve :(
<SilverSpace> evo kupit cu si kajak samo 5% na sportska plovila 
<SilverSpace> PDV
<obruT> ja si planiram kupit tako nesto...
<SilverSpace> mi imamo kanu dvosjed
<obruT> obozavam takve aktivnosti...
<SilverSpace> cjelo lonjsko polje smo prosli sa njime 
<SilverSpace> steta nisam imao onda fotic
<obruT> evo, upogonit s rpi-jem za monitorless glazbeni media centar :) http://www.adafruit.com/products/1110
<SilverSpace> proljece prekrasno u lonjskom polju
<SilverSpace> kaj svega ima za http://www.adafruit.com/category/105
<SilverSpace> rpi
<SilverSpace> ovo mi treba http://www.adafruit.com/products/966
<obruT> ja bolje da ne linkam sto meni "treba" jer cu zafloodat kanal :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<SilverSpace> uuu lijepo http://www.adafruit.com/images/large/1039_LRG.jpg
<ravilov> geekovi nepopravljivi
<obruT> SilverSpace: opa, fora :)
<obruT> ravilov ! ziv si :)
<obruT> sta ima s tobom ? tracalo te se prije kojih tjedan dana :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: ak te zanima live tv, filmon plugin za xbmc nije los, ima par kanala s koliko toliko zanimljivim programom... jedino, nisu bas neke super kvalitete (sto se slike tice), ali jebiga, nije niti nas program preko dvbt-a nesto :)
<obruT> upravo je "gadget show" na channel 5, tema su jeftiniji tableti :)
<jelly-home> hmm, 500 megi zakrpi za 12.04 lts
<obruT> kad si zadnji put krpo ? :)
<jelly-home> 7. mjesecu
<jelly-home> uh, povuklo novi skype
<jelly-home> ajd, mene pitalo password iznova ali na maminom accountu sve radi
<jelly-home> (sto je bitno jer je ovo njen laptop)
<obruT> bome, ja zaboravih apdejtat komp od staraca kad bio kod njih prije tjedan dana :P
<obruT> valjda nije bilo nekih firefox/flash rupetina u zadnje vrijeme :)
<obruT> jebemu, nikako se skinnut s ovog adafruit sajta... popis stvari za kupnju samo raste :P
<jelly-home> na firefoxu vise ni ne vrtim flash, samo u kromi
<obruT> kvragu, zena me tjera da idemo na neki novogodisnji tulum...
<obruT> ne znam sto fali visit doma i gledat sto narucit s neta :)
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> ja glatko odbio sve 
<SilverSpace> zato danas kad god pogledam na sat cajger na cajgeru 
<SilverSpace> ogovaraju me
<jelly-home> *zijev*
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-01
<infy-> Sretna nova 2013 ljudi =)
<obruT> da, sretna nova :)
<MmikeDOMA> njim, njom :)
<vileni_> jutr
<SilverSpace> Sretna vam 2013 bez errora u kodu 
<Mmike> Sve najbolje, mladici!
<vileni_> i tebi sinko
<vileni_> i neka ti vipnet podari s3mini!
<vileni_> :D
<obruT> vileni_: bar mu zazeli nesto moguce :)
<vileni_> obruT: haha :)
<vileni_> opet moram rootati mobitele
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> obruT: meni ne radi filmon plugin ili ima nesto kaj ja ne znam 
<obruT> ma da ? ja nisam nist posebno crckao, skinuo ga preko njegovog plugin managera (nasao ga tamo u listi video pluginova), instalirao i radi ok
<obruT> evo bas jucer i danas malo gledao neke stvari preko toga... uglavnom britanske kanale
<obruT> s tim da pricam o SD verziji kanala, za HD verzije treba pretplata
<SilverSpace> da ne radi 
<SilverSpace> gledao na netu i nis posebno 
<obruT> veceras je "Enter the dragon" na Novoj, Chuck Norris ce da dobije po pi*ki :)
<obruT> no, zato je Lee danas mrtav :
<obruT> )
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/linus-torvalds-visokim-standardima/120888.aspx
<SilverSpace> umemorirao timer 
<SilverSpace> to mi je na tv najbolja fora prodem programom i stavim tajmer kaj cu gledati i ne moram misliti dali cu kaj preskociti
<SilverSpace> znojmo je danas na tapeti 
<SilverSpace> od 11 tekmi dobili samo jednu
<obruT> i eto... carnetovi modemski ulazi prestali s radom...
<sale> peeps, sretna vam Nova!
<SilverSpace> sale: i tebi sretna 2013
<SilverSpace> kako usporediti dvije datoteke da vidim kaj je promjenjeno 
<drba> pozdrav
<sale> SilverSpace: diff datoteka1 datoteka2 ?
<sale> a imas i Meld, ako preferiras gui
<jelly-home> obruT: bilo bi zanimljivo vidjeti tko jos to koristi
<jelly-home> tj. koliko je bilo korisnika zadnjih godinu dana
<vileni_> kod mene je bio jedan profesor u mirovini koji je to aktivno koristio
<vileni_> sad mora uzeti adsl neki
<vileni_> zanimljivo, tablet mi je rootan a ne sjecam se da sam to napravio
<Mmike> s chromeom sam uspio otvoriti oko 150 tabova, prije nego je stroj poceo swapati gadno
<Mmike> s firefoxom oko 250
<Mmike> al' je firefox neupotrebljiv nakon 100 tabova :)
<Mmike> zanimljivo je i to da sam pred 2-3 minute firefoxu rekao file-close, pitao me dal' hocu zatvoriti svih 250 tabova, rekao da, i ugasio se firefox prozor, al' proces jos visi, i visi, i visi :)
<vileni_> ja nikad preko 110 tabova u chromeu, i isto je duze iskoristiv nego ffox
<vileni_> ali meni po defaultu chrome zdere 1.5-3gb, ovisno koliko se zaletim :)
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> zdere stoput vise
<Mmike> al' je sveukupno puno bolji
<jelly-home> vileni_: ili neki 3g usb stick uz carnet popust
<vileni_> jelly-home: to smo isto preporucili :)
<jelly-home> 50kn za 1GB Simpa je vjerojatno jeftinije od bilo kojeg DSLa
<vileni_> jedino, tesko tim starijim ljudima mijenjati navike, jos teze objasniti
<vileni_> 35kn za 1gb/flat je kod vip carneta
<jelly-home> 35kn ukupno, ili je tu skriven pdv, skrivena naknada za radiofrekve
<vileni_> e vidis, mozda ima naknada za frekvencije
<vileni_> ali pdv je ukljucen
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes probao Rpi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jok
<Mmike> za vikend, necu stic prije
<Mmike> idem zalec malo bas :)
<Mmike> pa se vidimo ujutru
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> jelly-home: na t-comu ima jos korisnika, ne znam koliko, ali ima :) medjuostalim i stari od kolege koji se bavi, onak, razvojem mreza, medjuostalim i optikom :) al stari mu se ne da, nece na nove tehnologije :)
<obruT> nego, vidim da spominjete te stikove za inet... sto nakon sto potrosis 1GB ? djenja ili placas dodatni GB ? i koliko ?
<jelly-home> nikad potrosio prvi...
<vileni_> obruT: dalje je flat sa smanjenom brzinom
<vileni_> 64k max
<SilverSpace> najveci izbor kucista za Rpi http://raspberrybits.com/category/cases/
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-02
<dodobas> yelol
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<Mmike> olay
<vileni> jutar
<Mmike> cudno
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> dakle, tudjman je imao 
<ivoks> pravo
<ivoks> hercegovinu je trebalo pripojiti :)
<Mmike> kra? :)
<ivoks> prekrasan kraj
<ivoks> bar ovo di sam ja bio
<ivoks> ljudi radisni
<ivoks> kuna je ionako valuta koja se koristi
<ivoks> opcina vlasnik skijalista
<ivoks> 10km od skijalista nema nikakvog mjesta
<ivoks> ali se ispod skijalista pocelo stvarati, spontano, mjesto
<ivoks> nicu kuce, lijepe, drvene kuce
<ivoks> ne betonski blokovi kao kod nas na obali
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> vipnet mi je promijenio tarifu!
<Mmike> bez da su mi rekli
<Mmike> ivoks,  kaj, kriza, pa se u hercegovinu ide skijati? :)
<ivoks> ovo skijaliste je puno bolje nego bilo koje u sloveniji
<ivoks> zabava kakve nema u sloveniji
<ivoks> a uopce nije jeftino
<ivoks> 4 dana tamo kao 7 dana u francuskoj
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem :)
<Mmike> imam 130 kuna interneta! :)
<Mmike> od 1.1 :)
<Mmike> ok, nisu mi prebacili tarifu
<Mmike> samo im je portal potrgan
<Mmike> tako vele bar :)
<ivoks> li/win 16
<Mmike> hoh
<Mmike> pa tmobile ima google nexus
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji USB wifi drek da kupim za rPi?
<Mmike> obruT: ^^ ?
<ivoks> Mmike: to je stari
<Mmike> ivoks, sto?
<Mmike> tj, koje?
<ivoks> galaxy nexus
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> da, gledma
<Mmike> ma, ne isplati se nist osim s3 mini
<Mmike> kojeg nemaju :)
<Mmike> iako pise da imaju  :)
<Mmike> dobio insajderske informacije da ce doci 'kroz par dana' :)
<dodobas> Mmike: te informacije vrijede onoliko koliko si ih platio :)
<Mmike> nazalost, da 
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> desi, silvernko
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' imas ti wireless na rPiju?
<SilverSpace> evo probudio se
<SilverSpace> nemam 
<SilverSpace> na zici mi je
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> imas preporuku za neki USB shtik za pi da radi?
<SilverSpace> ah jedino ovi sa neta kaj uz njega prodaju po 12$
<SilverSpace> koliko vidim edimax bi trebao raditi
<vileni> meni ovaj radi ok na linuxu http://www.dlink.com/us/en/home-solutions/connect/adapters/dwa-121-wireless-n-150-pico-usb-adapter
<Mmike> vileni, di si kupio, kod nas negdje, ili?
<vileni> Mmike: links ako se dobro sjecam
<vileni> oko 120kn
<Mmike> kul
<SilverSpace> http://www.nabava.net/trazilica.php?tp=0&q=DWA-121
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://elinux.org/RPi_VerifiedPeripherals#USB_Wi-Fi_Adapters
<SilverSpace> evo taj bi trebao raditi i na Rpi
<Mmike> muchos gracias, djecaci
<vileni> meni radi na ubuntu i archu
<SilverSpace> Francuska tradicija: Diljem zemlje tijekom novogodišnje noći zapaljeno skoro 1200 automobila!
<SilverSpace> manijaci
<vileni> hmda
<ivoks> http://www.efytimes.com/e1/fullnews.asp?edid=97557
<ivoks> ;)
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<SilverSpace> jes procitao kaj kaze Mark kaj mu je u 2013 najvaznije
<ivoks> zasto bi ja to citao? :)
<ivoks> on je to nama rekao :D
<ivoks> jos prije pola godine
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> 'dragi moji, usrani ubuntu cemo sad jos vise usrati' :)
<Mmike> 'sad cemo jos vise spijunirati nase korisnike, jer ONI TO ZASLUZUJU' :)
<dodobas> hmm, imate li neku prezentaciju o slobodnom softveru... 
<Mmike> nista recentno
<SilverSpace> 30 kuna jeftiniji od linksa http://www.centro.hr/detalji_proizvoda.b4970fd9cccb4c8facd1e50588f24242.usb-bezicni-adapter-d-link-dwa-121.aspx
<Mmike> na tak malu cifru radije odem u links
<Mmike> ak nish drugo znam da mogu vratiti nazad ako ne radi
<Mmike> onaj ADM, tamo ne idem vise nikad
<Mmike> kupim nesto, 500 kuna dodje. Vratim to isto nazad, zapakirano, neotvoreno, i lik mi ne zeli vratiti 500 kuna nego 480ikusur, jer da mu je toliko uzeo karticar
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 30 kn po 30 kn citavu godinu nabere se
<vileni> taman za pljeskavicu
<dodobas> Mmike: ma kao... trebao/mogao bi odrzati predavanje na faksu... studentima druge godine
<Mmike> ti ili ja? :)
<dodobas> iako bi najradije.... pustio Revolution OS
<SilverSpace> kad gledam koliko sam ja ustjedeo od kad sam se maknuo sa t-coma
<dodobas> a mozes i ti... ako mozes brbljai sat i pol o bazama podataka :D
<vileni> dodobas: ubaci nekog u publiku tko ce reci da je mysql najbolji
<dodobas> *brbljati
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj ti sumljas u Mmike pa moze on i vise od toga :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> da, nije bed brbljati
<Mmike> mogu i o pornjavi  :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> to za DC napravi
<SilverSpace> jao necu uopce pogledati racun koliko sam potrosio u 12mj
<SilverSpace> boli me glava radi toga
<jelly-home> Ryanair to open new base at Zadar, Croatia http://www.equities.com/news/headline-story?dt=2012-12-31&val=877024&cat=industrial
<SilverSpace> preuzeli su zracnu luku zadar :)
<obruT> fora, bilo bi lijepo kad bi jos imali koji let, npr. u Spanjolsku :)
<SilverSpace> kud bas u spanjolsku ?
<Vlado9A3CY> ajme kaj su smiješni ovi radioamateri :) ... poštar mi je upravo donio diplomu za sudjelovanje u natjecanju "Koprivničke jeseni 2006." :))
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: sad si diplomirani radio amater :)
<SilverSpace> diplominirani*
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> hehe, da... sa 7 godina kašnjenja ;)
<SilverSpace> kaj si do sad bio u ilegali :)
<Vlado9A3CY> to je poštar izgleda pješice nosil iz Koprivnice... a kak mi se čini, stal je na svakoj stanici :))
<dodobas> Mmike: pa eto... jedini je problem sto ... oni pojma imaju o tome sto je server
<dodobas> tako da 10000 servera.. jer kao da imas 10000 jabuka :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa tam bi htio otici :) u biti nagovaram zenu da autom odemo... ima stijena za penjanje kolko oces :)
<ivoks> AKCIJA! HP multfunkcijski pisač Officejet Pro 8600 Plus WiFi e-AiO + luftić 
<ivoks> da, dobro ste procitali, luftic
<obruT> ivoks: koliko para ?!? printer imam, ali bi mi luftic dobro dosao
<ivoks> http://protis.hr/products/details/hp-multfunkcijski-pisac-officejet-pro-8600-plus-wifi-eaio--luftic/58972
<SilverSpace> obruT: :) ja ti spanjolce ne volim 
<obruT> ja volim spanjolke :)
<obruT> spanjolce ignoriram :)
<Mmike> Proizvod nije dobavljiv. Potražite neke druge modele koji su zamijenili HP multfunkcijski pisač Officejet Pro 8600 Plus WiFi e-AiO + luftić
<Mmike> bogme, bila pomama
<SilverSpace> jel tko cita 21stoljece jel cemu
<Mmike> pojma
<BotaniCar> Bok, deca :) Napokon prilika da vam iscestitam Bozice, Nova leta, Hanuke i kaj vec ne :) 
<SilverSpace> oj BotaniCar 
<SilverSpace> eeee
<SilverSpace> i tebi sinko 
<BotaniCar> falafala :) Si se dobro zabavil u ova 2 tjedna ? Si se zdebljal kaj ?:D
<SilverSpace> bas i nisam zderao 
<SilverSpace> ni pio 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam bio optuzen da imam mononukleozu pa nisam smio, koji je tvoj izgovor ? :D
<ivoks> kupio dva cisco AP-a
<ivoks> jedan ok
<ivoks> drugom ne radi tipka za paljenje
<ivoks> i ne pali se lampica kada se konacno upali
<ivoks> jebemti kinu
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ostario pa nemam vise potrebe za zderanjem i cuganjem
<BotaniCar> ivoks: i tebi sretni svi blagdani unatrag jedno 3 tjedna, da JE-BO Kinu :) 
<ivoks> da, sve najbolje svima
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mici mici mici cuf cuf flok flok :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, sve najbolje :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: :*
<BotaniCar> Kak mi thunderbird zna ici na Q s svojim stekanjem ... 
<Mmike> 25 minuta razgovora s icom :) o androidu, mobitelima i Last Resort seriji :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.serijala.com/izdvojeno/deset-najboljih-serija-2012-godine/
<ivoks> na sta lice nase ceste
<ivoks> Policija je očevidom utvrdila da se 23-godišnji vozač Renaulta Megane, karlovačkih registracijskih oznaka kretao Avenijom Većesava Holjevca u smjeru juga. Dolaskom do raskrižja s autocestom A3 i Ulicom Buzinski Krči ušao je u raskrižje te prilikom skretanja ulijevo naletio na Seat Leon iz suprotnog smjera, kojim je upravljao 23-godišnjak u alkoholiziranom stanju (1,05 promila).
<ivoks> oba pijana
<ivoks> U prometnoj su nesreći smrtno stradale tri putnice renault meganea u dobi od 22,24 i 31 godinu, dok je teško ozlijeđenoj putnici Seata Leon liječnička pomoć pružena u KB Sestara milosrdnica. 
<Mmike> ne veli tko je kriv
<Mmike> osim sto su oba pijana
<Mmike> debili
<Mmike> ak si pijan vec, koji kufer jurcas, polako, penzija, mir, tisina
<SilverSpace> nisu oba pijana
<SilverSpace> tj. cura nije pijana
<SilverSpace> hm kaj sad su vozaci vozili ? 
<SilverSpace> jutros je pisalo da je drugi auto vozila cura 
<Mmike> frenda noc prije nove pogodio lik, naletio na njega, i jos 3 auta
<Mmike> pijan, solidno
<jelly-home> steta sto takve nije legalno premlatit
<Mmike> od zene bratic, na novu godinu oko 3 ujutro, po onoj maglustini, lik prosao kroz crveno i okrznuo mu auto
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> KAJ RADIS?! :)
<Mmike> KDE nije dobar k'o gnome2 :/
<obruT> mi smo se vracali s novogodisnjeg partija oko 3 ujutro po slavonskoj... dva frajera, nacugana, jedva gledaju, auto vijuga iz jedne u drugu traku... srecom pa je sporo vozio
<SilverSpace> hebote kaj ti malo treba da stradas http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/nedostajat-ces-nam-fric-bez-tebe-nikad-vise-nece-biti-isto
<ivoks> samo alkohol
<obruT> glupo je to sto nije radio sad nist posebno, nije skako sa zgrade il se pentrao negdje..
<obruT> glupo - glup nacin za umrijet
<SilverSpace> ovo je peh http://danas.net.hr/svijet/umro-kao-beskucnik-nije-znao-da-je-naslijedio-19-milijuna-dolara
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<jelly-home> siesta
<obruT> spat ? :P provokator
<jelly-home> oces rec da kod vas nema power nap
<Mmike> obruT, je, glupo. a kad uz to ubijes jos nekog?
<obruT> Mmike: pricam o ovom konkrentom dogadjaju s Fritzom, ne generalno...
<Mmike> auh
<Mmike> sad sam procitao
<BotaniCar> Shef mi ne da da jedan server nazovem 'Megatron' , a drugi 'Cvarak' :) On bi da se jedan zove A14 a drugi A25 ... istovremeno me pita kak da zna koji je koji na kumulativnim izvjestajima gdje su navedeni svi serveri .. 
<obruT> :)
<dodobas> very nice ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEN4XNth61o
<datase> dodobas: Title: Clay Shirky: How the Internet will (one day) transform government, Views: 60074, Rating: 98.683986%
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nije ti dobar naming scheme
<Mmike> mos imat recimo: kulen, spek, kobasa, pecenica, cvarak, mast, tlacenica, hladetina
<dodobas> i svinja :)
<dodobas> ali ne patka :)
<dodobas> jer od patke nemos napravit kulen :)
<Mmike> nene, svinja isto ne
<jelly-home> papak
<dodobas> ili macka...
<dodobas> to je vec borderline tabu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ali je, produkcija po transformerima, test po mesini ! 
<jelly-home> eh, ko bi to htio jest
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: ti ono bjeshe vegan ? 
<BotaniCar> Znao sam da i ti moras imati neki feler
<jelly-home> ma jok, jedem svasta osim sisavaca
<BotaniCar> Kak to da si bas njima odlucio reci ne ? 
<dodobas> dakle losos moze, ali delfin ne... BotaniCar jesi skuzio
<jelly-home> biti vegan je komplicirano
<Mmike> dodobas, LOL :)
<Mmike> jelly, znaci, picek, purica i to, sve hoda?
<BotaniCar> dodobas: noted ! 
<jelly-home> Mmike: a ni to ne
<jelly-home> ni hobotnice... one mi izgledaju previse pametno za jest
<Mmike> meni hobotnica sam nije posebno fina
<Mmike> a skupa je k'o da jedes neznam sto
<Mmike> ista stvar s ribom
<Mmike> al' da bih mogao malo smanjit mesinu, mogao bih. Cim prodju praznici :)
<dodobas> Mmike: koji... uskrs ? ili oni jos kasnije :)
<obruT> uff, ja da smijem, ja bi roko ribu 5x tjedno...
<obruT> riba zakon :)
<Mmike> nelosa, nelosa
<jelly-home> eh, zasitis se
<Mmike> al' pre skupa
<Mmike> kila bifteka jeftinija od kile ribe prve klase
<jelly-home> srdele nisu skupe
<Mmike> a jos neznas dal' je iz uzgoja ili nije
<Mmike> srdela nije riba prve klase :)
<obruT> zato stap u ruke i vatat ribu :) iako, mozes i s dinamitom, brze je :)
<jelly-home> e jebiga ne jedes ni biftek 5 dana u tjednu
<Mmike> ako smo do srdela dosli, onda radije skusu
<Mmike> i ne volim bas rijecnu ribu
<Mmike> ne jedem :)
<Mmike> to bi bilo previs e:)
<obruT> nema bolje od potocne pastrve
<Mmike> al' idem u subotu u Graz, na kebap!
<Mmike> obruT, to je jedna od rijetkih rijecnih koje mogu, al' mora bit dobro pecena, inace mi je gnjecava i nije fina :)
<obruT> eee, nema posjeta Grazu bez kebaba... bili sad i kolega s posla i sestra, i nisu isli na kebab !
<jelly-home> rijecnu ni ja ne volim bas, al file soma mogu provarit
<obruT> som mi je malo premuljav :)
<obruT> te muljave treba znat dobro pripremit...
<jelly-home> eyup
<Mmike> obruT, spank them, kak mogu u graz otic i kebap ne jest!
<obruT> pa da ! i ja sam se zacudio!
<obruT> cak i ja nemesojedvecdugo tamo roknem doticni kad odem :)
<dodobas> Å¡tuka FTW
<Mmike> :):)
<obruT> Å¡tuku sam jeo valjda samo jednom :)
<obruT> moji su se uglavnom orjentirali na ribu iz Slunjcice, ovu iz Korane ne bas ;)
<obruT> dakle, pastrvu :)
<obruT> damn, sad mi se mota po glavi "blues mutne vode" :)
<obruT> ... svi znaju svrhu... stuka na vrhu...
<Mmike> tu su da kvare i naprave lom!
<Mmike> :) "grgec je glupan, ali je krupan, pa malene ribice guta u slast" <- taj mi najdrazi :0
<obruT> :)
<Mmike> ja: crkava vam server, prebacili bi sve na noviji veci jaci
<Mmike> oni: moze
<Mmike> ja: ok
<Mmike> krenem reinstalirat i sve to (dotle radi drugi server, HA setup i to)
<Mmike> oni: AAAAAAAAA, NE MOZEMO SE SPOJITI AAAAAAAAAAA PROVAILI SU NAM AAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> 40 minuta mi je trebalo da im objasnim :/
<Mmike> s kojim programom dobijem info o videju u linuxu?
<Mmike> ffmpeg -i mi ne pokaze sve
<obruT> mplayer pokaze dosta toga :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> fakat :)
<obruT> ima neki switch da ipljune samo informacije bez playanja...
<obruT> ne sjecam se nazalost koji
<Mmike> Stream #0.0: Video: h264 (High), yuv420p, 1280x544 [PAR 1:1 DAR 40:17], 23.98 fps, 23.98 tbr, 1k tbn, 47.95 tbc (default)
<Mmike> ja sam samo slijep
<Mmike> ffmpeg sve pokaze
<BotaniCar> Koja je razlika izmedju /bin/mail i /bin/mailx ? 
<Mmike> rekao bih u x
<Mmike> [fly] [~] > file /bin/mail
<Mmike> /bin/mail: ERROR: cannot open `/bin/mail' (No such file or directory)                                             
<Mmike> [fly] [~] > file /bin/mailx                                                                                       
<Mmike> /bin/mailx: ERROR: cannot open `/bin/mailx' (No such file or directory)                                           
<Mmike> [fly] [~] >                                                                                      
<Mmike> nemam ja toga :)
<BotaniCar> I ja, a funkcionalno ? ( ja imam oboje, na CentOSu 
<Mmike> mario@buntor:~$ file /usr/bin/mail
<Mmike> /usr/bin/mail: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/mail'                                                                  
<Mmike> mario@buntor:~$ file /usr/bin/mailx                                                                                       
<Mmike> /usr/bin/mailx: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/mailx'                                                                
<Mmike> mario@buntor:~$                                                                                                           
<Mmike>                                                                                                     
<Mmike> pa vidi sto je tamo
<BotaniCar> ti bas ne zelis da se divanimo, nego da si sam nadjem odgovor, a da tu bude muk kao na linux.hr ? :)
<BotaniCar> u biti, kretenizam je .. mailx je symlink na mail .. 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> eto :)
<BotaniCar> bar smo se malo pospominali :) 
<BotaniCar> nego, imate preporuku za neki SMS gateway ?
<BotaniCar> ili da pristekam bilo kakav mobitel i trosim 'gsm-utils' ?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ako ti treba software, kanel je standard
<Mmike> ako ti treba usluga cijela, uzmi infobip
<Mmike> kaj hoces postic? :)
<BotaniCar> hocu obavijesti od nagiosa dobijati na SMS
<BotaniCar> trenutno nemam ni softver ni hardver, samo nagios i zelju 
<Mmike> posalji mail?
<Mmike> na onaj neki 38591123456293845@vip.hr
<BotaniCar> a kad mail server zvekne ? 
<Mmike> ako radi jos
<Mmike> ako ne radi imas 1001 free mail2sms servis
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> isto pitanje - a kad ti sms gateway/mobitel zvekne?
<BotaniCar> ovo mi treba za redunanciju
<BotaniCar> i, kako cemo to vjerojatno nesto sitno naplatiti, htio bih 'svoj' softver i hardver, ne 3rd party gotovu uslugu
<BotaniCar> usput, ako mi SMS gateway zvekne , onda mi je i Nagios host u offu , a mobiteli ne rikavaju samtak, ako se ne varam (uvjeravam te da ne bi pristekao neki pametni telefon nego najstariju nokiu koju bi mogao kupiti) :) 
<BotaniCar> i, tko prodaje gateway appliance u nas ? 
<Mmike> ne vidim kak je to manje ili vise poudano od mail2sms
<BotaniCar> ne velim da je, nego da je redunancija
<Mmike> pa, najjeftinije ti je otic u infobip
<Mmike> i narucit od njih to
<Mmike> i onda SMS saljes tako da curlom napadnes tamo neki njihov URL
<BotaniCar> na koncu, ja ne moram biti pri mailu, ali cu vjerojatno imati telefon kod sebe (van radnog vremena)
<Mmike> ili, ako ti se bas da, slozi si kannel
<Mmike> al' to ti je nepotrebna komplikacija
<Mmike> ili, nokiju, serijskim portom, i salji SMSove preko nje
<jelly-home> kannel je super, kad radi
<BotaniCar> zvucis kao da je postotak 'ne radi' vremena veci nego 'radi' ? 
<jelly-home> recimo da je 99% ili 99.9% premalo za monitoring sustav
<jelly-home> valjda ce ova fiskalizacija spustiti cijene gsm modula
<Mmike> jelly, pa, mi nismo imali problema s kannelom
<BotaniCar> Znas da mi je to proslo kroz mozgich :) 
<Mmike> radilo fakat ok
<Mmike> doduse, na kraju se samo za tele2 koristio, jer su i vipnet i tmobile presli na parlay2
<jelly-home> huh?
<jelly-home> sto je parlay2, neki API za sms gateway?
<Mmike> da, neka nadogradnja nad HTTPom, ajmo rec
<jelly-home> nama ovo treba raditi i u slucaju da nema interneta
<jelly-home> stoga -- gsm modul, velika vanjska antena
<ivoks> jao koji biseri
<ivoks> uplatili 2.1. :)
<ivoks> mislim, ne zalim se... al mogli su i ranije :)
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Petsamo.png
<ivoks> zeleno, 'oker' i rozo oznacavaju tri razlicite vremenske zone
<ivoks> na 60ak kilometara
<ivoks> So, moving in a (north–)easterly direction, you will be moving from UTC+4 to UTC+2 to UTC+1.
<ivoks> crveno pripada rusima, a zeleno norvezanima
<ivoks> a mozda sam i pobrkao :)
<ivoks> "Moj način života je da niti razbacujem novce niti sam toliko bogat da si to mogu priuštiti, ali si pojedina putovanja itekako priuštim i platim ih sam. Ne plati mi ih nitko za razliku od onih portala koji to objavljuju, a ne plaćaju obveze prema državi. U tome se mi razlikujemo", kazao je ministar Slavko Linić.
<ivoks> touche :)
<ipozgaj> a u cemu je cijela frka s time?
<ivoks> covjek otisao na godisnji
<ivoks> i onda su ga prozivali jer je otisao u dubai
<jelly-home> stoka sitnog zuba
<ipozgaj> prozivaju ga samo zato jer je isao u Dubai ili zato sto je za to koristio drzavni novac? :D
<ivoks> zato jer je isao
<ivoks> kao, ne daje dobar primjer
<ivoks> i slozio bi se, ne daje dobar primjer
<ivoks> al ne zato sto trosi, vec zato sto ne trosi kod kuce :)
<jelly-home> mozda kuci ne bi dobio to sto je dobio tamo
<jelly-home> kak se na hrvatskom veli POS terminal
<jelly-home> dakle onaj vrag di se provuce/upikne kartica i pise PIN
<ipozgaj> isto POS terminal :)
<jelly-home> eh
<jelly-home> veli stari da se prije ciganu sviracu lijepila hiljadarka na celo, a kako se sada prelazi na bezgotovinsko placanje bila je karikatura negdje sa [insert term here] instaliranim na glavu
<jelly-home> hah, UUID za fiskalizaciju je u standardnom UUID formatu?
<ivoks> mislim da da
<ivoks> planiram se primiti toga za cca mjesec dana
<ivoks> ono sto sam procitao u specifikaciji, sve je standardno
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> palacinke zapecene sa sirom 
<ivoks> kaj, jos 15ak minuta
<ivoks> pa ajde, pricekati cu
<ivoks> nis... neki krug koji se vrti :)
<ivoks> i... eto ga
<ivoks> ubuntu phone
<ivoks> "Ubuntu Phone OS announceed, devices to ship in early 2014"
<ivoks> Although Canonical’s ‘primary market will be selling Ubuntu Phones via retail, users will be able to download and install the phone OS on certain device handsets.
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoXpLUr5WB4
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ubuntu for phones - Trailer, Views: 179, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<ivoks> ovdje je dobro opisan cijeli interface
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ubuntu for phones - Industry proposition, Views: 303, Rating: 98.50468%
<jelly-home> ivoks: zasto se koristi ubuntu brand za takve uredjaje?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bas me zanima :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: uredjaj?
<ivoks> nema uredjaja, rijec je o OS-u
<jelly-home> kak nema kad "will be selling Ubuntu Phones via retail"
<ivoks> to je novinar napisao
<jelly-home> no nije bitno, pitam zasto je Canonical odabrao koristiti Ubuntu brand za taj mobile segment?
<ivoks> ne znam koji su razlozi, ali ne vidim zasto je to problem
<ivoks> cijela ideja je sinergija
<ivoks> jedan os za sve uredjaje
<jelly-home> /o\
<jelly-home> ok, hvala, to dovoljno govori
<SilverSpace> ubuntu tv
<dodobas> one to bind them, one to rule them ...
<ivoks> canonical na ubuntu gleda kao platformu
<jelly-home> malo me smeta sto se pod isti brand trpa closed i open source
<ivoks> sto je closed?
<jelly-home> sto nije?
<jelly-home> Ubuntu One
<ivoks> ubuntu one je open source?
<jelly-home> i serverski dio? 
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> sve je napravljeno s open source dijelovima
<jelly-home> to nije isto
<ivoks> nego?
<ivoks> jel tvoj mail server baziran na postfixu?
<jelly-home> je
<ivoks> onda mi daj konfiguraciju :)
<jelly-home> heh
<ivoks> pa samo o tome se i radi
<jelly-home> konfiguracija i glue nisu open source
<jelly-home> a glue daje hrpu dodatne funkcionalnosti
<ivoks> konfiguracija ni ne moze biti open source
<ivoks> ovdje nema nikakvog gluea
<ivoks> s takvom definicijom open sourca, nista i nitko ne koristi open source
<ivoks> jer svi prilagode konfiguraciju sebi
<dodobas> sad ce investicijski tsunami :)
<dodobas> pas mtr
<jelly-home> ivoks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/375272
<jelly-home> "wontfix"
<SilverSpace> dodobas: aha ne gledaj dnevnik
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ugasio....
<ivoks> jelly-home: samo jedan dio je closed source
<ivoks> jelly-home: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/375272/comments/40
<jelly-home> primijeti razliku izmedju <ivoks> sto je closed? i <ivoks> jelly-home: samo jedan dio je closed source, i tri godine od kad je taj komentar napisan i manjak promjena po tom pitanju
<jelly-home> </troll>
<ivoks> ok, mislio sam da je sve open source
<ivoks> jedan dio nije
<ivoks> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<jelly-home> yep, to je projekt sa koji je gore navedeni bug wontfix
<ivoks> pa jesi procitao zasto je wont fix?
<jelly-home> pa, nije bitno, to je samo primjer da se pod Ubuntu brand trpa i open i closed source
<ivoks> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers
<ivoks> wont fix je jer autor misli kako se bug tracker ne bi trebao koristiti za netehnicka pitanja
<ivoks> mi se mozemo tu natezati koliko hocemo, oboje se slazemo da se ubuntu brend ne bi trebao stavljati na closed source projekte
<ivoks> ali reci da je to pravilo na temelju samo jednog dijela jednog servisa...
<jelly-home> mda, srecom launchpad nije pod istim brandom
<ivoks> pa i launchpad je vecim dijelom open source
<jelly-home> a code-over-the-wall izdanje istog je efektivno neupotrebljivo, koliko pise par ljudi koji su probali sloziti lokalnu instancu
<ivoks> u biti, cijeli je open source
<ivoks> AGPL
<jelly-home> mislim, ok, stanje na trzistu cloud servisa je takvo da bez navlakuse i lock-ina tesko zaradis dovoljno za doci na nulu, ali onda se slozi posebni brand i vuce stvari koje su "vecinom" open source pod drugim brandom
<jelly-home> ili se veli mi smo ovdje samo zbog para, a slucajno imamo i ovu distru za reklamu
<ivoks> a koja druga distribucija ti daje 5GB besplatnog prostora negdje?
<jelly-home> ne znam, nemam naviku drzati ista u cloudu na besplatnom prostoru da ne bi bilo pa-pa
<jelly-home> kad bi mi trebao online backup/share, koristio bi nesto sto se placa, npr. tarsnap ili crashplan
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: pa svi se placaju 
<obruT> SilverSpace !
<obruT> hej, jel tko ziv ?
<Vlado9A3CY> reci obruT 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-03
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/384206_524021630952186_816217884_n.jpg
<weshmashian> \0
<weshmashian> sretna nova i sve to po spisku
<Mmike> Woot Woot Woot
<Mmike> BotaniCar, https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/15906_464015040303128_504441519_n.jpg
<weshmashian> odletim na teren dalje :)
<dodobas> yello
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> Mmike: thumbs up :) 
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: o kojoj ste seriji ti i Silver pricali neki dan ? Last resort ?
<MmikeDOMA> Last Resort, jest
<obruT> jel valja cemu ?
<MmikeDOMA> valja
<MmikeDOMA> jedino ce bit samo 13 epizoda
<obruT> to je sasma ok
<obruT> mrzim sapunice
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> jednu sezonu su mogli napravit
<Mmike> ovak ce prekinut ui pola
<obruT> cek, nema nikakav zavrsetak  na 13-toj ?
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> 10 ih je tek izaslo
<obruT> meni je super kad naprave jednu, max dvije sezone i to je to, ali da ima neki zavrsetak price, ne da prekinu jer eto, ne isplati im se :P
<obruT> rijetko koja serija koja ima vise sezona ostane kvalitetna...
<obruT> the wire je recimo izuzetak :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jesi gledao californication?
<Mmike> ako nisi, jako preporucam
<Mmike> 12 epizoda od 20ak minuta
<Mmike> zavrsi sezona, zaokruzena, milina
<Mmike> doduse, ima i3ca i 4ta
<Mmike> al' to nisam gledao opce, ne zanima me
<vileni> 20? sta nisu po 40
<Mmike> vileni, jok, kratke su
<Mmike> bar u prvoj sezoni
<vileni> neznam, sad ce poceti nova sezona
<vileni> ali stalno mislim da su duze
<Mmike> onda, prison break. Prva sezona, ueber izvrsna. (Ekipa bjezi iz zatvora). Druga sezona jako jako dobra (ekipa je vani, i trudi se da ih ne uhvate). Ostale sezone, majko isusova.
<Mmike> recimo, ima 'revolution' koji je toliko losiji od Last Resort
<Mmike> al' to ce ic sezonu, dve, jer to ipak radi jj abrams
<Mmike> nego, recite vi meni
<Mmike> dal' ce dolar rast ili padat slijedecih dana?
<ivoks> rast u odnosu na kunu
<Mmike> to sam si i ja mislio
<Mmike> pogotovo sad kad su ovi 'prekoracili' 'fiiskalni fakin klif'
<Mmike> al' ide dolje stalno
<Mmike> bleh :/
<Mmike> eto, bug javlja da ima ubuntu na smartphoneima
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: prison break meni sranje to ne mogu prozvakati
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, treca sezona. sranje tesko. mislim, i cetvrta je sranje, al' puno puno manje od trece, pa smo svi gledali :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam prvih tri ili cetri i odustao 
<SilverSpace> prelose mi je bilo 
<SilverSpace> ne znam jednostavno ne volim takve serije
<SilverSpace> likovi nemaju karizmu 
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> cek]
<Mmike> gledao si prve tri epizode prison breaka (prve sezone) i odustao?
<Mmike> kakva greska
<Mmike> pogledaj dalje, vjeruj
<Mmike> serija je izvrsna
<Mmike> jedno, druga sezona zavrsi sa cliffhangerom
<Mmike> i onda dodje treca sezona
<Mmike> koja je smece samo takvo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da samo tri epizode i odustao
<SilverSpace> lose mi je
<Mmike> da, pogledaj jos 3 
<Mmike> vjeruj, super je serija
<Mmike> ja sam uhvatio na telki 2 epizode za redom i bilo mi pre napeto
<Mmike> tipa 9ta i 10ta
<SilverSpace> pogledao tu i tamo koju iz ostalih sezona i ne mogu to gledati 
<Mmike> sad se sjecam da sam isto, kad sam skinuo, pogledao prve dve, i rekao 'kaj je ovo'
<Mmike> i onda se prisilio jos 2-3 pogledati, i prejebeno postalo
<Mmike> fakat, probaj, jako preporucam
<SilverSpace> eto meni vise pasu SF kao falling skies
<SilverSpace> i bas mi je drago kaj ce nastaviti sherlock holmes seriju 
<Mmike> meni pase dobra serija
<Mmike> los SF je los SF :)
<Mmike> oho, 2 sezone vec
<Mmike> to je kao horror lagani?
<vileni> horror je predvidljivost te serije :)
<Mmike> vileni, tak lose?
<vileni> Mmike: ma nije, da se gledati :)
<Mmike> kaj jambras onda? :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> umret ce mi net
<Mmike> amis me pristojno nazvao i rekao da 'HAVOC HAVOC HAVOC'
<obruT> zalosno je sto nema normalnih SF serija, sve sto sam probao gledati mi je islo na zivce
<obruT> jedino mi je Firefly legao od stvari pogledanih u zadnje vrijeme :)
<vileni> sva sreca pa rijetko kad i imamo vremena gledati :)
<obruT> V bi mogla biti dobra obzirom na pricu, no zivcira me, Warehouse 13 isto, Fringe mi totalno ide na onu stvar...
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> probao sam i s nekim fantasy serijama, ista prica :P
<obruT> sva sreca pa brzo zaboravljam filmove/serije pa ovo sto valja mogu vrtit u krug :)
<vileni> da, zato mi BSG sad opet
<obruT> BSG kao battlestar galactica ili Bnesto Star Gate ? :)
<vileni> galactica
<obruT> galacticu sam obozavao kao klinac :)
<vileni> a stargate je isto ok kad nema nista drugo :)
<obruT> ja sam probao to nesto malo gledat, ali ne ide :)
<vileni> samo sto nakon 10 sezona sg-1 i 5 atlantisa stvarno nemas vise ideje sto smisliti, stalno recikliraju nesto
<BotaniCar|2> galactica <3 , kao klinac sam brijao da svemirski brodovi ispaljuju neonke :) 
<obruT> upravo je u tome problem, zato volim serije s pocetkom i krajem u sezonu-dvije
<BotaniCar|2> Sto mi se i danas dopada kao ideja
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: fakat, ajmo napravit neonski top :)
<vileni> ma dvije sezone malo, 3-4-5 taman :)
<vileni> preko toga tesko da ce biti originalnog materijala
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: TO !!
<obruT> miniserije su zakon, par epizoda od po sat i pol i djenja :)
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: moramo nekak smislit da neonke ostanu svijetlit nakon ispaljivanja :)
<BotaniCar|2> Recite kaj hocete , ja sam skinuo 5 sezona Dr.Who i brijem da ne bu dosadan :)
<vileni> doctor je dobar
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: ako slozimo da ispali neonku a ne polomi ju, slozit cemo i mini napajanja :) 
<obruT> njega smo isto volili ko klinci :)
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: u biti, dovoljno je da pobudjenji plin svijetli tih par sekundi dok neonka ne padne na zemlju :)
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: kak mislis padne na zemlju , valjda dok ne rasturi metu ! It's a neon gun, FFS ! :) 
<obruT> pa cuj, obzirom da cemo mi sloziti doticni "gun", proracunavam domet od metra-dva :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nikakav bed, prisunjat cemo se cyloncima blizu :) No escape from neon gun :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike, oces biti sajlonac ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> huh, di je mike ? :D
 * obruT zna gdje Mmike zivi :) doci cemo mu pred zgradu i rasturiti ju :)
<BotaniCar|2> znam i ja, mozemo ga opkoliti ! :) 
 * obruT vec razmislja o mehanizmu.... bio bi automatski uglavnom... mozemo ispaljivat pomocu sistema kao na samostrijelu (najjednostavniji), mozemo ubrzati magnetskim poljem (trebace vrlo dugacka cijev topa), mozemo neki sistem na plin (za ovo se bojim da ce udarom potrgati neonku) :)
<SilverSpace> SG nikada nisam volio 
<SilverSpace> kako se ona Star Trek dio zvao 9 nesto zvalo
<SilverSpace> sad se ne mogu sjetiti 
<BotaniCar|2> ovo s magnetskim poljem je ma-e-stralno !!
<SilverSpace> Deep Space Nine
<BotaniCar|2> kaj gledate prvo kad vam sustav veli '/is almost full' ? /tmp mi je prazan, df zaista kaze da mi je /pun 97%, jedino kaj vidim da je zaista napunjeno je jedan NFS share koji mi je mountan u /ime-sharea
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TREQGl54BU8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: The Best Scene from DS9, Views: 100197, Rating: 99.519806%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: prvo gledam u pod i masem glavom :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: to sam prvo probao i nije mi pomoglo :) 
<BotaniCar|2> onda sam probao "du -h --max-depth=1 /" , ali ne vidim nista neuobicajeno ... sad ne znam kaj bi dalje , se taj NFS share broji pod "/" ?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: fali ti -x i imas viska --max-depth=1 u opcijama za du
<jelly-home> sort ovih dana navodno moze sortirati -h output tako da ta opcija nije problem
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam siguran da sam shvatio, komanda koju sam napisao mi izlista velicinu direktorija za jedan red dubine, sto -x da van ? 
<BotaniCar> ok, man-ao sam, thx
<ivoks> kak su windowsi sranje od osa
<ivoks> pa jebte
<BotaniCar> Fakat znam biti kreten. 'rm /var/log/messages-201212*' je rijesilo stvar .. ne znam zake to nisam prvo pogledal .. 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: dje me nadje, kaj ne znas napraviti ? :D
<ivoks> smece od ftp klijenta ne zna uci u passive mode
<ivoks> ni ftp u konzoli ni explorer
<ivoks> usrani firefox i chrome mogu, ali ne mogu uploadat
<ivoks> klijentski ftp cak napravi file
<ivoks> ali velicine 0
<ivoks> pa jebote sustav
<BotaniCar> Istina, sve sto si napisao, ne koristim FTP ako ne moram, ali ako moram, koristim 3rd party softver
<obruT> SilverSpace: sorry na mojoj ne pameti, koliko te na kraju izasao rpi ? ovo sto si zadnje narucivao ?
<BotaniCar> vezano uz ovo kaj ne gledam prije nego pitam, 'cat /dev/null > /var/log/pgsql' isto zna pomoci :)
 * obruT je FTP odbacio davnih dana... nc zadovoljava sve potrebe :)
<obruT> i radi on-demand :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: 369kn sa dostavom doma
<SilverSpace> nc?
<obruT> nc aka netcat :)
<ivoks> odrzavam linux servere
<ivoks> a najvise vremena na poslu izgubim jabajuci se s usranim windowsima
<BotaniCar> obruT: necom uploadas fajle ? Brtalac si ! :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to je zato kaj ne znas delat s dozama, pa ti jedu vrijeme :) 
<obruT> SilverSpace: ok, toliko ce mene isto doci... s tim da sam ja rekao da ne zelim da mi dostavljaju doma nego cu se prosetati do njih... ne vjerujem nasim postarima ;)
<BotaniCar> Ne zato kaj su doze loshe, a-a
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<Mmike> ivoks, skini si posten ftp client za windowse :)
<ivoks> u tom je problem
<ivoks> iz tog windowsa ne mogu na net
<Mmike> i, zakaj se bakcas s windowsima kad je ocito da ih ne kuzis :)
<ivoks> sve sto imam je explorer
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> a USB stick? mobitel? prebaci tako
<ivoks> i on se ne moze spojiti na lokalni ftp server
<ivoks> fakat.. usb stick
<ivoks> kak sam mutav
<Mmike> naravno da se ne moze spojiti kad je explorer jedno veliko govno
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovo je fakat bedasto kaj ivoksa muci, jebate, FTP je stariji cak i od tebe, a na windowsima ne dela 100% :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi morao odmah platiti ? meni na mail stiglo da ne moram tek kad stigne u zg ce me obavjestiti da platim 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to je zato sto su windowsi los OS
<Mmike> dijelom
<BotaniCar> usput, ivoks, jel ti dela FTP kroz command line ? Nekad mi stvari delaju tak, koje ne delaju kroz GUI
<obruT> SilverSpace: placam po ponudi, dakle prije nego sto dobim... no 2-3 dana se ceka
<Mmike> al' onaj tko ih intenzivno koristi zna da su los os pa ima svu silu (bateriju, rekao bih) softvera kojim ih koliko-toliko napravi upotrebljivima
<Mmike> a onaj tko ne zna ocekuje da explorer - radi
<Mmike> jer, na linuxu stvari obicno - rade :)
 * BotaniCar has DirectX enabled OS , your argument is invalid
<ivoks> veli windows da hoce formatirati usb stick
<ivoks> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<SilverSpace> obruT: kod kog si narucio 
<BotaniCar> ashahahaha, nekakvi vojni windowsi :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: altpro
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozda cak i diviziju softvera ! :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj se ti petljas s time, kad je ocito da ne kuzis? :)
 * Mmike se ne dotikavlje windowsa vise uopce 
<ivoks> poanta je da jos jednu funkciju maknem s windowsa
<SilverSpace> obruT: aha ja kod primotronic
<BotaniCar> To, Mmike ! Jos samo da prestanes flejmat ono kaj ne trosis :) 
<ivoks> nesto sto se do sad radilo na njima, da se vise ne radi
<ivoks> al evo, snasao sam se...
<Mmike> BotaniCar, it's a known fact
<BotaniCar> Mmike: what is ? :D
<Mmike> da su windowsi smece
<Mmike> i da trebas 1001 programcic naokolo da ti budu upotrebljivi
<Mmike> velim, pravi windows dasa to zna i ima 'borbeni komplet' sa sobom
<Mmike> nepavi windows dasa kuka kak su windowsi jadni 
<Mmike> sto je - known fact :)
<Mmike> linux, s druge strane, sam po sebi je borbeni komplet :)
<BotaniCar> ah, pa to je isti kuki kao i linux :) na linuxu dobis predinstaliran toolset stvari koje, zaista, rade, a na windowsima dobis OS , nekaj polualata za one koji neznaju na internet, i toolset za dld :) isti ka
<Mmike> da, potrganih polualata
<Mmike> da, isti kuki k'o linux :)
<Mmike> imas pravo :)
<BotaniCar> a gle, zamisli moju sheficu u scenariju u kojem windows explorer nije i FTP klijent, ona sama nikad ne bi uspjela postaviti drugi,a nema problema s active/passive modovima. Ja se slazem da na linuxu dobijes alate koji rade-jednu-stvar-i-rade-dobro , a slicnu filozofiju slijede i MSovci, s tim da oni u jedan interfejs (jadno) uglazbe 5 alata. I onda to informatickom ekspertu kao ti izgleda jadno i 
<Vlado9A3CY> zganci s mlijekom su mi trenutno najbolji OS :)
<BotaniCar> smijesno, a Katicama bude super jer njima radi(tm)
<BotaniCar> Vlado9A3CY: ,odi proch, bio sam lazno optuzen da sam mononukleozan i u vrijeme dok su svi globali bozicnu trpezu, ja sam sjedio i hasao zgance s mlijekom :(
<Mmike> BotaniCar, i, kaj, nisi imao?
<Vlado9A3CY> BotaniCar, ne kukaj nego budi sretan sto si bio lazno optuzen :) ... a trpezu mozes nadoknaditi iduci Bozic :D
<obruT> BotaniCar: zajebi sve i odi na cevape :)
<BotaniCar> hmm, dva dobra savjeta za redom :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam .. postoji viroza koja ima 3/4 simptoma mononuklearke, napravi ti upalu misica pa na nalazima izgledas kao da si nuklearan .. jedino kaj me brine je sto su mi jetrene probe malo van normale .. morati cu pojacati konzumaciju jetrene pastete
<Mmike> bih
<BotaniCar> Vlado9A3CY: ma, ta 'oza mi visi kao mac nad glavom, onaj tko ju je imao je trejni nosioc, a meni je imala i zena i par frendova, plus kaj imam par frendica koje rade u Zaraznoj, pitanje je vremena kad cu ju fakat dobiti 
<Mmike> jetrene probe
<Mmike> meni je to u banani skroz
<Mmike> veli mi doktorica da prestanem zivjet i da ce onda bit ok :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj se to tebi ne vuce jos iz vremena problema s zuchi ?
<Mmike> ne, neg
<Mmike> alkohol + masna hrana
<BotaniCar> stari moj, ja ne pijem gotovo nimalo, a od masnog kaj jedem je majoneza. Od kad mi je mali poceo jesti kuhano, fakat pazimo da hrana bude zdrava .. meni je to nekaj drugo, nije valjda da tegla majoneze dvotjedno tak sjebe jetru
<Vlado9A3CY> an apple a day moves doctor away ... ne znam, ja konzumiram sve zivo (osim alkohola), pogotovo voce i povrce, luk... i krecem se puno, nemam poteskoca unatoc svojih 52g mladosti :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ovo sada je slucajnost da sam tu jer sam trenutno na godisnjem, do ponedjeljka... a onda opet pokret, punom parom :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> mislim da ti je suseni spek (slanina) od pokojne svinje zdraviji od majoneze 100 puta
<Vlado9A3CY> luk... i svjezi kravlji sir... odmah ce ti i linux raditi puno bolje :D
<Vlado9A3CY> i cesnjak, naravno :)
<BotaniCar> joj da, hasnem i speka ! al fakat ne puno  :) A luk i sir su mi redovni (jabuke malo manje) :)
<Mmike> onaj megacli
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ja moram prestat pit
<Mmike> ovo drugo sve jos nekak
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/393110_511469898874184_1170621636_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> ti bi postigao uspijeh vec da smanjis cugu :) Iako, brijem da to kaj vise ne pusis i ne drogiras se vec daje + :) Nemres bas bez svega
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike, ja ne pijem uopce vec godinama... i uopce se ne sekiram zbog drugih
<SilverSpace> hebemti sljeme i utrku otiso bi gore ali kaj ne volim guzvu i ta sranja sa prevozom
<Vlado9A3CY> ak slucajno kad odem s nekim komadom na kavu, u birtiji si narucim caj :) ... s limunom i medom :)
 * Mmike uzdise
<Vlado9A3CY> to ti je Mmike tzv sveto trojstvo... caj med limun... radi i pod linuxom :D
 * Vlado9A3CY uziva s dobrim komadima uz caj pricat o linuxu :D
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY:  da baš :)
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, nisam nazalost uredski djelatnik pa nemam previse vremena i mogucnosti za to, ali najde se zenskih kaj su informaticki pismene do te mjere da se bas interesiraju za linux, neovisno o tome sto su navikle na svoje programe pod windowsima ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> primjer je kcer mog direktora, vec godinama ima laptop s linuxom :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> blago tebi onda moje samo znaju gdi kakvu sminku ili krpice kupiti :)
<BotaniCar> mene najvise zanimaju zene koje uz pice zele pricati o meni :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<BotaniCar> sjetil sam se sad one reklame di tip prica o betmobilu, nisam mogao odoljeti :) 
<BotaniCar> Imam u apachetovoj konfiguracijskoj fajli ( dio za proxy) vrijednosti 'connectiontimeout=5 timeout=30' , mjerna je jedinica sekunda, ili ?
<BotaniCar> Ima netko iskustva, koliko antilogger aplikacije uspore makinu na kojoj se vrte ? 
<jelly-home> kaj je to antilogger
<BotaniCar> konkretno gledam ovaj: http://www.zemana.com 
<BotaniCar> enkriptira keystrokeove, prave i na virtualnoj tipkovnici, brani remote clipboard access i tak 
<BotaniCar> jebat ga, sad to instaliram na PC na poslu koji mi je iionak samo interfejs na net, kak da znam jel usporen ili nije .. nish, bum doma moral videt jel igrice rade s tim, i koliko mreznog prometa generira taj 'antilogger' (smrdi mi na logger s psiholoskim momentom u kojem me uvjerava da mi u stvari pomaze) :D
<ivoks> paranoja je zajebana stvar
<jelly-home> da da, jos ce ispasti da rusi s jedne strane rade malware, s druge prodaju antiviruse
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: da, to je zaista nemoguce :9
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja znam da nisam paranoican jos odkad sam u jednoj bivsoj firmi morao potpisati da znam da je firma postavila keyloger na racunalo na kojem cu raditi :)
<BotaniCar> Bojim se suradnika vise nego hakera :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: enkriptira keystrokeove izmedju kojih komponenata ?
<ivoks> pokreni vlastitu firmu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako imam vlastitu firmu, nemam suradnika ? 
<BotaniCar> obruT: znam da nije HW enkripter, ovo mi je next best thing 
<ivoks> http://www.orcieres.com/en/summer/the-resort/panoramic-webcams.html
<ivoks> o da :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: imas policy kakav ti se svidi
<BotaniCar> a, je , ili kakav ti diktiraju customeri , kompatabilnosti i interoperabilnosti radi .) Nikad nije sve po tvom .. 
<jelly-home> onda najbolje nemati customere?
<BotaniCar> Skoro mi je kava na nos potekla od smijeha :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne kavit' i ircati ! 
<SilverSpace> sunce
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/saudijski-vjerski-vodja-pozvao-na-masovno-silovanje-sirijki-to-ce-im-osigurati-ulazak-u-raj/655250.aspx
<ivoks> i zato nitko ne pomaze pobunjenicima u siriji
<ivoks> ti su jos gori od assada
<SilverSpace> kanal menadžer
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> tko prodaje mobilne telefone kod nas?
<ivoks> koji nisu zakljucani
<SilverSpace> androide
<ivoks> da
<vileni> imas prestigio dual sim u linksu
<vileni> ali opet, tele2 prodaje nezakljucane S2
<vileni> uz pretplatu
<ivoks> mobitele koji traju vise od 2 mjeseca
<BotaniCar> Nije direktan odgovor ali otkljucavanje preko oglasnika je ~100kn, operater je duzan otkljucaiti ti telefon (ako trazis) po isteku ugovorne obaveze, a cuo sam glasine da bi to mogao dobiti i ranije ako platis (nisam osobno provjerio)
<Mmike> ivoks, svi?
<Mmike> ivoks, onak, di oces mozes kupit
<vileni> nije ni pitanje ukljucivalo rok trajanja :)
<SilverSpace> kanal menadžer malo glupi prevod za tv kanale 
<vileni> mikronis recimo ima cijeli niz otkljucanih
<vileni> sa pripadajucom cijenom
<SilverSpace> ja imam jedan iPhone iz svice zakljucan 
<vileni> 4300 za S2
<ivoks> da, bas gledam htc one v
<ivoks> 2500kn
<SilverSpace> hebeno je kaj je frend iso prckat i nadogradivat i sad mu naravno nis ne radi 
<ivoks> pas masters... iphoni kostaju 8000kn
<ivoks> kaj su ljudi pukli da to kupuju
<vileni> neznam nikoga da je kupio bez pretplate
<SilverSpace> ni ja
<SilverSpace> uzmu 400kn pa na pola godine mogu smanjiti tarifu na pola
<vileni> :)
<vileni> tako sam ja jednom, za 200kn uzeo iphone 3g
<vileni> rijesio ga se za 3 mjeseca tako da sam ga poklonio uz prijenos pretplate
<ivoks> cek malo
<ivoks> u vipu uz mjesecnu tarifu od 670kn, iphone i dalje kosta 1100kn
<vileni> jel 5?
<ivoks> da
<vileni> najnoviji uvijek ima neku cijenu
<ivoks> 670x24+110
<SilverSpace> hebga ide ko alva :)
<vileni> dok starije dobis za sitnis
<ivoks> 17.000kn
<vileni> eh, pa dobijes i nesto poziva u toj pretplati, usudio bih se reci i pokoji sms i megabajtic
<ivoks> dobijes i u tarifi 222
<ivoks> i 111
<ivoks> ja sam na 111
<vileni> pa mozda nije dovoljno ljudima
<ivoks> sto nije dovoljno? neograniceni pozivi
<ivoks> neogranicene poruke
<vileni> u 111?
<vileni> nije prema svim mrezama
<ivoks> i pola gige prometa
<ivoks> oprosti, ali samo kreten ce uzeti iphone 5 i tarifu 670 u vipu
<ivoks> ako se toliko nalozio na iphone, neka kupi telefon i uzme savrsenu tarifu
<vileni> pa nije da je opcenito uzimanje iphonea dokaz inteligencije :)
<Mmike> 111 - bez smisla 
<Mmike> 222 - bez veze
<ivoks> galaxy note 2 isto
<vileni> ja sam prvo uzimao pretplatu, a onda tek najpovoljniji mob
<Mmike>  ja cu, brijem, ostati na SveZaPosao250 (koju placam 125), i uzeti s3 mini za 500 kuna
<Mmike> SAMO DA GA PAPCI DOBIJU
<Mmike> kakvi debili :/
<vileni> a iphone ima popust i kad je na prepaid
<ivoks> Mmike: zasto bez limita 111 nema smisla?
<vileni> svezaposao je bolji i meni
<vileni> iako ja imam drugu :)
<ivoks> mislis sve za tim?
<SilverSpace> bas jucer bio frend sa Samsung Galaxy S III mini kod mene i uopce me nije odusevio 
<ivoks> s3 mini je bacanje novaca
<ivoks> bas sam gledao
<ivoks> losiji je od s2
<Mmike> po cem je losiji?
<BotaniCar> mmike, zemi si za 500kn onakvog LGja kao ja :) Samsung je pljuga kao takaF
<ivoks> losiji proc, manje rama
<Mmike> ?
<vileni> isto rama
<Mmike> ima isto rama
<ivoks> s3 mini ima 800mhz proc
<Mmike> i losiji proc
<Mmike> malo losiji
<vileni> ima dual 1ghz
<Mmike> ivoks, ti nesh krivo gledas :)
<ivoks> cek da provjerim
<Mmike> s3 mini je najbolje sto mosh uzet trenutno, 500 kuna kosta
<vileni> ja ih imam oba na dohvat ruke
<ivoks> pogledao sam vise telefona, pa sam mozda pogrijesio
<SilverSpace> i jos uopce nema pojma o androidu ma nema pojma ni o cemu do nedavno bio na obicnom telefonu sad se pati
<Mmike> ivoks, kupujes novi telefon? kaj ti opce imas sad?
<ivoks> ne, za curu gledam
<Mmike> a kaj ti imas?
<Mmike> s3 mini, moja topla preporuka.. Jedino je tarifa BezVeze 222 - losa
<Mmike> 111 je puno bolja
<ivoks> s3
<ivoks> imam s3 na 111
<ivoks> super zadovoljan
<ivoks> svuda oko mene je wifi, pa mi ne treba puno prometa
<ivoks> besplatni pozivi prema fiksnim mrezama
<ivoks> jedino placam pozive prema tcomu, sto gotovo da i nemam
<Mmike> ? cek, kaj nisi ti imao svezaposao 250 isto?
<ivoks> ne
<SilverSpace> ako ga sad uzmes do 31.1 pol tarife je 
<ivoks> imao sam bez limita 400 ili tak nes
<SilverSpace> godinu dana
<ivoks> tj
<ivoks> imao sam sve za posao 400
<ivoks> ali sve za posao onda i sad nije isto
<Mmike> ja imam sve za posao 250
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> al tarifu koju imas, imas
<Mmike> ako ju ne mjenjas, imas ju za stalno
<ivoks> imao sam sve za posao 400
<Mmike> to ti je pre skupo bilo?
<ivoks> i skuzio sam da placam 3-4x vise nego trebam
<Mmike> eh, da
<ivoks> presao na sve za limit 111
<ivoks> za sve u firmi
<ivoks> i racuni mi vecinom otpadaju na roaming i parking
<ivoks> neogranicen data promet
<ivoks> neograniceni pozivi unutar firme
<Mmike> al' placas pozive prema tmobiletu i tele2
<ivoks> da, kojih nema tako puno
<Mmike> naravno da je neograniceno unutar firme, to je default, ne pogodnost :)
<Mmike> aj sam gledao, pola mi je vipnet, pola mi je tmobile
<Mmike> i nesto sitno tele2
<Mmike> i u tih 300 ili 500 minuta koliko imam, nikad ne predjem
<Mmike> osim kad sam se zenio :) onda sam prekoracio :)
<ivoks> sad cu pogledat, pa ti javim
<Mmike> zena sad ima savrsenu, to je najbolja tarifa u .hr trenutno
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> 150 kuna, sve neograniceno, osim interneta koji je 1GB
<ivoks> samo sto ne mozes telefon kupit
<Mmike> a i onda ne placas ekstra, nego ti smanje brzinu
<Mmike> mozes, al' je popust bezobrazno jadan :)
<ivoks> tak je i na bez limita 111
<ivoks> tj., na 512MB
<Mmike> da, i placas (skupo) pozive prema drugim mrezama
<Mmike> ako imas 20 kuna mjesecno tu, to nije bed
<Mmike> ak imas 400, onda je :)
<ivoks> pa naravno da nemam 400
<Mmike> ako ovi papci dobiju s3 skoro, onda cu ostati na svezaposao 250
<SilverSpace> hm upalio mi se TV sam od sebe ?
<Mmike> ako ne, prelazim na savrsenu
<Mmike> super je to kad imas sve na vipnetu frendove/partnere
<Mmike> ja nemam, jbg
<ivoks> 46kn su mi pozivi prema drugim mobilnim mrezama
<ivoks> 130kn mi je parking
<Mmike> 12. VIPnet d.o.o. pridržava pravo poduzeti sve potrebne mjere u slučaju prekomjernog korištenja usluga i/ili ponuda, a radi očuvanja integriteta i sigurnosti rada Vip mreže te održavanja kvalitete usluge sukladno Općim uvjetima poslovanja VIPnet d.o.o. te odredbama zakona i podzakonskih akata.
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko minuta mjesecno imas?
<ivoks> to je 50ak minuta
<ivoks> 1 minuta je manje od 1kn
<ivoks> mislim da je 0,91
<ivoks> + uspostava poziva, naravno
<Mmike> a cek, placas uspostavu poziva?
<Mmike> kakvi papci
<ivoks> da
<vileni> zato cura nije htjela na tu novu tarifu
<vileni> uspostava poziva i nije prema svim mrezama free
<ivoks> bez veze
<ivoks> ja mjesecno placam tek nesto vise od savrsene tarife
<Mmike> ja imam oko 3 i pol sata razgovora mjesecno
<ivoks> evo, moj racun je za 11. mjesec bio 250kn
<ivoks> u tih 250kn je 130kn parkina
<ivoks> parkinga
<vileni> ja placam uvijek isto, jer nikad ne potrosim 
<Mmike> od toga je sat i pol prema zeni (koja je u VPNu), imam 10 minuta fixno, imam 40 minuta prema vipnetu i ostalo je prema drugim mrezama
<Mmike> pa sad ti vidi
<ivoks> i jedno 50ak kuna roaminga
<vileni> 68kn za 110min prema svima bez uspostave (i inozemstvo), 1gb prometa i nula sms :)
<Mmike> smsa imamo 211 zena i ja zajedno :)
<Mmike> neznam koliko kojih jel ne pise na racunu
<vileni> fiju :)
<ivoks> toliko ih ja skupim u par dana
<BotaniCar> ja bum ispalil na mozak .. imamo web aplikaciju koja nekaj pita bazu, upit je nespretno slozen, a struktura podataka u bazi jos gora, uz to imam reversni proxy upogonjen tak da iz kozmetickih razloga aplikacija koja se vrti na portu 8089 bude dohvatljiva i na 80. Kad se klikne na gumb u aplikaciji cijela stvar tajmauta zbog prva dva sranja. Predlozeno rjesenje je da povecam timeout :) 
<vileni> ja imam samo kad moram parking platiti :)
<ivoks> osim toga, za poziva koristim viber
<SilverSpace> ja sam od nedavno na 111 jos nisam ni dobio prvi racun
<ivoks> kad mi je vec data promet free
<Mmike> ja bas drugacije gledam
<Mmike> ne koristim viber i te
<BotaniCar> i, pitam bisera kaj nije pametnije restrukturirati bazu i optimizirati upit, jer se ovo sad vrti po 10 min nakon klika,  i dobijem nazad 'to je skupo'
<Mmike> kad mi je poziv skoro pa besplatan
<BotaniCar> To mi veli frajer iz neprofitne udruge koja iskazuje dobit pa ih zbog tog penale, i radije placa penale , nego da ulozi u optimizaciju ovog govna od aplikacije
<SilverSpace> ah nije sam upalio TV nego se Rpi rebootao tko zna zbog cega
<Mmike> taj rPi
<Mmike> u grob ce me otjerat
<Mmike> vileni, ti imas wifi usb spojen na njega stsalno? i sdcard kao storage? imas jos kaj gore nakaceno?
<Mmike> macka mi se legla preko ruku :) nemrem do misa :)
<Mmike> tol'ko o webu za danas :)
<Mmike> vish, neki facebook interface koji bi bio keyboard only
<Mmike> to bi bilo megamrak
<vileni> Mmike: nemam ja rpi, samo imam taj wifi :)
<vileni> nemam na sto spojiti rpi, nemam tv, nemam hdmi 
<Mmike> bah
<Mmike> kak sad to? :)
<Mmike> korisne informacije - nula :)
<Mmike> idem si danas kupit to sve
<Mmike> sd card
<Mmike> i wifi drek
<vileni> pa, ja sam jedino rekao da onaj dwa-121 radi na linuxu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj ce ti to :) 
<BotaniCar> kupi android MP na usb-u i bok 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto ?? 
<SilverSpace> aha nisi si jos kupio kaj trebas jos :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, sd card i wifi dongle
<Mmike> jedino, citam da wifi fest sstruje zvace
<Mmike> BotaniCar, za rPi
<BotaniCar> E,da, di su najjeftinije SD kartice ? 
<Mmike> na nabava.ne
<Mmike> t
<Hrki> poz, se moze ikako sacuvati baterija za laptop? znaci da ju izvadim iz laptopa i skladistim ju negdje
<Hrki> da mi se ne trosi bezveze
<BotaniCar> ja svoju stavim pod jastuk, zajedno s udzbenikom iz matematike, istovremeno spavam, ucim, i punim baterije
<BotaniCar> Shalu na stranu, kak mislis sacuvati bateriju ? Sprijecio bi padanje kapaciteta ili nesto drugo ?
<Hrki> pa da
<Hrki> znaci ako ju ne koristim 3 godine
<Hrki> zelim da je ko nova
<Hrki> a ne da mi se stalno trosi u laptopu
<BotaniCar> Trebalo bi biti dovoljno da ju full ispraznis i zapakiras u antistaticki najlon, i spremis u odgovarajucim uvjetima
<Hrki> znaci mora biti full prazna ?
<BotaniCar> ne
<BotaniCar> "najbolje bi bilo"
<Hrki> jebote, svatko ima svoju teoriju
<Hrki> ovaj jedan mi govori da ju stavim u zamrzivac :D pa onda u frizderu nek bude
<BotaniCar> I dobro ti je rekao 
<BotaniCar> Temperatura i vlaznost su iznimno bitni kod skladistenja, ali nisam te htio gnjaviti s stvarima koje su citljive na netu nego sam samo u kratko opisao sto i kako 
<BotaniCar> http://4sysops.com/archives/how-to-store-a-laptop-battery-properly-to-save-it-from-an-early-death/
<Hrki> hmm, Don.t store a battery that is almost empty. Stored batteries continue losing energy, albeit at a much slower pace. If the stored battery is totally discharged, it could be destroyed.
<BotaniCar> je, to sam ti krivo rekao, pardon, idealan charge rate je 40% , pardon jos jednom
<Hrki> e to, znam da sam to procito prije par godina, volim se raspitati na vise mjesta :D
<BotaniCar> zasto, meni gotovo uvijek mozes vjerovati :)
<Hrki> a navodno je najbolje puniti bateriju kad ti je na 60%
<Mmike> super je south park :)
<BotaniCar> Probaj mi posuditi pare :)
<Hrki> haha, veli stari, najlakse za rijesti se covjeka je posudit mu pare :D
<ivoks> heh... da bar
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: 70% 
<SilverSpace> kaj je jednom pocnes puniti
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to IMHO nije tocno. 40% je , bum kasnije nasao i testove (ak me se podsjeti)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> di si ti nasao 70% ? 
<SilverSpace> ustvari zakaj bi cuvao bateriju tri godine
<BotaniCar> to je pravo pitanje, ali nisam htio zajebavati covjeka
<BotaniCar> kad pogledas ebay cijenu baterija .. baci brate, kupi drugu kad zatreba
<SilverSpace> ako za tri godine ne mozes skupiti za novu ako ti vec treba onda u kujac
<SilverSpace> meni crkla za godinu dana i kupio novu 
<Mmike> super mi je kak me na poslu nitko ne zove - mike :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> majki 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam te i na poslu zvao Majk :) Hahah m pa da , nakon kaj sam ja dosao su svi poceli :) Mario Mario, leeepi Mario
<weshmashian> \o
<BotaniCar> o/
<weshmashian> \o/
<SilverSpace> \o/
<weshmashian> cek, kad ste vi delali skup?
<SilverSpace> bemti prestigo me
<BotaniCar> \o\
<weshmashian> //o/
<weshmashian> well, crap :)
<BotaniCar> i delali i ono sve drugo (nisam ga dirao za grudi, nit on mene)
<weshmashian> :D
<SilverSpace> /\o/\
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: pa ja sam iz METROa presel k Mmiketu 
<weshmashian> hm
<weshmashian> i have no recollection of that :)
<BotaniCar> smanji marihuanu, ode memorija
<BotaniCar> Daj meni
<weshmashian> nemam kaj za smanjit :)
<weshmashian> odustah od rekreativnog drogiranja
<weshmashian> sad sam profic :D
<BotaniCar> Samo ti nabavi, bum ti ja smanjil :)
<weshmashian> yeah, no :)
<weshmashian> sad mi samo ostaje napisat 10ak izvjestaja, naplatit sve prekovremene i u ponedjeljak crncim za druge :)
<BotaniCar> kaj si menjal firmu ? di si prehel ?
<SilverSpace> fuck http://www.24sata.hr/skijanje/svedska-skijasica-na-sljemenu-skijom-si-umalo-prerezala-vrat-295936
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: kod mmiketa :)
<BotaniCar> O, lepo 
<hbogner> pitanje, kadf za cpu pise 4 cores, 4 threads, kolko je to jezgri? 4 ili 8 u htop-u ili windows taks manageru?
<jelly-home> hbogner: s obzirom da nije 4 threads EACH nego sve skupa, onda valjda 4 i to je to
<jelly-home> tj. nema HT
<jelly-home> najbolje pogledat na ark.intel.com 
<hbogner> jelly, thx
<hbogner> to sam i mislio
<hbogner> razmislio sto si rekao i idem na 16 giga rama
<jelly-home> rama nikad previse
<hbogner> 2x8giga keksi
<hbogner> maticma ima max32 giga support
<hbogner> samo neznam koji cpu, amd ili intel
<hbogner> ponudili amd a6 x4 3670k, ja zicao corei5 3350p
<jelly-home> jesu sad 8G keksi najbolji kn/GB konacno
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: heh, ove cijene za arm stickove stvarno idu dole http://dx.com/p/u2-mini-android-4-0-network-multi-media-player-w-wi-fi-hdmi-tf-black-4gb-ddr-iii-1gb-145864
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: o da i to jako izgleda pritisnula konkurencija :)
<hbogner> jelly, 8gb najbolje pase radi kasnije nadogradenj
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/51137834
<hbogner> hmm, kaj uzet amd ili intel?
<vileni> intel
<hbogner> i meni se vise svidja, imas neki razlog zasto?
<vileni> hbogner: btw, evo sat za tebe http://leikr.com/devices :)
<vileni> pa amd jednostavno zaostaje sto se tice performansi, ako imas limitirani budzet onda ok
<hbogner> vileni, imam 4k kuna
<hbogner> he he he, fora sat
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.wherecoolthingshappen.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/perfectly-timed-photos-part2-7.jpeg
<SilverSpace> vileni: uh zanimljiv komad hardwera :)
<vileni> najbolji mi je detalj da ima OSM
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj me jebe ovaj dropbox 
<SilverSpace> na dvije masine nece i nece
<icota> igram se sa ubuntu phone sdk, super izgleda: https://twitter.com/icota_/status/286899762727378944/photo/1
<ivoks> ;)
<icota> imaju već pedesetak ljudi na lp projektu koji se zove 'manhattan' :)
<icota> koji majstori, kako li su samo forkali :D
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo
<icota> čini se da su jako ozbiljno to shvatili, zadovoljan sam :D
<SilverSpace> treba uskoro kupiti Galaxy Nexus
<ivoks> nemas pojma koliko se na tome vec radi
<ivoks> cak ni ljudi unutar firme nisu znali apsolutno nista
<ivoks> ja sam bio 2 tjedna u sobi s likom koji je radio na dizajnu
<ivoks> ni rijeci mi nije rekao :)
<ivoks> cak ni kad se napio ko guzica :)
<icota> haha pa to su neki opasni NDAs kod vas :)
<ivoks> naucili na greskama
<ivoks> mogao bi si ja uzeti galaxy nexus, s obzirom da vec idem u ameriku
<ivoks> tj
<ivoks> nexus 4
<icota> ja bih isto, ali vjerojatno ću dobit od BB nekakav device
<icota> imam previše gadgeta
<icota> previše ip adresa u ovoj kući mojoj
<icota> ivoks: znaš li hoće li i čitav UX (taj mobilni unity) bit otvoren
<icota> ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mislim, nije mi nitko rekao
<ivoks> ali s obzirom na politiku firme, sve ce biti open source
<ivoks> mislim da je to mark cak i rekao na keynoteu
<ivoks> uostalom, nisu samo zaposlenici canonicala imali pristup
<icota> super, ovo bi mogla biti stvarno velika stvar onda
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> ja ocekujem telefone u vip-u s ubuntuom do kraja 2014.
<ivoks> a full Ubuntu image that can run on a Galaxy Nexus will be available within a few days or weeks.
<icota> ivoks: super! imam tragični android tablet na kojem bi volio vrtit 'buntu :)
<ivoks> ovo je za telefon, ne za tablet
<ivoks> ali... zbroji 2 i 2 :)
<icota> pa znam, ali ima dobar UI
<icota> a piše i 'resolution indepence' :)
<icota> vjerojatno će radit, ali bumo videli
<ivoks> tablet?
<hbogner> kako nevolim kad mi uvaljuju wd caviar green kad mi treba brzina diska
<ivoks> pa ima vec image za nexus 7
<hbogner> meni je green samo za storage
<icota> ivoks: znam ali to je image od ubuntu vulgaris?
<ivoks> pa da...
<hbogner> bolji je blue, kaj ne, a black jos bolji?
<icota> ivoks: ja želim ubuntu phone, na tabletu
<ivoks> al velim, zbroji 2 i 2
<ivoks> uskoro :)
<icota> ivoks: ma okej, kužim te :)
<icota> zafrkani su ti NDA :)
<ivoks> nisam ja nista potpisao
<ivoks> ali nisu ni meni sve rekli :D
<icota> hehe znaš razapet sam malo u vezi toga
<ivoks> oko toga sto se radi u tajnosti?
<icota> kao free software hippie mislim da sve treba bit na otvoreno, ali sa druge strane ovi product announcements su baš zabavni :)
<ivoks> zabavni su, stvaraju hype i bolje demonstriraju napredak
<ivoks> naime... canonical je poceo raditi na telefonu jos barem 2009
<ivoks> gledao sam prvi demo 2010.
<ivoks> i iako to nikad nije izaslo iz kompanije, ili barem nije trebalo
<ivoks> bilo je malo cudno kada su se neka rjesenja pojavila na drugim platformama
<ivoks> stoga se sve radilo ponovno, od pocetka, i samo su ukljuceni znali sto se radi
<ivoks> dan danas neka rjesenja koja su prikazana tada su daleko bolja od svega sto sad postoji
<icota> 2013. stvarno obećava
<ivoks> mozda ugledaju svjetlo dana :)
<icota> špekuliraju nešto i da će steambox bit ubuntu powered
<ivoks> no...
<ivoks> ono sto je proslo u sjeni ubuntu phone os-a
<ivoks> je da HP pocinje distribuciju laptopa i desktopa s ubuntuom
<ivoks> i da od svih desktopa koje hp, dell i lenovo shipaju, vise od 70% ih je certificirano za ubuntu
<ivoks> http://www.hp.com/go/ubuntu
<ivoks> serveri su vec tu
<icota> što misliš hoće li laptopi bit i kod nas raspoloživi?
<ivoks> vjerojatno hoce
<icota> bojim se da ti vendori ubuntu više ciljaju na super-developing tržišta
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/HP/
<ivoks> obrati paznju na ove s canonical krugom (ljubicasti)
<ivoks> Pre-installed by manufacturer
<icota> super početak, šteta što su svi entry level
<icota> meni se sviđa recimo onaj od della
<ivoks> xps 14
<icota> da, kupio bih takvog da ima veći ekran / rezoluciju
<ivoks> da ima isti ekran, ili manji, i bolju rezoluciju
<icota> ja zapravo koristim ove desktop replacementse od 15-17 inča
<icota> ljudi se zgražaju, ali meni paše
<icota> ma visok sam pa ne figura tako loše :D
<icota> ln tout le monde
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-04
<weshmashian> \0
<Mmike> Jel' brojis sitno? :)
<weshmashian> ofskroz:)
<weshmashian> danas se nadjem sa vedranom da obavim kaj je ostalo i to je to
<Mmike> linux na laptopu, osh ti to moc? :)
<weshmashian> har-har-har :)
<weshmashian> bum te zval ak' zapnem :P
<weshmashian> al' poklopim ti odma ak mi velis da stavim tutubuntu :)
<dodobas> yello
<weshmashian> zdra'o!
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/734738_483071231732324_1814408949_n.jpg
<Mmike> weshmashian, da nebi mozda slekver meto :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: razmisljah i o tome :)
<weshmashian> al' bum debilan tutnuo
<weshmashian> razmazili me windouzi :P :D
<weshmashian> velim juzeru da printer mora imat PCL supportan i da nikak ne uzima multifunkcijski uredjaj
<weshmashian> aj pogodi kaj su uzeli?
<Mmike> epson
<weshmashian> jok, kyocera multifunkcijski laser, u boji
<weshmashian> ni P od PCL-a
<Mmike> super mi je kindle
<Mmike> najbolji gadget u zadnjih gro vremena
<weshmashian> bus mi ga pokazal jednom :)
<weshmashian> razmisljo sam si o nabavci nekakovog e-readera
<Mmike> nisam probao ove koji se kod nas mogu kupiti
<Mmike> al' kindle je presuper
<vileni> jos da epub podrzava :)
<hbogner> Mmike, nego jel tp-luink radi?
<hbogner> sve ok?
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> vileni, podrzava .mobi :)
<Mmike> vileni, a calibre je nelos :)
<Mmike> hbogner, pa, nisu mi se javili ovi, valjda radi :)
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> moram softver na ruteru zamijenit
<vileni> Mmike: znam, koristim sve to, ali ipak :)
<Mmike> i rPi slozit
<hbogner> ok, ma bitno mi da radi
<Mmike> vileni,iako i PDF se ok vidi
<hbogner> i Mmike kad se sjetis iduci put ono malo sranej za brojenje wata
<vileni> Mmike: neobradjeni?
<Mmike> citam bas, opet, applied cryptography, u PDFu, neobradjenom, i jako je ok
<Mmike> samo moram na landscape okrenit
<vileni> da, tako i ja
<Mmike> hbogner, SRCE SI PARAM I METNEM U RERNU
<vileni> jedino je problem kad naletis na vise slika koje su recimo nasred stranice
<Mmike> hbogner, kak sam ja glup :/ vidimo se sutra predvecer pa ti vratim, jel' to ok?
<vileni> pa bi zumirao malo
<vileni> najbolja je stvar sto znam da nisam taknuo kindle 2 tjedna, i da jos uvijek vjerojatno ima baterije da cijelu knjigu procitam :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ha ha ha, pa nemoras se bas ubit, ni tolko strasno :D
<Mmike> vileni, da :)
<Mmike> vileni, to je pre pre super
<dodobas> isplati se poslusati ovog lika http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e08kOj2kISU
<datase> dodobas: Title: How to Speed up a Python Program 114,000 times., Views: 1866, Rating: 95.2%
<Mmike> rewrite in C? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: i to, ali.... ne na nacin koji mislis
<dodobas> doduse radi se o jednostavnom matematickom problemu... tako da je no brainer
<dodobas> ali lik dobro prica o optimizaciji kao takvoj...
<hbogner> kaj kazete na http://pastebin.com/ksJwVxck ?
<dodobas> hbogner: da je to 5 redova teksta ?
<hbogner> 3225kn
<hbogner> lol dodobas 
<hbogner> ili 3125 ako stavim 500w napajanje
<Mmike> kaj nije to stari socket?
<hbogner> Mmike, neznam
<hbogner> ali proc je taj socket
<hbogner> i ima ih najvise
<Mmike> ja bi samo jos rama natrpao
<Mmike> i nema IDEa
<Mmike> :) 
<SilverSpace> joj kaj ja ne volim GIGABYTE
<Mmike> da
<SilverSpace> ni intel ni amd
<Mmike> ti si definitivno gore gundjalo od mene
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> uvjek nekih problema imao :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebga to mi govori iskustvo :)
<weshmashian> uninstall samsung kiesa - creating duplicate files
<weshmashian> wtf?
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: ja imam bas suprotno iskustvo sa GB maticnima
<weshmashian> zadnjih 8 godina ih imam i nikad problema
<weshmashian> Mmike: ja bi se zabrinul na tvom mjestu, bu ti silver uzeo mjesto dezurnog gundjala :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: :)
<hbogner> koju bi onda maticnu preporucuili
<hbogner> Mmike, pa uzimam 16 giga kao start
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ja to samo kazem nemam pojma kako sad stvari stoje :)
<hbogner> zna netko di nabavit postolje za "desktop" kompve, tako da nisu na podu nego na povisenom
<hbogner> bilo je nekih na kotacice cak
<Mmike> hbogner, ja sam u bauhausu kupio kolica
<Mmike> daska s 4 kotacica
<Mmike> vele da moze 150 kila izdrzat
<Mmike> mene je izdrzalo
<Mmike> (oko 110 kila)
<Mmike> 120 kuna
<vileni> 1155 je noviji socket
<Mmike> izvrsno je
<hbogner> kolko para? kolko visoko? 
<vileni> plocu bih radije asrock :)
<Mmike> asrock kicks ass
<Mmike> hbogner, oko 120 kuna, oko 10 cm
<hbogner> koej dimenzije cca? 30x30 cm ili kako?
<hbogner> e da smo to imali kompovi bi bili suhi
<Mmike> cek :)
<hbogner> ma odokativno
<Mmike> cca 30x60
<Mmike> mozda 28x58
<Mmike> al' tu negdje
<hbogner> ok thx
<Mmike> ja sam to 2 godine gledao u bauhausu
<Mmike> i sad sam si tak glup sto to nisam kupio prije
 * Mmike pribavio novi fotic :) 450D + kit objektiv + baterija + torba = 2000 kuna
<Mmike> trebal' netko jako koristeni Canon 350D? :)
<vileni> ja bi, ali nesmijem :)
<obruT> Mmike: za kolko para ?
<Mmike> obruT, nemam pojma
<Mmike> moram jos vidjet sto bih od 'opreme' prodao
<Mmike> iako brijem da je to samo kit objektiv
<Mmike> btw, kupio sam pred mjesec/dva  25mm EF objektiv, prime, 2.8, za 800 kuna, pre odlican :)
<obruT> eee zakon
<obruT> ja bi neki 35 mm prime
<obruT> al to skupo djubre :)
<vileni> obruT: pa cca 2k je novi EF 35mm
<vileni> ako imas canona
<Mmike> da, al' to je FF 
<vileni> pa ispadne ti 50mm
<Mmike> pa kad ga nasarafis na EF-S, dobijes 55mm
<vileni> i tvoj je FF
<Mmike> je
<vileni> :)
<vileni> ja bi panasonic 20mm 1.7, ali jos uvijek mi je preskupo
<Mmike> al' 25mm na EF-S i dobijes 40mm
<Mmike> stso je skoro k'o 50mm
<Mmike> imam i 1.8 50mm
<Mmike> guba za portrete, mega-bokeh :)
<vileni> da
<vileni> i ostar na 5.6
<vileni> ja sam htio kombinaciju 20d + 70-200 f4 is
<Mmike> ostar je i na 2.8
<Mmike> ispod toga je ostar samo u centru :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: u ponedjeljak tebe gnjavim, za sad :D
<Mmike> weshmashian, ha?
<SilverSpace> obruT: koja svrha tog 35 mm jel da skuplja prasinu :) 
<Mmike> kak sere ovaj djed, to je neistinito :)
<obruT> fakat mi nikad nece biti jasno kako ne mogu trivijalne desktop stvari na linuxu ispolirat da rade kak se spada
<obruT> ne mogu vjerovat da u 2013-toj godini glupi power manager applet ima bugove, kvragu, barem je to trivijalna stvar
<Mmike> obruT, koji DE, kakvi problemi?
<Mmike> meni je to na gnomi2 radilo bezs ikakvih bedova svo vrijeme
<obruT> xfce, sav sretan mi javlja svaku minutu kakvo je stanje baterije :P
<obruT> stalno iskacu jebeni prozorcici
<Mmike> kaj to nemres iskljucit negdje?
<Mmike> taj xfce nije bas tak super k'o sto se prica da je, ima podosta bugova
<Mmike> zato odustao i metnijo KDE
<Mmike> nit on nije super, al' bar stabilno radi
<obruT> pa da, ubio sam to :P
<obruT> al mi ide na zivce da tak neke jednostavne stvari ne rade kak spadaju
<obruT> nije da je to DE koji postoji tek par mjeseci, postoji vec godinama
<Mmike> :) tja
<Mmike> nije da ne mozes uzeti source i popraviti
<Mmike> ili bar prijaviti bug i pomoci da se popravi :)
<SilverSpace> nemate pojma kak je dobro vani sad na bike 
<SilverSpace> tak ti se pluchec fino ociste
<obruT> SilverSpace: nemas pojma kak je dobro sad radit u uredu :P
<Mmike> a kak je dobro radit od doma? :)
<Mmike> imam pianino pored sebe
<Mmike> imam macke
<Mmike> imam kavu
<Mmike> imam muziku na sav glas 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jedino sto se ne uklapa tu su perl i mysql
<Mmike> al', ipak je poso, pa ajde  :)
<obruT> pih, zgodan skriptni jezik za write once, read never programiranje i kvazi baza podataka :) super kombinacija :)
<Mmike> likovi imaju dataset od oko 4 i pol gige
<Mmike> sve myisam
<Mmike> nesto archive engine
<Mmike> i sad se nece skalirat vise, sporo im sve
<Mmike> i sad bi oni do ponedjeljka sve u innodb :)
<Mmike> e, da, imaju hrpu perla koji ugasi mysql, roka po .myd fileovima, onda ih repaira, pali mysql
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> reci im nek predju na neku bazu podataka :)
<Mmike> obruT, s posrtgresom je tesko napravit failover/failback kak spada
<Mmike> s mysqlom je to puno jednostavnije
<obruT> kak to mislis ? koji scenarij ?
<weshmashian> cek cek cek, ti si upravo reko da je mysql bolji u necemu od pgsqla?
<Mmike> weshmashian, yup :/ samo to
<Mmike> iako je replikacija sama po sebi masu nepouzdanija
<weshmashian> ok, carry on :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nesto za tebe :) http://lifehacker.com/5972500/the-raspberry-pi-education-manual-teaches-you-basic-computer-science-principles
<Mmike> obruT, pa, hoces HA setup s postgresima - komplikacija. Moras master slave, onda slave mora postati master kad master umre, a sama detekcija toga hoce bit zajebata
<Mmike> s mysqlom slozis master-master, i pises samo po jednom masteru. Kad taj crkne, pises po drugom. Kad popravis prvi master, replikacija se  (skoro) sama od sebe popravi.
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :* :)
 * obruT je samo jednom slago master-master na mysql-u i nesto se pokrsilo :)
<obruT> ove master-master djijde na PG-u nisam isprobavao
<SilverSpace> definitvno na Rpi archlinux radi najbolje samo kaj mi na njemu ne radi XBMC 
<obruT> ma sta linux, netbsd radi, treba ga jos malo usavrsit, a i prijete se nesto s freebsd portom :)
<SilverSpace> puko hbogner_  :)
<hbogner_> puko ko kokica
<hbogner_> nego jes dobio pm
<SilverSpace> da i odgovorio 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj si ti puko 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> de ponovno posalji
<Mmike> (1) Trgovac mora za prodani proizvod, odnosno obavljenu uslugu potrošaču izdati račun koji mora biti točan, neizbrisiv, jasan, vidljiv i čitljiv u papirnatom ili elektroničkom obliku.
<Mmike> kakav je to racun u 'elektronickom obliku'?
<weshmashian> pdf i to?
<weshmashian> .docx
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kra?!
<Mmike> kak povray vise nije u ubuntuu?
<weshmashian> radis racune u povrayu?
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> :P
<weshmashian> "evo vam fotorealistican render racuna kakvog cu vam poslat. jedino nisam znao boju stola koju imate"
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<weshmashian> i obavezno stavit da se fikus vidi u pozadini
<hbogner> i kuhalo za kavu
<hbogner> ako saljes u drzavnu firmu
<jelly-home> ako je rano jutro, 10 sati, treba i burek ili kiflu renderirat sto je vec komplicirano
<Mmike> njinjinji
<hbogner>  Downloading Django-1.4.3.tar.gz
<hbogner> blah, krivi prozor
<hbogner> grrr
<hbogner> jedva cekam komp i monitor
<weshmashian> gnja, ciscenje kompa od privatnih i ostalih gluposti...
<weshmashian> nakupi se sranja u 4 godine :)
<dodobas> weshmashian: disk u weshmashinu ... :P
<weshmashian> dodobas: je, lako tak, lakse mi pobrisat pizdarije nego zbekapirat ono kaj treba :)
<weshmashian> a i treba ubit jos 3 i pol sata
<weshmashian> da se razmemo, trebao bi ic clean install os-a
<weshmashian> a to mi se najmanje da :)
<Mmike> wipe :)
<weshmashian> meh :)
<weshmashian> kak cu ircat onda? :)
<dodobas> weshmashian: pa mozes wipe-at, samo prebaci sustav na tmpfs...
<Mmike> weshmashian, ssh, bitchx?
<weshmashian> Mmike: pa to i delam
<weshmashian> irssi, ne bitchx
<weshmashian> dodobas: da se razmemo, delam na windouzima sad :)
<weshmashian> makar, to bi bila dobra vjezba :D
<dodobas> weshmashian: ne znam ja sto su to windouze
<dodobas> ili windouza ? kako se kaze uopce :)
<weshmashian> wind-blowsi :)
<weshmashian> dodobas: Microsoft Windows XP :P
<dodobas> XP = eXtra Pirated ?
<weshmashian> a ne, ovo su legalni
<weshmashian> za divno cudo :)
<SilverSpace> vratio mi se internet
<SilverSpace> kupio disk skoro prije dva mijeseca i idem ga danas izvaditi tek 
<SilverSpace> imam dva ista usb sticka i jedan mi uvijek fali vjecita potraznja za njim
<weshmashian> mozda samo mislis da imas dva ista, to ti je jedan te isti :)
<ivoks> dakle... linux za sve
<ivoks> napisao sam dva komentara, niti jedan nisu objavili
<ivoks> a link mi je poslao mail u kojem me pljuje
<ivoks> no comment :)
<civija> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/vicevi/inner.html?select=201301030908503
<civija> dobar vic na net.hr :)
<ivoks> $obj.video
<ivoks> ?
<obruT> pih, bar to nije problem, zbekapiras /etc, dumpas baze i to je to, /home i ostale pizdarije sigurno imas na zasebnim particijama :)
 * obruT ne prati kad je tko pisao sto pa odgovara na prastare stvari :P
<ivoks> bas gledam :)
<obruT> jos mi je bilo zaskrolano gore :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: moze biti moze :)
<ivoks> Mmike: mislim da nije open source vise ili tak nes
<ivoks> Mmike: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/povray/+bug/905135
<ivoks> Mmike: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=649016
<SilverSpace> ivoks: linux za sve joj pa kaj tamo ides
<ivoks> pa bas...
<ivoks> ali koji hejt mail :)
<ivoks> da kaj si ja umisljam
<ivoks> da sam bog flossa
<ivoks> najjace mi je 'Poricanje Appelizacije Ubunta?'
<weshmashian> cega?
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> meni je smijesno i poricanje i appelizacija
<weshmashian> ma ok za poricanje :)
<weshmashian> no, nvm
<weshmashian> zadnja dva tjedna su dokaz da u holdingu na svim funkcijama (osim it-a u direkciji, tam su super decki) debili
<weshmashian> nisu u stanju otpremit racunalo na pravu lokaciju makar je na tri mjesta nakeljeno kam treba ic
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, hm, al' u debianu uredno postoji
<Mmike> mislim, lako se skompajlira i to
<ivoks> Mmike: bas u repozitoriju?
<Mmike> al' mi fali build-dep :)
<ivoks> mislim da paketi postoje u poolui
<ivoks> mislim da paketi postoje u poolu
<ivoks> ali ne u repozitoriju
<ivoks> paketi postoje i u ubuntu poolu
<Mmike> root@pgha1:~# apt-cache policy povray
<Mmike> povray:
<Mmike>   Installed: (none)
<Mmike>   Candidate: 1:3.6.1-12+b1
<Mmike> apt-getabilno
<Mmike> znaci, u repozitoriju je, right?
<ivoks> koji je to debian?
<Mmike> squeeze
<Mmike>         500 http://ftp.hr.debian.org/debian/ squeeze/non-free amd64 Packages
<Mmike> samo sto je u non-freeju
<ivoks> da, ima ga u squeezeu i sidu
<ivoks> [2011-11-18] povray REMOVED from testing (Britney)
<ivoks> http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/povray.html
<ivoks> [2011-11-17] Removed 1:3.6.1-12 from unstable (Alexander Reichle-Schmehl)
<ivoks> This package is neither part of unstable nor experimental. This probably means that the package has been removed (or has been renamed). Thus the information here is of little interest ... the package is going to disappear unless someone takes it over and reintroduces it into unstable.
<ivoks> ne znam sto bi ti rekao...
<dodobas> ja znam...
<dodobas> instaliraj archlinux :)
<ivoks> ovaj je gori od hitlera :)
<dodobas> community/povray 3.7.0.RC6-4
<Mmike> nah, skompajliro sma
<Mmike> sam
<Mmike> fali apt-get build-dep :)
<Mmike> mislmi, i tak bi kompajliro jer 3.6 nije SMP
<SilverSpace> vis mogo bi i ja arch puknuti na novi disk 
<SilverSpace> hm i ne bi fali mu unity
<dodobas> SilverSpace: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Unity
<dodobas> jos da unity ima smisla ... :)
<Mmike> pa, ima smisla
<Mmike> za bake, djedove, moju mamu, i silverspacea ;)
<Mmike> e, da, i za tablete!
<dodobas> i da ga jos netko zapakira... osim ubunta...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: reko ti ti si neprilagodljiv :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: je kad bi mi to netko htio sloziti ja ne znam 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa ne treba ti... unity je za bakice, dedeke i Mmikeovu mamu 
<Mmike> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/vlada-napusta-cacicev-plan-okrece-se-privatnim-investicijama-clanak-493764
<Mmike> O tugo moja :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: raspad sistema ova vlada nece docekati svoj kraj mandata
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i onda ce opet one lopuze doc
<Mmike> i tako to
<dodobas> ili ne...
<SilverSpace> eh hebi ga 
<SilverSpace> joj moram si kupiti movu plocu za stol 
<SilverSpace> mora biti glatka da moze mis fino kliziti
<SilverSpace> obrijao se danas poslje mjesec dan i super super lagano zakon sapun i britvica
<SilverSpace> Investirajte u kvalitetne britvice renomiranih proizvođača prema potrebama svoje brade te maksimalno izbjegavajte jednokratne britivice. One su više tu za slučaj nužde nego li za učestalo korištenje. 
<obruT> cemu se brijati uopce ? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vis
<SilverSpace> danas je hokej
<SilverSpace> gasim racunalo i primam se sarafcigera
<SilverSpace> odoh
<ivoks> http://developer.android.com/sdk/terms.html
<ivoks> 3.3 You may not use the SDK for any purpose not expressly permitted by this License Agreement.  Except to the extent required by applicable third party licenses, you may not: (a) copy (except for backup purposes), modify, adapt, redistribute, decompile, reverse engineer, disassemble, or create derivative works of the SDK or any part of the SDK; or (b) load any part of the SDK onto a mobile handset or any other hardware device except a personal computer
<ivoks> 3.4 You agree that you will not take any actions that may cause or result in the fragmentation of Android, including but not limited to distributing, participating in the creation of, or promoting in any way a software development kit derived from the SDK.
<ivoks> ne
<jelly-home> except where permitted by law?
<jelly-home> obruT: sretan je onaj kojem bolja polovica dopusta takvo razmisljanje
<obruT> jelly-home: eh, ne brije se ni ona di bi trebala ;)
<SilverSpace> uh kak sam skinuo krivi iso 
<SilverSpace> sad ponovo 
<SilverSpace> jovo nanovo
<jelly-home> obruT: ti si svjestan da se ovaj kanal logira
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> jelly-home: jesam, ti si svjestan da ja na ovom kanalu ne pisem nista pametno ni ozbiljno :)
<obruT> nadam se da je svjesna i ona :)
<obruT> jao, koje proljece ce biti za vikend..
<SilverSpace> kaj da 
<obruT> pa Istra, oko Rijeke, Dalmacija... sve lijepo i toplo
<obruT> samo u Zagrebu ce biti lose :)
<Mmike> "<obruT> jelly-home: eh, ne brije se ni ona di bi trebala ;)"
<Mmike> LOL :)
<Mmike> da nismo ozbiljni, sad bi u topicu zavrsio :)
<obruT> :)
<jelly-home> a ozbiljni smo, fol
<obruT> jel se igrao tko sa step motorima ?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> imam ja 2 u auticu
<Mmike> jedn za levo-desno, drugi za gas/kocnica :)
<obruT> ok, jesi kad upravljao s njima osim preko daljinskog ? :)
<obruT> jel se doticni mogu drajvat drito preko nekakvi GPIO portova na rpi-ji ili nekakvom mikrokontroleru (uz eventualno neke otpornike) ili trebaju imati nekakav zasebni driver ?
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> netko url tu stavio
<Mmike> drivea motor za timelapse fotkanje s rpijem
<Mmike> u pitonu :)
<Mmike> s pitonom i okida fotke i mice motor
<Mmike> veli da mu kartica na foticu ima mjesta za jedno 4 sata fotkanja  :)
<obruT> aha, znaci drito je prikopco doticni na GPIO portove ?
 * obruT ima 100 ideja za iskoristit rpi :)
<obruT> a bome i arduino boardove
<SilverSpace> http://www.themagpi.com/
<SilverSpace> tu ima u ovim casopisima dodta o tom 
<jelly-home> obruT: eh... tako piše i da je sad toplo, a meni u Puli na +11 kao u Zagrebu na 0°
<jelly-home> toplo na suncu dok ima sunca
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3RBSkq-_St8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Compressorhead Ace of Spades, Views: 347, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly-home> to se zove \m/etal
<ivoks> muahahaha
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/421105_10151367047435821_617343581_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> I don't get it
<SilverSpace> hm nema slike
<obruT> SilverSpace: ajme, nisam ni znao da to postoje ti casopisi :) budem pogledo, hvala !
<obruT> gibam doma... pozdrav !
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: najbolji je mali na cinelama :)
<jelly-home> steta sto se on jedini cuje
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj si ti reko, kol'ku SD kartu da uzmem? 4 gige mi nije dosta?
<SilverSpace> je ali si onda hedikipirad 
<Mmike> kaj onda? 8? 16?
<Mmike> mislmi, za kaj mi treba tolika karta?
<SilverSpace> 8 je ok ali ako ti nije preskupo uzmi 16
<jelly-home> za kaj ti treba kartica uopce, bi ces je gurnut i sta ces radit s njojzi?
<SilverSpace> pogotovo ako xbmc bus gore drzao
<Mmike> xbmc zauzima 4 gige?!
<jelly-home> ah, rootfs za embedded nesto
<SilverSpace> ne ali ak neki torent itdonda je :)
<jelly-home> torrent na SD?  Dobra ideja ako zelis svaka dva mjeseca kupovat novu karticu
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ok, necu torrente virtit
<Mmike> sve sto cu gledat cu preko nfs/sshfs/samba mountati
<SilverSpace> doduse uvijek mozes neki usb prikljuciti
<Mmike> jel' mi 4 gige dosta za os?
<SilverSpace> je
<SilverSpace> i 2g je dosta 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> The minimum size SD card you can use is 2GB, but it is recommended to get a 4GB SD card or above. 
<Mmike> ok, uzimam 4 ili 8
<Mmike> class 10, right?
<jelly-home> te stvari imaju erasable blokove od 100-1000 puta, i velike 1-4MiB; jes da class 10 kartica od 8GB kosta 60 kuna, ali 60 po 60...
<Mmike> jelly, erm, izgubio sam te
<Mmike> sto hoces reci?
<Mmike> da uzmem vecu, manju, ili?
<jelly-home> uzmi bilo koju i slozi OS tak da ne pise _nista_ na nju osim izmjena konfiguracije 
<Mmike> da, to se podrazumjeva :)
<SilverSpace> da clas 10 
<SilverSpace> osjeti se ako je 4 ili 10
<jelly-home> velim, class 10 od 8G sam platio 60kn u protisu.  (I onda mi je crko stick prije nego sam stigao probati kak radi ;-)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> odo
<Mmike> hvala :)
<Mmike> pusa svi
<jelly-home> aw
<SilverSpace> hm nisam mu reko da je dobro imati dvije kartice :)
<jelly-home> to ce sanzati kad crkne prva
<jelly-home> ili kad bude cekao 10 minuta da se image zdumpa
<Mmike> :P
<jelly-home> 4 GB / 10MB / s = ????
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: pogledaj si i ovo ako nisi http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/2965
<ivoks> decki... vidimo se za 10ak dana
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kam ides u usa
<jelly-home> .o/
<SilverSpace> koja poplava android media playera
<jelly-home> ma jok, to si sad tek primijetio, tako je vec 2 godine
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: Item is temporarily sold out. http://is.gd/n8ghuj :)
<jelly-home> malo su se zajebunili
<SilverSpace> nevjerojatno nece mi se bootat zadnja verzija ubuntu sa usb sticka
<obruT> SilverSpace: vidio sam taj manual, ima simpaticnih poglavlja :)
<obruT> bome, ak je ovaj android media player 20$, to je nist :)
<SilverSpace> jos ima i mikrofon na sebi
<SilverSpace> boot error sa usb sticka sa cd a boota
<Mmike> u biti, za media player, ima boljih/jeftinijih uredjaja od rPija
<Mmike> al' nisu tak hakerski :)
<jelly-home> brijem da rpi uopce nije dobar uredjaj za htpc / media player
<Mmike> pre spor?
<jelly-home> i pre zatvoren
<jelly-home> vjerojatno fali support za Hi10 (10bitne color komponente u h.264) 
<jelly-home> anime broadcastane za .jp su u tome, crtici mrvicu bolje izgledaju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji su to jeftiniji
<Mmike> SilverSpace, neznam napamet, al' ima ih hrpa
<SilverSpace> nema sigurno u tom cjenovnom rangu
<SilverSpace> jos kad tu pribrojis podrsku 
<SilverSpace> ne vidim koji bi bio bolji 
<SilverSpace> za 100$ ima svega i tesko se za bilo kaj odluciti
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-05
<dodobas> yelok
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sLtcj7FdIYA
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Ubuntu On A Galaxy Nexus - Engadget Hands On Review, Views: 59627, Rating: 98.50226%
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<hbogner> znas zasto je server pao?
<hbogner> dosla ekipoa krecit :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> kaj da kazem na to
<SilverSpace> joj kod mojeg frenda isto krecili i farbali prozore i vrata pa mu iskljucili punu skrinju mesa 
<SilverSpace> nakon tjedan dana sve se usmrdilo da je i skrinju bacio 
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj im nije nis platio unapred i skuzio na vrijeme kaj se dogodilo
<SilverSpace> izjurio ih i nikada ga vise nitko nije nista pitao 
<hbogner> da nekazem da je sve bijelo flekavo, i ruter i kompovi
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> imam racunalo na koje se 12.10 nikako nece instalirati i sad sam stavio 12.04 lts i onda nadogradnja na 12.10 koja kemija 
<jelly-home> hm, 62.50kn/mj vps u .hr
<jelly-home> sad cu odma ucjenjivati ovog mog providera da spusti cijenu :-)
<SilverSpace> tko to za 62.50kn
<jelly-home> bladevps.net
<jelly-home> IP adresa na voljatelu
<jelly-home> VPS 0.5 50.00kn /mj. (plus PDV) 512MB Radna memorija / 2,67Ghz Procesorska snaga / 10GB Diskovni prostor / 200GB Mjesečni promet
<infy-> Primamljivo
<jelly-home> ako ti treba vps bas u .hr, da
<jelly-home> ako ne, da se naci za 15kn/mj vani
<SilverSpace> zakaj ne radi hebo ga dropbox i ubuntu http://is.gd/pHydjG
<SilverSpace> tak me nazivcirao ubuntu da sam morao popit jedan peptoran 
<SilverSpace> tj. dropbox mamicu mu 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-01-06
<dodobas> yello
<SilverSpace> /dev/sda: takeMS SSD UTX-2200 60GB               : 128°C
<jelly-home> moj ocz laze da je cijelo vrijeme 30°C
<jelly-home> a jeftina ADATA ima senzor i neku smislenu vrijednost, go figure
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: mjerio sa infrared izvana kaze 24-26°
<SilverSpace> http://uk.hardware.info/productinfo/151005/takems-utx-2200-60gb#tab:specifications
<jelly-home> neki haker je dizajnirao stranice optime, pazi vrijeme na telefonu http://www.optima.hr/hr/privatni-korisnici/o-paketi/o2start-plus/
<SilverSpace> :D
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, je l' ti proradio dropbox?
<Vlado9A3CY> ja sam ga danas slozio u ubuntu 12.04 sa starim korisnickim racunom i radi okay
<Vlado9A3CY> jos su mi neke stvari ovdje proradile na zadovoljavajuci nacin :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i kada mi sve proradi kako treba, vjerojatno ce mi krepati hard... ili ce biti neka druga hardverska napaka :D
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-30
<rut> jutro :)
<Mmike> rut, jesi popravio? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<rut> Mmike nisam dirao nista .. cekam muffina da se javi da proba 
<Mmike> muffin
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> kak je to smjesan lik :D
<rut> botanicar :)
<Mmike> dada :)
<Mmike> to je taj :)
<rut> bice spava jos :)
<rut> ili seficu obradjuje
<rut> eto na .. ni one nisu zadovoljne http://hot.net.hr/sexy/istrazivanja/znaju-li-zene-uopce-kako-izgledaju-tamo-dolje
<rut> Stevo frende sto ti kazes na ovo 
<obruT> mislis da stevo zna sto o zenama ?
<Mmike> ja: nemojte pokretat OPTIMIZE, usrat ce vam se sve. recite kad ste gotovi mi cemo to.
<Mmike> monitorig: ALERT ALERT ALERT
<Mmike> on: eee, pokrenuli smo optimize, i sad nam je sve stalo... sta je bilo?
<Mmike> ja: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/2013-10/enhanced/webdr06/15/14/anigif_enhanced-buzz-20216-1381862535-6.gif
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_pTiJCROco [foul language!]
<datase> Mmike: Title: Moderna Cajka (bezobrazna) LIVE, Views: 86289, Rating: 96.0%
<BotaniCar> Mmike: diz iz gud ! :) 
<Mmike> 'da uslikam kurac, mala, videla si sama, treba barem sedam gigabajta rama' :D
<BotaniCar> ra-zvaljuje :)
<BotaniCar> "kurac u Srbiji, a pizda u Kanadi , amaaan "
<tonil> hm
<tonil> boxster il ovo pitanje je sad http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/bmw-z4-3-0i-roadster-sport-pack-xenon-cerchi-18-navi-guidonia-montecelio-rm/187988308.html
<tonil> iako bmw izgleda 10 puta bolje od bilo kojeg boxstera mene jos porsche privlaci :(
<Mmike> tonil, nit jedno
<Mmike> to su sve drekovi
<Mmike> zonda tricolore
<Mmike> to je auto koji tebi treba
<BotaniCar> Kaj nije zonda neznatno skuplja ? 
<Mmike> tonil ima para!
<Mmike> sad kad naminta lajtkoina, da vidis
<BotaniCar> Onda nek si kupi http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-QUIET-2800kh-s-Complete-Mining-Rig-Litecoin-2-8-MHs-4x-R9-280x-LTC-Turn-Key-/331095323500?pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item4d16d1b36c 
<tonil> ova zonda izgleda izgleda ko bolid formule 1
<BotaniCar> Ili ovo, ovo je bolje od zonde http://img.clubic.com/06087966-photo-montage82.jpg
<BotaniCar> Cak je i propisno uzemljeno
<tonil> haha
<Mmike> May not ship to Croatia, Republic of - Read item description or contact seller for shipping options. |
<Mmike> wtf? :)
<tonil> Mmike, ove zonde cak nema na mobile.de xD
<BotaniCar> Mmike:  zna se da smo gradjani drugog reda, ako si pusac cak i treceg
<tonil> 1 150 100 eura dafuq?
<tonil> da skuplja
<tonil> zonda je jeben batmobil!
<BotaniCar> Razmisljam iseliti ribu iz akvarija , napuniti ga uljem i namociti cijeli komp unutra , ok ostaviti cu opticki medij vani :)
<CTCP2> napuni ga destiliranom vodom pa mozes ostavit i ribu xD
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: brijem da bi bilo pre toplo za ribu
<CTCP2> tropska temp, taman :>
<obruT> opticki medij ? sto se to jos uvijek trosi ? :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> ja otkako sam prije ne znam koliko kupio maticnu koja nema ide kontroler, nisam uopce koristio opticke medije :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj zuji? :)
<Mmike> ja svako malo nemrem do mintalice
<Mmike> k'o da usb wireless drek umre
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i zuji, i brijem da ce mi ventovi vrsnut za pol godine ovakvog rada. A ako ubodem jos koju kartusu, nece biti nista bolje. Also, summer
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a, jel' ti upotrebljiv komp dok mintas?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ionak ku*ca ne radim na kompu doma otkad imam dete. Mogu se rimoutat na posel, radi mi youtube , radi mi winamp
<CTCP2> meni u FFu YT video ne sljaka, a u Chromeu radi normalno
<CTCP2> ostalo je sve normalno
<CTCP2> Mmike s onim tvojim postavkama
<Mmike> ja sam od ff odustao davno
<Mmike> pre sporo
<Mmike> a ovo ne koristim, jbg
<Mmike> stroj je na balkonu, nek zuji vrapcima
<CTCP2> xD
 * BotaniCar nemre naci optimaljniji set parametara za svoju mintalicu, a ina gut feeling da moze bolje
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyC3CWDlEzY
<datase> Mmike: Title: Pagani Zonda F vs Bugatti Veyron Drag Race - Top Gear - BBC, Views: 6649172, Rating: 96.78436%
<SilverSpace> bemti skijanje takvo kad zavrsis u komi 
<obruT> jos je i kacigu nosio, a vecina ih skija/borda bez kacige
<rut> to dokazuje ono sto sam ja uvjek reko .. najsigurnije je na 4 kotaca .. :)
<rut> vozio se 330km/h pa nikad nista
<obruT> rut: sve je to super dok takvi ubiju samo sebe... jos dobiju i darwinovu nagradu
<jelly> samo ako se nisu namnozili do tad
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne smije vise na vecini skijalista bez kacige 
<rut> imas i kacigu pa naj*
<SilverSpace> istina
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> jel' ima xbox emulator za piceka?
<rut> trazio ja neki dan pa sami fejkovi
<rut> navodno da NEMA
<tonil> koji xbox oni stari il 360?
<tonil> btw Mmike buggati veyron mi se puno vise svidja od zonde
<weshmashian> Mmike: aj ne mlati, imas novi x360 za 1.5kkn :)
<CTCP2> buggati veyron je za penzice
<tonil> za penzice?? vidis li ti koliko to cudo ima konjskih snaga?
<CTCP2> pravi muskarci (tm) voze zondu
<Mmike> weshmashian, ma, to moram kopcat na telku :/ druga soba i to
<weshmashian> Mmike: zakaj? svi novi (unazad 4 godine) bi trebali imati hdmi
<weshmashian> pa si fino piknes na della :)
<weshmashian> hm... ili da dofuram u ofis pa piknemo na projektor? :)
<Mmike> now you're talking! :) 
<weshmashian> posto ne vidim ps4 koji je bio spominjan... =)
<SilverSpace> uh bratova stranica zacrnjena http://www.ralf-schumacher.de/
<BotaniCar> http://www.uprava.hr/default.aspx?id=13984 # ako im sad ne pomognemo , opet ce napraviti zakon za sebe :)
<Mmike> meta fakin registar?!
<BotaniCar> Ideja zvuci u redu. 
<BotaniCar> ( pardon, zvuci kao nesto za sto su vec 20x uzimali novac)
<weshmashian> fali ti jedna nula, barem
<BotaniCar> nemamo rvacku duze od 2oikusur godina :) Brijem da se jednom godisnje domisle master kataloga
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1479249_10201762215352023_1935360284_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nis od nasih zvucnika?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cini se da ne
<Mmike> idem bas zvat ove konje
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> zanimljiv clanak... http://spritesmods.com/?art=hddhack
<SilverSpace> puno zajebancije ni za sto 
<Mmike> "and intelligence usually implies hackability" :)
<jelly> tonil: 360 je sad isto stari!
<tonil> ajde kvragu jelly taman na 64 skleku pingas me i ja odstanem
<BotaniCar> LOL !
<jelly> :-D
<BotaniCar> Kakav je to trening ako odustanes zbog irca ? :D!
<OneKorea> irc prije svega normalno
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkr1V9RZpi8 # vrijedi ponoviti
<datase> jelly: Title: Ofra Haza - Im Nin'alu (Original Version - 1984), Views: 901714, Rating: %
<StephenS> diste oraklasi\
<Mmike> orakl samo mrtav
<BotaniCar> Kad nemas para za njega 
<StephenS> Sta fali oraclu?
<weshmashian> novaca, izgleda
<BotaniCar> Miniona da uspostave globalnu dominaciju 
<Mmike> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/crna-kronika/sudar-u-sredistu-zagreba-stradala-i-parkirana-vozila---317400.html
<Mmike> fino
<StephenS> tisina pajserko
<Mmike> kaj brijete, koja je sansa da je lik u BMWu kriv?
<StephenS> ja se ne brijem
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> idem prema autoservisu, da mi zamijene neku plastiku
<ivoks> i 2 semafora prije servisa, upali se lampica za ulje :)
<ivoks> ono, kao da je znao :)
<Mmike> zakaj se upalila?
<jelly> StephenS: za sto ti treba oraklas
<StephenS> nizasto
<StephenS> kaj si radio danas Mmike 
<ivoks> Mmike: ne znam... sad sam na servisu
<ivoks> Mmike: brijem da su lose obavili posao prije mjesec dana, kada sam mijenjao ulje
<ivoks> opet udes kod GF-a
<ivoks> dakle... tamo se puknu svako toliko
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> velim
<Mmike> kaj brijes, koja je sansa da je BMW kriv
<Mmike> ocito je da je punto udario u bmw
<Mmike> al' vidi di je bmw odbacen
<Mmike> lik se pre brzo vozio
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/prometna-u-centru-zagreba/1150696
<tonil> heh bmw-eu skoro pa nist nije
<ivoks> bmw je sigurno brzo vozio
<CTCP3> ima ko ideju zas nemrem bootat ubuntu s usb sticka? maticna je DFI LANParty DK 790FX-M2RS i skinoo sam ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso i stavio ga na USB stick prema uputama s http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows ). kad BIOS prodje, sve stane. ovo je slika ekrana http://s29.postimg.org/l64x2ud6f/dfi_3.gif
<obruT> a da sacekate neko izvjesce umjesto da sad tu trabunjate i pretpostavljate u prazno ? :P
<CTCP3> usb stick za flashanje biosa radi bez problema (njega sam napravio s http://www.dfi.com.tw/DFI-Lanparty/support/forum/faq_en.html , DOS startup disk). A kad bootam SMOS usb, onda mi se ne smrzne vec napise "Invalid partition table"
<tonil> ivoks, jos jedan razlog da kupim z4
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: da invstiras u neki stari PATA disk ? :)
<obruT> tonil: koji sad auto vozis ?
<CTCP3> BotaniCar : nije opcija :>
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: zasto ne bi bilo, trosi 9W i ne zauzima puno mjesta
 * CTCP3 slaps BotaniCar around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP3> zato jer ocu usb stick :)
 * BotaniCar calls for FreeNode police and reports puenguin abuse
<ivoks> obruT: pa nitko nikoga nije okrivio, ali prema cinjenici da je bmw odletio 20m nakon sudara i zarotirao se
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: ahh, ako je takav razlog, sretno :)
<tonil> obruT, clio iz 2010 al dosta mi jega
<ivoks> obruT: da se zakljuciti kako je isao prebrzo
<jelly> The European Commission adopted two resolutions banning the sale, marketing and import of cloned meat
<tonil> clio cu ostavit mater a na ljeto nabavljem nest makinje za sebe
<ivoks> CTCP3: to butas instaler ili bas ubuntu?
<tonil> z4 ili boxster
<OneKorea> CTCP3, ja sam imao sličan problem (boot je stao na istom mjestu) sa svojim USB bootloaderom. Ispalo je da je do stika nešto - jednostavno neki stick se boota neki ne, neznam više tehnički objasnit
<OneKorea> imao sam 3-4 sticka pri ruci pa sam isprobavao.
<OneKorea> I nisam bootao ništa vezano za ubuntu već samo obični syslinux bootloader, no to nema veze
<StephenS> bootao te booter
<CTCP3> ivoks : bas ubuntu
<CTCP3> OneKorea : imam 3 potpuno razl. sticka i sa svima je isto
<ivoks> CTCP3: ubuntu si instalirao na usb stick?
<ivoks> ili govoris o ubuntu live/installeru
<CTCP3> prebacio sam ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso na stick prema uputama s http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<CTCP3> ubuntu live :D
<CTCP3> http://s29.postimg.org/5fbkkhd13/dfi_4.gif
<ivoks> a ploca podrzava butanje sa sticka..
<CTCP3> podrzava
<ivoks> mozda nisi skinuo dobar imidz
<Mmike> CTCP3, koju gresku dobijas?
<ivoks> jesi provjerio md5?
<CTCP3> jer sam napravio USB stick za flashanje bios s DOS startup diskom i to je sljakalo
<CTCP3> jesam, provjerio sam md5, sve ok
<ivoks> i md5 sticka?
<CTCP3> Mmike : sa ubuntu live bas nikakvu, sve se smrzne kad krene bootanje
<CTCP3> ivoks : da
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj moze samo ubuntu .iso skopirat na shtick i to ce raditi?
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, napravi dd u windowsu
<Mmike> ma to
<Mmike> dd, ne copy :)
<Mmike> al' cek, sta je onda onaj unetbootin nepotreban?
<ivoks> na nekim plocama se moze definirati kako ce se tretirati usb stick
<ivoks> Mmike: da, vec par godina
<Mmike> <- zivi u proslosti
<CTCP3> al sumnjivo mi ovo http://s29.postimg.org/5fbkkhd13/dfi_4.gif
<CTCP3> usb 1.0/1.1
<ivoks> CTCP3: provjeri mozes li tretirati usb stick kao disk ili floppy
<CTCP3> kaj oce rec da mi radi na usb 1 kontrolac
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> mozda je samo jaaaaaaaaaako sporo :)
<ivoks> mozda ti je ukljucen kao floppy
<ivoks> ne, bootloader je svega par bajta
<CTCP3> idem procackat u biosu jel ima nes slicno
<CTCP3> al zanimljivo, u BIOSu mi za ubuntu usb stick pise "usb hdd" i stavi ga pod hardove, a ne pod removable driveove
<ivoks> to sam vidio na nekim serverskim plocama
<ivoks> a onda je ok
<CTCP3> a kaj s ovim usb 1.0/1.1
<CTCP3> samo mi za jedan port pise usb 2
<CTCP3> a ostalih 5 psie 1.0/1.1
<CTCP3> inace je Rear Panel Ports - 6 x USB 2.0
<ivoks> ako imas butanje s usba, onda su ti svi portovi usb 2
<CTCP3> za tu plocu
<ivoks> ali svaki usb 2 port je i usb 1
<CTCP3> znaci, nema veze kaj ovo pise :>
<ivoks> ehci je kontorler
<ivoks> to nisu portovi
<ivoks> usb port 1 i usb port 2 su isti
<ivoks> stvar je u kontroleru
<ivoks> ohci je usb 1 (ima i uhci)
<ivoks> ehci je usb 2 kontroler
<CTCP3> aha
<ivoks> usb 3 je drugaciji
<CTCP3> svi usb stickovi su mi usb 3.0, pretpostavljam da ga to ne bi trebalo mucit?
<ivoks> ne bi
<ivoks> ako uredjaj ne vidi 900mA, radi na 500mA, sto je usb 2
<ivoks> bar bi trebao :)
<CTCP3> ma ova DFI ploca je ukleta :D
<CTCP3> nakon sto je naokon proradila, a ni sam ne znam kak
<CTCP3> sad me ovo hebe
<CTCP3> opeko sam se na Asusu
<CTCP3> sad i DFI
<CTCP3> GB 4ever :>
<ivoks> nije ti to do ploce
<StephenS> skinnnner skinner keep patrols the school hearts
<ivoks> ako ubacis usb stick dok su ti windowsi podignuti, sto vidis na sticku?
<ivoks> CTCP3: jel ta ploca podrzava efi boot?
<CTCP3> neam pojma kaj je to :D
<CTCP3> ploca je iz 2008.
<CTCP3> a na sticku vidim sve fileove normalno
<ivoks> iz 2008?
<ivoks> onda nema efi, vjerojatno
<ivoks> pogotovo ako je desktop ploca
<CTCP3> i sta to znaci, da nemrem bootat ubuntu ni druge osove na sticku? kak sljaka ono dos startup disketa :>
<ivoks> pa to ti velim
<ivoks> mozda tretira uredjaj kao disketu
<ivoks> emulira usb kao fdd, a ne hdd
<ivoks> (nagadjam)
<ivoks> koja ploca?
<StephenS> ploca moca
<CTCP3> dDFI LANParty DK 790FX-M2RS
<StephenS> ploca se kuco
<StephenS> \ldFI PlaYmO9IR
<ivoks> to je ploca iz 2007.
<StephenS> real del
<ivoks> barem
<StephenS> to je ploca iz 2089
<StephenS> barem min max
<ivoks> http://www.overclock.net/t/1310591/dfi-lanparty-790fx-m2rs-bios-update-help
<ivoks> nisi jedini kojem se ne buta s usba
<StephenS> http://www.overclock.net/t/1310591/dfi-lanparty-790fx-m2rs-bios-update-work
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: uz to, novi SMOS je vani :D
<ivoks> http://www.dfi.com.tw/DFI-Lanparty/support/forum/faq_en.html
<ivoks> CTCP3: jesi ovako radio boot disk? ^
<StephenS> CTCP3: 
<StephenS> CTCP3: 
<StephenS> gde je ctcp1
<CTCP3> ivoks : da, tak sam radio boot usb
<CTCP3> i to radi
<StephenS> djangooooooo
<CTCP3> za flashanje biosa
<StephenS> djangooooooooooo
<ivoks> CTCP3: al to ti napravio usb disketu, ne disk
<ivoks> CTCP3: dakle, to nije usb disk
<CTCP3> i kaj, ak neam efi boot, nemrem nikak bootat s usba? :/
<ivoks> mislim da ubuntu ima floppy imidze cak :)
<ivoks> nope, nema vise :)
<CTCP3> .. xD
<ivoks> davno je to bilo... :)
<ivoks> efi je nesto sasvim drugo
<ivoks> to je zamijena za sve dosadasnje boot metode
<ivoks> nabavi cdrom
<StephenS> no-one can go around me
<StephenS> NO ONE shall proceed
<CTCP3> sta, da bootam s cdroma? :>
<CTCP3> BotaniCar : koji novi? 1.2? to imam :D
<ivoks> CTCP3: da, ako imas cdrom
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: 2
<ivoks> CTCP3: tvoj bios ocekuje fat32 na floppyu
<ivoks> a iso je iso9960
<CTCP3> BotaniCar daj link
<CTCP3> ivoks : na usb sticku s ubuntu live je fat32 :D
<ivoks> nije
<CTCP3> btw sad sam napravio crc
<CTCP3> Wrong CRC:  ./boot/grub/grub.cfg
<CTCP3> Wrong CRC:  ./boot/grub/loopback.cfg
<CTCP3> samo za ta 2 filea mi javi
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: poslao sam u msg
<CTCP3> ivoks kak nije, vidim ga u winsima i pise fat32 :>
<ivoks> onda si krivo nesto napravio
<ivoks> iso je iso9960
<ivoks> i ne mozes pisati po njemu
<ivoks> /home/ivoks/Preuzimanja/ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso on /mnt type iso9660 (ro)
<CTCP3> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<CTCP3> tu pise da mora bit fat16/fat32
<CTCP3> i taj link stoji na ubuntu webu
<ivoks> ne znam sto je to... ja butabilni iso radim s dd-om
<ivoks> sto je direct copy
<ivoks> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ivoks> probaj s ovim
<ivoks> neg... idem off
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> jel konobari nepusaci koji rade u kaficu, a u kojem se smije pusiti, jel oni dobiju kakvu kompenzaciju za to sto ih se na poslu ubija?
<CTCP3> stavio sam kopirat, tnx
<CTCP3> mos mislit da dobiju :D
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj uvjeti rada nisu uracunati u koeficijent po kojem im se isplacuje placa </silly> 
<ivoks> kak se schumi potrgo :/
<Mmike> ja bi da se pusenje svugdje zabrani
<BotaniCar> ja bi da zabrane dizl aute i krave
<Mmike> odem neku vecer na pivo s kumom, pol sata sjedio u birtiji nekoj, doso doma k'o sunka nadimljen
<Mmike> da bar mosh pusit 'pravu stvar'
<ivoks> zasto bi zabranio dizel a ne i benzin?
<Mmike> pa ajde, bar neka korist
<BotaniCar> zakaj ne pijete pred ducanom ?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zabranio bi i benzin, da
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jasno ti je da su ti argumenti glupi te ojadni :)
<CTCP3> <Mmike> ja bi da se pusenje svugdje zabrani
<CTCP3> +1
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisu argumenti negio se ismijavam s tvojim zeljama
<ivoks> kalifornija je blizu tome
<ivoks> tamo su zabranili pusenje u kucama i stanovima koji se naslanjaju na druge kuce/stanove
<ivoks> na cesti je skoro vec nemoguce pusiti
<CTCP3> ivoks, kaj mu ovo na kraju dodje "ponovno pokreni odmah"? oce mi restartt komp? xD
<ivoks> jer moras biti udaljen 6m od zgrade
<ivoks> ne znam, ne koristim
<CTCP3> da, to je to
<Mmike> ma to s pusenjem doma zabranjeno je bullshit
<Mmike> al' zabranit pusenje vani i u bircevima je skroz ok
<CTCP3> ivoks i stick je opet fat32 i sve vidim :D
<CTCP3> al zanimljivo, sad mi ne izbaci
<CTCP3> Wrong CRC:  ./boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ivoks> probaj butat
<CTCP3> ok, brb
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj je ok da mi se zabrani trosenje neceg sto sam sasvim legalno kupio ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj ne bi trebalo zabraniti prodaju ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, dakako da bi
<CTCP3> <Mmike> ma to s pusenjem doma zabranjeno je bullshit
<CTCP3> po meni nije :>
<ivoks> trebalo bi kriminalizirati cigarete
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> da
<CTCP3> kolko ljudi doma truje druge ukucane
<Mmike> :) ak te nadju s cigaretom, 300 kuna :)
<weshmashian> kod mene doma vec je zabranjeno pusit :P
<Mmike> weshmashian, :D
<BotaniCar> ivoks: samo da drzava nadje surogat za paru koju dobija od td*
<CTCP3> pogotovo ak imaju malu djecu
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa... manja izdavanja za zdravestveno
<ivoks> problem je...
<ivoks> ako se cigarete ukinu preko noci, zdravlje se nece popraviti preko noci
<Mmike> BotaniCar,  u biti drzavu vise kosta lijecenje bolesti izazvanih pusenjem nego sto uprihode od poreza na cigarete
<ivoks> stoga se to radi postepeno
<Mmike> ja bi recimo zabranio 16godisnjacima i mladjima da kupuju cigarete
<Mmike> i onda to pomicao po godinu dana svake godine
<Mmike> a kazne bi bile strahovite
<ivoks> pa zabranjeno je mladjima od 18 godina :)
<obruT> ja bi ponudio svim zenama ekoloske cigarete :P
<ivoks> samo sto, objasni ti to ljudima :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imas neke izracune da to potkrijepis? Naime, u stavke izdavanja za zdravstvo je , po svem sto cujem, pod troskove ljecenja uzrokovanih cigaretama ugurano i kojesta drugo
<Mmike> BotaniCar, cujes?
<Mmike> de ti to cujes? :)
<Mmike> pusenje ne izaziva rak pluca
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa, sjedis recimo s doktorima s Jordanovca, pa cujes
<Mmike> mislim, izaziva
<Mmike> al' to moras pusit 20 godina 3 kutije dnevno
<Mmike> takvih pusaca je malo
<SilverSpace> kaj ste se raspisali :)
<Mmike> veci problem su apopleksije rrazne, koroarne pizdarije, zastoji srca i tak
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ni doktori ne znaju sto je sve posljedica pusenja, a sto nije
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tocno, i kad ti dodje 60godisnjak s tim, genericki ga se kategorizira kao "d cigareta je" (ako kaze da je pusac). 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: igzekli, zato su mi price da su davanja veca od zarade upitne
<weshmashian> dok nitko ne gleda, ja imam plan - uzet cu si monitor doma, na njega prikopcat x360 i onda "radit" po cijele dane
<Mmike> weshmashian, aj vikni svedicu da se javi :)
<weshmashian> necu
<weshmashian> :)
<StephenS> i am overseas
<StephenS> I'm headed to NYC
<SilverSpace> cinjenica je da veliki postotak pusaca dobije rak pluca nego ne pusaca 
<StephenS> rocking gold
<ivoks> s/veliki/veci
<SilverSpace> veci 
<StephenS> ko ovde pusi
<SilverSpace> yep
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: cinjenica je da sve veci postotak globalne populacije dobija kojekakve rakove
<StephenS> i sta 
<weshmashian> kad se razbacujemo statistikom samo se sjetite da se istom moze dokazat da rode nose djecu
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: to je urbani mit, ja sam Filipa nasao dok sam krao kupus ! :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: e jebatga, nemaju svi kupusaru :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<weshmashian> a, krao, procito ubro :)
<weshmashian> no, nebitno! :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: zato nam natalitet pada, a i sve je manje zgraad s dimnjacima 
<StephenS> HRVOJE
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: eto! upravo si potkrijepio teoriju
<weshmashian> sori, "cinjenicu potkrijepljenu statistikom"
<SilverSpace> manjak roda zbog dimnjaka 
<weshmashian> manje dimnjaka, manje roda, manje djece
<weshmashian> treba kupus sadit
<BotaniCar> ae, a ne ovako, svu djecu u isti dimnjak
<weshmashian> lol
<SilverSpace> treba struju svima gasiti od 18 do 6 h 
<SilverSpace> pa da vidis dijece
<weshmashian> ma nemoj, sad kad sam popravio xbox, jel?
<weshmashian> a i kak cu radit do 21h? :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: da mi zgasis struju, od stresa mi se ne bi dig'o ! :)
<weshmashian> mozda bi se susjedu digo onda... :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ko ti kriv kaj koristis vibrator pa ti treba struja :)Đ
<BotaniCar> Okruzen sam samim zenama 
<tonil> je lip ovaj audi r8 http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/audi-r8-4-2-fsi-quattro-r-tronic-deut-fzg-m%C3%BCnchen-karlsfel/188308614.html?lang=de&pageNumber=1&__lp=37&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=price.consumerGrossEuro&makeModelVariant1.makeId=1900&makeModelVariant1.modelId=29&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant3.searchInFreetext=false&negativeFeatures=EXPORT
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ma nekaj citam da su 'rvati sve manje potentni od stresa, pa sam povezao kak mi je pasalo :D
<SilverSpace> statistika govori da je prije struje bilo vise zimske djece 
<jelly> a prije kondoma?
<BotaniCar> ROFL
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> SilverSpace: zimske? ona su se ljudi prasili u kasno proljece
<SilverSpace> ivoks: dobro znas da se to odnosi na -9
<ivoks> sto govori da je proljece uvijek bilo 'najnapetije' doba :)
<SilverSpace> djeca rodena u ljeto zovu se zimska djeca 
<ivoks> kondomi su najveci ubojice djece
<ivoks> mobil.de
<ivoks> oprezno
<ivoks> ne prikazuje sve troskove koji vas cekaju pri uvozu u RH :)
<SilverSpace> kaj
<ivoks> npr
<SilverSpace> poceli napadi na Bandica 
<BotaniCar> "poceli"
<ivoks> za svakog vozilo koje si sami uvezete iz EU, morate na homologaciju
<ivoks> sad zbilja idem off
<ivoks> jer mi je bat pri kraju
<SilverSpace> kaj si u pustinji
<Mmike> ja bi da padne snijeg
<jelly> Mmike: cuti!
<weshmashian> Mmike: what jelly said!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moze
<jelly> fakof bolan
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buqtdpuZxvk
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Galaxy Song, Views: 1955717, Rating: 99.2%
<tonil> ivoks, znam ima jos tu trosarina za co2 onda mora zadovoljavat euro 3 normu,jos homologacija i neke trosarine,sve sam ja proštudirao doslo bi nekih 10-12% skuplje al opet dosta jeftinije nego da se kupuje isti u hrvatskoj
<Mmike> http://vindecoder.eu/check-vin/
<Mmike> kul
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InmSiE9mVKE
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Home Free -Ring Of Fire-     The Sing-Off USA 2013, Views: 199997, Rating: 98.12584%
<jelly> down down down
<BotaniCar> Prvo sam pomislio da su popizdili, kak acapella, na kraju ispali neloshi 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5-FJsYj1ck hm, sat vremena
<datase> jelly: Title: Daft Punk - Discovery (Interstella 5555), Views: 2397108, Rating: 99.16851%
<BotaniCar> izvrsno, cak su i playlistu slozili da mozes odklikati na odredjenu stvar, milina
<jelly> ou r wo rk is ne er o er
<SilverSpace> njak njak
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=r3EIogaEwxY #Jedna za skori izlazak iz firme :)
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: The Prodigy- Invaders Must Die (Official Video), Views: 5900024, Rating: 97.8243%
<BotaniCar> Sto me podsjetilo, radite skraceno sutra, momci ?
<jelly> 14h
<BotaniCar> Fala ( a jesu vam izasli u susret, 'el opce rade ducani nakon 14? )
<BotaniCar> Ja poslovicno ne znam do kad radim, moral bu'm se umiliti shefici od jutra
<SilverSpace> deces care 
<BotaniCar> Jos nigdje :( A onda bedinat' malog, kao i svake godine, razbloio se dva dana prije doceka, da ne bi slucajno otisao u rajs .. 
<Mmike> kad ce debijan vise popravit zless
<CTCP2> dobro jesam ja lud il sam samo njub :D
<CTCP2> kak na debianu stavit static ip
<BotaniCar> Jedno ne iskljucuje drugo. 
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> postavim sve
<CTCP2> napravim /etc/init.d/networking restart
<CTCP2> radi
<CTCP2> al nakon kaj restartam komp
<CTCP2> /etc/network/interfaces je prazan
<CTCP2> vec mi lagano ide na jetra da svaka 1,1 stavr koje se primim ne sljaka :D
<BotaniCar> Dobro dosao u self-built computing :) 
<CTCP2> .. :D
<BotaniCar> Meni je network manager znao purgeati konfiguracijske fajle.
<BotaniCar> stavi permissione tako da nitko ne moze modificirati, pa onda rebootaj :) 
<BotaniCar> Ili slozi audit na fajlu da vidis kaj ju brise
<Mmike> CTCP2, jel' to debian ili ubuntu?
<Mmike> jel' to desktop ili server?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da te... joooooooooj
<Mmike> permissione :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> chattr +I, jeld
<Mmike> tj, +i
<BotaniCar> Fala mika :) 
<Mmike> tak kolega tu
<Mmike> chattr +i
<Mmike> jer mu puppet mijenja file
<Mmike> pa se cudi
<jelly> "puppet mu mijenja file"
<CTCP2> Mmike - it's SMOS! :D
<CTCP2> ovo je defaultni http://pastebin.ca/2520474
<jelly> Mmike: nije li to feature
<CTCP2> a ovo je kad ga se ja primim: http://pastebin.ca/2520475
<Mmike> jelly, cega, loseg sistemca?
<Mmike> CTCP2, smos je podosta modificirani debian
<jelly> Mmike: puppeta
<Mmike> pitaj boga sta od kud di kopira pri bootu
<Mmike> jelly, naravno da je
<CTCP2> pa ok al kad startas SMOS prvi put
<CTCP2> ovo ti izbaci http://www.massimilianomarini.com/28/05/2011/how-setup-static-ip-address-debian-6-squeeze
<CTCP2> upute bas za to
<jelly> Mmike: nego, kako na nekom random nodetu vidis koje fajlove hendla puppet kad is na njemu
<BotaniCar> erm, kaj wheezy nije debian 7
<jelly> je
<BotaniCar> jelly: na radnom nodeu procitas manifest koji je dobio, IMO
<jelly> kak se to
<BotaniCar> Vidi u puppet confu odakle dohvaca upute, pa dohvati i ti tamo, ako imas ovlasti ( pakiram prnje iz ureda pa nemrem sad pogledati kak tocno radi na konkretnom primjeru) 
<Mmike> jelly, nikako
<Mmike> jelly, mosh pokrenut test run i vidjet sta bi se izmjenilo
<Mmike> mosh i --debug ili tak nehs dodat pa vidjet sve sto ce on tarambatat
<Mmike> puppet agent --test --nohup --debug (ili --verbose ili sta vec)
<Mmike> mi koristimo verziju puppeta koja je cak i za debian pre stara, pa sad neznam nove ficure bas :)
<Mmike> osim toga, weshmashian je puppet architect :)
<jelly> good enough, ionako pitam na blef
<Mmike> kao, da vidis sta znamo :)
<Mmike> zanimljivo je da je glavni developer oso iz puppetlabsa :)
<jelly> ne mogu znati jel znate ili ne, samo me zanima kako bi ne-jako-los sistemac provjerio sto je vec managirano 
<rut> Mmike evo vidim da je muffin uspio kao gost se logirat :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSiEarWcd08
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Powerspin by Powerball - Bingo Wings Buster Personal Exercise Class, Views: 12417, Rating: 98.991594%
<rut> taj pidgin ti ocito nevalja
<BotaniCar> kaj me cimas, na vratima sam, rut :) 
<jelly> piđin ruljz, makar ne za irc
<rut> aj doma mufin
<StephenS> suti tutko
<jelly> al za Lync, Gugl Tok, pa i Skajp
<StephenS> mufin buraz
<rut> Stevo frende
<rut> pa di si ?
<rut> koji IM klijent imas ti ?
<rut> Stevo bre zasto mi ne odgovaras ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, koj  e postavke si turnio?
<Mmike> rut, s onim istim parametrima koje si meni dao sinoc?
<BotaniCar> ode mi bus pred nosom :) 
<rut> da .. gost@netinit.org / pass isti 
<rut> i host / port isti 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: napominjem da sam morao instalirati tri jabber klijenta prije nego se taj treci spojio 
<BotaniCar> digsby i neki_drugi se nisu spajali, rutko veli da nema ni unose u logu da sam dosao do njegovog servera i pokusao 
<rut> tako je muffin
<rut> ti tvoji kljenti nisu ni pokusali se spojit . 
<rut> Mmikeov je pak pao na authorizaciji
<BotaniCar> Sumarno, server-side ti je zakua :) 
 * BotaniCar hides
<rut> hahaha . prije bi reko da je kod vas problem 
<StephenS> rutko voli kad je mlak
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a koji?
<Mmike> tj, s kojim si uspio?
<Mmike> rut, to je ejabberd?
<StephenS> rutko jel si malo tupav?
<rut> da
<BotaniCar> Naravno, ne bi ni ja priznao krivnju dok nisam primoran :) 
<StephenS> lmao
<Mmike> rut, turo svoj, ili apt-geto?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: "Psi" mi radi
<rut> sve moje .. 
<StephenS> ko prizna pola mu se doda
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pidgin nisi probavo?
<rut> buildano iz sourca
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemam na dozama pingvina
<rut> i probao xabber (android) .. empathy (bsd) psi(win)
<rut> svi rade
<rut> ima pidgin za win 
<rut> odoh . kasnije se javim 
<rut> Stevo tebi bre super pozdrav !!
<rut> :*
<BotaniCar> Dr. Gaylove
<rut> nakon 3 zene vrijeme je da malo probam muske 
<rut> a Stevo mi je tak zakon 
<rut> obozavam ga
<BotaniCar> 3 zene ? Iha. Necu ni pitati.
<rut> napravit cu mu kasnije jabber akaunt da mozemo tipkat nesmetano 
<rut> pozz
<rut> poslje . bok 
<StephenS> rutko svrsio
<StephenS> posao
<StephenS> ;d
<StephenS> e botani kar
<BotaniCar> e, Stivn
<StephenS> karaj se
<BotaniCar> StephenS: https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1393485_605393576200341_1123587237_n.jpg
<StephenS> BotaniCar: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1546405_10151795506546417_2076608664_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> Unatoc poganom jeziku mi postajes sve simpaticniji StephenS
<StephenS> pa kak necu
<StephenS> kad sam ja stephen
<ivoks> dobra mala
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vrhovni-sud-odobrio-francuska-uvodi-75-posto-poreza-na-zarade-vece-od-milijun-eura/1150804/
<SilverSpace> svasta 
<StephenS> lol
<StephenS> znaci ako zaradim milion evra
<StephenS> ustvari sam zaradio 250k evra
<StephenS> koja glupost
<jelly> SilverSpace: zasto svasta?
<SilverSpace> nove igre proleterijata
<StephenS> aj da zaradim milijardu pa i da kazem
<StephenS> ali milion i nije neka svota
<StephenS> pogotovo na zapadu
<jelly> bogati koji su neproporcionalno bogati imaju vise mogucnosti da to oplemene; _ako_ drzava pametno ulaze budzet, to ce donijeti korist ukupnom drustvu
<StephenS> nece
<StephenS> ja sam za ukidanje poreza
<jelly> pogledaj svedsku i norvesku
<StephenS> pa gledam
<StephenS> oni nemaju toliki porez
<StephenS> oni imaju offshore platforme sa naftom
<jelly> imaju grozno porezno optrecenje
<jelly> i izvrsnu socijalnu drzavu
<SilverSpace> hm i robovlasnicko drustvo
<ivoks> treba klasificirati dobit
<ivoks> ako je dobit od drustva, onda oporezuj 75%
<ivoks> ali ako ti novac donosis izvana, onda ne iskoristavas ti drustvo, vec drustvo tebe
<ivoks> i onda porez treba biti manji
<StephenS> tako je
<StephenS> Ako sam ja sposoban i zaradim pare u inostranstvu
<StephenS> i zelim ih doneti ovde
<StephenS> sta ce oni da me oporezuju?
<StephenS> kao da sam ja uspeo nesto stvoriti preko drzave
<ivoks> da ja radim samo s drzavom, onda me drustvo placa i nek nabi porez kakav zeli
<ivoks> ali ako ja donosim drustvu, pa cekaj malo... onda cu ja uzeti koliko hocu
<StephenS> a druga bi bila prica da sam ja sve to zaradio u svojoj drzavi
<StephenS> ivoks: +1
<rutM> Stevo kojoj to drzavi?
<StephenS> rutko tupav si ti da bi to razumeo
<ivoks> ovo u francuskoj je populizam
<rutM> Reci frende koja je to drzava?
<SilverSpace> jelly: nedavno je bio dokumentara svecka norveska kako iskoristavaju strance 
<ivoks> bojim se da je to sve sto je europi ostalo; populizam
<ivoks> nista konstruktivno, samo da se dodje do sigurne place - vlasti
<rutM> Sta se sramis svoje drzave? Porijekla?
<ivoks> Primjerice, Vlada smatra neracionalnim da svaka škola ima svoje računovodstvo i svoga IT-stručnjaka. Takav sustav replicira opremu, kadrove i troši novac. Njihov posao preuzet će ministarstva te službe kao FINA i APIS.
<ivoks> ali ce zato centralni inspektorat podijeliti na njih 5
<ivoks> budale
<ivoks> ovo kod nas su pravi komunisti
<ivoks> drzavne firme ce raditi sve
<ivoks> U obrazovanju i znanosti, socijalnoj skrbi, pravosuđu, zdravstvu i kulturi izdvojiti će se usluge čišćenja, pranja rublja, pripreme hrane i održavanja. 
<CTCP2> ivoks : imas ideju zas mi se /etc/network/interfaces nakon restarta vrati na defaultno? :> (Debian distra, tj. distra SMOS na bazi Debiana)
<ivoks> naravno, tamo gdje se ne zaradjuje
<StephenS> rutko jel si skuzio sta
<StephenS> ili si i dalje rutko - tupavko
<ivoks> CTCP2: to sigurno niti jedna pametna distra ne radi
<rutM> Pa cekam da kazes koja drzava.. Sta se sramis Stevice?
<CTCP2> ne znam koji mu je isus... stavim da mu ip bude static, napravim restart adaptera i sve sljaka. Al nakon kaj zgasim komp i opet ga upalim, opet je vratio kak je i bilo
<CTCP2> ovo su defualtne postavke: http://paste.debian.net/plain/73269
<CTCP2> a ovo koje ja stavim: http://paste.debian.net/plain/73268
<ivoks> CTCP2: velim, to niti jedna distra ne bi smjela raditi
<ivoks> ako radi, onda je potrgana
<CTCP2> :<
<StephenS> rutko ajde posto si tupav toliko
<StephenS> zemlja je Francuska
<StephenS> ali cudi me kako si toliko tupav kad smo ponovili barem 2-3 puta
<StephenS> al de nemoj se ljuti
<StephenS> s
<StephenS> skuzices ti to sve jednog dana
<rutM> Aaa znas karabatica.. Vi ste drugovi sigurno?
<StephenS> Vidim da od tvog svog znanja, samo sport znas
<StephenS> ah wait, i to ne znas bas najbolje al ajd' imas prolaz
<StephenS> nego jel tebi ava karabatic nesto rutko?
<rutM> Ma sunce moje ... Odmah mi dan bolji
<ivoks> mir u kuci
<rutM> Vec sam ti x puta reko koga da sve pitas vezano za mene al vidim nema pomoci
<rutM> Ovoj
<StephenS> rutko nemoj se nervirat sad
<rutM> Ja? .. Haha
<ivoks> Ovdje upozoravam da se plaće i doprinosi moraju isplačivati na isti datum. Vodite računa na plaće radnicima koji imaju tekuće račune u drugim bankama.
<ivoks> sta, sad bi ja jos trebao znati kako banke posluju?
<ivoks> i kada ce one prebaciti novac
<rutM> Ivox je danas u politici.. 
<StephenS> a rutko je danas tupaviji nego inace
<rutM> A kad nije.. Uvjek ga zakoni i propisi muce nesto
<rutM> A Stevica je u fr pa misli da je pametan
<rutM> A srami se svog porijekla..ufff sto nevolim takve ljude
<StephenS> ahahah
<StephenS> A koje je moje poreklo?
<jelly> ivoks: pa valjda.  Prijenosi idu 3-4 puta dnevno, ako uplatis do 14h, to uleti u medjubankovni transfer oko 15h
<rutM> Cigana cjenim vise od tebe
<StephenS> ne volim se pise odgovejno rutko
<StephenS> odvojeno*
<StephenS> Bolje nauci pravopis prvo :)
<jelly> ivoks: covjek svasta nauci kad gleda instrumente osiguranja kod kredita i isplate kredita.  (Prvenstveno su to instrumenti za _banku_, ne za tebe)
<rutM> Ajde seljo.. Ti ces me ucit
 * ivoks nije pravio
<ivoks> pratio
<ivoks> rutM: ohladi malo, ok?
<jelly> uglavnom, bar u PBZ-u, ako izvrsis uplate do 14:00 to ce isti dan biti primateljima u drugim bankama (osim ako je neki red flag; nisu mi rekli tocno limite)
<rutM> I on isto..
<StephenS> sta ja?
<rutM> Sa ekavicom i podjebavanjem
<Mmike> jelly, nece :)
<StephenS> ekavicom?
<ivoks> rutM: zasto ne bi koristio ekavicu?
<rutM> Koliko znam prvi je poceo
<Mmike> jelly, ovisi o tome kad je druga banka preuzela to iz NKSa
<ivoks> svi se podjebavamo ovdje
<StephenS> ne, koliko ja znam da si prvi poceo
<rutM> Zato jer je seljak iz fr
<ivoks> ali ne mozes nekome prigovoriti zato sto koristi ekavicu
<Mmike> ja pokusavam i pokusavam doci do informacije o tome kako cesto se radi NKS razmjena
<Mmike> al' svi seru i nitko ti nista nece rec
<jelly> Mmike: veli lik da ne ide preko NKS-a, tamo se samo evidentira
<Mmike> jelly, mora ici preko NKSa
<Mmike> PBZ salje naloge u NKS, a onda druga banka to od tamo cupa i odradi
<rutM> Ivoks ne filozofiraj.. Mogu sto ocu a ti me baniraj ako je problem kad seljak iz fr koristi ekavicu
<jelly> Mmike: stovise, kod tih razmjena banke agregiraju transfere i prenose samo razlike
<StephenS> rutM: zasto kazes da sam seljak?
<Mmike> kak ovaj ivoks nezna ban postavit, to je milina :)
<Mmike> jelly, hm
<Mmike> to je onda nehs novo
<ivoks> heh
<jelly> Mmike: koliko sam shvatio, sve se pise u NKS ali sam prijenos novaca definitivno nije 1:1 za svaku txiju
<StephenS> evo ga opet ivoks 
<StrvicaM> Stevo oces da ti sise dade ..
<StephenS> evo ga muffin
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj jesi ove dobio na telefon zazvucnike
<PeroM> Stevo evo me
<PeroM> Malo sam spor na mob.
<Perov> Ivox nemas ti toliko vremena da mene baniras
<jelly> tsk
<ivoks> znate kaj
<ivoks> ja cu maknut sve banove, jer je nemoguce sprijeciti budale da dodju
<ivoks> a vi onda, ako se smatrate uvrijedjenim na nezakonit nacin, izvolite, imate ip adresu osobe i imate institucije kojima to mozete prijaviti
<jelly> nemoj, pusti ga da odustane malo
<ivoks> ja necu pratiti budale okolo
<StephenS> bolje daj ti meni op access
<StephenS> sredit cu ja to
<jelly> ban je dovoljno koristan za ostatak korisnika
<Peroc> Sredi sebe 
<StephenS> :))
<Peroc> A ti jelly opet filozofiras..
<StephenS> Kako ti nije smorno resetirat non-stop ruter?
<StephenS> pokvarice se rutko
<ivoks> remarks:        trouble:     * contact: abuse@metronet.hr *
<ivoks> pa izvolte
<Peroc> Resetirat?
<StephenS> a moze i to
<SilverSpace> ban na tele2 :)
<Peroc> Ivox sto ne prijavis?
<SilverSpace> shumaher se vozio van uredene staze 
<Peroc> Doso si u zg iz pripizdine.. Postigao nesto i sad plujes po drzavi
<Peroc> Sto ne promjenis nesto?
<SilverSpace> Peroc: daj ne seri 
<Peroc> Pun vas je zg sto ste ste se naselili i sad vam nepase
<SilverSpace> Peroc: daj ne seri 
<Peroc> I jos tu nekog francuzica koji se srami porijekla brani :-)
<StephenS> Ja nisam Francuz
<Peroc> Znam bre
<Peroc> Odoh i kino.. 
<Peroc> U
<CTCP2> kak da napravim neku startup skritpu koja ce mi zbrisat defaultne postavke i ubacit moje u /etc/network/interfaces
<CTCP2> i zatim napravit restart adaptera: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<CTCP2> jer ovo niko nema blage veze u cem je problem
<CTCP2> ovo bi bio workaround :>
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly> CTCP2: zasto bi to radio?
<CTCP2> zato jer nemrem nikak postic da ostane /etc/network/interfaces koji sam ja postavio
<CTCP2> nakon restarta
<CTCP2> i niko nema blage u cem je problem
<jelly> restarta cega?
<CTCP2> restarta kompa
<jelly> fizickog kompa?
<CTCP2> pa fino nek ga OS sam ubacuje na svakom pokretanju :>
<CTCP2> da
<jelly> koja distra?
<CTCP2> distra bazirana na Debianu
<CTCP2> SMOS
<jelly> nikad cudo
<jelly> cuo*
<jelly> pitaj SMOS-ovce koji vrag petljaju po config fajli
<ivoks> dam se kladit da je to live os
<CTCP2> live os ali pamti sve postavke
<jelly> ... u Debianu niko ziv nema da dirne /etc/network/interfaces 
<jelly> da, vidim kak pamti :-)
<CTCP2> pa sve pamti osim tog :)
<jelly> pitaj njih ili istrazuj sam, nema druge
<CTCP2> od smosovaca se niko ne javlja
<CTCP2> otisli pit
<jelly> pametni ljudi
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: pa gdje ti nades distru
<SilverSpace> daj nekaj pametno
<CTCP2> na www.smos-linux.org :D
<jelly> sta fali grml.org
<CTCP2> ne rudari :>
<jelly> ah
<jelly> rijesim ti taj problemcic za 2% izrudarenog :-)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> do sad? moze xD
<jelly> ne, do daljnjeg
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly> dokle god koristis fix ;-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> ovo je ucjena xD
<CTCP2> iznuda :>
<jelly> We are giving full support for all SMOS users with problems, just contact us! - CONTACT   26.12.2013
<CTCP2> ye right
<ivoks> to nije iznuda
<ivoks> pa ne rudaris valjda za nista
<jelly> Contact us if you have a problem with SMOS Linux, we are reply to you very fast.
<ivoks> eto ti prilike da dokazes koliko vjerujes u valutu
<ivoks> ovaj facebook
<ivoks> nekad ti priusti nezaboravne trenutke...
<ivoks> Ante Karamatic i Jeremy Clarkson dijele poveznicu.
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> six degrees of fejs
<SweetMuffin> lol
<StephenS> lol
<SilverSpace> kaj je to facebook
<SweetMuffin> fapbook za klince koji ne znaju za thehun, radikale koji nisu vidjeli nista osim dnevno.hr/rs/ba , i mene :) Nda i pi*ke iz kvarta koje nikad nisi vidio na cesti :) 
<SweetMuffin> Ima i igrice
<SweetMuffin> Dodji vidi ! 
<SweetMuffin> ovi na ##hardware stvarno nemaju pojma nekad. 
<SilverSpace> bas necu 
<SweetMuffin> Nda , g+ apostole ( NSFW: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiqVQvkcKh0 )
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: ŽIVO BLATO - NEK' SAM KURVA, Views: 147016, Rating: 83.934764%
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj svi vide u Breaking Bad 
<SilverSpace> meni je predosadan
<rut> i jeste me se isprijavljivali ?
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: The Wire ti je bila dobra?
<SweetMuffin> Hobbit 2 je prokleto dug, a zena kaze i dosadan (ja zaspao na po filma)
<jelly-home> jos nisam pogledao prvi dio, ovaj je bio malo razvucen ali ok
<SweetMuffin> Pokusati cu ovaj put gledati film u sjedecem polozaju
<jelly-home> pa di si se to uspio zavaliti, imax gold?
<SweetMuffin> http://www.videotrazilica.com/filmovi-sa-prevodom/2131-the-hobbit-the-desolation-of-smaug-hobit-maugova-pustoenja-2013-filmovi-online-prijevod-titlovi
<SweetMuffin> Dnevni boravak
<SweetMuffin> Nisam znao da IMAX ima kategorizaciju, kamoli da imaju nesto sto bi dalo naslutiti da se da spavati :) 
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: http://www.blitz-cinestar.hr/UserDocsImages/dvorana2.JPG
<jelly-home> ok, nije imax
<SweetMuffin> nemoj-me-kubat ... o0o0
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: wire mi je ok bila 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/moderna-dacia-1300-ostaje-nazalost-samo-koncept/719091.aspx
<SilverSpace> tko bi reko
<obruT> the wire je jedna od najboljih serija i miljama daleko od breaking bad-a koja nije losa, fakat je zabavna, ali precjenjena i pomalo razvucena ... sve to naravno IMHO :)
<SilverSpace> doduse ja imam neki drugi ukus 
<CTCP2> pitanjce
<CTCP2> ak stavim 2. napajanje na koje prikopcam samo grafu
<CTCP2> i upalim ga prije paljenja kompa spajanjem zelene i crne zice
<CTCP2> to ce funkcionirat, jel tak
<SilverSpace> nisam to nikada probao
<CTCP2> mislim da bi trebalo xD
<CTCP2> BotaniCar
<CTCP2> ak povecam "gpu-engine" : "1070", na "gpu-engine" : "1100",
<CTCP2> skoci mi s 740 kH/s na 770 kH/s
<CTCP2> kaj mislis, kolko mi je sigurno drzat na 1100 MHz
<CTCP2> i kak se poveca brzina kH/s vise neg sto sam poveco frekvu :D
<CTCP2> probo sam par puta
<SweetMuffin> Ja imam bolji WU kad underclockam karticu, eksperimentiraj
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/zamp-nema-se-sto-ministarstvo-financija-mijesati-u-nase-ubiranje-autorskih-prava--/719100.aspx
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-31
<ravilov> <Mmike> ravilov, pidgin   <-- ?
<tonil> http://edwardthienhoang.wordpress.com/life-of-a-programmer/
<tonil1> um
<tonil1> kako da killam tonil sa chata?
<tonil1> nema veze
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElX7x_qNUYQ
<datase> Mmike: Title: The Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop ("Hey Ho! Let's Go!") [HD], Views: 616743, Rating: 99.33012%
<Mmike> ravilov, a mistake
<SilverSpace> dam
<BotaniCar_> JutroFski
<Mmike> ima jedan lik sto radi s nama
<Mmike> lik je nevjerojatan
<Mmike> kolicina gresaka koju napravi je povelika
<Mmike> i jutros lik napravi 101 stvar, i ne pogrijesi nit jednom
<Mmike> jedino - nije trebao raditi niti jednu od tih 101 stvari :/
<BotaniCar_> Jesi li zadovoljan njime , ili nesto drugo ? 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> Jel netko od vas probao kaskadirati par kucnih UPSova, ima li vajde od toga ( autonomija, stabilnost napona bla bla ) ? 
<BotaniCar_> jelly: koji je debian debian 8 ? Oitam jer sam naletio na clanak koji spominje termin. Testing ? 
<Mmike> testing ce bit 8 kad izadje, da
<Mmike> wheezy je postao debian7 kad je izaso iz testinga
<Mmike> jessie ce postat debian8 kad izadje iz testinga
<Mmike> ili jenniifer
<Mmike> kako vec
<jelly> jessie, ba
<jelly> a broj ce vjerojatno biti 8 ako se opet ne predomisle s brojevima nesto
<Mmike> kao, npr, XIVIVX
<jelly> ?illegal roman numeral  error
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW_kKafCIsg
<datase> tonil: Title: Edward Maya feat. Vika Jigulina - Desert Rain, Views: 7882877, Rating: 98.32154%
<tonil> hm
<tonil> mislim se sada sta da napravim sa ovim galaxy note-om sta sam kupio,cudo ima ekran od više inča od moje televizije xD
<tonil> al kamera je perfektna
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> tonil, pokloni!
<SilverSpace> dosada 
<CTCP2> prebacih rig na kat. ventovi s 60-70% pali na 40% :>
<CTCP2> mislio sam da je neki vrag stalo, da ne radi, kolko je tiho xD
<tonil> Mmike, imas sto za ponudit za trampu
<tonil> al ne treba mi za faks
<tonil> ono kamera je savrsena sto mi odgovara
<Mmike> kak mislis ? :)
<Mmike> kakav je to poklon ak se trazi nesto zauzvrat? :)
 * CTCP2 isto oce poklon
 * BotaniCar_ isto oce trampiti
<BotaniCar_> Mijenjam khs za tablet 
<BotaniCar_> Znajte da sam nabavio novo napajanje pa bi mogli dobiti vise khs nego sam ponudio :)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> btw, zanimljivo
<CTCP2> 1. rig mi trosi 700 W
<CTCP2> 2. trosi 760 W
<CTCP2> prakticki iste komponente
<CTCP2> okle razlika :S
<BotaniCar_> a jel ovaj kaj trosi vise struje daje i vise hasheva ? 
<CTCP2> nope, isto
<CTCP2> identicne grafe, identican ram, identican proc
<BotaniCar_> I, sto znaci "prakticki iste" ? Imas npr 2 500w napajanja, ali je jedno marke X, drugo marke Y ? 
<CTCP2> na 1. rigu je Corsait TX 750 W (uredno daje 750 i vise W), a na 2. rigu je Corsait TX 850 W
<CTCP2> razlika je samo u maticnoj
<CTCP2> i napajanje
<CTCP2> kolko MBO vuce?
<Mmike> napajanje
<Mmike> ocito je ovo drugo napajanje manje kvalitetno
<CTCP2> ma nije do tog
<CTCP2> zaboravio sam rec da sam prije koristio TX 850 W na 1. rigu
<CTCP2> i isto je islo oko 700 W potrosnje
<CTCP2> bum jos jednom probao zamijenit pa vidit
<CTCP2> i resetirat BIOS
<BotaniCar_> Dok ne postignes istu okolinu, moramo misliti da je razlika u mjerenoj potrosnji uzrokovana tim-sto-je-razlicito. Ako su ti kante gotovo iste, mozes izolirati upitnu komponentu tako da swapas razlicite komponente iz kutije u kutiju dok swapanjem jedne ne postignes drugaciju potrosnju
<Mmike> CTCP2, ise grafe? isti proizvodjaci?
<CTCP2> da, iste grafe
<Mmike> iste iste?
<Mmike> nije jedna safir druga gejtvej?
<CTCP2> da, R9 280X Vapor-X
<Mmike> ili tako nekako :)
<CTCP2> jok, safirke
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> onda napajanje
<Mmike> neznam sto drugo
<Mmike> btw, ako pise 700W na napajanju, to znaci da ce ti napajanje dat sveskup, po svim railovima, ukupno 700W max
<CTCP2> bum probo rastavit pa sastavit, cudno mi je
<Mmike> al' iz mreze ce povuci fise
<Mmike> ovisno o kvaliteti napajanja i do 100-150W vise
<CTCP2> aha
<BotaniCar_> "po svim railovima" , imas drito 1% sanse da mu napajanje ima vise od jednog 12V raila :)
<Mmike> a ostali ne postojje? :)
<BotaniCar_> Covjek je bio specifican. Corsair ne radi multirail napajanja u toj klasi
<BotaniCar_> a ako na railu imas 55 grana, to nema nikakve veze
<Mmike> ima, naravno
<BotaniCar_> za power-at-wall nema, ispravi me
<Mmike> pa ima, kak nema
<Mmike> aha, nema po tome sto vuce iz mreze, naravno
<Mmike> al' nece on 700 W moc povuc na 12V
<BotaniCar_> pa na toj tocci je mjerio, ne ?
<BotaniCar_> istina
<BotaniCar_> Nego, odlutasmo , po obicaju, CTCP2 swapni komponente koje nisu iste i pobrini se da je softverska okolina jednaka ( BIOS verzije na GPUima su iste ? )
<Mmike> <BotaniCar_> "po svim railovima" , imas drito 1% sanse da mu napajanje ima vise od jednog 12V raila :)
<CTCP2> trebale bi bit iste kad sam ih kupio isti dan xD
<Mmike> a ostale linije?
<Mmike> pa ne daje napajanje samo 12V
<Mmike> pise mu na kutiji vjerojatno da s 12V raila moze potegnut 40A, recimo
<Mmike> a to je redovno manje W nego sto je deklarirano na napajanju
<Mmike> i da, sasvim nebitno za njegov problem :)
<jelly> jebate, 40A
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: jesi probao onako napajanje slozit samo za grafu
<jelly> kak to opce ide kroz one tanke zice 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: Drugi railovi ne bi smjeli biti bitni, opterecenje na drugim railovima bi morala biti ista ( gle specke jednog i drugog napajanja http://www.corsair.com/tx750w.html , http://www.corsair.com/tx850w.html )
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: moze biti da mu ova kantas koja manje trosi u stvari throttla, ali mu to ne prikazuje na nicem sto mjeri
<Vlado9A3CY> jelly, to su ti japanske, zazipane zice :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> aha, oni nakomprimiraju 2mm² u 0.5 ?
<BotaniCar_> zice napravljene od bakra kojim inace rade katane, waitwhat
<Vlado9A3CY> e da :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, kak mislis - nebi smjeli bit bitni? Bitni su, kak nisu bitni? Pa i oni trose struju.
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: nebitni iz aspekta nadjimo-razliku
<BotaniCar_> jer, specka kaze da su isti
<jelly> kako identificirati font, jednom kad je isprintan?
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, di kaze? :) 
<BotaniCar_> Ako cemo pravo, bitno je i da li su napajanja isto godiste i koliko su bila utilizirana tijekom rada :) 
<Mmike> jelly, pa kaj je to, 500njak W :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, onaj gore link ne kaze koliku struju mozes povuc po odredjenom railu
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: pak sam ti dal oba url-a,  oba napajanja imaju isti broj konektora, kako su iz iste serije, mozemo pretpostaviti da su i izvedbeno ista
<jelly> http://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/
<Mmike> pise samo da napajanje daje 700W, al' ti ne kaze da na 12V mosh povuc max 500 W, (recimo)
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> ja pricam o tvom komentaru 'imas drito 1% sanse...'
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: nisam siguran da uopce pricamo o istoj stvari :)
<BotaniCar_> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<BotaniCar_> to
<Mmike> ocito ne :)
<BotaniCar_> volim te , bubi <3
<BotaniCar_> Nego, ako je netko u N.Zelandu,sretna nova
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike, obicno ti na napajanju pise koji izlaz koliko mozes opteretiti
<jelly> bubimir
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY, yup
<BotaniCar_> Vlado9A3CY: zato sam mu i rekao da je bitno koliko se napaojanje zdoslo, to kaj pise za 2 godine rada napajanja postane laz 
<Vlado9A3CY> i kada zbrojis sve te izlaze, pretvoris u snagu, to ti je tu negdje kao sto je deklarirano
<jelly> ako ih sve idealno opteretis, sa 100% radne snage 0% jalove
<Vlado9A3CY> elektroliti znaju izgubiti kapacitet od temperature ...
<Mmike> da, al' ce napajanje i dalje dat 700W, preko toga nece. Samo sto ce vremenom iz mreze pocet vuc 800, 900, 1000 W
<Vlado9A3CY> mada, ne bas tako cesto
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: pa da, mozda je kod njega upravo to slucaj.
<Mmike> btijem da wemineltc vara
<BotaniCar_> Kad si panje i neces mi postati minion na ltcrabbitu :9
<Vlado9A3CY> pa napajanja i nisu tak pretjerano skupa ...
<Vlado9A3CY> bolje je kupit novo napajanje nego da probije AC, visoki napon, prema ploci i periferijama
<BotaniCar_> Mene su pretprosle godine pitali zakaj nisam upotrijebio neka napajanja iz furde za nove servere , samo sam se nasmijao, nisam ni odgovorio :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ja sam sebi kupio novo napajanje jednom vec... zeni sam u novom kompu mijenjao samo ventilator u napajanju ...
<BotaniCar_> "al,serverska su napajanja i ova u furdi, potrosio si X novaca na nova" :)= 
<Vlado9A3CY> sve je to losa roba, kada je u pitanju roba siroke potrosnje
<Vlado9A3CY> eh sad, daj si onda truda i stavi sve nove elkose :)
<Vlado9A3CY> poluvodici su vjerojatno dobri... rade ili ne rade :)
<BotaniCar_> Bas razmisljam da li da napisem da sam naletio na newsima na lika koji to uredno radi i sebi i drugima :)
<BotaniCar_> nevezano, dobio sam mailom obavijest da mogu dobiti 80% popusta na viagru i rolex replike, ako netko treba :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: a di kupuje elektrolite i koje, te informacije su povjerljive?
<Vlado9A3CY> BotaniCar_, svoje kompove povremeno cistim od prasine, isto tako i napajanja, otvorim ih skroz... i da naidjem na neki napuhnuti elkos, sigurno bih ga zamijenio :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: prepoznali te :)
<Mmike> da, wemineltc vara
<BotaniCar_> jelly: nisam pitao, ako trebas za sebe bu'm pital 
<jelly> ne trebam
<BotaniCar_> Mene zanima zakaj ja u chipoteci ne mogu kupiti sve potrebno da si napravim PCI-E 1 na PCI-E 16 adapter. 
 * BotaniCar_ mrmlja nesto o tome kak sve odlazi u kua
<SilverSpace> frendu napajanje uredno palio hard i kad ga je promjenio vise nije 
<SilverSpace> pitanje jel to bilo krivo napajanje ili imao srecu da mu tri diska riknu
<BotaniCar_> Lako provjeri , ako jos ima to napajanje :)
<CTCP2> u hebote kolko ste se raspisali.. xD
<CTCP2> Mmike : zas mislis da vara?
<CTCP2> i meni je onaj LTCrabbit bio sumnjiv
<CTCP2> prva 2-3 dana sam dobivao 1/3 manje nego sto bi trebo
<BotaniCar_> meni je rabbit ok, dobijem van koliko mu gurnem 
<CTCP2> 0,022 umjesto 0,033 LTCa/sat
<Mmike> zato kaj sam to 3 LTCa doso u 4 dana
<Mmike> i onda jos 3 dana za 4 LTCa
<CTCP2> lol
<CTCP2> jel imas kakvu statistku isplate po satu/danu
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: uzeo si u obzir da je diff pao na 2-3 dana ?
<CTCP2> na ltcrabbitu imas trans. history i svakih 1h ti pise kolko ti je sjelo
<Mmike> CTCP2, nemam
<Mmike> svakih 5 LTCova mi se automacki uplati na moj volit
<jelly> volit?
<BotaniCar_> Aj ti mmika k nama, na probni rok od dva-tri dana, pa onda vidi :) https://www.ltcrabbit.com/#af7peh
<BotaniCar_> jelly: imas wallet za svaki cryptocoin koji je u upotrebi, na njega mozes spremati svoja primanja ako ne vjerujes nekom drugom da ti ih cuva 
<CTCP2> cek Mmike pa kolko ti to imas kH/s
<CTCP2> kad tuces 1,3 LTC/dnevno :>
<BotaniCar_> Brijem da je mika ubo jos jednu graficku ali ga je sram reci :)
<jelly> ah, wallet
<BotaniCar_> Frka da ne kazemo supruzi :)
<CTCP2> brijem da je ubo vise od jedne :>
<CTCP2> za 1,3 LTC/dnevno treba ima 3200 kH/s
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: dve je vec imal (barem), a brijem i da pola $firme-u-kojoj-radi CPU majna za njega a da ni ne zna :)
<jelly> CTCP2: ili krade struju od firme
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> dobra ideja
<jelly> /o\
<Mmike> CTCP2, cca 900 :) 700 cijelo vrijeme i oko 270 po noci :)
<CTCP2> mislim da je vrijeme da se i ja zaposlim :>
<Mmike> napamet sam reko ove brojeve, nemam statistsiku :)
<Mmike> eo, cim izmintam ovih 5, idem na taj rabit
<BotaniCar_> o0o0o0o , legendarne rijeci prije redovnog odlaska po biljeg na burzu :)
<BotaniCar_> "vrijeme je da se zaposlim" :) 
<jelly> jebate, jos cu morati monitorirati potrosnju struje
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : to je bilo u smislu da se zaposlim da kradem resurse firmi :>
<CTCP2> jelly xDDD
<jelly> zbog TAKVIH
 * CTCP2 hides xD
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: u mojoj bi obro bostan :) Mi vec mjerimo ( iz drugih razloga, ali ipak .. ) :)
<CTCP2> jelly ti si ogranicen na kompove, struja je na drugima :>
<jelly> ?
<BotaniCar_> jelly nije sistemac, or ? 
<CTCP2> admin za kompove, kaj ne? :)
<jelly> je, uglavnom
<BotaniCar_> *zaposlen kao sistemac
<jelly> cek da vidim sta pise na vizitki
<CTCP2> Mmike : dakle imas jednu grafu od 700 kH/s i prek noci od tih cpua dobis 270?
<BotaniCar_> >:) na mojoj je samo ime , da ima nekaj drugo, imao bi na bazi cega odbiti da ... cistim snijeg 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar_> \o/
<CTCP2> ajmo rec nek je stalnih cca 1000 kH/s - to ti je 0,3 LTCa/dnevno
<jelly> BotaniCar_: ja ne bi, pise mi u ugovoru da me mogu preraspodijeliti na X mjeseci da radim bilo sto po potrebi
<CTCP2> ne znam kak si ti natuko 3 LTCa u 3 dana :>
<jelly> CTCP2: sreca
<BotaniCar_> jelly: :( Jako sam sretan sto radim u firmi koja nema stalno zaposlene pravnike cija je misija da me unesreche :(
<CTCP2> pa onda ga ne kradu nego jos i darivaju xD
<jelly> CTCP2: bruteforcing neki put ubode dobitak prije, neki put kasnije
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: ako te dobro posluzi sreca, margina da te pokradem mi je veca nego ako te nece :)
<Mmike> CTCP2, ne, nego preko noci upalim i drugu grafu, nvidiju
<Mmike> ok, nisma u 3 dana nego od 24.12 :)
<Mmike> u biti izgledaq da mi treba 12 dana za 5 komada
<BotaniCar_> Meni rabbit kaze "Income estimation:LTC in 24h: 0.33267401 LTC in 7 days: 2.32871806 LTC in 1 month: 9.98022025 "
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m2RQWPfJ8Q?t=38
<datase> jelly: Title: Julie Andrews - Do Re Mi, Views: 27050, Rating: 94.5098%
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ima HR verzija, da pjevam s malim ? 
<jelly> moram potrazit... koliko ima godina i zasto ga vec ne ucite engleski
<CTCP2> bot di ti to pise, na kojoj stranici
<BotaniCar_> jelly: 2,5g , rado bi da prvo barem polusmisleno nauci materinji, ne dam ga na engleski/klavir/judo prije trece 
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: odma na naslovnoj
<weshmashian> moj lima vec zna 'yes' i 'no' :P
<jelly> BotaniCar_: kad vec imas klinca, idealan je za eksperimentiranje
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: ti si starkela, a i malac ti je znacajno stariji od mog :) 
<BotaniCar_> jelly: da.
<CTCP2> imaaha, naso
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: ne, jelly je ipak u pravu :)
<jelly> ObXkcd: http://xkcd.com/573/
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: znam, stalno to radi .. 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: a i nije 'znacajno', ima 3.25g sad
<BotaniCar_> pfft, skoro godinu dana znaci da je 1/3 stariji od mog, rekao bi da je to znacajno:)
<weshmashian> to sad izgleda znacajno, za 20 godina bu nis :)
<BotaniCar_> je, za 20 godina bumo ponovili razgovor, zivo me zanima koliko jezika ce nam klinci znati onda :)
<weshmashian> klingonski i dijalekt boljih polovica
<BotaniCar_> :)))))))))))))))))
<weshmashian> zapravo, tak svejedno jer ga nebus  nis kuzil
<BotaniCar_> kaj bu'm za 20 let vec gluh, glup ili oboje ? :D
<weshmashian> da :)
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: daj ne budi jelly, brijem da si i ti u pravu :)
<jelly> svi su u pravu
<BotaniCar_> Da, odite proch, kaj ja moram uvijek biti statisticka greska ? Umoran sam vec od toga :)
<calmpitbull> ovaj android tv radi
<calmpitbull> heheh
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: kao sto smo vec ustvrdili, statistika je kurva, budes i ti u pravu prije ili kasnije :)
<BotaniCar_> :nod nod:
<BotaniCar_> http://www.jutarnji.hr/veleposlanik-finske-predao-vjerodajanice-u-pratnji-svoga-muza-/1150846/ # haha, kako nam ga pokusavaju staviti :)
<tonil> Mmike, sve nesto vrebas u zadnje vrijeme,sve bi nesto mukte xD
<BotaniCar_> tonil: "u zadnje vrijeme LMAO"
<tonil> BotaniCar_, ?
<tonil> al ne stvarno
<BotaniCar_> pa, uvijek je imao zdrav stav prema razmjeni dobara ! Nije to od juce 
<tonil> haha
<weshmashian> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=536
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian:  :) 
<BotaniCar_> "use at your own risk" , krasno:)
<weshmashian> hihi
<weshmashian> heh, i koristi teensy kao kontroler, zanimljivo :)
<weshmashian> mogli su slobodno stavit 'aurdino enabled' pod opis :)
<BotaniCar_> :D
<weshmashian> mmm, tipkovnica koja je ujedno i usb storage / boot media =)
<BotaniCar_> samo jos da su embedali graficku, i majnao bi coine na tastaturi ! ;) 
<weshmashian> :)))
<SilverSpace> da
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : jel tebi dropa kH/s
<CTCP2> meni se s 740-750 smanji na 710-720
<CTCP2> wtf
<CTCP2> i vidim da se cesto prebacuje na alt pool
<tonil> dosa mi rodijak iz luksemburga sa audiom a6 iz 2013 full oprema i automatik,presvucen kozom unutra,i to hibrid,koja makinja od auta,unutra se osjecam ko da sam u space shuttleu,nisam ga ni znao upali xD
<tonil> upalit*
<tonil> ovako izgleda iz vani http://blog.caranddriver.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/2012-Audi-A6-hybrid-3-626x382.jpg
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: jel pratis svoj cgminer ? Primjeti da ti nekad za block treba 1024/1024 , nekad 2/1024 , nekad 34576345/1024 ( to je block diff, gdje 1024 automatski zamijeni s block sizeom primjerenim tvojoj procesnoj snazi). Kad ti se zareda puno blokova koje si crunchao duze od predvidjenog ( 1024), onda rjedje reportas uspjesne shareove poolu. Pool je glup i onak kHs koji tamo vidis izracunava iz...
<SweetMuffin> kolicine shareova koje si predao u jedinici vremena. 
<SweetMuffin> Ako rjedje predas share, on misli da sporije minas 
<SweetMuffin> Dodaj tome i vremensku zadrsku ( na web interfejsu gledas brojke koje su stare X minuta ) , i budes potpuno zbunjen :) 
<SweetMuffin> Stoga, gledaj svoj khs, i svoj WU, a to sto tamo pise zanemari. Bitno da ti je isplata napravljena po broju shareova koje si predao, a to lako provjeris
<SweetMuffin> naravno, donacije za ovakvo habanje tipkovnice mozes uplatiti na LfZG8Yj1tySLf9kA8YWDhtrt3k1oUFHiQq :) 
<CTCP2> ma gledam svoj kH/s u cgmineru
<CTCP2> dropao je dosta
<SweetMuffin> tonil: de slikaj auto ako ti je ispred kuce, jos bolje ako je blatan, zanima me kak to izgleda "na cesti"; ovako shopiran je je*en :) 
<CTCP2> juce je sve fino sljakalo
<CTCP2> a vidim i da prebacuje pool cesto na us.
<CTCP2> restarto sam par puta al isto
<CTCP2> net veza ga ne bi trebala hebat, zar ne?
<CTCP2> kad obradjuje, obradjuje punom parom
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: ako ti prebacuje pool, nesto si krivo skonfao ( vjerojatno nisi drugom dodao --failover-only ), ne znam. A to sto pada je vjerojatno uzrokovano dinamickom promjenom block diff-a , tak je bar kod mene 
<tonil> SweetMuffin, slikao sam se pored auta i autu i sve sam slikao stavim ti odma ovdje kad prebacim sa moba na fejs!
<tonil> al ono
<tonil> auto kosta 44k funti
<tonil> jebeno je do bola
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin : al cudno je da do juce nije bilo nikih problema
<CTCP2> sinoc sam sve odnio na kat
<Mmike> CTCP2, vlaga, to ti je
<CTCP2> mozda ga ovaj wifi ruter koci, mozd gore ima manje signala xD
<CTCP2> znao sam da sam trebo uzet od jelly xD
<SweetMuffin> tonil: znam ja da taj auto kosta tri moje place .. ups 
<tonil> hahahaha
<tonil> xD
<jelly> CTCP2: sad je vec otisao router na drugu stranu 
<CTCP2> :<
<tonil> SweetMuffin, jos mi je ponudio zaposljenje u ericsson-u nikola tesla,kad zavrsim faks :D
<Mmike> sasro se mali
<Mmike> prvi put smrdi, onak, svojski
<tonil> lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol to je tek pocetak 
<Mmike> a znam
<Mmike> a jos nije dohranu poceo dobijat
<Mmike> samo mamino mlijeko
<jelly> CTCP2: uzmi si u protisu ili negdje recimo TL-841ND i OpenWRT gore pa slazi sto te volja
<SilverSpace> 842 bolje
<jelly> ne treba mu ni usb ni ekstra fles za wifi bridge
<SilverSpace> onda mu je dovoljan i 741
<jelly> samo jedna antena?
<CTCP2> 200 kn, bagatela
<Mmike> kaj bi mogo ja danas u linksu kupit d asi smanjim dobit
<Mmike> a?
<Mmike> neke ideje
<jelly> Mmike: jebes links, odi u zvecevo na tratinskoj, kupi kilo run kocke loma, kilo mond loma
<jelly> rum* kocke
<SilverSpace> http://www.svemir.in/
<Mmike> LOL :)
<Mmike> ne volim rum kocke
<jelly> pardon, rum stange
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : wtf, u 3 min imam 30 accpeteda
<CTCP2> na rigu koji je up 25 min imam 60 accpeteda
<CTCP2> accepted*
<SilverSpace> jelly: ti si jos na rum stangama
<jelly> SilverSpace: kad su dobre
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: sto je cudno, drugoj kanti se posrecilo, jbg. 
<SilverSpace> ovisnice :)
<CTCP2> 5 min, 50 vec
<jelly> SilverSpace: to je za cijeli ofis O;-)
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: radi svojih zivaca, prati samo statistike po satu/danu, posijedit ces ako gledas 10sec intervale :) 
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin xD
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj si sve navuko na rum stange :)
<CTCP2> clockno sam prvi rig na 1100 MHz i ide brze
<SilverSpace> i vino
<SweetMuffin> jelly: kaj po "kazni" moras pojesti rumstange za cijeli ofiz ? Iha, they wanna see you phat ! 
<CTCP2> i sad upalim drugi rig i ovaj prestigne 1. rig u 5 min
<CTCP2> jebo moje clockanje
<SweetMuffin> Riddick 3-uspio sam i na po njega zaspati .. 
<SweetMuffin> Idem s klincem u shetnju, CTCP2 da te nisam ulocio da gledas statistike dok se ne vratim :) 
<CTCP2> vec su mi oci plave od buljenja u monitor
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly> SilverSpace: neki preferiraju Mond
<CTCP2> btw, na ovom prvom mi je WU 1530
<CTCP2> 740+800 po kartici
<CTCP2> kak ga je onda drugi rig skoro pa vec prestigo
<CTCP2> na drugom mi je WU 1250
<SilverSpace> jelly: vec vas sve vidim tam na inzulinu za koju godinu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> Mmike u onim postavkama kaj si mi slao
<CTCP2> --gpu-powertune -20
<CTCP2> kaj ne bi trebalo bit +20
<CTCP2> tj samo 20
<CTCP2> bez -
<SweetMuffin> bi
<CTCP2> fixed
<CTCP2> a koji switch je da mi u donjem dijelu prikazuje kH/s
<CTCP2> iza svakog accepted
<SweetMuffin> vish, u stvari nigdje bne vidim da ne smije biti negativni integrer 
<CTCP2>  --verbose --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 --shaders 2048 -g 2 -I 13 -w 256 --auto-fan --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1050 --gpu-powertune 20 --expiry 1 --scan-time 1 --queue 0 --no-submit-stale
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: sunac ti, a jel ti s tim underclockas ? :) 
<CTCP2> to mi je on poslo :)
<CTCP2> ja sam samo ubacio ovo  --shaders 2048
<CTCP2> i --gpu-engine 1020 prebacio u 1050
 * SweetMuffin ignorira tudja kemijanja i kemija svoje
<CTCP2> daj da vidim tvoj setup
<SweetMuffin> Mozemo kasnije trejdati kemije :) 
 * SweetMuffin diler :)
 * CTCP2 slaps SweetMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<SweetMuffin> Nedam :) 
<CTCP2> odma daj!
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> tweakam sad xD
<SweetMuffin> Ziher, pa da se prosiri po netu i ja zaradjujem manje jer je globalni hashrate narasao za 200% ! 
<CTCP2> xD
<SweetMuffin> Jel znas kak tvikat, ili samo brijes da tvikas ? :D
<CTCP2> imam sad 2 riga koji rade 2x760 kH/s
<CTCP2> samo brijem :D
<CTCP2> citaj: pikam naslijepo xD
<SweetMuffin> ;) Pa idi citat onda , a ne tu laprdat' :) 
<CTCP2> pa ne mislim mijenjat ovo xD
<CTCP2> samo mozda 1-2 settingsa
<CTCP2> npr ne znam kolko smijem stavit gpu engine max :>
<CTCP2> a da ne spalim nes xD
<CTCP2> na 1100 za sad radi sve ok
<CTCP2> Vapor-X 950/Boost:1070 MHz Core Clock
<CTCP2> valjd joj nece nis bit ak radi na 1100 :>
<CTCP2> Dual-X sam digo na 1050
<CTCP2> inace je 870/Boost:1020 MHz Core Clock
<SweetMuffin> kaj su vapor-x i dual-x ? 
<CTCP2> Sapphire R9 280X modeli
<CTCP2> imam 5 vaporka i 1 dualku
<CTCP2> vaporki*
<CTCP2> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2024&psn=&lid=1&leg=0
<CTCP2> ima i 3. model TOXIC : 1100/Boost:1150 MHz Core Clock
<CTCP2> pretpostavljam da su sve 3 kartice iste, jel tak
<SweetMuffin> Fino si ti tog nakupio, nego, na bitno, kak ti investitori briju unovciti sve te coine ? 
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin : otompotom :D
<SweetMuffin> Nije tak,dve kartice istog proizvodjaca nisu nuzno iste, kamoli gemist tri modela
<SweetMuffin> kak mislis otompotom, kaj ces prodavati 2040te ? 
<CTCP2> pa ok, vjerojatno je razlika u coolerima itd
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin : ne unovcujemo ih godinu dana :D
<CTCP2> dok ne narastu xD
<SweetMuffin> vjerojatno je razlika u apsolutno svemu osim PCBu ( i to ako su sve reference designed) 
<SweetMuffin> Huh, godinu dana ? Hrabro, drzim vam fige. 
<CTCP2> dio cemo promijenit u BTCe, dio ostavit u LTCima
<CTCP2> i sve ih ostavit da stoje xD
<SweetMuffin> Velim, drzim fige, brijem da radite pravu stvar, ja za to nemam muda
<CTCP2> ak prodamo hardver, vecinu love dobijemo nazad
<CTCP2> ostaje samo struja
<SweetMuffin> ako sad prodas hardver, vec si u plusu. Em su cijene narasle, em ih nema. 
<SweetMuffin> Ostaje struja i nada da to sve nije ipak piramidalna shema
<CTCP2> piramidalna shema nije xD
<CTCP2> neki dan je lik prodavo 4kom R9280X za 7500
<SweetMuffin> Kako znas ? 
<CTCP2> preskupa mu struja bila za rig xD
<CTCP2> a eto, znam
<CTCP2> BTC nece propast ziher
<SweetMuffin> :( Zal mi ga je , no bolje za nas ostale .. 
<CTCP2> ostali alt coini ko zna
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin kupio je od frenda asci za BTCe
<CTCP2> asic*
<SweetMuffin> Kaj se to vise ikom isplati, brijem da ti trebju teraherci da bi mjesecno zaradio 100€
<CTCP2> pojma neam
<CTCP2> pito sam ga na mail kolko je platio i kolko moze zaradit, al mi nije nis odgovorio
<SweetMuffin> Ako je planirao tu kupnju isto kao sto je planirao troskove struje za kantu .. 
<CTCP2> tocno to xD
<SweetMuffin> About 10 minutes to go until new year hits Malaysia, bits of China, and finishes sweeping through Oz. # wooohooo
<Mmike> pljef
<Mmike> CTCP2, otkud tebi para tol'ko daj ti to meni reci :)
<Mmike> mosh i u privmsg
<CTCP2> pa napiso sam 10 puta, investitori :D
<Mmike> investitori?
<CTCP2> imam par likova koji su se zapalili za btce i ltce al im se neda jebat sa tim xD
<CTCP2> da xD
<CTCP2> 1/3 njima, 2/3 meni :>
<CTCP2> fer dil xD
<CTCP2> ja uzo 2 grafe i jos dva lika po 2 grafe :D
<CTCP2> + moj hardveraj i "know how" xD
<CTCP2> jedan od njih si je uzo i 10 BTC-a
<CTCP2> po 800 USD
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> 'el se ti druzis samo s bedacima, ili si ove trazio ? 
<CTCP2> xD
 * CTCP2 slaps DomaMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<marko> dobra vecer
<DomaMuffin> bok
<marko> DomaMuffin: pozz
<Mmike> http://www.kaostheory.net/understandingcgminer.html
<jelly-home> sad mi je jasno zast RMS gricka kozu s nogu
<jelly-home> ementaler smrdi ko moje carape nakon cijelog dana hodanja
<weshmashian> o_O
<weshmashian> let's not get into details
<marko> gorgonzola smrdi vise
<jelly-home> mozda bi Stallman trebao izolirati svoje gljivice i raditi free cheese
<marko> open source cheese
<jelly-home> ne, free
<CTCP2> Mmike cool
<CTCP2> 675.9K - Last 5 second Average Kh/s for this GPU. 
<CTCP2> 672.7Kh/s - Total Average Kh/s of this GPU since cgminer was started.
 * DomaMuffin be jellya tocio rumom i secherom na redovnoj bazi !
<CTCP2> kaj nije ovo obrnuto
<DomaMuffin> http://www.rmsgoats.com/goats_for_sale
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: kaj je naopako u prodaji koza ? 
<DomaMuffin> RMS koza,cak 
<CTCP2> 675.9K - Last 5 second Average Kh/s for this GPU. 
<CTCP2> 672.7Kh/s - Total Average Kh/s of this GPU since cgminer was started.
<CTCP2> i ak imam samo jednu grafu
<CTCP2> kaj ne bi ovaj gore  (5s):699.1K (avg):706.4Kh/s
<CTCP2> i donji trebai bit isti
<CTCP2> 720.8K/715.5Kh/s
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: koliko ti je ono ukupni khs ? 
<jelly-home> ne koza, kože http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I25UeVXrEHQ
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Richard Stallman Eats Something From His Foot, Views: 384603, Rating: 87.63589%
<jelly-home> (no need to click)
<CTCP2> sad oko 3600
<marko> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StmxHCDiLlQ
<datase> marko: Title: Captain Kirk is Climbing a Mountain (4 Hour Version), Views: 17982, Rating: 99.56044%
<jelly-home> ... because he's in LOVE
<marko> sinoc cuo i ne izlazi mi iz glave
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: u tom slucaju stvari stoje ovako: predlazem da mjesecno izdvojis 2.35109717868 LTC ( ispada tjedan dana rada, tvoja trecina profita ) za to da ti maintainamo hash speed ! :) 
<DomaMuffin> Brijem da je to dovoljno da pla,tis pivo za ~15 clanova kanala :) 
<jelly-home> marko: they're taking the hobbits to Isengard!
<DomaMuffin> jelly: zasto si isao traziti ovakvu vrst informacije, ikad ? :) ž
<marko> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JoGj_7wIoA
<datase> marko: Title: Best Of Roast Of Charlie Sheen, Views: 790551, Rating: 95.7954%
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: nisam.  Upravo probao neki ementaler, pa skuzio da smrdi isto kao noge
<CTCP2> 2,35 LTC! :X
<DomaMuffin> Je, i logickim slijedom si dosao do filmica koji si linkao iznad :)
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: 2.35109717868 LTC *23,1USD * 5,5 (HRK) / 15 (ljudi kojima ces platiti pivo) 
<DomaMuffin> Jos sam ti tecaj namjestio ! 
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJUnA-Jkv5A
<datase> jelly-home: Title: They're Taking the Hobbits to Isengard genuine c64, Views: 4770, Rating: 98.09524%
<DomaMuffin> jelly: thx, plese mi sin :) 
<jelly-home> /o\
<jelly-home> cek, di mi je ona mala s violinom
<jelly-home> svako malo promijene nesto u izgledu jubita
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Crystallize - Lindsey Stirling (Dubstep Violin Original Song), Views: 82398022, Rating: 98.707866%
<tonil> ajme jelly-home  lindsey kad sam to slusao
<tonil> ima dobrih covera
<tonil> jedan od favorita http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSLPH9d-jsI
<datase> tonil: Title: Skyrim - Lindsey Stirling & Peter Hollens, Views: 30475551, Rating: 98.75086%
<tonil> SKYRIM! HUUUUUROAAAAAAH
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dfZ9BXaNyE
<datase> tonil: Title: Moon Trance - Lindsey Stirling (Original Song), Views: 16291853, Rating: 98.8177%
<tonil> hm
<tonil> sad nemogu prestat slusat
<jelly-home> ooh, the good, the bad, and the ugly na hrt3
<SilverSpace> yah
<jelly-home> [scena od 7 minuta gledanja u oci]
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> jedan od filmova koje bi htio pogledati u kinu
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruDsixwDAr0
<datase> Mmike: Title: Derek Paravicini plays Chariots of Fire on the piano (London Olympics 2012), Views: 56214, Rating: 97.71428%
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : http://www.reddit.com/r/litecoinmining/comments/1tunyt/smos_linux_12_backdoor_mining_to_another_pool/
<CTCP2> wtf
<jelly-home> CTCP2: works as expected
<CTCP2> mozd je zato meni islo 0,022/h umjesto 0,033/h xD
<Mmike> CTCP2, jesl' probo ovo sto pisu?
<Mmike> aha, krivo
<Mmike> pa to ti veli lik
<Mmike> da ce ti majnat 15 minuta svaki dan za sebe
<CTCP2> da, vidjeh
<CTCP2> svejedno, nije cool :>
<CTCP2> jos je autor BAMTa napisao da je stavio backdoorove xD
<DomaMuffin> Cuj, nije cool :) Imas sors linjare neke i sors majnera, napravi si svoje ako bi dzabe :) 
 * CTCP2 slaps DomaMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> jedno je kad ti kaze unaprijed "cijena je tolko i tolko"
<DomaMuffin> A sasvim drugo kad copis nesto s police i ne procitas upute
<DomaMuffin> slazem se
<CTCP2> a drugo je kad ti kaze da je free, blabla, donacije po izboru itd, a u pozadini ti uzima
<DomaMuffin> pa napisao ti je kak da to maknes :) 
<DomaMuffin> Samo je defaultao tako da odgovara i njemu :) 
<CTCP2> u tom je i poanta, ne pise na smos webu nit je iko reko
<DomaMuffin> Ne pise, kazes ? :) http://www.smos-linux.org/donate/
<DomaMuffin> "So yes - in a way SMOS comes with certain small price"
<CTCP2> ne pise kad ides na download i na upute
<CTCP2> kaj bi trebo procitat svaku stranicu na nekom siteu
<DomaMuffin> To i kazem, zgrabio si stvar s police, vjerojatno nakon nekakve sumnjive preporuke da je "to to , buraz, to je softver koji rjesava sve" , i onda nisi pogledao nish o tome kaj si uzeo. 
<DomaMuffin> Pa, da, trebao bi :) 
<Mmike> CTCP2, pa pise da ti uzima svaki dan 15 minuta
<DomaMuffin> nego, di nadjem tv program za kanal A , za prosli tjedan ? :D
<CTCP2> ma ok, nije problem tih 15 min, to je nis
<CTCP2> sam velim, moglo bi to bit malo ocitije
<DomaMuffin> :)) Ili malo maanje besplatno :) 
<CTCP2> kad sam testiro, vrtio sam cca 20-30 sati s tim njihovim accountima
<CTCP2> pogotovo mi se ne svidja ovo zaustavljanje, ubacivanje drugih confova, resetanje cgminera itd
<CTCP2> jer sam primjetio da mi nakon visestrukih cackanja ne radi punom parom
<DomaMuffin> Jesi obris'o cronjob ? Ako jesi, odi napisi ljutit mail devu i odi se napit' , nova godina ce :) 
 * DomaMuffin otvara bocu finog merlota
<CTCP2> nisam xD
<CTCP2> i da ocu, neam blage xD
<SilverSpace> od 1.1 porez na bitcoin 
<CTCP2> bitno da nije na litecoin
<SilverSpace> uvodi linic
<CTCP2> xD
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: nek uvede, ako prizna btc kao valutu ! Ja brijem da treba neko regulatorno tijelo na nivou drzave postojati, samo da to nisu njemacke banke
<SilverSpace> pa nemamo ni jednu njemacku
<DomaMuffin> a mislim, unesi zemlju po izboru, jednako ih ne zelim ako nisu nase
<DomaMuffin> U stvari sam mislio na austrijance :9 Njihove banke najmanje volim :D
<DomaMuffin> Mozda ima neke veze s stambenim kreditom :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> rip 2013 
<SilverSpace> odoh dobro mi se provedite 
<SilverSpace> se najboljse 
<SilverSpace> svima
<CTCP2> takodje svima :D
<obruT> kamcete ? :) vecer je tek pocela
<marko> good evening
<obruT> ne znam sto je dobro s ovom veceri, al ajd, dobro i tebe
<obruT> s/tebe/tebi/
<weshmashian> obruT: pa mora da je dobra cim se tolko puca vani
<obruT> ma nabijem ih... fakat mi idu na zivce...
<obruT> nego... sto ucinit kad ti zena ocekuje da ces s njom nekak romanticno docekat novu godinu, a ti zelis nesto zalemit i slozit komunikaciju izmedju mikrokontrolera i kompa ?
<weshmashian> napijes ju jako brzo?
<obruT> tek onda ce nastat problem :)
<obruT> mogo bi joj seks past na pamet, a bas mi to jos treba...
<DomaMuffin> Sex na staru godinu je komplementaran s godisnjim kupanjem za novu ! :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ima kaj na telki ? :D
<weshmashian> osim sloja prasine? :)
<marko> ma nista nema na tvu uvijek isto ponavljaju
<DomaMuffin> marko: godinama ne gledam telku, mozda ima nade da me iznenade .. osim ako i dalje ne pustaju supermena :) 
<Mmike> jel' rokaju kod vas?
<Mmike> kod mene jako rokaju
<DomaMuffin> ne puo, ali dovoljno da malog brecaju
<Mmike> srecom, meni zena i dete (za sad) spavaju
<Mmike> al' k'o da sam u fakin bejrutu
<DomaMuffin> ;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkF2C_u3Hgs # ratatatat Bejrut pfam blam MuhamedAllah bam bam ! 
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: black hawk down _ barra barra, Views: 551986, Rating: 98.23864%
<Mmike> 4.67341128 LTC
<Mmike> a daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj!
<DomaMuffin> oKLEN TI TOL'KO :d
<DomaMuffin> Treba obit' neki exchange
<marko> doma pozz
<DomaMuffin> \o/
<Mmike> treba smislit neku lutriju
<Mmike> ili nesto
<Mmike> pa da kroz nas to sve prolazi
<DomaMuffin> za dom - muffin ! 
<Mmike> jebemti, neznam dal' sam ikad novu godinu na ircu docekao
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ima vec nekakvih lutrija , al nish kaj bi znao zloupotrijebit' 
<marko> ja evo na you tube pustio glazbu i pijem pivu 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, pa napravimo i mi svoju
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: iduce ces mozda i babu/dedu upregnut' :) 
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: i neki skriptirani kua kaj bi nas reklamirao po ircu/exchangeovima/chatovima poolova ?! 
<Mmike> https://github.com/deseret-tech/litecoin-python
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, brijem da iduce kolektivno idem nekud
<marko> skidam PclinusOs Mate
<Mmike> skupit jos par ljudi kaj imaju decu, iznajmit kucu neku negdje u lici ili gorskom kotru, i tamo
<Mmike> bez petardi i inih sranja
<Mmike> samo mi, alkohol, i snijeg
<Mmike> i zene koje paze decu, dakako :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: kam ces tocno s jednogodisnjim detetom ? nemres bas u Gorski Kotar z njim, kaj da se nekaj desi ? 
<Mmike> kaj bi se moglo desit?
<DomaMuffin> Pa da znas, ne bi bio problem :) 
<Mmike> pa daj primjer neki :)
<Mmike> sa godiinu i 3 meseca - jel' vec hodat pocme?
<DomaMuffin> Ti kak ti volja, ali meni je Filip bil prekrhak prve godine :) 
<Mmike> e
<weshmashian> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l7ixRE3OCw
<Mmike> stakla su mi se zatresla sad
<datase> weshmashian: Title: X Security - It's worse than it looks [30c3], Views: 1156, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> jebem im mater
<weshmashian> tu je relatino tiho
<weshmashian> relativno dapace
<DomaMuffin> Jedva cekam da mali naraste da pocnemo tjednima prije nove obilaziti kvart i postavljati dinamit ! Sve zapisujem, bum mu rekel "vish, 2015 su ovi tu bacali A klasu petardi, sad cemo im jebemo sve po spisku" !
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: cital sam da i s 9 mjeseci znaju hodat' 
<Mmike> screw that, i'm rollin'
<Mmike> it's new years eve
<DomaMuffin> http://www.roditelji.hr/beba/701-dijetetovi-prvi-koraci/ # ode ovaj kanal s zla na gore :)
<Mmike> almost
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam smoto motku 
<weshmashian> mislim da je moj bil lijen za pocet hodat, cek da pitam Enciklopediju
<DomaMuffin> Sad sam sav gumen
<Mmike> kad su vasi poceli hodat?
<Mmike> ja sam popio inCider - odvratno nesto
<Mmike> moram brzo viskijem popravit
<weshmashian> je, sa nes vise od dvije godine
<Mmike> weshmashian, 2 godine?
<weshmashian> da
<Mmike> a kad je progovorio?
<weshmashian> heh, imam Carolansa u fridzu, trebalo bi otpit
<marko> ja pijem bavariu
<weshmashian> Mmike: nakon kaj je pocel hodat :)
<weshmashian> poceli smo zapisivat bisere od treceg mjeseca 2013
 * Mmike pije Glenrothes
<weshmashian> znaci, nesto prije nego je imo 2.5g
<Mmike> uskoro cu ostat bez toga pa cu se prebacit na Bowmore
<Mmike> a onda cu i bez toga ostat
<Mmike> totalno sam jadan s viskijem
<weshmashian> boo-hoo :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: pozdralja Enciklopedija Znanja :)
<DomaMuffin> Moja Zenopedia veli da je moj s 15mj, i da bi isla nekam s njim dok je bil tak mali, pod uvjetom da je ziher-ziher da mali ima uvjete za spavati
<weshmashian> pozdravlja* jebemu i tipkanje
<Mmike> Imam jos Jack Daniels, al' to je burbon, i imam jos 'White Heather' - to opce ne zelim probat :)
<DomaMuffin> Rekla mi je i par rijeci o bezrazloznoj paranoji, ali to vas se ne tice :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, :D:D
<weshmashian> lol
<Mmike> weshmashian, mahni joj nazad, reci da mi fakat zao za stsolicu :/
<Mmike> stolicu, stovise!
<Mmike> mislim, zao mi za zavlacenje, ne za stolac per-se :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, pa ideja je da ima di spavat
<weshmashian> je je :)
<weshmashian> sad melje tu nesto, ne znam
<Mmike> ima na plitvicama, tj, tam negdje okolo, izmedju plitvica i saborskog, lik neki kaj iznajmljuje kucerdu, taman ima soba i svega i za klince i za nas hahare
<Mmike> i vani veliki kamin, moze se rostac pec fino na snijegu
<DomaMuffin> Cekaj,Mmike.Zakaj imas u kuci cugu koju ne zelis piti ? to je premade cuga ( http://www.barnonedrinks.com/drinks/w/white-heather-5479.html ) ? 
<Mmike> plus kaj mosh na plitvicka jezera - poseban dozivljaj po zimi
<Mmike> weshmashian, ak mislis da trebas jos mahnut, mahni, sad neznam vise kaj bi ti reko :)
<weshmashian> rekla sam da ti treba bit yao ya stolac jer je bila super ponuda i super stolac i sve oko njega neynam di je smajlic tu
<weshmashian> a bome nniti y
<weshmashian> z slovo z
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: uspavati nekoliko djece razlicitih roditelja, u njeznoj dobi, svako s svojim bioritmom , u nepoznatoj sobi ? 
<Mmike> weshmashian loce isto :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ^^ eto, det voz hr
<DomaMuffin> Opet paranoiziram :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, ne, soba per dete :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: to je onda jebenica! 
<Mmike> http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_73607/white-heather-scotch-whisky-700ml?utm_campaign=bazaarvoice&utm_medium=SearchVoice&utm_source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> al' je blended
<Mmike> a blended viskiju su (meni) low grade
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/je-li-ovo-najjezivija-snimka-ikad--gurnuo-je-prst-u-dlakavu-nakupinu-i---/1151041/
<Mmike> eeek
<weshmashian> right, as if i'm clicking on that link
<DomaMuffin> kliknuo sam, sad mi se jede sir
<Mmike> da im bar moze nestat struje
<Mmike> petardama i raketama i tima
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly-home> Wed Jan  1 00:00:00 CET 2014
<obruT>            .
<obruT>          .* *.               `o`o`
<obruT>          *. .*              o`o`o`o      ^,^,^
<obruT>            * \               `o`o`     ^,^,^,^,^
<obruT>               \     ***        |       ^,^,^,^,^
<obruT>                \   *****       |        /^,^,^
<obruT>                 \   ***        |       /
<obruT>     ~@~*~@~      \   \         |      /
<obruT>   ~*~@~*~@~*~     \   \        |     /
<obruT>   ~*~@smd@~*~      \   \       |    /     #$#$#        .`'.;.
<obruT>   ~*~@~*~@~*~       \   \      |   /     #$#$#$#   00  .`,.',
<obruT>     ~@~*~@~ \        \   \     |  /      /#$#$#   /|||  `.,'
<obruT> _____________\________\___\____|_/______/_________|\/\___||______ 
<DomaMuffin> Sretna nova svima !!
<weshmashian> hepi nju jr i to sve :)
<CTCP2> felice anno nuovo xD
<DomaMuffin> Cek, zakaj ste vi bez dece doma ? :) 
 * CTCP2 broji coine
<DomaMuffin> +1
<Mmike> obruT, :D
<Mmike> Sve najbolje, djaci!
<Mmike> jelly-home, 7 sekundi prerano :)
<DomaMuffin> To ga je freenode zeznul :) 
<CTCP2> nije, vec 2 sek "prekasno"
<CTCP2> sat vam nije sinkro
<Mmike> meni sat stalno sinkan!
<Mmike> ja imam ubuntu!
<DomaMuffin> Vama svima mora da ubuntu setira satove, 2 ujutro je :) 
<CTCP2> to linux, to ne valja
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: kaj nisi ti na mint preshel ?
<CTCP2> linux je dobar samo za mintanje
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, na laptopu, na desktopu sam na kubunturcu
<jelly-home> Mmike: System time     : 0.000000330 seconds fast of NTP time
<DomaMuffin> Nego, di jeftin aftermarket cooler ubost za ove nase GPU zvijeri ? ebay mi je skup malo,a nemam pravu vrstu kartice za newegg
<Mmike> jelly, cim si to dobio?
<jelly-home> klijentom za ntp server
<jelly-home> chronyc tracking
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> izgleda da je meni kasnio sat
<Mmike> sramota
<DomaMuffin> okrivi temperaturu i pocni nevezanu pricu o kristalima 
<CTCP2> linux.
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin++
<DomaMuffin> chronyd can adjust the rate of the clock on Linux in a larger range, which allows it to operate even on machines with broken or unstable clock (e.g. in some virtual machines). o0o0o0o0 !!!!
<jelly-home> obican ntpd radi ok u vmwaretu
<jelly-home> oni cak imaju upute kako tocno podesiti postavke hosta i guesta 
<DomaMuffin> Fala kaj si me podsjetil da ja moram virtualizirati besplatnim softverom :D
<jelly-home> .pal DomaMuffin 
 * datase points at DomaMuffin and laughs uproariously.
<DomaMuffin> Na ESXiju mi je sve fajn radilo , ovo poslije .. 
<DomaMuffin> .pal DomaMuffin
 * datase points at DomaMuffin and laughs uproariously.
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> smirio se bejrut
<DomaMuffin> FalaDragiBogek kaj ta pirotehnika nije jeftinija ! 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> u kurcu je totalno to
<Mmike> pogotovo je u kurcu kad ja ne pucam! :)
<DomaMuffin> Nemam pojma, uvijek sam radije kupil cugu nego civilne eksplozive
<jelly-home> eh vi vojnici
<DomaMuffin> *wannaber
<jelly-home> nije petarda ak ne ostavi rupu od metra u asfaltu, jel
<Mmike> ja sam puco k'o klinac
<Mmike> provaljivali smo k'o klinci u marsalku i krali municiju :)
<Mmike> i onda smo to rastavljali i mixali i picke materine
<Mmike> debili
<weshmashian> o_O
<DomaMuffin> Nije petarda ako joj prava namjena nije ostavljanje rupe u 20-30 cm aktivnog oklopa. Na stranu shala, osobno se vise palim na vatromete nego petarde i pizdarije, em mi je lepo za videt, em mi ne izbije bubnjic
<jelly-home> Mmike: bar se niko nije ubio
<weshmashian> to su ovi huligani iz Dugava, samo su zajebavali posten narod u Travnom
<DomaMuffin> Idem smotat' motku. 
<jelly-home> stavljam popodne ime na zvonce u zgradi, ulaze neka djeca i zamirisu cijeli hodnik po zelenom
<jelly-home> ... skoro sam pitao posto i di
<PoleDanceMuffin> Bolje nego da se drogiraju , ili nedajboze piju
<PoleDanceMuffin> jelly-home: ako si friski u kvartu, a oni su klinci, probaj prvo s navlacenjem za uho i "daj to ovdje, jel ti znaju mama i tata" :) Jeftinije je :)
<jelly-home> !
<jelly-home> evo ga, i ovdje se smirilo
<Mmike> weshmashian, :D
<Mmike> obruT i njegova skripta :)
<Mmike> klinci tu na parkingu imaju tak neki ojadni arsenal
<ivoks> sve najbolje!!!
<jelly-home> itebi sinko
<Vlado9A3CY> ekipa, sretna nova
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-01
<Tonilgalaxynote> Moze preporuka irc klijenta za android
<Tonilgalaxynote> I da sretna vam nova godina!
<Tonilgalaxynote> uf baterija pri kraju gibam.budite pozdravljeni
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :* :)
<tonil> sretna vam nova!
<tonil> nocas popio bocu whiskeya 
<tonil> jos sam mamuran
<Mmike> los neki viski 
<Mmike> ako si mamuran od njega :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hvala i tebi :)
<SilverSpace> tonil: ja kad popijem flasu wiskya ne mogu drugi dan ustati iz kreveta :)
<DomaMuffin> tonil: koliko ti traje baterija kad ga stalno cackas /tablet) ? 
<tonil> gledao youtube jucer nekih 7-8 sati na njemu,i ostavio ga preko noci i tek mi jutros javilo  da je baterija nisko na 13%,al inace puni se veoma brzo
<SilverSpace> koji tablet
<tonil> nije tablet
<tonil> al moze se reci da je
<tonil> galaxy note
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> ja imam iPad mini
<SilverSpace> greskom sam kupio artikal ali nisam imao novca da platim pa je ostala ne placena stavka, kontaktiro sam selera i rekao da zelim otkazati transakciju i on je rekao da je sve ok, seller je ostavio i pozitivan fedback, međutim sada me tereti ebay da moram da platim tu stavku . kako mogu da otkazem tu transakciju da me niko ne tereti 
<SilverSpace> o cemu ovaj prica 
<SilverSpace> kak je kupio ako nije platio
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/uredaj-hakiranje-wi-fi-veze-13-km-udaljenosti/129354.aspx
<SilverSpace> prvi april
<obruT> tonil: taj tekst ima toliko nepovezanih cinjenica da mi uopce nije jasno sto autor zeli reci
<tonil> "dok su HP Proliant poslužitelji ranjivi na jednu drugu ranjivost."
<SilverSpace> obruT: moras tocno biti 13km udaljen da bi te hakirao :)
<SilverSpace> ako nisi nis od toga 
<rut> Sve najbolje u 2014
<SilverSpace> thx i tebi
<rut> hvala
<SilverSpace> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-WY6WsTvsgkk/UsPgYAqcsVI/AAAAAAAAcpU/3-rLCgIwF0o/w439-h591-no/0004007.63.jpg
<weshmashian> mornin'
<tonil> obruT, jes ti gledao novo auto za kupit ? evo nesto povoljno http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/renault-megane-grandtour-1.5-dci-oglas-10145955
 * Mmike ce danas ic zasarafit mp3 player u svoju mazdu
<Mmike> moram pol auta rastavit da dodjem do kazica
<Mmike> fun times :0
<tonil> ha
<tonil> znam kako ti je
<obruT> tonil: pa da mi se pokvari u sred europe... nema sanse
<tonil> u stare fieste sta sam ima to je bilo jednostavno samo izvuces i gurnes
<tonil> obruT, kak mislis?
<tonil> mislis da ima preveliku kilometrazu?
<tonil> obruT, sto sada vozis?
<obruT> sada vozim author 4407 :P
<tonil> lol
<tonil> opet skup sport ti bicikli
<tonil> ja uzeo jedan od 800 kuna i to mi je previse xD
<vileni> previse je ako se raspada
<tonil> nije dobar je za sada :)
<tonil> ne idem sa njim na duge relacije posto sam na selu napravim krug do grada i natrag
<tonil> :)
<obruT> tonil: ja biciklom napravim godisnje vise kilometraze nego ti autom tak da ono :P
<tonil> ha :)
<vileni> obruT: koliko radis godisnje? 
<tonil> bome odkad sam krenuo na faks,livam svako treći dan benzine 200 kuna tak da neznam ni sam mislim da sam napravio dosta kilometraze
<obruT> vileni: ne bas previse... ovisi od sezone do sezone... al nakupi se ponesto tisuca kilometara bez racunanja voznje po gradu
<marko> dobar dan
<vileni> ja vjerojatno ni 1000 ne napravim na biciklu, posto vozim samo kad je ok vrijeme :)
<jelly-home> tonil: prezentacija je izvrsna ali clanak u bugu totalno promasuje stvar
<vileni> clanak je lose prepisan sa ars technica
<DomaMuffin> vileni: napisao si to kao da to nije bugova tradicija oduvijek 
<DomaMuffin> Tko kupuje bug ? :) 
<vileni> DomaMuffin: neznam za oduvijek, nekad mi je bug bio pojam casopisa, ali tada valjda nije postojala ars technica :)
<DomaMuffin> bug ti je,vjerojatno, bio pojam za casopis dok je bio casopis , a ne reklame i dva prepisana clanka
<vileni> bilo je to nekad u proslom stoljecu
<DomaMuffin> jebes mi sve, mozda bi ga jos nekad i kupio da kosta pola i da si reklame ostave. 
<DomaMuffin> Uvijek mi je bilo lijepo citati o hardveru koji si ne mogu priustiti
<marko> isto i kod mene
<DomaMuffin> Nda, mogu si ostaviti i olegove clanke, afaik :) 
<DomaMuffin> *afaic
<marko> oleg ima uvijek komentare dobre
<Mmike> vileni, , obruT sretni vam praznici
<Mmike> obruT, stoko jedna s automated skriptama
<vileni> i tebi isto Mmike :)
<Mmike> obruT, za dan republike nemas takvu, a? :)
<Mmike> ili za dan AVNOJa
<DomaMuffin> meni je oleg bio zabavan dok nisam skuzio da se njise kako vjetar puse 
<marko> jeste citali knjige od blogera kruleta
<vileni> pa zna biti zabavan i sad
<Mmike> oleg je zabavan kad ne pise o racunalima
<Mmike> kad pise o racunalima onda je jadan
<Mmike> jer nema pojma
<DomaMuffin> ovo kaj Mmike veli
<vileni> druga je stvar koliko ga treba uzimati za ozbiljno :)
<Mmike> recimo, onaj clanak o antonovu
<Mmike> pre jebeno
<vileni> e to, ovo sto je pisao o antonovu i ledolomcima, mislim da je profulao profesiju :)
<DomaMuffin> :) 
 * DomaMuffin bi trebao ugasiti piceka i zamijeniti napajanje, a tak je lijen
<Mmike> vileni, ledolomci? nisam to vidio - daj
<vileni> Mmike: na fb je nesto komentirao :)
<vileni> netko od frendova ga prati pa sam vidio
<SilverSpace> fuj rucak
 * SilverSpace je rucao janjetinu 
<SilverSpace> sad mogi ici spat
 * DomaMuffin pece janjetinu
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/5
<Mmike> zna li tko zasto se basenam ne izvrsi?
<Mmike> (-execdir sugestija nije rjesenje :P )
<weshmashian> sh -c "$(echo basename {})" \;
<weshmashian> dis vrkz
<Mmike> blj?
<Mmike> sad sam jos vise zbunjen
<jelly-home> $(echo ) ?
<civija> Mmike: zasto sh -c ...?
<civija> radi normalno -exec basename {}
<jelly-home> ^^
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kak to odgovara na moje pitanje? :)
<jelly-home> civija: jer ak nema bar tri nivoa indirekcije, ne valja
<Mmike> u biti zelim nesto a-la: find ... -exec sh -c 'gzip -c {} > /mnt/storage/backup/$(basename {}).'
<Mmike> al' se ovaj basename ne izvrsi
<Mmike> i sad, rjesenje jest -execdir, pa onda {} ima samo filename, bez direktorija, pa onda basename nije potreban
<jelly-home> Mmike: u kojem trenutku se radi ekspanzija $nesto unutar "" , i koja je razlika izmedju '' i ""
<Mmike> al' i dalje mi nije jasno zasto se basename ne izvrsi
<civija> izvrsi :)
<civija> samo ne daje ono sto zelis
<marko-s> dobar dan
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR /tmp/test> basename {}
<Mmike> {}
<civija> inace sretna vam nova i tako to :)
<marko-s> haval također
<marko-s> hvala
<Mmike> kako da onda ubijem direktorij? :)
<weshmashian> rm -rf? :)
<Mmike> htio bih, recimo: find ... -print0 | xargs -0 -n1 -P4 -Ibla sh -c "gzip -c bla > /mnt/storage/backup/$(basename bla).gz"
<jelly-home> find ... -exec sh -c 'f={}; n=$(basename $f); echo $n'
<Mmike> u biti ne moram
<Mmike> samo sam glup sa "" 
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR /tmp/test> find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 -n1 -P1 -Ibla sh -c 'echo $(basename bla)'
<Mmike> 3.txt
<Mmike> 1.txt
<Mmike> 2.txt
<jelly-home> -exec ima blesavu sintaksu, skoro nikad ga ne koristim
<jelly-home> em {} em ;
<Mmike> ma, -print0 | xargs -0 je zgodna zbog -P
<SilverSpace> oo vidi imenjak na timeline  :)
<SilverSpace> civija: jes ti ziv :)
<budz0r> sretna nova!
<CTCP2> takodjer
<CTCP2> zanimljivo.. prebacio sam wattmetar na drugi rig (s 750 W napajanjem) i i taj sad odjednom trosi vise
<CTCP2> oko 740-770 W
<CTCP2> ko i ovaj drugi s 850 W napajanjem
<CTCP2> a dok su bili dolje u prizemlju, oba su isla oko 700-710 W
<budz0r> jelly-home: si probao mozda http://www.opensolutions.ie/open-source/vimbadmin
<jelly-home> budz0r: ne
<DomaMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1555439_10201901123022630_1673104702_n.jpg # printers are bad m'kay 
<jelly-home> budz0r: ne znam skoro nista o virtual mailbox rjesenjima... unix accounti skaliraju sasvim uredno do 100k-1M korisnika ;-)
<DomaMuffin> jelly: a u kompleksnijim hijerarhijama s visestrukim identitetima samo forwardas mailove od unix accounta do unix accounta ? 
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam mislio da prepojednostavnjujem
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: nema hijerarhija, samo domene i accounti ;-)
<jelly-home> mislim, ima aliasa ali nisu nikad cross-domain... ako nekome to treba, da, forwardi
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: wattmetar muci promjena nadmorske visne 
<SilverSpace> :=)
<jelly-home> lol?
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : i meni se cini xD
<civija> SilverSpace: evo jedva ziv ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> obruT, 29km mi je maximum na biciklu koliko sam napravio u jednom danu :)
 * ivoks razmislja ugraditi rfid citac
<ivoks> ono, za ljude, kad dolaze, kad odlaze...
<ivoks> ahahaha
<ivoks> na jednoj slovenskoj stranici:
<ivoks> Naša web stranica koristi tehnologiju "kolačića” (cookies). Dozvolite kolačiće kako bismo mogli poboljšati vašeg iskustvo korištenja naše stranice. Dozvoli kolačiće Zavrni piškotke
<ivoks> zavrni piskotke :)
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/mazda-6-2.3-oglas-9111579?list_return_url=%2Fauti%2Fmazda-6-2.3-oglas-9111579
<Mmike> ivoks, pa sretna ti nova godina! :)
<ivoks> Mmike: sretna i tebi :)
<Mmike> kad cemo se ic vozit tvojim autom i nakon toga jest? :)
<Mmike> nemoj da ga prodas pa da ne ispadne nist od oklade!
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> sta je bila oklada? manje od 7 litara po gradu?
<Mmike> http://i.minus.com/ibhwkvCPXL1S8L.gif
<Mmike> da, al' ja vozim :)
<Mmike> NORMALNO!
<Mmike> nista ganjanje i preseravanje
<ivoks> ma ja vozim, kaj ti je
<ivoks> mislio sam radit u uredu
<ivoks> al... igrat cu igrice
<ivoks> John Han invited you to connect 5 days ago.
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> maci iz samsunga
<ivoks> http://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/4ce1fa44-6327-11e3-82a2-12313d14c88b-medium.jpg
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj si napravim ledjima da me tak ukoce
<civija> Mmike: disk(ovi) ti pritiscu zivac
<civija> zivac ti onda dovodi do misicnog spazma
<SweetMuffin> Spavas na kaucu
<civija> i onda boli
<civija> i ako oces izbjec operaciju pocni pod hitno vjezbat :)
<SweetMuffin> Pa ako je manja operacija, mozda ipak .. :) 
<civija> kod kicme nema male operacije :)
<CTCP2> misici su ti preslabi
<CTCP2> misici su ti preslabi + kilaza prevelka :D
<CTCP2> na kolko si kila sad? xD
<CTCP2> ja sam se udebljo 10 kila vise neg kaj sam bio i osjecam pun kufer vise tereta
<civija> kako meni rekose doktori nedavno
<civija> 1 kg vise u trbuhu je 7 kg vise opterecenja na kicmu
<CTCP2> bas osjetim da su mi kicma i koljena preopterecena
 * ivoks pocinje mrsaviti sutra
<ivoks> 1.1. sam si tolerirao, ali od 2.1. krecem ozbiljno
<ivoks> cilj mi je skinuti 20-30 kg do ljeta
<CTCP2> kolko kila/visina
<CTCP2> (sad imas)
<ivoks> sad sam negdje na 115kg, na 182cm
<CTCP2> auu :D
<ivoks> ali nije to sve salo; ja sam snazan :)
<CTCP2> teske kosti ((c)cartman) xD
<SilverSpace> Mmike: leda bole najcesce od ne adekvatnok kreveta 
<ivoks> ne, igrao sam vaterpolo 10 godina, pa sam sirok
<SilverSpace> sirok ko ormar :)
<SilverSpace> trokrilni
<Mmike> ides
 * Mmike je 185cm, 105kg :)
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> sad se bas idem vagat :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kad smo kod vaterpola od Jelace mama na zebri nastradala 
 * SilverSpace 182, 110
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa jel dobro?
<SilverSpace> ne znam nisam uspio joj starog ulovit ispred zgrade 
<SilverSpace> znam da je u bolnici zavrsila
 * Mmike ima 108 kila
<Mmike> jedno 10 previse
<Mmike> za pocetak
<CTCP2> jedno 30 kila :D
<CTCP2> lol: http://www.njuskalo.hr/procesori/amd-athlon-64-x2-4200-am2-oglas-10201035
<Mmike> jel' vam radi ovo: http://pornmaki.com/video/gianna-michaels-deepthroats-2-cocks-213901.html#.UsRURedDvpo (NOT SAFE FOR WORK!)
<CTCP2> i lol: http://www.njuskalo.hr/procesori/hladnjak-oglas-9332859
<Mmike> to je cijena :)
<Mmike> drzi cijenu :)
<SilverSpace> takav bi ja proc trebao 
<CTCP2> ono kad stock cooler prodaje za 100 kn... :D
<CTCP2> Mmike : radi, al iz druge :D
<SilverSpace> ustvari zaboravih kojii tocno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mislim da cak imam neki negdje
<Mmike> e, drek
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji socket?
<Mmike> mislim da ja imam 939 i onaj prije
<Mmike> 738 ili koji vec
<SilverSpace> am2
<Mmike> imam i taj negdje
<Mmike> 2jezgreni
<SilverSpace> Socket AM2 for AMD Athlon™ 64FX / 64X2 / 64 and Sempron Processors
<SilverSpace> sad je Sempron unutra
<CTCP2> kakvu plocu imas
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?cat=CPU&Model=ALiveNF6G-DVI
<CTCP2> tj koju
<SilverSpace> sad je Sempron 
<SilverSpace> ups 
<Mmike> imam osjecaj da kad bi nekak uspio natjerat ledja da krcnu da bi bilo sve ok
<Mmike> a jebote, malo s gornjim ledjima malo s donjmi bedovi
<SilverSpace> Sempron 1800MHz
<Mmike> sa srednjim jos nismo imali :)
<SilverSpace> prodisa bi joj racunalo sa boljim procom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam imao dosta problema cak mi je reko doktor i za operaciju 
<SilverSpace> i izvuko sam se vjezbom i promjenom kreveta 
<SilverSpace> 5mm bio disk pomaknut 
<Mmike> ma joj
<Mmike> necu ti nit pricat na cem ja spavam
<Mmike>  :/
<jelly-home> zasto stedit na madracu i podnicama
<SilverSpace> lik koji mi je doso doma leda poravnati prvo kaj je krevet pogledao 
<SilverSpace> mjesec dana nisam skoro iz kreveta mogo ustati i svaki dan na inekcijama bio 
<jelly-home> o.o
<Mmike> jelly, zato kaj spavas na kaucu u dnevnom jer je u spavacoj dete
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> dobro, to je 6 mjeseci ;-)
<weshmashian> heh
<weshmashian> Mmike: ko ti kriv kad hrces :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bolje da si na podu nego na kaucu sjebat ces si leda 
<ivoks> Mmike: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kneeling_chair
<tonil> na kaucu je uzas spavat bar mome
<tonil> leđa mi se svaki put ukoče kad sam tamo
<Mmike> ivoks, ti imas to?
<tonil> SilverSpace, kakvih si zdrastvenih problema imao?
<SilverSpace> tonil: kicma s2 disk pomaknut 5mm
<tonil> auu
<SilverSpace> ukocilo me 
<SilverSpace> od pete pa do leda utrnulo 
<Mmike> mene sad boli samo jaje
<Mmike> i k'o da su mi crijeva puna s lijeve strane
<Mmike> popio brufen
<Mmike> idem lec
<Mmike> tj, objesit se za noge
<SilverSpace> nosis dijete previse na rukama 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> following an explosion in Prague, the Palestinian ambassador to the Czech Republic has just been killed
<SilverSpace> citam i nije mi bas jasno
<jelly-home> hm, aljazeera ima free stream http://balkans.aljazeera.net/uzivo 
<tonil> ak se netko sijeca ove scene http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Lge2_H_8IQ
<datase> tonil: Title: spies like us - doctor, Views: 375194, Rating: 98.409786%
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/jR4lLJu_-wE
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: "The Walking (And Talking) Dead" — A Bad Lip Reading of The Walking Dead, Views: 13977164, Rating: 98.85726%
<SweetMuffin> jelly-home: 6mj spavas na kaucu jer dijete, ostatak zivota spavas na kaucu jer ti je super spavati na miru :) 
<tonil> meni stari kad dodje doma isto spava na kaucu XD
<SilverSpace> ako imate kalendar iz 1986 mozete ga koristiti i 2014
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/16c25998ef89f2b5ce61cfcb4cbf4060.jpg?rand=230302249
<tonil> SilverSpace, fora
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> vis mogo bi si bezicnog misa sutra kupiti
<SilverSpace> kotacic mi se potrosio
<DomaMuffin> Promijenio napajanje, nisam ni skuzio koliko je bilo komfornije s starim ( staro je bilo modularno).
<DomaMuffin> 'el ubuntu zna iskoristiti ( mozda krivo pitam, zna li mu hardver reci da moze) USB3 brzine, ako kao boot media postavim USB3 stick? Ili to vidi pri bootu kao  v1/1.1/2 device?
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> tesko pitanje 
<SilverSpace> Colorado ušao u povijest: Marihuana u slobodnoj prodaji
<DomaMuffin> Koliko poreza lupaju ?
<weshmashian> best guess - koliko god mogu
<DomaMuffin> According to the state's voter guide, the measure is expected to bring in $67 million a year. # brijem da ce se ugodno iznenaditi kad vide prave brojeve
<weshmashian> odem o/
<DomaMuffin> iBok
<SilverSpace> iCega
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : kotacic, sta je to? xD
<CTCP2> aha, kotacic, ne kuglica :>
 * CTCP2 fail
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> pocne sam saltati stranicu gore dolje 
<SilverSpace> IR camera prikazuje da su muškarci uvijek najtopliji oko jaja 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi gledao rush
<weshmashian> i tak
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : jel ti eu.ltcrabbit.com steka?
<CTCP2> vidim da mi svako malo prebacuje na alternativni us.ltcrabbit.com
<CTCP2> tak cijeli dan
<CTCP2> a sve to dost utjece na profit, padne za cca 10-15%
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: ne
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: kaj nam nisu u prosjeku najtopliji zglobovi ? 
<DomaMuffin> krivo sam mislio http://guides.wikinut.com/Warmest-and-Coldest-Parts-of-the-Human-Body/1t64n88p/
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/svijet/cijelu-noc-cekali-su-otvaranje-trgovina-da-mogu-kupiti-travu-347517
<SilverSpace> kuzim kupit legalno a proizvodnja ilegalna 
<SilverSpace> pa od kud im onda vutra
<SilverSpace> prazne policijska skladista
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-02
<BotaniCar> Uvoze iz Albanije :) 
<BotaniCar> Znam da svima treba pravilnik o ambalazi i otpadu pa evo : http://www.fzoeu.hr/hrv/pdf/pravilnik_ambalaza.pdf :) 
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar_> "an't rdp to a domain controller because of a time sync problem. Can't use net time \\servername /set or any w32tm commands because cannot auth to the server due to the time sync problem! Can't get local console access either"
<BotaniCar_> Zivjela vremena ! 
<igustin> Prvi hrvatski eGovernment sustav u cijelosti izgrađen na slobodnom softveru http://is.gd/ccdWIQ
<BotaniCar_> Onaj isti koji su kopipejstali od britanaca ? :) 
<BotaniCar_> Nisam nigdje nasao cifre koje ce kostati odrzavanje tog slobodnog rjesenja, imas kakve brojke igustin ? 
<obruT> jel se to meni cini ili ta lana koristi client side certificate autentikaciju ? to je cool
<BotaniCar_> Je, to je kul dok se ne nadjes negdje bez card readera i tokena, kaj nisu mogli obicnu usr/pwd kombinaciju koristiti, ( pretpostavljam da je stvar ionako read only) 
<jelly-home> nadjes se negdje i bas moras pisati mirovinsko svojim zaposlenicima??
<jelly-home> nije r/o, jedan klik daleko su Upute: https://hzmo-lana-wiki.ultima.hr/
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ja svog shefa znam ne vidjeti po 3 mjeseca jer je po terenima. I, ovdje ne vidim da to nije i portal na kojem cu napraviti provjeru da li me poslodavac namiruje kako treba, ako je .. 
<obruT> BotaniCar_: nije da za takav nacin autentikacije *moras* koristit reader i token, ali da, kao sto jelly kaze... bas ces na sred plaze morat to koristit :P 
<igustin> BotaniCar_: ovo nije gov.hr već nešto drugo
<BotaniCar_> igustin: skuzio sam, imas kakve informacije koliko je to "frakcija frakcije" u kunama ?
<igustin> BotaniCar_: ja ne znam (još), ali znat će se sve, ako ne prije onda na DC2014
<BotaniCar_> igustin: kul ! 
<jelly-home> mene vise interesira da li smartcard auth _uopce_ radi na linux klijentima
<BotaniCar_> nda, jelly-home i obruT imate pravo (fala za wiki), cini se da cu za provjeru da li me poslodavac namiruje i dalje morati osobno odlaziti do onih debelih baba
<obruT> jelly-home: radilo je pred 10 godina kad sam se igrao s tim
<obruT> valjda radi i sad
<ivoks> jelly-home: radi
<ivoks> i onaj usb isto radi
<BotaniCar_> Ma cekaj , mozda ipak pizdim s razlogom: "Usluga je namijenjena sljedećim obveznicima:pravnim i fizičkim osobama za prijavu radnika,fizičkim osobama za prijavu sebe kao obveznika i osiguranika"
<BotaniCar_> Ja kao fizicka osoba nemam posla ni s FINAom, ni nemam tokene mimo bancinih, kaj sad ? 
<jelly-home> ako imas obrt, napravis?
<ivoks> mozes imati posla s finom, ako zelis
<ivoks> za uplate i sl.
<ivoks> al to nije isto kao i ono sto obrti i firme moraju
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ako nemam , a smo si zelim uplacivati poloprivredno mirovinsko ?
<jelly-home> onda ih pitas
<ivoks> ah, sad se vise ne moze papirnato, ha?
<BotaniCar_> jelly-home: pto velim, nisu bas pokrili 100% ciljne publike. Doduse, i ovo je vec miljama daleko od neimanja nicega
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: brijem da se moze i dalje papirnato, kak bi to izgledalo da sve one babe po uredima najednom moraju naprekvalifikaciju za nesto korisno :)
<ivoks> znam da se nesto vise ne moze papirnato
<Mmike> dzaba to sve kad i dalje porezna fini salje dopise papirnatim oblikom
<ivoks> Vlasti u Coloradu vjeruju da će se ostvariti godišnji promet marihuane vrijedan 578 milijuna dolara što će državi donijeti oko 67 milijuna dolara poreza godišnje.
<ivoks> mene fascinira kako oni zele da se sve plati u istom danu
<ivoks> a onda im treba tjedan dana da registriraju transakciju na racunu
<jelly-home> da, ako imas 5000 zaposlenika, imas da se iskesiras
<ivoks> sad ce ljudi poceti pomicati datum isplate placa
<ivoks> i mijenjati ce datume kada ce placati racune
<ivoks> nelikvidnost ce sigurno skociti prvih par mjeseci
<jelly-home> eyup
<ivoks> mislim, oduvijek je zakon da se isplacuje isti dan
<ivoks> nije to novo
<ivoks> ali do sad to nisu kontrolirali
<jelly-home> to niko nije mogao predvidjeti
<ivoks> a sad ce kontrolirati tako sto cemo im slati izvjestaj da je uplaceno
<jelly-home> linic ce kriviti realni sektor ;-)
<ivoks> sto mi je smijesno, jer imaju uvid u ziro racune i, pobogu, imaju uvid u svoje ziro racune
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: kaj nije bila neka spika da drzavne institucije vise nece smjeti zahtjevati od Korisnika informacije koje umrezene institucije vec imaju ? Ili to jos nije na snazi ?
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> apis-it
<ivoks> umrezeno je nista
<BotaniCar_> jelly-home: da ima muda krivio bi resorne ministre sto nemamo realni sektor
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: da.
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<BotaniCar_> zivo me zanima koliko ce mi zamjena postojecih coolera s ovima utisati racunalo http://www.quietpc.com/x-rw-80r
<tonil> dal netko zna koji istrument svira u pozadini jel ovo harmonika? http://youtu.be/D4e4BpigJzc?t=1m1s
<datase> tonil: Title: Pitbull- I Know you want me Ft. Costi & Oanna, Views: 4260, Rating: 95.78947%
<BotaniCar_> erm, slusas pitbulla :) 
<jelly-home> ovaj nije stalozen
<tonil> nije pitbull to je samo neki mix
<tonil> remix
<tonil> naletio na nj u ovom videju http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCBrL6YbtW8
<datase> tonil: Title: Serbian gangsters, Views: 318656, Rating: 94.093094%
<tonil> :D
<ivoks> zna netko neku firmu koja izradjuje one ploce s natpisom za firme
<BotaniCar_> Mi oshli do kvartovske tiskare , ni sad ne znam kako se zovu.plasticna tabla,nasa slika, gotovo za dva dana
<SilverSpace> dan
<budz0r> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dan :)
<tonil> dobar dan
<jelly> jutro!
<vileni> jutro definitivno
<tonil> cccombo breaker
<SilverSpace> guba http://is.gd/G9s75X
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet/307362/Poginuo-otvarajuci-sef-koji-nitko-nije-dirao-25-godina.html
<BotaniCar_> Rekao mi seller da sam █▄▀▄▀▄▀▄█▓▒░ 100% POSITIV, TOP Ebayer, → 5 ☆☆☆☆☆ ░▒▓█▄▀▄▀▄▀▄█ , jos nisam ni platio :) 
<jelly> A+++++ 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: kaj kupujes :)
<BotaniCar_> To rangiranje kupaca mi je kao ono endorsanje na linkedinu ;:) 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: ventilatorceke :) 
<SilverSpace> buka ti smeta 
<BotaniCar_> ne meni toliko, spavao sam u serverskim sobama, ali mi je glupo da trujem dijete zvukom 
<jelly> bas, neki za koje nikad ne bi ocekivao su popusili to endorsanje
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ok mi je da ti i ja imamo komparativne poslove i/ili znanje, pa endorsamo jedan drugoga, ali da ja tutlek idem endorsati tebe kao programera, ili nesto slicno .. van pameti 
<BotaniCar_> veli jutarnji da je iz oglasnika nestalo 200kilooglasa za stanove :) Ipak neko dobro od novih zakona :)
<BotaniCar_> Najvise me veseli sto ce uskoro pokrepati svi ovi midlmeniovi (agencije) :) 
<SilverSpace> zasto je to dobro
<BotaniCar_> Zato kaj su njihove marze navijale cijenu. za vise novaca nego taj certifikat kosta :) 
<BotaniCar_> Ajde, od koje su oni uopce koristi, nikakve garancije ne daju, samo traze stanove za tebe uz proviziju, kad se sjetim koliko su me opara trazili da mi oni nadju gajbu, vise mi se isplatilo da uzmem godisnji
<BotaniCar_> A zasto je dobro da se mora istaci certifikat ? Zato kaj je jebeno nevjerojatno da ja u kucu ulozim 3x vise od tebe, i onda ju prodajemo po istoj cijeni jer smo u istom kvartu, pa eto, to vrijedi toliko 
<BotaniCar_> Saces lijepo vidjeti tko je u objekt ulozio pri gradnji, a tko je radio stanove da se obogati
<SilverSpace> leborat :)
<SilverSpace> e
<BotaniCar_> jebo-rad 
<BotaniCar_> rado-jeb
<rut> nije rano za jeb ?
<BotaniCar_> cuj njega, pa blizi sam 40oj nego 30oj, prihvacam jeb u svako doba, dok sam jos u mogucnosti :) ! 
<BotaniCar_> Rano je za napit' se, a i to je diskutabilno
<rut> to su rijeci koje volim cuti .. a ne ko neki filozofi .. i oko pice bi filozofirali pola sata
<SilverSpace> kriza srednjih godina te pere 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: jedino kaj me pere ( al ne priznam ) je suh kua :) 
<rut> kua ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> :)
<rut> botanicar kaj je to kua ?
<BotaniCar_> Svaki put kad me pricepe studentice ekonomije u tramvaju, zapitam se sto radim u braku :) Jos kad to bude na odlasku na posao, i bez njih imam borbe s jutarnjim stojanom :)
<BotaniCar_> kua je kao penis, ali manje galame na mene kad upotrijebim tu rijec
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: hajd ne filozofiraj i navrati po rakiju bit ce ti lakse odmah :)
<rut> a ko galami ?
<rut> dezurni filozofi ?
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: malac opet bolestan, letim doma po poslu, da odteretim zenu .. 
<BotaniCar_> rut: tko drugi :)
<rut> pa ja se pitam jel ti opce imaju kua ?!!
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: kaj neka viroza prehlada ...
<rut> jos im drzava bude kriva kaj ne koriste kua !!!
<SilverSpace> drzava je uvijek kriva 
<rut> onda mjenjaj drzavu silver
<rut> otvorena ti vrata :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: brijem da je crijevna viroza, curi na sve srane bogec :)
<SilverSpace> uh gadno 
<BotaniCar_> Sve mi je cudno, bio je 3 tjedna zdrav 
<rut> muffin nema ti sto biti cudno . to ti je tako svake godine u ovo doba 
<SilverSpace> sarma danas 
<rut> moj savjet okrivi drzavu ... 
<BotaniCar_> rut: cudi me sto nije obolio i prije, to sam htio reci. Okrivil bu'm tete i vrtic koji dozvoljava da bolesna djeca dodju u grupu i glupe roditelje koji bolesnu djecu salju u vrtic. 
<rut> ee tu se slazem sa tobom muffin .. 
<BotaniCar_> Doduse, pricao sam jednom s pripadnikom te roditeljske skupine i veli mi lik da nema babu/dedu da mu cuvaju dete, a ako on ne dodje na posao bu dobil otkaz, kak da mu zamjerim .. 
<rut> a di sljaka ?
<BotaniCar_> nekakav sljaker vulgaris
<rut> di je znea ?
<rut> *zena
<BotaniCar_> Vjerojatno isto, nisam ni pitao 
<rut> to je istina . ako je kod privatnika malo je zajebano 
<BotaniCar_> Znam kakvi poslodavci znaju biti, ne mogu mu ne vjerovati
<rut> pa zato cemo drzavu i za to okrivit
<BotaniCar_> Ja bi drzavu okrivio za to kaj dopusta poslodavcima da micu radno vrijeme prema EU vremenu ( da delam od ranog dopodneva do mraka) , a istovremeno tjeraju djecu iz skole poslije nastave, vec vidim kak ce mi mali koji jos nije za vjerovati mu biti svaki dan sam doma 3-4 sata .. 
<BotaniCar_> *kojem nije za vjerovati
<rut> vidis onda je bolje biti filozof i ne koristit kua :)
<rut> nemas takvih problema
<BotaniCar_> Je, koga cu onda iskoristavati pod stare dane kad peMzija nebu ni za kruh,a sam necu moci ni po casu vode ? Lijepo si sad napravim malog roba i poslije ga ucjenjujem da me pazi jer i s 40 zivi kod mene doma :)
<SilverSpace> joj to sa vrticom je koma 
<rut> imas posao .. skatulju u koju buljis cijeli dan i filozofiras .. pljujes po drzavi i tako :)
<rut> hahah . pa ce ti reci pod te stare dane ko te j***** stari 
<rut> i dati te u dom 
<rut> nek tam imaju brigu 
<BotaniCar_> Gdo bu me u dom dal, dom kosta X kn, a ja penziju od 1800kn :) 
<BotaniCar_> Krepal bum u ovom kaj sam si sad kupil, ako ne krepam pod mostom jer su mi to zapljenili jer nisam oplatio TV pretoplatu :)
<rut> pa bude sin imao 
<BotaniCar_> :)
<rut> valjda ce drzava za 30-40g bolje stajat nego sad
<BotaniCar_> Kakav ej trend zadnjih 20 godina, ne mogu se u to uzdati
<rut> eee vidis . kad se nakotila svega i svacega u ZG 
<rut> *nakotilo
<rut> tj. doteplo 
<BotaniCar_> :) Ti krivis samo centralizaciju za sadasnje stanje ? Slazem se da je to problem, ali lako rjesiv
<BotaniCar_> Da ima posla igdje drugdje, kua bi ljudi u Zg isli
<rut> ma nije samo ZG . i druga sjedista su tu .. 
<BotaniCar_> Ja bi se prvi preselio u Bjelovar da imam kaj delati tam. Jebemti, mjesto prehodam za 20 minuta, ako je posel u gradu, od doma krecem 10 min prije .. 
<rut> zivio sam u ZD .. VZ . i sad sam u OS
<BotaniCar_> Ti si primjer mobilne radne snage ! :) 
<rut> i vidio svega i svacega .. 
<rut> i ono da su dalmatinci ljencine itekako stoji 
<Vlado9A3CY> pa daj ti rut radi po onoj ljetnoj vrucini i zegi :D
<rut> radio sam :)
<rut> al obavezno suncane naocale i makijato uz more 
<Vlado9A3CY> meni se cini da ti dalmatince uopce ne razmes :D
<rut> isto mi je .. :)
<rut> vlado jesi ti kad bio na PR ?
<BotaniCar_> sto je PR ? 
<rut> paket radio 
<rut> zagi . kal .. zgyapp itd itd :) znat ce Vlado
<Vlado9A3CY> da, prvi sam puta to ucinio 1989. :)
<Vlado9A3CY> s C64
<Vlado9A3CY> i modemom koji sam sam napravio :)
<rut> baycom :)
<Vlado9A3CY> baycom je bio kasnije za PC
<Vlado9A3CY> na C64 program se zvao digicom
<rut> nesjecat te se .. al dobro ja sam bio od 92 na dalje aktivan 
<rut> cuo za za to 
<Vlado9A3CY> imas pozivnu oznaku kakvu?
<rut> ja sam se svercao preko starog 
<rut> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> pa okay, reci ako nije bas neka tajna :)
<rut> 9a3wn
<rut> nije tajna
<Vlado9A3CY> hm, ne sjecam se tog znaka ali bas cu kasnije pogledati u log, kojeg nemam ovdje u ovom kompu
<rut> na KAL sam se spajao .. 
<rut> 1k2 a kasnije sam isao u Domzale kod Vidmara po WBFM 
<rut> na 19k2
<Vlado9A3CY> ja sam uvijek bio na 1200bps :)
<rut> presporo je to bilo :)
<rut> nego jesi aktivan na KV-u sto ?
<Vlado9A3CY> uglavnom, tu sam u zg provinciji pa sam se spajao na zagi, mislim da je frekvencija bila 144.850 MHz
<rut> da ..
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Vlado9A3CY> trenutno uopce nisam radioaktivan, ali sam nekada puno radio,. uredjaji mi trenutno skupljaju prasinu na tavanu
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren
<jelly> old ham
<rut> a ja prodao vecinu :)
<rut> ostalo mi jos nesto za 2M
<Vlado9A3CY> http://web.hamradio.hr/9a3cy/winner.htm
<rut> svaka cast :)
<Vlado9A3CY> to mi je jedino prvo mjesto u svijetu..
<Vlado9A3CY> puno sam radio cw i rtty
<Vlado9A3CY> i ssb naravno
<rut> morse code .. eto zato ja nisam htio polagat
<rut> nije mi se dalo .. 
<rut> to ucit :)
<Vlado9A3CY> top aktivnosti mi je bila 2000. godina... te godine imam oko 12000 qso-a
<jelly> BotaniCar_: nazalost, en. certifikati se ionako ne rade mjerenjem stvarno izracene topline nego po tablicama 
<rut> ljepa brojka 
<Vlado9A3CY> cw jw zakon :)
<Vlado9A3CY> *je
<rut> to i moj stari kaze :)
<rut> hahah .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: lik koji je dosao raditi certifikat za ovaj stan je poslikao sve, utvrdio kvadraturu vanjskih zidova, prozora, i onda otisao u firmu uklikati to (sigurno u neku excelicu)
<Vlado9A3CY> rut, imam qso s 9a3wn na 2m only
<Vlado9A3CY> http://web.hamradio.hr/9a3cy/search.html
<jelly> mjerenje izolacije, zracene energije, 0 bodova
<rut> to je onda sa mojim starim :)
<rut> steta da se nevidi koje je to god. bilo 
<BotaniCar_> jelly: i taj/takav ce se cuditi ako mu kazes da za tu vrst posla ne zelis platiti .. 
<Vlado9A3CY> pogledati cu kasnije u pravi log...
<Vlado9A3CY> sad sam u guzvi...
<jelly> BotaniCar_: eh, platit ces mu ako hoces upisati stan u gruntovnicu ;-)
<rut> 3CY mene je PR zanimao dok nije otislo sve kvragu i pojavio se internet 
<rut> 3CY nema problema . kad stignes . eto bas me zanima ako nades taj info 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: jos sam se zajebo, platio ja a nisam oduzeo te troskove od isplacene cijene stana
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, budem malo kasnije,javim ti svakako
<rut> 3CY tnx
<BotaniCar_> jelly: zaista, gdje se covjek moze pozaliti na takvu metodologiju rada ? Frajer ce na osnovu seta podataka koji sigurno ne ukljucuje onu antenu koju si slikao i 400 drugih elemenata koje nema u svojim podacima dati certifikat za nesto. To mi zvuci kao oni samocerificirani prodavaci samocertificiranih parfema :)
<SilverSpace> perkovicu pozlilo završio u zatvorskoj bolnici 
<SilverSpace> lol poceli su manevri 
<BotaniCar_> LOL !:) 
<SilverSpace> malo mu otrova stavili 
<BotaniCar_> Stavio si je sam, bolje blago trovanje nego smrt :)
<rut> stari dobri PR i tcp/ip .. i sad da ja kazem ovim filozofima da sam 93 tcp/ipirao i imao ip adresu ... eh 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: dobro, al tih 1W mikrovalova mi sigurno ne grije stan u znacajnoj mjeri
<BotaniCar_> jelly: uzeo sam tu sliku kao primjer elementa koji on u svojoj 30 godina staroj dokumentaciji nema. I,velim, ja osobno s takvom metodologijom rada nisam zadovoljan, kone se covjek moze pozaliti, agenciji za zastitu potrosaca ?
<Vlado9A3CY> ili da sam se ja kroz internet gateway koji je bio slozen na institutu R. Boskovic, u globalnu mrezu spojio 1989. bezicno :)
<jelly> BotaniCar_: forma je zadovoljena, sad ako ti hoces bolju ocjenu i bolje mjerenje, vjerojatno moras platiti vise od 1500kn
<rut> 44.170.42.8
<rut> i 9a4gc ga je odrzavao 
<BotaniCar_> jelly: je :( 
<rut> tj bio admin 
<Vlado9A3CY> imam i ja, ali samo negdje zapisanu u arhivi :D
<rut> da na irb-u je bio prvi gw da bi kasnije to prebacili na fer di je i dan danas
<Vlado9A3CY> nazalost, nema ga danas vise :)
<rut> nema ?
<Vlado9A3CY> vec vise od godinu dana
<rut> ugasili ?
<rut> znam da je 9a4gl bio admin toga 
<Vlado9A3CY> da,selili su valjda nesto tamo, ili je komp krepao, ne sjecam se tocno prave informacije
<Vlado9A3CY> da
<Vlado9A3CY> ja sam se znao kasnije na irb spajati s putty terminalom
<Vlado9A3CY> telnet
<Vlado9A3CY> sljakalo je to super
<Vlado9A3CY> ali danas vise ne, nazalost
<rut> tamo je bio tnos (http://tnos.sourceforge.net/)
<rut> radilo je to ljepo na 1k2 :)
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<rut> 1200bps
<rut> a danas bi se netko smijao na tu brzinu 
<BotaniCar_> s/netko/bilo tko/
<rut> evo ti prvi 
<rut> zar je moguce na tome radit opce :)
<BotaniCar_> S tim nemres gledati pornjavu u rezoluciji koja dozvoljava .. a ono, bilo sto ( i've faped to worse) ;)
<rut> ma koja pornjava
<BotaniCar_> ASCII pornajva ! 
<jelly> bilo je interesantno kad je 9a4gl trazio account na flyu... da ko je to vidio unix username poceti s brojem
<rut> ma ni to 
<rut> oo pa ti znas Tihomira Hel. 
<Vlado9A3CY> Hei. :)
<rut> :) . ima cudno prezime :)
<jelly> ... i on je ostao jedini takav
<rut> kak je svijet mal :)
<rut> nije se ni mogao napravit acc sa brojem 
<jelly> sve se moze kad se hoce
<Hrki> sretna nova 
<rut> nemoj filoz. opet jer smo imali iz pocetka _9axxxx
<rut> koristili
<jelly> ne na mom stroju
<BotaniCar_> Tocno vidis kad dodjes na kanal na kojem je 30+ ekipa :) "kaj ti kua znas koji je limar najpovoljniji, ovaj je moj krpal ficeke dok ti nisi ni tricikl imal" :)
<jelly> na flyu i dalje samo on ima account kao call sign
<SilverSpace> 221b
<rut> pa to je tvoj stroj kasnije bio od onog sa irb-a 
<jelly> ja, ofkors
<jelly> cca 96 ili 98
<rut> nesjecam se vise .. 
<BotaniCar_> http://i.imgur.com/HMHNjAq.jpg #linux, family frendly OS , since the times when photographs had no color , and there were no PC's 
<tonil> BotaniCar_, sa koliko si se godina ozenio?
<BotaniCar_> tonil:  cca 33 
<tonil> pa to je dobro
<tonil> i ja isto planiram tamo 28-29 tu negdje
<rut> ham4.cc.fer.hr je HR ampr gw . 
<rut> znaci jos je tamo komp 
<BotaniCar_> tonil: ja nisam planirao brak puno prije nego me zadesio :)
<SilverSpace> tonil: sve je to kasno 
<tonil> SilverSpace, kasno vraga
<tonil> to je taman
<BotaniCar_> dobro velis, SilverSpace, i aja sad kontam da sam trebao prije. Ne znam da li cu imati s 5x godina zivaca za njegov pubertet :)
<tonil> najgore mi je kad udju u brak sa 18-19 i 21 
<MmikePoso> kasno, kasno
<MmikePoso> nije taman
<MmikePoso> dete treba imat sa 22-25 godina
<BotaniCar_> tonil: ako si ozenio krivu, svejedno ti je koliko si godina imao. 
<MmikePoso> 30 je gornji limit
<MmikePoso> 35 je previse :/
<rut> 28
<SilverSpace> dvadestogodisnjaka imat sa 50g je gadno
<BotaniCar_> a cuj, to i miketa i mene ceka, a jos nisam ni drugo dete napravil :)
<BotaniCar_> *nismo 
<rut> kua u kvaru :P
<rut> hahah
<rut> ?
<BotaniCar_> :)))
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> muffin dosta ti jedno .. :)
<BotaniCar_> Ma ispravan je on, ali ga nitko ne treba :)
<rut> daj nemoj j**** .. studentice to traze samo tako
<SilverSpace> rut: svaki klinac trebao bi imati brata ili sestru 
<BotaniCar_> rut: citao sam malo o tome, i samostalno pokusao nesto zakljuciti, brijem da ih treba imati koliko god ih mozes odhraniti. Sto ih je vise, manja sansa da bush krepal sam ko pes
<BotaniCar_> Ne studentica, rut, djece ! :)
<Vlado9A3CY> nazalost, no route to host ham4.cc.fer.hr
<SilverSpace> najbolje je kad imas stariju sesztru
<BotaniCar_> Studentia treba imati koliko prilike dozvole :)
<rut> 3CY kod mene ima ruta
<Vlado9A3CY> s cim se spajas, i s kojim portom... ja sam probao telnet, port 23
<BotaniCar_> Je, to mi je omiljena navlakusa :) Kao, daj uzmi shell kod mene, i ruta ti dam. Poslije te zove da mu slazes linux :) 
<rut> aaa ne to . nema tnos-a .. to je samo stroj kao GW za hrvatski ampr.org
<rut> traceroute ili www 
<BotaniCar_> rut: ujebo si mi shalu
<rut> koju ? da su to djeca a ne mlade pice ?
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, whatever... moram se iskljuciti, brb
<BotaniCar_> ma ovo za rutu :)
<rut> ma j** rute i skatulje
<rut> studentice ..
<rut> to je ono pravo 
 * BotaniCar_ nods
<BotaniCar_> "Građani Colorada mogu kupiti najviše 28 grama za cijenu od oko 60 dolara." pu, to je jeftinije od mog kvartovskog dilera
<obruT> sad znas gdje se treba preseliti :)
<BotaniCar_> Nek dodju oni k nama, iovako bi najradije dosli s vojskom po pitku vodu .)
<BotaniCar_> Psi, nije dosta kaj im doma mustang kosta vise nego mene ovdje ficek, jos im je i zelenjava jeftina
<BotaniCar_> *manje nego mene ficek, pardon
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kujac palac moz ubrat bilo kakvo lisce isti kujac 
<BotaniCar_> 'osh kupiti brokule za 30$ ako ti je isto ? :D
<SilverSpace> jebote citajuci ove nase portale sad ce ovaj perkovic jos postati narodni heroj 
<SilverSpace> koja je to udbaska propaganda 
<weshmashian> da mali oce pojest brokule za $30 kupio bi odma
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: truth that
<weshmashian> doduse, kad je bio manji davio se u istoj
<BotaniCar_> Tak je i ovaj moj kao malimali jeo vocnu kasicu .. 
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: tak i moj netjak 
<SilverSpace> sad vise nece nis 
<SilverSpace> sva sreca hoce cistu juhu rezance i to 
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> dobra sarma 
<CTCP2> hm, fakat mi ovaj LTCrabbit ide lagano na kurac
<CTCP2> ide mi konstantno maximalni kH/s, 750-760 kH/s
<CTCP2> WU je isto solidnih 700 kH/s
<jelly> SilverSpace: ocito se bivsi komunjare boje sto bi on imao za reci
<CTCP2> a dobivam 10-25-20% manje neg prethodnih dana
<jelly> perkovic, ne netjak
<CTCP2> *10-15-20%
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: Znas da imaju svoj kanal ? :) /join #LTCRabbit.com
<BotaniCar_> meni je osobno earnings u okviru pretpostavljenog
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : koda ga i nemaju
<CTCP2> isto ko i #smos
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: zasto to kazes ? Koliko sam vidio, svatko s smislenim pitanjem je prije ili poslije dobio odgovor tamo
<CTCP2> pa niko nis ne prica
<CTCP2> a uostalom vec sam pitao neke
<SilverSpace> jelly: :) a tek njegov sef a bome i izvrsioci imali bi stosta za rec 
<CTCP2> pa nemaju pojma
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: "izvrsioci" kazes :)
<CTCP2> jos sam pitao kad mi je islo 0,022 a trebalo je 0,033
<CTCP2> vise od 33% razlike
<CTCP2> pa je po svima bilo "sve ok"
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: uzmi vecu lopatu bu ti lakse rudarit :)
<BotaniCar_> po meni je i dalje sve ok :) Probaj promijeniti pool na tjedan dana, pa vidi
<BotaniCar_> Kae, "investitori" pritiscu CTCP2 ? :) Trebao si znati bolje nego od kamatara posuditi za mintalice :) 
<CTCP2> nije ok ak bi sam par dana kasnije ipak poceo dobivat 0,033 :>
<CTCP2> sto znaci da tih par dana NIJE bilo ok
 * CTCP2 slaps BotaniCar_ around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> mislim da vecina vas ne obraca paznju na detalje :>
<BotaniCar_> Ako si nakon 3 dana poceo dobijati ok, a gledajuci sve sto si tu tipkao da si ispromjenjivao,sklon sam pokazati prstom na tebe ( mislim, kad bi me se ticalo :) )
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : jok, tada nije bio nis mijenjano
<CTCP2> bilo*
<CTCP2> to sam tek zadnjih par dana poceo kemijat
<BotaniCar_> Legendarne rijeci skoro svakog korisnika s kojim imam posla :)
 * CTCP2 slaps BotaniCar_ around a bit with a large superpenguin
<BotaniCar_> "ne, nismo mi nista, samo je prestalo raditi" :)
<BotaniCar_> "ne, nisam se pretplatio na ovu porn listu ( history pun thehun linkova)
<CTCP2> ok, genije, a zas se zadnjih dan-dva smanjilo
<CTCP2> kad je sve kak je bilo i prije, cak i bolje
<CTCP2> (kH/s, WU itd)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: tko nije zivio u manjem mjestu ne zna kak je bilo u yugi ovi v zg pojma nemaju 
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: ja sam bio mrtav ozbiljan kad sam rekao da cu ti auditati setup samo uz naknadu :) Samo ti od svih koji su na poolu kukas kako ti fali, istovremeno ne znas sto su ti osnovni parametri u konfiguraciji, i ocekujes nekakav steady income na tri dana starom sustavu koji si jedva postavio na klimave noge. Nemoj se ljutiti , ali morao bi se malo smiriti i revidirati ocekivanje. 
<BotaniCar_> Velim, predji na drugi pool za probu
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: kak mislis "kako je bilo u Jugi" ? Ja sam u jugi bio u malom mjestu :) 
<BotaniCar_> Sjecam se kak su mi MiB provalili u kucu, mamu istjeraliiz kupaone jer su trazili oruzje .. poslje se ispostavilo da me netko od susjeda cuo da se hvalim da mi je ujo iz Zg donio (zracni) pistolj :)
<BotaniCar_> Sjecam se zbog batina koje sam dobio, naravno
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : brijem da je problem u tome sto jedini ja pratim te stvari i kalkuliram
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: to vec nije bila yuga kad si se ti rodio 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: nego kaj je bilo ?:) 
<SilverSpace> vec tad je pocela crkotina smrdjeti 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: to ti moram vjerovati na rijec
<SilverSpace> kod mene se znalo pred kime smijes govoriti pred kim ne smijes 
<CTCP2> danasnja murja nije puno razlicita od ondasnje
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: obzirom da si duzan kamatarima, uvjeren sam da brojis i prekreces svaki mikrocoin vise put nego ja, zaista :) 
<CTCP2> po mentalitetu i "profesionalnosti", jel
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : ocito nisi nikad vodio biznis i ne znas sta znaci manjak od 10-20%
<CTCP2> i koji nema logike :>
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: to je to, kad nemas kaj, udri ad hominem :)
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: mentalitet se jos dugo nece promjeniti 
<CTCP2> pa kad velis da je tebi 10-20% nes kaj je zanemarivo
<CTCP2> odi reci to banci
<CTCP2> kad dignes kredit
<BotaniCar_> Ne, aj velim da si uzrok te oscilacije ti, ili da ne citas statistiku kako treba. Da te podsjetim, do juce nisi znao di si earnings gledas, nego si blenuo kad sam ja c/p svoj. 
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : da ljudi znaju kakvo je pravo stanje u murji i "nasem" "pravosudju" (citaj: krivosudju), bjezali bi iz ove drzave glavom bez obzira
<CTCP2> ovakve situacije ko sto su botu upadalai u kucu zbog necije klevete se i dan danas dogadjaju
<SilverSpace> ides http://www.tportal.hr/sport/ostalisportovi/307337/Odigrana-utakmica-u-kojoj-je-oboren-svjetski-rekord.html
<CTCP2> i nemre im niko nis
<SilverSpace> eh 
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : opet pricas gluposti, earning po satu gledam od prvog dana. Nisam gledao mjesecnu statistiku na index stranici koja je ionak nebitna i koja kalkulira svako malo drugacije, po trenutnim vrijednostima. Vazniji je earning koji doista dobijas u transakcijama
<BotaniCar_> Najgore je to sto sam ja do pred 10 minuta bio uvjeren da je petak. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> petak za metak
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: eto, opet sve znas bolje,osim citati. Nisam ni slovom rekao da je jedan indikator bitniji/realniji od drugog nego sam tim primjerom (kao jednim od blazih) htio reci da si neorganiziran, hirovit i nespreman prihvatiti kritiku ili savjet, osim kad se slaze s onim sto bi ti htio. Da li sam sad jasan ?
<jelly> ujutro sam bio uvjeren da je srijeda, i cudim se kako nema stripova koji se updateaju MWF
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ovo s blagdanima u pol tjedna je smrt :)
<jelly> *klim*
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Joe Strummer and the Mescaleros – Get Down Moses, Talking Heads – Burning Down The House, Kaki King – Pull Me Out Alive, The Kinks – Tired of Waiting for You, Lost Satellites – Andromeda Rises
<BotaniCar_> MWF= Married White Female ? 
<BotaniCar_> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/01/military_style.html # pucnjava po transformatorima ?
<jelly> pon, sri, pet
 * BotaniCar_ blushes
<CTCP2> nije to tvoje kritika ni savjet nego ti tvrdoglavo i uporno tvrdis svoje, da je DO MENE krivica, makar ja znam da nisam nista mijenjao u setupu tih prvih dana i da je samo od sebe nakon 2 dana s 0,022 skocilo na 0,033 ...
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: pa dokazi da sam u krivu, prije iceg sam ti predlozio da promijenis pool na tjedan dana.
<jelly> BotaniCar_: a nisu ni ukrali bakar, cudaci
<CTCP2> pa vec sam dokazo, pratim transakcije per hour 0-24
<CTCP2> zadnja 3 dana imam isti setup i pala je dobit
<CTCP2> makar sve fercera
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: pratis transakcije na *ovom* poolu, ako mislis da te potkradaju odi na drugi i nadziri stvar tamo. Pa se ona opet vrati i prati u trecoj rundi statistike tu. Ako nisi u medjuvremenu radio promjene, svugdje bi moralo biti isto. 
<CTCP2> ne velim da potkradaju samo je cudno
<jelly> ne bi li za "cudno" trebao imati referentnu tocku koja je "nije cudno"
<BotaniCar_> Sto je cudno? oscilacije od 20% u necem sto se dobrim dijelom temelji na sreci( da ces blok skrunchati u nekom imaginarnom statistickom roku) ? 
<CTCP2> oscilacije bi trebale bit 1-2-3%, ne tolke
<jelly> di to pise
<BotaniCar_> tko ti je rekao da bi trebale biti tolike ? 
<CTCP2> jel ima jos neki pooll koji prikazuje po satu
<CTCP2> par ljudi s kojima sam razgovarao i koji su u tome vec duze vrijeme
<CTCP2> na #litecoin i #bitcoin kanalima
<BotaniCar_> Oni isti za koje si pred par liniaj napisao da nemaju pojma ? Ili oni kao tip kji kupuje ASIC miner za pare koje je dobio jer je prodao neisplativu scrypt mintalicu ? :) Nepoznat netko s #random ? :)
 * BotaniCar_ ode spusit cigareticu :)
<CTCP2> ne, nisam napisao za njih da nemaju pojma vec za 90% ostalih rudara koji postave setup, pokrenu i vjerojatno nikad nisu pogledali kolko dobivaju per hour
<CTCP2> a lik s asicom je neki noname lik s njuskala, on nema nikakve veze s ovim
<CTCP2> za njega sam i sam reko da ocito nema pojma
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_UTJLxCr7U#t=81
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: rFactor F1 2014 Ferrari design F1AL MOD, Views: 447, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com/img/img6/20130425/640/morning_picdump_346_640_08.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com//img/img6/20130416/1000/morning_picdump_340_14.jpg
<SilverSpace> dobar 
<SilverSpace> lol http://img.izismile.com/img/img6/20130626/640/morning_picdump_378_640_01.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com/img/img6/20130712/640/morning_picdump_387_640_06.jpg
<BotaniCar_> Citam o Zuzicevom uhicenju i naletim u komentarima na slovenca koji veli "evo, i Hrvati delaju, kaj pa mi" .. ne mogu vjerovati da samo u ovom ispred njih :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: pa oni jos osim janse nikog nisu a bogami ni on je jos politicki ziv
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: kad pogledas, mi jesmo, i sto sad, nisam ni jednog vidio da je pare vratio .. "bio si zlocest, Zuzicu, ajde sad u kut klecati na novcanicama" :)
<SilverSpace> istina 
<SilverSpace> prije ce crknut nego sto vratiti
<BotaniCar_> Krvav mi je bio onaj lik koji je obecao vratiti mito koji mu je Sanader dao, pa se predomislio i nikom nista :) Jos mi je krvaviji sudac koji mu je povjerovao :D
<SilverSpace> evo jedne za tonil aaaaa http://img.izismile.com/img/img6/20130626/640/morning_picdump_378_640_48.jpg
<tonil> :(
<tonil> al opet
<tonil> treba gledat posa
<tonil> nemos se zenit ako nemas neki stabilan da uzdrzajes obitelj
<BotaniCar_> ae, lijepo je imati obitelj, ali nije lijepo ako su svi u njoj gladni :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://img.izismile.com/img/img6/20130301/640/morning_picdump_316_640_57.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com/img/img6/20131011/640/morning_picdump_439_640_05.jpg
<SilverSpace> predobro 
<tonil> haha
<BotaniCar_> hahahahahaha
<BotaniCar_> kad dodje vrijeme za gablec, svi se skupe oko njegovog laptopa :) 
<SilverSpace> znate da u australiji otprilike 40 ljudi ubiju klokani godisnje 
<jelly> djubrad klokanska
<BotaniCar_> prasci,klokani ! 
<SilverSpace> lol http://img.izismile.com/img/img6/20130501/640/morning_picdump_349_640_06.jpg
<obruT> gadni su ti skokani
<jelly> SilverSpace: izvrsno
<obruT> SilverSpace: nema scijentologa :)
<BotaniCar_> Homeless guy wearing better sneakers than i can afford 
<BotaniCar_> Krasno 
<SilverSpace> obruT: ti ne smijes u australiju
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ja ne zelim u australiju
<obruT> da me jos pojede neka bubamara ili sto vec
<SilverSpace> ako te nisu ove godine u zg nece te ni u kenguru zemlji 
<obruT> ma u toj australiji je sve otrovno, a puno toga i jede ljude
<obruT> odes na plazu, na moru, a na plazi natpis "zabranjeno kupanje, opasnost krokodili"
<obruT> faking krokodili u moru
<obruT> prekrasna pjescana plaza u australiji... http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e7/Darwin_6261.jpg
<obruT> da ne pricam o zmijetinama
<SilverSpace> znate koja je zivotinja neprijatelj broj 1 u australiji
<jelly> neprijatelj broj 1 kome?
<SilverSpace> vladi 
<SilverSpace> drzavni neprijatelj
<Mmike> te pjescane plaze izgledaju kul samo na slikama
<obruT> hrvacki iseljenik ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kunic ili ti zec 
<jelly> kad ih se nakotilo
<SilverSpace> to ne mogu iskorjenit 
<SilverSpace> ograde moraju podizat 
<SilverSpace> radi stoke koja lomi noge na njihovim rupama 
<Mmike> jeste vidli
<Mmike> te australce
<Mmike> ustasa do ustase :)
<tonil> lol
<tonil> :D
<jelly> *klomp*
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTDIZnFUtpM
<datase> Mmike: Title: He-man - Australska verzija crtića (News Bar), Views: 21545, Rating: 91.6742%
<tonil> nije li blaz kraljevic isto bio iz australije?
<Mmike> nemam pojma tko je taj
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com/img/img6/20130426/640/morning_picdump_347_640_15.jpg
<tonil> Mmike, um zapovjednik HOS-a u domovinskom ratu?
<Mmike> tonil, pojma ti ja nemam
<tonil> :D
<Mmike> taj HOS, to su isto ustase neke moderne?
<tonil> poslusaj njihovu himnu pa sam prosudi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mm1mPpoJxM
<datase> tonil: Title: HOS - Pjesma br. 2 - Himna HOS-a, Views: 5259, Rating: 94.66666%
<tonil> inače većina stranaca koja je se borila na hrvatskoj strani u domovniskom ratu je bila u HOSu
<tonil> da stavim neku od đorđa balašavića sad tak da imamo ravnotežu?
<tonil> :D
<SilverSpace> hebote on 
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> haha
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes gledao rush 
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> ti jesi?
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> nije loshe 
<CTCP2> jel ovaj hobit valja sta
<CTCP2> nisam gledo ni 1. dio
<SilverSpace> zanimljivi dio povjesti f1
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: ni ja 
<CTCP2> zgleda dosadno
<SilverSpace> nisam ni gospodare prstenova 
<obruT> CTCP2: cuj, bajka za djecu s puno mrtvih :)  stalno bjeze od nekog, a kad vec nema nikakvog izlaza, spase ih orlovi...
<SilverSpace> lol
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> znaci nes ko harry potter
<CTCP2> i'll pass
<obruT> dobro sad... nemoj bas tako :) ovo je smece, ali je 2^64 puta bolje od harry pottera
<CTCP2> xD
<obruT> iako, harry potera sam izdrzao tek nekih 15-tak minuta prije dobivanja sloma zivaca i odustajanja od gledanja, a ovo sam cak pogledao prva dva dijela, a pogledat cu i treci :)
<obruT> ako planiras gledat, pogledaj i prvi jer je to u biti jedna prica razrezana u tri dijela tak da ono, nema smisla gledati odvojeno
<SilverSpace> ja se ne mogu natjerati na to 
<obruT> zasto bi se uopce natjeravao :)
<obruT> ja nisam pogledao vise filmova oko kojih se dizao hype jer mi se nije gledalo nit cu ih gledat :)
<obruT> odnosno, necu se uopce pokusat natjerat to gledat, jednostavno me ne zanima :)
<obruT> a sad odoh po neku novu sd karticu, treba mi vise razlicitih distri za rpi :P
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com/img/img6/20130214/640/morning_picdump_307_640_18.jpg
<SilverSpace> treba li kome ovakav stolac http://img.izismile.com/img/img6/20130625/640/morning_picdump_377_640_04.jpg
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odJxJRAxdFU
<datase> tonil: Title: Three-Dimensional Mid-Air Acoustic Manipulation [Acoustic Levitation]  (2013-), Views: 263115, Rating: 99.35296%
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: vi'sh, moram kupiti druge kotace za ovaj svoj .. 
<SweetMuffin> Contact ASRock Tech Service by sending a support request from the UEFI setup utility if you are having trouble with your personal computer.  !! 
<SweetMuffin> Kak je ovo promaklo korisnicima ljunixa worldwide :)
<CTCP2> hebem i "dizajnere" maticnih ploca.. dam se kladit da nijedan od njih nije isprobao plocu..
<SilverSpace> yah
<tomislav> bok ljudi
<tomislav> znate mozda jos koji hr channel
<tomislav> #facebook
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-03
<BotaniCar_> Jutro momcine, jedna prigodna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zko7pBeHkk 
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: Fu Manchu - King Of The Road, Views: 1029280, Rating: 99.0907%
<BotaniCar_> Kako bi preveli "wireframing" ( pri izradi prototipa) ?
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: volim te <3 Nek' si rekao onom prpicu sto ga ide, ja sam jedared popizdio i rekao mu u brk da je neuk, od onda citam sto laprda ali vise ne komentiram :)
<ivoks> ma i meni se ne prica vise
<ivoks> lik je budala
<BotaniCar_> Ja nisam toliko popizdio na to sto je budala nego sto covjek koji u javnom mediju izjavi http://www.poslovni.hr/vijesti/ono-sto-sam-naucio-kroz-svoju-uspjesnu-karijeru-je-da-nisam-najpametniji-208447 nije spreman , kad mu netko kaze da ne zna, reci "pomozi mi onda" nego krene s*at :) 
<ivoks> ajme
<ivoks> koji je lik egotrip :)
<ivoks> ego do neba :)
<ivoks> mulac. ošišaj se.
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> a on je taj...
<ivoks> prije 3-4 godine, dodje mi frend i veli...
<ivoks> 'raditi cu na 3d virtualnom shopping centru'
<ivoks> nisam mu se mogao prestati smijati
<ivoks> a sad saznam da je prpic iza toga
<ivoks> idem radit :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> Pametnije tako :)
<tonil> jos samo 3 dana praznika :(
<tonil> zelim jos tjedan dana xD
<BotaniCar> tonil: ja sam mislio da ti imas jedno 69 godina :) 
<tonil> lol
<tonil> :P
<BotaniCar> Ne zamjeri, primjetio sam da pricas o zenama kao stari galeb, pa sam zabrijao ! :) 
<tonil> zar stvarno sa svojom pričom parim ko stari đedo
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: izrada zicanog okvira? :-)
<tonil> hahaa
<BotaniCar> U stvari ne, zezam :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: shemiranje ? 
<BotaniCar> jelly: mogao bi joj reci da je wireframing jako slican prototypingu kao takvom, samo sto kod prototypinga imamo vise wireframeova u nekoj relaciji ?
<BotaniCar> bojim se prepojednostaviti
<BotaniCar> https://twitter.com/bradwilson/status/418778450573291520 #WTF did i just read ? 
<ivoks>  *       * seems like centos 2.6.32 backported the perf bug, lol.
<ivoks> lol
<jelly-home> ivoks: da, ali su ga i popravili odavno
<ivoks> void fuck() {
<ivoks> jelly-home: ma to je komentar u jednom exploitu
<jelly-home> ocito pisao netko tko misli da centos ista sam popravlja
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/150492_836267583069363_2049764735_n.jpg #The rules of English make about as much sense as Imperial weights and measures.
<Mmike> vi ste svi jalni na prcpica
<Mmike> on ima a vi nemate
<Mmike> lako tako
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moram priznati da mu pomalo zavidim sto ne mora brinuti o egzistencijalnim problemima, toliko imas pravo. Ali nije lako ! 
<BotaniCar> "prc-pica" :) Uzeo te pr0n
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SSg888lpodQ  # e'o ti hokejasica, frende :)
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Inter Cars Hrvatska kalendar 2014., Views: 26540, Rating: 91.66667%
<ivoks> Mmike: jalan na sto? :)
<ivoks> prc pica :D
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<BotaniCar> "prc-pica" i "mulac.Osisaj se" .. da danas vise nista ne napisete, uljepsali ste mi dan :*
<Mmike> ivoks, na masnokosog :)
<Mmike> da, fakat
<Mmike> jalni ste i na to sto lik ima kose! :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ni malo, kad se sexam, ja sam taj koji vuce za kosu  :) On kako hoce :)
<Mmike> de je taj url
<Mmike> ne moze da ga nadjem
<Mmike> (na fbu)
<BotaniCar> Kad das developeru da napravi inicijalnu procjenu potrebnih resursa za (virtualni) server: preporuceno diska: 10Gb ; realno stanje nakon deployanja: iskoristeno diska: 98Gb
<BotaniCar> tko ce ga znat
<BotaniCar> Interesantno, odem na FB naci ti link na raspravu i vidim "Hrvoje Prpic i Ivan Gustin shared a link" i vidim raspravu, no kad mu odem na timeline - nema 
<ivoks> Mmike: pa lajkao si moj komentar
<ivoks> kak ne mozes naci :)
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/igustin/posts/10152128356579430?comment_id=30385068
<ivoks> njemu su guidelines fascinantni
<ivoks> a open source je sranje jer mu je netko probio joomlu
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1457562_10202053424791023_1593278249_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak kak, fejsbuk je glup, tak kak
<BotaniCar> http://znanost.geek.hr/clanak/pronaden-novi-planet-koji-prkosi-svim-postojecim-astrofizickim-teorijama/
<Mmike> matereti
<Mmike> jadan hrvoje
<tonil> cudim se ja o kojem prpicu vi pricate cilo vrijeme tek sad skuzio da je onaj kosaš xD
<Mmike> lik je potpuno fulao i sad je bed rec 'sjebo sam'
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kum ti ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar: procitao sam prva dva odlomka i vec mi je pun kua clanka i ekipe koja pisu (prepisuju/prevode) sranja koja uopce ne razumiju
<BotaniCar> Aha, taj hrvoje :) mislio sam da si na poslu Mmike
<Mmike> narfavno da sam na poslu
<Mmike> meni je poso di mi je laptop
<BotaniCar> obruT: nemam kompetencije suditi o clanku, meni je interesantno kak se planeta situirala tamo di je 
<obruT> BotaniCar: problem kod takvih clanaka sto ljudi nauce krive interesantne stvari :)
<tonil> cime se uopce prpic bavi trenutno,citao neke intervjue sa njim u mrezi jos davno tamo 2008
<ivoks> radi 3d virtualni shopping centar
<ivoks> go figure :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ja,na zalost, iz ovog nisam naucio nista. Sto sam mogao krivo nauciti ?
<obruT> onda nista :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: de pomozi, daj izvornik da vidimo koliko je krivo prepisano :)
<Mmike> ivoks, u biti je to super pokazatelj nekih stsvari - lik je poduzetan, ovi drugi su manje poduzetni
<Mmike> jer, on radi 3d kurac sa virtualnom pickom
<Mmike> i za to ce dobit paru
<Mmike> tak svejedno jel' opensors ili nije
<Mmike> tak svejedno jel' ima smisla ili ne
<ivoks> nisam ja rekao da nije poduzetan
<ivoks> hgspot mu je uspio
<BotaniCar> mislim da se Mika referencira na tvog frenda, ne na narucitelja 
<ivoks> ili uspio do te mjere da ga proda
<ivoks> to ne znaci da mu je svaka ideja na mjestu
<ivoks> nije ni hgspot bio neka vrla ideja, uspio je ponajvise jer se ve-mil raspadao
<ivoks> i uletio je u sweet spot
<ivoks> svaka cast
<ivoks> ali 3d virtualni shopping centar
<Mmike> ivoks, a gle, ak pobere paru, uspio je
<ivoks> pa slazem se
<ivoks> ali sam je rekao da mu poslovni model ne funkcionira jos
<Mmike> meni tako nesto nebi nikad palo na pamet
<Mmike> jer je glupo :)
<ivoks> i meni je glupo
<BotaniCar> A gle, standard po kojem se to da napraviti je tu, meni se cini samo da je za tako nesto rano dok ja doma necu imati adekvatan interfejs prema tom shoping centru
<ivoks> mozda ljudi nasjednu
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa o tome i je rijec
<ivoks> trenutno je puno bolje iskustvo 2d shopping
<ivoks> e, a kako je to meni frend onda objasnio...
<ivoks> je da fakat imas 3d zgradu
<ivoks> u koju udjes kao avatar
<ivoks> i trazis ducan
<ivoks> i moras s jednog kata na drugi
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja postujem ljude ispred svog vremena, mozda sam mu na nevidjeno dao previse kredita
<ivoks> ono... koji kurac
<BotaniCar> ahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> pa online je uspravo super jer ne moras hodat
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> e sad, nadam se da koncept nije takav
<ivoks> ne radi mene, vec radi prcpica :D
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FOtFHF5WdQ
<datase> Mmike: Title: Monty Python Sit On My Face 02, Views: 35891, Rating: 97.48032%
<Mmike> ma ja mislim da to opce nije bitno
<Mmike> on prodaje maglu
<Mmike> i za to dobija paru
<Mmike> ako nesto ispadne, super
<Mmike> ako i ne ispadne, opet super
<Mmike> ja si cijelio vrijeme mislim da sam promasio profesiju
<Mmike> da sam trebao bit marketnigator i magloprodavator
<BotaniCar> obruT: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_106906_b
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne njaske dovoljno dobro i nemas dovoljno kose za "pobjednicki look" :) 
<vileni> ako vam netko predlozi slaviti novu godinu u francuskoj ne preporucam odlazak automobilom :) http://www.automotoportal.hr/2014/01/02/francuzi-novu-ponovno-docekali-vatreno/
<Mmike> ovo s kosom nemrem osporit
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> nocas sam napravio 0.4 litecoina
<Mmike> kak?!
<Mmike> ok, ne nocas, nego od podneva jucer, recimo
<Mmike> 700 kh + dodatnih 250 tijekom noci
<BotaniCar> vileni: zakaj, ja trazim nacina za svoje auto dobiti vise para nego mogu direktnom prodajom :) Mislis da osnovno osiguranje ne pokriva huligan-paljenje ? ;=)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bit ce da si imao jebacku srecu s blokovima, koliko si shareova napravio kroz noc ? Lako se izracuna ( ako si na PPS poolu)
<Mmike> kak/di to vidim?
<BotaniCar> ja sam sinoc napravio 0,01 manje od nekog prosjeka, pogledam log, a svi blokovi 12345/128
<Mmike> dodje mi da prodam karticu i dam paru CTCPu da minta za mene
<tonil> haha
<BotaniCar> ako logiras, u logu, ako ne logiras u cgminer prozoru vidi kad je pokrenut, vidi accepted shares i kalkulaj
<Mmike> pa da, covjek ima konglomerat
<tonil> ja odusta od mintanja 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, cgminer mi radi jedno mjesec i pol :)
<tonil> komponente mi nemaju garu pa se pripa da ce se zapalit
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja preventivno restartam jednom dnevno
<Mmike> trebo bi i ja
<BotaniCar> Pa, ispada da ne bi :) 
<Mmike> ~> ssh mintalica
<Mmike> ssh: connect to host mintalica port 22: No route to host
<BotaniCar> Ako dobijem vise "recovery" notifikacija nego "alert" notifikacija, vrijeme je da se pocnem cohati po glavi,jelda :)
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 , mintalica has transformed to SkyNet node.
<Mmike> vileni, ti koristis ddwrt?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne, neg izgubi vezu s ruterom (wireless, jel)
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasts
<vileni> Mmike: nope, tomato
<vileni> iako, sve manje otkad imam mikrotike
 * BotaniCar ce za ~5 dana morati vilenog pozvati na kavu :) vileni mu kao affiliate mjesecno naminta ~10kn :)
<Mmike> tomato je tak ojadan
<Mmike> mislim, nema nist na sebi
<vileni> za kucnog korisnika imao je vise nego potrebno :)
<vileni> navodno je gargoyle dobar
<vileni> http://www.gargoyle-router.com/
<vileni> nisam jos stigao pogledati
<vileni> BotaniCar: ja ni neznam vise koliko toga imam :)
<BotaniCar> \o/
<vileni> moram skupiti sve na jedno mjesto, iako nije nesto puno
<Mmike> vileni, sta nije gargorila samo nadostsuk na openwrt?
<tonil> vileni, zar nije cisco kao top row?
<vileni> Mmike: mozda? ali sta fali openwrt? :)
<vileni> tonil: cisco kosta 
<Mmike> nista
<Mmike> bas gledam sad
<BotaniCar> Kisko>Cisco
<Mmike> to je uznapredovalno masno od kad sam zadnji put gledao
<vileni> za neki gigabitni .11n router vjerojatno bih platio vise nego za auto
<BotaniCar> vileni: ali bi izdrzao vise kilometara ! 
<vileni> mozda, ali treba mi samo da izdrzi do sljedeceg :)
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<vileni> sad gledam za .11ac
<vileni> iako samo mob ima podrsku za to
<vileni> ali 5ghz band je poprilicno prazan 
<Mmike> tomato mi recimo nece pokazat popis wireless klijnta zakvacenig hanerja
<Mmike> kaj ja tipkam
<BotaniCar> Nadam se da pricas o kucnoj upotrebi :) To mi u firmu ne bude uslo jos jedno vrijeme 
<BotaniCar> Mmike hoznfefer kvincajg hurtalp ?!
<tonil> lol
<vileni> BotaniCar: mislis na 5ghz?
<BotaniCar> na .11ac,da
<vileni> pa kod mene isto sporo, ali sad smo uzeli 30ak .11n
<rut> i koje su brzine na 11n ? za po kuci ili vanj. uvjeti ?
<BotaniCar> To je lepo, za .11n vec imas hrpu BYOD ready APova
<vileni> meni ide izmjereno oko 10MB/s na 300mbit 
<BotaniCar> vileni: se smije znat' koje ste uredjaje uzeli ?
<vileni> rb951g-2hnd
<rut> nije li to malo za 300mbit ?
<rut> sa turbo A imas oko 7-9MB/s
<vileni> rut: slobodno isprobaj i izmjeri vise i reci mi kako da poboljsam
<rut> cek da nadem nesto .. brb
<vileni> ja se ionako mucim sa susjedima sto se tice zagusenja wireless kanala
<vileni> zato zelim 5ghz, nikoga nema tamo
<BotaniCar> vileni: svi kanali su ti zaguseni ili trenutni AP ne dozvoljava shaltanje ?
<BotaniCar> Kakav lud kvart .. ja kod sebe imam 3 wifia (ukljucujuc mo)
<BotaniCar> *moj
<vileni> imam 3 jaka signala, i 15 recimo srednje jacine
<vileni> i razmjesteni su po 1,6,11, osim 2 bisera koji su mi na 2 i 7
 * tonil zivi na selu
<BotaniCar> Aww, jesi ih sve aknuo i na pripojene divajse stavio *coin minere ? :D
<tonil> u krugu od 500 metara oko mene nema zive duse
<vileni> kad odem starcima, vidim samo svoj ap unatoc susjedima
<rut> http://ir3ip.net/~9a3wn/tcp-2.png
<vileni> BotaniCar: mogao bih staviti oglas na ulaz da nudim informaticke usluge u zamjenu za majnanje :P
<rut> http://ir3ip.net/~9a3wn/udp-2.png
<rut> malo je spor link na serveru ... inace ovo je svojevremeno moje testiranje u kucnim uvjetima 11n
<vileni> nije lose, kakvi uredjaji? i jel bilo drugih mreza na istom kanalu?
<rut> atheros 11n kartice 9220/5416 kao hostap .. je 
<BotaniCar> vileni: ja sam u iskusenju da ljudima kojima slozim PC dam popust na rad, a zauzvrat trazim onboot skriptu koja bi pri niskom intenzitetu majnala za mene :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb_PeMANklU
<datase> Mmike: Title: Tajci - Suza, Views: 160570, Rating: 98.9975%
<Mmike> tonil, de na selu?
 * Mmike bi na selo
<Mmike> pun mi kufer zagreba
 * BotaniCar bi opet u Bjelovar , to mi je taman velicina mjesta
<BotaniCar> jo0s da je Bj na moru .. 
<vileni> meni cura predlaze da idem na losinj uzgajati smokve i masline i voditi OPG
<tonil> Mmike, okolica sinja :) 
<vileni> zvuci sve bolje ideja
<BotaniCar> vileni: ne bi bio prvi
<Mmike> Ok, ona jebacka mazda s plinom - 310k km :)
<Mmike> zato i je 45k kn :)
<Mmike> vileni, nelose, da
<vileni> za 45kkn bi vozio 325i sa plinom a ne neku mazdu :)
<Mmike> kol'ko star, 22 godine? :)
<vileni> 10 :)
<vileni> za 22 godine star, treba mi ispod 20k
<BotaniCar> Mmike: prije nego osudis auto zbog godina, sjeti se svojih :D
<vileni> a iskreno, malo novih auta mi se svidja ionako, a i ti koji su mi ok su preskupi :)
<BotaniCar> Meni je mazda6 san snova, i stara linija i nova. Samo kaj cu si ju priustiti nikad
<BotaniCar> Iduci ce mi auto iionako biti ili hibrid ili na struju .. ili ga necu imati
<vileni> ma i meni je ok mazda6, ali da bih ju bas sanjao i ne bih :)
<BotaniCar> Svakom svoje :)
<tonil> vileni, cini mi se fine cijena za ono sto nudi http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/renault-megane-grandtour-1.5-dci-oglas-10145955
<vileni> uglavnom, kako stvari stoje vjerojatno ce sljedeci biti picasso ili scenic :)
<BotaniCar> E, scenica sam vozio pred 2 firme, na duze rute .. kakva milina od auta (fotelje i to). Tamo sam poceo cijeniti vozila u kojima ne cucim dok vozim
<vileni> tonil: previse mi to moderno i novo
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kak sad tvoje auto vozi?
<vileni> ja probao nekidan picasso, pa gledam koliko to ima prostora, ok za voziti, malo podsjeca na autobus ali nije da bih ga ganjao po zavojima i to :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: k'o da je juce kupljen </lies> :) Skripi ako je jutro vlazno, ali za to moram kriviti limarov uradak nakon saobracajke 2011 , izuzev toga nemam nikakvih zamjerki. Redovni servis i toci-vozi , nisam ni brisace mijenjao vec ~2 godine
<vileni> ja nemam ni redovne servise
<vileni> pazim da ulje promijenim u razumnom roku i to je to :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: na to se i moj redovni svodi, nisam pakne mijenjao vec 2 godine isto :) 
<vileni> ja sam preventivno mijenjao zadnje u servisu, nije trebalo
<vileni> ali bilo mi bed da tako malo potrosim pa ono
<BotaniCar> Hahahahaha
<vileni> a prednje diskove i plocice dobio za neki rodjendan, to sam sam mijenjao
<obruT> vileni: jel znas mozda jel Opel Zafire sta valjaju ? nekak mi Opel ne ulijeva povjerenje, ali opet, da ih se naci dosta rabljenih...
<vileni> obruT: pitala me jednom cura, kako to da opel nikad ne gledamo :D
<vileni> tako da nemogu dati nikakav konkretan odgovor na to :)
<vileni> mislim da bih prije i francuze nego opel, koliko god to mozda bila kriva odluka
<vileni> nego problem je kod svih isti, ogromna kolicina auta iz uvoza, skoro sve su preprodavaci, jako puno njih je imalo neki udes
<vileni> uvoz nije nuzno problem, ali procedura je naci sto uredniji auto sa manjim ostecenjima, to popraviti i skinuti km
<vileni> i onda oglasavati kao prvi vlasnik, nikad udareno, uredna servisna
<vileni> a servisna = zavezan papiric o izmjeni ulja u motornom prostoru
<BotaniCar> vileni: kaj se to ne provjeri relativno lako po broju shasije i kontaktiranjem mreze ovlastenih servisa u zemlji porijekla auta ?
<vileni> BotaniCar: lako je relativno :) jesi kad provjeravao tako?
<BotaniCar> vileni: osobno ni nednom, no dva tipa koja povrsno i nevezano poznajem su mi to prezentirala kao bezbolno
<BotaniCar> *jednom
<vileni> ali najbolje mi je kad stave prvi vlasnik, a u opis stave "vlasnik automobila 5 godina", auto star 10
<obruT> ili godina proizvodnje 2013, prva registracija 2012
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))))))))
<obruT> prekjucer sam vidio takav oglas
<vileni> meni jedan preprodavac uzeo auto pred nosom prakticki
<BotaniCar> Steta sto im ne mozes poslati policiju za takav oglas 
<vileni> evo ga vec mjesec i pol u oglasniku
<vileni> originalni vlasnik ga je imao 24h u oglasniku
<vileni> preprodavac kaze "prvi vlasnik, uredna servisna, blabla"
<vileni> a znam da nema kompletnu servisnu, i da nije prvi vlasnik :)
<obruT> treba poslati policiju u sve preprodavacke kuce i provjeriti podatke/kilometrazu za sve aute te za sve koji imaju krivo napisati kazne za prijevaru i lazno oglasavanje
<BotaniCar> obruT: da. Ako su mogli napraviti paniku na trzistu nekretnina, ohrabrujem ih da naprave isto s autima
<vileni> obruT: a nisu vise ni kuce, nego ljudi skupe pare za 2-3 auta i preprodaju
<vileni> privatno
<vileni> kao cijena do registracije
<ivoks> ovo je dobro s kaznama
<ivoks> nisi platio kaznu, nemo's vozit
<rut> VW koncern samo !!!
<vileni> mislis VAG?
<rut> da
<rut> :)
<vileni> ipak je puno vise od vw u tom koncernu vrijedno spomena :)
<rut> pa mislim audi/vw/seat/octavia
<vileni> meni je dobar onaj kombi sto su uzeli, sa kamerama
<BotaniCar> netko ovdje mi je rekao da sam smijesan sto uzimam advokata za udes od pred 2 godine u kojem sam bio kriv :) Eto,smijesan ili ne, danas mi je dosla kazna 2,5kilokune manja od minimalne (advokata sam platio kilokunu) :)
<vileni> sto automatski prepoznaje do 32 automobila istovremeno
<vileni> ja sam uzeo odvjetnika na proviziju za jedan udes, 7 godina kasnije morao sam platiti 1100kn 
<vileni> jer je on tuzio krivo osiguranje
 * BotaniCar se sad osjeca glup sto se nije sjetio placanja na osnovu postotka
<vileni> a potrazivanje para od njega nema smisla, jer je ionako vec u zatvoru afaik :)
<vileni> da ne spominjemo da je i policajac koji je namjestio ocevid isto bio u zatvoru
<BotaniCar> Err, imas advokata koji je *zavrsio* u zatvoru ? 
<vileni> policajac = sin od lik s kojim sam imao udes
<BotaniCar> wtf
<vileni> kljucna rijec *imao* :)
<BotaniCar> Jest,jest, jos samo reci da je bio po preporuci i da si preporucitelja zgazio autom naknadno :D
<BotaniCar> Nego, jel mi zna tko reci kako rade ovrhe preko FINAe, kaj si oni mogu uzeti ako ja slozim stvari da ni jedan dan u mjesecu nisam van minusa ? 
<BotaniCar> ( na stranu debilnost placanja kamate na minus )
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> obruT, zafira je super za vozit, prostran, jak motor, onak, nelos minvan
<Mmike> al' 2 frenda imala to i vele da je auto pain za odrzavanje
<Mmike> stalno neki kurac
<Mmike> mi smo to u skotskoj iznajmili, i fakat sam uzivao vozikajuc se po njihovim prejebenim cestama
<vileni> mozda premacy? mazda5? :)
<vileni> japanci nazalost nemaju neku ponudu monovolumena kod nas
<BotaniCar> pickumater i virtualne mail domene, uvijek nekaj zaboravim . 
<tonil> Mmike,  dis bio u skotskoj? ja sam bio u aberdeenu i moram se vratit gore polagat neke certifikate 
<Mmike> bio po hajlendsu
<Mmike> u endibrau iznajmili auto i isli do invernessa
<Mmike> i na isle of sky
<Mmike> skye, to jest
<Mmike> I budala, nisam isao u Talisker distsileriju
<Mmike> vidli loch ness :)
<tonil> nice,al gore je klima nikakva, a posebno more valja stalno
<tonil> stari mi je cijelu ovu godinu bio gore i isa na platforme povis skotske
 * BotaniCar bi se isao certificirati umjesto da smrdi na poslu
<BotaniCar> WADA, svjetska anti-dopinška agencija, odlučila je ublažiti svoje kriterije kad je marihuana u pitanju. Ipak, "trava" uvijek nije potpuno dozvoljena, ali je za čak deset puta povećana dozvoljena količina kanabisa u organizmu sportaša.
<tonil> BotaniCar, ak ti ponude povisicu nakon toga mozda se i isplati :)
<BotaniCar> tonil: srecom povisice dobijam po drugom kljucu, obicno ucim zbog sebe a ne firme, samo kaj je lepo imati i neki placeni certifikatcic nekad :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/misteriji/cak-cetiri-vrste-izvanzemljana-su-vec-milenijima-meu-nama-347707
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> Hey there, hair dude :)
<OneKorea> onda dobro, kada kanađski ministar obrane tako kaže, mora bit istina
<OneKorea> malo i on vuče na vanzemaljca
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: a jesu ti izvanzemljani jestivi ? :) I kaj mi se nisu javili na SETI :) 
<OneKorea> ajme kakvo njesra ovih 24sata, zašto ja klikćem na njih =(
<OneKorea> idem kratke rukave obuć i trčat van rađe, aj ćao
<obruT> vileni: premacy sam gledao, ali po oglasima sve neka starija godista
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tam iza karlovca na raznju ih vec ima dosta 
<SilverSpace> MS pustio novi virus u pogon treba novi win 8 prodati http://www.vecernji.hr/techno/novi-virus-prijeti-zakljucat-ce-vam-podatke-i-traziti-da-platite-300-913134
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: mislis hairless dude? :)
<BotaniCar> Nene , mislim oh-your-hair-is-so-cute dude, weshmashian
<weshmashian> cryptolocker? pa to nije nesto novo...
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: :P
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: zensko pise hebga jos da su i pravu sliku stavili 
<weshmashian> kakve veze ima kaj je zensko? :)
<marko> dobar dan
<Mmike> oso sam na selo
<Mmike> ajte
<marko> Mmike: pozz
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj ima neki novi win8 ? :D
<SilverSpace> :) stari 
<ivoks> i onda se pitamo zasto ljudi defejsaju portale
<ivoks> guglas 'wordpress install ubuntu'
<ivoks> i prvi link lik sugerira:
<weshmashian> defejsbukaju? :)
<ivoks> cd /var/www/
<ivoks> sudo chown www-data:www-data * -R 
<ivoks> sudo usermod -a -G www-data username
<ivoks> facepalm
<SilverSpace> ne znam zasto uopce wordpress instalirati u /var/www/
<CTCP2> ove graficke su krvave
<CTCP2> vuku i s ploce cca 50 W
<CTCP2> mjerio sam opterecenje ploce s 1 grafom i s 2 (s 2. spojenom na 2nd napajanje)
<CTCP2> 250-300 W s napajanja + ~50 W direkt s ploce
<CTCP2> btw, SilverSpace : radi ovo fino
<CTCP2> s 2. napajanjem
<CTCP2> samo se pikne ona zica i vozi
<CTCP2> a po netu 100 uputa s adapterima, rezanjem zica, lemljenjem i sta sve ne
<SilverSpace> da moras imat spojene dvije zice ja sam to najcesce napravio sa spajalicom
<SilverSpace> ma ne treba uopce lemit to su gluposti
<obruT> će HEP da trlja ruke :)
<CTCP2> da, i ja sam gurno spajalicu :)
<CTCP2> obruT xD
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<CTCP2> nek se HEP jebe dok god je zarada 5x veca od potrosene struje xD
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: pitanje jel bu zarada 
<CTCP2> bu bu
<SilverSpace> treba najprije to unovcit 
<CTCP2> lako za to
<CTCP2> pa unovcavaju ljudi stalno
<CTCP2> to ovaj BotaniCar radi paniku
<SilverSpace> ovako je to sad cista spekulacija
<CTCP2> ma nije
<CTCP2> nije to od juce
<CTCP2> ljudi vec godinama unovcavaju
<CTCP2> i to ih hrpa ni ne rudari
<CTCP2> vec cisto kupovina-prodaja
<CTCP2> razlike u tecaju, jel
<SilverSpace> mesetarenje 
<CTCP2> sad se mogla fina lovica zaradit u ova 2 tjedna
<CTCP2> pao je na oko 500 USD
<CTCP2> sad je narasto na 900 USD
<CTCP2> (BTC)
<CTCP2> kom se da zajebavat s tim mesetarenjem, mogo je uduplat lovu
<CTCP2> al meni se neda riskirat
<obruT> pa to HEP mesetari
 * CTCP2 slaps obruT around a bit with a large superpenguin
<obruT> daje laznu nadu majnerima
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> da, da, sve je to velika zavjera HEPa xD
<obruT> nego sto
<obruT> HEP i general electric
<CTCP2> xD
<SilverSpace> mogo bi ja to na zgradu prikopcat :) nek susjedi plate 
<obruT> ma drito na dalekovod
<CTCP2> :>
<obruT> ili susjednu trafostanicu pretvoris u majnerski box :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ko klinci smo krali od tcom tj telefonije struju za slusati muziku na livadi 
<SilverSpace> naucio nas jedan susjed koji je studirao u zg
<obruT> bitno je samo da ne skuris sklop za dovod struje :)
<CTCP2> sam mi nije jasno kolko potrosnja struje skoci ak clocknem grafu za sitnih 5%
<CTCP2> cini mi se da potrosnja skoci za nekih 10%
<CTCP2> Corsair TX750 skoci na ~770 W kad se ventovi zalaufaju pa se smrzne cijeli komp
<CTCP2> trebo bi i njemu 2nd napajanje puknut
<CTCP2> taman jos jedno Corsair TX450 imam u ormaru
<SilverSpace> posrkact ces svu struju susjedima :)
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> ionak im ne treba xD
<CTCP2> susjedne kuce imaju cca 50 kn/mj racun
<CTCP2> i jos im je i puno
<SilverSpace> uh kak da ja imam 50kn struje 
<CTCP2> a starceki svi okolo
<CTCP2> idu spavat u 17 sati
<SilverSpace> kod mene sve radi do 1h u noci 
<Hrki>     Bitcoin price:
<Hrki>     $816.50
<Hrki> opet to govno raste :)
<CTCP2> 900 je na mtgoxu
<Hrki> heh, tolko o bubbleu :D
<CTCP2> Hrki : mozda malo glupo pitanje - zakaj ekipa ne kupuje di je 800 pa proda na mtgoxu di je 900?
<CTCP2> razlike su po 10% od burze do burze
<Hrki> cuj, dok ti jedan market uzme proviziju
<Hrki> na isto ti dojde, vise manje
<CTCP2> pa kolko idu provizije xd
<Hrki> meni nije jasno zasto kupuju uopce na tim skupim burzama dok postoji bitstamp, kraken...
<ivoks> pridonosite globalnom zatopljenju
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bome koliko su svi energije utrosili na bitcoin 
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/imamo-i-to-vlada-osnovala-ured-dobrodoslice---317802.html
<Hrki> jebemti i ovaj colorado je legaliziro
<Hrki> zar cemo i tu biti zadnji...
<SilverSpace> slavoniju zaposliti 
<CTCP2> hrki : cekaj, polako
<CTCP2> dok cijeli SAD legalizira
<CTCP2> pa cijeli am kontinent
<CTCP2> pa cijela europa
<CTCP2> pa onda tek mi, zadnji
<CTCP2> kad prodje baba s kolacima xD
<Hrki> ma katastrofa, jebote se turizam bez poroka :)
<Hrki> pa ljudima je dosta vise kupanja i sunca, a ponuda zabave nula bodova
<Hrki> pomeli bi sve zemlje
<CTCP2> e nemere to tako
<CTCP2> prvo svi ostali moraju zaradit
<CTCP2> a tek onda nasa "neovisna" drzava
<CTCP2> sta ostane
<Hrki> i to pazi ovo 28g po osobi mogu uvjek imati sa sobom :D
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj si vec stigao na selo 
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: oprostices mi, nadam se, zdrav oprez i nevjerovanje pricama "ja sam unovcio" od ljudi koji ,kad ih pitas di, shute ili pocnu nekaj izmotavati. Nastavno, tek treba vidjeti koliko dana exchangeovi zadrze lovu i vrte ju umjesto tebe. I trece, ima ne jedan pisani trag osoba kojima su se transakcije "zagubile" na nacin da su oni na koncu ostali osteceni. Ergo, dok mi ne kazes da si prvi put
<BotaniCar> pojeo janjetinu pojedenu novcem zaradjenim minanjem, ja ne vjerujem.
<weshmashian> s/pojeo/platio/
<tonil> ^+1
<BotaniCar> fala weshmashian
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : da je rijec o 10-ak entuzijasta i da je ovo staro mjesec dana, i ja bi bio preskeptican, al ovo fura (bilo rudarenje, bilo trgovanje) stotine tisuca ljudi i sljaka vec par godina
<CTCP2> dizanje love nije upitno, samo me interesiraju provizije
<CTCP2> a cekanje od par dana nije greda
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: stvar je u nagloj popularizaciji cijele price i tome koliko exchangeovi imaju buffer-novca. Vjerujem da je moguca situacija da nemaju za isplatu svega. Konkretno, BTC-E, kao druga najveca exchange kuca je ne jednom "zatvorila" isplate u pojedinim valutama na duzi period jer nisu imali paru
<CTCP2> sve skupa, ovo vrti par milijardi dolara love, tak da je bilo nekih problema u medjuvremenu, vec bi bilo na sva zvona
<BotaniCar> I, par dana , kad to bude tri tjedna, znaci da je netko mesetario tvoj novac mjesec dana, a mogao si ti 
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: porastom broja exchangera problema ce biti sve vise, ne sve manje
<CTCP2> dobro, to stoji, ali cekat X dana nije problem, bitno je da na kraju dobis pare
<CTCP2> ja se ne bavim mesetarenjem vec rudarenjem tak da mi je svejedno
<CTCP2> bitno mi da dobim lovu po tom i tom tecaju na dan kad sam ih prodo
<CTCP2> ionak mi je plan ne dizat nis kaj narudarim bar 5-6 mj
<CTCP2> tak da strpit se par dana/tjedan-dva da mi sjedne lova je nis
<CTCP2> brb
<OneKorea> !ban CTCP2
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak to mislis - transakcije su se zagubile?
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: ne samo zagubile, nego zagubile tako da likovi ostanu bez pare :) 
<tonil> ugh
<Mmike> da, jasno ti je da je to nemoguce? :)
<tonil> opet dobio bugovu nagradnu igru neki lik iz zagreba
<tonil> bleh
<BotaniCar> Mmike: naravno, horror price su iskljucivo vezane uz e-wallete 
<Mmike> ne znam sto je e-wallet
<tonil> ovo je zadnji put da sam kupio bug
<Mmike> ali transakcije se ne gube
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/izvukli-dobitnika-linksove-zvjerke/129389.aspx
<SilverSpace> tonil: pa to je logicno kad se najvise kupi u zg
<SilverSpace> zakon velikih brojki
<BotaniCar> Mmike: isto sto i wallet, ali ga hosta exchange, ja sam isto mislio da je nemoguce dok se nisam sjetio jednostavnog nacina da bude moguce: e-wallet je moja/tvoja umosklepina s svrhom da drzis nofce brzo dostupne za transakcije kod mene. Samo trebam napraviti da ne zapisuje transakcije u blockchain i eto rupe.
<tonil> i onaj ps4 u 24 sata je isto dobio lik iz zagreba :/
<BotaniCar> Elem, kitovi su opisali scenarij u kojem provedes transakciju ( npr, za X LTCa sam kupio Y eura) , LTCi uredno otisli, euri nikad stigli
<Mmike> stovise, nemres trgovat drugacije neg da prebacis paru na burzu
<Mmike> al bi ja rado vidio te opise
<Mmike> i, to ne znaci da su transakcije zagubljene
<Mmike> nego da ih burza nikad nije nit procesirala
<Mmike> odnosno napisala je da je, al' nije
<Mmike> to k'o da ti ja velim 'platio sam ti 100 kuna preko e-bankarstva'
<Mmike> a u biti nikad to ne napravim
<Hrki> cek BotaniCar pa burze nikada ni nemaju para
<Hrki> znaci onaj tko ima coinove stavi svoju prodajnu cijenu, i onaj tko kupuje odredi kupovnu cijenu
<Hrki> ako se dogodi match onda se izvede transakcija
<Hrki> one samo uzimaju proviziju
<BotaniCar> Mmike: naj me krivo shvatiti,ali morat ces sam guglati,nisam bukmarkao nista od toga jer sam i sam skeptican prema prici, no, zbog indicija te vrste ne vjerujem nikom dok mi netko poznat ne potvrdi da sve klapa
<Mmike> sve klapa
<Mmike> ja trgujem neko vrijeme vec i nisam imao bedova
<Mmike> doduse, ja sam samo LTCove u BTCove pretvarao
<BotaniCar> Ae, pretvori u kesh pa mi potvrdi
<Mmike> necu, neda mi se to radit :)
<Mmike> moram se drkat s paypalom i pizdarijama u hrvatskoj, pointless
<Hrki> netrebas
<Mmike> al je kul kak od 100 LTCova mosh napravit 110 uz malo truda i srece :)
<Hrki> postosji sepa transfer :D
<Hrki> na bitstampu, preko banke pokupis
<Mmike> Hrki: sta je to|?
<Mmike> sta je to?
<Mmike> sepa?
<Hrki> neki europski wire transfer bez provizije
<Hrki> za EU zemlje
<BotaniCar> Mmike: SEPA je EU verzija wire transfera (nije, ali je usporedivo)
<Hrki> samo se pazi porezne :) ako dizes veliku lovu
<weshmashian> 30k u 6mj afaik, bez da budes sumnjivac za terorizam/pranje love
<Mmike> sin sise, i ljuti se kak ne ide - veli mu zena 'moras radit, svi mi radimo za hranu, zasto bi ti bio iznimka' :)
<weshmashian> 30kkn*
<weshmashian> Mmike :))
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj mogu podici cash s paypala u HR ? Ne znam kako , imam Paypal
<BotaniCar> Mmike: svaka cast Tihachi :) 
<weshmashian> mozes prebacit lovu s paypala na karticu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pojma nemam
<Hrki> pa da, automatski withdraw
<weshmashian> tj paypal ti sam to napravi prvog u mjesecu ak imas love gore
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kaj mi ne uzmu tipa 8% za to ?
<Mmike> frend sad nesto kombinira s time, veli da jedino pbz to moze
<Hrki> moze i erste, sta vam je :D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: uzme ti $5 ako ides 'rucni' withdrawal
<Hrki> moze svaka normalna debitna kartica :D
<BotaniCar> E,samo malo, imao sam mjesecima 20$ na paypalu, nisu mi nikad prebacili to na vezani diners
<weshmashian> nemres na sve prebacit afaik :)
<weshmashian> a, jel' mozes primat lovu?
<BotaniCar> Nda, dobro je Mika rekao, drkanje
<weshmashian> ja nisam mogo dok si visu nizam u PBZu uzel da mi mogu spustit sredstva
<BotaniCar> ja imam diners vezan uz paypal, sve sto (afaik) mogu je platiti nesto sto sam kupio 
<weshmashian> i onda ti zato nije povuklo lovu :)
<weshmashian> ja imam master vezan i sa njim mogu placat, sa visom mogu i placat i primat
<weshmashian> i imam ju samo zbog toga
<BotaniCar> say what ? 20$ mi je ostalo na paypalu od jedne kenslane transakcije, nisam dobio nikakvu obavijest da bi mi oni to rado vratili na karticu, ostalo je kod njih na stanju
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/sto-im-je-to-trebalo-potpuni-masakr-srpskog-u-novom-sherlocku/719665.aspx
<Mmike> loooooooooool
<Mmike> pa nemres paru na diners metat
<BotaniCar> Kak ne ? Za probu sam preko ebankarstva napravio uplatu na diners pretprosle godine, lijepo je sjela gore i pol godine cekala da nekaj kupim 
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, u njihovoj jeterminologiji ispalo da sam u preplati 
<Mmike> uplatu na diners?
<BotaniCar> da
<Mmike> to se nemre
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> na koji si racun uplacivao?
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ne ide to tak :)
<BotaniCar> simulirao sam tako da sam uzeo racun za nekaj , recimo 11kn, i uplatio 500. 
<Mmike> to nije debitna kartica
<BotaniCar> 489kn mi je cucalo na stanju mjesecima
<BotaniCar> na prvi iduci trosak su skidali od toga
<Vlado9A3CY> rut ping
<Mmike> mosh napravit povrat
<Mmike> al' ono 
<BotaniCar> Mogu, ali nisam htio :) 
<Mmike> nemas 'racun' u dinersu na koji mosh uplacivat nesto
<BotaniCar> zanimalo mi je jel mogu napraviti neki pandan "racunu", eto, mogu :) Nisu zvali da se bune
<Mmike> ma
<weshmashian> long story short, paypal ne isplacuje na kreditne kartice
<Mmike> odakl eti broj racuna na koji si to uplatio?
<CTCP2> wtf, Corsair VX450 mi ne reagira na spajanje crne i zelene
<CTCP2> nije valjda riknulo :<
<weshmashian> CTCP2: mozda mu treba load?
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: uzeo sam podatke s redovnog mjesecnog racuna
<BotaniCar> Mmike: [15:19:10] <BotaniCar> simulirao sam tako da sam uzeo racun za nekaj , recimo 11kn, i uplatio 500.
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> to si platio dinersov racun
<Mmike> koji su ti poslali
<Mmike> pa si bio u pretplati
<BotaniCar> Da !!! I surplus mi je ostao na "stanju" 
<Mmike> nisi 'uplatio' novce na svoj racun :)
<rut> 3CY tnx !!
<Mmike> pa naravno da ti je ostalo kad si pretplatio :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ;)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to sam i napisao 
<BotaniCar> Efektivno sam napravio "diners" racun time, koja je razlika ? Mogao sam paru dici na bankomatu ili preusmjeriti trecoj strani
<BotaniCar> Jedino kaj ne dobim neku kamatu 
<BotaniCar> I nema minusa
<Mmike> da, ali nisi :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim da sam bio dovoljno precizan s "efektivno" 
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: http://www.corsair.com/media/cms/Blog/Testing_your_AX_Series_Power_Supply/Pix5.PNG
<rut> kua 
<BotaniCar> KUA !!!
<BotaniCar> KUA I IGARA !
<rut> :(
<rut> ups )
<rut> sto ima muffin :)
<rut> jel sefica ima kua ?
<BotaniCar> Ima: ********************** ( NDA cenzurirano ) i nekaj sitno tu drkam po serveru :) 
<CTCP2> SilverSpace , ma dobro sam spojio, problem mu je valjda kaj sam u grafu piko kabel koji se usteka u plocu za proc... Njub question: pa kaj nije to isto ko PCIe 4+4 pinski kaj se pikne u grafu?
<CTCP2> kad ustekam napajanje u grafu prek molex adaptera, sljaka
 * BotaniCar laughs uproariusly
<CTCP2> :>
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: ako sam te dobro procitao gore, tebi jedna grafa+ostatak PC-a, ali bez druge grafe, znaju povuci i do 700W ? 
<CTCP2> na, PC i 2 grafe = 770 W
<BotaniCar> ahh, to je ok 
<BotaniCar> U stvari, nije, kakav to superkompjuter imas ? 
<CTCP2> ma vraga ok :>
<CTCP2> pa grafe trose skoro 350 W
<BotaniCar> Meni stroj za kojim sad sjedim (integtrirano sve zivo) u peak loadu trosi ~99W
<BotaniCar> jos 2x 350W za radnike, to je to 
<CTCP2> klokno sam ih 5%
<CTCP2> i skocila potrosnja za 10%
<CTCP2> onak, wtf
<SilverSpace> jel i rudarenje skocilo za 10%%
<BotaniCar> mozda 0,10 :D
<SilverSpace> Kraj podrške za Symbian i MeeGo
<weshmashian> kad god netko veli symbian prvo mi sybian padne na pamet
<weshmashian> Dragi Lastane, jesam li perverzan?
<BotaniCar> *kava na nos od mijeha*
<BotaniCar> MIJEH !
<weshmashian> kava ide u mijeh, ne u nos :)
<BotaniCar> Reci to mojoj kavi, nakon sto si ju gurnuo na to neprirodno putovanje :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<CTCP2> rudarenje je skocilo za 5% :>
<CTCP2> 760 kH/s i WU oko 700-710
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: mene na onog lika sterna 
<tonil> ajme
<tonil> CTCP2, stvarno si se ufurao u to mintanje 
<tonil> ja sam odusta
<tonil> preslabe komponente
<tonil> :<
<tonil> i komp mi je nenormalno zvrčio 
<Mmike> CTCP2: dam ti ja svoju grafu pa mintaj i za mene?
<CTCP2> kolka je moja provizija xD
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> kol'ko je tvoja provizija?
<Mmike> ja ti slozim debian/ubuntu, da se rijesis smosa ? :)
<CTCP2> xD
<Mmike> sve ti fino izdokumentiram, objasnim, nacrtam, sve, sve
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> cak dodjem pa i popijemo nesto skupa :)
<CTCP2> btw, u cem je fora da mi desktop zgleda drugacije kad se spojim prek remote desktopa
<CTCP2> a drugacije kad spojim direkt monitor
<CTCP2> slucjano danas spojim monitor i vidim ono govno network manager
<CTCP2> (koje, naravno, svejedno i dalje ne radi, al bar ga ima)
<Mmike> remote desktop?
<Mmike> nisam nit znao da to ima
<tonil> http://youtu.be/4baX8NfOEP0
<datase> tonil: Title: Canadian Police Chase, Views: 156342, Rating: 98.82698%
<CTCP2> spajam se s windows remote desktopom
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: tevi RDP ne potrga majnanje ? Naime, RDP pri spajanju napravi svoj pseudoadapter koji cgminer detektira i ne prepozna, pa se zborka 
<BotaniCar> pricali mi da XRDP radi, za VNC znam iz prve ruke
<CTCP2> pojma, sve sljaka normalno
<CTCP2> a u biti, to je valjda xrdp
<BotaniCar> Mozda nesto nisam procitao, Microsoftov remote desktop ti ne strga mintalicu ?
<CTCP2> pise xrdp u log prozuru
<BotaniCar> Ahh
<BotaniCar> Svejedno mi nije jasno kak to radi, ali budem se obrazoval ovih dana :) 
<Mmike> vncserver ima dignut
<Mmike> pa se na njega nakvaci
<BotaniCar> a, olrajt
<BotaniCar> Fakat, kak sam opce ocekivao da SMOS posluzuje RDP :D
<BotaniCar> Gledala mi Ciganka u dlan i kaže: - Do 35. godine nećeš imati para i mučit ćeš se. Ja je pitam: - A poslije 35.? A ona će: - Će se navikneš na to.
<obruT> BotaniCar: jesi imo rukavice ? :P
<obruT> gledala mi ciganka u dlan.... al nevide tebe Slavice.... nista mi na dlanu nevide.... uh, sto ne skinuh rukavice...
<BotaniCar> :D
<igustin> obruT: jesi bio?
<obruT> igustin: jesam
<BotaniCar> "barenje emocionalnih pičaka Balaševićevim stihovima" 
<obruT> BotaniCar: :P
<BotaniCar> Pitam u GONGu kome uputiti prijedlog da se stranke vise ne financiraju iz proracuna nego od clanstva, a oni me upute na 5 adresa. Sad sam ih zamolio da razmisle jos jednom jer sigurno postoji samo jedna tocka kontakta za takve prijedloge 
<BotaniCar> ( that beeing /dev/null )
<obruT> BotaniCar: pokreni referendum
<obruT> iako mrzim te peticije, imaces moj potpis
<obruT> i za stranke i za vjerske zajedince
<obruT> i za davanje drustvenih dobara u privatne svrhe te sportskih komercijalnih drustava (HNS recimo)
<obruT> jebote, ima tih sportskih drustava koje zaradjuju vise neg najvece firme u drzavi i onda ima jos grad pokloni zemljista i infrastrukturu... fakat ne znam tko je tu lud
<obruT> onaj stadion na sveticama mi je bio glavno mjesto za trcanje zimi dok sam zivio tamo blizu... navecer se okupljala ekipa sportasa, trcali, vjezbali, druzli se
<obruT> i sad to hoce oduzeti gradjanima i pokloniti jebenim nogometasima... nek si sami izgrade centar negdje van grada
<CTCP2> jebeno, pregorio mi nekakav cip na HDDu.. Se to da kak fixat, ak prebacim elektroniku s istog modela?
<igustin> u principu se može zamijeniti elektronika s istog modela, provjereno
<CTCP2> kolko je bio star hard, tj koji model, ak se sjecas? cuo sam da s novijima ne sljaka promijena elektronike
<igustin> ne sjećam se, zadnji put smo to radili prije dosta godina
<igustin> a kako znaš da je "pregorio čip"?
<igustin> to je toliko rijetko da je malo vjerojatno
<rut> probas pa ces vidjet . nemas sto izgubit :)
<CTCP2> zato jer vidim da je pregorena fleka prek cipa :)
<igustin> jesi siguran? to često rade namjerno da izbrišu oznaku
<igustin> jel' podebljan tamo di je fleka ili je ravan?
<CTCP2> pa vidim da je zasmudjen, koda ga je neko sibicom zapalio
<CTCP2> i par iglica je zasmudjeno
<igustin> ne radi ništa ili polovično?
<CTCP2> ne radi nis, nit se ne zavrti
<CTCP2> naravno, ni u biosu ga ne detekta
<CTCP2> mrtav
<igustin> LED?
<igustin> uopće ne zazuji?
<CTCP2> jok
<CTCP2> mislim da sam ga sinoc strujom zdrmo
<CTCP2> kombiniro sam napajanja na kompu
<igustin> onda je mrtav, definitivno (ako ti nije problem u napajanju)
<CTCP2> nije problem u napajanju
<igustin> ako su ti bitni podaci, onda nađi isti i zamijeni elektroniku
<CTCP2> a bitni su 50-50
<igustin> ili šalji u one firme za spašavanje :)
<CTCP2> probat cu definitivno fixat ga
<igustin> backup, naravno, imaš? :P :)
<CTCP2> ......................................................... :D
<igustin> ma znam da nemaš, inače se ne bi ni trudio spasit ga
<igustin> al' od sada dalje ćeš sigurno sve backupirati, zar ne? :)
<CTCP2> ......................................................... :D
<igustin> :D
<CTCP2> mamicu mu
<CTCP2> al bas ovih dana sam mislio uzet novi hdd, da prekopiram sve na 1
<igustin> čuj, ljuti se ti koliko hoćeš, ali diskovi *rikavaju*, bez obzira na proizvođača, starost, model i ostalo
<CTCP2> ma znam
<CTCP2> oog sam jos ja sjebo
<igustin> ?
<CTCP2> spojio sam 2nd napajanje na 2nd grafu
<CTCP2> i pokreno sam komp a da nisam prvo upalio 2nd napajanje :>
<CTCP2> brijem da je komp povuko previse struje
<CTCP2> ili sam hdd stavio negdje di su cipovi bili kratko spojeni
<CTCP2> al brijem da je ovo 1.
<CTCP2> ak je ovo 1., mogu bit sretan kaj nije vise tog riknulo :>
<SilverSpace> ako stavis elektroniku sa drugoga imas puno sanse da ti taj drugi isto nece raditi 
<SilverSpace> kad vratis 
<CTCP2> why
<CTCP2> hebe mi se za 2., bitno mi je da 1. proradi :>
<CTCP2> prekopcavao sam prije one zbrikane Seagate 7200.11 sa SD-nesto firmwareom
<CTCP2> pa nije radilo prebacivanje elektronike
<CTCP2> "Ako se hard disk polije vodom, ona obièno uðe ispod kontakata i èipova i nastane kratak spoj sa teškim ošteæenjem elektronike koji nije moguæe popraviti. Ostaje kao opcija samo zamena ploèice i firmvera, ali nekad se uništi i sam èip sa firmverom, tako da nije moguæa popravka."
<CTCP2> pa di je taj "cip s FW-om"
<CTCP2> kaj nije na plocici
<CTCP2> "Prodajem dva hard diska... Javiti se na mail: silovana.vjeverica@hotmail.com
<CTCP2> :))
<jelly-home> CTCP2: jesu ti podaci s diska vrijedni bar 700kn?
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: aj ti u infolab , bellow 1kilokuna recovery , da FW chip je na ploci, d drugdje ( npr, seagate: http://forum.hddguru.com/download/file.php?id=3124&mode=view&sid=f16332ef29b7aed06c0a4627a540ef46 ) 
<jelly-home> ako jesu, odi na onaj helpdisc.hr ili infolab ili onu trecu firmu koja se bavi spasavanjem, i daj njima da to odrade
<jelly-home> ako nisu, onda si tocno toliko pametniji
<DomaMuffin> Ja bum se rasplakal od smijeha ako mu je na tom disku wallet na koji je majnao :) 
<jelly-home> wallet bi valjda morao imati na tri ili vise backupa
<jelly-home> zakriptiran, naravno
<DomaMuffin> Je, i sadrzaj diskova koji imaju vrijedne podatke se u pravilu backupira :) 
<jelly-home> odem u jedan ducan, nakupujem se opreme za kupaonu, velim vratit cemo se po to kad zapakirate, u drugi ducan po struju, keramiku i svasta nesto, napunilo auto i zaboravilo otic po stvari u prvi ducan
<DomaMuffin> jelly: Slatke muke :) SI za kupaonicu kupoval pipe i sve, ili samo ormare/police 
<jelly-home> sad sam doma i sjetio se, a vozio me majstor jer u moj nepostojeci auto ne stane nista 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: ormare jos ni nisam, samo pipe, drzace za papir, rucnike 
<marko> dobra vecer
<DomaMuffin> Kad se sjetim cijena pipa, ovo samo moram citati kao "samo" 
<DomaMuffin> Bok,marko
<marko> DomaMuffin: pozz
<jelly-home> ha cuj, kineske u ferotermu su 30-60% cijene od Armala ili Grohe ili hansgrohe
<DomaMuffin> Nemoj me krivo shvatiti,ali meni je kod kucenja i 1000kn, koliko okvirno kosta normalna klasicna pipa afaik, bilo puno
<DomaMuffin> kak si frisko u kreditu,vjerujem da ni tebi ne smrde pare :) 
<jelly-home> moje su 250-600 kn 
<DomaMuffin> o0o0o , 250kn, imas sliku/url ? 
<jelly-home> a 600 je mjesalica za kadu i tus
<DomaMuffin> Fakat si dobro prosao
<DomaMuffin> "dobro"
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: http://www.fero-term.hr/default.aspx?id=7&gid=2.
<jelly-home> Voxort je njihov brend, kinez
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: ili me sjecanje vara koliko sam ja platio, ili su cijene pale. Pitao sam za url jer sam bio nesiguran da li je ista firma u kojoj sam ja kupovao, je 
<DomaMuffin> I izbor je veci ! 
<jelly-home> kupovali smo nesto na ljeto za mamu u Puli, i isto sam se iznenadio kod njih
 * DomaMuffin bukmarka
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: glavni hit: http://www.fero-term.hr/slike.aspx?putanja=voda&slika=Nazidni+tu%C5%A1+set+Voxort+Vision+Re501300&cijena=449,90%20kn
<jelly-home> "kišica" za kadu
<DomaMuffin> Fakat su u redu, i cijenom i izgledom
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : nema LTCa na njemu :D
<CTCP2> jelly-home : ne znam bas da bi doslo samo 700-1000 kn :)
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: ajfalaBo(n)gu
<jelly-home> jes plastika ali je kostrukcija solidna, imas normalan tus (stavis neki drugi), imas ovo od gore koje lagano sipi za gustanje
<jelly-home> CTCP2: ok, uvijek ima skuplje
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ja doma imam malca koji je jos prilicno nekkordiniran, sto sam god mogao sam u kupaoni kupio plasticno, nemrem zamisliti razmjere stete da se razmase s komadom metala :) 
<CTCP2> znam da su prije racunali cijenu po MB i da je bila neka bijesna cijena :D
<jelly-home> CTCP2: spustili su kad je dosla jefitna konkurenija
<jelly-home> tj. helpdisc.hr i onaj treci kojih se nemogu sjetit
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: imam relativno frisku neobvezujucu ponudu di su mi za recovery 1Tb diska trazili na nevidjeno 800-1200kn (ovisi sto se pokaze da je s njim) 
<DomaMuffin> "oni" = InfoLab
<CTCP2> a kaj se desilo hddu
<jelly-home> http://www.datasector.hr/
<DomaMuffin> Nemam pojma, imao sam backup. Pitao sam ih jer mi je trebao podatak za slaganje SLA za nesto, pa su me zanimali rokovi
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: zasto po TB kad je isti kufer jel 500GB ili 2TB... djubrad
<DomaMuffin> jelly: brijem da je tb u stvari substitut za Stefice, da je prava mjerna jedinica u stvari gustoca zapisa ili nekaj drugo, ali to bi morali crtati klijentima
<DomaMuffin> Naravno, pukli su se smijati kad sam pitao za rokove. Rekli su da moze jako brzo, ali da onda zajebem ove ponude za <1000kn
<jelly-home> bas, radije cu otic u nepoznati datasector.hr 
<jelly-home> iako mi je infolab u u ulici
 * jelly-home ima krepani vanjski 500GB WD vec 3 godine
<DomaMuffin> U mojoj se knjizi voze na staroj slavi, kad sam god radio s njima sam stvarno bio zadovoljan, ali ih nisam dugo trebao,pa .. 
 * DomaMuffin jos uvijek gleda pipe
<jelly-home> pipe na kraju uzeo entry level grohe, po 400 i 450kn, da se slazu sa mjesalicom za kadu ;-)
<DomaMuffin> Bas gledam combo paket ( http://www.fero-term.hr/slike.aspx?putanja=grijanje&slika=Paket+za+kupaonicu+Grohe+Eurosmart+Cosmopolitan&cijena=1.349,00%20kn ) 
<CTCP2> hm, jel kabel od napajanja smije bit topal
<CTCP2> kakvo to smece prodaju
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: struja ne pita, zabrini se kad ti zid kroz koji kabl s dolazom prolazi pocne grijati
<CTCP2> 400 W prolazi kroz njega i zagrijan je pun kufer
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: Nego, koji kabl od napajanja, obicno ih imaju puno :) 
<CTCP2> neko smece za 15 kn sam kupio :))
<CTCP2> pise na njemu 10A
<DomaMuffin> ma pitam koji kabl, dovod, neki od "nutarnjih" ? 
<CTCP2> ma ne, dovod
<DomaMuffin> vanjski ( dovod ) se zna zgrijati od ispuha napajanja/kucista
<jelly-home> CTCP2: to su brat bratu dva ampera, ako su unutra neke jadne 0.5 ili 0.75mm² zice naravno da ce se grijati
<CTCP2> ma nije samo kraj kucista vec je cijeli topal
<DomaMuffin> o0o0o0o ja bi ga (ako kosta 15kn) u interesu nauke presjekao i pogledao koji kua je to unutra .. 
<CTCP2> nis, i to cu zamijenit
<jelly-home> pa pise na kablu valjda koji su promjeri vodica
<jelly-home> ko zna dal je to uopce bakar ;-)
<DomaMuffin> jelly: bas to razmisljam, sumnjam da su stedili na promjeru, ali nije nemoguce da je necist bakar, jako 
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: kad se oparis od majnanja, kupi zlatne sipke, ima da ti slozimo dolaz napajanja da se use*e svaki sheik kojem to pokazes ! :) 
<jelly-home> al ak se ravnomjerno grije, mozda CTCP2 vuce vise snage nego sto misli/ocitava
<CTCP2> xdd
<jelly-home> da ima hot spot, vec bi bil <CTCP2> brb pozar u stanu
<CTCP2> vuce 300 W na Corsair TX650
<CTCP2> bas mjerim prek wattmetra
 * DomaMuffin lol's
<jelly-home> i jos 200VA jalove :-)
<CTCP2> xD
<DomaMuffin> Ae, jalovstina,da
<CTCP2> btw, ak nekog zanima potrosnja...
<CTCP2> http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/5347/fb64.png
<CTCP2> bas sam isprobao sve kombinacije
<jelly-home> i kupio zgodni 55x32 umivaonik koji _taman_ stane u 60x335 rupu u WC-u
<jelly-home> 60x35 
<jelly-home> nazalost onaj koji sam pikirao prek interneta nisu imali
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: a u bauhausu cuda nevidjena, daske za WC sa ABS-om
<jelly-home> pustis je da padne i lupi, a ona klizi lagano
<SilverSpace> cudo nevideno i kosta 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> jeste
<jelly-home> obicne su 120-180, ove su 350-400kn 
<jelly-home> ali ako si papuc^H^H^H^H^Hnavikao drzati dasku spustenu, korisno
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/52424207
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :)
<SilverSpace> joj kojih tu sve prica i pricica ima oko te spustene daske 
<SilverSpace> svega sam se naslusao  
<jelly-home> meni je spustena daska ok i dok sam sam
<jelly-home> ne moras ciljat ni kad se naroljas
<SilverSpace> lenovo ozbiljno misli sa hrpom novih modela krece osvajanje eu trzista http://www.gsmarena.com/lenovo-phones-73.php
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: !! Puta Madre, a ja razmisljam kak da si to napravim :) Mali si je skoro prste polomil neki dan .. Ucimo ga na WC i okurazio se da bi sam dasku spustil .. 
 * DomaMuffin ima ninja reflekse, izgleda
<SilverSpace> CES ce ove godine izbaciti puno novih gsm modela 
<OneKorea> pa svi su isti
<OneKorea> ne kužim cemu toliko modela
<OneKorea> i opcenito, svi noviji modeli: http://www.gsmarena.com/results.php3?sName=&idMaker=0&idAvailability=0&YearAnnounced=0&nPriceLow=0&nPriceHigh=0&idCurrency=0&idFormFactor=0&idSIMType=0&idDualSIM=0&idQwerty=0&HeightMax=0&WidthMax=0&ThicknessMax=0&WeightMax=0&idOS=0&idOSVersion=150&idOSWhen=0&nminCPUMHz=0&nCPUCores=0&nminRAMMB=0&nminInternalStorageMB=0&idExpansionCard=0&idDisplay=0&nminDisplayX=0&nminDisplayY=0&nmaxDisplayX=0&nmaxDisplayY=0&fminD
<OneKorea> isplaySize=0&fmaxDisplaySize=0&nPixelDensity=0&idDisplayTech=0&idTouchscreen=0&idAccelerometer=0&idGyro=0&idCompass=0&id35mm=0&idCamera=0&idCameraFlash=0&idVideoRecorder=0&idSecondaryCamera=0&idGPS=0&idWLAN=3&idNFC=0&bEDGE=0&bGPRS=0&idBluetooth=0&bIR=0&bEmail=0&bWAP=0&bJava=0&idRadio=0&bMMS=0&idRingtones=0&sColor=&nBatteryCapacity=0&StandBy=0&TalkTime=0&sFreeText=
<OneKorea> ups link
<OneKorea> evogac: http://bit.ly/1dh5JFb
<OneKorea> i po cemu je tu jedan bolji od drugog?
<SilverSpace> http://www.racunalo.com/lenovo-s930-phablet-s-6-incnim-ekranom/
<jelly-home> ne kuzim te 6", moras imati ruku gorile da to drzis
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> meni je 4" taman, ali imam sake od curice ;-) pa jos kuzim da neko udobno radi sa 4.5-5"
<SilverSpace> sve je to nespretno za nosenje 
<weshmashian> it's not about the lenght... oh, tabletici su u pitanju
<marko> moj je 7" tablet i veci je od ruke za 5-6 cm
<SilverSpace> a za 99% slucaja nam treba za telefoniranje 
<SilverSpace> ja bez problema drzim iPad mini u ruci 
<CTCP2> ovaj HZ ima katastrofalni web
<CTCP2> i pazi debile, ne pokaze ti cijene odma na pretrazi voznih redova
<CTCP2> neg za cijenu moras ici na posebnu pretragu
<jelly-home> moj je 5"
<jelly-home> cek, o cem pricamo
<jelly-home> 9"!!!
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, tebi pimpek sigurno izgleda ogroman kad ga primis tim curicjim sakama :D
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: pusti, od skembe se jedva vidi
<jelly-home> tetka u racunovodstvu se cudila da kak nisam ozenjen
<MmikeDOMA> nemoj o skembi
<MmikeDOMA> danas mi je zena rekla da sam fakat debel
<jelly-home> pff
<jelly-home> a da ti to njoj velis, znas kak bi zavrsio
<jelly-home> ... na kaucu
<jelly-home> no change
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: pricaj za sebe. Ja fakat najmanje telefoniram. 
<filip_> pozdrav
<StephenS> pozic
<filip_> novi sam ovdje, kolega mi je donio dell inspiron ima ubuntu al na engl
<filip_> zanima me kako ga prebacit na hr
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: si mjerio samo maticnu s najnuznijim hardverom, koliko onda trosi ? 
<filip_> gdje skinuti jezicni paket, jel to ide kao na windowsima
<DomaMuffin> filip_: mozes pokusati iz terminala "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" (bez navodnika)
<jelly-home> ha, u ##linux se ljudi bune da im ps za sve stare procese pise starttime "2013"
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: kak ti stignes pšopratit' ista vise od #d i ovdje .. ja nemrem :) samo rezem kanale na kojima sam :) 
<filip_> hvala DomaMuffin idem probat
<DomaMuffin> Ne budi stranac
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: pa ne pratim nista... znas kak velemajstori igraju simultanke
<weshmashian> jelly-home: nda, primjetih to, super-zabavno :)
<DomaMuffin> lol
<jelly-home> ne pamti nista, dodje svaki put za tablu, snimi u sekundi, smisli strategiju, odigra i zaboravi 
<DomaMuffin> Znaci da sam imao pravo kad sam mislio da je najbolje IRCati napljugan. Gold fish memory i bok !
<Hrki> najbolje je napljugan :D
<jelly-home> i ne samo ircati
<weshmashian> zen je kad to postignes i bez pljuge :)
<Hrki> samo ja kad sam unisten nemam volje ircat
<Hrki> onda samo gledam glupe filmove :)
<DomaMuffin> weshmashian: wishfull thinking , Hrki to ti je kad se u startu odlucis unistiti :) 
<weshmashian> DomaMuffin: nije, trening :)
<weshmashian> to isto ko kad odem s posla, zadnjih 9 sati ne postoji vise :)
<Hrki> DomaMuffin: ja ne priznam pljugu ako se ne unistim kako spada, zato ne pusim previse u zadje vrijeme jer imam tolerancije
<Hrki> po meni je najbolje 2x tjedno :)
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : nisam, mjerio sam samo s grafama u 100% loadau, u kombinacijama prema tablici
<Hrki> CTCP2: jesi izmajno sta?
<CTCP2> par LTCa xD
<CTCP2> imam stalno nekih problema s hardverom i softverom
<CTCP2> vise servirsiram neg majnam xD
<CTCP2> trenutno: 6 LTCa = 150 USD
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: pa kaj ti najvise radis sa telefonom 
<Hrki> pa super, ide ti to
<CTCP2> vraga, trebalo bi dost brze ic
<CTCP2> ima neko ideju zas mi Corsair VX450 gubi struju
<CTCP2> spojio sam ga kao 2nd napajanje na 2nd grafu
<CTCP2> i kad se boota, vidim na wattmetru da stalno pada na 0 W
<CTCP2> pa se digne na 20-30, pa na 0
<CTCP2> pa se na kraju cijeli komp zbrejka
<CTCP2> Corsair TX550 sljaka ok
<CTCP2> *s Corsair TX550 sljaka ok
<CTCP2> grafa se napaja prek molex adaptera (HDD->PCIE 8pin)
<StephenS> aha onda je ok
<StephenS> inace je grafa 200% najs
<CTCP2> a?
<StephenS> onekorea poludeo od sipe
<StephenS> gde je ctcp1
<CTCP2> spava
<CTCP2> on je nocna sihta
<StephenS> i tada se vidi ko je kakav covek
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: napisal sam ti iznad. Power usage mi veli da mi bateriju jedu ekran wireless, aplikacije,igre,sms i telefon.. iz toga izvlacim da je i potrosnja drugih resursa slicna (minus ekran :) )
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: imas rezervni riser, da proas to promijeniti ? Mozda je kondic %&$# , a mozda i kabl, pa graficka za**bava napajanje ? 
<CTCP2> kondic na cemu?
<CTCP2> a risere nemam uopce, direkt na plocu pikam grafe :>
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kaj se ti najvise igras 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: de, sram me tu pisati :) 3d majmunarije :)
<DomaMuffin> E,da SilverSpacekid's piano mi je battery killer :) 
<SilverSpace> hebote onda tebi ni ne treba telefon 
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: napajanje je ispravno ziher ? Ako je, mozes zamijeniti primarno i sekundarno za probu ? 
<CTCP2> ispravno je
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: pda , imam firmin telefon za zlabrat', da nisam introvertan mozda bi to i koristio :)
<CTCP2> samo mi je bad ga stavljat kao primarno
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: zamijeni :) 
<CTCP2> ok probat cu
<StephenS> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
<CTCP2> sam da ovo govno ne pocne rudarit prije neg se ulogiram :>
<StephenS> kaj
<StephenS> jos rudaris?
<StephenS> nema biznisa u tome
<StephenS> ko je izrudario izrudario
<StephenS> idemo dalje
<DomaMuffin> StephenS: ti se za*bajes, a on se bogati .. otplatio je skoro 1/3 jedne kartice, ako osposobi internet na dovoljno dugo da nesto proda
<CTCP2> StephenS : glodji kost
<StephenS> 1/3 kartice?
<StephenS> sta ti to znaci?
<DomaMuffin> StephenS: Mislim da je zaradio dovoljno za hladnjak jedne kartice !
<StephenS> ne kuzim
<jelly-home> StephenS: graficke kartice
<DomaMuffin> to ti je tebra bakar, bolje ne'o zlato
<StephenS> lol
<jelly-home> jos 13 puta toliko i isplatit ce hardver 
<DomaMuffin> mene stra' pogledat koliko kojna imam :) 
<jelly-home> er, ne, 17 puta toliko
<StephenS> pa ko ovde jos radi za graficke
<StephenS> lell
<DomaMuffin> StephenS: samo se smij, s necim moras poceti :P
<StephenS> to jeste 
<StephenS> ja se secam sebe pre 10 godina
<StephenS> poceo sam sa jednim dolarom
<StephenS> sad ih imam malo vise ;d
<DomaMuffin> on ima 'nvestutoЯE !
<StephenS> nemam 
<StephenS> (jos)
<DomaMuffin> Mene samo zanima do kad misli ovaj wallet file rasti, sad mi je vec ~600MB :)
<SilverSpace> dok ti vise ne stane u dzep
<DomaMuffin> Softver valjda sprema blockchain file od dana 1 u beskraj .. 
<DomaMuffin> "45h behind" i raste .. 
<DomaMuffin> Pa ti ne pokreci wallet svaki dan :D
<DomaMuffin> *otvaraj
<StephenS> polu bit polu koin
<StephenS> jel neko cuo za zenu oro?
<rut> daj nauci se jezik pa onda pitaj seljo 
<DomaMuffin> Ja ni or'o ni kop'o
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : komp radi ok samo sa VX450
<CTCP2> idem probat pokrenut cgminer :>
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: da li si isprobao s oba napajanja, s tim da si im zamijenio uloge ? Kako se sustav ponasa ?
<CTCP2> to cu sljedece probat, kad vidim kak se ponasa s ovim solo
<DomaMuffin> iBok
<DomaMuffin> 'el netko probao dodati disk u enkriptani LVM ? 
<CTCP2> rudari punom parom, taman po http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/5347/fb64.png tablici
<CTCP2> idem probat prikopcat TX650 kao 2nd
<StephenS> rutko zasto me vredjas?
<StephenS> jel sam ja tebe vredjao?
<rut> vidi se da si senilan . ajde pogledaj logove na web-u da se podsjetis
<SilverSpace> opet vas dvojica :) 
<tonil> ajme
<SilverSpace> mir djeco
<tonil> bolek i lolek
<rut> bolek i lolek su drugari .. ja i Stevo nismo 
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : zanimljivo.. Znaci, s VX450 radi. Zgasim, prikopcam 2nd napajanje, upali se i odma zgasi. Otkopcam 2nd i ostavim samo VX450 i sad vise ni sa njim nece :>
<CTCP2> wtf
<tonil> CTCP2, aj reci koliko si izminta do sada sve skupa?
<tonil> bas me zanima
<tonil> ja prista u drugom tjednu 12 miseca
<CTCP2> 6ltc
<tonil> sto je oko koliko?
<tonil> $$
<DomaMuffin> ~100€
<rut> a struje potrosio 101e
<DomaMuffin> kaj ga jebete, efektivno je mintal 20 min u tjedan dana :) 
<CTCP2> +1
<DomaMuffin> Kupice i vas i sve kaj imate :) Samo se smijte :) 
<CTCP2> vise tu drkam po komponentama neg kaj mintaju xD
<DomaMuffin> Kupice si privatnog sheika ! S devama :)
<DomaMuffin> Ako ga kamatari ne ubiju prije
<rut> jel i harem dobije ?
<rut> za kua
<DomaMuffin> rut: daj budi dobar pa mi reci da li zaista mislis da mozes izdrzati vise od jedne supruge u kuci, igdje osim u krevetu i kuhinji ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> kua/kua ! win/win
<CTCP2> bah, cim prikopcas 2. napajanje, ovo VX450 govno se gasi
<CTCP2> i kad iskopcam 2nd, moram jos 2-3x palit komp da VX450 proradi solo
<rut> eee muffin ove u haremu sute i rade a ove na koje ti mislis ne rade vec serendaju
<CTCP2> koji isus se desava, vec me glava boli
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: baci to u smetje
<CTCP2> ma vx450 je inace super napajanje
<CTCP2> jedino ak nije krepalo nes
<CTCP2> il ima nekakav "feature"
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: kako spajas sve to, i kako palis, si slijedio neku kharicu ili ? De sliku cijele skalamerije tak da se svo kablovinje vidi plx. Ja odo onu spomenutu motku jel ... 
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: moj tagan imao je protu zastitu morao sad svaki puta cekat pola sata da bi ga upalioo ponovo 
<CTCP2> a 2nd napanje samo spojim na 2 PCIe 8-pinska na grafi (+ turnem zicicu u zeleno+crnu)
<Hrki> dobra milfaca je kolinda
<CTCP2> i to 2nd palim prije paljenja kompa
<CTCP2> a 1st napajanje standardno
<Hrki> nego, jeste culi neki novi pravilnik poste, paketi sa ebaya se naplacuju 4.5KN
<Hrki> iako platis postarinu prilikom kupnje
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: De slike, imas mob i neki cloudshare ? 
<CTCP2> imam govno od moba al aj slikat cu ti, premda nemas kaj vidit :>
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: jos uvijek jeftinije nego druge door2door sluzbe, ne ? 
<Hrki> pa cek, kakav door2door
<Hrki> ja platim postarinu kinezu
<Hrki> zasto se odjednom placa 2x
<SilverSpace> Hrki: meni je danas dosao i nisam platio nista 
<Hrki> kao dok saljes pismo ti platis marikicu, sad zamisli da svatko placa jos dok mu postar dofura u sanducic
<Hrki> SilverSpace: pismo ili paket?
<Hrki> jel ti stalo u sanducic ?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<Hrki> urucio ti je osobno ili si dobio zuti papir
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: bilo koja druga kurirska sluzba koja ce ti donesti robu od aerodroma do doma ce ti to naplatiti. posta ima neki trosak d dostavi paket od tocke na kojoj je dosao u RH (na primjer aerodrom) do tvoje regionalne poste, i da ti dostavi obavijest. mislim da bi moglo postenije, ali da bi moglo i gore
<Hrki> a tko naprimjer placa putovanje posiljke medju zemljama posrednika
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : nis od fotki, slabo je svjetlo pa je premracna fotka, nis se ne vidi
<CTCP2> slikat cu ti sutra xD
<DomaMuffin> Kinez je u postarini pokrio svoju postu i avion, ti si dostavi :D
<SilverSpace> na vrata doma
<tonil> jedna mala plava na ramenu mi spava na ramenu mi spava jedna mala plava
<DomaMuffin> tonil: ako se se*ate, ne spava. Ako se ne se*te, nesto krivo radis
<rut> ma se sexa tonil nista .. one je za kua :)
<Hrki> znaci u pravilu ja placam samo od glavnog postanskog ureda u hr do moje lokacije ?
<rut> *ne
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: samo brijem da je tako, inace mi se 4.5 kn cini malo
<tonil> mislis rut? ne budi tak siguran ;)
<DomaMuffin> mozda to pokriva put paketa od ulazne tocke u EU do tebe .. sad smo svecka zemlja , ne ? 
<rut> tonil ne da mislim vec znam .. :)
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: a mozda samo pokrivaju neprofitabilnost hr poste preko tvoje kicme
<tonil> hehe onda si se grdno zajebo,
<Hrki> DomaMuffin: neka radje podijele otkaze
<Hrki> muka mi je tih drzavnih sluzbi
<Hrki> zovem tetu u HZZ-u
<Hrki> totalno beskorisna, dojdem do druge jos manje zna
<Hrki> pa necu ja radit njihov posao jebemu
<DomaMuffin> Hrki: ne'am pojma, brijem da ako dodje do dijeljenja otkaza opet prvo budu otpustili postare ili nekog bitnog, a ne one zbog cijih pizdarija ti moras platiti 4,5kn :) 
<rut> tonil nisam 
<DomaMuffin> Treba dinamit i puske uzet , al' to vam nisam rekao 
<Hrki> heh, istina, mi smo jedino brodogradiliste na svijetu koji imamo vise zaposlenih u upravi / administraciji nego sljakera :)
<DomaMuffin> #debian : [21:19:20] <herpy> is steam down or something? 
<DomaMuffin> sad sam sve vidio 
<tonil> rut, mozda mi ne ide sa udanim al upravo sam se vratio sa kave i pizze sa jednom srednjskolarkom,tak da neznam za tebe al bogami meni je krenilo
<tonil> i bolje su od studentica
<DomaMuffin> tonil: studentice ti mogu pisati zadacu 
<tonil> haha DomaMuffin :) ne treba meni to ;)
<DomaMuffin> Ne znas dok ne probas :) 
<SilverSpace> nu da 
<MmikeDOMA> tonil, jel' punoljetna?
<tonil> lol trick pitanje MmikeDOMA ? 
<MmikeDOMA> ha :)
 * MmikeDOMA slaze veliki kabooha sa cheezetom :D
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj ti je to ??
<DomaMuffin> Zvuci masno
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa4CWlrE5fg
<datase> tonil: Title: DJ Erwo feat. Igy P, Any B and MC Danyen - Jedna mala Plava HQ (2013), Views: 22646, Rating: 94.52055%
<MmikeDOMA> DomaMuffin, zna
<DomaMuffin> .flex
<SilverSpace> =
<DomaMuffin> Treba jest i bit' jak ! 
<tonil> uf jos nisam stavio slike od audia na fejs
<SilverSpace> tonil: kaj da privlacisklinke 
<SilverSpace> tonil: kaj da privlacis klinke 
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: cek kaj je to 
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, fritulka
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: sad me jebes kaj ti je to pak 
<SilverSpace> fritule?
<MmikeDOMA> robohotnice, kurac
<MmikeDOMA> svitulje
<MmikeDOMA> kak ne znas
 * SilverSpace kreten
<SilverSpace>  /je
<SilverSpace> odoh spat 
<SilverSpace> ja mislio nekaj za jest 
<SilverSpace> ln
<jelly-home> <GaryOldman> Benny, bring me everyone. <KeithGlascoe> Whaddaya mean, everyone? <GaryOldman> EVERYONE!!
<jelly-home> najbolji film ikad
<obruT> demit, moram u nabavku jos kojeg diska :P
<obruT> mrzim hard diskove na akciji, pogotovo ako imam vec bas taj koji je na akciji... akcija mi uvijek smrdi na "ovo je nepouzdano, ajmo se rijesit toga sto prije" :P
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-04
<DomaMuffin> obruT: ako je nepouzdano, vratiti ce im se na garanciju k'o bumerang :) 
<tonil> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bcr9DylIEAAW8Vd.jpg
<DomaMuffin> tonil: http://wallsizes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Cats-christmas-trees-hd.jpg
<Vlado9A3CY> good morning world :)
<tonil> jebem je hrvatsku vladu u guzicu i sve koliko ih ima gore i sve redom! da mi je sitit koja je budala odlucila ukinuti pogodnost pomorcima da uvoze auto bez carine
<tonil> i kazu ljudi da juga nije valjala,bila 1000 puta bolja od ovog skarta od drzave
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, 10.04 je podrzan do 2015te, tako da ne moramo zuriti
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, plus dodobasic nam se vratio ovih dana  (ili bude ovih dana), tak da sve cmeo :)
<MmikeDOMA> idem u novi kernel
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyY70LE2D-Y&list=PL8CEFA690001D90D0
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Nas & Damian Marley - As we enter, Views: 5179726, Rating: 98.99249%
<CTCP2> jel ima nekakva specijalna shema kak se spajaju 2molex->1pci-e 8-pinski adapter? radi, radi, i nakon 5 min se smrzne cijeli komp. Kad spojim direktno prek pci-e 8-pinskih adaptera, sve radi normalno. (Isto napajanje, isti komp, iste postavke, tj. sve ostalo je isto)
<CTCP2> dakle, ovak spojim te adaptera : http://s29.postimg.org/qju3n3m9z/corsair_tx750_cables_c.jpg (i sljakalo je jucer pol dana, al se usred noci smrzlo). jel ima neki limit koji moze proc kroz te adaptere/molexe? grafa trosi 250-300 W
<CTCP3> "dakle, ovak spojim te adaptera : http://s29.postimg.org/qju3n3m9z/corsair_tx750_cables_c.jpg (i sljakalo je jucer pol dana, al se usred noci smrzlo). jel ima neki limit koji moze proc kroz te adaptere/molexe? grafa trosi 250-300 W"
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly-home> ooh, testiranje sustava za uzbunjivanje
<jelly-home> u jugi su to svaku nedjelju testirali, NNNI 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: bome nas iznenadili 
<DomaMuffin> lol, da cujem sirenu bil bi z lopatom u dvoristu za 3 sekunde :) 
<CTCP3> DomaMuffin je preppers :>
<DomaMuffin> 1) iskopati malu rupu za sebe 2) otkopati pusku 3) zakopati mintalicu
<DomaMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1524936_10152149492202074_1340770533_n.jpg
<DomaMuffin> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/250154_10150198777212074_1920513_n.jpg # don't panic ! :=)
<CTCP3> hebalo me i mintanje
<CTCP3> DomaMuffin na cem mintas, ubuntu il win?
<DomaMuffin> Windows 8.1 , pa znas da taj ubuntu nije za neku produkciju jos 20-30 godina
<DomaMuffin> k'o i svi ti linuxi
<CTCP3> znam, ne moras meni nis pricat
 * DomaMuffin performs ceremonial selfpunishingž
<CTCP3> mislio sam da su windowsi bugoviti i musicavi
<CTCP3> kad ono...
<DomaMuffin> kad ono, jesu :9 
<CTCP3> jesu, al manje od gnjiluxa
<CTCP3> pogotovo Debilana
<CTCP3> najjaci mi je ovaj xrdp
<CTCP3> za koji kuki prikazuje drugacije neg kad direktno prikopcam monitor na kantu
<CTCP3> ovak prek remote desktopa nekih stvari nema
<CTCP3> a direktno logiran na komp ima
<igustin> npr.?
<CTCP3> isti useri, jel
<CTCP3> igustin : onaj sugavi network manager jer imam problema s pamcenjem static ipa
<CTCP3> lik koji mi pomago to slozit me skoro stero u 3pm
<CTCP3> mislio da ga pravim ludim il da sam corav xD
<CTCP3> instaliram ga al nigdje guia ni niceg
<CTCP3> i niko nema pojma di je i zas ga nema
<CTCP3> i jucer sluccajno spojim monitor na kantu da nes procackam
<CTCP3> kad eno ga
<igustin> NM vidiš na kanti, a preko xrdp-a ne vidiš?
<CTCP3> tocno
<igustin> jesi probao koristiti vino? kolega je prezadovoljan s njime
<CTCP3> nope
<CTCP3> al svejedno mi ne pamti postavke mreze
<CTCP3> kad editiram  /etc/network/interfaces , sve radi
<CTCP3> al na sljedecem restartu bude zbrisan
<igustin> to je nešto drugo, i vjerojatno nema veze s rdp-om
<CTCP3> da, znam
<igustin> probaj vino vnc server, preporučam
<CTCP3> al sam velim kolko ima cudnih ponasanja
<CTCP3> ok, bum
<igustin> mislim - općenito, za remote spajanja
<CTCP3> DomaMuffin : ozbiljno na cem mintas? neko je spominjo winse, ne sjecam se ko
<jelly-home> CTCP3: probaj koristiti bas Debian, a ne cudne derivate
<jelly-home> brisanje interfaces nije nesto sto se desava u Debianu
<CTCP3> bum probo, kad sredim druge gluparije
<CTCP3> DomaMuffin : na windows kanti cim otkopcam monitor, smanji se brzina za nekih 20%
<CTCP3> fakat trebaju oni vga adapteri
<CTCP3> da kanta radi punom parom
<igustin> CTCP3: koliko vidim, xrdp po defaultu radi slično VNC-u - otvara drugi X11 session, što objašnjava drugačiji desktop
<igustin> dakle, ti se po defaultu ne spajaš na nulti/defaultni/frontend desktop, već na drugi sesssion
<igustin> ne znam za xrdp, ali vnc-om možeš specificirati u nastavku :0 čime se spajaš na aktivni frontend desktop
<igustin> hm, izgleda da je xrdp samo wrapper prema xvnc serveru
<jelly-home> x11vnc 
<DomaMuffin> CTCP3: ja sam brutforsao staticni ip na kantama na kojima sam imao isti problem, tako da sam maknuo network manager ( GUI dio) i promijenio atribute/permissione na /etc/network/interfaces tako da ih ni jedan korisnik ne moze mijenjati.
<DomaMuffin> CTCP3: u ubuntuu i slicnima u toj fajli lijepo pise da ne zapisujes nista jer ce nestati kod reboota, staticka konfiguracija napravljena krot NM bi trebala prezivjeti reboot, nekad to ne napravi, tja :)
<DomaMuffin> mintam na windowsima :) klik-klik - $$
<SilverSpace> 0$
<DomaMuffin> Moj Miro, kad jednom otkupim tu tvoju pecaru :)
<SilverSpace> kad svedanku vidim sa krastavcem u rukama odmah me spopadnu bludne misli 
 * SilverSpace gleda kuhanje 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: nema frke :)
<CTCP3> DomaMuffin : monitor ti je stalno prikocan na kantu, jel?
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: mislis ti navratit koji dan 
<CTCP3> "promijenio atribute/permissione" - to je dobra ideja
<DomaMuffin> mislim SilverSpace, mislim .. 
<DomaMuffin> CTCP3: je
<CTCP3> "jer ce nestati kod reboota" - cek, to znaci tak TREBA bit?
<DomaMuffin> CTCP3: da. Po nametnutoj logici, ta datoteka nije predvidjena kao trajno mjesto za tu vrstu podatka
<DomaMuffin> Pise, jbg
<DomaMuffin> (ako je ubuntu)
<CTCP3> ak to tak treba bit, zas mi niko to nije reko :>
<CTCP3> neg se svi cude ko pura dreku
<DomaMuffin> To ti jwe kad neces MmikeTu ili meni platit da ti to slozimo :) Jbg, ond moras po malo :D
<DomaMuffin> svi misle da citas :)
<CTCP3> pa pito sam jedno 20x zas mi govno zbrise fajl nakon reseta
<CTCP3> i nikom nije jasno
<CTCP3> traze kilometarske logove
<CTCP3> i sta sve ne
<CTCP3> 20x = 20 ljudi
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: ma da :)
<CTCP3> sta ma da :D
<SilverSpace> kad si to pitao :)
<CTCP3> proteklih tjedan dana po hrpi irc kanala :>
<CTCP3> na #debian sam dobio cak i ban
<CTCP3> 2x xD
<SilverSpace> lol
<CTCP3> svi vele da se "ne bi smio zbrisat"
<CTCP3> a sad DomaMuffin veli da bi
<CTCP3> jebeno
<SilverSpace> kaj u tom fajlu ne pise da se ne smije tu nis mjenjati rucno
<jelly-home> CTCP3: u cemu je problem?  Na Debianu se ne bi smio zbrisati, na Ubuntu je mozda drukcije, na tvojoj cudnoj distri... sam vrag zna
<OneKorea> Jel moguće da CTCP opet ima problem, ma nijeeeee valjdaaaa :)
<Mmike> CTCP3, jel to smos?
<CTCP3> Mmike : da, SMOS
<CTCP3> SilverSpace : jok, ne pise
<jelly-home> "contact your vendor"
<Mmike> CTCP3, kaj ti ne ubije to network manager?
<CTCP3> network managera nije ni bilo, njega sam naknadno instaliro
<CTCP3> al i nakon kaj sam ga instaliro, potpuno je isto
<CTCP3> ma odusto sam od tog
<Mmike> a, di je bed?
<CTCP3> sam velim, ne zna se ko pije ko placa
<CTCP3> Mmike pa svi su mi rekli da u svim distrama kad se rucno postavi u /etc/network/interfaces to je to
<CTCP3> (htio sam postavis static IP na smos kantama jer kod svakog reboota nabaci novi IP pa moram mijenjat postavke za spajanje na njih itd..)
<Mmike> CTCP3, tko ti je to rekao?
<Mmike> zakaj ti nabaci novi IP?
<CTCP3> Mmike hrpa ljudi :>
<Mmike> tj, tko mu da novi IP?
<Mmike> pa krivo su ti rekli :)
<jelly-home> rekli su mu u #debian za Debian
<CTCP3> adsl ruter mu da
<Mmike> pa reci ADSL ruteru da mu uvijek da istu IP adresu
<CTCP3> nemrem, smece od rutera nema nis postavki
<jelly-home> CTCP3: podesi si DHCP server da uvijek dodijeli isti IP za odredjeni MAC
<CTCP3> THOMSON ST780
<CTCP3> jelly-home nema tog u mom ruteru xD
<CTCP3> a i htio sam da komp sam dodijeli i mirna bosna
<CTCP3> jer mozd cu ih prekopcavat itd
<jelly-home> CTCP3: nema u speedtouchu?  Sumnjam
<CTCP3> da ne moram ponavljat setup
<CTCP3> jelly-home : moj nema, mozda neki sugavi tcomov FW
<jelly-home> CTCP3: jesi li pitao korisnicku od t-coma?
<CTCP3> nisam, al prekopo sam sve opcija jedno 4-5x i nigdje nis takvog
<Mmike> da, malo je vjerojatno da nemres mijenjat range IPjeva koje ce ti DHCP dodjeljivati
<CTCP3> aj bum ih zvrcrno pa cu ih pitat
<CTCP3> al svejedno ostaje da je na ovom SMOSu shebano
<jelly-home> a jadan
<CTCP3> :>
<CTCP3> kak na windowsima sve sljaka :P
<jelly-home> pa koristi windowse onda
<Mmike> a jesi pitao lika od smosa
<Mmike> cini se k'o razuman covek :D
<CTCP3> jesam na mail :D
<CTCP3> nakon par mailova mu se nije vise dalo i oso je pit :D
<CTCP3> on mi je reko da instaliram onaj netw manager
<CTCP3> pa smo se oboje cudili zas ga ja ne vidim :>
<CTCP3> (pa sam jucer otkrio da drugacije prikazuje prek remote desktopa)
<CTCP3> sto cuda :>
<Mmike> a da instaliras debian? :)
<Mmike> ili ubuntu"? :)
<CTCP3> samo radi static ipa mi se neda :>
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike, mozes li molim te pogledati vidi li se moja ip adresa naredbom /whois Vlado9A3CY ... tnx :)
<CTCP3> napravio bi cron skriptu koja bi na startu stavljala postavke u /etc/network/interfaces 
<CTCP3> i resetirala adapter
<CTCP3> al neam blage kak se to radi :D
<Mmike> * [Vlado9A3CY] (~Vlado9A3C@unaffiliated/vlado9a3cy): Vladimir (Zg)
<Mmike> * [Vlado9A3CY] #ubuntu-hr #linux.hr 
<Mmike> * [Vlado9A3CY] hubbard.freenode.net :Pittsburgh, PA, US
<CTCP3> Vlado9A3CY (~Vlado9A3C@cpe-188-129-96-209.dynamic.amis.hr)
<CTCP3> :>
<Mmike> CTCP3, ti trebas naci skirptu koju je lik u smos ugradio da ti resetira /etc/network/interfaces pri bootu :)
<Vlado9A3CY> e to :) ... tnx Mmike ;)
<CTCP3> Mmike : to cu nac nikad xD
<Mmike> odes u /etc
<Mmike> i grepas za interfaces :)
<DomaMuffin> CTCP3: imas dhcp server na thompson i klasnjikov tcom modemima, stavke za podesavanje vjerojatno ne vidis jer se ne pojavljuju dok ne stavis kvacicu na "enable" sa sam DHCP sercer. 
<DomaMuffin> sa/za trt
<DomaMuffin> http://mina.naguib.ca/blog/2012/10/22/the-little-ssh-that-sometimes-couldnt.html # The little ssh that (sometimes) couldn't
<DomaMuffin> "Late Friday night fixes are nice because you can relax and not carry problems and support staff into the weekend :)"
<CTCP3> DomaMuffin nemam nikakvih takvih opcija u ruteru :)
<CTCP3> najvjerojatnije je osakacen od tcoma
<CTCP3> bum ih zvrcno
<DomaMuffin> zgodno, ja sam imao dva takva u firmi ( prdnula oba od pregrijavanja) i imalo
<DomaMuffin> pa guglaj,brze ti je
<CTCP3> zguglo
<CTCP3> na "setup" mi treba iskocit http://192.168.1.1/ewizard.htm
<CTCP3> di se to podesava
<CTCP3> e, meni kad to iskoci je prazno
<DomaMuffin> mozes preformulirati pitanje ?
<DomaMuffin> aha
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<CTCP3> ziher su makli to
<DomaMuffin> probaj se logirati ovako, ako to jos vrijedi https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/hr.comp.mreze/S5LOgFjmK70
<CTCP3> njet, ne sljaka
<CTCP3> btw, zanimljiva su ova napajanja
<CTCP3> prebacio TX650+TX750 na komp na katu
<CTCP3> a s kata donio TX850 i ubacio ga u ovaj dole kaj mi se smrzava
<CTCP3> i sad sve sljaka super
<CTCP3> a s obrnutom prijasnjom kombinacijom se ovaj s 2 napajanja smrzavo
<CTCP3> koja je tu logika
<CTCP3> sve komponente sam ostavio iste, i isti setup u OSu :>
<SilverSpace> sve je to u prstima 
<SilverSpace> ovaj internet je postao dosadan nema nist na njemu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dosadno
<Mmike> slazem se
<SilverSpace> kad ce taj snijeg
<SilverSpace> pogledao rush drugi puta i tocno se sjecam te nesrece Laude kao klinac 
<CTCP3> lol, jos ovu nisu nasli http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/kristina-curkovic--desnicarska-cirkusantica-koja-cini-sve-da-bude-u-centru-paznje/719847.aspx
<Mmike> msg nickserv identify h1k5p3F3pQjG
<Mmike> a daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj
<Mmike> kakav kreten
<StephenS> Mike will made it
<StephenS> int[] niz = new int[3]
<igustin> epic
<StephenS> snapic
<StephenS> SNAP BACK PAC
<igustin> Mmike: sad da vidimo koliko su ti passwordi različiti na svim servisima :P :D
<StephenS> pa on je to namerno uradio
<igustin> mislim da nije
<igustin> TVRDIM da nije
<igustin> evo, valja mu password na već 3 servisa
<StephenS> ma jeste namerno
<StephenS> -NickServ- Invalid password for Mmike.
<StephenS> ;]]
<Mmike> -NickServ- Mmikenew!~new@178-222-167-159.dynamic.isp.telekom.rs failed to login to Mmike.  There has been 1 failed login attempt since your last successful login
<Mmike> sram vas bilo
<Mmike> odmah bi iskoristili tudju gresku!
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> Mmike: ne bi da nisi ti u pitanju :P :D
<Mmike> igustin, svukud imam razlicite passworde, btw :) 
<igustin> Mmike: ;)
<StephenS> pa kako ih pamtis?
<Mmike> stara navika jos sa SRCEta i terminala :)
<Mmike> pa
<StephenS> ja imam svuda jedan ali locked na email koji je zakljucan two auth
<igustin> vjerojatno ima svoj sustav
 * SilverSpace isto nema ni jedan pass isti 
<tonil> um ima netko ovdje iz splita il mozda iskustva sa cinestarom treba mi jedan info
<tonil> um zanima me kad cinestar objavljuje raspored filmova zato ak ne prispijem gledati hobita u 3du do srijede neznam kad bi bilo moguce drugi put na stranici nist ne pise
<CTCP3> hm, garant ti je baziran na h1k5p3F3pQjG
<CTCP3> tipa mijenjas drugu znamenku samo
 * CTCP3 ode hackat Mmike :>
<Mmike> ma
<tonil> lol
<CTCP3> xD
<Mmike> jeste vi culi za pwgen? :)
<StephenS> ma
<StephenS> lol
<StephenS> xD
<StephenS> pwgen
<Mmike> Ux3LPpCyLmrP
<Mmike> l9R8CtEaeHU1
<Mmike> k2ynklYpIuK7
<Mmike> 0FgsX61hgBbS
<Mmike> 1rNwtt4i7j7Z
<StephenS> kakav si ti mutant
<StephenS> mutiras u pikslu
<CTCP3> sad pokusavas diverziju da te ne shackamo xD
<tonil> itko? sto nitko ne ne ide u cinestara?
<CTCP3> ebes cinestar kad imamo torente xD
<tonil> je i to al nemam 3d tv kod kuce jos
<tonil> iako je duze vrijeme u planu da nabavim
<SilverSpace> Ooko1ede Witooch2 Iep4eeto Iphohpi2 quooW8fe
<StephenS> Some good movies?
<SilverSpace> tko vise gleda filmove
<StephenS> ja
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> preveli TIN s TIN u openerpu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jesu se tebi mijenjali slijdovi poziva na broj za doprinose?
<Mmike> recimo, za 11ti mjesec doprinose za mirovinsko sam uplacivao na 8168-45285096493-0047,  (prije toga na 0046, pa 0045...) a sad za 12ti imam: 8168-45285096493-14015
<ivoks> Mmike: ja stalno koristim isti poziv
<ivoks> Mmike: tokom godine
<ivoks> to mi template u rbau
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nemres
<ivoks> a cek...
<ivoks> ti si doo
<Mmike> tj, nebi smio
<Mmike> aha
<ivoks> pa si ti zaposlenik
<Mmike> mislis da to ima veze?
<Mmike> pa da
<ivoks> ima
<Mmike> ti nisi?
<Mmike> aha, ti si obrt
<ivoks> zaposlenike ja drugacije vodim
<Mmike> o kurche
<Mmike> igustin, ti imas doo? :)
<ivoks> svaki put inkrementiram zadnji broj
<Mmike> pa i ja
<ivoks> uglavnom, zadnji broj kod mene oznacava mjesec
<Mmike> al' sad mi doslo da vise nije 0048, nego je 14015
<ivoks> doslo?
<ivoks> pa ne salju uplatnicu svaki mjesec :)
<Mmike> ma od knjigovodze platni nalog
<Mmike> sad citam
<Mmike> prije je moralo ici slijedno
<Mmike> a sad je unutra godina + broj dana kad si napravio uplatu
<Mmike> koji kurchev kurac
<Mmike> http://www.obracun-placa.com/index.php/obracun-placa/novi-pozivi-na-broj-primatelja-za-obavezne-doprinose-i-poreze-od-01-01-2014/
<ivoks> e jebo ih
<ivoks> pa koju pizdu materinu moraju sve stalno mijenjati
<Mmike> ja brijem da tamo ima hrpa ljudi
<Mmike> koja brije 'ok, kak cemo danas sjebat sustav i ispizdit ljude'
<Mmike> onak, to im je posao
<ivoks> evo, stavio status
<Mmike> onda ima neka kontrola da bas ne ispizde ljude jako
<ivoks> Naravno, da nam ne bi bilo dosadno, ajmo malo mijenjati pozivne brojeve i sjebati template svim firmama u HR...
<ivoks> https://joppdapp.regos.hr/users/sign_in
<Mmike> jebote
<Mmike> redni broj dana u godini!!
<ivoks> moguce, moguce :)
<ivoks> jer sve moras platiti isti dan
<ivoks> jer apis-it ne zna drugacije pratiti uplate
<ivoks> sljedece godine se to biti prema satu :)
<ivoks> hahahaha
<Mmike> super 
<Mmike> ja sam to platio danas
<Mmike> a rba ce to proknjiziti u ponedjeljak :)
<ivoks> to sad objasnjava zasto knjigovodstveni servis sad zeli da mu javim tri dana unaprijed kad mislim placati doprinose
<ivoks> i jos mi je knjigovodja rekao da moram paziti kad uplacujem placae
<ivoks> jer ako je u drugoj banci, onda je zajeb :)
<ivoks> jer ce se proknjiziti dan kasnije ili dva
<Mmike> pa to ja imam
<Mmike> meni je firma u rba a ja sam u zabi
<ivoks> dobro, oni isti dan sve obave
<ivoks> ali pbz
<Mmike> pa ovisi
<ivoks> to su mulci na kvadrat
<Mmike> nekad isti nekad ne
<Mmike> zakaj? ja se bas brijem iz zabe u pbz prebacit
<ivoks> ja stvarno ne znam...
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> svi su oni debili
<ivoks> Mmike: s pbzom sve kasni jedan dan
<ivoks> a osobni e-banking mi je jos gori nego ovaj od rba
<Mmike> pa ja ak si placu iz rba isplatim iza podneva, tek sutra ju vidim u zabi
<Mmike> ak si isplatim ujutro, onda oko 17 sati vidim na zabi paru
<ivoks> Mmike: ali ako si ju iz rba isplatis iza podneva, tek ju prekstura vidis u pbz
<Mmike> a jedno 1094234 puta sam pitao kako radi NKS
<Mmike> i nitko nece rec
<Mmike> ivoks, kra?! :)
<ivoks> imaju jedan dan delaya
<ivoks> tako je bilo prije
<ivoks> mozda se promijenilo
<ivoks> zato sam ja osobno prebacio u rba isto
<Mmike> meni je bed sto na otocima (hvar/korcula) rba nema poslovnicu
<Mmike> nema nit zaba
<Mmike> zato bi u pbz
<ivoks> pa jel ima fina?
<Mmike> pojma
<ivoks> Znaci, ako se uplacuje 1.1.2014., onda je -14001. Ako se uplacuje 1.2.2013., onda je 0001+31, sto je 32, pa je onda -14032. Ako se uplacuje 18.6., onda je... Ma, koliki kreten moras biti da ti ovako nesto padne na pamet?!
<igustin> Mmike: ne, obrt
<Mmike> bas se i ja pitam
<Mmike> tko se ovog sjetio
<ivoks> ja jos uvijek ne vjerujem
<Mmike> gledam parkirnu kaznu zaostalu neku - 40 kn :) 
<Mmike> iz 2005te
<Mmike> prva zona :D
<ivoks> sad neces moci auto registrirati :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ma to je placeno sigurno vec
<Mmike> 2005ta :)
<StephenS> mmike will made it
<ivoks> ako i nije, onda je nastupila zastara
<StephenS> mmmmmmaaybach music
<ivoks> Mmike: openerp sad ima template u htmlu i pythonu
<ivoks> nije vise sxw, pa da ti treba office
<CTCP3> lol 14032
<StephenS> ubuntu-hr
<CTCP3> StephenS sta ti je to
<StephenS> ne znam
<StephenS> pirinac
<CTCP3> opet imas nekakve halucinacije
<StephenS> Kako to mislis?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ides danas na hokej
<StephenS> idem ja
<ivoks> joj, da
<ivoks> hokej!
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kad je?
<ivoks> za 25min, sigh
<ivoks> idem
<SilverSpace> da kasnis :)
<CTCP3> isuse kriste kako mi je vruc kabel od napajanja
<CTCP3> cijelom duzinom
<CTCP3> jel moze dolazit do gubitka struje zbog takvog kabla?
<jelly-home> lako za kabel, pazi da ti ne izgori instalacija
<CTCP3> znam
<CTCP3> nije da je kriticno vruc
<CTCP3> neg ono, jako zagrijan
<CTCP3> jel mi se moze osteti napajanje zbog slabog kabla? tipa da napajanje vuce jace :>
<CTCP3> a pise na hebenom kablu 10 A. To je oko 2 kW
<CTCP3> moze vraga 2 KW
<CTCP3> jedva 750 W prolazi
<SilverSpace> milka i caj uopce nije losa konbinacija 
<SilverSpace> nije ivoks ni stiga na prvi gol :)
<SweetMuffin> CTCP3: mozda tebi na kablu pishe melting point
<SilverSpace> tesko da ce zice pregorit prije ce se napajanje spalit
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> ma sljedeci tjedan kupujem nove kablove
<SilverSpace> elektricara pozovi :)
<SilverSpace> da te spoji na trafostanicu
<CTCP3> +1
<CTCP3> 300 m od mene je
<CTCP3> u biti, imam i dalekovod 200 m od mene
<jelly-home> na trofaznu struju treba 
<CTCP3> samostrelom nabacim kabal prek zica
<CTCP3> i peri
<jelly-home> izvrsna ideja za besplatnu kremaciju
<tonil> lol CTCP3 ti sa tim mintanjem puka ko kokica xD
<CTCP3> tonil xD
<CTCP3> malo me primila manija xD
<CTCP3> taman slozim jedno
<CTCP3> kad pokvari se dve nove stvari
<CTCP3> slozim i to dvoje
<CTCP3> kad u medjuvremenu ona prva opet rikne
<CTCP3> i tak u krug
<tonil> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-cbuepllVfB4/UsbpONGq-UI/AAAAAAAAHg0/3JrOr7HIE9Y/w273-h233-no/man+saved+dog%2527s+life.gif
<CTCP3> joj, sinoc na HRTu
<CTCP3> dnevnik
<CTCP3> kasne 6 mj s "vijesti" o ransomwaraeu
<CTCP3> i onda jos pametno savjetuju ljudima da "ni slucajno ne plate otkupninu!!"
<CTCP3> a onda kad likovi popuse podatke, niko nece bit kriv
<jelly-home> vec su ih popusili
<jelly-home> nemas backup?  Znaci da ti podaci nisu bitni
<CTCP3> je, bas
<jelly-home> veci problem je sto ljudi nisu upoznati da moraju imati backup, i da bilo koji komad hardvera moze krepat
<CTCP3> ni nece naucit xD
<CTCP3> bar vecina
 * CTCP3 upire prstom u sebe
<OneKorea> i kak radite bekap? Jel dobra Å¡ema recimo dd-at /dev/sda2 na USB hdd svakih toliko, mislim da bi meni to bila najbolja opcija (jer imam full disk enkripciju)?
<OneKorea> ili jos jednostavnije: cat /dev/sda2 > bekap.bkp
<OneKorea> :D
<OneKorea> dd mi je mrzak jer je spor na defaultnim postavkama, nikad neznam na koliko treba stavit onaj 'bs'  ...
<jelly-home> nije dobra sema jer ne dobijes konzistentnu kopiju
<OneKorea> por que?
<SweetMuffin> OneKorea: backup cega,sto ti je na sda2 ?
<jelly-home> OneKorea: slozi LUKS i za USB HDD, i koristi neki file-based backup 
<OneKorea> SweetMuffin, sve, u luks containeru
<OneKorea> jelly-home, ok, posto bi ja back upo cijeli filesystem (a ne samo /home) mislio sam je moja opcija bolja. 
<jelly-home> nije
<jelly-home> ovisi koliko kopija unatrag zelis imati, koliko je stvarno zauzece, itd
<SweetMuffin> Imas na https://code.google.com/p/cryptsetup/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions ( 6. Backup and Data Recovery ) , si na to mislio ? 
<OneKorea> SweetMuffin, jep, evo pod 6.4 kažu za cat i nekakav dd_rescue
<OneKorea> mislim da dd_rescue radi i checksumanje nekakvo, pa garantira konzistentnu kopiju?
<SweetMuffin> Mislim da je tako.Ako nekad ne probas restore podataka, skuzit ces losu kopiju dok bude kasno.
<OneKorea> a ono to mi izgleda puno jednostavnije nego kopiranje mountanog fs-a
<jelly-home> o...de
<SweetMuffin> Tak isti vrag, sve to slozis dobro jednom 
<jelly-home> OneKorea: kakvo crno checksumiranje kad je fs u upotrebi
<jelly-home> snapshot je jedina opcija za konzistenciju
<jelly-home> a ak ti je fs na /dev/sda2, nema snapshota
<OneKorea> uhm, pa podrazumijeva se da bi cat/dd radio offline
<OneKorea> sa live-cda
<SweetMuffin> Nego, OneKorea, si dobil posel u NSA ? Child porn skrivas na /sda2 ? :)
<OneKorea> a checksumiranje u mojem kontekstu bi znacilo da dd garantira da je /dev/sda2 identican bekap.bkp-u bitwise
<jelly-home> OneKorea: nemre bit identican ako se fs koristi
<OneKorea> pa ne koristi se, /dev/sda2 nije mounted
<jelly-home> a ako ides online za svaki backup, to ce ti brzo dojadit
<jelly-home> offline*
<SweetMuffin> e,da , to :)
<OneKorea> a da... vi sigurno imate cron skriptice i automatizaciju ko pravi profići pa sam ja smješan sa idejom dd-anja filesistema =)
<jelly-home> da, to se tak ne radi
<jelly-home> osim ako imas petabajte viska za cuvanje silnih imagea
<OneKorea> pa čuvao bi samo zadnji :D
<jelly-home> i kakav je to backup onda
<jelly-home> kako znas da taj zadnji nije sjeban ljudskom greskom
<OneKorea> ak hdd rikne mogu ga vratit
<SweetMuffin> Ak' ti je za po doma, slozis si backup svojih stvari,a  sve kaj mozes opet skinuti s neta (ukljucujuci OS) skini s neta kad ti se kanta skrsi.
<jelly-home> pa da, ali stiti te samo od toga
<SweetMuffin> a za to ti fakat ne treba luksanje :)
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: ne, skidanje s neta, ukljucujuci OS, je sporo, i cesto ne mozas vratiti identican sustav
<jelly-home> jednostavnije je bekapirati SVE
<SilverSpace> kaj vas je frka 
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ako je za po doma, jos (imo) bolje. Skinut cu si noviji debian kroz 60 min .. Zao mi je bekapirati stvari koje .. ne treba,
<jelly-home> nije to stvar frke, nego pitanje vremena
<SweetMuffin> *ne trebam
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: ok, onda trosi vrijeme na skidanje debiana i podesavanje svega sto si zaboravio bekapirati
<OneKorea> luks sam slozio iz fore (jer mogu, pa zašto ne), pri zadnjoj instalaciji slackwarea, nasao sam dobru kuharicu (readme) i islo je sve lagano po planu.
<SweetMuffin> jelly: istina je da ja imam skromne zahtjeve od piceka doma. Ne kazem da je drugima isto. 
<jelly-home> OneKorea: jel bar bekapiras key za luks
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: panemam ni ja neke zahtjeve, al mora raditi, a kad krepa, mora biti popravljen cim cim prije
<jelly-home> jer je stari laptop spor ;-)
<OneKorea> aha imam na stick prvih 5-10 mb od sda2. Tam i key mora bit =)
<SweetMuffin> jelly: pod skromne mislim "imam i drugi PC, samo lagano"pa .. 
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: drugi pc je isto bekap
<SweetMuffin> .flash jelly
<SweetMuffin> .cocktail jelly
 * datase flashes her (x)(x) for jelly
 * datase mixes a quarter of tequila with a pint of tequila , adds 3 tablespoons of macadamia juice, sprinkles a bit of coriander on top, adds a pear and gives the creation to jelly.
<SweetMuffin> you, good sir - win
<SweetMuffin> .win jelly
 * datase gives jelly a fish, yay, you won jelly!
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> kak iscijede sok iz macadamia oraha
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9gmspOOE-o
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: How to Juice and Make Date Macadamia Nut Roll Dessert in the Green Star Elite Juicer, Views: 6793, Rating: 95.0%
<SweetMuffin> internet je .. super
 * SweetMuffin se isprati van
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fanas sam vidio fritezu bez ulja przi 
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima kakav je to okus
<jelly-home> tako valjda rade one suho przene kikirikije
<SilverSpace> nije mi samo jasno kad ubacis dva krilca jedno na drugo to se mora spojit 
<SilverSpace> jedino ako przis bez smjese za pohanje 
<OneKorea> <jelly-home> jednostavnije je bekapirati SVE    //  jel nije to komplicirano radit online? rsyncaš /usr /etc /var i ostalo ??
<jelly-home> OneKorea: online?
<jelly-home> ko je rekao ista o online
<OneKorea> online, kao na mountanoj particiji (ne na interwebz)
<jelly-home> nije komplicirano ako uzmes gotove skripte koje to rade
<OneKorea> a ok
<jelly-home> tipa dirvish, rsnapshot, ili neki od 20 drugih wrappera za rsync
<tonil> http://home.mobile.de/SEMCO#des_188497752
<Mmike> ivoks, koji openerp koristis ti? novi/zadnji, ili imas staru instlaciju?
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/kompanije-i-trzista/bloomberg-bitcoin-je-najskuplja-valuta-placanja-913269
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: to sto su priznali da je valuta, a ne vrijednosnica, je vrlo bitno
<jelly-home> ostatak clanka je pokusaj muljanja za naivne
<CTCP3> najjaci su ovi debili s komentarima "Bitcoin je prijevara"
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: to i nije daleko od istine 
<SilverSpace> lik koji ga je izmislio sad hladi jaja i boli ga kita 
<SilverSpace> pokupio veliku paru 
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ako ga je lik izmislio 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> naime
<Mmike> ne zna se tko ga je izmislio
<Mmike> http://imageshack.us/a/img834/3245/0q5a.jpg
 * CTCP3 drolls
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je ostao je uvijek iza svog nicka anoniman
<Mmike> nema ga
<Mmike> ne javlja se vise
<jelly-home> osoba ili ekipa koja je smislila stvar nije to smislila radi zgrtanja novaca, to je najbedastija ideja koju sam cuo do sad
<jelly-home> da je htio napraviti piramidalnu shemu, ne bi ugradio dizanje tezine
<jelly-home> ovo je pak izvedeno kao dugorocan eksperiment, i prve 2-3 godine je i bio manje-vise beskoristan
<SilverSpace> sve se to nakraju svodi na novac
<jelly-home> da, novac kao sredstvo razmjene
<Mmike> mjera duga :)
<Mmike> nasao sam stare loto listice
<Mmike> od 5tog mjeseca
<Mmike> 10ak komada
<Mmike> na 2 eurojackpota imam oko 160 kuna dobitka (30 kuna uplata)
<Mmike> i nemrem podic nagradu jer je proslo preko 60 dana :)
<Mmike> <- idijot
<Mmike> o sirutke ti kozje! 7/39 - 5 pogodaka - 233 kune!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to uvijek drzis na vidnom mjestu onda ne zaboravis
<SilverSpace> ja pored tipkovnice 
<Mmike> od sad igram on line
<CTCP3> Mmike :>
<jelly-home> <Mmike> od sad igram on line 
<jelly-home> <Mmike> <- idijot
<jelly-home> bas, ko da nisi dovoljno statistike i diskretne matematike naucio da znas da jedino kuca dobija
<Mmike> jelly, to je igra na srecu
<Mmike> znaci, bacis kocku, mozda dobijes
<Mmike> al' eto
<Mmike> ja sam i to popusio :)
<jelly-home> da, s tim da "mozda" ima poznatu vrijednost, koja je grozno mala i dugorocno se ne isplati 
<jelly-home> nikome osim Hrvatskoj lutriji
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> zato ne igras dugorocno
<Mmike> nego tak, kad se napijes s ekipom pa zabrijete :)
<jelly-home> tako je, "ne igras dugorocno" znaci "ne igras uopce"
<Mmike> ili kad je glavni dobitak stomilijardi novaca, pa eto
<Mmike> nah, igras povremeno
<Mmike> jer ako ne igras onda sigurno neces dobit
<jelly-home> ne, hvala
<Mmike> ako igras onda vjerojatno neces dobit :) (al' nije sigurno!)
<jelly-home> to vjerojatno je tako malo, da je sigurnije da ce te strefiti grom dvaput
<jelly-home> i to besplatno
<jelly-home> ali zanimljivo je vidjeti kako i inzinjerski nastrojen um moze biti iracionalan 
<SilverSpace> samo ako hodas po pustopoljini
<Mmike> pa, sreca je iracionalna :)
<Mmike> i ljubav, rekao bih
<SilverSpace> moras izazivat srecu/nesrecu
<Mmike> kad malo bolje razmislis, ljubav je isto lutrija - das sve nekom drugom i nadas se (znas?) da ces profitirati
<Mmike> a nemas garancije da budes 
<SilverSpace> dobio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jos kad vidis koliko je propalih brakova nakolo, pitas se [lol, SilverSpace ] dal' to ima smisla
<Mmike> pa se opet ozenis
<Mmike> ok, da, zaljubis se prije
<Mmike> al' isto tak i loto - odigras povremeno, mozda te posere
<Mmike> eto mene posralo :)
<Mmike> samo sto nisam na vrijeme provjerio pa sam popusio sad oko 400 kuna :)
<jelly-home> u ljubavi imas bitno vece sanse da ubodes nesto
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: me bi reko 
<SilverSpace> sudeci po sebi 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: moras igrati bar svaki tjedan jednom...!
<SilverSpace> bome ni po mojoj ekipi okolo mene
<jelly-home> i svaki put drugu kombinaciju ;-)
<SilverSpace> neki su probali i po cetiri puta 
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> hm ja jos nisam dobio na lotu a jednom me je grom pogodio ne doduse direktno nego preko zice i preskocio na frendovu nogu
<SilverSpace> i sigurno od toga imam ostecen mozak
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/novinar--dajte-mi-inspektora--portir--malo-smo-u-guzvi--pa-zovite-u-ponedjeljak/1152113/
<Mmike> ivoks, ^^, a mi se cudimo sto se netko dosjetio staviti redni broj dana kad je napravljena uplata u poziv na broj
<SilverSpace> je sranje rade ovi sa tim 
<Mmike> pa taj je genijalac, njega su maknuli iz ove grupe koja reorganizira tijela drzavne uprave, taj je napredan, taj moze sofisticirane stvari raditi, kao to s porezom na broj
<Mmike> kakvi mamlazi, jebem ti sve, da ti jebem
<Mmike> <SilverSpace> i sigurno od toga imam ostecen mozak <-- sad su jasnije neke stvari, druze Miro :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebi ga kad mi je sa slusalice preskocilo na uho 
<SilverSpace> frend je sve vidio 
<SilverSpace> vise se preplasio nego ja 
<Mmike> ima onaj neki lik koji se 5 put selio, svaki put nakon sto ga je grom udario :D
<SilverSpace> meni je sve bilo crno pred ocima kazu ovi oko mene da sam sajao cca 10 sec dok im nisam odgovorio
<SilverSpace> stajao*
<Mmike> A, jesi osjetio bol ikakvu?
<Mmike> Tada i poslije?
<SilverSpace> opeklo me jer je preskocilo iz lakta na trbuh i tu sam imao ko da sam se na dva mjesta opekao cigaretom
<SilverSpace> i nisam tu ljevu ruku mogao uopce dic
<SilverSpace> ono bolovi u misicima 
<Mmike> da, trese struja 
<Mmike> mene 2-3 puta 220 protreslo, pa mi ruka u grcu bila :)
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enyo_(software)
<Mmike> fun fact: Written in	Object-oriented programming
<SilverSpace> e da bas tako dva dana nisam mogao iznad glave dic ruku
<SilverSpace> Od gripe oboljelo desetak Zagrepčana
<SilverSpace> opa 
<SilverSpace> pod hitno treba zimuljaga 
<jelly-home> ja od jucer imam neki vrag, valjda prehlada.  Za gripu preslabo, nemam ni temperaturu, al mozda nemam jer sam preventivno uzeo lekadol c
<SilverSpace> mene vec drugi tjedan pere nos grlo 
<SilverSpace> povremeno sam i temperaturu laganu imao
<SilverSpace> kisa vanii pada 
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/novi-virus-zakljucat-ce-vam-racunalo-i-od-vas-traziti-300-eura-da-ga-ponovno-otkljucate/719922.aspx
<Mmike> fino se netko sjetio :D
<CTCP3> bome
<CTCP3> dignuto je do sad ziher koji milijuncek eura
<CTCP3> tarifu dobis po drzavi odakle si
<CTCP3> ovi iz SAD-a placaju par puta vise od rvata :)
<CTCP3> pametan virus
<CTCP3> socijalno osjetljiv xD
<CTCP3> (tocnije, pametno procijeni kolko moze izvuc u kojoj drzavi :>)
<CTCP3> btw, a debili na Dnevniku savjetovali da "ni slucajno ne plate otkupninu"
<CTCP3> a ak ne platis u roku XY sati, bye bye zauvijek podacima xD
 * jelly-home ima deja vu
<Mmike> srecom ak imas jako stari stroj skuzis da se fino usporio :)
<Mmike> il' stavis na pocetak svega neki veliki .jpg, pa nek ovaj enkriptira to :_)
<Mmike>  Rather than relying on a downloader malware — often UPATRE — to infect systems, this malware pretends to be an activator for various software such as Adobe Photoshop and Microsoft Office in peer-to-peer (P2P) file sharing sites. 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-01-05
<SweetMuffin> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/09/bofh_2012_episode_11/
<ivoks> Mmike: bitcoin je smislio AMD; to je zadnji pokusaj spasavanja ATI-a :)
<ivoks> Mmike: koristim openerp iz trunka :D
<ivoks> nasao sam jednu lijepu mazdu 6, rabljenu
<ivoks> regana u 6. mjesecu prosle godine
<ivoks> 150 konja, dizel
<ivoks> trosi 5,1l po gradu
<ivoks> i nije preko 30.000 eura :D
<ivoks> Mmike: prije x godina osnovan je drzavni inspektorat radi manjih troskova, bolje povezanosti, lakse komunikacije s gradjanima (jedno mjesto za sve inspekcije)
<ivoks> Mmike: sada su ga ubili i inspektore podijelili u ministarstva radi manjih troskova, bolje povezanosti i lakse komunikacije s gradjanima
<ivoks> go figure :)
<Mmike> ivoks, lol :) (re: amd)
<Mmike> ivoks, ima neki natjecaj, kurac, nesto, ponuda za raspravom, ugl, za poboljsanje konkurentnosti malog i srednjeg poduzetnistva
<Mmike> pa da se jave ljudi s idejama
<Mmike> mogli bi se prijavit
<Mmike> sta znas, covjece, mislim, ako mi nismo uber-genijalci za njih...
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ocemo ovo: http://www.modulosam.com/multimedia-speaker-dell-ax510pa-sundbar-stere-10w-black/520-10704/product/
<Mmike> jbg, skuplje je, ima struju, al' kaj sad
<Mmike> bar mosh koristit k'o standalone zvucnikic
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj sutis sad, nije ti podne jos pa krmis? :D
<DomaMuffin> ma hoce, kaj nece :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj se ceka :D
<Mmike> ack :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<CTCP4> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/arheolozi-kristinu-curkovic-pronasli-tijekom-rutinskog-pregleda-stvari-koje-pripadaju-desetom-stoljecu/719929.aspx
<CTCP4> xD
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nema netjaka pa mogu krmit do podne inace se klinjo budi u 7h
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> joj index sramota od novinarstva 
<tonil> CTCP4, koja je ta prvi put cujem za nju
<tonil> hm
<tonil> bas gledam slike dobra mala
<SilverSpace> bedasta 
<CTCP4> kako ne znas za heroinu
<CTCP4> majka, zena, kraljica
<CTCP4> manje-vise
<SilverSpace> lol
<CTCP4> https://www.facebook.com/domobran
<CTCP4> "u slovenji imali smo 5-6-sati molitve za tebe i bdjenje" xDD
<CTCP4> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pali-prvi-rekordi-u-zagrebu-i-zavizanu-nikada-nije-bilo-ovako-toplo-u-sijecnju-/719975.aspx
<CTCP4> apokalipsa dolazi..
<tonil> nek je toplo
<tonil> u mene oko 14°C
<CTCP4> je, al pitanje je kakvi ce bit urodi
<CTCP4> tak da ak hrana naraste 5x, jebes grijanje :>
<DomaMuffin> http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff228/DickyJ_2007/beefcakecooler_zps74e745b4.jpg
<tonil> lol kojeg ja opaljenog rođaka imam,frendovi radili komin i nisu ga zvali a njima danas iz kaprica narucio janjca i vrti ga :D
<tonil> lol DomaMuffin dobra dobra
<tonil> jel to ona ati sa 12 gb rama
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj sramota, to je jedini neovisni portal
<Mmike> doduse, babic se malo izdrkavat poceo
<Mmike> da ti nije mozda dnevno.hr bolji? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, naruceno
<Mmike> sacemo vidjet
<SilverSpace> lol da neovisan 
<SilverSpace> nema kod nas neovisnih ni novina ni portala 
<SilverSpace> eto sad ce jos u jutarnjem perkovi izaci kao heroj 
<SilverSpace> tu i tamo se nade neki novinar neovisni mada i ti "neovisni" ponekad zaseru svojim pisanjem 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gdje si narucio 
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R__sWuq2Gu4
<datase> tonil: Title: Djomla KS & DJ Kale feat. Firuca Cina - Budi Tu Moj Zivote (Srecna Nova Godina 2014), Views: 1193210, Rating: 98.04878%
<SilverSpace> sve mi se vise cini da schumia samo aparati drze na zivotu 
<tonil> da :(
<tonil> bio mi je idol ko klincu
<tonil> :/
<SilverSpace> meni ne mada mu priznam da je vozacina 
<DomaMuffin> tonil: to je nekakakv kuler kaj assemblan zauzima 4unita :) *bez ventilatora*
<hbogner> pozdrav
<CTCP4> kolko bi vrijedila ova ploca http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130274
<CTCP4> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1545985_519297478178441_1536926041_n.jpg
<tonil> lol
<Vlado9A3CY> možda je bio gladan čovjek pa mu nije bilo baš dobro :)
<tonil> hm
<tonil> sto je vama privlacnije bmw z4 ili bmw serija 6
<CTCP4> ja preferiram mclaren f1
<CTCP4> njega najcesce volim vozit
<tonil> daj CTCP4 xD reci sta ti se cini privlacnije od ta dva?
<CTCP4> nijedan nije bi blizu mclarenu f1 tak da su mi oba sranje
<tonil> jesi vidio onog lika sta je napravio mclaren f1 za 20k$
<CTCP4> ne xd
<tonil> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2525154/Jacek-Mazur-builds-McLaren-F1-Porsche-Lamborghini-scrap.html
<SilverSpace> najljepsi bolid ikad je BMW sauber :)
<SilverSpace> mislim iz 2008
<CTCP4> tonil : cool :)
<CTCP4> sam pitanje je kolko sati je utrosio u to xD
<tonil> nekih 8 godinna je radio na tome
<CTCP4> "Jacek spent eight years putting together his supercar,
<CTCP4> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2525154/Jacek-Mazur-builds-McLaren-F1-Porsche-Lamborghini-scrap.html#ixzz2pWsibzeW
<CTCP4> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
<CTCP4> da xD
<CTCP4> jebo ih copy
<tonil> mislim se izmedju boxstera,z4 i serije 6 od bmwa,
<tonil> aj ima jos puno do ljeta valjda cu se smislit do tada
<CTCP4> s kolko grafi
<CTCP4> tj kH/s
<CTCP4> se isplati napravit svoj pool
<hbogner> kH/s?
<hbogner> meni je grafa prije 2 godine davala 25mH/s
<CTCP4> litecoini :D
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> druga prica
<Hrki> bokte ludi ste mi, svaki dan o rudarenju :D
<hbogner> ima neko preporuku za twitter klijent na ubuntu?
<OneKorea> Ima jedan genijalni tip na #awk channelu, napisao je twitter klijent u čistom awk-u! Samo sec da nađem link
<OneKorea> evogac: http://wiki.scottn.us/c:twitter.awk  Tip je pravi awk guru, radi čuda
<StephenS> I sit smoke
<StephenS> hmac sha balalal
<hbogner> OneKorea, nisam bas tako nesto mislio :D
<OneKorea> neka, morao sam spomenut samo ;)
<vileni> hbogner!
<hbogner> vileni !
<vileni> hbogner: kad cemo u MZ? :)
<hbogner> vileni, kad se vratim :D
<DomaMuffin> jebemtiVPN-ove
<StephenS> nemoj jebat
<StephenS> vpnove bolje zenske
<StephenS> kaj ti je
<hbogner> vileni, koristis ti koji desktop twitter klijent? imas st aza preporucit?
<DomaMuffin> glup sam, virtualka!
<vileni> hbogner: ja hotot koristim, valjda
<vileni> mislim, najvise sam na mobu, nesto malo na desktopu i webu
<vileni> tweetdeck je navodno isto ok u zadnjim verzijama, ali ogromno mi to za nesto sto povremeno koristim
<vileni> a bila je i neka ekstenzija za chrome, tipa silverbird
<obruT> u sta se pretvorio ovaj protis... nekad si tamo dosao i kupio procesor, sad fino uzmes kolica, dodjes na pult i narucis: dajte mi 8GB rama, dva procesora, jedan auto akumulator, litru ulja, 140x70 madrac za spavanje, romobil, reket za stolni tenis, 2.5 kg uteg, whey proteine i tablete za mrsavljenje :P
<DomaMuffin> obruT: dok god imaju ono po sto sam dosao .. :D
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<hbogner> vileni, tweetdeck sam koristio ali sad mi se neda onaj adobe air instalirati
<SilverSpace> hbogner: meni najbolji je https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/silver-bird/encaiiljifbdbjlphpgpiimidegddhic
<hbogner> tj izgleda da vise nema za linux
<SilverSpace> svi ovi druge klijente sam odjebo
<SilverSpace> ako koristis chrome naravno
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ja sam vise gledao standalone klijent
<vileni> imas onaj gwibber, ali ne hvale ga bas ljudi
<vileni> a hotot je mozda isto standalone, nisam sad siguran
<CTCP4> Hercegbosanac Mile ( https://www.facebook.com/shrvatskegenerale ; Works at UHRO - Ustaša ) sent you a friend request
<CTCP4> lol
<CTCP4> i ofkors, slike u albumu : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=632509470102531&set=t.100002332204896&type=1
<DomaMuffin> posalj ga meni 
<DomaMuffin> cini se dobar decko
<CTCP4> nemam tvoj FB
<DomaMuffin> *phew*
<DomaMuffin> BotUstasaKonj
<DomaMuffin> *BotUstasaKonj-FB
<CTCP4> evo, poslo
<SilverSpace> http://choqok.gnufolks.org/screenshots/
<hbogner> SilverSpace, bas gledam hotot i choqok, i nesto pisu za nekakav birdie
<StephenS> SilverSpace: 
<SilverSpace> yah
<jelly-home> obruT: na ko moze spavat na 140x70, cucak
<jelly-home> Lasciate mi cantare http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlOO-EkdTCM
<datase> jelly-home: Title: L'italiano ( l asciatemi cantare  ) Toto Cotugno - lyrics, Views: 18349276, Rating: 97.819472%
<obruT> jao, otkad to nisam cuo.... sacem to morat naucit na gitari :)
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/ostalo/treba-crkva-placati-porez/201824.aspx
<CTCP4> naravno da treba :D
<CTCP4> moj pop je ovih dana utrzio oko 200.000 kn
<CTCP4> u selu je oko 2000 kucanstava
<CTCP4> + jos par okolnih sela s bar 1000 kucanstava
<CTCP4> i uzima minimum 100 kn
<CTCP4> + trazi jos i dodatno "jednu prosjecnu dnevnicu" xD
<CTCP4> ak mu das manje, uvrijedi se
<CTCP4> ak neces dat nis, ne dolazi ti na sprovod :>
<DomaMuffin> Kaj, ako se uvrijedi, ne dodje vise ? 
<CTCP4> ne, neda ti "crkvene usluge" xD
<CTCP4> i kenja navodno na misama
<CTCP4> kak mu ljudi daju malo
<CTCP4> i da
<CTCP4> kaj mi je najbolje
<DomaMuffin> Znam da su kod zeninih u selu poceli jamrat, svako malo za nesto dodju :) Ono, koliko puta mozes doci traziti darove za novo zvono ? :) 
<CTCP4> sprovode naplacuje 500-600 kn
<DomaMuffin> al, da , jamraju i daju
<CTCP4> da
<CTCP4> al pazi ti bezobrazluk
<CTCP4> uzima godisnje 100 kn
<CTCP4> i onda ti za sprovod JOS uzme
<CTCP4> bar bi to mogo free
<DomaMuffin> Ne rade puno toga pa valja sve naplatiti
<CTCP4> al kuzis nelogiku debilima xD
<CTCP4> nece ti doc na sprovod pa ostane zakinut za 500 kn :>
<CTCP4> to koda ti dodje kupac u trgovinu pa mu velis da mu neces prodat :>
<SilverSpace> spasavanje utopljenika http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_32557.jpg&width=618
<CTCP4> "Place su nam u banani, Linic najavljuje novo povecanje poreza. A meni je jucer velecasni dosao posvetiti kucu i odmah s vrata me obavjestio da za "skromnu" cifru od svega 400 kuna ce on uci unutra izmoliti ocenas i pospricati mi kucu sa svetom vodicom."
<CTCP4> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<CTCP4> "I onda kad mi na misi krene citati ko je koliko dao i ko nije dao" - wtf, pa kaj i to rade?? xD
<CTCP4> dno dna
<SilverSpace> tko vam kriv kad ste papci 
<SilverSpace> moj je fin i uljudan
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: pa neka dodje trazit darove za zvono, ali onda neka i pokaze koliko je do sad primio i koliko mu fali...
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: koliko sam ja vidio, praksa koju ljudi toleriraju je da dodje s popisom tko je koliko do sad dao, i kuka kak je mal, ne daje drugio dio informacije, i to prolazi kod babica i dedeka .. 
<SilverSpace> vuk dlaku mjenja cud nikada http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/htjela-zapaliti-zastavu-steta-sto-upaljac-nije-radio-913442
<DomaMuffin> lopta je okrugla
<jelly-home> dakle svasta, glupaca koje bi palile zastave ima na svakoj strani
<DomaMuffin> Ono sto je intrigantno je da nema inspekcije koja bi obilazila mjesta prebivalista *svih* primatelja pomoci
<DomaMuffin> brijem da se tu raspe para sam' tak 
<DomaMuffin> Ne daj boze koordinacije s zemljama iz susjedstva
<SilverSpace> :) sa kime bi to kordinirao 
<DomaMuffin> Ne vjerujem ni da je Srbima drago sto im neka neoporezovana para ulazi u zemlju, na primjer
<SilverSpace> jebeno http://theawesomer.com/m55-the-beast-electric-bike-2/86456/
<SilverSpace> $38,000
<Mmike> obruT, kaj su se preselili/prosirili?
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/paralelni-web--sva-racunala-svijeta-amerika-stavila-pod-svoju-kontrolu/1151601/
<Hrki> ovi iz nsa su zajebani igraci, na lude nacine spijuniraju :)
<OneKorea> kajgod
<OneKorea> Nemogu čitat članak koji ima gluposti tolikog denziteta po retku. Daj radije iznesite određenu misao o kojoj se može diskutirat ovdje.
<Mmike> Jel' prob'o 'ko kad' metat .cache dir u /dev/shm ?
<Mmike> denzitet
<Mmike> to majstore :)
<OneKorea> jel to ne znači isto što i 'gustoća'? To je bila misao barem.
<OneKorea> :]
<tonil> aj ima netko preporuku igre sa dobrom grafikom za android telefone da odvrtim jedan test
<OneKorea> nema niko
<SilverSpace> bela
<Mmike> avijoni 
<OneKorea> android =/= linux =/= ubuntu
<OneKorea> <
<Mmike> Airport XP Free :)
<tonil> ma daj
 * tonil slaps all redom
<tonil> meni na starom mobu htc desire riknula baterija od njega :(
<tonil> al vrtit pc games u punoj kvaliteti na mobu je impresivno non the less
<SilverSpace> zasto bi uopce vrtio neki benchmark
<SilverSpace> ?? 
<SilverSpace> daj ga jos i nabrij malo 
<DomaMuffin> ja si i sad na novim picekima zavrtim 3dmark, da vidim kaima :) 
<DomaMuffin> Onaj video demo, za to se PC kupuje :) 
<tonil> jel ima 3dmark za android?
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICsEHri5-Ck
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: 3DMark 99 MAX, Views: 15277, Rating: 88.96552%
<DomaMuffin> tonil: idi vidi n njihov site, mozda ima kakav mobile suite
<DomaMuffin> ja tu transformiram baze u xls tablice #magic ! :) 
<tonil> nisam na kompu vrtio 3dmark od one verzije iz 2006 a to je i zadnja koja je nesto valjala imo
<OneKorea> 'Onlive' šema je lako moguća budućnost gaminga.
<DomaMuffin> pfft, sto novije, to ludje. Poanta 3dmarka je da skuzis da ti nakon kupnje novog piceka - treba bolji ! 
<OneKorea> ne treba
<DomaMuffin> nemas pojma, ti ionako trosis linux
<OneKorea> u budućnosti će bit bitna samo brzina downlinka
 * DomaMuffin ne cuje OneKorea od scog directx-a
<OneKorea> gpu / cpu nista
<OneKorea> sve će se streamat sa farmi servera koje će vršit rendering remotely
<DomaMuffin> je je , a tesselation pizdarije ce ti nad strimanim podacima izvoditi sto ? 
<OneKorea> kae to directx
<DomaMuffin> k'o opengl, ali je*eno
<OneKorea> googlam i ovaj tesselation i ne vidim kako je to relevantno
<DomaMuffin> gura mirkosoft onu remotefxpizdariju,ali jos nisam nikog vidio da igra $FPS preko toga
<SilverSpace> http://bash.org/?5300=
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: :)
<OneKorea> kuiš, rendering serveri ti šalju čisti 720p/1080p video, sve što tvoj uređaj mora bit sposoban je primit i prikazat to realtime preko neta
<tonil> OneKorea, sta je sa gaikaijem?
<tonil> testirao demo par igara na njemu back in 2012
<OneKorea> no pa to je isto to. Nebitno je ime firme koja to gura, ja govorim o konceptu općenito. Osobno nisam isprobavao ali držim da je to budućnost. Za nekih 20 godina samo toga će i bit
<DomaMuffin> na osnovu cega to zakljucujes ? 
<OneKorea> svoje bogate Å¡krinice znanja i iskustva
<tonil> ne budi toliko siguran OneKorea ionako su u 5 mjesecu ove godine vlasnici onlivea bankrotirali 
<DomaMuffin> Ahh, izvlacis zakljucak iz skrinje ! :) 
<OneKorea> tonil, apsolutno nebitno, koncept i ideja će živjet. Prve implementacije nemoraju
<tonil> mda
<tonil> daleko je to sve
<tonil> posebno u nasoj vukojebini od drzave
<DomaMuffin> dvajs godina, veli jedan koji zna za skrinjicu koja zna
<OneKorea> gle ovog ljubomornog na moju Å¡krinjicu :)))
<DomaMuffin> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1511306_792050510821052_337063639_n.jpg
<OneKorea> garantiram da bolje proričem i od babe vange i od vidovitog milana
 * OneKorea has force within
<DomaMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1505605_786249531401150_830169161_n.jpg
<CTCP4> ban bot
<tonil> Mmike, jos jedna aplikacija sta je zanimljiva a na koju sam naisao jeste 3d earthquake
<tonil> prikaziva na 3d mapi lokacije potresa u real timeu
<tonil> 3d mapi zemlje
<Mmike> btw, imas stellarium za ubuntu
<Mmike> jako dobro
<Mmike> (mislim da ima i za ndoze)
<Mmike> idem probat pivo popit
<tonil> da stellarium koristim tamo od 2005
<tonil> 2006*
<Mmike> eto :)
<Mmike> puno bolji od google skya imho
<Mmike> al' google sky je dobar jer lako mosh nac di je sto
<DomaMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1003227_743258742366896_369057115_n.jpg # totalno SFW ! 
<tonil> Mmike, stellarium mi je jedan od drazih komada gnu softwera
<tonil> Mmike, imas mozda stellarium za android?
<Mmike> tonil, nisam siguran da postoji to
<tonil> postoji samo se placa
<tonil> :)
<tonil> prva stvar koju sam provjerio kad sam dobio android mob
<tonil> nista odoh u krpe laku noc
<SilverSpace> ČOKOLADNI MUFFIN S KISELIM KUPUSOM 
<DomaMuffin> muffin ? 
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> http://dobrahrana.jutarnji.hr/je-li-ovo-najvece-desertno-iznenadenje-u-hrvatskoj/
<CTCP4> uh, BTC je na 1000 USD :>
<SilverSpace> opet
<SilverSpace> Političar podnio pismenu ostavku na klingonskom jeziku
<SilverSpace> lol
<StephenS> lol
<DomaMuffin> ja sam danas prodo LTCe za eure  :) 
<DomaMuffin> Bas me zanima kad ce sjest na kunski 
<DomaMuffin> Praznici i to
<SilverSpace> novopeceni bogatas
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> \o/
<Mmike> http://weknowmemes.com/2013/06/jehovah-witness-training-center/
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak btc tak raste a ltc ne
<Mmike> a btc-ltc se ne mijenja puno
<Mmike> http://coinyewest.com/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-29
<Mmike> botblotblot
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 27°F / -3°C (Wind Chill: 18°F / -8°C); Humidity: 55%; Pressure: 30.24in / 102.4kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ene, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 18 mins, 53 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Mostly cloudy; High of 30°F / -1°C; Low of 10°F / -12°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of snow; High of 32°F / 0°C; Low of 0°F / -18°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High (1 more message)
<BotaniCar> hurka burka hur durr durr
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> srokal mi se interegentere
<Mmike> .weather zagreb
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 27°F / -3°C (Wind Chill: 17°F / -8°C); Humidity: 59%; Pressure: 30.24in / 102.4kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ne, 10mph / 16kph; Updated: 11 mins, 14 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Mostly cloudy; High of 30°F / -1°C; Low of 10°F / -12°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of snow; High of 32°F / 0°C; Low of 0°F / -18°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of (1 more message)
<Mmike> .more
<datase> Mmike: 28°F / -2°C; Low of -4°F / -20°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 28°F / -2°C; Low of 3°F / -16°C | Forecast for Friday: Fog; High of 34°F / 1°C; Low of 5°F / -15°C | Forecast for Saturday: Mostly cloudy; High of 37°F / 3°C; Low of 19°F / -7°C
<BotaniCar> .weather zagreb/maksimir
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> .weather sdp
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Sand Point, AK | Temperature: 43°F / 6°C; Humidity: 100%; Pressure: 29.51in / 99.9kPa; Conditions: Overcast; Wind: North, 0mph / 0kph; Updated: 5 mins, 58 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Rain; High of 45°F / 7°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Monday: Rain; High of 45°F / 7°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of rain; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 37°F / 3°C | (1 more message)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<vileni> hah, auto cist!
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> imam neku weather station
<Mmike> tj, lazem
<Mmike> imam ih 4!
<Mmike> i nit jedna ne radi kak spada!
<Mmike> svima remote unit ne funkceonese dobro
<Mmike> ima netko preporuku mozda za neku guba takvu?
<BotaniCar> A, kak se manifestira " ne funkcionira dobro" ? 
<BotaniCar> ( meni su svi ti weather stationi bezveze, ali dozvoljavam mogucnost da sam seljacina ) 
<BotaniCar> i jel ti moze jedan remote unit iscitati podatke s sva 4 stationa i izravnati vrijednosti tako da dobijes prosjek ? :) 
<BotaniCar> I, jel spojen na HAARP tak da ozes prilagoditi vremenske nepogode svom chefu ? :D
<pkiller> Mmike: imao sam ja isto jedan... i isto mi nije hvatao od krova do prizemlja pa sam ga stavio niže, i samo u jednom kutu kuće je hvatao signal :)
<vileni> proc mi je na 22 stupnja, malo je hladno u stanu ocito
<vileni> Mmike: jel ti stigla noctua?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, manifestira se tak da mi jedinica koja je vani pokazuje '34 C'
<Mmike> kad izvadim baterije iz oba dva i vratim ih nazad onda ce raditi - pol sata, pol dana, 2-3 tjedna...
<Mmike> vileni, nisam nit narucivao, ova katana mi je ok skroz. kad ze zaznoji proc ne ide preko 75C
<vileni> Mmike: mogao si barem hyper evo 212 :)
<Mmike> vileni, ha? :)
<Mmike> e, kak je dobra GTX780, to je nevjerojatno :D
<Mmike> jedino rFactor mislii da ima posla sa GTX 8800
<Mmike> al' dobro ;)
<vileni> kad je prastara igra
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kol'ko struje to cudo trosi ? 
<Mmike> isto k'o 580ica
<Mmike> vileni, da, al' je 580icu uredno prepoznao...
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> weshmashian, djesi
<Mmike> weshmashian, imas za preporucit kaj dobre pornjave? :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne :(
<weshmashian> same ol', same ol'
<BotaniCar> nazove sad na broj podrske neka koka i veli "trebam kupiti barkod za knjigu" :) 
<BotaniCar> Naravno da nije pitala nakladnika kak to u stvari ide, njoj je to sve isto :)
<SilverSpace> fuj
<BotaniCar> Kaj je sad fuj, knjige '
<SilverSpace> bijelo sranje 
<BotaniCar> Eto, sad mu ni kokain nije dovoljno dobar
<SilverSpace> smrzo se vani a Franko ni da trepne 
<SilverSpace> valja se pune cizme za vrat i nista 
<SilverSpace> otrese i dalje
<BotaniCar> Moje deriste juce u snijegu do pasa, ja cistim snijeg ne; zove ga mater da udje u kucu i zgrije se, a on veli "pa nije meni zima" ,a smrklji mu smrznuti ispod nosa :)
<BotaniCar> Tak i treba :9 
<SilverSpace> da nista ne trzaju 
<SilverSpace> valjda me 500 puta pogodio 
<SilverSpace> neumoran
<SilverSpace> opet je otiso van
<SilverSpace> bar ce nocas spavat
<jelly-home> http://www.njuskalo.hr/mrezna-oprema/hp-proliant-dl360-g5-server-xeon-e5335-qc-8gb-ram-2x-72gb-hdd-dvd-oglas-13653988 heh, ovakvu kramu mi jos imamo u produkciji
<BotaniCar> Ne znam zakaj svi kenjaju da je RH okovao snijeg .. ja sam danas za probu isao na posao javnim prijevozom i stigao na vrijeme !! Halo, na vrijeme. ZET-om , to inace ne mogu ni po ljetu :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: zakaj kramu ? Samo je star
<jelly-home> pa e
<BotaniCar> Nemosh to tako, jer slijedom logike dolazis do toga da si i ti kramast ! 
<jelly-home> pa e!
<BotaniCar> :) :D 
<BotaniCar> Taj seller je ihgleda imao fini upgrade u datacentru, si skuzio koliko "krame" prodaje ? :D
<SilverSpace> budimo realni, Josipović se s osvojenih 38% je gubitnik u prvom krugu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mozes se objasniti ? 
<SilverSpace> pa gle u svim anketama popularnosti je na 80%
<SilverSpace> na svim portalima 99% propagiraju njega 
<SilverSpace> htv 
<SilverSpace> itd... i dobije 38%
<BotaniCar> Objasnio si se. I nakon ciscenja snijega si toliko pun energije da ides ulaziti u komparacije neceg neusporedivog :) Ajde, tebra, tip vodi i to je to. Sve drugo je dodatno gubljenje energije na njih.
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMli33ornEU
<datase> YouTube: Quake on an oscilloscope - 0:03:28 - 7,748 views - 371 likes / 2 dislikes
<SilverSpace> odoh spat 
<BotaniCar> tonil: hvala, mislim da sam upravo imao epilepticni napad :) 
<tonil> BotaniCar, jebenica je
<Mmike> kak da vidim ,koliko mi graficka imam meorije bez da ju turam u stroj?
<Mmike> GTX580, nisam siguran jel' giga i pol ili 3 gige
<Mmike> mislim da je tri, al' opce neznam kak da to provjerim
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ukucas ID u sajt od vendora ?
<Mmike> kak mislis - id?
<Mmike> nemam kutiju originalnu
<Mmike> kre mi dao kutiju od GTX 580
<BotaniCar> imas s zadnje strane plocice labelu ; ako nemas, tough luck, gasi PC
<Mmike> ja nemrem jos vjerovat da sam naso tu kartusku za soma kuna
<SilverSpace> ima sigurno na tiskanoj di pise
<Mmike> TI GASI PC
<BotaniCar> :* :) :D
<Mmike> kaj ti meni govoris kaj da ja radim sa svojim PCjem :)
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo, spusti osigurac, pusti PC
<Mmike> BotaniCar, el' ti se da da se sletim do tebe danas sutra da isprobam graficku?
<BotaniCar> ( skoro sam se upiso od smijeha IRL ) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moze, jos imam one djudje za koju treba kaciga, a i nema mi malog doma pa mozemo galamit' i hodat' po kuci bez grudnjaka ! 
<BotaniCar> Aj se probaj sletit tak da me vozis doma :))))
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> to bi islo
<Mmike> jer moram i tak u maksimirsku
<Mmike> al' necu ic od doma prije 17-18h
<BotaniCar> Stari, do 18 sam doma i zaboravio sam da sam ikad bio u uredu :D
<ntcbow> aww, aj jos samo jedan.. meanwhile in hamburg: "Teaching kids to use proprietary software is like teaching kids to smoke tobacco!" - Stallman
<Mmike> root@BUNTOR ~> nvclock -i
<Mmike> It seems your card isn't officialy supported in NVClock yet.
<BotaniCar> ntcbow: onaj Stallman kojem se skrsio opensos prezentacijski softver u pol prezentacije ? :D
<ntcbow> jesi gleda?
<ntcbow> meni je ostalo ~200MB na tele2 pa ne trosim puno prometa
<ntcbow> tako damije ovi c3 najgori ikad
<ntcbow> pa na godinu cu otici - siguro!!
<Mmike> pa jebemti 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kad cemo isprobavat graficku bum te probal nafukat da mi umjesto nuoeueueuevau drivera za ION turis nvidiJin, ovakav ubersistemac kao ja to ne uspijeva vec tjednima :) 
<Mmike> jos kad bi msg diro
<BotaniCar> Dirnem ti .. napajanje
<Mmike> gtx 580 1.5 gb ram, anyone?
<Mmike> gainwardova phantom
<BotaniCar> Funny stuff :) 
<tonil> Mmike, jes prova vidjet sa i-Nexom 
<tonil> ah da sad vidim
<tonil> da ne je ne ukljucujes
<Mmike> tonil, pise na njoj 1586 :)
<tonil> Mmike, cek bacat cu kašike pa će mi doć na san sutra ti javim
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbRsAB14Bso
<datase> YouTube: Proročica Džazira - vama ni dragi Allah ne može pomoći - 0:01:24 - 1,307 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<tonil> bazirana je na evgi
<tonil> a sad
<SilverSpace> obrut: znas zasto gih pred jutro najcesce boli? zbog dehidracije treba navecer prije spavanja dosta vode pit
<Mmike> to k'o glavobolja od mamurluka :o90
<vileni> skoro pa mi zao sto nisam na poslu sad
<vileni> da vidim kako ce spojiti servere samo sa infinibandom
<vileni> bez mreze
<Mmike> vileni,  :)
<vileni> jos ako ispadne da to radi znanstveni novak kojemu je to prvi susret sa istim
<vileni> Mmike: posto je 580? :)
<vileni> neznam jel kasno pisati djedu mrazu ali ja bi ovaj http://www.njuskalo.hr/mrezna-oprema/dell-server-poweredge-2950-2x-xeon-l5320-qc-16gb-ram-2x-72gb-dvd-oglas-13874617
<tonil> vileni, pitas bice zato sta ima 384 bitnu sabirnicu?
<tonil> to je jedino cini visom klasom
<jelly-home> vileni: zasto dell?
<vileni> jelly-home: zasto ne?
<jelly-home> jer iam sugavi remote mgt
<Mmike> vileni, a nemam pojma, kol'ko bi dao?
<vileni> Mmike: bas gledam benchmarke, cak je i sporija od moje u nekima :)
<Mmike> vileni, koju ti imas?
<vileni> ja bi dao dvije porcije cevapa, ali znam da je to nerealno
<vileni> pa ubacim i mazalice
<Mmike> s obzirom da skupljam za baciklo - nerealno je :D
<vileni> 7870 2gb
<vileni> ja to ispitujem jer me svako toliko netko pita za neki hardware pa da znam :)
<Mmike> hm, dvojim da je jaca... R9 280X je u biti 7950, i ta je neznatno jaca od nvidije
<Mmike> ovo je gainwardova koja je tvornici overclockana 
<Mmike> u odnosu na referentnu nvidiju
<vileni> pa testovi su genericki, ali opet
<Mmike> ja sam bas vrtio unigine
<Mmike> jucer
<Mmike> GTX580, R9280X i GTX780
<Mmike> GTX780 jede malu djecu. Opce ne kuzim kaj GTX980 radi, jede embrjie u paleozoliku?
<vileni> vidi ove http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/548?vs=517
<vileni> maloprije gledam koji mi vrag steka u spintires, cak i kad stavim na medium details
<vileni> i onda skuzim da mi ostao raditi prime95 od ranije kad sam overclockao proc za probu
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> vileni, zavrti cgminer na tom radeonu
<vileni> jesam
<Mmike> pa reci koliko dobijes u scryptu
<vileni> tj ne
<Mmike> moram na postu ic poslat karticu
<vileni> nije bio cgminer nego neki drugi
<obrut> zanimljivo, frajer prodaje na njuskalu servere kakve imamo u firmi, a vidim da i prodaje switch i mreznu koje sam imao u uredu, ali ih sad ne mogu naci 
<vileni> jel u varazdin?
<vileni> obrut: haha, a jel ti poznat nick? :D
<vileni> btw, jel imate viska fbdimm pc2-5300? :)
<jelly-home> ecc?
<vileni> jelly-home: da
<vileni> btw, koji bi onda preporucio server? :)
<jelly-home> volim dl proliante
<vileni> imam jednog na poslu
<vileni> ili 3
<vileni> hm
<vileni> ne, 2 su ml370
<vileni> a jedan bi bio dl380 mislim
 * obrut ne voli dell zbog drac-a
<jelly-home> sa advanced licencom za iLO, duplim napajanjem i baterijom za smartarray
<vileni> ni ja ne volim drac previse, ali radi
<vileni> imam i ja bateriju za smartarray
<vileni> svaki boot mi kaze da ju imam
<vileni> praznu
<jelly-home> (hint: advanced licenca za iLO jednom kad kupis radi na bilo kojoj masini ;-)
<vileni> jelly-home: good to know, osim sto nemamo nijednu :)
<jelly-home> onda nemres remote bootat sa .iso i jos neke zgodne stvari
<vileni> da, bolno svjestan toga
<vileni> ali opet, nije da se ocekuje od mene to
<vileni> moj posao je da instaliram laptope i palim projektore
<vileni> a ja gubim vrijeme na esxi, cisco i slicno
<vileni> sad kad i novi infiniband dozivi sudbinu proslog
<Mmike> pihj
<Mmike> prodo asusicu jednu
<Mmike> prodo i kutnu garnituru
 * Mmike is on rampage
<vileni> ja ne volim prodavati, samo kupovati :)
<tonil> neki lik stavlja rasisticke sale sa reddita cisto iz sprdancije
<tonil> What's white and in the men's 100m track final?
<tonil> the lines
<tonil> What's a difference between a Jew and a Boyscout?
<tonil>  the boyscout comes back from the camp
<tonil> why don't they play roulette in Africa?
<tonil> Roulette isn't fun with only blacks
<tonil> lol
<tonil> ta zadnja me je dotukla
<BotoMlat> Mmike: imas mozda kakvu pci/usb/whatnot wifi kartushu?
<BotoMlat> da radi s ljunix,ako moze, ali nije nuzno
<BotoMlat> msoa tmol       cccccccck laaas :
<BotoMlat> opa,ovo nije trebalo tak izac
<BotoMlat> tjedo rec , Mmike , nemoj da te molim da stajes u ducanu :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imam SATA, moze to?
<BotoMlat> kaj ? sata wireless?
<Mmike> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> wifi
<Mmike> nemam to
<Mmike> mogu stat nekud
<Mmike> recimo links dubrava
<Mmike> to mi uz put
<Mmike> aj idem
<Mmike> pa te zovnem iz auta
<BotoMlat> trebam nekaj kao http://www.links.hr/?naziv=mrezna-kartica-adapter-usb2-0-tp-link-ac-600-802-11-ac-a-n-g-b-za-bezicnu-mrezu&option=artikl&id_artikl=053.503.098
<Mmike> moram jos nes obavit
<BotoMlat> aj mi zemi to dok dolazis plx
<BotoMlat> i ponesi hdmi kabl ak ti grafa nema vga konektor
<SilverSpace> koja dosada 
<ntcbow> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-UYqOCRoKog4/VJ7Fg686bWI/AAAAAAAAZt0/98cka0FKWbI/w426-h240/27.12.14%2B-%2B1
<ntcbow> ubij dosadu ^^
<markosejic> d vecer
<BotoMlat> zakaj lxterminal jedini nece prihvatiti default system font size ? 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<jelly-home> BotoMlat: "system font size" se definira di?
<jelly-home> da li ga xterm postuje?
<BotoMlat> jelly-home: : prefrences > adjust your desktop preferences
<BotoMlat> ne,xterm isto tjera svoje
<nixhr> vecer
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer nixhr 
<markosejic> nixhr: pozz
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: onda je to samo za gnome ili koji god DE
<SilverSpace> kre
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-30
<BotaniCar> jelly: tak ispada , nisam se stigao puno zabavljati s time, budem probao danas 
<BotaniCar> Dobro jutro, junacine 
<BotaniCar> Ehh, i MS digao ruke od IE :) http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/29/microsoft-will-reportedly-launch-a-completely-new-browser-with-windows-10/
<Mmike> Eh
<BotaniCar1> Presuper je youtube i browseri i internet opcenito ! Resetira mi se DSL , a browser ima dovoljno zacacheiranog youtubeta da ne prekine svirati dok se DSL dobio :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<tonil> https://photomath.net/
<BotaniCar1> tonil: kasnis, debelo :) Vec sam polozio matematiku 3 s tim :9
<tonil> lolololololo
<tonil> trolololololo
<tonil> al opet BotaniCar1 
<tonil> big things have small beginnings 
<tonil> a sta je sa ovom hebenom mrezom za prvi mjesec
<tonil> sve nesto nokia windows phone sheme
<tonil> pff 
<tonil> a nema drugog it casopisa
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> oj Vlado9A3CY 
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> jesi pojeo snijeg 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> malo sam samo lopatario :)
<Vlado9A3CY> nista strasno ;)
<SilverSpace> nema bandica pa mora netko :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ovaj snijeg ima losa iskustva i traume od prijasnjih godina, zato se nije usudio vise pasti :D
<Vjetar> jutar :)
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro Vjetar 
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 30°F / -1°C; Humidity: 55%; Pressure: 30.42in / 103.0kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 3 mins, 1 sec ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 28°F / -2°C; Low of 7°F / -14°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 21°F / -6°C; Low of -6°F / -21°C | Forecast for Thursday: Mostly cloudy; High of 28°F / -2°C; Low of (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> topi se 
<SilverSpace> bijelo sranje 
<BotaniCar1> Ste skuzili da je grad Zagreb ove godine na vrijeme objavio javnosti prijedlog proracuna ? Neka korist od toga kaj Miki vise ne sjedi na tronu 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ke 
<BotaniCar> Kaj ? 
<SilverSpace> miki jos drma bez brige 
<BotaniCar> Drma kitu, ili drma ali je odlucio biti malo transparentniji
<SilverSpace> jebote koji kreteni idu na izlet u najvecu buru
<SilverSpace> zato kaj imaju terence 
<SilverSpace> jaka muda 
<tonil> SilverSpace, 
<tonil> to je bilo na vrdovu
<tonil> ne na dinari
<tonil> preuvelicaju 
<tonil> gori sam svaki vikend
<tonil> skoro
<SilverSpace> tonil: da ali ne po ovakvom vremenu 
<tonil> SilverSpace, samo hocu reci,nije tako strasno kako prikazuju 
<tonil> iz prve ruke govorim
<SilverSpace> fakat trebas bit lud da ides po buri i zapusima 
<SilverSpace> da nije bilo tako strasno bi se onda sami vratili 
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> Tako, sad imam 3 monitora na poslu .. 
<SilverSpace> sad neznas u koji gledati 
<BotaniCar> kak to mislis, pa u sve, samo treba paziti da se ne fokusiram preveise na ni jedan :)
<SilverSpace> zovu na rucak 
<BotaniCar> Mene nitko ne zove na klopu, znaju da bi im sve izj'o :) 
<SilverSpace> zec i rizini spageti 
<BotaniCar> pasmater, sad sam i gladniji nego sam bio. Nisam mislio da je to moguce. Idem grist' nokte :)
<jelly-home> zeko!
<tonil1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENE1eWtW7e8
<datase> YouTube: Gnarls Barkley - Going On (Official) - 0:02:56 - 3,314,604 views - 11533 likes / 114 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ovi rizini spageti uopce nisu losi 
<BotaniCar> Odi proc, dam se kladiti da su bezveze, ali ih sad hvalis jer sam gladan :D
<jelly-home> mmm puding
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<jelly-home> > ekonomske stete pretpljene u zadnjih 3-4 godine su jednake onima za vrijeme domovinskog rata
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: od cega je puding ? :) To cak imam sanse naci u Konzumu prek'put' firme :)
<jelly-home> umjetne arome jagode
<jelly-home> (onaj praskasti za kuhanje)
<BotaniCar> Aj fajnd it tu maj lajking ! 
<BotaniCar> Kaj si ti na GO jelly-home ? 
 * BotaniCar ignorira cinjenicu da si ljudi kuhaju i na poslu 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: da
<BotaniCar> lju-bo-morim :) U stvari sam razmisljao da s tobom treba ic' jesti, kak imas ( za nase prostore ) neortodoksne prehrambene navike, mozda nekaj i naucim :)
<ivoks> jel se netko igrao sa strongswanom?
<ivoks> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9645267/
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja ne, to te onaj NSA leak ponukao da vidis za alternativu ? 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ne bi nista naucio, osim di su gablecaone na tresnjevci :-)
<BotaniCar> Sto je daleko vise od nill
<BotaniCar> :-)
<ivoks> ne, nego HZZO
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> a nesto mi smrdi
<ivoks> mislim da su nesto zeznuli s certifikatima na HZZO strani
<ivoks> a ne znam kak bi to provjerio
<BotaniCar> cek, testiras komunikaciju protiv adrese 1.2.3.4 ?!
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> adresu sam izmijenio
<BotaniCar> posteno, u tom svjetlu i meni remote certifikat izgleda sheban
<ivoks> eh
<BotaniCar> mozes dobiti svjezi pubkey ?
<ivoks> trazio sam ih, ali nisu me razumjeli
<BotaniCar> Ahh, muke po "nauci drugu stranu njenom poslu" :( 
<ivoks> dignut cu ruke od toga
<ivoks> ma da
<ivoks> idem probati racoon umjesto strongswan
<BotaniCar> Sad sam sve cuo, zove korisnik i tvrdi da "<" znaci "vece od" , a ">" znaci "manje od" :) Nesmijem u odgovoru linkati Matematiku 1 :)
<api984> http://www.brewie.org/
<ivoks> ma joj
<ivoks> certifikat im je na random hostname
<ivoks> a ne na IP
<ivoks> i naravno da ovaj pizdi
<BotaniCar> Salis se .. nda, ne salis se, vjerojatno
<ivoks> ne salim se
<ivoks> a mene tjerali da dva put generiram svoj certifikat
<ivoks> a dobro
<ivoks> pao snijeg
<ivoks> na palagruzi
<ivoks> visina snijega na palagruzi :D
<jelly-home> ivoks: kak onda opce znas da se spajas na pravi server?  moras provjeravat fingerprint?
<ivoks> jelly-home: mene pitas
<ivoks> tko ce to njima objasniti
<ivoks> ne znam ni kako bi zaobisao ovaj problem
<ivoks> probao sam sa laziranjem hostanamea u /etc/hosts, ali nista
<jelly-home> nista ne brini, ni druge ustanove ne znaju slozit ssl
<ivoks> lako za to
<ivoks> nego kak da ja slozim da to meni proradi :)
<jelly-home> to ne znam, nikad slagao ipsec
<ivoks> blize sam rjesenju sad kad znam gdje je problem
<jelly-home> mozda da ga fejkas u DNS-u bi radilo bolje?
<jelly-home> fejk A, fejk PTR, pa vidi
<ivoks> probao sam
<jelly-home> heh
<ivoks> ali njihov fqdn je hostname, bez domene
<jelly-home> pa jebo
<ivoks> a i nije to problem
<ivoks> problem je sto ipsec ima to nesto sto se zove ID
<ivoks> i njihov ipsec salje ID koji je 1.2.3.4
<ivoks> a u certifikatu im se 1.2.3.4 ne spominje
<ivoks> a ID mora biti ili fqdn ili IP
<jelly-home> djizs
<ivoks> i strongswan nije ocivao takav debilizam :)
<ivoks> ocekivao
<jelly-home> a... netfilterom rewriteat 1.2.3.4 na pravi ip pa se spajat na to?
<jelly-home> ...
<ivoks> :DD
<ivoks> ma 1.2.3.4 je pravi ip
<ivoks> tj., ja pisem 1.2.3.4
<ivoks> ip je ispravan
<ivoks> id je ispravan
<ivoks> certifikat nije
<jelly-home> aja
<jelly-home> jel to iko koristio do sad osim tebe
<ivoks> a nece mi poslati public key
<ivoks> valjda jesu, ne znam; ja sam prvi sa strongswanom
<jelly-home> pitam se kako nas HR salje te podatke... vjerojatno faxom ili postom
<ivoks> koristili su drugi, ali imaju drugu opremu
<ivoks> mreznu opremu
<ivoks> gdje kazes ignoriraj ID
<jelly-home> heh
<ivoks> ovako nekako:
<ivoks>  peer-id-validate nocheck   // ovu je liniju potrebno dodati kako ASA ne bi radila provjeru peer identiteta u Subject Alt Name polju certifikata kojeg šalje peer sa strane HZZO-a. Alternativa je da se na strani HZZO-a podesi peer identity kojeg ASA očekuje sa naredbom "crypto isakmp identity dn".
<ivoks> naravno da nisu postupili po 'alternativi'
<ivoks> nisu slozili od pocetka kako treba i sad svi moraju raditi workarounde
<ivoks> aha... da probamo
<ivoks> drek
<ivoks> The ID by which a peer is identifying itself during IKE main mode can by any of the ID types IPV4_ADDR, FQDN, USER_FQDN or DER_ASN1_DN. If one of the first three ID types is used, then the accompanying X.509 certificate of the peer must contain a matching subjectAltName field of the type ipAddress (IP:), dnsName (DNS:) or rfc822Name (email:), respectively. With the fourth type DER_ASN1_DN, the identifier must completely match the subject field of the p
<ivoks> rightid="C=CH,O=Linux strongSwan, CN=sun.strongswan.org"
<ivoks> probat cu bez strongswana
<SilverSpace> yep
<ivoks> hzzo, frustriras me
<ivoks> skinut cu source i hardcodirati ID
<SilverSpace> hakirati ih :)
<ivoks> ma hakirati svoju stranu
<ivoks> kako bi bio u skladu s njihovom fiksnom idejom
<jelly-home> zasto ih hakirati, da ne bi njima popravljao servis besplatno
<ivoks> tri put sam im danas rekao da je problem u certifikatu na njihovoj strani
<ivoks> i onda mi posalju screenshot nekog guia di pise 'error'
<ivoks> kao, 'greska je u autentifikaciji'
<ivoks> ma nemoj mi rec
<ivoks> mislim, vec sam toliko lud da sam poceo sumnjati u sebe
<ivoks> al... traze me CSR, koji ima v3 ekstenzije
<ivoks> i traze da u CSR-u bude definiran FQDN i IP
<ivoks> i ok, slozim to
<ivoks> i onda mi vrate certifikat u kojem je v3 uklonjen
<ivoks> brijem da su to napravili i sa svojim certifikatom, pa su kao FQDN stavili hostname, a u v3 extenziju stavili IP
<ivoks> i onda su za ID stavili IP
<ivoks> i, mos se jebat
<ivoks> jer su IP uklonili kod potpisivanja
<SilverSpace> :=)
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 23°F / -5°C (Wind Chill: 18°F / -8°C); Humidity: 80%; Pressure: 30.42in / 103.0kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: East, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 25 mins, 38 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 28°F / -2°C; Low of 9°F / -13°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 21°F / -6°C; Low of -6°F / -21°C | Forecast for Thursday: Mostly cloudy; (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> .weather vis
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Visalia Municipal, CA | Temperature: 43°F / 6°C (Wind Chill: 37°F / 3°C); Humidity: 76%; Pressure: 30.09in / 101.9kPa; Conditions: Overcast; Wind: Nnw, 10mph / 16kph; Updated: 21 mins, 32 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of rain; High of 50°F / 10°C; Low of 25°F / -4°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 45°F / 7°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Thursday: (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> .weather vis, croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Vis, Croatia | Temperature: 27°F / -3°C (Wind Chill: 14°F / -10°C); Humidity: 37%; Pressure: 30.27in / 102.5kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ne, 17mph / 27kph; Updated: 27 mins, 21 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 37°F / 3°C; Low of 25°F / -4°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 37°F / 3°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low (1 more message)
<tonil> SilverSpace, zasto vis?
<DomaMuffin> Bleh, ZXDSL 931VII je drek. WiFi nemere brze od ~40Mb ( ako je vjerovati iftopu )
<DomaMuffin> Na kanalu nema nikog osim APa i mog klijenta, udaljeni su metar i po
<jelly-home> a na tri susjedna kanala lijevo i desno?
<DomaMuffin> Doduse, klijent je pod stolom, ali ne bi trebalo igrati ulogu na metar i po
<DomaMuffin> Je, probao sam vise kanala
<DomaMuffin> Ovaj je najmanje "okruzen" 
<jelly-home> mislim, jel ima nekog na tima?
<DomaMuffin> na susjednima ima po jedan AP
<DomaMuffin> bs je drekav, probao sam 2 2 PC-a i 2 mobitela testirat' endvid 
<jelly-home> neki put je bolje stavit tocno isti kanal kao bliski AP, onda se oni znaju pregovarat oko fizickog linka, nego stavit na kanal do
<DomaMuffin> kak ja tipkam .. 
<DomaMuffin> bas je drekav, probao sam s 2 PC-a i 2 mobitela testirat' bendvid 
<jelly-home> bendvit*
<DomaMuffin> stra' me probati s svima istovremeno :D
<jelly-home> :->
<DomaMuffin> Probat' cu kasnije s guranjem na istom kanalu kao netko drugi. Thx
<jelly-home> a onog treceg granatom
<DomaMuffin> I GRASEVINOM !
<obrut> kome jos trebaju jake graficke... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMli33ornEU
<datase> YouTube: Quake on an oscilloscope - 0:03:28 - 767,882 views - 6683 likes / 42 dislikes
<tonil> obrut, stavio jucer
<tonil> :PPPPPP
<tonil> ili cak prekjucer
<obrut> :P
<DomaMuff1n> obrut: ping 
<SilverSpace> tonil: zanimalo me kak je na moru :) 
<tonil> SilverSpace, mda bas
<tonil> prozirno :P
<SilverSpace> tonil: da imam slobodne ruke tj. obaveze prema staroj otiso bi na vis zivit
<tonil> sa visa su tvoji? nice
<SilverSpace> ne nisu 
<SilverSpace> vis mi je onak super 
<tonil> a tamo je bio vakat pocetkom devedesetih radit vikendice nakon povlacenja JNA
<tonil> ono privatni poduzetnici koji su stekli ogroman profit preko noci;(Citaj koliko je ko uspio jamit i prosvercat iz austrije i okolnih zemalja sjevernog regijona)
<obrut> DomaMuff1n: pong
<Mmike> fluf
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj je to za hzzo? nesh za firmu ili ?
<Mmike> jel' cu morat to i ja?
<Mmike> gle
<Mmike> microsoft radi novi browser :)
<Mmike> konacno su skuzili da je IE smece-najvece
<ntcbow> problem nije ie, problem je ms 
<ntcbow> itself
<jelly-home> mogli su ga slobodno nazvati IE12, ionako su 9-11 cisto ok
<obrut> eh da... jos samo da dodaju neke proprietary ekstenzije i eto veselja :P
<tonil> a zasto oni jos drze monopol nad developerima
<tonil> meni to jos nije jasno
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/butkovic-zajedno-s-pavicevim-kadrom-napusta-jutarnji-list-uprava-bez-komentara-/792599.aspx
<Mmike> butkovic? lik koji nema pojma o hrani, sere o politici a cini se da se nit u vina ne kuzi
<Vlado9A3CY> covjek navodno ne moze prepoznati kvalitetu poznate prigorske sorte "delanec" :D
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> direktor je bas fino vino 
<Vlado9A3CY> izabela rules :)
<SilverSpace> je da moras dobro tasecerit :)
<SilverSpace> je da moras dobro za secerit :)
<Mmike> Nemate pojma.
<Mmike> Posip. Jedan jedini.
<obrut> ma dvorsko i peristil su najbolji
<obrut> kad se imalo para pilo se ribar, kad nije onda nesto od ovog dvoje :)
<obrut> kad se sjetim.. s tim ne bi sad ni stakore trovao
<obrut> bilo bi mi ih zao
<Mmike> procitao sam 'traktore trovao' :D
 * Mmike se ide ubacit u krevet
<tonil> http://i.imgur.com/byqlEV1.png
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, za klijenta
<ivoks> nabijem ih
<ivoks> morat cu ovo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hm ne bi se sa tobom slozio 
<ivoks>   --disable-constraints   disable advanced X509 constraint checking plugin.
<ivoks> pretty much 'ignoriraj certifikate, razgovaras s drzavnom institucijom'
<jelly-home> sigh
<ivoks> i to sam morao posegnuti za novijim strongswanom
<jelly-home> ha, lik trazi nekog za upgrade Debian 6 -> 7, a kad ono gore custom php (dotdeb repo), custom mysql (percona), custom nodejs, magento...
<ivoks> ja svoje klijente drzim pod kontrolom
<jelly-home> rekao sam mu da mogu upgradeat OS a ovo ostalo nek se snadje
<ivoks> sto nije u ubuntu repo, nije za diskusiju
<ivoks> jedan je navaljivao na upgrade na noviji php
<ivoks> i reko, ok, snosis odgovornost
<ivoks> i aplikacija mu ne radi vec mjesecima
<ivoks> a lijepo sam mu rekao
<jelly-home> bas to
<jelly-home> mogao bi reci ovome da moze, ali da cemo staviti sve na verzije koje su u distri, i basta
<ivoks> reci mu da predje na ubuntu
<ivoks> ubuntu ima perconu u repozitoriju :)
<ivoks> i noviji php
<jelly-home> to mu ne mogu reci jer ne znam koja jos sranja ubuntu ima u repozitoriju ;-)
<ivoks> nema nodejs
<ivoks> mislim da se nodejs ne smije distribuirati ili tak nes
<jelly-home> nema ni debian 6 nodejs, to je isto dovukao odnekud
<jelly-home> smije, samo je tlaka za pakiranje cini mi se
<ivoks> neeeeeeee
<ivoks> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/etc/strongswan.d/charon/constraints.conf debian/libstrongswan//etc/strongswan.d/charon/ returned exit code 1
<ivoks> wtf
<jelly-home> <judd> Package: nodejs on i386 -- wheezy-backports: 0.10.29~dfsg-1~bpo70+1; jessie: 0.10.29~dfsg-1; sid: 0.10.29~dfsg-1.1
<ivoks> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/etc/strongswan.d/charon/constraints.conf': No such file or directory
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> jer sam mu rekao da ga ne izradi :)
<ivoks> o jeb...
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> al mogu iskljuciti taj plugin
<ivoks> hm...
<jelly-home> vim debian/libstrongswan.files ?
<ivoks> ma ne..
<ivoks> mogu ga iskljuciti na ovome sto vec imam
<ivoks> load=no
<ivoks> moz' ga jebat, ne radi
<ivoks> received end entity cert "C=hr, O=cezih, OU=cezih, CN=bvb2c"
<ivoks> no trusted RSA public key found for '161.53.113.44'
<ivoks> on veli da je 161.53.113.44, a cn mu je bvb2c
<ivoks> to sve treba najurit s posla
<jelly-home> a dig -x 161.53.113.44... naravno nema PTR
<jelly-home> za ovaj kupus, $100/hr sam mu mozda ponudio premalo
<ivoks> received cert request for unknown ca 'O=hzzocpsc..u5p7ns'
<ivoks> majke ti... koji je k ovim likovima
<ivoks> a i strongswan me iritira
<ivoks> nema opciju da ignorira certifikat
<jelly-home> velis, MITM away :-)
<ivoks> tko ce to njima objasniti
<ivoks> ipak se radi samo o podacima od pacijenata
<ivoks> mulci
<ivoks> barem bi mogao provjeriti je li cert potpisan od strane CA
<ivoks> pa ako je, ajde, vjeruj mu
<ivoks> to i dalje omogucuje da bilo koja bolnica glumi HZZO, al ajde :D
<jelly-home> da, tomcat to moze na primjer
<jelly-home> hipotetski receno :-) nije da imamo $sustav povezan sa $drzavnim na takav nacin, jel...
 * jelly-home cries
<ivoks> 23:07 < ivoks> anyone knows how can i make strongswan client trust 'any' certificate provided by the server (non-strongswan)?
<ivoks> 23:10 < ivoks> (or at least any certificate signed by a CA for which cacert is available)
<ivoks> 23:10 < ivoks> rightca?
<ivoks> 23:10 < ivoks> hm
<ivoks> 23:11 < Thermi> You cannot. strongSwan will check the ID the server sends with the certificate
<ivoks> 23:11 < ivoks> no way to workaround that?
<ivoks> 23:12 < Thermi> Fix the server certificate
<ivoks> 23:12 < ivoks> unfortunately, i cannot
<ivoks> 23:12 < Thermi> What is your actual problem?
<ivoks> 23:12 < Thermi> Ah
<ivoks> 23:12 < ivoks> server cert is the problem
<ivoks> 23:12 < Thermi> dumb admin
<ivoks> 23:12 < ivoks> agree
<ivoks> 23:13 < Thermi> Get a sledgehammer and gently move him out of his position?
<ivoks> 23:13 < ivoks> heh
<ivoks> 23:13 < ivoks> you have no idea how i'd like to do that
<jelly-home> feebleswan ti treba...
<jelly-home> ovaj je ocito prejak
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> brijem uci u source i jednostavno zaobici to
<ivoks> jer deadline je sutra
<jelly-home> jos dodaj ignore-id opciju i posalji im patch
<ivoks> i pun mi ih je kurac
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> da je pisano u pythonu, vec bi to napravio
<ivoks> al C nisam tako godinama
<jelly-home> ouch
<ivoks>         //return status;
<ivoks>         return SUCCESS;
<ivoks> rijeseno :)
<ivoks> sad ce me neki test prcat kod kompajliranja
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> 23:28 -!- Thermi [~Thermi@unaffiliated/thermi]
<ivoks> 23:28 -!-  ircname  : Owner of the admin harassement certificate
<ivoks> klinac :)
<ivoks> Enter the desired patch name: disable-cert-authentication-really-no-kidding-go-figure.patch
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> znate onu pjesmu ymca?
<ivoks> ako ste se ikad pitali...
<ivoks> The Young Men's Christian Association (commonly known as YMCA or simply the Y) is a worldwide organization with more than 57 million beneficiaries from 125 national associations.
<ivoks> constraint requires public key authentication, but any was used
<ivoks> mislim da ovo nema smisla...
<ivoks> FUCK YEAH!
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-31
<Mmike> jelly-home, `daj lika meni, slozit cu mu ja sve to
<Mmike> lako odrzavat 'samo debian' ili 'samo ubuntu'
<Mmike> to i windoze admin zna :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, s cime?
<BotaniCar> jutro
<BotaniCar> kaj ja znam ? :)
<Mmike> covjece
<Mmike> na hvaru je -3 :)
<BotaniCar> u sesvetskim sumama -12
<Mmike> meni doma pokazuje termometar da je vani -7 :)
<BotaniCar> zake si danbu ? 
<Mmike> TATA MOST GRADITI TATA MOST GRADITI
<BotaniCar> ahh, posteno :D
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> idem u duckas
<Mmike> po jogurtice i sireke i zemljice i pizdice
<Mmike> al' sam zaspo u 11
<BotaniCar> ja cu oko 9h poslati SMS putBjelovara "jeste se naspavali, ja jesam" :)
<Mmike> relativno sam ok spavo :D
<BotaniCar> brijem da se deda zbudil ujutro s necim slicnim "IDEMO CISTITI SNIJEG" :)
<Mmike> AJMO RADIT RAKETOPLAN NA VODU!
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> sounds usefull
<Mmike> zakaj si ti budan? :)
<BotaniCar> Morao sam prije posla u ducan, inace bi bil gladan za docek, znas da do navece bude tajfun u ducanima 
<BotaniCar> Imam doma samo hobotnicu, za nju nisam siguran da ju mogu zatuc, kamoli pojest' :)
<Mmike> hobotnica
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak vam se to jede
<Mmike> al' ak vam je fino :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, hobotnicu u frizer
<Mmike> 24 sata bar da bude unutra
<BotaniCar> Meni je onak .. al' ako Sanelu veseli, i stiropor bu'm pojel 
<Mmike> (iako vjerojatno je smrznuta, jelda?)
<Mmike> ma hoba je super-duper, na salatu
<BotaniCar> nije, friska je bila, ali je otisla u fridz 
<Mmike> al' mora bit smrznuta prije
<Mmike> cak i friska, smrznes ju na 24 sata
<Mmike> onda drasticno omeksa
<Mmike> tak da ak ti je sam u fridzu sad, smrzni ju
<BotaniCar> Sad se mogu slikat, u rpeduzecu sam :)
<Mmike> inace bude zilavo/dumena
<Mmike> zovi zenu i reci 'SMRZNI!'
 * Mmike zamislja sanelu vani na terasici u grudnjaku u gacicama kako se 'SMRZNI' :)
<BotaniCar> Ona je isto na poslu, al nije od juce , uzdam se da je vec to napravila 
<BotaniCar> Fino, zamisljas mi suprugu polugolu, fino :D
<BotaniCar> Najbolje mi je kad zene nesto nazovu "gacice", a u tom ima materijala za 2 i po padobrana 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> "Stanovnici SAD-a čine pet posto ukupne svjetske populacije, no koriste 25 posto svjetskih resursa, a proizvode čak 30 posto ukupnog svjetskog otpada."
<Mmike> BotaniCar, rotflrorororlolrargh :)
<Mmike> (re: padobrani)
<BotaniCar> Cek, a koliki udio svjeCkog otpada proizvodi kina ? Ono, oni su gori Texas od Amerike, ali tamo nema nikog tko smije galamiti "radimo sranja" 
<ivoks> oni rade otpad da bi mi svi imali svoje gadgete
<BotaniCar> ma, ne ulazim u motive/profit /kajgod ; samo me zanima koliko onda oni smeca rade, ako ameri rade 30% 
<BotaniCar> koestlin
<BotaniCar> ups, pardon
<ivoks> jucer sam haxoriro strongswan
<BotaniCar> napravio si feebleswan kako ti je predlozeno , ignoriras certifikat u cijelosti  ? :D
<ivoks> moja verzija sad ignorira ID koji posalje server i trazi certifikat prema IDu koji mu ja definiram
<BotaniCar> ugh, ugly
<ivoks> ne bas, slozio sam 'zajebi sysadmine u drzavnoj instituciji i radi sto ja kazem'
<ivoks> e sad, nadam se da ne mijenjaju CN u certifikatu prvi svakom renewanju
<BotaniCar> Pokusao si tehnicki rijesiti socijalni problem ( admina preko koji ne razumije )  , kuzim da imas rokove al se grozim takvih rjesenja :) Nadam se da bus se poslije sjetio to sloziti kak treba :)
<BotaniCar> lol , nadam se da certifikat vrijedi 45 godina ! :) 
<ivoks> obecao sam patch strongswanu u petak
<ivoks> vrijedi godinu dana
<BotaniCar> Svaka cast
<ivoks> i to istice bas 31.12.
<ivoks> u 4 popodne
<ivoks> kurac
<ivoks>              not after  Dec 31 00:00:00 2015, ok 
<BotaniCar> Admin preko je ne samo neznalica nego i budala :) Kaj delas 31.12. na kraju smjene , osim dovrsavanja zadnje cuge na poslu :D
<ivoks> to je moj
<BotaniCar> ti si isto lud :) Al, to je za ocekivat' od privatnika :)
<api984> http://www.gizmochina.com/2014/12/26/lumia-1020-ubuntu-os/
<ivoks> IDir '161.53.113.44' does not match to 'C=hr, O=cezih, OU=cezih, CN=bvb2c' using certificate "C=hr, O=cezih, OU=cezih, CN=bvb2c"
<ivoks> ovaj bvb2c bi mogao biti random
<ivoks> nadam se da nije
<ivoks> i da b2c znaci business to client
<BotaniCar> b2c ne izgleda random, prefiks bi mogao biti 
<ivoks> a bv... nesto drugo smisleno :)
<BotaniCar> lumnia je bas slatka 
<BotaniCar> ja i dalje ocem onaj ubuntu foun kaj nije uspio supit pare za kikstarter
<ivoks> svi hoce
<ivoks> lik iz strongswana mi je jucer preporucio da toljagom uklonim sysadmina tog ipsec koncentratora
<BotaniCar> Procitao sam :) 
<ivoks> nisam mu rekao odakle sam
<ivoks> koja bruka
<BotaniCar> Bruka ? Otvori oba ova linka , to je bruka : http://www.kb-merkur.hr/ http://kb-merkur.hr/
<BotaniCar> U biti , ne znam jel to kaj u merkuru delaju utuzivo
<ivoks> heh
<BotaniCar> kaj drzavne institucije ne bi morao hostati carnet, a ne neki reseller ? 
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> to je neki stari debian
<BotaniCar> kaj je najbolje, za ovaj kojem je bw exceeeded je webmin neki doktor koji ima privatnu polikliniku 
<ivoks> po svim tim faksevima i bolnicama ekipa ima privatne web stranice
<BotaniCar> e, al primjeti da linkovi ne vode ni na isti IP !
<ivoks> imaju gigabitnu pipu; institucija im da IP
<ivoks> i voila
<BotaniCar> pa,da ! 
<ivoks> pa vidim da su razlicite stvari, a kaj sad...
<ivoks> i sad
<ivoks> nakon sve te zajebancije s vpnom
<ivoks> udarno na arstechnica
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/12/nsa-has-vpns-in-vulcan-death-grip-no-really-thats-what-they-call-it/
<BotaniCar> dobar je ars , ne kaskaju puno za specijaliziranim portalima 
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/nanosi-snijega-od-dva-metra-i-olujni-vjetar-a-oni-idu-na-biokovo-981884
<api984> ivoks: ovo sam bas gledao za VPN/nsa
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouba/kiki_effect
<Mmike> key generation
<Mmike> kak generirate svoje kljuceve?
<Mmike> odakle random seed uzmete?
<api984> sta MS radi na novom browseru… IE oso u penzion?
<Mmike> I jel' ima netko neku metodu koja to znatno poboljsava?
<BotaniCar> ma, "novi" moj kua, citav engine je isti, rebrandali su stvar i dodali mogucnost za pluginove, i sad ce svi bit' sretni 
<Mmike> meh, sve vise i vise igara radi kroz wine, a uz to zbog steama sve vise i vise igara ide native na linux
<Mmike> Super je znat da su kripto algoritmi danas fakata jebeni
<Mmike> protokoli su ono sto je flawed, pa NSA koristi iste da bi sjebala kripto sustav
<Mmike> s tim da to ide dotle da ti ekipa maila privatne ssh kljuceve plain mailom
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kol'ko dugo web od bolnice Merkur - Radi! ? :)
<BotaniCar> Radi svaki biling cycle, dok ne potrose bandwith :)
<BotaniCar> A istovremeno imaju na carnetu dummy host koji nema te limite, ali ga ne koriste
<BotaniCar> Velim , webmaster ovog koji je u funkciji i nema bandwitha je neki doktor s privatnom poliklinikom koji im resella uslugu hostanja, tuzio bi , kad bi znao kako i kome
<BotaniCar> Cek, vi si ne saljete printane privatne kljuceve kurirskom dostavom ?! :) 
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> mater
<ivoks> ja vidim da meni paketi odlaze na fizickom interfejsu
<ivoks> a oni ne vide da dodje do njih
<ivoks> Mmike: jelly-home BotaniCar jel znamo nekog mrezara u carnetu da mi nes provjeri? :)
<Mmike> znamo
<Mmike> al' taj je vjerojatno pijan negdje sad :)
<ivoks> a da je online
<ivoks> heh
<Mmike> ivoks, mogu probat kroz cca sat-dva, sam me pingni
<Mmike> sad je malo pre rano :)
<ivoks> to sam i ja mislio
<ivoks> da je malo prerano
<ivoks> al evo, ovi u hzzou su budni u 8
<Mmike> jutarnja rakijica?
<ivoks> ne svidja mi se ovaj ipsec
<ivoks> za razliku od svih ostalih vpna, ovaj ne napravi tun/tap interface
<ivoks> vec drzi to sve u nekom, meni, magicnom prostoru
<ivoks> i nemas rute, nemas arp, nemas nis
<api984> probao tko n2n?
<ivoks> ip xfrm state
<api984> http://www.ntop.org/products/n2n/
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ico ? Nije bas mrezar, ali na FB je stalno :)
<ivoks> ma on je negdje u zambiji
<BotaniCar> Nije, afaik doma dela pivo
<ivoks> ne znam opce kak bi tcpdumpao ovo
<Mmike> dete mi je sad reklo: burburatum
<Mmike> doduse, vise k'o burbu-ra-TUM
<Mmike> al' opet :)
<Mmike> da, stoka doma radi pivo i nece se javit
 * Mmike je mislio na Popovskog
<ivoks> a nis, idem poslat mail na mrezare ili sta vec
<ivoks> pa se nadati da ce netko danas pogledati mail
<ivoks> cim nadjem informaciju kako i gdje
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2kHXf7mSD8 # pizza-lightsaber FTW 
<datase> YouTube: LEAKED LIGHTSABER SCENE - Star Wars Episode VII - 0:01:41 - 683,874 views - 12673 likes / 724 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<BotaniCar> Nda, moram se vratiti na rant o KB merkur ; sajt ne radi, a kao sugar-on-top, juce je i telefonska centrala bila musichava :) Suprugu mi pacijenti zovu na privatni mobitel ( broj kojeg su dobili bogznakako iako ova moli kolegice da ga ne daju nikom ) .. 
<ivoks> zna netko regvarta na carnetu?
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> poslao mail ekipi iz hzzo da im je tam to potrgano
<ivoks> i sad mi svi gledaju linkedin profil
<ivoks> kakav nacin za provesti 31.12.
<jelly-home> api984: da
<jelly-home> api984: koristim n2n v2 po principu security by obscurity :-)
<api984> jelly-home: razmisljam probat da vidim kak to radi :D
<jelly-home> jedan vps provider mi ga je vec blokirao jer im izgleda sumnjvo :-)
<jelly-home> tince je vjerojatno bolja opcija, n2n se bas ne razvija
<jelly-home> tinc
<jelly-home> to mi je rezervni vpn kad onaj od posla ne radi
<api984> jelly-home: thanks… pogledam tinc… ne sjecam se ovog da sam citao :D
 * jelly-home ima dva vpna i 3 internet providera, i opet se neki put jedva moze spojit
<markosejic> d jutro
<Mmike> jel korist tko vpn u sshju?
<ivoks> mislis ssh tunel?
<ivoks> ja koristim sshuttle cesce nego bilo koji drugi vpn :)
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> ribic je zaposlio vanjsku firmu za ciscenje njegovih ureda
<ivoks> ali se protivi tome da drzava napravi isto
<ivoks> to je ko da ja koristim windows za ebanking
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> oracle prodaje hardware business dellu
<ivoks> Dell Sparc XPS 7560
<Mmike> ivoks, shuttle je mega presuper stvar
<Mmike> al' nisam na to mislio 
<Mmike> nego ssh -t
<ivoks> ah, kenjam, to su spekulacije
<Mmike> pardon, ssh -w
<jelly-home> Mmike: trosim port forwarde cesto ali to mi nije trebalo
<SilverSpace> jutro
<markosejic> SilverSpace: d jutro
<SilverSpace> uh
<ivoks> hocete mozgalicu?
<BotaniCar> Samo ako nije teska :) Pucaj ! 
<ivoks> http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/a2P9q7D_700b.jpg
<ivoks> tko je vec rijesio, neka suti :)
<ivoks> ja cu priznat i reci da sam morao pogledati rjesenje
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvVPdyYeaQU
<datase> YouTube: John Cleese on Stupidity - 0:00:59 - 813,830 views - 6382 likes / 104 dislikes
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGFz9gt0-Fc
<datase> YouTube: John Cleese and Rowan Atkinson - Beekeeping - 0:04:36 - 3,378,586 views - 14421 likes / 290 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly, ja sam -w koristio dok mi nisu ukazali na shuttle
<Mmike> sad vise port forward gotovo i da ne koristim
<Mmike> (osim ako mi treba s remotea se utunelirat na localhost)
<Mmike> ivoks, stara, dobra :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pazi ovu:
<ivoks> carnet ne zove, ts ts ts ts
<Mmike> Imas zatvor i cudnog cuvara. Neki su zatvorenici osudjeni na dozivotni zatvor, neki na par mjeseci, i tak
<Mmike> I sad, veli njima cuvar
<Mmike> Imate na kraju zatvorskog hodnika jednu prostorjiu. Ja cu vas zvati, jednog po jednog, u tu prostoriju. Kad mi kazete da su svi bili BAR JEDNOM u toj prostoriji, i to bude istina, pustim vas sve.
<Mmike> Ako fulate (kazete: "Sad smo svi bili bar jednom", a nisu svi bili bar jednom), onda svi umirete.
<Mmike> Zatvorenici su svi u celijama kad ovaj fura jednog po jednog u sobu.
<Mmike> Kad su u celiji ne vide nit ne cuju sto se desava vani.
<Mmike> Cuvar ih fura random odabirom u prostoriju (znaci, moze istog lika furati i vise puta za redom).
<Mmike> U prostoriji nema nista osim zarulje koja je visoko na stropu (ne moze se doseci rukom), i prekidac kojim mozes upalit/ugasit zarulju.
<Mmike> Niceg drugog.
<Mmike> Jedan od zatvorenika kaze cuvaru 'moze, ali pusti nas 10 minuta sve na zatvorsko dvoriste da se dogovorimo'
<Mmike> Cuvar ih pusti, ovi se dogovore.
<Mmike> Nakon toga cuvar ih pocne pustati jednog po jednog po randomu unutra.
<Mmike> Nakon nekog vremena jedan od njih veli 'sad smo svi bili bar jednom' i to bude istina i cuvar ih sve pusti.
<Mmike> Pitanje je: sto su se zavorenici dogovorili na dvoristu? (Tj, kako su 'rijesili' puzzle koji im je cuvar zadao) ?
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/omlHyh zagonetka no da 
<jelly-home> Mmike: svaki se pokenjao u prostoriji tocno jednom!
<jelly-home> !next
<Mmike> jelly-home, eh
<Mmike> jelly-home, nelosa :) al' nije
<jelly-home> kak nije
<jelly-home> jel zadovoljava uvjete
<Mmike> ne zadovoljava
<Mmike> nemogu svi srata
<jelly-home> zasto ne?
<Mmike> zato kaj jedu hranu bez vlakana i seru svakih 5 dana
<jelly-home> ne moraju prvi put
<Mmike> a taman su srali jutros
<jelly-home> al jednom ce im biti sila
<Mmike> oce, za 5 dana
<Mmike> a do onda dodje smjena cuvaru i gotovo (tj, lik dobije otkaz)
<jelly-home> pa da, i to je ok, biti ce kad-tad pozvani kad im se prikenja
<Mmike> (btw, osh mi babysittat dete, da mu prenes malo tog razmisljanja?)  :)
<jelly-home> *burp*
<jelly-home> Mmike: samo akimas kljuce od celije mu
<Mmike> ajte ajte
<Mmike> nije tak tesko rjesenje
<ivoks> sad sam procitao
<Mmike> oni koji znaju digitalnu elektroniku bi se trebali brze dosjetit rjesenja
<Mmike> meni trebao dobar dan i pol 
<ivoks> ima veze s prekidacem
<Mmike> nakon sto sam drugi put cuo :)
<Mmike> prvi put nisam znao :)
<ivoks> palili su i gasili svjetlo
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, jasta. I sa svjetlom koje je povezano tim prekidacem.
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> nigdje ne pise da ostali vide svjetlo
<BotaniCar> :) Steta kaj sam to vec rjesio, dobra glavolomka 
<Mmike> jelly-home, ne vide.
<ivoks> BotaniCar: jesi rijesio ovo sa sesirima? :)
<Mmike> tj, vide kad udju unutra, naravno. A'l kad su vani ili u celiji nemaju pojma kaj se vani desava.
<Mmike> nije mi jasno zash vlakovi kasne kad je jako hladno
<Mmike> da ima snijega, ajde
<Mmike> al' ovak...
<jelly-home> niti ne pise da se zatovrenici smiju pricati medjusobno nakon toga
<ivoks> ne znam, ne da mi se razmisljati
<jelly-home> doduse ak znaju koliko ih ukupno ima, onda je lako
<Mmike> jelly-home, u biti smiju pricati al' ne mogu. Kad su zatvoreni u celiju odsjeceni su od svijeta.
<Mmike> Tak da je to u biti k'o da ne mogu pricati :)
<Mmike> jasno da znaju koliko ih ima
<Mmike> pa bili su na dvoristu skupa
<Mmike> (ne, nije bilo jednog ili dva koje je bas uhvatilo sranje pa su bili u klonji)
<jelly-home> ta dvojica mogu fallbackat na moje rjesenje
<Mmike> NEMA te dvojice!
<Mmike> prestani forkat moj zadatak!
<jelly-home> samo ne znam kakve veze to ima sa digitalnom elektronikom, vise ima veze sa mutexima i semaforima
<jelly-home> imas 20 threadova koji se trebaju sinkronizirat a ne znas kad koji ide na red i moraju znati kad su svi gotovi
<ivoks> koliko je zatvorenika?
<jelly-home> neki fiksni broj 
<ivoks> poznavajuci Mmike, izostavio je neki podatak
<BotaniCar> ivoks: bukmarkao sam za poslije, ko prokleto sad _svi_ useri mailaju za neki kurac, koincidentno svi u prijave cc-aju shefove, valjda peru ruke i delegiraju odgovornost prije nego ranije zgibaju doma :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7ytf5T1fY8
<datase> YouTube: Guru Josh - Whose Law (Is It Anyway) - 0:03:27 - 61,014 views - 200 likes / 15 dislikes
<BotaniCar> GJ me uvijek podsjecao na Dinu Dvornika
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> zasto ne radi
<SilverSpace> kam idete na docek 
<BotaniCar> U krevet :) Nadam se, ne sam :) 
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> carnet je zajebo na svom gatewayu
<ivoks> blokirali ipsec
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: u krevetu si svaki dan sam sa "sobom"
<BotaniCar> da je bar tak starino moja, vecinu veceri zaspim na kaucu jer ovi moji HRCU DA TO NIJE NORMALNO
<BotaniCar> Razmisljao sam o cepicima za usi, al onda ne bum cul ni alarm za posao ni malog ako se rasplace jer se usro :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: van u supu :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: Zima je ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Kak mi se linjara uspije strgat ako pokusam izvrtiti "grep -RPn (passthru|shell_exec|system|base64_decode|fopen|fclose|eval) /var/www/html/" ? 
<BotaniCar> svaki put komanda prdne u cabar i izgenerira core dump .. 
<SilverSpace> prehladno je za bilo kam ici 
<ivoks> konacno
<ivoks> jebote, konacno
<SilverSpace> ZAMP
<SilverSpace> hzzo
<ivoks> isusati
<ivoks> idem spavat
<ivoks> sad imam quilt patch
<ivoks> ako ce nekome trebati: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9650066/
<BotaniCar> fala
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ti mozda znas
<ivoks> BotaniCar: kako u AD-u reci klijentima hardcoded hostove
<ivoks> dakle, ono sto bi stavio u \windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
<Mmike> ivoks, nish nisam zaborvio :)
<Mmike> jelly, u biti imas samo jedan thread
<Mmike> i ne znas koliko je zatvorenika
<Mmike> oni znaju :)
<api984> ivoks: najbolje da imas svoj DNS server dok si na ADu
<api984> ivoks: ovo hendlanje s hosts fajlom mi vise ne odgovara bas hendlat…. jedino ako stavit da bude neka startup script
<api984> ivoks: a opet znas da ti mozda kod logina nece zahvatit sva racunala recimo… kroz GPO
<api984> ivoks: vidio sam neki HOSTS server / client koji je opensource za win bas… da ti klijentima salje novu hosts tabelu
<api984> ivoks: ali kako god isao bih na DNS server i to je to… cim manje posla s hostsom pogotovo ako se nesto mijenja tu i tamo da nije up to date
<ivoks> api984: pa jasno, ali
<ivoks> moram hardcodirati hostove koji su izvan moje domene
<api984> ivoks: dali se to mijenja cesto ili je one time only
<ivoks> one time
<api984> ivoks: masine su na domeni… imas kakav desktop central gore / ocs / GPO i sl… uglavnom ako je puno masina da znas da ti ulovi taj update per machine… ono sta mene ljuti jest kad se ne producira promjena na svim masinama kad bi trebalo :D
<api984> ps. ako ide kroz GPO / logon script i ako je user perm manji od admina nece ulovit… skripta bi trebala ici run as admin tada… 
<ivoks> pa kaj to ne moze policy ovo-ono-neki-drek
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da taj AD moze sve
<api984> ivoks: moglo bi proc… policy jest GPO…. nisam radio na GPOu puno…. isao bih na google as usual 
<api984> ivoks: idem off… sve najbolje…. gotov mi je radni dan.. 
<ivoks> ah, sve najbolje indeed
<Mmike> pa ad je samo ldap server
<Mmike> koji nemres konfigurirat kak hoces :)
<Mmike> ivoks, danas se ne cuga u firmi?
<jelly-home> limuni od mame su toliko zreli i slatki, sad sam pojeo jedan skup sa korom
<SilverSpace> bome Mirko dobro Japanca sredio nogom
<jelly-home> di kad jesam ga propustio
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/borilacki-sport/pogledajte-kako-je-cro-cop-nokautirao-japanca-981968
<SilverSpace> Desna noga - bolnica, lijeva noga - groblje
<obrut> SilverSpace: fala za spoilanje vecerasnje snimke :P
<jelly-home> http://www.reddit.com/r/stories/comments/2qwzco/raisin_story/ 
<jelly-home> obrut: the butler did it!
<SilverSpace> obrut: pa kajj gledas ;P
<obrut> pa znas da moram gledat :)
<jelly-home> licence rijesene brisanjem fajle s licencama i importanjem iste licence ponovo.  Odjednom Kaspersky traje 3 mjeseca duze
<SilverSpace> obrut: ak ides u planine pazi se bika http://www.jutarnji.hr/-bik-ubojica-jos-slobodno-sece-po-velebitu-/1265601/
<jelly-home> veli domaci partner, > tih 3 mjeseca "grace" perioda je Kasperky tokom 2011. i 2012. davao korisnicima da održe sigurno IT okruženje dok ne obnove svoje licence.
<DomaMuff1n> ivoks: nisam nikad s DC-a posluzivao sadrzaj neke datoteke, uvijek sam konfigurirao DNS server da da sto treba
<DomaMuff1n> ivoks: mozes sloziti neku urednu poweron skriptu koja se spoji na mrezni share, i iz datoteke u njemu napuni host fajlu tog stroja, i slozit to da se izvrsi do kraja samo kad se "master" datoteka promijeni
<DomaMuff1n> ili logon skriptu , ako ti je to zgodnije
<DomaMuff1n> KAJ ?! tek je 15h , ja sam vec sat vremena doma !!1 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: sad na spavanje da mozes tulumarit 
<SilverSpace> jebo zimu zglobovi bole samo kaj sam po kruh otisao 
<jelly-home> jeboo
<DomaMuff1n> Guglam ja "armored electric car" i http://media.zenfs.com/en_US/Autos/GreenCarReports/zijing-qingyuan-armored-spherical-cabin-electric-patrol-vehicle-photo-by-carnewschina-com_100491953_m.jpg
<Mmike> i kaj nitko nezna rjesit zatvorenik-cuvar problem? :)
<DomaMuff1n> pak si rekao da se ne smijemo oglasiti ako znamo ! :) 
<jelly-home> hexasticno
<DomaMuff1n> https://onetimesecret.com/secret/abgf7qaxv4kyog23c0edv7j0bk7gx2b # tee hee
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, a smijes ak znas vis da su ovi...
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> onetimeurl.com je bolji! :)
<DomaMuff1n> oneMOREtimeurl.nekaj bi bio najbolji , ako nisi prvi .) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj i ti zagonetke pises
<SilverSpace> ni ono ivoks ovo mi nije jasno i ako gledam rijesenje 
<SilverSpace> koliko god kombinacija da prevrtim 
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> zato je programirat guba
<Mmike> jer ti program izvrti sve kombinacije za tebe :)
<Mmike> ugl, fora je da se zatvorenici dogovore da je jedan od njih - brojac
<Mmike> i dogovore se da brojac jedini gasi svjetlo
<Mmike> ostali ga upale ako je svjetlo ugaseno
<Mmike> ili ne diraju ako je upaljeno
<Mmike> i to je to
<hrvojem> Mmike: sta ako cuvar ugasi svjetlo?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a kaj ako je celija prazna 
<Mmike> hrvojem, ne dira cuvar to :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koja celija?
<hrvojem> ono sto je jelly-home predlozio je bilo puno bolje 
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> cim su govna u igri vi ste svi odusevljeni :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ak brijes na prostoriju di je svjetlo, ta je uvijek prazna kad netko ulazi unutra. Cuvar uvijek vodi ekipu jednog po jednog.
<SilverSpace> mozak mi sporo radi godine su tu 
 * Mmike ide slavit novu na selo
<Mmike> u brd
<Mmike> brdo
<Mmike> da bar oce tona i pol snijega past
<Mmike> nema snijega :/
<DomaMuff1n> ovo je filter za youtube komentare ! https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/herp-derp-for-youtube/ioomnmgjblnnolpdgdhebainmfbipjoh
<mrkitty> Mmike, jel se ide u pocket večeras? :)
<Mmike> mrkitty, pa nije petak :)
<mrkitty> pa stara je godina
<mrkitty> enivej, bićemo ja i brat
<mrkitty> pa naleti na pivu :)
<mrkitty> iako neki je dresscode, kao 1920s, ali mi ćemo u klošarluku 21-og stoljeća doći
<SilverSpace> bome bi tesko bilo biti suvozac http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/46551/topsexy-2014-nikad-kaznu-dobila
<mrkitty> :)
<DomaMuff1n> https://www.facebook.com/dnevna.doza.srpskog.repera # hardcore
<SilverSpace> sise vise
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/McscPg
<Mmike> mrkitty, nemrem, idem na selo
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> vidimo se nagodinu
<mrkitty> koji strašni odjeb  :)
<obrut> eto, slozeni alarmi i preko xmpp-a... sad mogu mirnije spavat :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: ti nikada ne spavas 
<obrut> pa i to isto :)
<obrut> spavanje je precjenjeno... cisti gubitak vremena :)
<SilverSpace> to kaze i moj netjak 
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> od druge godine ne spava po danu kaze da je to gubljenje vremena
<SilverSpace> rokat ce se nocas 
<SilverSpace> vec sad prase 
<markosejic> i ovdje
<SilverSpace> http://izismile.com/2014/12/29/daily_gifdump_31_gifs.html
<SilverSpace> Game of Thrones opet najgledanija 
<SilverSpace> tko to gleda ?
<markosejic> uf to nisam gledao samo par epizoda od 1 sezone
<SilverSpace> meni je to tak dosadno
<SilverSpace> negledljivo
<obrut> SilverSpace: najobicnija sapunica u fantasy settingu
<obrut> da stava Marisol u fantasy setting ne bi bilo nist bolje/losije
<SilverSpace> obrut: :)
<SilverSpace> ono citam najbolja najgledanija i probam pogledat ali ne mogu 
<SilverSpace> dosadi nakon pola epizode 
<SilverSpace> neka serija Louie hvale ?
<SilverSpace> kao u prvih pet ove godine 
<markosejic> ja sam gledao silicon valley
<markosejic> nije lose
<SilverSpace> da ima fora 
<SilverSpace> ovo ide vec dugo i nikad cuo Louie http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1492966/
<markosejic> gledao neku vecer dumb and dumber to
<markosejic> valjao se od smjeha
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 10°F / -12°C; Humidity: 85%; Pressure: 30.66in / 103.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 2 mins, 36 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 23°F / -5°C; Low of 3°F / -16°C | Forecast for Thursday: Mostly cloudy; High of 28°F / -2°C; Low of 23°F / -5°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> przi ga 
<DomaMuffin> ove godine Bosanceki po Sesvetama fino pucketaju :) 
<SilverSpace> :=)
<api984> .weather Pula
<datase> api984: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 32°F / 0°C (Wind Chill: 20°F / -7°C); Humidity: 35%; Pressure: 30.36in / 102.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ene, 20mph / 32kph; Updated: 29 mins, 48 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 36°F / 2°C; Low of 25°F / -4°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 45°F / 7°C; Low of 32°F / 0°C | Forecast for Friday: Fog; High of 52°F / (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> pih 0
<api984> SilverSpace: vecer prijatelju
<SilverSpace> ee vecer i tebi
<ivoks> http://inai.de/images/nf-packet-flow.png
<ivoks> http://www.dubrovackidnevnik.hr/lifestyle/ekskluzivno-ovo-su-imena-svih-elitnih-prostitutki-u-dubrovniku-i-njihovih-klijenata-video
<ivoks> super mi je kad mi klijent bane s ovakvom vijescu u terminu kada pozelis dignuti noge i odmoriti
<SilverSpace> obrut: evo repriza nova tv mirko
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 7°F / -14°C; Humidity: 92%; Pressure: 30.66in / 103.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Sw, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 12 mins, 27 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 23°F / -5°C; Low of 3°F / -16°C | Forecast for Thursday: Mostly cloudy; High of 28°F / -2°C; Low of 18°F / -8°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 21°F (1 more message)
<markosejic> .weather osijek
<datase> markosejic: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 9°F / -13°C; Humidity: 85%; Pressure: 30.66in / 103.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 15 mins, 13 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 19°F / -7°C; Low of 3°F / -16°C | Forecast for Thursday: Mostly cloudy; High of 28°F / -2°C; Low of 16°F / -9°C | Forecast for Friday: Fog; High of 50°F / 10°C; Low of 21°F / -6°C | (1 more message)
<obrut> SilverSpace: gledao sam... planirao sam to gledati bez da znam kako ce zavrsiti, ali mi je netko spoilao prije :P :)
<DomaMuffin> Kaj delate vi svi na IRCU, umjesto da ste vec pjani/nadroxani ? Za mene je jasno, ali vi .. jos imate slobodu :D
<obrut> DomaMuffin: imamo ! zenu sam potjero i uzivam
<obrut> sad mogu na miru dobvrsiti implementaciju custom nadzora jednog servisa
<markosejic> ja evo irc am i pijem pivu
 * obrut se roka kokakolom
<DomaMuffin> obrut: nemoj bit' ko onaj SSL-baja prosle godine :) Ne uploadaj/commitaj  nikaj prije revizije koda u 2015 :) 
<DomaMuffin> Kak fino sjebem torente kad puknem neki LAN-WiFi transfer koji si popapa cijeli bandwith :) 
<DomaMuffin> Idem smotat' raketu i dovrsit' ovu bocu, imam opet doma vise alkohola nego mjesta  mjesini! Gud dejz ! :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kaj kad ne smijemo pit 
<markosejic> he he
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: izadjes u kvart, prvog tinejdzera za uho i "jel ti zna mama da pusis to sranje" , i eto ti besplatne zabave, jos ces spasiti malca od pakla droge :) 
<DomaMuffin> mozes probati i "jel ti znaju mado da smrces taj drek" :) ! 
<obrut> DomaMuffin: :) upravo napisah skriptu za neku specificnu rotaciju logova u kompresiju i odma test na produkciji... radi :)
<SilverSpace> :) nema tog kod mene sve pijanci do pijanca 
<obrut> a prije sat vremena sam muvo neke tablice u postgresu na drugi tablespace :)
<DomaMuffin> ja sam danas trebao prebaciti jednu promjenu s testa na produkciju i pregazio produkcijom test :) Sreca ( sad smijeh ) imam backup testa :) 
<markosejic> imam piva i cigara meni je super
<obrut> DomaMuffin: pa super, neki imaju backup testa neki produkcije... neki nemaju backup :)
<markosejic> dobro da imas backup to treba uvijek imati nikada se ne zna
<obrut> ma da ? ne bi covjek nikad reko :)
<DomaMuffin> markosejic: ne samo da imam backup nego i pokusavam ponekad i restore izvrtiti :) Like a baws :D
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: bar nekom da je super :P
<DomaMuffin> Dobio sam gejm of trounz knjige za pretprosli rodjendan .. jos sam na drugoj .. nije to tak lose, ali raspisalo se , brate :) 
<markosejic> poceo citati prvu ali sam morao vratiti u knjiznicu
<SilverSpace> ponekat imas backup koji nikada nisi isprobao pa kad ti treba ne radi
<SilverSpace> pa imas kitu 
<obrut> SilverSpace: vecina ljudi slozi backup bez da ikad isproba restore i neki se neugodno iznenade
<DomaMuffin> il' skuzis da si ackup plan revidirao zadnji put pred 5 godina i nisi bas backupirao sve kaj ti treba :D
<SilverSpace> ee
<markosejic> bas sada gledam lmde ima backup datoteka i softwarea
<DomaMuffin> Najbolje nikaj ne delat' , pa nemres nish ni zgubit' !
<DomaMuffin> Joj , vino mi se hl.. grije 
<SilverSpace> rokaju vani 
<markosejic> i ovdje jao da je ponoc
<SilverSpace> franko sjedi i ceka ponoc 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: :) A mitzek :) 
<SilverSpace> malo cita garfilda malo prati rakete vani 
<DomaMuffin> Ovi moji su skrti, samo pucaju, slabo svijetle 
<SilverSpace> odlican je sve kaj procita zna o cem se radi 
<SilverSpace> i smije se 
<SilverSpace> razrednica kaze da sa njim moze o svemu pricati 
<obrut> jel pricaju o problemima uzgoja crvenog kukuruza u pjeskastoj zemlji na jugu africkog kontinenta ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> to mi je omiljena tema, pa reko da znam :)
<SilverSpace> ne pricaju o tnt i nuke
<SilverSpace> nova mladost
<DomaMuffin> kaj nisu skroz odustali od kuruze ? ( http://www.agbioforum.org/v9n1/v9n1a02-gouse.htm ) 
<SilverSpace> ti si staromodan
<SilverSpace> obrut: ^^
<obrut> DomaMuffin: nisu jos, razmisljaju o krizanju s plavom ciklom i da prebace uzgoj na vodenu podlogu
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 7°F / -14°C; Humidity: 92%; Pressure: 30.66in / 103.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Sw, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 17 mins, 45 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 23°F / -5°C; Low of 3°F / -16°C | Forecast for Thursday: Mostly cloudy; High of 28°F / -2°C; Low of 18°F / -8°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 21°F (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> taman temperatura za ljubljenje na otvorenom
<obrut> ovaj zabbix je malo smecav, nece uvijek poslat notifikaciju kamo treba :P
<SilverSpace> novi pop corn time radi ko urica na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> -19 
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb, Dubrava
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 7°F / -14°C; Humidity: 92%; Pressure: 30.66in / 103.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Sw, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 11 mins, 47 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 23°F / -5°C; Low of 3°F / -16°C | Forecast for Thursday: Mostly cloudy; High of 28°F / -2°C; Low of 18°F / -8°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 21°F (1 more message)
<markosejic> ja sam dosta po dubravi sunjao
<SilverSpace> i Pleso -19
<markosejic> kada sam isao u Čučerje
<obrut> u Cucerje ? i vratio se ziv ?!?
<SilverSpace> kaj si radio u cucurju
<obrut> zaluto... nema se zasto ic u Cucerje :)
<SilverSpace> narodnjaci
<obrut> tamo sam cak bio striper na djevojackoj, onda znas kakav je to kraj :)
<markosejic> imam tamo poznanike
<SilverSpace> tam su prvi narodnjaci pracili 
<SilverSpace> u zg
<SilverSpace> i svako vecer tucnjave 
<obrut> vidim SilverSpace zna gdje su narodnjaci in :)
<SilverSpace> gazde su tam svirali 
<SilverSpace> zaboravih kak se je birtija zvala 
<SilverSpace> kod vepra mislim 
<obrut> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/pc7-curve-zakrivljeno-all-in-one-racunalo/138974.aspx
<SilverSpace> Zbog debelog minusa Trg u Zagrebu poluprazan
<markosejic> hm nije ni cudo
<DomaMuffin> !addquote  < obrut> tamo sam cak bio striper na djevojackoj, onda znas kakav je to kraj :)
<markosejic> he he epic
<DomaMuffin> ono kad kazes nesto sto ce te nadzivjeti :) 
<SilverSp1ce> pih
<markosejic> sretna nova ljudi
<infy-> sretna Nova godina! \:D/
<SilverSp1ce> Sretno novo leto 
<SilverSp1ce> Ako za nas nisu znali vanzemaljci do danas sigurno sad znaju koliko smo svijetla i buke odaslali u svemir 
<infy-> ajme spava mi se
<infy-> triba ić leć
<obrut> jebo ih smsovi i pozivi... evo mi na bazi load naraso :P
<obrut> standardni load je oko 3, sad je vec neko vrijeme na 6-7... nije puno za taj stroj, ali me nervira :)
<SilverSp1ce> obrut: kaj si dežurni :)
<obrut> nisam, ali bas sam nesto cistio po bazi pa mi osto screen :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-01
<obrut> kak se lijepo na graficima vidi porast prometa oko ponoci :)
<obrut> i to je to... svi osli spavat ?
<obrut> vani tisina, na ircu tisina...
<obrut> odo gledat por^H^H^Hfilm
<api984> sretna nova 2015
<DomaMuffin> Sretna nova!
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro...
<Vlado9A3CY> i sretna Nova godina
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> Imam pitanje vezano uz dropbox, ako je slucajno netko ovdje imao jednak ili slican problem ...
<Vlado9A3CY> dropbox mi je prestao raditi u 32 bitnom 12.04 ubuntu
<Vlado9A3CY> tako da sam ga na kraju maknuo iz racunala ...
<Vlado9A3CY> jednako mi se dogodilo i u jos 2 32 bitna racunala gdje nije ubuntu ...
<Vlado9A3CY> no u ta druga dva 32bitna kompa (arch) postoji dropbox2 u repozitorijima ....
<Vlado9A3CY> a nesto slicno se uopce ne spominje kada sam guglao za ubuntu ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ako netko ima mozda neku ideju, tnx! ;)
<SilverSp1ce> Vlado9A3CY: sretna nova 
<Vlado9A3CY> hvala SilverSp1ce, sretna Nova i tebi i tvojima ;)
<SilverSp1ce> thx
 * Vlado9A3CY rebooting
<SilverSpace>  Borna Rendulić postigao je svoj prvi pogodak u NHL
<vileni> much sata http://www.asrock.com/news/index.asp?id=2421
<SilverSpace> bemti janjetinu uopce ju vise ne mogu smisliti u zadnje dvije godine 
<SilverSpace> vileni: ovo bi Mmike bilo taman :)
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 25°F / -4°C (Wind Chill: 17°F / -8°C); Humidity: 80%; Pressure: 30.60in / 103.6kPa; Conditions: Overcast; Wind: Wsw, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 15 mins, 41 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 23°F / -5°C; Low of 7°F / -14°C | Forecast for Thursday: Mostly cloudy; High of 32°F / 0°C; Low of 16°F / -9°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; (1 more message)
<infy-> .weather split
<datase> infy-: Weather for Split, Croatia | Temperature: 45°F / 7°C (Wind Chill: 42°F / 6°C); Humidity: 15%; Pressure: 30.39in / 102.9kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Wnw, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 29 mins, 42 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 34°F / 1°C; Low of 23°F / -5°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 41°F / 5°C; Low of 32°F / 0°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 52°F / 11°C; Low (1 more message)
<Mmike> Sretna Nova godina, momci!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koje to?
<Mmike> 18 SATA3 ports lined up on the motherboard, including 8 of them that can also support SAS3 12.0 Gb/s.
<Mmike> WOW OW OWOWO WO
<Mmike> eto mi poklona za iducu godinu :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zmaj od ploce 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' ta ce kostat k'o pol mog auta :)
<Mmike> mislim da sad godinu dana ne diram stroj
<Mmike> inace mi prijeti rastava ;)
<Mmike> moram jos samo bajk kupit
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sretna ti nova godina!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' se veselis? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sretna i tebi 2015
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj bi se veselio ? to kaj sam godinu dana blizi smrti 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to kaj ce kolinda dobit izbore :)
<Mmike> em ti
<Mmike> pred neki dan sam si zalocko mob, dobio PUK, promjenio pin
<Mmike> i sad debil 3 puta unesem stari pin
<Mmike> i neznam di mi je puk
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ja to odmah iskljucim
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a gle ja bi htio pobjedu kolinde ali ak ne bu ne bu nista strasno 
<Mmike> bude
<Mmike> strasno je
<Mmike> neznam kaj je gore
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> kak bu tak bu, veli krleza :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, glup sam
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> veli mi mobitel 'ima firmware update'
<Mmike> ja reko ok, spojim mob na struju i velim 'apdejtaj se'
<Mmike> veli on 'nemas baterije, ja cu prekinit ovo'
<Mmike> reko ok
<Mmike> i za nekih 10 minuta krene ovaj sam :)
<SilverSpace> to s3 mini 
<Mmike> s3 mini, da
<SilverSpace> pa kaj su nesto dogradili ?
<Mmike> pa valjda
<SilverSpace> odoh moram Franku prepustit youtube
<Mmike> eto resio
<Mmike> vipnet izadje u susret
<Mmike> zna da ima debile za korisnike
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pozdravi franka :D
<SilverSpace> eto cita 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sve zivo cita 
<SilverSpace> titloce 
<SilverSpace> ne stigne sve ali ide mu mada jos nisu ucili sva slova abecede
<SilverSpace> bok
<DomaMuff1n> BOK FRANKO
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> hepi nju jr i to
<Mmike> weshmashian, ooo
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, ooo
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: nece ti nista napisat :)
<SilverSpace> gleda sam u kuci 
<Mmike> systemd on /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd type cgroup (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,none,name=systemd)
<SilverSpace> opet sporo prema serveru
<SilverSpace> natiplam recenicu i onda cekam da se ispise u terminalu 
<SilverSpace> otkrio sam uljeza 
<SilverSpace> sestra i youtube 
<SilverSpace> http://www.speedtest.net/result/4026320165.png
<infy-> BTnet
<infy-> Å ta je to?
<jelly-home> lokalni kabelski i optika provider
<SilverSpace> yep
<infy-> Ne izgleda loše
<SilverSpace> ok su
<SilverSpace> jos da optiku uvedu kod mene 
<SilverSpace> na nekom djelovima grada imaju optiku
<infy-> I ja čekam već mjesecima
<infy-> Navodno je obećano uvesti
<infy-> no.. kada to je pitanje sad...
<infy-> Kvart do mene ima
<infy-> al eto ja neman naravno
<SilverSpace> ovdje su sve postavili dodatne ormarice za optiku ali jos nista 
<infy-> Mda, vidio sam ima nekoliko mjeseci da su ispred zgrade mi u Å¡ahtama postavljali one velike kolute i vukli valjda tu optiku. 
<infy-> I stavljali u onaj uređaj sad ne znan više kako se zove
<infy-> fusion splicing
<infy-> to
<infy-> I ja googlam ime firme kaže "obrt za telekomunikacijske usluge"
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> zakaj ja nemrem imat optiku
<Mmike> sve si sprdim
<infy-> ma
<markosejic> Mmike: pozz
<infy-> blažen faks
<infy-> i carnet
<Mmike> markosejic, oy
<Mmike> kaj ne nudi tcom optiku?
<Mmike> tj ht?
<Mmike> obrut, ?
<infy-> ndi
<infy-> nudi
<infy-> ali to je jako ograničeno
<markosejic> hm upalio sam jedan stari laptop bez harda da vidim dali jos radi i radi
<markosejic> acer aspire 1300
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> nit tcom mi to ne daje :/
<Mmike> SysInfo: Linux 3.13.0-43-generic |  Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz 800.000 MHz | Bogomips: 63986 | Mem: 28720/31997M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 1120.14G Free: 308.98G | Procs: 392 | Uptime: 3 hrs 58 mins 55 secs  | Load: 0.35 0.51 0.85  | Vpenis: 1400.7 cm | Screen: NVIDIA Corporation GK110 [GeForce GTX 780] (rev a1) @ 1920x1200 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | rename2: In: 0.00M Out: 0.00M 
<Mmike> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan: 0 RPM Case:NA Fan: 506 RPM 
<Mmike> E jebvem ti skriptu :/
<DomaMuff1n> Mmike: imas optiku ako zivis na trgu BJJ
<DomaMuff1n> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10897804_809229482483415_4316515574262717700_n.jpg?oh=1aefa5d9561cafa001a8acbe2517beb3&oe=55412128&__gda__=1425707920_46f563a3e2d4d8d496822ae0b4c330ae
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: ili na Iblerovom trgu 
<DomaMuff1n> :D
<obrut> Mmike: nuti t-com optiku, ali ju moras imat provedenu...
<obrut> meni susjedna zgrada ima, moja nema :P nabijem ih
<obrut> Mmike: negdje na hakom stranicama imas kartu dostupnosti optike, a mislim da ima cak i gdje se planira uskoro izgradnja mreze
<SilverSpace> obrut: ali ste jos preskupi
<obrut> SilverSpace: zali se hakomu da smo preskupi pa ces vidjet odgovor :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> a sad, jel ovo skupo: internet + telefon, 40/10, FLAT - 241 kn mjesecno s ugovornom, 288kn mjesecno bez ugovorne
<obrut> ja trenutno adsl 10/0.6 + telefon placam oko 300 kn mjeseno
<obrut> pa onak, osjecam se vrlo glupo
<SilverSpace> 220 internet flat+telefon+tv digitalni 110programa
<obrut> SilverSpace: to neki kablovski... znas kad ce HAKOM dati HT-u da toliko kosta ? nikad :)
<SilverSpace> jebga
<obrut> ne znam jel tko vec linkao.... http://linuxgizmos.com/ringing-in-2015-with-40-linux-friendly-hacker-sbcs/
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo
<jelly-home> $!%!# vpn, jel sam ispao sa irca u zadnjih pol sata?
<SilverSpace> ln
<CrazyLemon> jelly-home jp
<CrazyLemon> [23:05:49] * jelly-home has quit (Excess Flood)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-02
<jelly-home> biblija kao fanfic http://nielsenhayden.com/makinglight/archives/014838.html
<obrut> jelly-home: gorices u paklu zajedno samnom koji to sad citam :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<api984> jutar ljudovi
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro api984 
<api984> Vlado9A3CY: jutar
<ivoks> mmmm
<ivoks> kava sa bailysom
<ivoks> sve najbolje u 2015.!
<api984> ivoks: hvala lipa
<api984> tko se ono hebao sa MongoDB… prije 2 tj cca ili vise?
<ivoks> Mmike i ja
<Mmike> cijeli svijet se jebe s tim
<Mmike> samo jos ne kuze da se jebu
<Mmike> api984, topla preporuka - stay away from it
<ivoks> i chrome i chromium mi se ruse nakon 2min
<ivoks> pf
<Mmike> ako ti treba simple key/value store, uzmi redis 
<Mmike> ako ti treba document oriented baza, uzmi postgres (json datatype)
<api984> Mmike: zato pitam… sad bas gledam redis… 
<Mmike> baci oko i na couchDB
<api984> sek.. 
<ivoks> za te jos ne znamo da su sranje :D
<Mmike> ivoks, :D
<api984> http://kkovacs.eu/cassandra-vs-mongodb-vs-couchdb-vs-redis
<Mmike> api984, sto bi cuvao u toj bazi?
<api984> Mmike: samo za web… php session. cart
<api984> Mmike: za firmu je…. ne meni osobno… 
<Mmike> api984, php sessioni - memcached
<Mmike> cart - moze redis, al' ce ti mozda lakse pasati relacijska baza, ovisi koliko ti je veliko to sto radis
<api984> Mmike: razmisljao i o tome… gledam i zbog replikacije i failovera
<Mmike> replikacija/failover sessiona ti u biti ne treba - najebat ces se da to napravis kak spada, a gain je prakticki nikakav
<api984> Mmike: cuo se dev/ovima… mislim da im redis vise odgovara
<Mmike> najgora stvar je da ce, kad ti jedan webserver(php) crkne da ce se ekipa koja je bila na tom serveru morati ulogirati ponovo
<api984> redis bi stavio na HA server.. i jos jednu instancu u office na stalni vod
<Mmike> redis je malo sjebat za HA jer ne podrzava master-master
<Mmike> a redis-cluster je jos u povojima
<api984> Mmike: gledao da… master/slave je
<Mmike> al' master slave, ak mudro slozis stvari ne moras se nit s pacemakerom jebavat
<Mmike> sve haproxy moze odradjivati
<Mmike> moram kakiti
<Mmike> brb
<api984> Mmike: jup… haproxy vec imam
<api984> mislio sam korz nj. to povuc
<api984> Mmike: http://postimg.org/image/pwu5qa3z5/
<api984> Mmike: brb… ovak shema …. s time da se klijenti spajaju na redis putem HA
<Mmike> api984, znaci na svakom web serveru imas jedan redis?
<api984> Mmike: tako mislim slozit da
<api984> samo se klijenti ne spajaju na localhost nego preko Haproxy da ih balansira ako pukne koji
<api984> mreza izmedju HP i webservera je LAN
<Mmike> sto znaci da bi se webserver na kojem je master redis spajao na taj master redis isto preko haproxyja?
<api984> da
<api984> Mmike: u slucaju da pukne master kao servis radi tko zna cega
<api984> onda bi ostali 2 radili 
<api984> ugrubo
<ivoks> o joj, lastpass.com
<api984> ivoks: puko lastpass?
<ivoks> ma nije
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> slozili su SPF krivo :)
<api984> aaa....
<api984> zanimljivo hehehe
<ivoks> pa njihov SPF kaze da ja moram odbiti mail od njihovog mail servera
<api984> ivoks: hahahahahahahaha… not nice… 
<ivoks> NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from herndon-51.LastPass.com[38.127.167.51]: 550 5.7.1 <ante@init.hr>: Recipient address rejected: Message rejected due to: domain owner discourages use of this host. Please see http://www.openspf.net/Why?s=helo;id=herndon-51.lastpass.com;ip=38.127.167.51;r=ante@init.hr; from=<root@lastpass.com> to=<ante@init.hr> proto=ESMTP helo=<herndon-51.lastpass.com>
<api984> ivoks: uf…. to ni lepo
<ivoks> The domain herndon-51.lastpass.com has declared using SPF that it does not send mail through herndon-51.LastPass.com (38.127.167.51).
<api984> ivoks: slucajno ili ih neko hackao LOL… 
<Mmike> api984, to ti je, imho, komplikacija. Imaj 2 kutije za redis, i 2 za web, odvojene. Web nema master/slave, na svakom web serveru imas memcached koji se koristi lokalno. Redis preko haproxyja. Slozi haproxycheck skripte koje ce gledati kaj se desava s masterom, i ako isti prdne da inicira failover. A ak ti se da, mosh slozit i da se master, kad se probudi, prvo provjeri kaj je sa slaveom - ako je isti master, onda ovaj mora postat slave.
<Mmike> Nije komplikacija, a neces se morat jebavat sa idijotizmom pacemakera i corosynca
<Mmike> jedino imaj na umu da ti dataset za redis mora stat u memoriju
<Mmike> kaj je lastpass? To je k'o keepassx, ali na webu?
<api984> Mmike: mislio sam na taj nacin da haproxy bacim na RR mod… sad je source
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<Mmike> api984, nebu to islo - po redis slaveovima nemres pisat (tj, mozes, al' dzaba), to znaci da ti svi write requestsi moraju ic na mastera. Pa onda pustis haproxy da se bavi time. 
<api984> Mmike: za redis sam vidio da mora biti u ramu ofkors
<Mmike> jedino haproxy mora nekak rec redis slaveu 'sad si ti master'
<Mmike> iako vidim da pise tamo da redis ima auto-failover, - to je valjda nova ficura jer se nisam s tim jos susreo
<api984> Mmike: app treba razdvojit read i write
<api984> Mmike: moram proucit da
<ivoks> api984: ha... kaj je sad ovo
<Mmike> api984, ako to mosh postic, onda super - readove uvijek mosh skalirat tako da dodajes jos slaveova, writeove mosh skalirati jedino shardanjem/particioniranjem podataka, al' to uvodi nove probleme.
<ivoks>  v=spf1 mx ip4:38.127.167.0/26 ip4:74.84.128.0/24 ip4:74.84.130.0/24 ip4:209.40.99.0/24 ip4:209.40.97.0/24 ip4:209.40.100.91 ip4:128.121.22.128/26 include:_spf.google.com include:spf.mandrillapp.com ~all 
<ivoks>  /26
<ivoks> to pokriva 38.127.167.51
<ivoks> http://www.openspf.org/Why?s=helo;id=herndon-51.lastpass.com;ip=38.127.167.51;r=ante@init.hr;
<ivoks> ovaj tvrdi da je /28
<ivoks> sto ne pokriva .51
<api984> Mmike: thanks… pokusat cu ben nesto smislit… moram sve to poslozit na papir da vidim di me sve to vodi i kako… 
<api984> ivoks: ufff.. ali je slozen bogovski… 
<ivoks> dat cu im par dana, mozda je samo do dnsa
<api984> ivoks: dns worldwide check.. nema za spf i guess?
<Mmike> http://www.slideshare.net/superdupersheep/stop-using-nagios-so-it-can-die-peacefully
<Mmike> taj nagios je takvo govno :/
<ivoks> odoo je super :)
<ivoks> bas super
<ivoks> sve moze :D
<api984> zabbix?
<api984> na tom sam
<ivoks> ma ja gledam ne-tehnicke alate :)
<api984> ivoks: hahaha
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/mrsic-za-jutarnji--da-bismo-imali-za-mirovine--morat-cemo-uvesti-300-tisuca-radnika-/1266413/
<ivoks> veli on da cemo morati uvazati ljude
<ivoks> da pogodim, iz bosne i srbije
<ivoks> glupan... rjesenje nije uvoz ljudi, vec bolja politika koja ce mladima omoguciti da imaju djecu
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jel netko cita ove tekstove prije nego ih objavi
<ivoks> U 2014. godini kroz fiskalizaciju je, bez posljednjeg dana godine, izdano više od dvije milijarde i 300 milijuna računa. U kunama to je više od 59 milijardi i 761 milijun kuna. Više nego godinu prije kada je izdano više od 2 milijarde i 200 milijuna računa, odnosno više od 148 milijardi 925 milijuna kuna.
<ivoks> znaci, 59 je vise od 148
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10349967_10205637732723110_148519882615621417_n.jpg?oh=e5533925b55dc1b773eda948120fdce3&oe=5531B330&__gda__=1429306464_b5e839feb892de510f3c30646258cd9b
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, al' je 2.2 milijardi manje od 2.3 milijardi :)
 * Mmike je dobio firmware upgrade za samsung sinoc
<Mmike> nocas se punio mob, ispraznio se u cca 5 sati :D
<Mmike> zivio kurcoid :D
<Mmike> eh, odoo
<Mmike> vecereas zena valjda ide na ples
<Mmike> a ja upogonjavam odoo
<Mmike> jel' netko probao sensu?
<Mmike> cini mi se k'o jako dobra stvar
<Mmike> profesionalna deformacija - odmah razmisljam kak bi juju charm za to izgledao :)
<ivoks> odoo je super
<ivoks> samo treba uzet tjedan dana to sve poslozit
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ivoks, brijes da mi noc nece bit dostatna?
<Mmike> brate, ovaj sensu opet skalamerija
<SilverSpace> sensu ha 
<ivoks> Mmike: ovisi sto zelis
<ivoks> Mmike: ja si slazem support, koji mi je onda povezan s ugovorima i timesheetovima, na temelju cega generiram racune
<Mmike> pa nist posebno, ulazne/izlazne racune te osnovna sredstva imati u tome
<ivoks> pa dobro, to je jednostavno
<Mmike> nema ugovora, nema timesheetova, nema komplikacija
<ivoks> tako sam ga ja koristio prosle godine
<Mmike> (bar ne jos sad, pre malo side-stvari imam da bi me to kocilo)
<Mmike> al' bi zgodno bilo da znam kad mi je koji racun placen i tak to
<ivoks> tada mi je najvecu dramu predstavljala modifikacija tempaltea za racun :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> probat cemo veceras
<Mmike> zena svecano objavila da ide van
<ivoks> to mozes pratiti, ali moras rucno upisivati kada je sto placeno
<Mmike> to mi je ok
<ivoks> mozda se moze dobiti neki export iz banke, pa ovo ono
<ivoks> da, to mozes sigurno, to sam ja radio
<ivoks> pratio dugovanja i ostalo
<ivoks> al sad idem korak dalje
<ivoks> jer neki ugovori su mi fixed price, a neki su t&m
<Mmike> da, imam 3-4 side-customera pa mi libreoffice calc isto dostsatan, al' ruzno mi je to, a i da se pripremim za 'ekspanziju' :D
<ivoks> pa za ove t&m bi volio tocno znati potroseno vrijeme
<ivoks> kada odes korak dalje, onda mozes pratiti i koliko te kosta neki klijent, te koliko zaradjujes na njemu
<ivoks> notifikacije o isteku ugovora itd
<ivoks> lako je bilo s calcom kada je bilo 2-3 klijenta
<ivoks> al kada to naraste, onda je problem
<ivoks> meni se pocelo desavati da zaboravim/ne stignem izdati racune i svojom se krivicom ne naplatim
<ivoks> prosle godine sam i godisnje pratio, a ove godine cu uvesti i expense reports
<ivoks> ostao mi je jos samo jedan problem za rijesiti - povratni email kada se generira ticket :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BNELF1GCUAExynU.png:large
<Mmike> lolagain :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nisam ja nit blizu tome
<Mmike> nit planiram bit... treba mi sam nesto da mogu lako zbrojit ulaze, izlaze, PDV, predporeze, i ina sranja
<Mmike> ugl, nagios ne da je govno, nego je uebergovno
<Mmike> (ne k'o mongo, doduse...) :D
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel' sysmon proradio kak spada konacno?
<SilverSpace> tijekom proslave Nove godine zapaljeno 940 automobila
<SilverSpace> francuska
<SilverSpace> 12 posto manje nego godinu ranije kad je izgorjelo 1,067 vozila.
<weshmashian> Mmike: lol
<weshmashian> :)
<Mmike> weshmashian,  :) 
<Mmike> weshmashian, htio sam pitati "Jel' to jos uvijek u 'lol' stanju?" :)
<weshmashian> nebi se stel mesat :)
<ivoks> Mmike: kamo srece da ce ti takve stvari trebati
<ivoks> Mmike: fora mi je portal, gdje mozes imati vise korisnika od istog klijenta
<ivoks> Mmike: pa svi u svoj portalu vide sve tickete, a njihov sef vidi i izdane racune, potrazivanja, stanje... itd :)
<Mmike> Guba fora mi je to s ticketingom
<Mmike> otrs moze otic kvragu konacno
<ivoks> samo sto je pita sloziti taj ticketing
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10898321_10153068237491840_3275594052954917027_n.jpg?oh=f0c57d369e035b71ae549a51dc356658&oe=5544D668&__gda__=1430409277_b15fd30ab10108c9ad73db3fc7fbe260
<ivoks> saljivdzije
<ivoks> http://kontejneri.eu/xhome.html
<ivoks> eto, svatko moze imati dom za 10.000eura
<obrut> ja mislio linux kontejneri :P
<api984> ivoks: dobra ti je ta
<api984> ivoks: koliko smo siromasni ovo je jos najbolje…. jeftinije od stana i kuce :D
<ivoks> pozdrav...
<api984> ivoks: ides negdi?
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-pxgUyC_V4#t=25
<datase> YouTube: Lobo - I'd Love You To Want Me - 0:03:41 - 2,837,391 views - 12091 likes / 156 dislikes
<Mmike> itdband - sonja (ne bas)
<Mmike> https://twitter.com/heathercmiller/status/526770571728531456/photo/1
<Mmike> hi hi
<weshmashian> to s kontenjerom opce nije lose
<weshmashian> kaj ce ti cijela kuca? ovu lako prosiris ak ti bas treba! :)
<api984> weshmashian: broj djece = broj potrebnih kontejnera :D
<weshmashian> pa da
<weshmashian> i to ih stavis na drugi kraj parcele
<Mmike> ili ih disperziras u druge datacentre
<Mmike> erm, parcelne lokacije
<SilverSpace> sarma
<jelly-home> heh, Balkan Containers Ltd
<api984> hahaha
<api984> skaliramo ih horizontalno :D
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarma_(food)
<SilverSpace> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarma
<Mmike> Samo 40 mailova u Inboxu!
<Mmike> Wo-ha!
<jelly-home> nakon godisnje rotacije? :-)
<jelly-home> hah, HRT2 ima My Little Pony ujutro, nisam ni znao
<jelly-home> bas me zanima kakva je sinkronizacija i pjesme, srpski nisu ko zna sta
<weshmashian> jelly-home: ooooh, kad?
<weshmashian> pitam zbog klinca,jel
<Mmike> http://www.vecernji.hr/moje-zdravlje/ovo-je-9-razloga-zasto-djeca-ne-bi-trebala-uzimati-smarthpone-i-tablete-u-ruke-927720
<Mmike> pise tamo da djeca od 6-18 godina nebi smjeba biti izlozena 'modernim tehnologijama' dulje od 2 sata dnevno
<Mmike> ultra-lol :)
<SilverSpace> ma budale 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' franko uredan?
<Mmike> tj, kaki nered radi? :)
<SilverSpace> ok je napravi nered ali pospremi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ali sto se tice skole je neuredan boli ga briga kak knjige izgledaju 
<SilverSpace> kaj se zadaca tice tu nemamo problema 
<SilverSpace> sve sam napravi
<SilverSpace> bemti server ssh opet nesto sporo 
<SilverSpace> ne znam to je prvo radilo ok 
<SilverSpace> sad u irssi kucam slova i sve ide usporeno 
<MmikeT_> SilverSpace: eto ja gore
<MmikeT_> i radi normalno
<MmikeT> nikakih problema
<MmikeT> leta, sto bi se reklo :D
<SilverSpace> ne znam brzina i ping su mi okk 
<SilverSpace> ali ukucam cetiri sloca tek prvo napise u irssi
<MmikeT> los ti provider
<SilverSpace> i to povremeno 
<SilverSpace> onda bi internet iso sporo 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/novi-problemi-za-nevidljivi-avion--na-f-35-potrosili-smo-400-milijardi-dolara--a-ne-moze-pucati-iz-topova--/1266729/
<SilverSpace> nesto su sjebali u ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> ni copy paste ne radi kak treba 
<SilverSpace> ponasa se ko da imam virus 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kra? di/kaj?
<Mmike> ovo za copy/paste
<jelly-home> weshmashian: izgleda radnim danom oko 8:30-8:40
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ono kad misem obiljezim nesto i odmah na klik misa ne kopira mi to nego tekst prije 
<SilverSpace> kao da ima dilej
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> unity
<Mmike> tko ce znat, to je potrgano u vise kontekstova :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uglavnom zadnji unity radi najbolje do sad 
<Mmike> ja sam na laptop naturio ubuntu mat3e
<Mmike> mate
<Mmike> radi izvrsno
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHfD3QYDUAI
<datase> YouTube: FrogTV - 0:01:35 - 1,755,133 views - 3398 likes / 106 dislikes
<markosejic> vec 2 dana cackam tahr pup
<markosejic> ne puppy precise
<obrut> Mmike: kazes nagios ne valja ? probaj zabbix pa ces vidjet sto ne valja :)
<markosejic> na jednom starom laptopu
<obrut> (iako zabbix pokriva siri opseg funkcionalnosti)
<markosejic> samo moram nabaviti punjac s pravom voltazom 19V
<Mmike> obrut, pa, kol'ko sam nacuo, zabbix je malo bolji od nagiosa
<Mmike> nisam koristio, pa ne znam
<Mmike> nagios sam intenzivno koristio
<Mmike> i to je govno
<Mmike> go-v-no
<Mmike> pogovo danas kad imas 123401923 strojeva koje lako palis/gasis 
<Mmike> pa popizdis s nagiosom
<Mmike> idem lijecit frustracije rFactorom
<Mmike> (koji bed, ploca nema IDE ustek i nemogu windowze butat vise :D)
<Mmike> erm, nema PCI ustek pa nemogu PCI IDE karticu uturit :)
<obrut> Mmike: zabbix je cijela skalamerija, samo ima neke glupe defaulte :)
<obrut> i nekad ne tregirira neke alarme :P
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ja sam u porno-pimpekima dobijao ok 123419283741251234188888548256739218345143 nagios mailova dnevno
<Mmike> pogodi kaj sam radio s njima :)
<Mmike> jedino kaj sam filtrirao u poseban folder i imao notifikacije slozene su hostdown alerti
<Mmike> ovo ostalo, it's fscking pointless
<obrut> ja se bas ovih dana zezam s jednim zabbixom, uspio slozit i notifikacije... slozio da mi na jabber dolazi
<Mmike> ja cu probat onaj
<Mmike> sonoum
<Mmike> ne
<obrut> ma to je i problem kad dolazi milju notifikacija pa ti promakne nesto bitno
<obrut> evo sad meni zabbix salje da na jednom stroju nestaje memorije i cijelo vrijeme se vrti oko tog megabajta koji je treshold pa dolaze OK i PROBLEM :P  a sto je najgore, ovaj po defaultu za zauzece uzima memoriju s cache/buffers i onda trigerira alarm kad si linux uzme za buffer, a u biti slobodnog prostora kolko oces
<Mmike> Sensu!
<Mmike> obrut, taj dio nije jednostavno sloziti
<Mmike> bed je s nagiosom da ima puno false pozitiva kad ti naraste to kaj monitoriras
<Mmike> a'l to je manji bed
<Mmike> bed je konfiguracija
<Mmike> koja je ubiboze sjebata 
<Mmike> https://twitter.com/mikelikesbikes/status/550389237796048896/photo/1
<SilverSpace> oo
<SilverSpace> kaj kisa pada
<DomaMuffin> screen, majkumustaru, nista crtit van njega, bote .. 
<DomaMuffin> vrtit' , even
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nabavi si ovako nesto https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/kutija1.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nabavi si ovako nesto https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/kutija2.jpg
<SilverSpace> od kad smo to nabavili nereda nije vise bilo 
<SilverSpace> mjesto za igru i spremanje nakon igre 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: s koliko godina ste Franka uspjeli nagovorit' na pospremanje ? Ako ja pospremam za njim, ne trebaju mi ladicari :) 
<SilverSpace> vrlo rano nismo imali problem imao vrecu plisanaca i na njima je naucio uz igru spremati
<DomaMuffin> Ima koja linux distra da podrzava "hot memory addition" ? 
<SilverSpace> hot babe
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imam nesh slicno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam znao da Babica Matiju stujes :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/hdzovac-segota-za-index-kolindu-je-prije-instruirao-sanader-a-danas-karamarko-i-brkic/792967.aspx
<Mmike> HDZovski insajder :)
<Mmike> (nemoj glasat nit za Josipovica, molim te!)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: nemo'sh vjerovat' *.asp(x) stranicama  !
<SilverSpace> Mmike: babic ponekada i nešto napikne da je upravu
<infy-> Ako netko ima T-Com 
<infy-> nek traži na korisničkoj službi VDSL
<infy-> I ako ste u mogućnosti možete ga dobiti za 0kn
<obrut> infy-: trazio pa me odjebali
<infy-> aeeee?
<infy-> Zašto
<infy-> Meni danas u T-centar reklo da će vidit ako može optika ako ne da će pustit VDSL
<obrut> rekli da je trenutno prekinuto, ali da ce se akcija nastaviti nakon nove godine
<obrut> jedva cekam da dodjem na posao u srijedu i pocnem jebavat majku
<infy-> haha
<infy-> Imaš li uvjete?
<infy-> udaljenost od parice it o
<obrut> mislim da imam :P
<infy-> (Y)
<infy-> Meni je ispod stana
<infy-> max attainable rate za sada 24500kbps =)
<obrut> rekla mi je teta na korisnickoj kao ok, mogu dobit, ali ne tad kad sam zvao :P
<obrut> taman sam se zurio van, zvao to dok sam cekao zenu da se spremi :P  inace bi iso zajebavat
<infy-> Å teta je Å¡ta cappaju vdsl
<infy-> Bilo bi baza da puste max pa koliko ko može povuć nek povuće
<infy-> Ionako je uvjet <1km od centrale više manje
<Mmike> infy-, koliko moze turat vdsl?
<infy-> 100
<infy-> u teoriji
<infy-> (VLDS2)
<DomaMuffin> upload ? 
<infy-> VDSL2 permits the transmission of asymmetric and symmetric aggregate data rates up to 200 Mbit/s downstream and upstream on twisted pairs using a bandwidth up to 30 MHz. It deteriorates quickly from a theoretical maximum of 250 Mbit/s at source to 100 Mbit/s at 0.5 km (1,600 ft) and 50 Mbit/s at 1 km (3,300 ft), but degrades at a much slower rate from there, and outperforms VDSL
<infy-> Cappaju na 33mbps/3.33mbps ljude
<infy-> npr: http://www.pohrani.com/f/3K/cd/39YyABkz/vdsl.png
<Mmike> beh
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kaj ti pitas jebote do tebe ima deset km ka si u sumi :)
<Mmike> http://www.speedtest.net/result/4028978955.png
<Mmike> to je moja bjeda :/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, loll :)
<Mmike> covjek iz sume :D
<SilverSpace> i potokk 
<SilverSpace> svako malo mu je frka sa poplavom :)
<infy-> Al sviđa mi se činjenica da su išli ponudit te "Internet Turbo" pakete besplatno, znači svatko tko ima mogućnosti tehničke bi triba dobit sad kad krene VDSL kako treba javno besplatno nadogradnju s 5 na 20 odnosno s 10 na 30.
<infy-> jbg konkurencija je tu
<infy-> Amis, B.Net itd
<SilverSpace> to je mali postotak
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: a mozda sjedim na magistralnom vodu za Kasinu, debelom 1000/1000MB i koji nitko tam ne koristi jer jos nisu otkrili kotac, samo partye - ne znam dok ne pitam :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<infy-> SilverSpace: besplatno je ono najbitnije :) inače po tradiji čudim se šta nisu nabili kojih 50 kuna nat o
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kakva poplava?
<SilverSpace> vis nije se DomaMuffin sjetio proizvodit struju u potoku za mintalicu :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: iza moje zgrade je nekakav odvodni kanal,kad je prosle godine nabujalo bil je pun skoro .. umalo sam plival :) 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: potok je za hladjenje ! Umocim mintalicu nutri ! 
<Mmike> ides!
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, pa jesi osigurao to nekak?
<Mmike> naime, s obzirom na vrijeme ovih godina...
<DomaMuffin> bozedragikaksampijan
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: vis nisam mislio na vodeno hladenje :)
<DomaMuffin> crno vino i rakija <3
<DomaMuffin> PlikPlok 
<SilverSpace> tak bi sad roknuo jedno pifo
<SilverSpace> kaj je Butković dobio nogu u jutarnjem
<DomaMuffin> Ciganski grah je nekaj najljuce kaj sam probal. Sad se idem onesvijestiti !
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bandit je jos budan
<SilverSpace> gale gleda
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, de je filip?
<Mmike> te zakaj pijes solo?
<SilverSpace> :) 
<Mmike> isao sam overclockat proc
<Mmike> i dobio losije rezultate s povray testom :D
<SilverSpace> skuzio te :)
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> cini se da sam samo turbo speed mijenjao
<Mmike> konj
<obrut> grep -i overclock povray.c ..... if ( prankmode && cpuOverclocked) { slowmode = 1; }
<obrut> vec je ponoc
<obrut> jebo godisnji, budan do 2 odnosno 4 pa spavanje do 11
<obrut> kak se naviknut nazad kad se vratim na poso
<SilverSpace> obrut: manje p00n gledat
<api984> hahaha
<api984> http://videomega.tv/?ref=89M9EO4F0220F4OE9M98
<Mmike> http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/12/31/linus-the-whole-parallel-computing-is-the-future-is-a-bunch.html
<Mmike> "And much of the computing world is built on far worse performance than that. Just consider the vast use of scripting languages in web servers. "
<Mmike> indeed
<Mmike> zali boze energije potrosene na taj silan php i python
<Mmike> nekad i perl :D
<obrut> slazem se, spori su ko sam vrag :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-03
<Mmike> ma kakav jad
<Mmike> ne uspjevam naci u KDEu di se postavi 'desktop background image' :D
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> idijot :)
<VjetarSaSunca> j'tar
<Mmike> e ovog KDEa :)
<Mmike> kak da sad nadjem originalni background? :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to jos od sinoc trazis :)
<Mmike> stavio sam si sliku c64
<Mmike> veliku :)
<Mmike> sad me docekalo,  k'o da mi netko u oko pljunio :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> kaj jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> a kaj... ja sam vec bio na placu i u pekari, ali sudeci po osjecajima :) ... cini mi se da je jos jutro :)
<SilverSpace> jel zima 
<SilverSpace> i ja moram po kruh
<oki> dobri dan prije svega  Sritna i berićetna 2015. godina vama i vašim obiteljima i prijateljima
<Vlado9A3CY> takodjer oki ... sve dobro
<Vlado9A3CY> nije zima SilverSpace 
<Vlado9A3CY> ali je led tamo gdje nije posoljeno :)
<Vlado9A3CY> no temperaatura ide prema plusu, ako vec i nije :)
<oki> pokušavam ponovno osposobiti skener prepoza ga ali kad kliknem za skeniranje pojavi se opet Error Failed to start scanner: Invalid argument
<oki> kako da riješim ovi problem,pošto iskreno neznam
<Vlado9A3CY> probaj guglati taj error za taj svoj konkretni skener
<Vlado9A3CY> npr Error Failed to start scanner model
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: led nevalja ni u alkoholu 
<SilverSpace> kam pod nogama 
<Vlado9A3CY> true :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a najgore od svega kaj sam jutros morao raditi...
<Vlado9A3CY> morao sam ukljuciti vlastito lemilo u osobne svrhe :D
<Vlado9A3CY> pocastio sam se bezicnim misem i tipkovnicom pred bozic ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i sve okay, zadovoljan ja, tipkovnica kao rodjena za emacs :D
<Vlado9A3CY> mis radi super ...ž
<Vlado9A3CY> sve dok nisam morao mijenjati bateriju...
<Vlado9A3CY> leziste baterije u misu je za k
<Vlado9A3CY> i kaj je najgore pricepili kinezi zicu kaj ide od pcb prema plusu baterije ... pod vijak koji stegle gornji i donji dio kucista misa ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i na kraju sam ustanopvio prekinutu vezu ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a nije se vidjelo da je prekinuta...
<Vlado9A3CY> morao sam mijenjati zicu
<Vlado9A3CY> f*
<Vlado9A3CY> ali dobro, slozio sam :)
<Vlado9A3CY> radi k'o zmaj :)
<Vlado9A3CY> naprave predivan elektronicki sklop, koji radi savrseno, a zahebu na cistoj mehanici
<Vlado9A3CY> tako to obicno biva
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ni kune nisam ove godine potrosio za blagdane ni na sebe ni na druge 
<Vlado9A3CY> a jesi neki :D
<oki> hvala ima bit da sam riješia u međuvrmenu
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nema ljepseg nego kad dete zaspi, zena zaspi, macke spavaju
<Mmike> jos mi samo fali kucica negdje u brdima i kamin :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidis sad znam zašto DomaMuffin ima kućicu vani :)
<SilverSpace> ja bi rade bazen umjesto kamina 
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> nisam bas siguran, da ti budem iskren :D
<Mmike> bazen je kul, bez daljnjeg
<Mmike> al' to podrazumjeva da je vani toplo
<Mmike> vlazno
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> meni drazi snijeg :D
<SilverSpace> guba je zima i bazen vrucom vodom 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jos je vise guba kad van izadjes :)
<Mmike> kak su sve teme za KDE i GNOME katastrofa
<Mmike> ima ih 1302981423 milijardi
<Mmike> a mozda njih 7 ima smisla
<SilverSpace> neznam jel jos u tuhelju ima tunel kojim si mogo isplivat u vanjski bazen 
<SilverSpace> jedno vrijeme smo dosta u tuhelj isli bas zimi 
<Mmike> Important:
<Mmike> - Only works with kubuntu 14.04 or higher
<Mmike> - Can cause problems, use at your own risk.
<Mmike> to je, inace, defaultna tema koja dodje s kubuntuom 14.04
<Mmike> pa smijeha li :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dada, sjecam se, isao sam i ja jednom
<Mmike> nije losa brijica :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam tam skoro poginuo a frend 20cm razrezao leda 
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autodesk_Animator
<Mmike> nostalgija :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/G103546.jpg
<DomaMuffin> Kucica je the_thing, jos samo moram izmisliti grijanje koje nije na struju :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/46638/pozdrav-iz-bosne-zemlje-piramida
<SilverSpace> riba je na jelovniku danas 
<obrut> o jebemti ipv6 ...
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, pec na drva :)
<SilverSpace> bemti meni je ipak zuja najbolje pivo od ovih nasih 
<obrut> ajme
<obrut> zuja - voda + opusci :)
<obrut> iako, obzirom da pivu ne pijem vec fakat dosta godina, nisam vise mjerodavan
<SilverSpace> bar ne smrdi ko karlovacko kad ju otvoris
<obrut> SilverSpace: ne znam kako se usudis, meni u zadnje vrijeme zivota ko pijanca uvijek copilo nakon pive
<SilverSpace> da kvasac 
<obrut> sad vec fakat par godina nisam pio, ne usudim se... tu i tamo rakijicu ili casicu vina
<SilverSpace> najgori 
<SilverSpace> ja sad casu popio 
<SilverSpace> obrut: skini si ovo  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Prehrana_kod_reumatoidnog_i_uricnog_artritisa.pdf
<obrut> dodje mi samo onako da probam mozda neko novo pivo, no vise ni to ne radim
<obrut> bojim se da se navucem nazad :)
 * obrut pravi alkoholicar
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> hvala na linku, bacit cu pogled da vidim ima li ista "novo" :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: meni moja doktorica rekla da je giht posljedica pretjeranog seksa 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nazalos neka mlada bila na zamjeni pa je nisam poblize upoznao
<obrut> bwahahaha :) jesi joj rekao da to kod tebe nije slucaj ? :P :)
<obrut> gdje je jelly sunce mu kalajsano
<SilverSpace> pitao sam kaj je to pretjerani sex pa mi nije znala odgovoriti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> malo mi je glup ovaj pdf... zato sto ne objasnjava neke stvari... zasto se ne smije jesti przeno povrce ?
<obrut> "Unos povrća bogatog purinom, poput
<obrut> graška, graha, prokulice, špinata i
<obrut> cvjetače, nema nikakvu ulogu u razvoju
<obrut> gihta”
<obrut> jebemti copy/paste ... sorry ljudi, razlomilo mi
<obrut> sto to znaci ? da li razvoj githa misle na ono kad nisi imao nikad giht pa dobijes prvi napad ? ili opcenito kad si vec prozivio napade, ali jedenjem toga se nece povecati kiselina i necete dobiti napad ?
<obrut> odnosno u prijevotu, smijem li se ja bez straha nakrkat graha ?
<SilverSpace> tko bi to vise znao 
<SilverSpace> zato sam ti i linkao pdf 
<SilverSpace> Montreal je grad sa najvise pljacki banaka bio 1998
<SilverSpace> tko bi reko 
<obrut> SilverSpace: evo za zabavu zimi ... http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor-gear/gear-shed/tech-talk/Indoor-Cycling-Trainers-Go-Virtual.html
<obrut> inace tacx i neki proizvodjaci trenazera imaju vec takve aplikacije no moras imat njihov (skupi) trenazer
 * obrut se treba prisilit pocet trenirat, a to dosadno...
<SilverSpace> ljencarenje zimi mi je najbolje 
<SilverSpace> sve drugo ne dolazi u obzir 
<obrut> ma nije :) jedino je voznja u zatvorenom dosadna, sve drugo je zabavno i zimi :)
<SilverSpace> zglobovi me bole jebeno 
<SilverSpace> nije nista naoteceno ali kad dodem iz vana od hladnoce me bole zglobovi 
<SilverSpace> gljezanj
<SilverSpace> bome i ruke 
<potro> pozdrav ljudi... novi sam ovdje.. kako ste?
<SilverSpace> pozdravv i tebi 
<potro> razmišljao sam, .. rado bi se  pridružio nekom volonterskom projektu dal mi ko može pomoč u tome..
<obrut> volonterskom u obliku pomoci opensource zajednici ili to podrazumjeva i humanitarni rad na terenu ?
<potro> opensource zajednici ili zajednici ubuntu.hr
<obrut> ok, kakvi su ti skillsi po pitanju programiranja ? imas li gps i volis li karte/mape/  :) ? 
<obrut> uglavnom, uvijek se mozes pridruziti u akcije prevodjenja nekog softvera...
<obrut> ovdje (na kanalu) je popularan i openstreetmap pa mozes i tamo doprinjeti
<obrut> ako si odlican programer, ima hrpa projekata gdje je ispomoc vrlo dobrodosla
<potro> glede openmapa nemam nikakvih iskustva.. programiranje nešto malo razumijem c , c++ nesto malo sam programirao u qt
<potro> volio bi se priključiti pa da usput stječem iskustva i komuniciram sa zajednicom
<potro> možda za početak da probam sa čistim c programskim..
<potro> mislim kolko ću stići jer učim za certifikate lpic1 lpic2
<SilverSpace> da svasta se da nac 
<potro> prvo možda da upoznam ljude tu na ircu.. ja sam Ivan imam 33 godine...
<SilverSpace> ovdje ti je druzenje svaki dan i ne prica se samo o ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> zadnje vrijeme najmanje o ubuntu 
<potro> baš lijepe al večinom se priča o gnu/linux jer tako..? :)
<SilverSpace> vikendm skoro da i nikoga nema 
<potro> priča li se tu o gnu/linux system administraciji.. možda da upoznam neke admine..
<SilverSpace> a gle prikljucis se svaki dan malo pa ces vidjeti o cemu se prica 
<potro> imaš pravo SilverSpace... hoću onda tako... hvala ti za neke informacije..
<SilverSpace> tako ces i upoznati ostale vikendom rijetko da je ko tu 
<potro> može tako.. hvala Silver...  do pisanja... idem dalje konfiguriram cups-sistem na buntu 14.04
<SilverSpace> np. i drugi put
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> cita netjak > jodirana sol aha to je jodina sol 
<Mmike> zuja ti je dobra piva
<Mmike> a karlovacko ti smrdi
<Mmike> zanimljivo :)
<Mmike> obrut, viski!
<tonil> https://i.warosu.org/data/g/img/0456/92/1419016497970.jpg
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjJnIdOvdds
<datase> YouTube: Mad World Meets Metal - 0:03:52 - 259,932 views - 13004 likes / 42 dislikes
<Mmike> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1u75hh/i_am_the_guy_with_two_penises_ama/
<Mmike> Eto :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: probajj karlovacko pomirisati kad otvoris cep
<Mmike> SilverSpace, govno od piva
<Mmike> neznas koje je gore
<SilverSpace> uopce ne mirise na pivo 
<Mmike> ma daj molim te
<Mmike> popijes pola ozujske i imas glavobolju
<Mmike> smrdi
<Mmike> uzasna je
<Mmike> osobno mi je malcice draza od karlovacke zato sto sam ju pio cijelo djetinstvo
<Mmike> pa ono, imam neki 'emotivni' connection
<Mmike> al' to je govno a ne pivo
<Mmike> isto k'o karlovacka
<Mmike> u hrvatskoj nema dobrog piva, jbg
<Mmike> ove IPA i APA mikro-pivovarice koje se javljaju, tu bi moglo nesh bit
<Mmike> iako ja ne volim bas aleove, vise stujem lagere
<SilverSpace> ne kazem da je nesto specialno ali mi je bolje od karlovacke 
<tonil> Mmike, "So when you masturbate, how do you control the mouse?"
<tonil> :/
<tonil> sad i mene zanima
<Mmike> tonil, :) 
<Mmike> tonil, ima hrpa LOL komentara :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je samo stvar navike. I jedno i drugo se ne zasluzuje zvat pivom uopce.
<Mmike> Mene od karlovacke manje boli glava, pa zato nju pijem, ako bas moram.
<Mmike> Inace radije popijem gemist. 
<tonil> Johnson and Johnsontm
<tonil> lolol
<tonil> ok enough internets for today
<Mmike> tonil, lol :)
<SilverSpace> http://dailycaller.com/2015/01/02/is-serbia-controlling-croatia-by-blackmailing-its-president/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam vec dugo toliko popioo da me boli glava :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mene od ozujske boli glava promptno
<Mmike> prestane nakon 2ge pive :)
<Mmike> al' onda sam ujutro koma
<Mmike> uopce sam nakon pive ujutro koma
<Mmike> pogotovo od nasih govana
<Mmike> zagrebacka pivovara je, brijem, najgora
<Mmike> ima onaj staropramen
<Mmike> nelose cesko pivo
<Mmike> ovi ga useru
<Mmike> naprave ozujsku od njega
<Mmike> xbmc je malo u kurcu
<Mmike> dodao sam sad novi direktorij
<Mmike> i zabunom dodao krivi (imam storage/{Movies,Series,Music}
<Mmike> i zabunom sam umjesto storage/Movies dodao storage/
<Mmike> i ovaj mi je ubio sve sto je imao pod series
<Mmike> i sad aj scraperu radi iznova
<tonil> xbmc mi nije nesto
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koje si ti ono atom ploce kupovao?
<Mmike> tonil, sto ti koristis?
<tonil> drzao sam ga tjedan dana i to je to
<tonil> ma mislim sada trenutno nista
<tonil> gledam jos alternative
<tonil> al sam cest gost u cinestara
<tonil> bio ti je joker.org dobar
<tonil> al su ga zatvorili
<Mmike> meni xbmc odlican
<tonil> ono puca odma iz browsera
<Mmike> ima tih nekih sranja
<Mmike> al' sve u svemu najbolje za na telki gledat stvari
<tonil> Mmike, tebi ne stopa ludo
<tonil> gubi vezu
<tonil> konekciju
<tonil>  i to?
<Mmike> vezu prema cemu?
<Mmike> ne, radi mi izvrsno
<Mmike> imam ga na laptopu koji je spojen na telku
<Mmike> slozio sam lubuntu tako da ne pokrene window manager nego pokrene xbmc odmah
<Mmike> i imam na kucnom serveru preko sambe exportan direktorij di mi je media-sadrzaj
<Mmike> fotke, muzika, slike i to
<tonil> to je ok za telku
<Mmike> i xbmc to sve proskenira
<Mmike> i milina
<Mmike> pa da, za telku
<Mmike> na dekstopu/laptopu je xbmc neupotrebljiv :)
<tonil> sad si me podsjetio moram promjeniti telku
<tonil> stara LG ova krampa iz 2009
<tonil> nekada su 42" bila ok
<tonil> a sad
<tonil> pff
<tonil> negledljivo
<tonil> veci ekran mi ima smartphone
<Mmike> http://longestjokeintheworld.com/
<tonil> Mmike, igras li jos ista
<tonil> gaming i to
#ubuntu-hr 2015-01-04
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world :)
<Mmike> :D
<Vlado9A3CY> jos se nisam probudio... tek sam na kavi :)
 * Mmike uzdise :)
<SilverSpace> na sljeme na sljeme 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<SilverSpace> sama noga bezi 
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, vidis da temperatura ide u plus... gore je sigurno samo blato :)
<SilverSpace> jos sunce nije doslo do njih 
<SilverSpace> drze se hladovine 
<Vlado9A3CY> e da, gore je sigurno bar za stupanj-dva hladnije :D
<SilverSpace> zagorci pusu i na hladno :)
<Vlado9A3CY> to im je od poznatog kvalitetnog vina "delanec", berba 2014 :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro markosejic :)
<markosejic> Vlado9A3CY: pozz
<Vlado9A3CY> ;)
<SilverSpace> apciha 
<markosejic> SilverSpace: nazdravlje
<markosejic> gesundheit
<SilverSpace> hvala
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh malo van 
<Vlado9A3CY> skoro si kihnuo
<Mmike> kuha se juhica
<tonil> back to the roots 
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY
<datase> YouTube: Eminem - Without Me - 0:05:00 - 189,510,464 views - 667392 likes / 18149 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> wb tonil :)
<Vlado9A3CY> kaj si ono rekao, koju graficku karticu imas?
<tonil> 4870x2
<Vlado9A3CY> to je kaj, nvidia?
<tonil> safirka
<tonil> ati
<tonil> drivere za linux dobila tek 2012
<tonil> a izasla 20087
<tonil> 2008*
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren da je potrazim
<tonil> doduse imala drivere i prije al nisu radili 
<tonil> doslovno
<tonil> tako da sam bio 4 godine bez compiza 
<tonil> i igara
<Vlado9A3CY> trazim podatak kolika je priosjecna i maksimalna potrosnja struje :)
<Vlado9A3CY> i za sad nisam nasao ...
<Vlado9A3CY> osim da je preporuceni PS unit 650W :)
<tonil> ti je stock
<tonil> kad ja upalim nestane u pola cetinske krajine struje 
<tonil> doslovno
<tonil> al samo zimi
<tonil> HEP jos nije skuzio
<tonil> pa mi nisu poslali prituzbu dosada
<tonil> u jbote
<tonil> sad skuzio
<tonil> chat se logira
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> jebemti jedan susjed dvije godine stariji od mene otiso snijeg ocistiti sa auta i umro u snijegu 
<Vlado9A3CY> rip
<Mmike> tonil, prodaj to i kupi nvidiju
<Mmike> puno bolje podrzana u linuxu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto pitas za atom ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zamijenio bih ovaj svoj server
<Mmike> tj, maknuo bih amda i stavio atoma
<SilverSpace> ah ne samo ove nove d2700
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hm?
<SilverSpace> mislim da je zadnji d525 ili d550 radio sa linuxom kak treba 
<Mmike> a di to gledas?
<SilverSpace> evo ako hoces imam ti ja jesdnu d2700 pa probaj 
<SilverSpace> sve to max 4G rama podrzava 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa vidis koja ploca ima procesor u speckama 
<Mmike> a to si kod nas kupio ili?
<Mmike> d2700 je ploca ili?
<SilverSpace> to je procesor 
<SilverSpace> da kod nas 
<SilverSpace> imam jednu intel plocu 
<Mmike> a di si uzimo?
<Mmike> nema na nabava net nist
<tonil> Mmike, za koliko bi davao onu nvidiu od nikidan?
<Mmike> tonil, GTX580? Stavio sam 1400 na njuskalo, javilo ih se par, al' ne cine se konkretni
<Mmike> koliko bi ti ponudio?
<tonil> a privlaci me 384 memorijska sabirnica,al koliko ima videomemorije?
<Mmike> gigu i pol
<SilverSpace> fakat nema atom ploca 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a de gledas?
<tonil> ah jbote malo mi je to
<tonil> ova ima 2 gb
<tonil> :(
<Mmike> tonil, a cuj
<Mmike> meni u igrama nije falilo nikad
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj url od ploce koju imas?
<SilverSpace> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-board-d2700dc.html
<SilverSpace> ako trebas samo za server trebalo bi raditi 
<SilverSpace> grafika nece radit
<SilverSpace> nema podrska za graficku 
<Mmike> Two Serial ATA 3.0 Gb/s ports
<Mmike> treba mi 8 sata ustekatora
<Mmike> ovaj ima 2
<Mmike>  i ima pci-e , di mogu jos jednu pci-e karticu
<SilverSpace> eh da samo dva sata 
<Mmike> da :/
<Mmike> mislim da cu uzet neki i3 proc low power
<Mmike> i neku 1155/1156 plocu
<SilverSpace> tebi treba nesto kaj ima dosta sata portova
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kol'ko si ti platio tu plocu i proc?
<Mmike> i koliko bi trazio da prodajes sad?
<jelly-home> 1156 je za stariju generaciju, sandybridge i novije ne stane u to
<vileni> ako ides na atom onda q1900
<vileni> jedini problem je sto imaju 2x sata3 i 2x sata2
<vileni> ako ides na am1, onda dobijes 4x sata3, i potencijalno jaci proc
<vileni> tj to nije atom nego "celeron", ali opet je itx low power ploca
<vileni> podrzava do 8gb ddr3l
<SilverSpace> bas je fino vani 
<SilverSpace> sunce grije 
<SilverSpace> hladan zrak super 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemam pojma koliko sam platio 
<SilverSpace> mislim da su onda te ploce bile cc 500kn
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASywAfBAVrQ
<datase> YouTube: Ylvis - Mr. Toot [Official music video HD] - 0:02:59 - 2,358,974 views - 18744 likes / 746 dislikes
<SilverSpace> vileni: ja kupio am1 plocu i nikako da odem po ram i procesor :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: s obzirom kako su jeftine ja razmisljam da si svaki mjesec kupim po jednu komponentu :)
<vileni> vise potrosim na kavu
<vileni> a razmisljam sloziti NAS sa time
<SilverSpace> moja ploca bas i nije bila jeftina 
<vileni> pa ima po 230kn ploce za am1
<SilverSpace> da ima ali bez izlaza za dell monitor 
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AM1H-ITX/
<SilverSpace> DisplayPort  sam trazio
<SilverSpace> koliko vec biosa ima http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AM1H-ITX/?cat=Download&os=BIOS
<SilverSpace> is
<vileni> meni ok radi hdmi-dp
<vileni> a ionako za NAS, ne trebam vise od vga
<vileni> samo mi treba jeftina 4x sata kartica koja ok radi
<SilverSpace> vileni: ma gdje radi hdmi na monitor dp
<SilverSpace> kaze jedan frend imam tri FB profila 
<SilverSpace> jedan za curice jedan za milf i treci za deckice 
<SilverSpace> koja budala 
<jelly-home> mislis da bi trebao imati i cetvrti pravi?
<Mmike> deckice?
<jelly-home> aha, a za curice ni ne pitas
<Mmike> morao bih? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> znaci da ti to nije cudno...
<jelly-home> ok
<tonil> pricajte sta ocete al milf su najbolja kategorija
<tonil> i to one milf do tridesete
<tonil> 20-28 godina
<tonil> taman
<tonil> al more proc i 29 30
<Mmike> jelly-home, pa ne, svi volimoo curice
<Mmike> curice od 18 do 25 :)
<SilverSpace> ne znam cemu pitanje 
<SilverSpace> :)
<infy-> pozdrav...
<obrut> jelly-home: sunce ti... poseremetio si mi planove ovih dana s onim linkom na onaj clanak s biblijskim tekstom... ne da sam procitao clanak i googlao reference o kojima nisam znao dovoljno nego sad i citam knjigu "Jesus, Interrupted" :P
<jelly-home> zabavno i za nevjernike i za vjernike
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj si jos na godisnjem kad se bavis tim 
<SilverSpace> :=)
<Mmike> obrut, jelly-home: hajd re-shareajte link
<obrut> Mmike: http://nielsenhayden.com/makinglight/archives/014838.html
<tonil1> jelly-home, mene isto intereira
<tonil1> ok
<tonil1> thanks
<tonil1> mogu reći puno zanimljivije stivo od trazenja uzroka zasto su stari grcki bogovi napustili zemlju
<tonil1> na cemu sam bio do sada
<tonil1> ne pitajte
<SilverSpace> nije mi se dugo yamrylo racunalo
<SilverSpace> eh
<Mmike> me-leetah!
<SilverSpace> no
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: oces trosit nofce na intel hardver koji ce uskoro biti zastario... bay trail: http://www.dx.com/p/guleek-i8-quad-core-windows-8-1-smart-google-tv-player-w-2gb-ram-16gb-rom-hdmi-eu-plug-presale-368319#.VJs3iV4AIA
<jelly-home> chipset koji je intel izbacio samo zato da uzme dio arm trzista, i koji ima jako nisku cijenu za performanse
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: necu ja 
<SilverSpace> atom nikad vise
<jelly-home> ovo je sto je atom trebao biti, intel hd grafika i low-power, jeftini cpu
<Mmike> obrut, tl;dr
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaju ne atom?
<Mmike> jelly-home, nije li bay trail Atom?
<Mmike> http://ark.intel.com/products/codename/55844/Bay-Trail#@All
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: http://kernelreloaded.com/reading-temperature-data-from-auriol-temperature-station-via-rtl_433/
<DomaMuffin> # weatherstation , jel 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, thnx
<Mmike> znas mozda dje da to kod nas nadjem? :)
<DomaMuffin> Ne, al' bi ti Valent Turkovic mogao znati reci, on je i napisao clancic 
<DomaMuffin> pital sam prek FB, kad/ako odgovori prenesem - ako ga ne ulovis i sam prije 
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> jadni mi s ovim pricidnicima
<Mmike> fakat mi je muka, ne znam tko je vece zlo od ovo dvoje
<Mmike> josipovic kriminalac ili kolinda koja ce nas gurnut u 15sto stoljece sa 'mi hrvati mrzimo jugoslavene'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da je sranje 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, spor?
<Mmike> meni zena ima atoma na laptopu i s winxp je radio ok - sad sam mint naturio gore i malo se teli
<Mmike> iako je dobio SSD i jos gigu rama
<SilverSpace> ne radi grafika nema drivera 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vjerojatno je taj 
<Mmike> vjerojatno je - koji?
<SilverSpace> windozi na d2700 lete ubuntu ne 
<SilverSpace> uzas jer nema podrsku
<SilverSpace> svi kaj su na Bay Trail
<SilverSpace> doduse napravili za jedne 32 bitne ali samo za jedan kernel
<SilverSpace> tak da je to sranje 
<SilverSpace> jebote stao sam na vagu 117kg nikada tako nisam bio tezak
<DomaMuffin> meni je D510 poceo s 14.10 jebat' zid dok pusta mkv fajle
<Mmike> 117?!
<DomaMuffin> sve drugo dela ok , mislim, teli se jer ima samo 2 gige RAMa 
<Mmike> tol'ko nisam nit ja nikad imao!
 * Mmike ima 110
 * DomaMuffin ima ~90 i prezadovoljan je sobom vec 15 godina :) 
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: veli vturkovic da je on svoj ubo u lidlu, i da ih ima svako malo 
<Mmike> velis, nedas trakavicu :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, yel? thnx!
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: kaj trakavica, muka i znoj da odrzim optimalnu kilazu ! ( serem, pazim da ne zderem prevec i slepam se na dobru genetiku ) :) 
<SilverSpace> atom sa 4G rama jebes to 
<SilverSpace> to mu je max
<SilverSpace> ako josipovic lose stoji na index.hr onda bu valjda izgubio
<Mmike> pre slabasan je taj atom za kucni server, reko bi
<Mmike> vileni, kak tebi tvoj radi
<Mmike> Vigour, vish kak ti se ovaj put nisam obratio?
<SilverSpace> je ako trebas vise sata i rama 
<DomaMuffin> http://udrugafranak.hr/index.php/stavovi-udruge/item/673-ivo-josipovi%C4%87-poslao-pismo-udruzi-franak # o jadan li sam sto cu za njega glasat, a nemam izbora
<Mmike> licemjercina
<Mmike> i to ti je pricidnik
<DomaMuffin> Znas kaj mi je bed ? Sto osim opcije da je lopov i licemjer, postoji i ona di je jednostavno uzeo dobru ideju bivseg kandidata i odlucio se pozabaviti time. Jednostavno ne znam u kojoj mjeri sam dezinformiran, da odaberem svoju istinu
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ja sam ja sam to je sto puta reko veceras
<DomaMuffin> A, dobro, pa to svi govore, nee reci "Kolinda je" :) 
<SilverSpace> sad ce ga veceras milanovic izsamarat 
<SilverSpace> koju kitu si ti 
<SilverSpace> fikus
<DomaMuffin> Brijes da Yusi puca patka za Vidovitog Milana ? Imao sam osjecaj da se ionako ne vole 
<SilverSpace> ne vole se jebiga ali moraju zajedno 
<SilverSpace> jedno vrijeme nisu ni razgovarali 
<DomaMuffin> Jel bi 'ko od vas zatrpao Kolindu ? Citam kak hrpa skvadre misli a je sexy :) Slijepci, valjda, ili je meni TV potrgan :) 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> prije dvajst let da 
<vileni> Mmike: ja nemam atom
<vileni> imam celeron n2820 za htpc (nuc) ali imamo 3x q1900 itx ploce na poslu, za studomate
<SilverSpace> vileni: ti imas am1 ?
<vileni> rade sasvim solidno
<vileni> nemam ni am1
<DomaMuffin> http://public.mzos.hr/Default.aspx?art=13538&sec=1933 # Microsoft alatima štedimo 405 milijuna kuna, olakšavamo komunikaciju učenika i nastavnika, podižemo učinkovitost učenja te poboljšavamo informatičku pismenost.
<DomaMuffin> WHERE IS YOUR LINUX NOW ?!11
<vileni> nisu dali pristup za fakultete, neznam jel im to u planu uopce
<SilverSpace> pokvario mi se iPad mini sad pak ne bum kompletirao am1
<DomaMuffin> vileni: nema ni potrebe, otruju djecu u osnovnoj, pa si do faksa steknu toliku ovisnost da si kupe licence ( s/si/im mame i tate/g ) 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: imas nekog tko u fushu servisira te i takve naprave ? 
<vileni> DomaMuffin: pa nije da bi mi smetala opcija koristenja o365 besplatno, zato kazem :)
<vileni> a i korisnici bi mi zadavali manje muke
<DomaMuffin> stari, ako si probao, znas da je to takvo smece da nema rijeci :) Jednostavno losije nisu mogli napraviti :) 
<vileni> pa imam skydrive, office2013, neznam sto je jos bitno u tom paketu
<vileni> ali poanta je da s tim ja mogu reci, ulogirajte se, instalirajte i nemojte me gnjaviti :)
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: iso preko prijatelja ima nekog servisera u drackovicevoj 
<DomaMuffin> Tak sam i ja mislio, dok useri nisu skuzili da je support za O365 nepostojec, pa opet zovu mene, a ja o tom znam kitu jer sam prestao trositi nakon 3 mjeseca rtesta
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: sad moram cekati reko da je otiso tach ekran vjerojatno 
<vileni> DomaMuffin: ja ionako korisnike uvjeravam da im ja nisam support :)
<DomaMuffin> vileni: zvuci kao da ti ide, odaj mi svoje tajne :) 
<vileni> DomaMuffin: nema tajne, nazalost
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: ne bi ni nju ni josipovica...
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: pomislit cu da se lozis na male ponije :) 
<jelly-home> ni jedan poni nije bio u kampanji. Nazovi ponovo ak se iduci put kandidira holyca
<DomaMuffin> :-) 
<SilverSpace> jebeni apple je tak zaljepljen da ga bez grijanja ne mozes otvoriti 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: od kad to pa ti pucas na milfice :)
<DomaMuffin> Suti i vataj biljesk, ako se desi prilika da mozes bit wingman couku :) 
<SilverSpace> no tebi je tak i tak svejedno kad skines naocale :D
<jelly-home> pa... nije _tak_ svejedno
<SilverSpace> jebo petarde kaj bi sad lika malo palicom po kicmi 
<SilverSpace> bacio neko sranje na parkiraliste svi se alarmii popalili
<DomaMuffin> lol !
<SilverSpace> grunulo bokte jace nego kasikara 
<SilverSpace> Neuvjerljivi Josipović koristio šalabahter
<SilverSpace> odmah ga izbaciti 
<SilverSpace> van iz razreda
<SilverSpace> medvescak gubio 4:0 i na kraju dobio 5:4
<DomaMuffin> http://obris.org/hrvatska/koliko-kostaju-usluge-mup-a/ # najam bestrzajca ( onesposoljenog ) 20kn/d
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-04
<ivoks> sve najbolje!
<ivoks> ijao... :)
<ivoks> forcam facebook.com na 127.0.0.1
<ivoks> mislec' kako cu sprijeciti otvaranje facebooka
<ivoks> al... ne samo da sam to sprijecio, nego sam ostvario jos jednu vecu dobrobit!
<ivoks> ne vidim komentare na index.hr i jutarnji.hr :)
<pkiller> ivoks: za te komentare i sliče "socialne pluginove" imaš odličan addon za chrome, zove se Ghostery. Tek onda vidiš koliko trackinga ima po stranicama
<ivoks> ma znam da ima trackinga
<ivoks> al to me ne brine
<ivoks> ovo sam napravio radi svoje psihe, da se maknem s fejsa
<pkiller> da ali kad ti se loda 15 - 20 raznih javascripta dodatno koje nisi ni znao da ima :)
<pkiller> na sad vidim da mi netko u /msg bacio spam o islamu :)
<pkiller> lol... stvarno su očajni kad se na ircu moraju reklamirat
<hbogner> o/
<ivoks> ijao
<ivoks> novi x1 izgleda kao...
<ivoks> ...thinkpad
<ivoks> faking fajnali!
<ivoks> grupirane F tipke
<ivoks> normalne tipke za misa
<ivoks> nema touch display
<ivoks> 16g rama
<ivoks> Mmike: e
<ivoks> Mmike: ti nisi normalan
<ivoks> Mmike: zbog tvog torrentanja filmova, GF ce nam ukinuti hosting stroja
<jelly> mozda ima premalu placu, nemre si zakupit seedbox
<jelly> ups, danas sam dezuran za ciscenje snijega i gle vraga stvarno _ima_ snijega
 * jelly ne zna ni gdje je lopata
<vileni> kod nas ni nema popis za dezurstva, samo dvije lopate pokraj ulaza :)
<ivoks> ja sam bio dezuran 1.1.
<ivoks> a snijeg pao 2.1. :D
<SilverSpace> fuj snijeg
<SilverSpace> danas i sutra moj red pred ulazom ocistiti
<SilverSpace> vec susjed zvao sto ne cistim :)
<SilverSpace> reko kaj si lud vidis da pada
<jelly> ^^ zapisujem izgovor
<SilverSpace> jucer nabacali na cestu i dosla ralica koja je to sve vratila pred ulaz :)
<hbogner> kod nas u firmi isto dvoije lopate, nazalost ja jedini u uredu
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ti moze i sa dvije raditi ima te :) 
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> SilverSpace, vrlo smijesno, jos se od lopatanja u karlovcu jucer nisam oporavio
<SilverSpace> prehladno je vani za lopatanje
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/YVj4pR
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: kaj je to GF?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, http://www.yr.no/place/Croatia/Grad_Zagreb/Zagreb/
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: gradjevinski fakultet
<VjetarSaSunca> stvarno debilana ivoks 
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: ?
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: Mmikeova ideja o torrentanju s takvog stroja, to je debilana
<ivoks> pa ako je to napravio, naravno da je
<ivoks> cekam da se pojavi, pa da iznese svoju obranu
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: misliš da će se pojaviti nakon ovakve najave? :>
<hbogner> da mozda nije zabunom slozio tor exit node na tom stroju?
<ivoks> nije me briga sta je
<ivoks> carnet je uzbunio GF, a ovi mene
<ivoks> jer se skida serija
<VjetarSaSunca> dakle public tracker
<VjetarSaSunca> veći idiotizam
<ivoks> za sad je samo osumnjicen
<ivoks> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> hahaha
<VjetarSaSunca> bude to išlo instanca po instanca s pravom na žalbu :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: btw Mmike je na tvojih 127.0.0.1 prije jedno pola sata objavio da se ide vozit
<VjetarSaSunca> tak da, ak se više nikad ne pojavi, snašla ga je Božja kazna u prometu :D
<Mmike> SNIJEGSNIJEGSNIJEGSNIJEG!
<Mmike> wait, what?
<SilverSpace> joj 
<VjetarSaSunca> aha
<SilverSpace> evo ga :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kriv, al'... ima bar pol godine, ak ne i vise, traktortom i tomicaiprijatelji za dete :/
 * VjetarSaSunca priprema kokice i juice
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: mogao si lijepo pitati ima'l tko
<Mmike> torrentam povrmeno, al' .iso image kalija ubuntua i tak to 
<ivoks> Mmike: Ash vs Evil Dead
<Mmike> ivoks: nope, ne sa ubuntu-hr, nit serija nit filmova
<ivoks> ha gle... carnet kaze
<ivoks>  31 Dec 2015 08:37:24 GMT
<ivoks> Infringed Work: Ash vs Evil Dead
<ivoks> mozda nisi ni znao da seedas to ili sto vec
<Mmike> mislim, to mi je u planu gledati, preporucilo mi na FBu, al' nisam dosao jos do toga.
<Mmike> al' ne sa ubuntu-hr
<ivoks> Infringers IP Address: 161.53.50.215
<Mmike> i ovaj traktortom nije seedan opce bio, samo uzimam, ne dajem nista nazad
<Mmike> mislim, serem, bio je seedan s 10k/sec
<ivoks> nema torrentanja na serveru, ok?
<ivoks> nikakvog
<Mmike> ivoks: complied, micem rtorrent
<Mmike> hm
<hbogner> ivoks, a ubuntu torrenti? jel to seed masina?
<Mmike> ne micem, nemrem :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ak trebaš crtića slobodno se obrati
<ivoks> Mmike: sad se mozes ponovno ulogirati
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: obracam se, moze i razmjena, imam gomilu, al' i trebam gomilu :) inace, svakih 2-3 mjeseca tu pitam jel' ima tko kaj :)
<ivoks> ali ne zelim vidjeti vise rtorrent
<hbogner> kaj carnet veli na to? na seedanje ubuntu, linux i floss stvari? jel znas
<ivoks> radi doma kaj hoces, na svojim strojevima kaj hoces
<ivoks> al dok je ovo stroj od inita i dok init odgovara za njega, ne mozes kaj hoces
<ivoks> ok?
<Mmike> ivoks: ack 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: to je kod mene prešlo stotinjak DVDova u zadnjih 7 godina
<VjetarSaSunca> tak da ak trebaš kaj, pitaj :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: imas nekvi popis ili nesto?
<VjetarSaSunca> Ak postoji na netu, ili imam ili mogu dobaviti
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: traktortom, imam samo 5-6 epizoda, tih, jel', skinitih :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: na hrvatskom., dakako
<VjetarSaSunca> SB na Hezneru još fercera
<Mmike> nije ti bed to na hecnerima i tima imati?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: probao bi s tobom msg, ali zadnji put nije išlo pa ćemo daviti ovdje :)
<Mmike> ivoks: maknut rtorrent skroz te od svukud, i maknut moj inkriminirajuc history :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: neke cevape sam ti duzan, btw :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> TraktorTom, barem 4 GB
<VjetarSaSunca> ajd da donesem to pred sebe, sec
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: DAJ MI TRAKTOR TOMA MOJA ZENA CE TE LJUBITI
<Mmike> ok, nece bas ljubiti :)
<VjetarSaSunca> hahaha, pa da me izljubi i poginem od ruke vlastite žene :D
<Mmike> ivoks: kad smo vec kod servera - diskovi? Il' da ih za sto drugo upotrijebim?
<ivoks> Mmike: mozemo u srijedu otici
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: kad mosh, mosh danas? 
<Mmike> ivoks: koje doba?
<ivoks> Mmike: oko podneva?
<Mmike> ivoks: moze, ukinulo mi sastanak u srijedu
<Mmike> aha, glup sam
<Mmike> pa to je praznik :)
<Mmike> ivoks: moze
<Mmike> pitam kllijenta 'Da li je to za Openstack bazu backup, ili za vase druge stvari?" Veli klijent "No, this is not for Openstack. This is OpenstackDB."
<Mmike> i kaj sad?
<hbogner> Mmike, jel samo ssd ide ili si skemijao i druge diskove?
<hbogner> ja vam se nemogu pridruzit u srijedu, prijasnje obveze
<Mmike> samo ssd
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Traktor Tom, 36 epizoda, 3,91 GB
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: koja je to dob djeteta?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: 2g3m al' traktor tom mu je zakon 
<VjetarSaSunca> 35 epizoda, pitam zato Å¡to otprilike znam Å¡to je bilo IN u toj dobi
<VjetarSaSunca> Tomica i prijatelji, 80 epizoda
<VjetarSaSunca> Graditelj Sam
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: to imam, to sam, jel, uspio posrkat :) 
<Mmike> daj i Sama!
<VjetarSaSunca> Chugginnton 2 DVDa
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: mislim da je ovo za pocetak ok! Jel' imas extra DVDjeva ili mi doneses DVDjeve pa dok jedemo cevape se to kpira na laptop ili kako?
<VjetarSaSunca> PArdon, graditelj BOB :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Imam DVDova, ali ak ti ne treba na mediju radije tračamo dok se to kopira
<Mmike> ne trebaju, sam onda moram veliki laptop uzeti, nofrx
<VjetarSaSunca> Roary?
<VjetarSaSunca> i kakav je klinac s dugometražnim crtićima?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike, mogu ja to na externom USB3.0 diskiću ponijeti
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: moze, jos bolje, mali laptop ima usb3
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: nije jos, pre dugo mu je to
<jelly> i dalje ne znam di je lopata, ali kafic dole ima svoju pa budem posudio... kad zavrsim s poslom :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: samo reci kad zatreba, imam togastvarno gomilu u arhivi što divixa, što dvdova, što FullHD crtića 3D crtića, stvarno jedna gomila
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: fifi i cvjetno društvo?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: imas dugometraznih crtica sinkroniziranih na hrvatski? Cars, recimo? (Juric i Munjic i ekipa?)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: i Pepu Praščić bi ti preporučio
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: to imam, to me frend opskrbio davnih dana :) Peppa, Shaun the Sheep, Dora NapornaSam Istrazivacica, i tak to
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: samo hrsink ti i nudim
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: kol'ko su tvoja deca stara?
<VjetarSaSunca> samo sin, 7 god
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: pa ak imas Aute, de Aute utoci
<Mmike> uh 7 god
<Mmike> taj vec i programirat zna
<VjetarSaSunca> :) Wolfensteina igra sam :P
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Spuža Bob?
<Mmike> imamo
<VjetarSaSunca> Toga imam jedno 8 DVDova divixa i valjda ih sve zna napamet
<VjetarSaSunca> Za Johny Test-a je još malo premali, pretpostaljam
<VjetarSaSunca> Pocoyo?
<VjetarSaSunca> Turbo Dogs?
<VjetarSaSunca> Bumba, Teletabis?
<Mmike> Ima pocoyo, ima bumbu, to mu je glupo postalo, teletabise nismo nikad, nekak brijem da to invazemaljci indoktriniraju ljudsku rasu kroz to
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: jel' mosh danas? oko 15:30, recimo?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mogu
<VjetarSaSunca> Vatrogasac Sam?
<Mmike> moze sam!
<VjetarSaSunca> Vatrogasac Vjeko?
<VjetarSaSunca> Maša i medvjed?
<Mmike> Pa kol'ko ih ima :D
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: imas masu na .hr? ak da, pliz, brijem da imam sve od mase, al' je na ruskom :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Arthur?
<VjetarSaSunca> imam
<Mmike> daj masu, kumim te :)
<Mmike> i to je dosta, imam 120GB SSD u laptopu :) imam i externi disk, jos 100 Gb
<VjetarSaSunca> imam mašu 26 epizoda dvdrip Mmike 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: dvdrip su oni vob/sob fajlovi ili je u mkv/avi ?
<VjetarSaSunca> avi
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: još nismo došli do štrumfova i Toma i Jerry-a :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Dexterov laboratorij?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: i onda mi klincu obajšnjavamo da smo imali crtić u 19:15 i to je bilo to za taj dan ;)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ja se necu nit trudit :)
<Mmike> sjecam se da mi je stari pricao da on nije telku imao kad je klinac bio
<Mmike> nemrem si to zamislit :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Imam ti i profesora baltazara 4 DVDa
<VjetarSaSunca> shreka imaš stalno na RTLu :P
<ivoks> kaj se desilo
<ivoks> kaj kaj kaj
<ivoks> ;www.taylorofoldbondstreet.com.	IN	A
<ivoks> kak!?!?!
<ivoks> postoje vec dva stoljeca
<ivoks> sta sad... zasto nema weba?!
<ivoks> neeeeee
<Mmike> opet neke cipele? :)
<Mmike> ah, krema za brijanje
<ivoks> i aftershave
<SilverSpace> http://www.connaughtshaving.com/index.html
<SilverSpace> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Toy Story (1,2,3) ?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ma nece mi stat to sve, :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Ok, mora ostat nešto i za drugu turu. Gledam Cars nalazim samo 2 nastavak, i to na DVDu
<Mmike> jbg, daj sto das :)
<VjetarSaSunca> hahaha, imam dvd9 i dvd5 Cars 2 ali ne znam gdje mi je Cars 1
<Mmike> pitaj sina :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Dobro Mmike Cars jesu autići ali Minions HRsink.2015.1080p i Spužva.Bob.Skokcakni.Spužva.na.suhom.2015.HRsink.1080p  bih ti preporučio :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Oblutak?
<Mmike> ne znam sto je to
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ti to kopiras sad? koliko ima toga vec? mosh neki ls -lR okinit i jebomepasnit?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: radim mapicu MMIKE, kad bude gotova javim tu kolko toga ima
<VjetarSaSunca> i nema ls na windowsima :p
<Mmike> dir /r :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Ne bi trebalo biti previše, oko 80-100GB
<Mmike> ivoks: jesi ti frend sa melmothom na fejsu? 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ivoks nemre pogledat fejs sad, zaštekao si ga je na 127.0.0.1 :p
<ivoks> Mmike: moguce
<Mmike> ivoks: de mu vidi zadnji status update, plz :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: jel' mosh ti danas, oko 15:30, recimo, tamo, u Sportu?
 * Mmike si mora danas mobitel kupit :(
<Mmike> ivoks: kak si zadovoljan s tim HRConetom? 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: mogu, ionako sam planirao popodne do NZ
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: dil, ocemo 15:30 onda tamo?
<VjetarSaSunca> more
<ivoks> Mmike: hahaha pa dobro je odgovorio
<ivoks> a htc one, pa ono... ok je... sta ja znam. imam m8, ne m9
<ivoks> eto, nemam potrebu kupovati novi
<ivoks> ovaj je 13 mjeseci star i sluzi me
<ivoks> stavio sam htc google edition, umjesto htc sensa
<ivoks> i ono... ok je
<Mmike> ja brijem da cu z3 opet uzet, fakat mi je ok mob, moram sam vidjet dal 'da uzmem pretplatu u vipu (ima neka tarifica za 190 kuna mjescno, imam LTE i 2GB prometa unutra, a mob dobijem za 9 kuna)
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: i kod mene m8, baš je ok
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: e, pa fino, ces pokazes danas :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike:  Hahaha, Å¡ta da nosim i Xperiu Z4 tablet na pokazivanje?
<ivoks> idem na bazen
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: okupaj se i za nas ;)
<ivoks> ne idem se kupat, idem otplivat 1km
<ivoks> moram se pripremiti za vikend, za plivanje s morskim psima :)
<VjetarSaSunca> zvuči kao poslovni sastanak :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ne :)
 * Mmike bi morao pocet plivat isto :(
<ivoks> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g312659-d2150161-Reviews-Great_White_Shark_Cage_Diving-Cape_Town_Central_Western_Cape.html
<ivoks> http://www.sharkbookings.com/
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Fifi i cvjetno društvo hoćeš?
<Mmike> ne znam :)
<VjetarSaSunca> hahah, mogu to razumjeti s stajališta oca
<Mmike> popizdili na poslu, svi neke vjezbe rade, nagovaraju me na crossfit!
<ivoks> runtastic results
<ivoks> fakat ima rezultate
<ivoks> splavat...
<jelly> Mmike: proci ce to za mjesec dva
<Mmike> jelly: brijes? :) nova godina i to?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> heh
<jelly> imas negdje grafove kolicine ljudi koji idu u teretanu kroz godinu
<jelly> https://www.creditdonkey.com/gym-membership-statistics.html 80% odustane do svibnja
<obruT> mozda u svibnju pocinju trenirati vani... trcanje, bicikliranje, stovec
<obruT> ja se moram prisilit na trenazer doma, a ne da mi se to, dosadno...
<pkiller> Mmike: jesu ovakvi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqb9pBJweVU
<datase> YouTube: Your CrossFit Friends (Hardly Working) - 0:01:55 - 2312696 views - 31846 likes / 731 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jebes zimu blažene japanke
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Mmike> pkiller: lol :)
<pkiller> Mmike: znaci jesu ;)
<Mmike> pkiller: pojma :) 
<Mmike> imam frenda koji je krav-maga frik
<Mmike> doso jedan dan na poso izubijan sav, veli 'polozio sam autobus' :)
<Mmike> weshmashian ga pozna :)
<Mmike> i tak, umro frend :( pao s lojtri pred par mjeseci, opako sjebo glavu, i na kraju umro od meningitisa :(
<Mmike> inficirala se rana, vele
<SilverSpace> kad ce ta formula
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: možemo li sve prebaciti za srijedu?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: eh, nemam pojma, srijeda sam s ivoksom a zena jos ne zna za to
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: bilo bi mega idealno da je danas jer nisam nist jeo cuvajuc se za tebe :) al' ak nemres, nije bed, ima dana poslije
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: uglavnom ne mogu danas, budemo to u hodu.
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ack, idem jest onda :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: :) Dobar tek
<pkiller> Mmike: jebiga... nitko te ne pita sta treniras dok padaš sa lojtri :)
<jelly> ko da nisam do sad imao strah od lojtri
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> ak se bojite vozit, nemojte na cestu
<ivoks> koliko debila na cesti, ne mozes vjerovat
<jelly> kao svaki put kad padne snijeg :-|
<ivoks> a ja sam trazim praznu cestu da dizem rucnu :)
<jelly> ne treba ti rucna, samo izadji vani na ljetnim gumama :-D
<obruT> bas gledam jutros koliko ima ludjaka u ljetnim gumama
<obruT> frajer je na zavoju onak sporo tak fino proklizo da je to strasno
<obruT> a jos nije ni zaledjena cesta
<jelly> ali je uspio izaci sa parkinga! :-)
<ivoks> imam parking ispred ureda
<ivoks> pa sam se igrao prije nego sam otisao na bazen :)
<jelly> obruT: tko mi je rekao, sjesti u Mirage i samo gledati ono krizanje po ovakvom vremenu
<jelly> kakav tv :-)
<jelly> svaka promjena semafora je za saljivi kucni jubito
<vileni> ja bi neki prazni parking da cura moze probati voznju na snijegu
<vileni> da ne bude kao moja prva voznja
<Mmike> i OPET PADA SNIJEG :D
<Mmike> o divnog li dana
<vileni> bit ce divan ako rijese ovu nizbrdicu niz koju se moram spustiti :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Stigao Android 6 za HTC One8
<VjetarSaSunca> da vidimo i to čudo
<jelly> Mmike: kak misliš opet
<jelly> nisam primijetio da je prestao
<Mmike> jelly: pa ti je bio stao
<Mmike> s/ti/tu
<Mmike> vileni: driftaj :)
<vileni> Mmike: ne pomaze, ionako je fwd auto :P
<vileni> a i stupici su na dnu
<Mmike> vileni: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZz3wGK8Mts
<datase> YouTube: How To Drift Front Wheel Drive - 0:07:38 - 268490 views - 2734 likes / 232 dislikes
<vileni> Mmike: ne mogu gledati na poslu to, ali tesko ces naci nekog tko ce priznati fwd drift
<vileni> obicno se referiraju na to kao ass dragging
<Mmike> vileni: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCrSqeYCops :)
<datase> YouTube: FWD Snow Mountain Drift Part 2 - 0:03:01 - 31523 views - 209 likes / 6 dislikes
<Mmike> aha, nemres
<Mmike> jbg
<vileni> narav fwd-a je da te izvlaci iz oversteera cim dodas gas
<vileni> mozda bi sa jakom sperom i izveo nesto, ali posto nema counter steeringa opet tehnicki ne driftas
<Mmike> kak ne driftas, ides bocno
<Mmike> ovisno o brzini koju imas prema napred i prednji ti kotaci bocno klizu
<Mmike> sam treba zabacit guzicu :)
<Mmike> sto na snijegu nije tesko
<Mmike> ja sam na parkingu drifto prekjucer, debil, u prvoj :) pa me izvrtilo :)
<vileni> da, ali to nije drift
<Mmike> " A car is drifting when the rear slip angle is greater than the front slip angle, to such an extent that often the front wheels are pointing in the opposite direction to the turn (e.g. car is turning left, wheels are pointed right or vice versa, also known as opposite lock or counter-steering)."
<vileni> da, ali to odrzavas samo dok te nosi inercija od zabacivanja rucnom, sto je otprilike dok ne dodas gas u opposite locku
<Mmike> pa, ne, ak imas snage u prednjim kotacima, ili ak je podloga dovoljno skliska, mosh driftat i s prednjim pogonom, zakaj ne
<vileni> ako si napredniji, onda ni nije rucna potrebna
<vileni> ne mozes
<vileni> mozes samo usporavati, ili izravnavati autop
<Mmike> pa, na snijegu nemosh bez rucne,  osim da cavlerice imas napred :)
<vileni> mozes
<vileni> sve je to isto
<vileni> samo je brzina drukcija
<Mmike> ok, I WILL SEE YOU ON THE SNOW :)
<Mmike> teze je, kak ces dobit da ti prednji kotaci imaju grip a zadnji ne?
<Mmike> na suhom s jacim autom je dosta da pustis gas naglo dok naglo okrenes volan, i zadnji kraj ode
<Mmike> na snijegu je to teze jer ides sporije pa je weight transfer manji
<vileni> scandinavian flick
<vileni> ovo tvoje je lift off
<Mmike> pa za taj flick ti treba solidan grip napred
<Mmike> koji na snijegu cesto nemas
<vileni> a ne treba ti na kisi?
<vileni> ili suhom?
<Mmike> pa imas puno veci grip na suhom ili kisi
<Mmike> na snijegu kad naglo okrenes volan auto najcesce nastavi - ravno :)
<Mmike> ugl, da, driftanje s prednjim pogonom je malo lame :)
<vileni> svejedno je zabavno, kako god ga zvali
<Mmike> lakse je sa zadnjim, a i efektnije :)
<Mmike> true :)
<vileni> ali recimo, ima jeftino bmw-a po njuskalu
<Mmike> to su ovi bez zmigavaca :)
<vileni> samo jos da brata nagovorim da nam treba trackday auto
<vileni> sta ce ti zmigavci kad si najbrzi :)
<hbogner> Mmike, u zadnje vrijeme i mercedes i audi dolazi seriski bez zmigavaca :D
<vileni> a tek opeli
<Mmike> ja mislim da je to do vozaca
<vileni> pa normalno da je do vozaca, sta auto zna kad se prestrojava :)
<ivoks> o jebemti AD
<ivoks> imam dovecot koji koristi AD za backend
<ivoks> i ako ti lozinka sadrzi Å¡, mozes se jebat
<ivoks> jer dovecot salje utf8 (jer i prima utf8), a AD... tko zna sto AD ocekuje
<ivoks> nisam ocekivao ovakve gluposti
<ivoks> a outlook lozinke salje u iso-8859-1
<jelly> kak ih moze slat u 8859-1 kad... ah, Å¡ postoji u latin1 :-)
<jelly> i kaj sad, moraš imat passdb proxy?
<ivoks> ma da, kaj ti je
<ivoks> nek koriste 7bitne lozinke
<jelly> policy: samo US-ASCII u passwordima
<jelly> problem rijeSen
<jelly> pored toga mi imamo da password ne smije pocinjat ni zavrsavat sa space... pogodi zasto
<jelly> a kad velis AD kao backend, mislis ldap?
<hbogner> hmm, pokrenuo sam win update na 5 kompova, bas me zanima zasto mi mreza jedva radi :d
<ivoks> jelly: da, ldap
<ivoks> hahah dobra
<ivoks> Karamarku je trebalo osam mjeseci da Prgometa izbaci iz stranke; dr. Petrov napravio je to za jedan dan
<ivoks> https://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/200-libby-clark/873412-the-companies-that-support-linux-and-open-source-autodesk
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> moram si kupiti novi laptop
<ivoks> xps je ocajan po pitanju zvuka
<ivoks> ocajan
<ivoks> danas se vracam s bazena
<ivoks> bilo je cca 13:30
<ivoks> i lik prelazi cestu
<ivoks> u kratkim hlacama i tenisicama
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> skandinavac neki 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: dakle... ne svidja mi se ovaj cedar uopce
<ivoks> nema miris a i cini mi se da je krema losija
<ivoks> ne klizi britvica kao sa ovim originalnim :)
<ivoks> tak da...
<ivoks> to cu baciti i napuniti sa originalnim
<ivoks> da mogu nositi i na put
<ivoks> jer ovu veliku piksu ne mogu nositi na avion
<SilverSpace> da ne mirisi bas dugo 
<SilverSpace> za klizanje ne znam nisam probao orginal :)
<SilverSpace> ja prvi paket zileta otvorio neka astra zileti 
<SilverSpace> pa to je duplo tanje od gillette
<SilverSpace> i ok su 
<jelly> ivoks: bolje si uzmi usb dac/preamp nego trazit nemoguci laptop koji je dizajniran da ima kvalitetan zvuk
<ivoks> ma ne treba mi kvalitetan zvuk
<ivoks> treba mi zvuk, bilo kakav
<ivoks> ovaj xps 13 ima serijsku gresku
<ivoks> pa zvuk krci
<ivoks> i na linuxu i na windowsima
<ivoks> i kad upalis backlit, krci
<ivoks> ma smece...
<ivoks> sad kako je thinkpad ponovno normalan....
<jelly> kad mi je krepao zvuk na starom thinkpadu uzeo sam jeftinjaka usb zvucnu, ima bolji analogni output od bilo koje maticne i laptopa
<jelly> jedino sto je visuljak sa strane
<jelly> i ruzna http://www.njuskalo.hr/zvucne-kartice/c-media-usb-2.0-3d-7.1-audio-8-channel-sound-box-oglas-16480380
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> sisadmin
<ivoks> sisa dmin
<ivoks> jelly: s danasnjim laptopima imas visuljke za svaku pizdariju
<ivoks> hoce se pobit saudijci i iranci
<ivoks> umjesto da se napucavaju po siriji i jemenu, sto se ne bi direktno
<SilverSpace> dolje je rusvaj 
<SilverSpace> neznas vise tko koga
<ivoks> znas
<ivoks> sve se zna
<ivoks> vrijeme je da se direktno pocnu prcat
<SilverSpace> karikiram 
<ivoks> samo iran ce tu najebat
<ivoks> bojim se putina
<ivoks> taj bi manijak se mogao uplesti samo da se moze zaratiti s sad-om
<jelly> shiiti vs suniti su uvijek bili za zaratit
<jelly> vidi: irak-iran 
<ivoks> kaj je najbolje irak su drzali siti
<ivoks> i vecina su
<ivoks> suniti drze vece podrucje
<ivoks> al to je sve pustinja
<SilverSpace> samo da ne diraju izrajel
<ivoks> ma izrael ce sjediti sa strane i smijati se
<SilverSpace> mogu oni sjedjet tatrane ako ih ovi ne jebu 
<ivoks> pf
<SilverSpace> nitko od njih nije priznao izrael
<ivoks> saudijski vojni budzet je 4x veci od iranskog
<ivoks> satrat ce ih
<SilverSpace> Opa Kina u krizi financijskoj 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-05
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> ~o~
<vileni> jutar
<SilverSpace> mijuu
<ivoks> dodje jucer susjed
<ivoks> s traktorom i ralicom
<ivoks> kao, bude nam ocistio parkiraliste
<ivoks> i cisti lik, cisti
<ivoks> i zapne, ne ide traktor ni naprijed i natrag
<ivoks> i kaj sad, kao, moze se autom povuci
<ivoks> mali traktor, nije veliki, zato je i zapeo
<ivoks> i ponudi stari da ce ga povuci sa focusom
<ivoks> veli lik 'ne, imamo mi pravi auto za to'
<ivoks> i mislis, ok, doci ce s kamionom il nesto
<ivoks> i dodje lik s cliom
<ivoks> i lik dodje na parking i zapne u snijegu prije nego je i dosao do traktora
<ivoks> i sad ni traktor ni clio ne mogu nikamo
<jelly> problem solved?
<ivoks> i onda smo pod traktor stavili piljevinu i izvukli ga
<vileni> pa koliko snijega ima tamo
<ivoks> da bi on mogao izvuci svog 'spasitelja' :)
<ivoks> ma clio... kanta od auta :)
<vileni> a znam, ali ako ima normalne gume nebi trebao biti problem
<vileni> ali opet, zasto je traktoru problem onda :)
<ivoks> pa zaletio se u neocisceni dio
<ivoks> traktor je zapeo jer je mali i natrpao se snijegom na ralicu
<ivoks> pa nije imao tezine na zadnjim kotacima
<ivoks> samo su se vrtili
<ivoks> nemam pojma :)
<ivoks> lolek i bolek
<dodobas> yutro
<hbogner> zutro dodobas 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TD_pSeNelU
<datase> YouTube: Willie Nelson - On the Road Again - 0:02:35 - 9981692 views - 29783 likes / 760 dislikes
<Mmike> [sudo] password for mario: 
<Mmike> You can't come in. Our tiger has got flu
<Mmike> lol :)
<hbogner> Mmike, jel te to ivoks jos negdje blokirao?
<hbogner> coffe time
<Mmike> hbogner: zaparkirao! :)
<Mmike> crko mi telefon
<ivoks> :(
<Mmike> a 2fa backup kodovi su mi doma
<ivoks> nemrem smisliti ime za firmu :/
<Mmike> jer konjina nije ODMAH ujutro prebacila sve na novi telefon
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ti koristi 2fa ... hebi se :P
<Mmike> ivoks: IvoksOpenStackDesigns!
<hbogner> ivoks, kaj kazes na "skovi" zvuci kao nesto iz ikea kataloga
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si kupio ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: isto
<Mmike> SilverSpace: z3 compact, 1800 kuna bila, s garancijom i svime
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet jel' radi :D :D :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ivoks: a koji je biznis firme
<ivoks> it
<dodobas> ImagikIT 
<hbogner> ivoks, ka kak ti se zvao obrt?
<ivoks> ocitlo se zvao lose :)
<Mmike> ivoks: mislim da je jedino 'systemd' prikladno :D
<ivoks> upstart :D
<hbogner> ahaa init
<hbogner> dok ja sve povezem
<Mmike> #onokadkupisnovitelefonineskidasplastikicejertibed
<hbogner> Mmike, :D
<hbogner> #onokadcekasdasekopiraparstotinagigapreko100mbitmreze
<hbogner> tj mreza je gigabitna ali odrediste nije
<dodobas> #anemasprijenosnidisk
<hbogner> dodobas, a odrediste je neki glupi NAS do kojeg nemam fizicki pristup
<hbogner> ali napokon je sef investirao u server koji stvarno ima gigabitnu mreznu i moze ga se simultano opteretiti
<hbogner> ovaj nas se deklarira kao gigabitni, ali jad i bijeda, max sam dobio 130mbit
<hbogner> ali to je bio burst na tren8utak
<dodobas> pa kad imas jad i bijeda ruter ..
<hbogner> imam gigabitni switch oi izmedju kompova ide normalnom brzinom
<hbogner> samo kad ide na/sa NAS-a onda je katastrofa
<Mmike> hbogner: ovo ti treba: http://item.jd.com/1644798359.html
<hbogner> Mmike, kak da to uguram u kucni NAS?
<hbogner> sad stize ovo: http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Atom/X10/A1SRi-2558F.cfm
<hbogner> sa pripadajucom kutijom i diskovima
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gdje ti samo nades te egzoticne linkove :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kolega kinez pejstao upravo :)
<Mmike> daklem, sony tvrdi da ce mi syncat mobitele kroz NFC
<Mmike> pa da vidimo
<jelly> kak znas da je kroz nfc a ne kroz wifi ili nesto
<Mmike> pise
<dodobas> Mmike: to je onaj plavo-zub ... brzina je ogranicena
<Mmike> ma to je katastrofa
<Mmike> inace
<Mmike> telebit je kul
<Mmike> bio prije nove godine i kupio hdmi->vga kabl
<Mmike> a u biti mi je trebao vga->hdmi
<Mmike> bio jucer, zamijenili bez pitanja
<dodobas> Mmike: ne kuzim kako mozes voljet snijeg ...
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nek te tjesi to sto ne kuzim kako mozes ne voljeti snijeg
<dodobas> kao da se nisi nikad morao probuditi u 4i30 ujutro da bi izlopatao 20m prilaza ...
<dodobas> u nadi da ce mozda proc ralica da uopce mozes doc do glavne cestj
<Mmike> sam kukas
<Mmike> i to u najgorem stilu
<Mmike> kao da odes na more i lezis na plazi cijeli dan, bez hlada, bez pive, i kukas kak je vruce i kak ces izgorit
<Mmike> kak da vidim dal' mi ploca/cpu podrzavaju vt-x i vt-d ?
<dodobas> cini mi se da ti ne znas sto je snijeg... :)
<hbogner> ako nisis cistio sn jeg na selu onda ga ni nis cistio :d
<dodobas> a da ... za njega sve bandic napravi... i onda jos kuka ...
<Mmike> nepripremljen si :)
<Mmike> ja sam se pripremio :)
<Mmike> i onda - uzivao
<dodobas> a kako sise pripremio?
<Mmike> grudnjak dobar
<Mmike> da ih drzi
<Mmike> prvo kuca ima nadstresnicu, tak da na terasu malo padne
<Mmike> onda tam di ocekujes da ce past metnes ceradu
<Mmike> pa ujutro sam prebacis to na cestu
<Mmike> di prodje ralica
<Mmike> onda imas zimske gume
<Mmike> i one carape
<Mmike> pa od svete jane do stare karlovacke cesta bila skroz bijela
<Mmike> milina za vozit
<dodobas> lol
<dodobas> cistis tako snijeg... jer imas prilaz... 
<hbogner> Mmike, kak sa tom ceradom pomalnes pola metra snjega kad padne po zimi?
<dodobas> onda probas izaci s autom... nakon 5m... guras snijeg ... dakle ne moze ...
<Mmike> hbogner: pa, teze nego kad padne po ljeti :D
<hbogner> namucis se dok prokrcis put za proci pjesice kamoli autom
<Mmike> i, pola metra snijega ak padne, onda je to elementarna nepogoda
<Mmike> kod nas se to desi jednom u nikad
<ivoks> snijeg je zakon.
<hbogner> Mmike, u nekim djelovima hrvatske to je normalna pojava
<dodobas> ti ne znas sto je snijeg
<Mmike> ak zivis na mjestu di svake godine imas 3 mjeseca snijega
<Mmike> onda imas opremu za to
<Mmike> dodobas: jok, ti znas
<Mmike> pa e, i tam di je normalna pojava imas ralicu
<Mmike> ili blower
<Mmike> ili neki kufer s kojim si pomognes
<ivoks> bez snijega ne bi imali pitke vode
<ivoks> snijeg je zakon.
<Mmike> pa jebote, to k'o da imas travnjak i onda pizdis kaj ga moras skaricama rezat
<Mmike> ili srpom
<dodobas> da imas traktor... 
<ivoks> svi smo mi gradjeni od snijega
<Mmike> kupis fakin kosilicu
<Mmike> ili nemas livadu
<Mmike> sam kukat, sam kukat
<Mmike> tak je najlakse
<hbogner> kuk kuk
<Mmike> ovak: JEBEM TI MONGODB DA TI JEBEM U GUZICU
<Mmike> eto, da i ja doprinesem kukanju
<Mmike> ivoks: we're all made of stars :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kad sutra?
<dodobas> nope... uzmi lopatu pa ces vidjet ..
<dodobas> blower... ralica... hehe ...
<Mmike> dodobas: uzmi ti lopatu, zakaj bi jauzeo lopatu :)
<Mmike> velim, da zivim tam di 3 mjeseca godisnje snijeg pada svaki drugi dan, i napada ga pol metra u noc, bogme nebi lopatao :)
<ivoks> Mmike: stajaznam, oko 13h?
<dodobas> ko da svak ima para za to...
<Mmike> ivoks: moze
 * ivoks je lopatao cijelo djetinjstvo
<ivoks> sad imam snow blower
<Mmike> eto :)
<ivoks> i vozim ga ko kosilicu
<Mmike> i jos se okrece pod rucnom :) i uziva! :)
<ivoks> tak je
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> ono sto mene smeta u .zg kad je snijeg je - sol
<ivoks> http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/snow-blowers/
<Mmike> debili sole k'o da nema sutra
<Mmike> a nema potrebe
<ivoks> ak ti je snijeg toliki problem, pa ulozi 800 dolara i miran si sljedecih 10 godina
<Mmike> pa jebote
<Mmike> pa to nije opce skupo!
<ivoks> ima i za 600
<Mmike> kaj kre onda kuka da 10-15k kuna mora dat za blower
<ivoks> i 400 cak
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ne radi mi fejsbuk
<ivoks> kosta manje neg kosilica
<Mmike> pa mu nemrem rec :)
<ivoks> http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/snow-blowers/st-111/961830002/
<ivoks> takvog i imam :D
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> svaki put kad primis lopatu, stavi 100kn sa strane, umjesto 10 kava, i za par godina kupis blower
<ivoks> ako krenes sa 15 godina, neces se ni sjecati lopate
<ivoks> ako krenes sa 35, onda imas drugih problema
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> ja snijeg trpim... i ponavljam... Mmike ne zna sto je snijeg ... pa ga voli...
<dodobas> ko sto dete voli Deda Mraza ...
<Mmike> o, znam ja dobro sto je snijeg :)
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> zivio u selu u Minnesoti koje je prekriveno snijegom od listopada do svibnja :)
<Mmike> trebalo je 4 mjeseca da kazem 'ok, sad mi te je pun kurac' :)
<Mmike> ovo tu kod nas nije snijeg
<Mmike> ovo jucer kaj je padalo je bio normalan snijeg, nikakvo ekstra sranje
<dodobas> jer ne zna da Deda voli kad mu dete sjedi na kolenima ...
<Mmike> smijesno mi citat kak ekipa prica 'mecavaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa' :)
<Mmike> dodobas: a mislim, ak ti je lakse, gundjaj, kaj da ti velim :D
<dodobas> Mmike: nisi uzeo lopatu... IRMC
 * Mmike ce si, kad ce si graditi kucu, svakao napraviti grijani driveway :)
<Mmike> dodobas: nisam, platio sam decke da lopataju umjesto mene :) 
<ivoks> joj, moram kucu poceti graditi
<ivoks> http://www.eurovrt.hr/index.php/default/proizvodi/bacaci-snijega.html
<ivoks> nasi trgovci pomnoze cijenu sa 4 ocito :)
<hbogner> sta je ovo, svi se uhvatili gradjenja kuca z zadnjih godinu-dve
<ivoks> da, to je u biti fascinantno
<ivoks> s obzirom da sad kuce imaju najmanju dodatnu vrijednost u odnosu na stan
<Mmike> sale: ping
<ivoks> gradnja kuce je vise manje i dalje iste cijene kao i 2008.
<ivoks> a stanovi su pojeftinili
<ivoks> kaj je sale ziv? :D
<Mmike> ziv viz :)
<Mmike> ziv
<Mmike> cak i profesionalno komuniciramo :)
<Mmike> jedino nesmijem rec cim se bavi, jer je i meni neugodno radi toga :)
<ivoks> pa kaj nije u mozilli?
<Mmike> ivoks: kog na #is zicam da promjeni DNS za hr mirror?
<ivoks> Mmike: dezurnog
<Mmike> ivoks: ne, u plus hostingu. Osim ak nema pet poslova
<Mmike> sale: ti imas ubuntu-hr twitter passwor,d right?
<ivoks> da, dakle
<ivoks> Mmike: 
<ivoks> jasno se cuje razlika izmedju mp3 i cda
<ivoks> fali dubina na mp3
<Mmike> los mp3
<Mmike> ono sto bi trebao cuti
<Mmike> na dobroj opremi
<Mmike> su sjebati visoki tonovi
 * Mmike zato doma vecinu toga ima u flacu
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<ivoks> flac bas i ne mogu kupiti
<Mmike> ivoks: http://www.cnet.com/news/top-6-sites-for-buying-flac-music/
 * Mmike ode na sprovod
<Mmike> ivoks: sutra u 13h pred fuxom?
<Mmike> budz0r: sutra upgrade, dodji ak osh pivo platiti poslije :D
<Mmike> ok, afk
<ivoks> Mmike: moze
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWjUuWzF43I
<datase> YouTube: Rodriguez - Cause - 0:05:30 - 2926651 views - 8679 likes / 154 dislikes
<hbogner> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/sramim-se-sto-sam-drzavni-uhljeb/866230.aspx
<hbogner> aaaarggghhh
<hbogner> jutros sam normalno upalio auto iz prve, a sad ga nemogu upalit :(
<hbogner> nisam ni svjetla ostavio upaljena, ni radio ni nista drugo glupo
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: dizel?
<vileni> hbogner: nema struje?
<budz0r> Mmike: dodjem sutra
<vileni> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=647959
<SilverSpace> rikno akumulator
<dodobas> vileni: yup :)
<hbogner> VjetarSaSunca, benzinac
<hbogner> vileni, ima steuje
<hbogner> provjerio indikator na akumulatoru i kaze ok
<hbogner> mozda je malo goriva pa mu ova hladnoca smeta
<vileni> jel nexia jos uvijek?
<hbogner> je
<hbogner> nexia
<hbogner> nije se upalila rezera, ali ce u sljedecih 20-tak km
<hbogner> idem probat ulit 10-tak litara novog goriva pa mozda proradi
<dodobas> :) hahah
<hbogner> a taman planirao na benzinsku danas
<dodobas> hbogner: a da... 
<hbogner> nadam se da ce ovo upalit
<dodobas> suosjecam...
<vileni> hbogner: a jel zvuci kao da slabo vergla?
<hbogner> vileni, ne, vergla normalno i indikator na akumulatore signalizira da je akumulator ok
<hbogner> i jutros kad je bilo jos hladnije je upalio iz prve
<vileni> hm, a koliko je proslo izmedju zadnjeg paljenja i ovog pokusaja?
<vileni> i koliko je dugo radio tada
<hbogner> zadnje paljenje jutros u 7:39,  pokusaj oko 14:00
<hbogner> jutros radio 10-15 minuta
<hbogner> a jucer sam vozio vangradksu voznju od cca sat i nesto
<hbogner> tak da auto nije samo stajao i akumulator se ispraznio
<vileni> ma cim on zvuci da normalno vrti nije to
<hbogner> nalio friskog goriva, sad il je pumpa za gorivo povukla neko smece il je otisla
<vileni> hbogner: jos ne pali?
<hbogner> vileni, ne
<vileni> jel cujes pumpu kad okrenes kljuc?
<vileni> tj kad das kontakt
<hbogner> nekako nebih rekao da sam ju i prije bas cuo
<vileni> jel imas uopce pumpu? :)
<vileni> ja uvijek cujem
<hbogner> nisam prije obracao paznju
<hbogner> vileniiiii, careeeee
<hbogner> hvala za hint
<vileni> what
<hbogner> isao sam provjerit sve osigurace
<hbogner> upalio sam
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj pumpa riknula
<hbogner> nije, nego osigurac na kom je pumpa
<SilverSpace> osigurac od pumpe
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> hah, nisam se sjetio toga
<hbogner> jer sam se zamislio na ovom kam je vileni pitao i siapo provjerit
<vileni> jesi ju cuo sad? :)
<hbogner> da, zamislio se nad ovim sto si rekao jel ju cujem i isao provjeriti jel se cuje
<hbogner> nisam ju cuo pa isao za svaki slucaj osigurace pogledat
<jelly> .win hbogner 
 * datase gives hbogner a vintage computer, yay, you won hbogner!
<jelly> .beer vileni 
<hbogner> i naravno da je to bio skoro pa zadnji osigurac koji sam pogledao
 * datase serves vileni a tank of Grimbergen
<vileni> bolje meni vintage computer a njemu pivo :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: dobro je da nisi slepsluzbu narucio :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> bas bi danas narucivao
<hbogner> ostavio bi ga ovdje da stoji nekoliko dana
<SilverSpace> kod mojeg frenda svako malo nesto oko motora lupalo na mazdi 
<SilverSpace> jedno mehanicaru drugom trecem i svi bi rastavljali motor
<SilverSpace> lud je vec bio a ono ni vibracija ni nist cudno samo ponekad lupa
<SilverSpace> jednom nas dvojica isli i pocelo lupati 
<SilverSpace> bas na semoforu kod nove bolnice dubrava
<SilverSpace> i ja iskocio i uho na haubu
<SilverSpace> i skuzili da neko crijevo lupa
<SilverSpace> smijali se ko budale 
<SilverSpace> a likovi bi rastavljali motor
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/12/fora-dana32.gif
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> koja ralica
<Mmike> SilverSpace, moose :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sutra oko 13 i situno server ide dolje, turamo nove diskove unutra
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oo kaj se podebljava prostor
<Mmike> u biti ne, sam se OS mice na SSDove a ovi se prebacuju u raid10
<Mmike> jer je sad sve na raid5 i ocajno je sporo
<Mmike> a ja sam SSDove neke dobio, pa eto
<Mmike> iako mozda mozda sutra nadjem i 4 2TB diska, bum vidio jos
<SilverSpace> super
<Mmike> idem lec
<Mmike> smrzo sam se danas, bio na sprovodu, 2 sata vani stajao na zimi
<SilverSpace> ln
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> 3000 milijardi ljudi bilo, nemosh saucesce izjavit
<SilverSpace> ja se samo nadam da majka nece sad po zimi umrjeti
<SilverSpace> skroz je koma
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-06
<obruT> koliko vidim po logovima, masscan je popularan u zadnje vrijeme :P  https://github.com/robertdavidgraham/masscan
<obruT> jel trolate kad ekipu koja pokusava uvalit trojance koji se spajaju na irc i otamo primaju komande ?
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/3jmMnGU
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> I meni!
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> jelly: covjek ima iskustva kad je procijenio da ima dovoljno prostora da se ne uzbudjuje
<Mmike> "Are we not going to talk about the quality of this gif?" :)))
<Mmike> "Is it just me or is the biker going the wrong way? White is normally two lanes of traffic going the same way, right?"
<Mmike> pkaaaaaaaak, pkaaaaaaaaaak
<Mmike> u Georgiji, na vecini mjesta, zabranjeno je pretjecanje, IKAD
<budz0r> vjutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly> umjesto zicare napraviti http://imgur.com/gallery/0oQFFTl
<SilverSpace> jelly: he he :)
<SilverSpace> ima toga dosta po austriji 
<SilverSpace> oni ljeti zaraduju vise na planinama nego mi na moru
<vileni> ako netko nema prozor, snijeg pada!
<jelly> opet
<vileni> taman smo sastrugali ostatke ispred ulaza
<vileni> i sad cemo opet
<dodobas> nek vise odjebe s tim padanjem
<jelly> neka, nije ga bilo dugo
<jelly> novi kolega sto je stigao iz rijeke se bas razveselio
<dodobas> idem negdje oko ekvatora... zahebi ti ovih 45 stupnjeva geografske sirine
<jelly> jedan bivsi kolega je bas stigao sa sejsela
<jelly> 8 mjeseci je bio dole
<jelly> veli ima dva godisnja doba: ljeto, i kisa
<dodobas> proljece i ljeto ...
<jelly> nema proljeca
<dodobas> april - septembar :)
<SilverSpace> ihaaaa pa sad i irssi leti :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/isprobali-hit-ces-2016-lenovo-thinkpad-x1/149471.aspx
<nixhr> ble
<nixhr> Skradin-Zagreb po autoputu 6h
<nixhr> wtf
<nixhr> piton-mlatnicar :D
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: lopatu u ruke pada vani 
<SilverSpace> ja upravo zavrcio svojih 10cm
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace: lol :) ... ne izlazim vamn do sutra :)
<Vlado9A3CY> *van
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ne bus mogo van sutra
<SilverSpace> do koljena :)
<SilverSpace> kad kleknes :)
<vileni> drugo ciscenje danas
<vileni> ali prvo smo se isli voziti malo :)
<Mmike> super je vani :)
<dodobas> ma kitu je super ... opet pada
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: da ova dvojica nisu normalni :)
<dodobas> ma ... pojma nemaju sto je snijeg... a iz kuce ne izlaze ako nisu napunili bateriju grijaca za ruke ... koji su kupili od kineza za 20$ ...
 * Mmike ceka da dete zaspi, slozim sudje i idem se vozit :)
<Mmike> dodobas, wrong, sad sam sat vremena s detetom bio vani na snijegu, dok je padao :)
<Mmike> mokri k'o misevi dosli doma :)
<vileni> ja sam bio sat vremena ali to je bilo 15min sto je cura vozila po snijegu, ostatak lopatanje i setanje psa
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/thumbnail.ashx?path=images2/Kia-NAIAS_rend625.jpg&w=625
<SilverSpace> Netflix od danas u hrvatskoj
<vileni> da
<vileni> nisam jos nasao koliko kosta
<SilverSpace> nakon jednostavne registracije korisnici dobivaju prvih mjesec dana besplatnog korištenja usluge
<SilverSpace> sd 8eura
<SilverSpace> 10 eura za dva uredaja u HD
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sad sam gledao
<Mmike> i nema .hr na popisu jos
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj url neki di si to citao
<SilverSpace> https://www.netflix.com/hr/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nema na popisu ali radi 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/prijelomna-vijest-netflix-danas-dostupan-h/149474.aspx
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> nemam mastercard privatni
<Mmike> ok, ovo je dobar razlog za imat mastercard privatni
<vileni> koje kartice podrzava?
<vileni> znaci mozes imati na koliko hoces uredjaja, ali mozes gledati na samo 1/2/4 istovremeno?
<dodobas> we are d00med ... https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2874238
<dodobas> Mmike: visa?
<dodobas> pbz ima vizu za tekuci racun... radi po cijelom svijetu
<vileni> ja bi isto na visa
<vileni> ali teoretski mogu uzeti ovaj premium za 4 uredjaja, i podijeliti sa bratom troskove
<vileni> neznam kako se autoriziras tamo
<Mmike> vileni, da
<Mmike> vileni, visa, master, amex i paypal
<Mmike> a paypal isto visa amex master
<Mmike> vileni, SilverSpace jel ide netflix kroz kodi?
<Mmike> androidnetflix
<Mmike> hm
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam probao ni necu 
<Mmike> zakaj?
<SilverSpace> jebes to kad nemaju ono kaj gledam 
<SilverSpace> to kad franko poraste
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-07
<ivoks> haha, uspio sam!
<ivoks> pod rucnom za 180 da ostanem u istom traku :)
<dodobas> yutro
<hbogner> o/
<dodobas> bognar... :)
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> Bomgar!
<dodobas> to je super ime za Bossa na kraju nekog platform shootera :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> Mmike, sta bilo jucer?
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> hbogner: ivoks se pokusavao okrenut pod rucnom nasred ceste, nije mu islo :)
<Mmike> hbogner: ocito je cijelu noc vjezbao kad je jutros uspio
<Mmike> hbogner: nist, server, cini se, nece vise od 4 diska primit, tako da smo odstali od svega
<hbogner> Mmike, ma sa serverom
<Mmike> ja sam si uspio razbit laptop
<hbogner> ahaa, cak ni sa karticom?
<vileni> Mmike: koji?
<Mmike> vileni: x220
<vileni> Mmike: pa jebemu :)
<Mmike> pala mi bocna stranica od kante na tastaturu
<vileni> sto mu bi
<hbogner> kako????
<Mmike> srecom, nije na ekran
<Mmike> sad gledam, moj laptop ima IPS display
<vileni> trenutacno je samo jedan na njuskalu
<Mmike> a svi ovi ostali kaj se prodaju kod nas su TN
<vileni> da
<Mmike> vileni: ima ih jedno 5 :D
<vileni> ma gdje
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-thinkpad-x220-i5-4gb-ram-12-mj-garancija-w7p-oglas-17698915
<vileni> onaj intel inzenjering ne racunam
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/profesionalni-laptop-lenovo-thinkpad-x201-docking-oglas-14068368
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/p-m-ultrabook-lenovo-x220-tablet-oglas-17629345
<vileni> a bensel trenutno ima ovaj osteceni
<Mmike> zakaj intel ne racunas?
<vileni> pa u zadru su
<vileni> ovaj je isto u zadru
<Mmike> vileni: kak mislis - ostecen?
<vileni> izgreban po rubovima
<vileni> on stalno ima vise laptopa u prodaji, nekad su 1800, nekad 2000, vjerojatno ovisi o stanju
<Mmike> vileni: a i moj je ovaj izgreban, oko VGA porta
<Mmike> al' mislim, kaj sad
<vileni> pa radije pricekam neki ocuvaniji :)
<vileni> jos radije ako se ips pojavi
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/profesionalni-laptop-lenovo-thinkpad-x201-docking-oglas-14068368
<Mmike> ovo je x220, doduse
<Mmike> lik trazi 2500 kuna, al' daje i torbu i dock
<Mmike> pa kao, aj nek mu bude
<Mmike> al' dolje pise 'novi je kostao 8000 kuna'
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> kao, to nesto znaci :)
<dodobas> sentimentalna vrijednost - 2000 kn :)
<Mmike> vileni: http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/p-m-ultrabook-lenovo-x220-tablet-oglas-17629345
<Mmike> vileni: taj ima IPS, ima i7, i jos je touchy
<Mmike> tko kod nas popravlja thinkpade? zelcos?
<Mmike> stara xperia je fakat bila potrgana, i wifi i zvucnik mi tu bolje radi :)
<vileni> zelcos popravlja sve
<vileni> ovo je tablet
<vileni> necu to
<Mmike> ja nisam siguran dal' to hocu ili ne :)
<Mmike> ne vjerujem
<Mmike> mislim da sam popravio mongodb
<Mmike> ovaj, potrgani
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti macak lego na laptop :)
<Mmike> zapiso ga :)
<Mmike> dodobas: ti si na systemdu, right?
<dodobas> yes
<dodobas> ima godina-dvije
<vileni> Mmike: kupi si taj pa prodaj meni svoj (kad ga popravis :P)
<Mmike> dodobas: i? priviko se? dojmovi?
<Mmike> vileni: :D
<dodobas> it works
<Mmike> "Sorry, this Seller doesn�t deliver to nach Kroatien"
<dodobas> Mmike: jel te ugrizlo za dupe... ili sta... systemd?
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> sam pitam
<Mmike> sad kad se initial hate stisao
<Mmike> mozemo bit realni :)
<dodobas> bas je lijep dan .. topi se djubre...
<Mmike> je, lijep je dan
<Mmike> samo je pre toplo
<Mmike> da je 2 stupnja manje
<Mmike> TFT i IPS nije isto, jel?
<Mmike> a dal' je TFT i TN isto?
<Mmike> bad boyler day
<Mmike> crko mi bojler doma
<Mmike> sad i kod stare
<Mmike> milina
<vileni> Mmike: nije
<vileni> tj tft i tn mislim da jesu
<vileni> ali tft i ips ne
<Mmike> cini se da TFT i TN je
<Mmike> da, 
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thin-film-transistor_liquid-crystal_display
<Mmike> vileni: TFT moze biti TN i IPS :)
<vileni> kul
<vileni> sta to znaci za nasu razmjenu dobara? :)
<Mmike> nemam pojma, ne stignem se detaljno baviti time sad
<Mmike> poslao sam par mailova, cekam da se javi, pa ti vecears javim
<Mmike> tastaturaa na amazon.com je od 200 do 400 kuna, na amazon.de oko 80-90 eura, a tu mi se jedino zelcos javio, 500 kuna (pdv ukljucen)
<Mmike> i kod svih moram 10-15 dana cekati tastaturu
<Mmike> inace, laptop radi skroz ok :)
<Mmike> dobila je tastatura, onak, rupa je u njoj :)
<vileni> nije se nista deformiralo ispod nje?
<Mmike> je, plastikica neka je napukla al' ispod nje je sve ok
<Mmike> doduse, moram doma probati staviti jos jedan disk u laptop (sad ima msatu samo), i vidjeti kak ce to
<Mmike> al' mislim da nije, da je sve ok
<Mmike> pre odlican je laptop
<Mmike> bas, ono, pre fakin odlican
<BotaniCar> Elou ! Bok ribeki, sretnanova i sretanbozic i kaj sam sve propustio cestitati :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.dell.com/us/dfb/p/poweredge-t300/pd
<ivoks> Maximum Internal Storage:
<ivoks> 4.0TB3 (4 x 1TB) SAS
<ivoks> 4.0TB3 (4 x 1000GB) SATA
<ivoks> i nasao sam kljuceve :)
<hbogner> ivoks, Mmike pa kaj niste uzeli dodatnu sata kontroler karticu ? tako sam ja skuzio
 * Mmike vise ne dira taj server :)
<Mmike> popravilo brojler
<Mmike> 300 kuna
<vileni> serviseru kazes dobar dan a on naplati 300kn :)
<Mmike> 200 kuna je senzor, 50 kuna je neki drek i 50 kuna je njegov dolazak
<Mmike> naso tastaturu, 500 kuna, mogu danas po nju
<Mmike> vileni: mislim da necu kupovati novi laptop ipak
<vileni> ok :)
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-thinkpad-w520-oglas-5353279
<Mmike> lik jos uvijek drzi 5k kuna :)
<Mmike> vec pol godine :)
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-35251917
<ivoks> no, krasno.
<ivoks> nafta pala na 32$
<hbogner> Mmike, ma zasto ga vise nediras? da se nisi kurcio i vadio laptop tamo nebi se sjebao :d
<hbogner> al je** ga :(
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> HZZO zahtijeva da certifikati budu SHA1
<SilverSpace> 'Nevjernike potrovati, izdajničku vladu BiH srušiti, stvoriti kalifat na Balkanu'
<SilverSpace> uh
<hbogner> SilverSpace, to je tvoj novi plan?
<Mmike> hbogner: dam ti ja diskove pa se ti mosh ic kurcit :)
<hbogner> Mmike, a je** ga, uvjek mi zao cuti da nekom nesto rikne :(
<hbogner> Mmike, znaci nemre ni sa sata kontolerom novih diskova unutra?
<Mmike> hbogner: ni sa sata kontrolerom?
<Mmike> kaj je stata kontroler novih diskova?
<hbogner> steta, a bas smo b ili ljepo isplanirali
<hbogner> i kaj sad dalje, nista?
<hbogner> bar ne s ovim serverom?
<rut> dd 
<rut> ima koji mail guru tu ?
<rut> muffin jelly
<Mmike> hbogner: ja tebe nist ne kuzim :) kaj je 'sata kontroler novih diskova'
<hbogner> Mmike, pa kaj nisi rekao da si uzeo sata kontroler kojeg smo trebali piknut u maticnu tako da mogu dva nova diska unutra?
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> di sam to rekao?
<BotaniCar> De si rutino ! :) 
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/aqrqliU.gif
<rut> eee muffin 
<Mmike> o, blotica
<rut> ajde vidi ovo : http://pastebin.com/FwrJb0up
<BotaniCar> \o/
<rut> smtpd_recipient_restrictions = .. jel treba na kraju biti permit ?
<hbogner> Mmike, ma onda sam ja pomjesao nekaj
<rut> postfix 2.11
<Mmike> hbogner: reko sam da sam zaboravio kontroler, al' nije nit bitno jer ploca ima 6 sata portova, i u biti sve radi kad se boota sa USB sticka, samo se kutija nece bootati kad je 6 diskova unutra
<Mmike> tak da je upitno dal' bi radilo i sa dodatnim sata kontrolerom
<Mmike> vjerojatno bi
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> meni se fakat neda vise :)
<Mmike> ak osh, dam ti diskove, pa probaj
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> bas sad imam vremena
<hbogner> evo letim
<Mmike> jasno
<Mmike> ja svoje vrijeme mogu trosit
<Mmike> a ti ces doc na irc i kenjkat
<Mmike> tipicno :)
<Mmike> jesi bar diplomirao?
<hbogner> Mmike, sljedeca 2-3 tjedna nist nemrem, poslje mozda
<Mmike> hbogner: kaj, moras diplomirat? :)
<hbogner> ah, da moram i to
<hbogner> onda sljedeca 2 mjeseca nist od mene
<BotaniCar> rut: sad sam pogledal na jednom od svojih, nemam recipiente definirane na taj nacin, samo sendere
<Mmike> hbogner: kak bi rekli - na zapadu nista nova :)
<hbogner> Mmike, na istoku u mom slucaju :D
<BotaniCar> rut: a kaj ce ti to ? Nema li verzija 2.11 vec ugradjen smtpd_relay_restrictions ?
<rut> kemijam nesto 
<BotaniCar> Okvirno nagadjam i sto kemijas, mislim da nije vrijedno ulozenog truda 
<SilverSpace> Acer Aspire E 17" 
<SilverSpace> novi 
<SilverSpace> tak mi se to ne da slagati
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa gdje si ti :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: na godisnjem sam bil, odjebal sam internet i provodil svo raspolozivo vrijeme u shumi :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: super kaj si drva pilio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: vish, sve sam delal,samo drva isam kral :) Nemam dimnjak u zgradi, dzaba mi i da jesam :)
<SilverSpace> zeceve lovi ha 
<SilverSpace> krivolovac 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ono cudo za daljince radi za sad super kak sam ga cijelog obnovio 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: moj daljinarac je neki dan opet opal na pod i od onda radi k'o nov :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> eto pali sila ipak 
<SilverSpace> Huawei isporučio preko 100 milijuna pametnih telefona
<SilverSpace> jebote led 
<SilverSpace> kliko onda ovi glavni igraci isporuce
<SilverSpace> doduse nisu rekli koliko su prodali od toga
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> UN knjiznica objavila koja se knjiga najvise posudjuje
<ivoks> u toj knjiznici, jel
<obruT> "my sex adventures with gay midgets" ?
<ivoks> http://www.vox.com/2016/1/6/10724560/un-library-war-crimes
<SilverSpace> danas u 16h tek prvi puta upalio grijanje
<SilverSpace> ugrijalo sunce stan danas
<vileni> lako za stan, ja se nadam da ce mi auto otopiti do kraja :)
<Mmike> -1 je opet
<SilverSpace> i maglustina
<vileni> skida mi 100kb/s sa hr.archive.ubuntu.com
<vileni> na stroju koji ima gigabitni link 
<vileni> evo sad se oporavilo
<vileni> tj nije
<SilverSpace> vileni: ja odmah iskljucim hr. arhivu
<ivoks> vileni: hr.archive je trenutno u velikoj britaniji
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jel? eto, onda ti ne treba ni account na serveru
<SilverSpace> ivoks: treba samo za irssi
<ivoks> a koju arhivu koristis, da mi je znati
<ivoks> jer sve su barem upola sporije od hr arhive
<ivoks> tak da radis gluposti
<SilverSpace> ivoks: postavim na auto 
<SilverSpace> http://archive.ubuntu.com 
<ivoks> pa na to trenutno pokazuje i hr.archive.ubuntu.com
<ivoks> i vidis da se svi zale kako je sporije
<SilverSpace> meni sad brzo proslo
<ivoks> onda ne znas sto je brzo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 34,7 kB/s
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> munjevito.
<SilverSpace> fakat steka
<ivoks> vileni: evo, za par minuta
<ivoks> vracamo hr.archive.ubuntu.com u hrvatsku
<ivoks> vileni: probaj sad
<SilverSpace> kaj su ovi u aceru normalni zakljucaju password
<SilverSpace> bios 
<SilverSpace> *
<vileni> ivoks: sad ide ok
<SilverSpace> jebote koje je ovo acer smece
<SilverSpace> stavili linux cli gore
<SilverSpace> ubuntu se uopce nece podici 
<SilverSpace> u bios ne mozes
<SilverSpace> dvd ne mogu izbaciti 
<SilverSpace> od drugg pokusaja ubuntu digo
<Mmike> vileni, kaj ti se tak brzo cache ocisti?
<api984> SilverSpace: sta instaliras
<SilverSpace> api984: izgleda nista :)
<Mmike> vileni, kaj opet ne radi server?
<api984> hehehehe
<api984> Mmike: koji server je krepo
<SilverSpace> ovaj acer nebi uzeo da mi ga poklone
<SilverSpace> lik ni doneo dvd i kaze win10 gore bootaj sa njim
<SilverSpace> i jos dva
<SilverSpace> kao nisu mu radila 
<SilverSpace> kak da mu rade kad je iso samo preselio na dvd
<Mmike> api984, LFS od vilenog
<SilverSpace> joj kaj bi ja to tuko
<vileni> Mmike: prenio odogovornom
<vileni> Mmike: jesi otpakirao volan?
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> al' sam pospremio stol!
<vileni> pa jebemu, doci cu tamo i oduzeti ti ga
<vileni> ne zasluzujes voaln
<Mmike> cim se rjesim ove tone diskova sto imam po stolu i to ce doc na red
<Mmike> ne zasluzujem, slazem se!
<vileni> moze i diskove
<vileni> :D
<vileni> ja cekam da dirt rally pojeftini, i da nadjem neki jeftini
<SilverSpace> lol cuj volan 
<api984> Mmike: aaaaa
<Mmike> ja cekam da project cars vise izadje za lajnux
<api984> Mmike: whats that
<Mmike> api984, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_CARS
<Mmike> "Project CARS was originally also due for release on the PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, and Wii U but it was later announced that these versions had been cancelled."
<Mmike> Wat?!
<Mmike> Znaci da su i Linux cancllali
<SilverSpace> laptop koji nenma zamjenjivu bateriju
<api984> aaa
<vileni> Mmike: neznam, brat ga je uzeo, kaze da je dobar
<vileni> ali ne igra na linuxu :)
<Mmike> da, cini se da cu morat opet dualbootat :(
<SilverSpace> Mmike: baci volan kroz prozor :)
<Mmike> "In other words, Project Cars wasn't made for Linux and cross-platform from the beginning."
<Mmike> http://steamcommunity.com/app/234630/discussions/0/610573009248356568/#p19
<Mmike> dreck :(
<SilverSpace> sad se nece ni ubuntu instalirati zabloka se
<api984> stavi debian
<SilverSpace> probao vin7 isto
<SilverSpace> zabloka manakon stata
<SilverSpace> novi acer iz kutije
<SilverSpace> svasta bi mu reko da je tu kraj mene
<SilverSpace> mislim kupcu koji to kupi 
<SilverSpace> koje budaletine 
<SilverSpace> danas kupuju laptop 
<SilverSpace> 17"
<vileni> Mmike: i to sad kad je prosao 60% popust :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, mobilna radna stanica
<api984> SilverSpace: AHCI, UEFI? nesto ga smeta ful… probaj NetInstall napraviti
<api984> SilverSpace: DVD ili CD lose sprzen,, ALT-FX da vidis jel ima gresaka
<SilverSpace> Mmike: smece https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_0353.JPG
<SilverSpace> api984: password na biosu
<SilverSpace> nemozes u bios
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hm?
<api984> SilverSpace: nof laptop?
<SilverSpace> takvo smece nikad ne bi kupio 
<SilverSpace> api984: da
<api984> GoogleIT
<SilverSpace> acer politika
<SilverSpace> neka
<SilverSpace> gledam malo net mozda nadem pas
<api984> SilverSpace: nema smisla da bude passwordan… pa moras napraviti neki setup…. jos da moras bootat s DVDa a first boot device HDD i da nema OS on TOP… sta onda LOL
<SilverSpace> api984: pogledaj na netu 
<SilverSpace> api984: u boot menu mozes uci 
<SilverSpace> zao mi covjeka stariji lik 
<SilverSpace> ide kupiti a da ne pita kaj kupiti 
<SilverSpace> inace mozes ubiti bios pas ali nema onda garancije
<chaky> SilverSpace: znam da je vjerojatno glupost, sigurno si vec provjerio, ali obicno pass bude 1234, ako je novo. Vec sam imao situacije gdje je pass bio 1234 ili 0000 (4 nule).
<SilverSpace> chaky: ma probao nista 
<Mmike> ivoks, stari bios ima server
<Mmike> trebali smo se sjetit bios upgradeirat :)
<Mmike> onda moze bootat i s vise diskova :)
<Mmike> tj, s vecih
<Mmike> ili oboje
<SilverSpace> ak nitko ne zna pas zna ga google
<SilverSpace> ubio uefi i sad radi 
<SilverSpace> koja glupost
<Mmike> nisi to prvo probao?
<Mmike> pa sinko janko :D
<dodobas> zamazanko
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam mogo u bios
<SilverSpace> trebalo mi vremena da zguglam 
<Mmike> kak si uso na kraju?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: naso pas tj neki generator kaj da broj iz serijskog broja laptopa
<jelly> http://mojtv.hr/magazin/14106/netflix-konacno-dostupan-i-u-hrvatskoj.aspx
<SilverSpace> sweet home je super  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/instalacija.png
<SilverSpace> vodovodna instalacija kupaona
<SilverSpace> uporno se pokusavam ssh na rpi 
<SilverSpace> i nikako 
<SilverSpace> i pogledam rpi kad ono nije ustekan lan kabel
<Vlado9A3CY> zlocesti rpi
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/odvod%20u%20podu.png
<SilverSpace> sve isplanirano sad samo treba novce naci
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-08
<hbogner> o/
<Hrki> SilverSpace: taj vodovod sebi radis ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://imgur.com/gallery/c1zed
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> Mmike: nije velicina diska problem
<ivoks> Mmike: stroj se butao uredno dok god je bilo 4 ili manje diskova
<ivoks> u bilo kojoj kombinaciji
<Mmike> ivoks: ja ne vjerujem da je taj kontroler tamo toliko sjebat, ako je, onda je fakat stroj shrotex. Citao sam jucer, ekipa je morala bios upgradeirat da bi im to radilo. 1.2.0 je na stroju sad, a 1.5.nesto je zadnji.
<Mmike> mozemo organizirat jos jedno druzenje :) budem donio neki stari laptop ovaj put, pa da mi nije zao kad si ga opet potrgam
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, ponovo, nije rijec o velicini diska
<ivoks> svakako mozemo upgrejdat bios, najmanji problem
<ivoks> ali ako bios ne donosi podrsku za vise od 4 diska, onda nista od toga
<ivoks> to je osnovni on board kontroler iz 2006.
<ivoks> nije to perc
<ivoks> uopce nije sporno da podrzava velike diskove
<Mmike> s ovim biosom ne moze butati s diskova vecih od tere, veli internet
<Mmike> ja imam doma sata kontroler
<Mmike> sil nesto ovo ono
<Mmike> nish posebno, al' radi
<ivoks> pa butao je, ne sjecas se?
 * Mmike je danas oprao auto, u iscekivanu kise
<Mmike> ivoks: da, sa SSDova
<ivoks> jesi siguran?
<ivoks> grub je bio instaliran na svim diskovima
<hbogner> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/993867_965138526900294_1579100548187004778_n.jpg?oh=a5aeb9d74eadb5dfe4d96e2c363271b8&oe=5713E150 
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> ivoks: koju ti webkameru u uredu imas?
<ivoks> neku genius
<Mmike> da, i ja
<Mmike> i vise ne radi fokus
<Mmike> tj, mislim da je cistacica ju potrgala
<ivoks> KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) Genius FaceCam 320
<Mmike> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 0458:708a KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) 
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> da, tu
<Mmike> moram neku drugu kupit, s ovom nisam bio prezadovoljan
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/teska-drama-u-zagrebu-muskarac-se-s-visine-bacio-u-smrt--policija-u-stanu-pronasla-jos-dva-mrtva-tijela/1493526/
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Hrki: da spremam se tak u sestom mjesecu kupaonu renovirati
<Mmike> imal' netko preporuku za mp3 player neki zgodni dobar?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: samo iPod :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> vish, to ti opce nije losa ideja
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj sam god do sad koristio iPod je zakon 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to radi s ubuntuom, lako prebacit mp3ce koje si sam napravio, ne moraju bit kopirajtane ili nesto?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to ti sad ne znam za nove verzije iPoda na starom je radilo 
<Mmike> frendu za rodjendan/novugodinu ocu to uzet, lik radi nocne u nekom skladistu di je hrpu vremena oko nekih strojeva
<SilverSpace> na  rhythmbox
<Mmike> i hoce mp3player neki
<SilverSpace> kaj koristi linux :)
<ivoks> hah
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, ubuntu ima doma
<ivoks> svoje komentare cu staviti u ()
<ivoks> ostalo je copy-paste biografije jednog naseg ministra
<ivoks> Born 13 June 1974 (age 41)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pjebtoe, pa taj drek kosta 500-600 kuna, ipod shuffle
<ivoks> Maras finished elementary school "Vladimir Nazor" and 10th Gymnasium. He graduated from the University of Zagreb Faculty of Economics and gaind his Master's degree at the Cotrugli Business School.
<Mmike> ima ih i za 1500 kuna!
<Mmike> what?! :) :)
<ivoks> Maras started his political career in 1997 when he joined Social Democratic Party of Croatia. He was a vice-president of the SDP Youth Forum (1998-2000)
<ivoks> (2001. SDP osvaja vlast)
<Mmike> ivoks: zakaj brijes da je to ikome interesantno? :)
<ivoks> From 2001 to 2003 he was a sales and business manager at Croatian Olympic Centre Bjelolasica
<Mmike> who cares :)
<Mmike> siroti debilko
<ivoks> and from 2004 to 2010 business manager of Social Democratic Party of Croatia.
<ivoks> (2011. je postao ministar)
<ivoks> halo
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti playeri su fakat za kurac koristis ih neko vrijeme i onda skupljaju prasinu 
<SilverSpace> bacanje novca
<SilverSpace> ja ih imam tri 
<SilverSpace> zadnju godinu dana nisam pipnuo ni jedan
<ivoks> https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/1933978_910004172382290_3082116841505423586_n.jpg?oh=6e12d72f6224e49c84c9917b971e40fd&oe=57022513
<ivoks> Mmike: ^ za tvog frenda
<ivoks> nema kaj slusat muziku dok radi :)
<SilverSpace> ja danas da kupujem uzeo bi si opet iPod touch
<obruT> zanimljivo mi je da mi je nakon instalacije letsencrypt certa osjetno povecan broj scaniranja mog web servera :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: razlog? 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa valjda zato kaj je instalirao letsencrypt
<obruT> mogu biti dva - a) scanneri ne zele scanirati sajt sa selfsigned certom (ovo mi zvuci fakat nevjerojatno)  b) nije problem doci do popisa issueanih certova :P
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma da, al' 1000 kuna za player, glupo je
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<hbogner> fuj kisa
<Mmike> http://www.nabava.net/web-kamere__870/logitech-web-kamera-c-310hd-1280x720-280x720-10-mpixel__2179161
<Mmike> cini se ok
<SilverSpace> kisa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je bacanje novca
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bolje da mu knjigu kupis :)
<hbogner> Mmike, kupi mu eksternu bateriju za mob, pa nek slusa mjuzu na mobu
<rut> dd
<Mmike> vileni: ping
<vileni> tu sam
<dodobas> sto li izjest danas ? :)
<vileni> mi cemo cevape
<vileni> Mmike: pong?
<dodobas> hmm, ja bih mogao na sushi
<Mmike> vileni: DDR3L memorija, to je ona neka s posebnim naponima?
<vileni> da
<vileni> 1.35
<vileni> obicna je 1.5
<vileni> nuc i hp laptop su trosili tu ddr3l
<vileni> pokusaj prebacivanja ddr3l u ddr3 nije islo
<vileni> obrnuto neznam
<SilverSpace> ribu danas
<vileni> kod nas je obicaj cevape petkom
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: kod mene je danas pljeskavica od racica i ribe :)
<vileni> a kako smo preskocili jedan petak, onda smo jucer morali nadoknaditi
<vileni> SilverSpace: to cak zvuci zanimljivo :)
<SilverSpace> vise onako ko popecki
<SilverSpace> samo u rolu 
<obruT> hoba na pekarski
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> argh
<SilverSpace> rpi arch 
<SilverSpace> jucer nadogradio i danas puca wifi veza
<Mmike> vileni: znasi ak imam ddr3 laptop, nemrem ddr3l mmemoriju uzet?
<SilverSpace> kakva je to sad ddr3l
<jelly> #onokad mi se ne da traziti uplatnica pa updateam poziv na broj za iduci mjesec napamet http://poko.etna.hr/
<vileni> Mmike: nisam probao tu kombinaciju, ali mislim da ce mu biti premalo struje
<Mmike> hm, citam sad, veli lik da na x220 ima ddr3l memoriju i da radi
<Mmike> hm, ne, obicnu
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> thnx
<vileni> zapravo, ddr3l ram u ddr3 laptopu bi dobivao previse struje u nekim situacijama
<vileni> mislim da ionako rade undervolting kad stede struju
<Mmike> http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/compatible-upgrade-for/Lenovo/thinkpad-x220
<vileni> ali to mi spada u OC vode, sto ne smatram ozbiljnom upotrebom
<Mmike> tu pak pise da je dd3l
<Mmike> mislim da je svejedno :D
<vileni> a cuj, uvijek mozes probati :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> OPET je crko bojler
<vileni> 300kn cha-ching
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: mi se dogovaramo predugo. Ti si lociran (koliko sam shvatio) negdje Špansko rndarnda a ja sam u Kustošiji. Mogli bi pretakanje crtića izvesti i negdje biliže meni i tebi, a ne u NZ :)
<Mmike> mogli bi
<Mmike> al' sam ja mislio da ti je superica spika sport :)
<VjetarSaSunca> i ja isto tako mislim :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Danas popodne sam u NZ
<Mmike> kada?
<VjetarSaSunca> kad treba :)
<Mmike> 15:30 ?
<VjetarSaSunca> može
<Mmike> IC A DIL
<VjetarSaSunca> yes!
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: uljepsao si mi popodne, svi su me odjebali za rucak :)
<VjetarSaSunca> hahhaha
<Mmike> ovaj na sushi ide, muka mi je bilo kad sam cuo :)
<VjetarSaSunca> sushi, to je ono kad jedeš sirovu ribu??
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> to je ona riza hladna u octu
<Mmike> moze bit i sirove ribe, al' nije nuzna riba, nit da je sirova
<VjetarSaSunca> to je čak odbojnije od sirove ribe! :)
<Mmike> e, iako
<Mmike> jeo sam neki korejski drek
<Mmike> sestra radila
<Mmike> k'o susi, al' nije susi
<Mmike> nesto prenevjarojatno dobro
<Mmike> al' ono, pre fakin nevjerojatno
<Mmike> isto riza ocat
<Mmike> i jos neki drekovi unutra
<SilverSpace> http://izismile.com/2016/01/07/photos_of_things_you_dont_see_everyday_44_pics-44.html
<Mmike> pistacio 
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ugl, vidimo se dolje onda! :) Kaj moram donjet? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Donesi neki strojček u kojeg mogu uštekat eksterni USB3.0 disk
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj crkne na bojleru?
<VjetarSaSunca> Glavninu sam prebacio, moram samo sripat još par "vatrogasac" dvdova
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: koliko toga ima u gigibabama?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: mislim da onaj silikonski drek koji osjeti pritisak vode
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: ne želiš znati što crkne, a kad i saznaš opet si bedast. Uglavnom ispod 300-500kn min ne ide
<Mmike> da, meni doma promjena senzora - 300 kuna
<Mmike> senzor je 200, jos 50 kuna neki navlakoovlazivac i 50 kuna dolazak 
<Mmike> 15 minuta posla
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: za sada jedno 36GB i još dodam 3-4 DVD5
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: o, moze, well under capacity
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moj star cetrdeset godina i jedan kvar do sad imao 
<SilverSpace> ovi novi krepavaju stalno 
<SilverSpace> veli mi moj serviser krpaj stari dok jos radi :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: daj neki mob ako se ne prepoznamo :D
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: opet?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Å¡to opet?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: jes dobio, i daj svoj
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ne znam zakaj msg s tobom ne radi ovdje :)
<Mmike> <VjetarSaSunca> bio si mi na ignore na privatu :)
<BotaniCar> jel se sjeca tko kak se dodaje A zapis u CARNET DNS sucelju ? Nudi mi samo NS zapise
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ahahahahahaa
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: carnet nema DSN sučelje! :p
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ako ih nazoveš onda ti kažu "To ćete imati tamo gdje uzmete hosting"
<BotaniCar> https://www.dns.hr/enduser/editdomain
<BotaniCar> Kenjas bezze vjetre
<VjetarSaSunca> dakle, ja sam dizao 2 dns pod debianom
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: da, ali samo NS možeš upisati
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: nije istina. Vec sam upisivao A zapise
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: kad? koje godine?
<BotaniCar> ove, ne smaraj, javim se kad rijesim, vec sam to imao i bio je neki trivijalan bed
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: oprez. Ja sam pričao s Carentovom službom za korisnike oko toga, tamo ne sjede baš idioti
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: koji dio "vec sam imao to" nije jasan?
<VjetarSaSunca> gle
<VjetarSaSunca> ove, as danas je sedmi dan ove godine
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kakav A zapis
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa ne hostaju oni DNS za tvoju domenu
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: to mu i ja pričam
<VjetarSaSunca> ali BotaniCar je to ove godine mijenjao 
<Mmike> hm, BotaniCar 
<Mmike> sad sam se ulogirao
<Mmike> znaci, kliknes na 'dodaj NS zapis'
<Mmike> i onda ti se otvori polje di upises IP adresu
<Mmike> tj, upises fqdn
<Mmike> i onda imas malo slovo A pored toga di pise 'dodaj A zapis'
<Mmike> i onda tamo uturis ip adresu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: DAJ SCREENSHOT PLIZ, NE VIDIM 
<BotaniCar> jebenticaps
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' vidis onu formu di imas dve plave 'tipke' di pise 'dodaj NS zapis' i na drugoj 'dodaj DS zapis' ?
<BotaniCar> Da
<Mmike> klikni na dodaj NS zapis
<Mmike> jel' ti se otvorilo gore za upisat nekaj?
<BotaniCar> JESA, I c/p SAM fqdn
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> i sad kad to sejvas desno ti se pojavi 'smece' da mosh obrisat
<Mmike> i pored tog smeca imas slovo A
<VjetarSaSunca> Kod mene nema slova A :)
<BotaniCar> nI KOD MENE, to je caka
<BotaniCar> mrle, koji browser ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: kakva je to domena? Za firmu, udrugu, plaćena?
<Mmike> chrome na buturunturu
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> skrinsot
<VjetarSaSunca> nema toga u ni u chrometu na win
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://splivalo.hr/m/domena.png
<BotaniCar> mrle, aj dodaj kao dns "dns2.com.com.hr" 
<BotaniCar> mislim da im forma ne zna kuzit zapise
<BotaniCar> koji imaju vise "."
<Mmike> com.com.hr? :)
<Mmike> si ti siguran da to nije greska? :)
<Mmike> HAHAHH klikcem po PNGu i gledam koji kufer :))))))))))
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nije :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> ok no to je samo A zapis za DNS
<VjetarSaSunca> ako stavim hr domenu pojavi se
<BotaniCar> reci vjetar, a sto ja trazim doli nacin da unesem A zapis ? :D
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ako stavis svoju domenu pojavi se
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: nijesam znao da ti treba samo A zapis za DNS
<Mmike> ako stavis neku drugu ne pojavi se
<Mmike> ne treba mu A zapis
<Mmike> osim ako ne drka po DNS zapisu za com.hr
<BotaniCar> cekcek, DNS mi mora bitiiz domene koju sluzi ?  dns.a.hr ne moze posluzibati DNS za b.hr ?! 
<Mmike> jer meni ne radi ako stavim da mi je dns: ns0.srce.hr, ili ns0.reflected.net ili ns1.init.hr
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to nije DNS kaj administriras tamo
<Mmike> nego .hr DNS serveru govoris koji je autoritativan DNS server za tu tvoju domenu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nije, to su glueovi i to 
<VjetarSaSunca> ja imam ns1.highitpro.net i nema A slova nigdje
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: zato kaj to nije .hr
<VjetarSaSunca> e da
<Mmike> nemrem se sjetit kak se to zove strucno
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ti trebaš samo A record za nameserver?
<Mmike> jelly: ti znas sigurno
<Mmike> glue records!
<Mmike> " If the fully qualified domain name of any name server for a zone appears within that zone, the zone administrator provides IP addresses for that name server, which are installed in the parent zone as glue records; otherwise, the delegation consists of the list of NS records for that zone."
<Mmike> znaci, ti oces pimpek.hr imat, zakupis stroj u rusiji, daju ti IP adresu 50.55.56.57, i ti hoces da ti je to dns
<Mmike> odes u carnet i registriras pimpek.hr
<Mmike> odes na dns admin i tamo upises da ti je DNS za pimpek hr ns0.pimpek.hr
<Mmike> i onda dodas jos glue record koji veli da je to 50.55.56.57
<Mmike> i onda na ruskom hostingu dignes bind i unutra napises sve kaj treba
<Mmike> dodas NS zapise
<Mmike> dodas A recorde za ns0, ns1 i kaj vec trebas
<Mmike> e onda
<Mmike> otvoris domenu spalimtisrce.hr
<Mmike> i hoces da ti to hosta nejmserver od pimpek.hr
<Mmike> odes na carnet admin sucelje i napises da je DNS za spalimtisrce.hr - ns0.pimpek.hr
<Mmike> ne upisujes nikakve IP adrese, jer ti ne treba glue tu
<Mmike> i onda na bindu koji je na ns0.pimpek.hr dodas novu zonu i unutra slozis sve kaj treba
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kuish?
<VjetarSaSunca> i onda ja smaram :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: on sigurno ima neki skroz 11sti problem al' mu se nije dalo tipkat pa je pitao genericko pitanje :)
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: tko sad kenja bez veze :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: lijepo sam ti rekao da sam dizao dvije virtualke pod debianom za DNS servere, priča je stara mjesec dana možda i ispričana je ovdje
<BotaniCar> Anywho. Imaju bug u sucelju: ne mozes kao DNS server s A zapisom za neku domenu dodijeliti server ciji FQDN ne pripada toj domeni. Sto je krivo i potrgano. 
<BotaniCar> Anywho, fajlali su bug i javit ce se 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: naravno da mi ne treba glue, sto se tog tice, bez glueta mozes sveskup
<Mmike> pa ak ti ne treba glue kaj ce ti IP adrese
<Mmike> kaj bi bilo krivo?
<BotaniCar> Zelim ga, ne treba, ali ga zelim.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemaju bug, glue mosh dodat samo na svoju domenu
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: jel tebi danas petak? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: " If the fully qualified domain name of any name server for a zone appears within that zone, the zone administrator provides IP addresses for that name server, which are installed in the parent zone as glue records; otherwise, the delegation consists of the list of NS records for that zone."
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da sad ne rasclanjujemo nase kompetencije, biti cu kratak: ako je ovo sto trazim krivo, zakaj su zaprimili bug ? 
<Mmike> znaci, ak ti je DNS server za domenu koju registriras na nekoj drugoj zoni, onda nemas kaj upisivat IP adrese
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: koliko tebi treba do Sporta?
<Mmike> zato da te skinu s ledja, za 2 dana ce ti rec 'invalid bug, won't fix' )
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: 15 minuta
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako nemas upisan IP , onda bu ti tvoj vlastiti server non-authoritative
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: cekam da mi se deploya pimpek neki da mogu dalje pokrenut deploy pa krenem
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mosh upisat IP samo ako je u istoj zoni
<Mmike> inace ne upisujes
<VjetarSaSunca> ok. Ja krecem, mozda malo okasnim
<Mmike> znaci, opet: ako si registrirao botanicar.hr i hoces da ti je dns ns0.botanicar.hr, onda ti treba glue i onda upisujes IP
<Mmike> ali ako hoces da ti je dns za botanicar.hr na ns0.splivalo.hr onda ne upisujes nikakve IPjeve nego upises ns0.splivalo.hr
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja bi rado da ne upisujem i u , na primjer, avalonu to ne radim. Medjutom tamo mi se sve resolva fino i bez IPa , na carnetu nece. to sam vec jednom prolazio
<Mmike> da ne upisujes 'i u' ?
<Mmike> pa ako ti je za ISTU zonu moras upisat IP
<Mmike> ako nije, onda ne moras
<Mmike> tj, ne upisujes
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel mozes zamisliti scenarij u kojem zelim IP i za drugu zonu ? "ne moras" i "ne smijes" nije isto
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne mogu, zakaj ti to treba?
<Mmike> to ne radi tak
<Mmike> nemas kaj upisivat
<Mmike> ne upisuje se
<Mmike> glue je samo za ISTU zonu
<BotaniCar> Jer, velim, domene registritane u carneta koje nemaju A record me jebu, one u avalonu ne jebu
<Mmike> daj primjer neke koja te jebe
<BotaniCar> Eo, com.com.hr me jebe
<BotaniCar> **digera.hr me jebe, pardon
<BotaniCar> com.com.hr dela - jer je pri avalonu :)
<Mmike> ok, digera.hr
<Mmike> ajmo vidjet
<Mmike> NS zapisi:
<Mmike> dols-a.digera.hr
<Mmike> dns2.digera.hr
<Mmike> tukson
<BotaniCar> Ti znas da se ovo logira ? Sad ce mi posjecenost weba porasti 400% 
<Mmike> sto drugi da ti kazem
<Mmike> ti si tukson 
<Mmike> tu MORAS stavit glue
<Mmike> ondosno upisat IP adresu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to sam sad promijenio jer mi klijent dahce za vratom. Do juce su bili *.com.com.hr 
<Mmike> kaj je *.com.com.hr ?
<BotaniCar> danas sam mijenjao IP snop u kojem sam, i stari A mi je neispravan, a ovi su mijenjali sucelje i nemrem popravit
<Mmike> to nist ne znaci, nemre to bit NS zapis
<BotaniCar> nego sam si morao modificirati zonu 
<Mmike> ja tebe nist ne kuzim
<Mmike> digera.hr je imala NS zapis prije - kakav?
<BotaniCar> Ne kuzis ti nish, a ja sam u telfonima do grla ribek, nemrem :*
<Mmike> pa nauci se pricat kak spada :)
<BotaniCar> sve kaj je sad NS *digera.hr je bilo NS *.com.com.hr 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nemre * bit
<Mmike> to ti je greska
<BotaniCar> nemrem jer si mi sekundaran naspram telefona, ali te tak volim da tipkam i kad se s ljudima razgovaram 
<Mmike> *.com.com.hr nemre bit NS zapis
<BotaniCar> ma, jebote !
<Mmike> pa nemre, jebo tebe 
<BotaniCar> Napiso sam * da ne ponavljam DNS DNS2 i kurac :)
<BotaniCar> Velim ti da nemrem tipkat
<Mmike> prestani pricat ko moja i tvoja zena
<Mmike> ja neznam citat misli
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo, bbl :*
<Mmike> znaci NS zapis za digera.hr je bio dns2.com.com.hr ?
<BotaniCar> da
<Mmike> super
<BotaniCar> i imao je A zapis
<Mmike> to se neda resolvat :)
<BotaniCar> I hocu ga promijeniti - ne da
<Mmike> zato ti ne radi
<Mmike> NEMAS KAJ TO MIJENJAT
<BotaniCar> Ne da se reosolvat jer nema A u carnetovom sucelu/bazi vise
<Mmike> nema kaj to bit u carnetovom sucelju
<BotaniCar> i tebi caps radi 
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> host dns2.com.com.hr
<Mmike> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Mmike> kuzis?
<Mmike> potrgano je
<Mmike> tebi je com.com.hr potrgana
<Mmike> ne digera.hr
<Mmike> tj, i digera je, posredno
<BotaniCar> Mmike: maknuo sam stare DNS zapise s com.com.hr u sebi jer mi je bilo brze nego se drkati s tetom koja mi se tam javila. Ovo je postkoitualna rasprava, problem sam rijesio
<Mmike> za com.com.hr veli:
<Mmike> NS zapisi:
<Mmike> dols-a.com.com.hr
<Mmike> dns2.com.com.hr
<Mmike> znaci, u com.com.hr domeni MORAS dodati glue 
<Mmike> i upisati IP adrese
<Mmike> BotaniCar: moras com.com.hr zonu popraviti
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> host dols-a.com.com.hr
<Mmike> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Mmike> nist kaj ti je u com.com.hr se nece resolvat
<dodobas> Velim ti da nemrem tipkat .com.hr
<dodobas> Host dols-a.com.com.hr not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<Mmike> eh taj servfail
<Mmike> ova nova tastatura je malo sugava
<BotaniCar> Interesantno kak meni i kolegi iz druge firm dela :) Kak trazite ? Jel ping dela na taj server uopce ? Mijenjao se IP, tko zna na kaj se resolva dok se ne propagira nova adresa
<Mmike> BotaniCar: facepalm
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jesi popravio?
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> host dns2.com.com.hr
<Mmike> dns2.com.com.hr has address 185.3.195.38
<Mmike> ooo
<Mmike> popravio :)
<SilverSpace> ke
<obruT> nego, maticna podrzava napon memorije 1.5v, a vecina memorije koja zadovoljava uvjete brzine radi na 1.65v.... na netu nalazim svasta, od nemoj to nikad do sve je to ok, spusti napon memorije i sve ok...
<obruT> tko je u pravu ? :)
<dodobas> interneti... :)
<obruT> fakat mi nije vise nist jasno... sto vise citam, to mi je manje jasno
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu ‘Spyware’ 
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/01/ubuntu-online-search-feature-disabled-16-04
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/xerus-release-date.jpg
<SilverSpace> vrijeme je za spavanje
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-09
<Mmike> BUSILICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
<Mmike> obruT, kakva to maticna?
<obruT> recimo ova: GIGABYTE F2A88XM-HD3
<Hrki> e momci, zanima me
<Hrki> kako to recimo ako promijenim DNS mogu npr. gledati americki netflix ?
<Hrki> https://tvunblock.com/
<CrazyLemon> Hrki Å¡ta fali hrvatskom netflixu?
<Hrki> pitam sa tehnicke strane
<Hrki> jer mi kolega u njemackoj i zeli americki netfliux
<Hrki> a hrvatskome fale serije i filmovi koje ameri vrte
<Hrki> nije isto
<Hrki> ja ne kuzim poveznicu sa dnsom
<Hrki> da je proxy ili vpn mi je jasno, ali dns :)
<CrazyLemon> a vjerovatno misle da ako koristis americki dns da si u US a ne EU
<CrazyLemon> jer ono..80% ljudi ne zna sta je dns pa koriste one sto jih router providea a router providea ISP dns most of the time
<jelly> udaljena tocka ne zna koji dns ti koristis.  Ono sto se moze promijeniti je odgovor, tj. ip adresa koju ces dobiti da se uopce spojis na neki servis ako domena ima geodns
<jelly> dakle ako si na comcastu u philadelphiji dobis drugi odgovor za "www.google.com" nego ako si u stuttgartu ili pusci bistroj
<Mmike> obruT, pa to je ista memorija koja ide tu: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97%20Extreme6/?cat=Specifications
<Mmike> doduse, ova podrzava i low voltage
<Mmike> al' 1.5V je bilo kaj sto kupis u duckasu
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jelly> http://www.jebiga.com/arcaboard-future-transportation/
#ubuntu-hr 2016-01-10
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://net.hr/webcafe/svastara/snimljeni-dokazi-da-postoje-andeli-cuvari-nema-drugog-objasnjenja-zasto-su-prezivjeli/#1
<jelly> jebemti net.hr i debilne naslove koji nemaju veze sa sadrzajem
<jelly> also, dobar dan!
<Mmike> jelly, i tebi
<Mmike> PMS je pred ili post menstrualni sindrom?
<obruT> pred
<obruT> moja zena ga ima ocito i za vrijeme :P
<dodobas> ma to P... to je iluzija
<Mmike> ne, mora bit i post
<Mmike> moram provuc ethernet do kodi-laptopa, imam 400-500k/sec max kroz wireless
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto, ostali mobiteli i laptopi u kuci rade odlicno
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace>  :P
<Mmike> instalirao sam config wizzard u kodi
<Mmike> brijem da mi je sve potrgao :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: joj ne to raditi 
<SilverSpace> mucio se ja dan dva da vratim na svoje postavke 
<SilverSpace> ii izbrisem sve nepotrebno sto je wizzard instalirao
<Mmike> mda
<Mmike> treba fusion instalirati i addon installer
<Mmike> i to je to
<Mmike> i onda na ruke kaj ti treba
<Mmike> sad imam 1001 plugin 
<SilverSpace> da to dvoje i finito
<Mmike> i nit jedan ne radi kak spada
<Mmike> a onaj navi-x 
<Mmike> pa to je smece najvece
<Mmike> tam nema nist
<Mmike> moram si slozit striming tv programa opet
<SilverSpace> navi x nije los ako trazis sport
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma uzasan je - sucelje je katastrofa, zeleno nekak, nagurano, nemam pojma... i 90% stvari unutra mi ne radi
<Mmike> obruT, kak/sto ti koristis za gledati telku preko kodija?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: mene repeater za 200kn spasio od slabih brzina po kući
<jelly> mene cat5e instalacija
<Mmike> jelly++ :D
<Mmike> iako mi fakat nije jasno
<Mmike> wgetam s mreze, imam 2mbita
<Mmike> koliko mi daje adsl
<Mmike> erm, 20mbita
<Mmike> 25 cak
<Mmike> rsyncam na storage, imam 600k/sec
<Mmike> iowait na oba ne postoje
<Mmike> cpu 5%
<SilverSpace> LN
<SilverSpace> sutra pocinje skola
<VjetarSaSunca> lol
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: pogeldaj malo postavke rsnyca ako ima Å¡ta (nisam se dugo bavio time)
<VjetarSaSunca> Ja sam piljio u FTP client koji nije htio povući više od 10mbit preko wirelessa
<VjetarSaSunca> a speedtest je rekao da može povući 38mbit
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> pa sam vidio da je tamo neki netko skresao input buffer u settingsima :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<jelly> Mmike: kakav storage?
<jelly> valjda nije mips od 200MHz na kojem rsync i ssh uzmu 100% cpu
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> storage je 4jezgreni ahtlon
<Mmike> a klijent je laptop sa core2duo
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/netflix-neces-razbojnice/867271.aspx
<SilverSpace> majke ti mile koli inbecila na komentarima
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-02
<niko007> huhu
<niko007> ima koga? 
<jelly> nema
<vileni> Mmike: https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/
<dodobas> putar
<SilverSpace> dobro jutro radni narode
<Mmike> vileni, https://cryptoreport.websecurity.symantec.com/checker/
<Mmike> vileni, aj vidi jel' ti javlja da si vulnerable?
<vileni> Mmike: sta ti je rekao na ssllabs?
<vileni> kaze i meni da sam na beast
<vileni> koliko vidim rc4 je rjesenje za beast, ali on ima druge napade
<Mmike> pa pise disejblk
<Mmike> a ja jesam
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/8
<Mmike> !DES:!RC4:!MD5:!PSK:
<Mmike> ja imam !3DES jer sam imao 3DES u listama 
<Mmike> al' i to kad maknem, ovaj i dalje brije na BREAST
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> BEAST :)
<Mmike> idem doktorima
<Mmike> vidimo se
<jelly> meni se to ne da vise istrazivati, copy/pasteam sa https://mozilla.github.io/server-side-tls/ssl-config-generator/ ili https://cipherli.st 
<SilverSpace> bome do placa i nazad ko da sam se na sljeme penjao
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<Vlado9A> netko me je ovdje prošli tjedan pitao za jednoredne konektore 10p s 2mm rasterom... obruT?
<Vlado9A> skladištari su mi trenutno zauzeti u drugom skladištu tako da danas neću imati pristup, ali pogledati ću svakako sutra
<Vlado9A> toliko o tome.
<Vlado9A> Moram se primiti posla i ne mogu ostati online... vidimo se kasnije popodne ili navečer, have a nice day all!
<SilverSpace> Genius Unveils World’s First Battery-Free Wireless Mouse
<SilverSpace> kak lazu
<sillyslux> haha, koja je ovo tipkovnica?
<jelly> > Go currently doesn’t offer a monotonic time source (see issue 12914 for discussion).
<jelly> ha
<Vlado9A> obruT
<Vlado9A> si tu?
<Mmike> grad je sablasno prazan
<Mmike> dosao sam od zarazne do doma za 20 minuta
<vileni> da, pregenijalno
<vileni> do posla preko petrove za 25min
<Mmike> jelly, ma, it does, samo treba includat externi djidjabarbar
<vileni> Mmike: http://www.ezy.hr/artikl/asrock_beebox_barebone_n3000/asr_beebox_n3000bbb_rma/23245
<jelly> Mmike: includat?
<jelly> instalirao sam kodi na debian stretch (testing), i zahanga sliku svakih 15 minuta
<vileni> jelly: da nije screensaver? :)
<jelly> nije
<jelly> 15 minuta je ~cca~
<jelly> i daje cudne greske od mouveau drivera u dmesg
<jelly> tak da... probat cu opet nvidia blob, i ak to radi, opet odjebat nouveau na dulje vrijeme
<jelly> mpv mi na sličan način blokira sa istim streamom, samo malo rjeđe
<Mmike> jelly, nemrem sad nac, ima neki superTime.ovo.ono koji ti vrati monotonic time, pa mosh racunat timeDiff kak spada
<Mmike> nvidia blob ti je okejac
<Mmike> vileni, koliko to moze playat h264?
<vileni> meni je na intelu
<Mmike> erm, h265
<vileni> h264 bez problema, h265 nemam pojma :)
<vileni> jel rpi moze h265?
<vileni> Mmike: cijena je ono sto je bitno kod toga, ako sam dobro vidio 500kn je
<Mmike> vileni, yup, kosta k'o rpi sa svim dodacima
<Mmike> al' ak nemre h265 onda dzaba, imam rpi vec
<Mmike> pre smijesno mi je kak mi googleadsi rokaju oglase sa ventilima :D
<Mmike> vileni, to je intel grafika? nisam siguran koliko je to u mogucnosti plejat hdvidijo
<jelly> vjerojatno "bez problema"
<jelly> ak moj HD3000 laptop iz 2011 moze hardverski dekodirat h.264
<Mmike> jelly, a, koji proc imas?
<vileni> h264 nije problem
<jelly> ne sjecam se, neki sandybridge
<jelly> mozda i5-2520M 
<ivoks> brijem izaci iz email biznisa :)
<ivoks> i prijeci na gmail za firmu; komentari?
<jelly> to si vec odavno mogao :-)
<Mmike> nikad
<Mmike> gmail je ocajan 
<jelly> gmail je imap i smtp
<jelly> ne moras koristit web
<Mmike> jelly, pa, zato ti je i radilo ok, rekao bih, jer cpu sve odradi
<ivoks> inbox.google.com mi je olaksao zivota al drasticno
<Mmike> ovaj N3000 je daleko losiji cpu
<jelly> Mmike: pa nije cpu
<jelly> velis mu --hwdec=vaapi, i onda je GPU 
<ivoks> zato i mislim preci za firmu
<jelly> ivoks: ak ti bas trebaju super-duper server-side filteri po headerima, po svacemu, razmisli o office365
<ivoks> ne trebaju
<ivoks> inbox to sve lijepo obradjuje
<jelly> ja sam naprosto iznenadjen, imaju skoro sve fichure od exchange server-side filtera
<ivoks> ali ni office365 nije losa ideja
<jelly> jedino ne znam koliko kosta
<jelly> kad si sonjo koji ide po list priceu
<ivoks> linux solution provider s emailom na windowsu :D
<jelly> nije na windowsu, samo na microsoftu :-)
<jelly> jos je hotmail bio na 'bsd-ju
<ivoks> dok nije presao na windows
<ivoks> bio je BSDu dok ga MS nije kupio
<jelly> da, i trazio 5x vise hardvera :-)
<ivoks> meni su izgubili sve mailove kada su presli
<jelly> ali MS se opametio u medjuvremenu
<jelly> From: 	sofia@sexlinija.com
<jelly> Subject: 	Vaš prijatelj Vas je pozvao da se priključite sajtu Erodate.hr
<jelly> nije mene, nego mailman admina :'(
<jelly> kaksezvao onaj... ripgrep?
<jelly> imam regexp od 200KB za kojeg grep oće uzet 6GB memorije, tu sam ga ubio jer je zaswapao cijelu mašinu
<Mmike> jelly, nisam nikad probavao silversearcher i ripgrep sa tak velikim regularcima :)
<Mmike> al' do try, share results, sad me zanima
<Mmike> a i zanima me kaj ima fakin regularac od 200K :)
<jelly> grep -f necega sa par tisuca redova
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ee, da
<Mmike> tak sam ja kodove gradio
<Mmike> kad smo imali nagradne igre
<Mmike> izgeneriram 10M kodova, i pepsi trazi 3M
<Mmike> i onda za 2 tjedna kazu 'mi bi jos 1M'
<Mmike> i tak svaka 2-3 tjedna bi oni jos 500-600k
<jelly> idiots
<ivoks> velim ja
<ivoks> google :)
<ivoks> imaju unlimited cpu power
<ivoks> :D
<sillyslux> i ne samo to
<sillyslux> https://research.google.com/pubs/QuantumAI.html
<ivoks> zivcira me erste
<ivoks> ne prima paypal uplate za doo
<ivoks> a svasta
<ivoks> mogu si izvaditi visa electron negdje
<ivoks> i onda na to uplacivati
<ivoks> i onda s toga vaditi i izdavati racun na gotovinu :D
<jelly> kak ne prima?
 * jelly blinks
<ivoks> paypal izvrsava uplate samo na visa i visa electron
<ivoks> a erste pravnim osobama daje mastercard
<jelly> cek, maestro ne?
<ivoks> pravne osobe ne dobiju maestro
<jelly> ha
<ivoks> i sad si mogu otvoriti privatni racun
<jelly> znaci... dobijes tekuci sa debit mastercardom?
<ivoks> na koji cu si moci uplatiti
<jelly> kao firma
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> dobijes ziro sa debit mastercardom
<jelly> d,a sorry
<jelly> weird
<jelly> al mozes otvorit virtualnu visu electron?
<ivoks> virtualnu?
<jelly> da, kaj nema erste virtualne odn. prepaid kartice?
<ivoks> mozda mozes, ali to je opet na fizicku osobu
<jelly> pih
<ivoks> al kaj...
<ivoks> drzava od sad prati i tekuce racune
<ivoks> pa si ne mogu ni na tekuci isplatiti
<Mmike> ivoks, pbz ti ima vizu za poslovne korisnike
<ivoks> znam
<Mmike> frend radi neki kufer pa tak uzima paru na firmu
<ivoks> pbz i zaba
<jelly> kao dugogodisnji korisnik, nemoj pbz
<ivoks> nisam ni mislio
<ivoks> necu zbog ovoga mijenjati banku
<ivoks> https://www.erstebank.hr/hr/gradjanstvo/racuni-i-kartice/ziro-racun
<ivoks> ima i ovo
<ivoks> ali ne znam je li se to kvalificira
<Mmike> imam cudan problem
<jelly> "Gradjanstvo" nije firma
<Mmike> imam stroj sa LXCjem gore, koji ima internu IP adresu. s IPtablesima 'forwardiram' sav promet s neke javne IP adrese na hostu u taj kontejner. 
<Mmike> pa kad ocistim iptablse onda gadjam nginx na hostu, inace gadjam nginx u kontejneru
<Mmike> nginx na hostu ima za ama bas sve sto mu dodje '302 Location: http://www.google.com/'
<Mmike> i kad maknem  firewall rul, odvede me na gugl
<Mmike> medjutim, vratim firewal rul, reloadam
<Mmike> i chrome me i dalje odvede na google
<Mmike> i gledam u chrometu headere, ovaj k'o da se i dalje spaja na taj nginx na hostu
<Mmike> kad curlam, odem u kontejner
<jelly> i onda pobrises cache u browseru
<Mmike> imam upaljene one dev-toolse
<Mmike> pa se cache ne dira
<ivoks> ffx mi umire
<ivoks> u m i r e
<ivoks> bar je bolje nego prije
<ivoks> navodno mogu traziti erste card club visa karicu
<ivoks> karticu
<ivoks> https://www.erstecardclub.hr/hr/poslovne-kartice/visa
<ivoks> ahhhhaaaaa
<ivoks> al brijem da kreditna nece ici
<ivoks> da ce morati biti debitna
<ivoks> sto je visa electron
<ivoks> https://blog.erstebank.rs/sadrzaj-bloga/koje-kartice-erste-banke-koristiti-paypal/
<ivoks> srbi imaju
<ivoks> Visa Business Charge je kartica namenjena pravnim licima za plaćanje i podizanje sredstava na PayPalu.
<ivoks> koje su to ludorije
<ivoks> u erste banci me upute na erste card club
<ivoks> ovi me salju u erste banku
<ivoks> reko pa kaj vi niste jedno te isto
<ivoks> https://www.erstecardclub.hr/hr/poslovne-kartice/visa/visa-business-charge#naknade-i-uvjeti
<ivoks> vs
<ivoks> https://www.erstecardclub.hr/hr/configuration/leads/uvjeti-i-karakteristike/visa/poslovne/visa-business-charge.modal
<ivoks> wtf
<jelly> HTPC za 600kn? :-) http://www.njuskalo.hr/neispravni-prijenosnici/thinkpad-t420-14-oglas-21192509
<Mmike> glasan ventilator
<jelly> jel?  Moj je tih.  Doduse moj je novi T430 dio, uglavljen u T420s
<jelly> tak je lik rekao, barem, vjerujem mu :-)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> vremenom ti ventilatori prozvizde
<Mmike> a pogotovo ak ti stoji negdje oko telke di je prasinetina i to
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/180825/vozac-se-maknuo-kako-bi-drugi-automobil-mogao-proci-pogledajte-gdje-je-zavrsiohttp://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/180825/vozac-se-maknuo-kako-bi-drugi-automobil-mogao-proci-pogledajte-gdje-je-zavrsio
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/180825/vozac-se-maknuo-kako-bi-drugi-automobil-mogao-proci-pogledajte-gdje-je-zavrsio
<SilverSpace> bas vozac 
<jelly> i mene vesele glupe stvari
<jelly> brojilo struje preslo 65536
<obruT> :)
<obruT> jelly: kolikobitno ? :)
<jelly> cca 17
<Mmike> super mi je kad neki kufer odluci da mi xorg.conf ne treba
<Mmike> i onda ga obrise
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-03
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<vileni> jelly: najbolja stvar kod laptopa kao htpc-a je da uvijek imas tipkovnicu kad treba nesto popraviti :)
<jelly> da, ako je tipkovnica ispravna
<rut> pa di ste tutaci .. 
<rut> ima kakav tool da vidim misice servera ? .. cista snaga ..
<Mmike> rut, povray, dakako :D
<rut> ee to te jucer pitao . daj mi onaj link sto ti skupljas rezultate
<rut> da imam usporedbu
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<rut> eee to :) tnx
<jelly> kakve misice
<rut> ma cpu .. evo dao mmike link za usporedbu
<Mmike> rut, aj daj svoje da te dodam :D
<jelly> Mmike: tko je darek!
<Mmike> cek da vdim
<rut> http://pastebin.com/HA801TxM
<rut> 2x8 (32HT)
<hbogner> o/
<Mmike> rut, to je neki serverator?
<rut> da
<Mmike> rut, eto si dodat :)
<Mmike> tusiranje, doktor, selo
<Mmike> vidimo se sa sela
<rut> tnx
<obruT> ono kad se html tablica renda tako da je stvar citljivija kad otvoris source :P
<jelly> ha, na #croatia na idolnetu ukupno jedan ico sam čuči 
<obruT> nije istina ! :)
<jelly> ha
<obruT> nego, openstackovci... koliko je ova stranica azurna ? :P https://www.openstack.org/software/project-navigator/
<obruT> nesto mi tu fali... a i grafici contributiona nisu updateani par mjeseci...
<Hrki> nego, koji usenet reader je ok na winsima ?? 
<Hrki> nekad sam koristio 40tude, ali to se vec ne razvija vise od 10god
<obruT> koje boje cipela nosi Belinda Bedekovic ?
<obruT> who cares ! :)
<obruT> Hrki: sto nemas neki linux za njuze ? ja ne znam jesam li ikad bio na njuzima iz windowsa... nisam ni na ircu koliko se sjecam
<obruT> ssh na virtualku s linuxom i slrn rade sasma ok ak sam nekim cudom cudnim na windowsima (u zadnja 3 mjeseca je to i moguce) :)
<jelly> a virtualka je na tom istom laptopu? :-)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-mtV-nOomU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Lenticular clouds in Novalja :: Duration: 00:17 :: Views: 290 uploaded by Matej Seletković :: 3 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Hrki> obruT: a neznam, treba mi za winse
<Hrki> linux ne koristim za to
<Mmike> obruT, kaj ti fali (openstack)
<Mmike> obruT, koje/kake temperaturne senzore preporucljivas?
<SilverSpace> vece
<Mmike> SilverSpace, DJESIII
<SilverSpace> Mmike: Doma :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-04
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<jelly> jutar
<dodobas> putar
<dodobas> what ... https://amazonlightsail.com/
<SilverSpace> jutar 
<obruT> dodobas: ja cu se vjerojatno uskoro prebacit na scaleway...
<dodobas> obruT: ti si ih bio spomenuo prosli tjedan 
<dodobas> ?
<obruT> e jesam da, na drugom kanalu :)
<obruT> na razmjeni...
<obruT> cine mi se ok za te pare, EU bazirani su...
<dodobas> nisam siguran zasto Amazon ulazi i na trziste VPSova 
<obruT> valjda vide neke pare, danas svaka susa ima svoj vps :)
<obruT> jos ako kosta ko dvije pive...
<ivoks> i to je to
<obruT> hmmm da, gledam sad cijene hetznera, najnizi paket je osjetno bolji i jeftiniji od ovog sto ja placam
<vileni> ja bi tamo neki od servera na aukciji :)
<vileni> stariji i7 sa 48gb npr
<obruT> tak to ide... uzmes paket i placas ga blazen u nezanju da ista firma nudi duplo bolje i jeftinije stvari
<obruT> isto kao ih HT... placam uslugu koja je duplo sporija i nesto skuplja od njihove trenutne najslabije
<obruT> jebemti fail2ban :P nisam skuzio da se pokusavam ulogiravat s krivim usernameom i jos WTF-am kak je krivi password... i sad me odreze...
<Mmike> obruT, scaleway ti nije bas stabilan
<Mmike> ja sam imao tamo backup dns i mail server
<Mmike> mreza im je totalno u banani
<Mmike> pa sam maknuo sve na linode :D
<Mmike> ima netko preporuku za neki tool koji moze napraviti hrpu fajlova i direktorija a da nije bonnie?
<obruT> Mmike: hmm, frend kaze da s njima nema nikakvih problema...
<Mmike> obruT, probaj
<obruT> mislio sam si i hetzner prebacit sa skuplje slabije masine na jeftiniju jacu :P
<Mmike> obruT, ja sam htio tamo jer imaju podrsku za juju
<Mmike> pa mi je to skroz kul trebalo bit
<Mmike> medjutim to s mrezom mi je bio totalni ispizd
<Mmike> 50% vremena neki kurac ne radi, a 2 put su imali major network outage, u 2-3 mjeseca koliko sam bio tamo
<Mmike> s tim da su oni armovi prakticki neupotrebljivi
<obruT> jedino ipv6 im nije ko na hetzneru, dobis samo jedan ip... a i hitler se ljuti zbog toga :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PL5B7_zkt4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Scaleway - IPv6 :: Duration: 03:50 :: Views: 1,002 uploaded by Pufosul Misterios :: 25 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obruT> ma armovi me ne zanimaju, samo x86/64 vps
<Mmike> obruT, yup, ja sam dns imao na armu a mail na vpsu
<Mmike> linode je masu masu bolji
<Mmike> sve s hecnera sam na linode prebacio
<vileni> linode nema ispod 10$ mjesecno nista
<jelly> cak je i amazon jeftiniji :-)
<vileni> pa bas idem gledati
<jelly> vileni: a kaj bi ti
<vileni> jelly: nista, ja sam sretan sa ovh atomom od 5eur mjesecno :)
<jelly> pa da
<vileni> i imam jos 2 vpsa negdje
<vileni> ajd, ima vise rama linode nego aws
<vileni> ali na aws je barem cijena po satu stvarno cijena po satu :)
 * ivoks presao na gmail za posao
<ivoks> nema vise thunderbirda
<obruT> ivoks: imas business ili ovaj obicni ?
<ivoks> business
<ivoks> g suite i to
<obruT> znaci dajes amerima laksi uvid u poslovanje :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ali
<ivoks> znajuci koje sve velike firme koriste gmail, miran sam
<obruT> btw. gmail kao takav ne mora iskljuciti thunderbird :)
<ivoks> ameri imaju puno vece ribe na raspolaganju
<Mmike> linode kicks ass
<Mmike> amazon je skuplji
<Mmike> i losiji
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> $5 je entry vps na onom amazonu koji je neko pejstao gore
<jelly> koliko je linode najjeftiniji?
<obruT> 10$ ak je vjerovati webu
<obruT> i nije bas neka konfa za te pare, radije bih imao to na herzneru
<sillyslux> ja bi ovo https://fsdata.se/server/raspberry-pi-colocation/
<hrvojem> mongdb FTW: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13317045
<jelly> mmm, ćufte u rajčici
<sillyslux> haha google prevoditelj "malina Pi colocation"
<jelly> obruT: kaj onda ovaj brije da je amazon skuplji
<obruT> jelly: linodeov najjeftiniji vps je poprilicno jaci od istokostajuceg amazonovog :)
<vileni> ako samo vps trebas da
<vileni> ovo na amazonu se moze kombinirati sa svim ostalim njihovim uslugama
<ivoks> meni se vise ne da zajebavat s odrzavanjem tih strojeva
<ivoks> sve outsourcam
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5p0gqCIEa8 audio nsfw..but funny :D
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Amazon Alexa Gone Wild! (ORIGINAL) :: Duration: 00:25 :: Views: 8,001,524 uploaded by f0t0b0y :: 118,191 likes :: 4,504 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> sto je krumpir gulas?
<jelly> junetina, gulaš, krumpir, tak to, gusto, na žlicu
<ivoks> Programming bug. Assertion failed, see log.
<ivoks> veli meni Thunderbird
<obruT> ko je otvaro firmu u zadnje vrijeme ? gdje se iscupali popis djelatnosti ? naso na vise webova, malo se razlikuju popisi :P
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> imas nekoliko klasifikacija
<ivoks> barem dvije :)
<ivoks> NKD i NKD 2007 il tak nes
<ivoks> najbolje ti je platiti nekoga da ti to sve odradi
<ivoks> nisam ja slucajno celav
<obruT> ma to ce ionako popisati javni biljeznik kod kojeg ionako moras otic i platit ga
<obruT> samo bih htio u nacelu napraviti neki popis da tamo ne zujim previse
<obruT> gledam popis djelatnosti od jednog frenda, firma otvorena prije par godina, nema nekih djelatnosti ni u nkd 2002 ni nkd 2007 :P
<ivoks> ma to ni oni sami ne znaju
<ivoks> to je sve cuspajz
<ivoks> lagano otpisujem i odoo
<hbogner> odoo?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> zoho mi se cini dosta dobar
<dodobas> fun fact ... Django 1.11 ce biti zadnji koji ce sluzbeno podrzavati Python 2.7 ... https://www.djangoproject.com/download/#supported-versions
<dodobas> :)
<jelly> mašala
<dodobas> cak se nesto raspravlja da ce biti Python 3.6 only ... ali Debian Jessie support period je jos validan u 2018 ... a na njemu je Python 3.4 ... vjerojatno je slicno i s redhat (i derivatima)
<jelly> ni prvi ni zadnji put da upstream izignorira distre 
<jelly> i LTS
<dodobas> a ne znam, Django people are good people
<jelly> jessie će imati LTS do... 2020
<jelly> al iskreno, tko koristi verzije web frameworka iz distre?
<jelly> :-)
<dodobas> jelly: s obzirom na packaging policy ... mislim da nitko ...
<jelly> ne znam zaš se ovi iz debiana opće prave da to netko koristi
<dodobas> pack.policy ... u smislu ... da ako tvoj python paket ovisi o nekom python paketu koji nije u repozitoriju... znaci da moras ici prvo taj 3rd party package pakirati... pa tek onda svoj ...
<jelly> da, i to imaju
<jelly> 50 python-kufer paketa samo da bi django ili neki slicni kua radio
<dodobas> not true... but ...
<jelly> što je u načelu ok, ali je borba s vjetrenjačama
<jelly> jer developere u načelu boli đon za LTS i distre i jednu kopiju libraryja
<dodobas> ne kuzim zasto bi se distra uopce brinula oko paketa ... mozda je prije 5 godina to jos bilo zgodno ... ali treba prepusiti da se 'platformski' package manager brine oko paketa platforme
<dodobas> nodejs -> npm, python -> pip, rust -> cargo, ...
<jelly> zato Å¡to distre imaju dobri package manager, a jezici imaju Å¡ugavi 
<jelly> pip je dobio kriptografske potpise prije 2 godine
<jelly> do tad... bilo tko je mogao MITM bilo kad
<dodobas> a da ...
<jelly> svaki jezik mora izmislit svoj loš package manager, i ponavljati sve greške prethodnika jer im se ČINI da distre samo kompliciraju
<dodobas> ali opet, jel to odgovornost neke distra ?
<jelly> ovisi... kome, kao korisnik, ili kao admin, ili kao dev, vjeruješ?
<jelly> ja više vjerujem onome što debian distribuira nego random egg-u koji se pokupi pip-om
<dodobas> pa, eventualno se kao 'dev' mogu brinuti oko toga na sto ce biti deployano ... ali i za to mogu reci ... to ni tako treba raditi sysop
<jelly> dodobas: je.  To je doslovno što "distra" znači
<jelly> distribuira softver :-)
<ivoks> slicno je i sa openstackom
<ivoks> oni imaju svoje python module
<ivoks> pa jednostavno moras to sve zapakirati svakih 6 mjeseci, jer se prebrzo razvija
<ivoks> opcenito, distribucije postaju sve beznacajnije, a agilnost u distribuciji novih verzija je nova stvar
<ivoks> zato i postoje svi ovi novi alati koji omogucavaju vendoru da zapakira svoj softver za neku ili sve distre
<ivoks> tipa snapd
<dodobas> ni archlinux (rolling dista) ... platformski paketi se ne azuriraju dovoljno brzo ...
<ivoks> jednostavno ne mozes pratiti upstream vise
<dodobas> jel snapd OCI ?
<ivoks> ne znam sto je oci
<dodobas> https://www.opencontainers.org/about
<ivoks> pa... snapovi nisu containeri
<ivoks> lxc/lxd su containeri
<ivoks> docker, rkt itd
<ivoks> oci mi djeluje kao jos jedna 'ajmo proglasiti forum i sisat novce' institucija
<ivoks> do sad je uvijek bilo da je industrija definirala standard, a ne konzorciji :)
<jelly> ivoks: i ne mozes pratiti rupe u svakoj pojedinoj komponenti
<jelly> sto je puno veci problem sa svim nacinima distribucije koji agregiraju >1 komponentw
<ivoks> jelly: ima puno nedostataka, da
<ivoks> ali jebiga, svijet je odlucio
<ivoks> velis, ti imas jebo.me/pas
<ivoks> jel svedjani daju registraciju na .se, bas me zanima
<jelly> svijet je glup 
<jelly> dok god te ne lupi po glavi i novcaniku, security je nebitan
<ivoks> nije to bas tako
<jelly> je
<ivoks> ja sam 11 mjeseci slusao 'security ne da'
<ivoks> 11 mjeseci
<ivoks> i rekao 'ok, onda cemo drugacije'
<jelly> inace ne bi imao LXC kao podlogu
<ivoks> i onda mi je puko film
<ivoks> i reko, daj ti dovedi tu ekipu da ja vidim zasto se ovo ne moze
<ivoks> i onda skuzis da nemaju pojma o tome kako linux opce radi
<jelly> jer bi netko to analizirao, vidio kak su namespacei inherentno sranje i rekao nemere
<dodobas> ivoks: cini se 50$ godisnje za .se domenu :)
<ivoks> veli lik 'mora biti apparmor i selinux, oboje raditi'
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> i hrpa toga
<ivoks> pa reko, ajmo onda sve na stol u ovih zadnjih 11 mjeseci
<ivoks> i vidis da je 'ne' receno svemu jer ne znaju sto je to
<ivoks> a ne zato sto je nesigurno
<ivoks> nego *oni* ne znaju sto ce s time, pa je onda ne
<jelly> da su domaci, rekao bi im "kaj koji kurac niste rekli NE ZNAMO"
<dodobas> i domaci odgovor 'koji kurac nisi pitao da ne NE ZNAMO'
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/01/89-pinebook-arm-laptop-release-date
<sillyslux> ujbt https://liliputing.com/2017/01/kingston-launches-2tb-usb-flash-drive.html
<SilverSpace> ides novi ferrari motor ide preko 1000konja
<SilverSpace> mozda bude nesto ove godine
<SilverSpace> http://techno-logic-art.com/clock.htm
<SilverSpace> the clock
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-05
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> kulen
<ivoks> jutro
<SilverSpace> bijelo govno pada
<vileni> ~snijeeeeeeeegh
<vileni> Mmike: snijeg
<dodobas> Mmike: snijeg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: snijeg
<obruT> Mmike: snijeg !!!
<jelly> Mmike: ^
<dodobas> idem skinut openSuse ... Sorry, the page you are looking for is currently down for maintenance. ... https://software.opensuse.org/
<dodobas> :)
<obruT> dodobas: mislim da ti je poruka jasna :)
<obruT> dodobas: koliko mi se cini iz nekih pisanja u zadnje vrijeme, ti si u potrazi za nekom okolinom koja je odrziva u preduzecu ? pocevsi od OS-a do upravljanja dev platformama ?
<dodobas> obruT: da... moram se vise potruditi ... challenge accepted 
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> vileni, dodobas, SilverSpace, obruT, jelly ++  :)
<dodobas> obruT: mislim da je moja potraga slicna onome kad Mmike dize buku jer mu se promjenio font rendering ... 
<dodobas> rjesenje je ... just let it go... don't rock the boat ...
<dodobas> :)
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Chingon - Malagueña Salerosa
<jelly> .weather zagreb, croatia
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 32°F / 0°C (Wind Chill: 24°F / -4°C); Humidity: 93%; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Nne, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 9 mins, 8 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 35°F / 2°C; Low of 19°F / -7°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 27°F / -3°C; Low of 14°F / -10°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 26°F / -3°C; Low of 13°F / -11°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<jelly> .more
<sillyslux> more, more
<dodobas> vidis, vidis ... ovo bi trebalo probati ... https://ipython.readthedocs.io/en/stable/interactive/shell.html
<sillyslux> da, to ili javascript
<sillyslux> http://www.christoph-wickert.de/blog/2013/03/10/dont-use-a-programming-language-for-configuration/
<sillyslux> hahaha
<jelly> kak da pretvorim ćušpajz u cuspajz?
<jelly> echo ćušpajz | recode -f utf8..ascii
<jelly> recode: Invalid input in step `UTF-8..ANSI_X3.4-1968'
<jelly> a bez da radim search replace bajtova
<jelly> jer to je very 1990s
<jelly> ili 80s
<jelly> echo ćušpajz | iconv -f utf8 -t ascii//translit
<jelly> ali...
<jelly> Debian 7 i 8: echo Đorđe | LC_ALL=hr_HR.UTF-8 iconv -f utf8 -t ascii//translit 
<jelly> ?or?e
<jelly> Debian 9 (not released yet)
<jelly> Dorde
<jelly> i jebigasad
<dodobas> zanimljivo ... opensuse ... root (brtfs) /home (xfs) ... :)
<dodobas> tako je bilo po defaultu :)
<obruT> dodobas: bitno je da sa /home ne izgubis podatke, za ostalo lako :)
<obruT> jelly: glupo pitanje, al, jel tebi "input" uopce je utf-8 ? :)
<dodobas> obruT: fun fact ... xfs je bio jedini FS na kojem sam izgubio podatke ... :)
<dodobas> jer kao treba military grade UPS na kojem je spojeno racunalo ... ako kojim slucajem nestane struje ... pa pa pa pa podaci
<jelly> obruT: je
<jelly> na starim linuxima radi za sva slova osim dj
<jelly> zalkjučak: mail server di to treba, treba dić na ultra novi testing debian
<jelly> koji, ajd, upravo ulazi u freeze
<jelly> a Đorđetu do tad neće mail radit...
<obruT> dodobas: ma da ? ja sam ga fakat dugo koristio i to na vise masina i nikad nikakvog problema... nesto sitno sam izgubio na ext2, a sve sam izgubio na reiserfs-u :)
<obruT> brijem da su mi podaci bili ubijeni i zakopani...
<obruT> i tak... hakom ima kartu dostupnosti brzina neta, vidim da je u mojoj zgradi dostupna brzina preko 100 mbps bez pokretnih mreza, dakle optika ili sto vec... jedino, zasto ne napisu i koji provider to nudi :P jer, znam da nudi terrakom kojeg ne smatram providerom nego zajebancijom... HT kaze da ne nudi :P
<dodobas> obruT: link ?
<obruT> dodobas: http://mapiranje.hakom.hr/hr-HR/SirokopojasniPristup
<ivoks> to su ovi sa sirokim trbusima?
<dodobas> obruT: duboko uvaljujem 
<ivoks> reiserfs je jedini fs koji se meni razletio
<obruT> dodobas: klikaj po ovim gore brojkama i mici slidere :) u ovom sto po defaultu otvori, nema sanse se snaci :)
<SilverSpace> gemist
<jelly> obruT: ak napisu koji provider nudi, onda konkurencija moze da ULJETI 
<obruT> kak mislis konkurencija moze da uljeti ? :)
<obruT> recimo da pise da u mojoj zgradi terrakom nudi optiku, mislis da bih HT ista napravio po tom pitanju ?
<jelly> HT je prespor, ali mozda VIP bi
<obruT> nist, idem im pisat :)
<jelly> :-DD
<obruT> dragi VIP-u, u mojoj zgradi drugi nude optiku, STA CEKATE !?!
<obruT> i fakat mi nije jasno, ima 4 povezana nebodera, dakle gomila stanovnika i jedan ima optiku... fakat ne razumijem zasto je problem provuci to nesto sitno kabela i u druge ulaze
<obruT> HT ovu optiku, je li
<obruT> terrakomovu imaju i drugi
<jelly> cudni su putevi HTovi
<jelly> obruT: znas kaj, pisi iskonu da uvedu u ova ostala 3 :-)
<obruT> kuzim da im se ne isplati povuci do kuce ili male zgrade, ali da nece do nebodera...
<obruT> jelly: pisacu Iskonu, posaljem tebi mail ili ? :)
<obruT> Zvonimir Vrbanc jos uvijek radi tamo ?
<jelly> lol, jelly nije prodaja
<jelly> on isto nije prodaja vec odavno
<jelly> hm, kajjaznam, probaj prodaja@i.h
<obruT> hmm, Vrba je neka strategija, ZvonE je za poslovne korisnike...
<obruT> Mmike: jel se vidis stogod s ZvonE-tom ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: i u mojoj zgradi imao optika ali jedan ulaz nema jer se stanari bune i nedaju razvlacit kabel po ulazu u kanalice 
<SilverSpace> nek bi oni kroz postojecu instalaciju 
<SilverSpace> i sad nitko nema u tom ulazu optiku
<SilverSpace> samo cekam dan kad ce netko letet sa balkona 
<SilverSpace> ludi su 
<SilverSpace> kaze jedan lik kaj to oni razvlace hoce dignut zgradu u zrak 
<sillyslux> sta je ta optika? optical fibre i/ili coaxial cable
<sillyslux> pogleda na terakomu pa vidio da oni prodaju paket "optika" a ono coax
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: ma svasta pod tu optiku prodaju 
<sillyslux> :(
<sillyslux> svamota
<SilverSpace> imas razvodnu kutiju do koje je optika i dale ide koax
<sillyslux> pa uvik negdje bude i malo staklo na putu paketa do mog modema...
<obruT> sillyslux: ma taj terrakom je pisurija od providera... a to je vjerojatno hibridna mreza, optika do zgrade, koaksijalac po zgradi
<SilverSpace> obruT: bas to 
<sillyslux> tenkju
<obruT> ne znam kad ce HT krenut vec s g.fast
<obruT> nesto su se prijetili vec za proslu godinu za pilot, a nista jos koliko mi se cini
<SilverSpace> tcom nejde ni do zgrade u mojem kvartu 
<SilverSpace> nego samo do cvorista u kvartu 
<SilverSpace> i opet guraju kroz zicu
<sillyslux> pa tu disam ja i onako nema nista dsl 4mbit
<sillyslux> samo ono 3/4G
<SilverSpace> samo kaj je sad to ide kroz zicu brzinu skinanja do 100
<sillyslux> pamije tele2 mobilni a pokucni
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj upload ostane mali 
<SilverSpace> jer ne moze drugacije
<SilverSpace> i to oni zovu optika
<sillyslux> kaze marketing
<SilverSpace> ee
<SilverSpace> marketing
<Mmike> obruT, jednom-dvaput godisnje :) arneov rockas, hubertov rockas :)
<Mmike> dodobas, one can't get go font rendering!!!
<Mmike> obruT, kaj fali terrakomu, imas neka first/second hand iskustva?
<Mmike> jebote, bacilo mi bicikl
<Mmike> na balkonu
<Mmike> kako puse
<obruT> Mmike: second hand s njihovom VPS uslugom :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> vps 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> to k'o ona omonia i nijhov vps
<Mmike> al' internet im je actually dobar
<Mmike> obruT, si presao na scaleaway?
<obruT> Mmike: nisam jos... mislim da cu ostat na hetzneru, al cu si odjavit trenutni vps i prijavit novi (duplo jaci za manje para, nabijem ih :P)
<Mmike> obruT, kaj ti nije linod bolji?
<Mmike> ja imam 2 mala hecnera
<Mmike> i sad sve micem na linod
<Mmike> imat cu jedan linod
<Mmike> sa 10ak kontejnera gore
<obruT> omonija, to je ovo ? :) http://www.omonia.hr/
<Mmike> hahahahahahah :D
<obruT> nuff said :)
<obruT> vidim da je terrakom popravio web, prije koji mjesec se na pol stranica umjesto teksta prikazivale placeholder varijable od templatea
<Mmike> obruT, https://omonia.hjr :D
<Mmike> erm, hr
<Mmike> valjda je netko umjesto 301 stavio 403 :D
<obruT> to redirecta na njihovu phpIPAM aplikaciju :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> super-certificated :D
<obruT> i ako je vjerovati nekim sajtovima, doticna verzija phpipama ima ponesto exploita :)
<obruT> al posto nisam ja takav, necu se s tim igrat :)
<Mmike> ja sam lijen :D
<Mmike> ne radi mi facebook chat
<Mmike> vec 3-4 dana
<Mmike> milina :D
<obruT> ne radi ni meni, nije mi radio nikad ! nisam ga ni isprobo, moro bi prvo otvorit facebook account
<obruT> nego, jeste vi tu nesto nedavno raspravljali o konfiguraciji apacheta i BEAST-u i tome ?
<sillyslux> <j_elly> meni se to ne da vise istrazivati, copy/pasteam sa https://mozilla.github.io/server-side-tls/ssl-config-generator/ ili https://cipherli.st 
<obruT> ma ja sam sebi slozio konfu, al me taj beast ne jebe ni 5% odnosno ne uzbudjujem se zbog toga
<Mmike> sillyslux, te konfe isto BEAST-vulneradble
<Mmike> po onom symantec checkeru
<Mmike> hahaha
<Mmike> kolinda se snimala ispred bijele kuze
<Mmike> hahahaha
<Mmike> uzas :D
<Mmike> zena je totalno degradirala funkciju predsjednice :)
<Mmike> * Cannot join #glusterfs (User limit reached).
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> * Cannot join #glusterfs (User limit reached).
<Mmike> mater :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-06
<sillyslux> emtibemti, jeli ovo praznik danas? ducani zatvoreni? hoceli li bit barem toplog sendvica?? :(
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> no da
<obruT> jutro radni narode...
<sillyslux> jeli radu ducani danas?
<Hrki> radi konzum
<sillyslux> opa vec sam mislio da necu jest
<obruT> ih, nisi pripremljen za izvanredne situacije... da danas izbije zombie apokalipsa ti bi umro od gladi ako te vec zombi ne bi pojeo
<sillyslux> pa da!
<dodobas> putar
<obruT> moja zena je preper, a da ni ne zna sto to znaci... nemos uc u spajzu da ti neki komad hrane ne padne na glavu
<Hrki> hahaha zombi apokalipsa
<Hrki> to ce mi biti isprika ako mi najdu doma zolju
<sillyslux> uff nebi ja jeo zolju
<Hrki> ma kaj jeo, za obranu od zombija
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: pa kaj bi ti falilo malo dijete poslje zderacine ovih dana :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: tak i kod mene po svuda ima konzervi i sestra samo vice ne diraj to trebat ce nam :)
<sillyslux> eh bas je bilo zderacine... ja sam samac, i nije mise dalo ista spremat
<dodobas> Intel NUC Kit NUC6i7KYK Intel Core i7-6770HQ, Intel Iris Pro 580, 2x DDR4 SO-DIMM, 2x M.2, WLAN, BT, Thunderbolt 3 + Toshiba OCZ 256GB SSD RD400 NVMe M.2 + 2 x 16GB HyperX Impact DDR4 SO-DIMM 2133MHz PC4-17000 CL13 === 984 €
<obruT> bas lijepo, lshw mi ne daje nikakve detalje o memoriji na glavnom kucnom kompu...
<obruT> dodobas: ne znam jel krivo gledam, al izgleda da se doticna kutijica na amazonu prodaje za 580$
<dodobas> obruT: amazon.de ? 
<dodobas> sto ne placam neku carinu porez na amazon.com ?
<obruT> dodobas: ma .com ... malo me nervira tolika razlika u cijenama u americi i u EU... najvise me zivciralo za jedan laptop koji tamo kosta oko 600-700$, a kod nas losije opremljen takav model preko 1000€
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj ima NUC
<SilverSpace> imas*
<dodobas> mozda nabavim
<dodobas> obican laptop je 2000-2500 € ... NUC je 1000€
<dodobas> s 32Gb rama ... i7 ... ovo ostalo i nije toliko bitno
<sillyslux> evo nove nucove su najavljene
<sillyslux> 7gen
<sillyslux> https://liliputing.com/2017/01/intel-launches-kaby-lake-nuc-mini-desktop-computers.html
<sillyslux> NUC7i7BNH
<dodobas> nah ... ruzni su
<dodobas> i nemaju Iris Pro
<sillyslux> ah... ono prijenosnik :(
<sillyslux> https://liliputing.com/2016/12/lenovos-new-thinkpad-laptops-include-models-with-intel-optane-storage.html
<sillyslux> bog zna sta triba za taj optane
<sillyslux> ako je nesta extra onda mozda nuc8gen
<dodobas> sillyslux: well, ako ti je 16Gb dosta ... 
<dodobas> `There are some catches though. Only a few of Lenovo’s laptops will have Optane drives, and those drives can only hold 16GB of data, so the laptops will also have larger hard drives or SSDs to hold most of your files and programs. The Optane SSD will be used for temporary cache storage, which should speed up a computer’s performance without driving up the price astronomically.`
<sillyslux> pa kombinacija
<sillyslux> ah cijena astronomicna
<sillyslux> :/
<sillyslux> pa dobro onda ono ruzno crno
<sillyslux> ja bih useo neki za kojeg ima fanless case
<dodobas> NUC za 1000€ je i tako puno ... 
<dodobas> koliko glasan moze biti ... sigurno manje od graficke s 13 fanova ... 
<sillyslux> pa meni je dosta i3 i 16gb i mozda pxeboot pa bez lokalne memorije, spustise cijena na 400 mozda manje
<dodobas> zasto onda ne uzmes nesto tipa computestick ili kako su se zvali ...
<sillyslux> ali... prije 10 minuta mi nestala ploca 1tb idem ja rebootati...
<sillyslux> computestick atomcic?
<sillyslux> 2gb rama
<sillyslux> 1 ekran?
<sillyslux> heh
<sillyslux> kakav desktop, nikakav
<sillyslux> nestala mi ploca pa se vratila nakon reboota
<sillyslux> jeli moze netko ovo procijeniti? http://jebo.me/pas/9
<sillyslux> pa meni to jos izgleda dobro
<SilverSpace> https://www.wdc.com/products/wdlabs.html
<SilverSpace> ma ja sam zadovoljan i sa AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 APU with Radeon(tm) R3 × 4 
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja razmisljam da si uzmem jos jedan/dva za pojacat kucni labos
<obruT> hmm, jel sve ok s hr ubuntu mirrorom ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja sam jako zadovoljan za po doma super radi 
<SilverSpace> jos sam si ovu plocu uzeo http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AM1H-ITX/
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/sticker/AM1-SaveEnergy-AM1H-ITX.jpg
<SilverSpace> nisam mjerio nikad 
<SilverSpace> nazalost nema tih ploca vise 
<obruT> SilverSpace: meni je kucni servercic na tome sad vec neko vrijeme i radi sasma ok... bas sam danas isprobao koliko mu je opterecenje kad na njemu dignem iscsi target pa na drugoj masini dignem virtualku koja doticni koristi za disk... i cak radi ok :)
<obruT> a sad bih za neka testiranja htio imati jos bar dvije slicne kante :) da trose malo, imaju barem 4 corea i ne kostaju previse... nekak mi se cini ovo kao dobar omjer... a nije mi bitno da bude ne znam koliko jako
<obruT> mislim da cak necu uzimat kucista nego nabavit neki komunikacijski ormar i u njemu sklopiti da samo zaserafim maticne, ubacim napajanja i to...
<obruT> razmisljam da cak napravim elektroniku da ih remotely mogu palit gasit
<obruT> pa napisat ironic/maas drivere za to :)
<obruT> hmm, nije da tih procesora ima bas nesto za nabavit kod nas, u dva ducana...
<obruT> jel vidio tko kad intel j1900 u pogonu, jel to cemu ?
<dodobas> obruT: imas budget ... citam :)
<dodobas> prihvati se spremanja stana, mozda ti se budget poveca :)
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> zasto se ja ne mogu ssh at na svoj destop racunalo 
<SilverSpace> pas kosti 
<SilverSpace> sa njega ide na sve uredaje ali na njega ne
<SilverSpace> Failed to restart ssh.service: Unit ssh.service not found.
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> tko god da je izmislio ssh treba mu dati nobilovu nagradu
<SilverSpace> exit
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-07
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Hrki> dan
<Hrki> Vlado9A: jel ti mozda delas kao strojar ?
<Mmike> tak je zima da sam si morao pojacat radijataor :D
<Vlado9A> Hrki: ne, radim kao elektroničar :)
<Vlado9A> zakaj pitaš? :)
<Vlado9A> ima jedan moj imenjak u Končaru kaj servisira liftove, ako si ga slučajno sreo... linuxaš do daske :)
<Vlado9A> ali ni on nije strojar neko elektroničar :)
<Vlado9A> *nego
<Vlado9A> as far as I know
<bartiduu> pozdra
<bartiduu> v
<Vlado9A> v i tebi bartiduu 
<bartiduu> imam pitanje oko vise private keya  
<bartiduu> vise kod mene znaci dva 
<Vlado9A> reci
<bartiduu> stavio sam iste u .ssh config
<bartiduu> i na pocetku mi izbacilo da je problem u 0644 sto sam onda stavio u 600. No sada ako stavim komandu ssh ubuntu tri puta pita za pass onda na konektira..a normalno mogu sa komandom korisnik@ip na taj server
<Vlado9A> bartiduu: ne koristim ssh, ali ovdje ima ljudi kojima je ssh kao dobar dan, vjerujem da ce ti se netko javiti i pomoci
<bartiduu> hvala
<Vlado9A> bartiduu: sjecam se starih dobrih vremena kada sam bio ubuntu korisnik i sjecam se da mi je ssh radio dobro u lokalnoj mrezi, dalje nisam niti pokusavao, vjerujem da bi to u ubuntu distribuciji trebalo raditi okay
<bartiduu> radi ako se spajam samo na prvi server
<bartiduu> i to je sve lokalno
<bartiduu> ali kada se spajam na drugi sa drugim keyom...stanga
<bartiduu> jer ako se ne varam gleda onaj prvi id_rsa.pub
<Vlado9A> bartiduu: sjecam se da sam se spajao na lokalna racunala naredbom ssh -X user@machine ili ssh -p 22 user@machine i ti je radilo okay
<Vlado9A> *i to je tadilo okay
<Vlado9A> *je radilo
<Hrki> Vlado9A: ma mislio sam da si strojar, pobrko sam likove sa kanala
<Vlado9A> sve 5 Hrki ;)
<Vlado9A> Hrki: ali ako trebas neku pomoc, reci slobodno, znam covjeka koji bi ti vjerojatno mogao pomoci ako je u pitanju strojarstvo
<bartiduu> Vlado9A, i meni se spaja ali samo na jedan server
<Vlado9A> bartiduu: vjerojatno ti drugi serveri nisu dobro postavljeni
<bartiduu> jer ako se ne varam drugi server gleda isti pub od prvog 
<bartiduu> mooze bit
<bartiduu> i bome je 
<bartiduu> nije
<bartiduu> mogu i na ovaj drugo normalno ali sa istim pub keyom
<bartiduu> ali ako stavim drugi pub key onda nista od toga
<Vlado9A> jesi mozda probao guglati 'how to set ssh server in ubuntu'
<Hrki> ok, memorirat cu te :D
<bartiduu> Vlado9A, jesam naravno 
<bartiduu> ma budem ja to sredio jedino sto sam mislio da cu puno prije
<bartiduu> hhehehe
<Hrki> jel vi priznajete cpanel?
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A> bon žur i tebi SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: jel zima
<SilverSpace> si obavio plac danas :)
<Vlado9A> ma kakva zima... ovo je super, bio sam cak na placu uujutro,vec negdje ok 9h :)
<SilverSpace> hm kaj ak imam dva rutera u mrezi sa istim ip adresama necu moci vidjet ni jednog u pregledniku 
<SilverSpace> nisam nikada ustekao dva rutera u mrezu 
<SilverSpace> eh super nije isti ip
<SilverSpace> hm pm nece na internet a koliko vidim sve ok 
<SilverSpace> a hoce samo je krivi link 
<dodobas> putar
<SilverSpace> jebemti google ni on nezna sve
<dodobas> SilverSpace: sto si ga pitao ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma nesto u vezi openwrt
<SilverSpace> kako ocistiti skinute paket koji su instalirani
<SilverSpace> tj. gdje ih drzi 
<SilverSpace> ako ih uopce drzi negdje
<dodobas> mozda utility za pakete ima neki --help ?
<dodobas> onaj NUC od jucer ... slozio sam ga na amazon.de ,,, za 1100€ ali sa Samsung 960 EVO 500GB SSDom ... 
<dodobas> kazu da cita s 3000mb/s a pise s 1800mb/s ... 
<dodobas> mozda da uzmem dva pa ih slozim u RAID0 to bi bila hebenica
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> puno mi je to love
<dodobas> ili mozda ZFS/BTRFS znaju raditi s time
<SilverSpace> a nuc bas ne trosi manje struje
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa nacu ga na betriji od 9V vrtit? ne znam zasto bi to bio problem ?
<SilverSpace> ja zadovoljan sa amd 5350 APU
<SilverSpace> dodobas: je tebe drzava placa :)
<dodobas> ja na ovo gledam kao na zamjenu za Workstation racunalo/laptop
<dodobas> SilverSpace: well, ne bas ... od 1.10.2016 sam u privatnoj firmi
<dodobas> :)
<SilverSpace> da znam tebi treba jaci stroj 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: a da nisi vise na faksu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> si jos tam oko kvatrica
<dodobas> SilverSpace: za mediaBox/Home imam onaj mali ARM ...
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jes
<SilverSpace> bemti vise na router od 4mb ne mozes u openwrt instalirati luci 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: imam onaj neki Minix X8 ... ali nisam siguran u model
<SilverSpace> naraso nesto wrt
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ti minixi su odlicni 
<SilverSpace> nedavno jednoga slagao 
<SilverSpace> prije nove godine
<dodobas> znam da moze vrtiti sto hoces ... plan je instlirati nesto sto nije android ...
<SilverSpace> 1200kn lik platio 
<dodobas> ima ih i nesto s Intel Atom procesorima ...
<SilverSpace> ja imam mygica jos dvojezgreni i 1G rama i to jos radi 
<SilverSpace> petgodina vec
<SilverSpace> doduse sad ne bu ni on dosta imao prostora jer ima 4G 2G zauzme android i sad imam samo 300mb praznog 
<SilverSpace> vec mi se jednom zbricko radi tog 
<SilverSpace> kodi zauzme sve 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> gledam sad da nesto uzmem 8glavo i sa 8G bar 
<dodobas> ovaj ima ili 16 ili 32 Gb ... 
<dodobas> *ovja moj
<SilverSpace> i ran 2G onda sam miran 
<dodobas> samo ne znam sto da stavim na njega
<dodobas> preporuke ?
<SilverSpace> kaj da zamjenis android
<dodobas> ili neki drugi android ili neku linux distru
<SilverSpace> a gle google pa vidi kaj gore ide
<SilverSpace> na ovu moju mygicu ide linux gore neki ali ne radi dobro 
<SilverSpace> a android 4.4.2 zadnja verzija kaj ide gore 
<SilverSpace> tak da nemam bas izbora
<SilverSpace> trebas vidjeti kaj uopce ide gore
<dodobas> a da,..
<SilverSpace> android je ok mozes se i poigrati 
<SilverSpace> kodi radi super
<SilverSpace> za medija centar nema bolje od androida
<SilverSpace> dodobas: imas za njega air misa ? 
<SilverSpace> ili obicni daljinac
<SilverSpace> ja naviko na air misa i super mi je 
<dodobas> air mis... to je ono kad mases ko idiot po zraku... ako je to onda imam to :)
<SilverSpace> ako nis drugo za pasijans :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas:  to je  :D
<dodobas> da navikens se ... ali recimo probao igrati Hearthstone ... zabolila me ruka nakon sat vremena ... :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mislio sam malo van ali sam odustao 
<SilverSpace> zima je
<dodobas> SilverSpace: zima je, ali je i hladno :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH60-R8MOKo
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Honda Riding Assist :: Duration: 00:51 :: Views: 1,559,679 uploaded by Honda :: 9,690 likes :: 148 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-08
<Vlado9A> snijeg pada
<Vlado9A> i kaj bumo sad, najbolje da pozovemo hak :D
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro :)
<Hrki> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel se spremas negdje na zaledeni slap :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: zasto pitas ? :) 
<obruT> SilverSpace: ekipa mi je otisla u Alpe ovaj vikend, ja nisam mogao... 
<obruT> ak temperature ostanu niske, sljedeci vikend razbijamo lod
<obruT> s/lod/led/
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa tak gledam ledene vodopade na plitvicama :)
<SilverSpace> pa se sjetih tebe
<SilverSpace> joj imam desetak regulatora svijetla za popraviti a neda mi se 
<obruT> SilverSpace: cak se u Pazinu smrzo slap :)
<SilverSpace> sad samo da na pada pola metra snijega i to je to 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> bio bi red... slapovi se ne vole zamrzavati bez snijega...
<obruT> iako ako je dovoljno dugo hladno...
<SilverSpace> od sto kabela bas nemam onog kaj mi sad treba
<SilverSpace> jebena slucajnost
<obruT> to je uvijek tako, a tocno takav ti se svaki dan petlja i smeta...
<obruT> tak je meni uvijek, npr. hdmi kabel, uvijek je tamo gdje smeta, uvijek kad vadim nesto drugo, doticni kabel se nadje tamo i smeta... i onda kad ga trebas, e pa nema sanse naci
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja prije nekog vremena narucio na ebay neki kablic i na dan kad je dosao nadem bas takav isti u kutiji 
<SilverSpace> pa ziv bi se pojeo 
<jelly> lod!
<obruT> na radiju upravo svira "Ken Lee ti libu dibu dacu" :)
<dzidan> join bitcoin-hr
<jelly> lol
<dodobas> eh... 
<SilverSpace> nestalno struje i sad mi steka internet
<obruT> bas cudno... sto internet radi na struju ? :)
<SilverSpace> brzina pala
<SilverSpace> jebeni susjedi svi navalili na internet
<infy-> Danas cijeli dan bez interneta...
<infy-> I sad napokon modem se sinkronizirao, no međutim upload 1Mb/s :/
<infy-> Sutra stižu tehničari vidjeti što ima.
<jelly> ak je to manje od 70% onog sto placas, sad mozes dobit... popust :-)
<infy-> Plaćam 80/15. Up mi je trenutno 1 Lol. Jednostavno se ne želi syncat kak treba. I vjerojatno će izgubit sync za koji sat (pretpostavljam neispravan je uređaj). Vidjet ću za manji račun jer ga danas uopće nije bilo koji 13, 14 sati :)
<infy-> Al da samo odjednom puklo sve. Zaista zanimljivo. Do tada sve 5.
<SilverSpace> cekic
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> oh
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/01/meet-gpd-pocket-7-inch-ubuntu-laptop
<SilverSpace> ima klitach
<SilverSpace> https://i0.wp.com/liliputing.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/gpd-pocket_02.jpg
<vileni> taman
<vileni> to bi nosio posvuda
<SaKiKnin> dobraveče
<SaKiKnin> ledeno
<obruT> hmm, trebam za par kompova fizicki smjestaj OS-a na samom kompu, dakle network-only rjesenje ne dolazi u obzir, gledam sto mi je najbolje napraviti sa sto nizom cijenom, ne treba mi velik prostor, 16 GB max, nekako bih izbjegao USB stickove... prvo sto mi pada na pamet je CF kartica i SATA adapter.... ima netko boljih prijedloga ? inace, koliko vidim u nekim ducanima, najjeftiniji SSD je jeftiniji od najjeftinijeg HDD-a... ako k
<accountant> laku noć
<accountant> exit
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-01
<Vlado9A> Hello ubuntu-hr world and happy new year 2018 :P ;)
<Vlado9A> pospanci :D
<wathoom> takoder!
<jelly> \o/
<sillyslux> The new year has arrived in California, and with it comes broad legalization of marijuana.
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgHnvbYlW2k
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Guinness World Record For World’s Largest Aerial Firework Shell :: Duration: 05:10 :: Views: 2,009 uploaded by Red Robot - Intelligent Distribution :: 46 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<infy-> np sretna nova
<infy-> Volim kad cmts padne u 00:51 na novu godinu
<infy-> Mrtvi bnet
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
 * SilverSpace Svima sretna nova 2018 
<CrazyLemon> http://pythonsweetness.tumblr.com/post/169166980422/the-mysterious-case-of-the-linux-page-table
<sillyslux> "<Kristjan> I'm in urgent need for money. Please help me." sad ima i paypal racun!!!
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> neki lik prosi novce na ircu, prije je imao IBAN iz kojeg se vidi u kojoj banci ima racun
<jelly> oho, stigle su TCL televizije u nase ducane https://www.cnet.com/topics/tvs/best-tvs/ https://www.links.hr/hr/led-tv-55-tcl-u55p6046-dvb-t2-c-s2-android-tv-ultra-hd-4k-smart-tv-wifi-a-750100184
<jelly> (also, testiram irc za mobitel)
<SilverSpace> jelly: nikad cuo 
<infy-> Irc za mobitel? Ssh klijent? :^)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-02
<jelly> postalo je medjunarodno pitanje <freekevin> Sauvin: where were you in 1991?
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> Sretni Praznici!
<ivoks> sretno novo leto! :)
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> 360° https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTcx0OHehdE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Xiaomi Mijia 360º Test- Overcast Day, Seaworld (Courtesy Banggood.com) :: Duration: 04:50 :: Views: 4,127,034 uploaded by Naomi 'SexyCyborg' Wu :: 22,328 likes :: 3,765 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> eto...
<ivoks> init no more
<ivoks> sad smo dlivio :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj si novu firmu otvorio a staru zatvorio
<obruT> dlivio ? :) sta to znaci ? :)
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/947954343097094144/pu/vid/1280x720/_nPjw1YOCUum8a1r.mp4
<SilverSpace> koji luđak
<obruT> bome... tko je tip ? nisam skuzio iz videa
<ivoks> obruT: bas nis :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: otvorio novu, stara je obrt, pa ce se zatvoriti kroz koji mjesec
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.brumotti.com/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: aha obrt zatvara 
<SilverSpace> obruT: ovaj nece doziveti starost
<SilverSpace> kud sve vozi 
<obruT> 4
<obruT> da, fakat... mogo sam skuzit bradicu :)
<jelly> ivoks, wtf je dlivio!
<jelly> osim sto je domena vjerojatno dliv.io 
<obruT> mozda download ivoks input output
<ivoks> jelly: nis :)
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/izvodenje-gradevinskih-radova
<ivoks> lijepo
<jelly> to je kao teoretski da ne kopa svatko posebno istu trasu?
<obruT> dok ne vidim Zagreb Voltino, ignore :P
<jelly> ovdje po puli ima dosta ftth, bas sam se iznenadio
<ivoks> jelly: dlivio.xyz
<ivoks> di su dobra rebarca u zagrebu?
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> viza za juznoafricku republiku jos nije gotova
<ivoks> putovnica je kod njih mjesec dana
<sillyslux> kod njih? ambasada?
<Mmike> ivoks, R&B Food: https://www.rnbfood.com/menu/
<Mmike> ivoks, imas i u mostovima u Radnickoj, jako dobra, al' ova u RNBju su bolja i ambijent je bolji i pivice su bolje i imas jos divnih stvari za pojesti (iako sam ja jeo samo rebra tamo :D )
<ivoks> a ti si ziv
<ivoks> ides sutra z menom i nevenom? Mmike 
<ivoks> it's on me
<Mmike> ivoks, oh oh! Pa fakat nebi bio red da to odbijem! :D
<ivoks> eto, poslao ti invite
<ivoks> a sad idem doma...
<ivoks> sillyslux: da
<ivoks> jos k tome u drugoj zemlji
<ivoks> morat cu se ja do atlasa zaletiti i vidjeti koji k se desava
<sillyslux> weird... kako oni mogu uzet tvoj dokument?!
<sillyslux> ako sta ima provjerit, ispuni formular, mozda jos daj kopiju putovnice, onda kad odobre odi tamo da ti zalipe vizu ili stave neki pecat, sta vec... samo uzeti putovnicu i da je samo sat vremena, meni je nekako fani
<Mmike> ivoks, dlivio? Init odlazi? Gotovo? 
<sillyslux> zasto ne dliv.io?
<ivoks> Mmike: init odlazi
<ivoks> sillyslux: zato kaj se zauzeto
<Mmike> eh :( init je bilo bas kul ime :D
<ivoks> osim toga, ovo ce biti tehnoloska kompanija
<ivoks> ali ne informaticka kompanija
<sillyslux> eh vid.io sad... parkingkrewac
<ivoks> i dlivio.com su uzei
<ivoks> to sam ponudio i novce, pa cekam odgovor :)
<sillyslux> pa to bi zabranio samo tako
<sillyslux> i sve trgovanje domenama
<ivoks> dlivio.xyz je sasvim ok :)
<ivoks> imam i .tech
<ivoks> i .co
<ivoks> i .life
<ivoks> itd...
<sillyslux> ... lol
<ivoks> i .net
<ivoks> i .org
<ivoks> i .eu
<ivoks> .hr mi ne daju :D
<sillyslux> sta onda ti je to nest vrrrrrlo ozbilno?
<sillyslux> llol wat? kako ne i .hr?
<ivoks> mogau kupiti
<ivoks> ali ne znam treba li mi to
<ivoks> al neka...
<sillyslux> skupo pomalo da... ali dostupno obicnom gradanu, zar ne?
<ivoks> ah da, i .biz imam
<ivoks> vidi vidi, imam i .me :)
<sillyslux> monte me
<ivoks> eto, sad imam i .her
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> .hr
<ivoks> i .in
<ivoks> :D
<sillyslux> :| hm... pa... sta ce ti?!
<ivoks> jer sam bijesan sto nemam i .com
<ivoks> :D
<sillyslux> ah to da razumljivo
<sillyslux> jebote i taj parkiran
<sillyslux> sad sam i ja pomalo bijesan
<sillyslux> godaddy go kura.
<ivoks> ma to lik neki drzi
<ivoks> i nece mi ni odgovoriti na ponudu
<ivoks> a nema nis na stranici
<ivoks> a ostalo bi se mogli dogovoriti :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj nemas .hr?
<Mmike> aha, imas, ne citam
<SilverSpace> ha
<ivoks> sad imam
<ivoks> idem doma
<ivoks> vec je 19h
<sillyslux> wow, njemacka televizija cijeli dan vrti kak je legalna marihuana u kaliforniji
<sillyslux> kalifornija i jos 7 drzave
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<sillyslux> trebalo bi otic na sud za ljudska prava i rijesit to na europskoj razini
<jelly> u R&B-ju su cak imali nesto za mene
<SilverSpace> cak
<jelly> da, na takvim mjestima vegetarijancu obicno ponude salatu
<Mmike> sillyslux, skroz legalna, ili ?
<sillyslux> pa uzgajivacima treba nekakva skupa dozvola
<sillyslux> a ljudi dobiju sam 28gr
<sillyslux> sad neznam jeli to mjesecno ili sta...
<sillyslux> California marijuana laws changed drastically with the decriminalization of possession (under 28 grams) and legalization of medical marijuana under the Compassionate Use Act (Proposition 215) in 1996. The state's mairjuana laws were drastically relaxed once again in 2016 after voters approved the Adult Use of...
<sillyslux> tako znaci... ipak ne skroz
<sillyslux> http://statelaws.findlaw.com/california-law/california-marijuana-laws.html
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ja idem u portugal u 3cem mjesecu - tam je marihuana dekriminalizirana skroz :D
<jelly> treba i zabraniti da ne smiju sa sobom imati vise od 28gr duhana...
<Mmike> jelly,  :D
<SilverSpace> jelly: slazen se
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zimi ne mozes u kafic jer je to takav smrad da ni tusiranje ne pomaze
<sillyslux> da i 28ml vina/pive stagod
<Mmike> yup, ja jutros radio iz birtije jer je bila teta spremacica pa sam se morao maknit
<Mmike> 2 sata sam bio u bircu, jos mi se jakna vani dezinficira na zraku svjezem
<sillyslux> sta, smrdi po pivu?
<SilverSpace> duhanu :P
<SilverSpace> LN
<SilverSpace> gasim
<sillyslux> https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/happy-new-year-linux-journal-alive
<sillyslux> turns out we're not dead (yet)
<jelly> ionako ga nismo citali ni kupovali od valjda 2006
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-03
<jelly> 5-30% performance degradation https://lonesysadmin.net/2018/01/02/intel-cpu-design-flaw-performance-degradation-security-updates/
<jelly> tko ima AMD može se smijuljiti 
<obruT> bas lijepo :P
<obruT> ja sam do prosle godine (2017-te) bio AMD tip, prosle godine si slozio tri intel kante :P
<obruT> ocu pare nazad !
<vileni> vrijeme za neki ryzen izgleda
<vileni> hoce tko fx8350 jeftino? :)
<hbogner> sretna nova svima
<obruT> hbogner: mislis svima osim intelu ? :)
<obruT> hbogner: sretna i tebi
<jelly> \o/
<obruT> vileni: fx8350 ? to je ono sto imaju samo stanari obliznjih nuklearnih elektrana s dedicated trafostanicom ? :)
<vileni> yep, radijatori mi ugaseni
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> i onda mene pitate zasto amd :)
<Mmike> obruT, jel' ima negdje koji CPUjevi su affected?
<obruT> Mmike: nemam pojma, nisam vidio. pogledao sam par clanaka na temu danas i ne navode se, samo se spominju "noviji procesori", u jednom clanku "last decade" :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> jel' netko kad isprobavao testirao usporedjivao programceke za trazenje duplikata?
<Mmike> ja sam obicno koristio fdupes
<Mmike> i ok mi je, i sad nasao da ima neki duff
<Mmike> pa isprobavam njega, i kad je sve u cacheu duff se cini oko 15-20 posto brzi
<Mmike> al' kad dropam cacheove, onda je ovaj sporiji jedno 3 puta :D
<Mmike> idem jest
<SilverSpace> AI naučio šah za 4 sata i pobijedio velemajstora
<SilverSpace> najebali smo :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: nije li to mozda intelova fora da bi kupovali nove procesore :)
<SilverSpace> stari vam ne valjaju kupite nove
<obruT> nekak ne vjerujem... intel bi mogo imat problema ako ga stisnu s nekom tuzbom
<obruT> a CEO je prosli mjesec prodao dionice :P
<hbogner> kaj bi s intelom? nisam pratio kaj se desava zadnjih dana, uhvatila me neka viroza
<SilverSpace> https://lonesysadmin.net/2018/01/02/intel-cpu-design-flaw-performance-degradation-security-updates/
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ^^
<hbogner> thx
<hbogner> Mmike, si tu?
<hbogner> ti imas t-com optiku jelda? 
<hbogner> tj pitanje za sve koji imaju t-com optiku
<hbogner> jeste trazili prebacivanje rutera u bridge mode?
<Mmike> hbogner, da, i da
<Mmike> hbogner, nemam tcomov ruter
<Mmike> hbogner, imam mikrotik svoj
<Mmike> https://www.techpowerup.com/240187/amd-struggles-to-be-excluded-from-unwarranted-intel-vt-flaw-kernel-patches
<ivoks> da da
<ivoks> intel ceo prodao sve soje dionice
<ivoks> prije mjesec dana
<ivoks> trebali smo znat
<ivoks> gdje kupiti amd dionice?
<ivoks> Mmike: taj gore je krivo procitao patch
<ivoks> Mmike: lik je zamijenio 'assuming all' sa if not amd
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cek bas da vidim
<Mmike> ivoks, https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/30a7acd573899fd8b8ac39236eff6468b195ac7d/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common.c#L926
<ivoks> to je staro
<ivoks> https://lkml.org/lkml/2017/12/27/2
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<Mmike> da, krivo gledam
<Mmike> al to jos nije mergeano
<ivoks> biti ce
<ivoks> bas zato treba kupiti AMD dionice
<Mmike> srca ti, linux je toliko velik da je i git postao spor s njim :D
<hbogner> Mmike, i nisu radili probleme sa prebacivanjem u bridge mod?
<Mmike> hbogner, nemam njihov ruter, srca mu :)
<Mmike> hbogner, imam svoj mikrotik 
<Mmike> koji je najobicniji ruter
<Mmike> hbogner, jedino kaj sam morao vlan tag stavit na interfejs prema ONTu
<Mmike> sad cu ti rec koji
<Mmike> jos kad bi mi netko objasnio zasto systemd-resolve nece rizolvat strojeve u lokalnoj mrezi, iako mu je DNS namjesten na mikrotika, eeee
<hbogner> ahaa, imas direkt mikrotik ont, ok
<Mmike> /interface vlan
<Mmike> add interface=ether1 name=ont_vlan vlan-id=100
<Mmike> hbogner, ^^
<hbogner> ja sam klijentu mislio staviti bridge, ali zaboravio da imaju i telefoniju
<hbogner> thx, pamtim za sebe kasnije :D
<Mmike> i onda jos imas ovo:
<Mmike> add add-default-route=yes disabled=no interface=ont_vlan keepalive-timeout=60 name=pppoe-out1 password=suzeronimcasemikrvave use-peer-dns=yes user=splival8@htnet-dsl
<hbogner> ha ha ha ha, jel ti to pass ili siu ga sad samo s tim zamaskirao
<SilverSpace> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/60/73/3d/60733d17671fd2992fa23f79eaa930df.jpg
<SilverSpace> stigla mi igracka
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ptisrca, kak je vec 18:15
<jelly> PTI indeed
<ivoks> Mmike: se vidimo onda?
<ivoks> ja cu sad krenuti
<Mmike> ivoks, yup!
<Mmike> ivoks, ja krecem sad, idem samo skoknit do Linksa i eto me
<ivoks> Mmike: e
<ivoks> Mmike: neven nece moci doci, pa ako nisi vec krenuo, biti cemo samo ti i ja
<ivoks> mozemo i odgoditi
<Mmike> ivoks, fino sam se najeo :D
<Mmike> next time jedem i soufle :D
<SilverSpace> sad si naso pricati o klopi :(
<jelly> sad je stigao doma :-)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-04
<Mmike> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/google-almost-all-cpus-since-1995-vulnerable-to-meltdown-and-spectre-flaws/
<obruT> SilverSpace: fotka lemilice koju si pejstao je tvoja ili necija tudja ?
<ivoks> Mmike: s obzirom da nismo ni platili, bilo je odlicno :)
<Mmike> ivoks, lol, fakat :D :D :D
 * Mmike se jedino sad malo boji odlaska na WC
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> obruT: moja jucer stigla
<SilverSpace> pas je sad probam 
<SilverSpace> pas/baš
<vileni_> Mmike: jel danas dan za probati burgerbar? :)
<ivoks> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-415-x86pti&num=2
<Mmike> vileni_, moglo bi se, moglo! i tak moram u grad kupit sranja
<Mmike> mirka, o!
<mirka> oi Mmike! Jutro! :)
<Mmike> https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/1/3/797
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> daklem, google tvrdi da su i AMD i ARM affectani, al' ne u tol'koj mjeri k'o intel :D :D :D
<vileni_> mislim da su za variant 2 samo
<obruT> SilverSpace: a jel slika tvoja ili ?
<ivoks> Mmike: samo spectre
<ivoks> meltdown je samo intelov
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> spectre je puno teze pokrpat, vele, a i puno teze za exploitat
<Mmike> dok je meltdown general sranje :D
<jelly> ko ce svo to cudo backportati u moj 4.9 i 4.4 i 3.16
<jelly> (da ne velim, 3.10 i 2.6.32)
<SilverSpace> obruT: aha nije slika moja
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly, distro vendori :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> mislim da ce http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html morati imati novi section - preSpectre and postSpectre :D
<vileni_> ajme
<vileni_> treba hbogneru javiti
<Mmike> vileni_ :))))))))))))))))0
<jelly> Mmike, znas kak ce distro vendori osim redhata znati to applyati... nikak
<vileni_> jel postoji neki update vec za to?
<Mmike> jelly, pa ak je distra podrzana, hoce
<Mmike> vileni_,  ne jos
<Mmike> ono kaj je najlijepse je da nema nacina da skuzis dal' te sjebo netko s time ili ne :D :D
<Mmike> naravno, osim ako sjebavator nije extra-sloppy
<vileni_> ja sam se nadao da su ovi bozicni rebootovi amazon instanci bili vezani uz to
<obruT> SilverSpace: reko da pitam sta je ono s beatlesima ? :)
<vileni_> vrlo moguce da cemo morati opet
<jelly> Mmike, kaj znaci "podrzana" ak imas dvoje koji znaju radit s kernelom, i patch of 70 dijelova za applyat na grozno razlicite kernele
<jelly> a nije copy/paste driver kod i pripasavanje, onaj tko to radi mora jako dobro znati internalije procesora da nes ne potrga
<SilverSpace> obruT: a to bube gledas nisam ni vidio dok ti nisi reko :)
<jelly> https://www.vmware.com/us/security/advisories/VMSA-2018-0002.html bas me zanima koliko ce mi usporit virtualke na ESXI-ju
<jelly> oh well.
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> CRD je bio zakazan za 9.1.
<ivoks> ali je google bio pizda i objavio detalje prije CDR-a
<ivoks> CRD-a
<SilverSpace> obruT: inace je lemilica ok brzo se zagrije sto je pozitivno malo je rucka sklizava i treba se naviknuti na nju
<Mmike> https://twitter.com/brainsmoke/status/948561799875502080/
<ivoks> totalni uzas na amazonu
<ivoks> https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=269858
<jelly> navodno nije google bio pizda sam od sebe, nego su klinci iz linux zakrpi dokucili o cem se radi i napravili poc pa je vec informacija vani 
<obruT> prokleti linuxasi
<jelly> ha, RH ima zakrpe samo za EL7 za sad
<tonil> pin jelly 
<tonil> ping jelly 
<tonil> jesi tu
<Mmike>   ivoks https://github.com/sergey-senozhatsky/linux-next-ss/commit/694d99d40972f12e59a3696effee8a376b79d7c8
<Mmike> mergeano :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: laj bi to sad trebalo znaciti
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> laj :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da je patch za meltdown includean u kernel
<Mmike> i da ne affecta AMD :)
<SilverSpace> otislo sve u kijac kad ti lemilica treba firmware :) https://github.com/Ralim/ts100/wiki/Upgrading-Firmware
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel utjece to na intel 
<SilverSpace> https://github.com/Ralim/ts100/releases ima cak i na hrvatskom 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, uspori ga jako
<jelly> tonil, nisam tu, na poslu sam :-)
<tonil> ok
<SilverSpace> Quick check for CVE-2017-5754 (#Meltdown) and CVE-2017-5715 (#Spectre) on Windows via #PowerShell:
<SilverSpace> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4073119/windows-client-guidance-for-it-pros-to-protect-against-speculative-exe
<jelly> <lega> ovi ih housinga mi stalno Å¡alju mailove sa hrpetinom primatelja <lega> evo raspodjele po domeni kome housing Å¡alje info za red hat ispite <lega> 5 pbz.hr      5 gmail.com      3 sedmiodjel.com      2 lutrija.hr      2 crocontrol.hr      1 t.ht.hr      1 simesing.me      1 postesrpske.com      1 otpbanka.hr      1 kbz.hr      1 kapsch.net      1 iskon.hr      1 ericsson.com      1 digera.hr      1 data.voyager.hr
<ivoks> pfffffff
<ivoks> pozurili s patchevima
<ivoks> potrgali virtualizaciju
<SilverSpace> na linuxu?
<jelly> samo Xen PV
<jelly> srecom nisu potrgali virtualizaciju na ESXi-ju, bas dovrsavam jedan cluster a kolega drugi
<vileni_> "samo Xen PV"
<vileni_> da nemam 40ak instanci na aws-u koje jos trose to bilo bi super :)
<sillyslux> KristJan sad ima i internet stranicu i prestao je prosit
<sillyslux> "This is programming firm, which creates intelligent solutions."
<ivoks> amd dionice 6% gore danas
<ivoks> to je 20% gore od utorka
<jelly> kak gore, BOLJE!
<Mmike> PDV na struju je 13%?
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-05
<SilverSpace> 10:10
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> jos malo :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da
<Mmike> jos malo
<Mmike> iako, nekak opce vise nisam odusevljen k'o nekad
<Mmike> brijem da cu pocet gp2 ozbiljnije pratiti
<vileni_> krivo si napisao motogp
<Mmike> vileni_, imas ti gdje koji centos sa pacemaker/corosyncom?
<Mmike> ili itko? :)
<Mmike> Jakova sam upilao jer stalno sere o tome, i sad mi veli 'ma jok, ja ti to ne koristim, HA je za pickice' :D
<Mmike> ne tim rjecima, al' to je reko :D
<vileni_> imam jedan, trenutacno je pokvaren
<jelly> heheh
<obruT> Mmike: imam ja par
<obruT> doma u labu...
<jelly> kolega vozi bmw-a i ceka dijete ove godine, ovo ce mu biti korisno http://www.aerostich.com/sundry/guides/commuter-rider/aerostich-magnetic-baby-onsie.html
<obruT> odo u pustinju..
<Mmike> obruT, centos7, systemd?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ni ja nisam bas pratio ovu sezonu f1 ali motogp nisam propustio 
<SilverSpace> obruT: pustinjak 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni_> ma nema do motogp-a
<vileni_> i jos bi superbike vjerojatno trebalo pratiti
<vileni_> i wtcc, wrc
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DSt44mlW4AAkw1D?format=jpg
<ivoks> mutavog li mirovinskog
<sillyslux> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-technology/facts-about-side-channel-analysis-and-intel-products.html
<sillyslux> Is this a bug in Intel hardware or processor design? - No. This is not a bug or a flaw in Intel products.
<sillyslux> http://gulftech.org/advisories/WDMyCloud%20Multiple%20Vulnerabilities/125
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-06
<jelly> sillyslux, to nije bug u intelovim cpu, to je exploit koji samo koristi njihov dizajn! :-) (vjerojatno su im advokati rekli da ni u kom slucaju ne smiju priznati, inace se otvaraju za tuzbe)
<sillyslux> pa... kad je bio oni skandal s nutelom/haribo/ariel/hipp, jedino hipp je se javno na televiziji izvinija, sad ce se svatko prije njih sjetit nego ove druge
<sillyslux> najbolje je sutit
<sillyslux> i okrenit glavu
<sillyslux> https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.fefe.de%2F%3Fts%3Da4d873fe
<sillyslux> "And the guy looked at me and said: People do not have good long-term memory."
<sillyslux> i jos nesto, sta god citam, cini mi se da su intel dionice ko vruci krumpir
<sillyslux> ali zapravo, ljudi ce kupovat sad jos vise intel procesore, vise nego ikad...
<sillyslux> eh gasim internet jer triba mi telefon
<SilverSpace> jutr
<sillyslux> https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/forums/news/announcements/132642-epic-services-stability-update
<sillyslux> The following chart shows the significant impact on CPU usage of one of our back-end services after a host was patched to address the Meltdown vulnerability.
<taranna> XPNCTOC CE PODN
#ubuntu-hr 2018-01-07
<obruT> taranna: malo ti je cudna ta cirilica, ali eto, vaistinu se rodi :)
<Mmike> obruT, Христос се роди!
<obruT> ваистину се роди !
<Vlado9A> i njegovo društvo
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-31
<BotaniCar> Morgen! Godina ova blizi se kraju. Mole se djevojke da danas daju!!
<hrvoje> irc i djevojke? :)))
<BotaniCar> Djevojcice, djevojke , zene, samo da su raspustene :)
<hrvoje> dragi kolega, vi ste optimist! :)))
<BotaniCar> Ili optimista, ili da se odma' sam hitim u flajsmasinu i skratim si muke :)
<hrvoje> nemoj odma ekstremno, kolega :) ima i gorih muka od ovih naših :D
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> Trazio bih da nabrojis barem tri, ali me strah da bi mogao i da bi mi time kompletno urusio sliku realnosti koju nosim :)
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> jelly, ima chanchan-nesto-something plugin za znc koji ima multi-client ficuru
<obrut> i tak... sta je, svi cute i cekaju novu godinu ? :P
<jelly> sretna Nova godina!
<jelly> budan jer su zvali da neš ne radi... 
<jelly> ali kao nuspojavu uspio poslati dobro tempirani mejl, bez fejkanja:
<jelly> Date: Tue, 1 Jan 2019 00:00:00 +0100
<hrvoje> sve najboljeeeeeeeeee! Jelly, jel imaš igdje mikrosekunde evidentirane? :) :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-01
<jelly> Mmike, tvoj ocz vetrex3 ima žabu unutra?  Serial Number:    OCZ-KRAAKRAAKRAAA
<jelly> moj veli HDD Serial No: OCZ-3UA144F0J2X0R3Q3
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nLfmvn1Ikw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Zapruđanska novogodišnja (frajerska) :: Duration: 01:07 :: Views: 11 uploaded by The Real BOFH :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> jelly, :) 
<Mmike> jelly, sve najbolje :)
<Mmike> I svi drugi, sve najbolje ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-02
<phd> sve najbolje Mmike 
<BotaniCar> WORD UP LI'L BURAZEKI , SRETNA NOVA SVIMA ! 
<jelly> e da
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 LTS, 18.10 | 19.04 će biti disco dingo
<jelly> tko izmišlja ta imena
<BotaniCar> Ja sam racunala u testnoj mrezi nazivao po pekarskim proizvodima. Fino zvuci kad kazes "slanac nemre pingat' krafnu"
<jelly> moj desktop na poslu se jos uvijek zove burek
<jelly> od 2000, već bi ubuđavio
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha :) Maestralno, jedino smjesnije bi bilo da ti se stroj zove "foo" :)
<jelly> da nije redovno mijenjano, posebno tijesto, posebno meso
<jelly> burek je hrvatska metasintakticka varijabla
<BotaniCar> ^^^
<jelly> dodaj mi onaj burek
<sillyslux> koji
<jelly> e!
<jelly> ili kufer, ili kurac al to nemres stavit niti u interni dns kad radis za "ozbiljnu" firmu
<BotaniCar> Sto je sramota, ali izlazi iz okvira ove teme :)
<jelly> ampak su nijemci vlasnici
<jelly> a i ovi preostali bivsi PTT / HPT / HT su vrlo posebni, povrsno pristojni i profesionalni, pa ti iza ledja kajle postavljaju
<jelly> i taj dio kulture se nazalost prelijeva do nas
<sillyslux> a to nije dio kulture
<jelly> al ak kolegi napises da ne zna radit posal, e onda ides na razgovor sa voditeljem :-)
<sillyslux> nego property covjeka
<jelly> sillyslux, ne, to je apsolutno posljedica kulture u kompaniji
<sillyslux> i uvedeno je od nekog
<jelly> uvedeno je od jugoslavenske birokracije
<sillyslux> pa... na kraju su uvik ljudi krivi
<sillyslux> tek sad pomalo ce mo imat novi izgovor
<sillyslux> AI
<BotaniCar> To je to, ne smijes napisati "kurac" u interni DNS, ali nije bed ako kolegi smjestis razgovor s etickom komisijom :)
<jelly> ok, jesu ljudi krivi, ali ljudi ce obicno pratiti onakvu kulturu kakvu zateknu kad dodju
<jelly> nece je ici mijenjati
<sillyslux> da, i sve to se ne razlikuje pre vise od onog sta ces vidjet u drugim drzavama
<BotaniCar> Kakve to pa ima veze ? Metes pred svojim vratima
<sillyslux> pa mislim "njemci kao vlasnici" nece ni popravit ili pogorsat vise od "francuza kao vlasnika"
<sillyslux> ili bilo koga drugog
<BotaniCar> Probaj raditi 5g za nijemca, pa onda 1 za nekog dubrava-obrtnika :) 
<sillyslux> hm, jesam vec :(
<BotaniCar> Kak onda mozes braniti vlastitu tezu :)
<sillyslux> nije svaki njemac njemac
<sillyslux> radio sam i za religiozne ljude, ali dosta toga :D
<jelly> sillyslux, pa ocekivao bi da ce popravit, ali popravi samo formu a ne i kljuc stvari
<sillyslux> poduztnicima je dosta kad se popravu prihode, na bilo koji nacin
<ivoks> HRT mi poslao uplatnicu za radio
<ivoks> u kombiju
<ivoks> djubrad :)
<jelly> koliko je, 40kn?
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha. kad pomisli da te se nitko nikad ne sjeti - eto postara s racunima :) 
<jelly> jebogaubuntu, jucer sam instalirao kernel, danas opet novi
<jelly> sva sreca pa nisam rebootao jos
<ivoks> jelly: 80kn
<ivoks> i jos vele da samo ako platim cu se smatrati pretplatnikom
<ivoks> a ako ne, da ce me goniti zakonski
<ivoks> sretna vam nova ljudovi!
<BotaniCar> Sretna nova ivox i nemoj iseliti ni sebe ni firme :) 
<sillyslux> ako nije dosad nece nikad
<BotaniCar> Cuj, svatko ima granicu. 
<sillyslux> dahhh :(
<BotaniCar> vezano uz novu, nadam se da idete u teretanu https://www.facebook.com/VT/videos/1207419782751308/
<jelly> ivoks, to objasnjava zasto sva nova vozila u firmi kod nas uopce nemaju radio
<ivoks> necu nikoga iseliti
<ivoks> nego cu i svoje dijete nauciti ispravnom :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim da prvo moras napraviti/usvojiti dijete 
<jelly> ivoks cilja imati neko legalno priznato dijete?
<ivoks> termin je u veljaci
<jelly> \o/
<BotaniCar> Pa to je razlog za cestitku, a ne orbitiranje oko sunca ! Cestitam ! 
<ivoks> hvala hvala
<ivoks> imam pitanje
<ivoks> kako vam se cini slider na https://jamming.tours/tours/one-week-tour/
<ivoks> sadrzaj stranice jos moram doraditi, ali slider... sto mislite
<BotaniCar> za slajder ne znam, ali privacy policy je OK :) 
<Mmike> jos samo jedna rata kredita za stan, i onda jos jedna rata kredita za krov :)
<ivoks> koliko si dugo placao kredit?
<ivoks> morat cu ja uzeti neki kredit na kraju godine
<Mmike> ivoks, stan 13 godina, krov 2
<ivoks> pfff
<Mmike> namjerno sam uzeo vecu ratu da sto krace placam
<ivoks> ja bi kredit na 2-3 godine
<BotaniCar> Opa, sve neki razlozi za cestitke :) Mmike, cestitam na upornosti :)
<Mmike> a jbng
<Mmike> da je bilo po 'sugestijama frendova' uzeo bi kredit na 30 godina :)
<ivoks> ono 'dajte mi lovu' ja vam vratim 1/4 svake godine
<ivoks> ne ne, sto krace
<ivoks> tako sam i za auto
<Mmike> naravno, sto krace
<Mmike> najkrace sto mozes
<ivoks> ako mi treba posudba na vise od 5 godina, onda si to ne mogu priustiti
<Mmike> sto duze to duze kamatu placas i to vise te banka ozeni
<jelly> i banke ovdje cepaju 3+ % jer su ovdje ljudi bogati i glupi, a u zapadnoj europi ne mogu cepati vise od 2-2.5%
<jelly> a niko se ne buni, mentalitet ostao iz juge, kad si se bunio zavrsio si na golom otoku
<jelly> poslije je bio rat, pa kad si se bunio si bio protuhrvatski element
<BotaniCar> A kome da se pozalimo jelly ? Vish kak je pokusaj osnivanja eticke banke prosao. To se mora rijesiti institucionalno, ovdje ( u primjeru banaka ) trziste nec napraviti nista za mene
<jelly> treba pokusavati dok ne uspije
<jelly> eticku banku treba gurati dok HNB ne popusti
<jelly> https://www.zef.hr/hr/novosti/vijesti/odrzana-14-redovna-sjednica-predstavnicke-skupstine-zef-a 
<BotaniCar> Kul
<dodobas> mozda ste naletili ... https://twitter.com/PPathole/status/1066234910313246720 ... ali uvijek se dobro podsjetiti tko je McAfee ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKgf5PaBzyg
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> ljudi u HR su bogati
<ivoks> samo vole kukati
<ivoks> Nijemac si ne moze priustiti kamatu od 4%, a Hrvat razmislja '4% kamata, a vrijednost imovine raste 5-10%'
<ivoks> Nijemac nema imovinu
<BotaniCar> Niejmac, vjerojatno, nema imovinu u njemackoj, ali ima u buxi dovoljno da si u penziji kupi kucicu kod nas na moru. 
<Mmike> pft, kaj 4%, ja sam stambeni digao na 7% (3% fixne plus 4% promjenjive, tak nekak)
<Mmike> a ovaj za krov je u biti nenamjenski, 9%
<sillyslux> haha znaju i njemci opalit kamate od 1(!)4%
<sillyslux> +osiguranje
<sillyslux> na kraju platis >20%
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-03
<jelly> TIL: na nekim verzijama fw za CPE ("router") jednog vendora busybox se otvara sa naredbom "sh".  Na nekima je naredba "lupinica"
<jelly> (vendor je iz .si)
<dodobas> https://bs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lupinica ?
<datase> ^ Lupinica je naseljeno mjesto u sastavu općine Šmartno pri Litiji, regija Srednja Slovenija, Slovenija.
<Mmike> Jel' ima snijega tamo?
<Mmike> Btw, pocela mi DasKeyboard trokirat
<Mmike> pgdown ne radi bas uvijek, niti right-arrow
<jelly> ljuska, doslovno
<SilverSpace> dobar dan dobri ljudi :)
<obrut> nema ovdje takvih
<obrut> al sretna i tebi :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: ima ima :) 
<SilverSpace> e da sretna vam 2019
<jelly> dobar dan ljudi raznolikih kvaliteta bez suđenja
<obrut> hehe :)
<SilverSpace> bez potvrde o nekažnjavanju ne vrijedi 
<Mmike> dodobas, burgeraj?
<Mmike> idem s detetom tamo upravo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj dete uciš lošoj hrani :)
<Mmike> dete mene uci :)
<Mmike> a nije bio mjesec i kusur
<Mmike> a ove godine nit jednom jos :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> oću reć ne sudim ja dal' su dobri ljudi ili kakvi; nevezano za stanje u pravnom sustavu
<hrvoje> Mmike: pikiraj IBM Model M, to je neuništivo ... ili Realforce 87U ako baš hoćeš the best :D
<Mmike> hrvoje, de da nadjem model M?
<Mmike> googlam za ovaj realforce
<jelly> lako tebi kad radis od doma, mozes imat koliko glasnu tipkovnicu zelis
<Mmike> realforce izgleda fantastic
<Mmike> jelly, ne sam to, imam i offis
<Mmike> cekam samo da iskon uvede itnernet
<jelly> a internet?
<Mmike> kao, ne mogu jer 'nije dovrsena instalacija'
<Mmike> reko, da, zato kaj jos nitko nije trazio u zgradi, ja sam prvi, HT veli da se moze, znaci moze se
<Mmike> aha, veli lik
<Mmike> onda ce vam se netko javiti do 8.1
<jelly> da, zato i nije još u bazi kao dostupna
<Mmike> reko, pfft, ok
<Mmike> (tko mi kriv kad sam zaspo 27.12.)
<jelly> makes sense
<jelly> samo pazi da ne savijes previse optiku kad dodje, tetka ovdje je bila 2 dana bez telefona i interneta
<jelly> bezveze bez veze
<Mmike> http://dro.ps/b/QZP97OTXcpZO/l
<Mmike> eto, ak oce jos netko :D
<Mmike> jelly, ma e, kad dodje, ONT ce bit na zidu nekud zasarafljen, i onda ethernet do stola di ce bit mikrotik
<Mmike> ili ce i on bit nekud gore, kajjaznam
<jelly> dobit ces ONT pa CPE neki, nećeš na mikrotik drito ako nisi business
<jelly> ovog slovenca koji ima lupinicu :-)
<Mmike> jelly, CPE?
<jelly> "dsl router"
<Mmike> odnosno, wifi zyxel ili huawei ili kaj vec
<jelly> osim što neće biti dsl
<Mmike> da, to budem izskopco i upiknio svoj mikrotik
<Mmike> drito u ONT
<jelly> to se može ali ne znam dal je supportano
<Mmike> a tebe bum zazico da mi velis koji vlan tag id moram metnut :)
<Mmike> to na tcomu imam
<Mmike> sad
<Mmike> /interface vlan
<Mmike> add interface=ether1 name=ont_vlan vlan-id=100
<jelly> ima smisla, jer je bridge mode kita ak imaš gigabit samo na WAN portu a svi drugi portovi su 100Mbps
<Mmike> wat?
<Mmike> ma, velim, nvm
<Mmike> mikrotik it iz
<Mmike> i moram sam nekak VPN izmedj doma i ureda napravit
<jelly> digneš negdje vpn server i vozi
<Mmike> ma, tom' sporo
<Mmike> moram moc backup od doma radit u ured dost brzo, i tak to...
<Mmike> bumo vidli :D
<Mmike> mozda sshuttle i sshfs budu dovoljni :D
<jelly> zašto bi bilo sporo?
<Mmike> pa osim ak nekud na htju ne dignem, sporo je. Recimo s linoda imam 5-6 megabita max download doma
<Mmike> ne?
<jelly> pa digneš negdje u hr ffs
<jelly> ili uzmeš vpn koji zna p2p
<jelly> 64 bytes from twilight.nn (10.42.0.21): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=6.94 ms
<jelly> od toga je 5ms VDSL kriv
<jelly> a vpn server mi je na 22ms
<jelly> a peer je na 7ms
<jelly> kako to
<jelly> al ne preporučujem taj, povremeno se zbuni
<jelly> 64 bytes from pomet.nn (10.42.0.11): icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=27.8 ms
<jelly> pa moram restartat klienta, onda se opet dogovore
<jelly> 64 bytes from pomet.nn (10.42.0.11): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=6.31 ms
<jelly> vjerojatno ću stavit vpn server na VM u optimi
<jelly> ne, nije u optimi, ovaj je... u onom križu negdje
<jelly> 2.5ms iz ureda
<jelly> ne sjećam se dal imaju bw limit, mislim da su imali 100Mbps
<hrvoje> Mmike: gledaj https://deskthority.net/viewforum.php?f=55
<hrvoje> Mmike: a realforce je skup jako, ali zbilja valja ... nema ih puno, prave se u Japanu mislim ali fakat ako tipkaš cijeli dan i to ti je kruh ...
<hrvoje> ima i https://www.massdrop.com/buy/topre-realforce-87u
<jelly> ooh, kdeconnect mi radi na ovom buntu
<jelly> konacno vidim sms-ove na laptopu
<jelly> bez da moram pruziti ruku do mobitela
<CrazyLemon> smart watches ftw :p
<Mmike> hrvoje, meni bed sa svim tim 1000+ kuna tastaturama sto ih nemrem isproat
<Mmike> jednom je kre u ured donio steelseries neki, i ja probao, reko, kupujem
<Mmike> a veli on, aj si uzmi tjedan-deset dana, pa vidi jel' ti pase
<Mmike> nakon 5 dana tipkanja na poslu sam skuzio da je pre tvrda, i da me bole sake od nje
<Mmike> a fantasticna je bila
<Mmike> mekana, tihuljava, ono, milina za imat
<Mmike> isti kufer sa stolicama
<Mmike> tek nakon 4-5 dana sjedenja na stolcu mogu skuzit jel' stolac ok ili ne
<hrvoje> Mmike: ja imam, možemo organizirat neko isprobavanje uz kafu :D e sad, nije baš 5 dana al možeš barem okvirno vidjeti
<hrvoje> Topre su posebni prekidači, ništa od ovih das keyboard čudesa doesn't come close ... (imho)
<hrvoje> Meni se još sviđaju i Dell AT101W sa salmon alps prekidačima, to je jeftilen u usporedbi sa svim ovim ali su čisto okej i drže mi broj 4 na top ljestvici :)
<hrvoje> na deskthority forumu frajer ti prodaje model M sa ISO (velikim) enterom za 70 eura što nije loša cijena ... jedino su ti tipke na njima oko 70 grama i ako cijeli dan tipkaš, umore ti se ruke
<phd> Mmike: kak nemreš isprobat? Pa jesi li ti čitao zakon o zaštiti potrošača?
<phd> Ak ti se ne sviđa imaš rok u kojem moš vratit robu bez pitanja. Naravno to provjeriš da li to pali tam di kupuješ, jer mnogi veslaju sivu zonu
<phd> Ja sam došao u Metro, vratio antenu za DVBT jer nije lovila niš u mojoj sobi. Uroku 5 dana
<phd> I nitko ništa, evo pare nazad.
<phd> prvo će te probat smuljat naši kao "ne vraćamo pare" "odaberite neku drugu robu iz dućana"
<phd> malo sutra
<phd> moraju uzeti natrag, samo se vade nekim papirima koji dolaze s robom da se odričeš tog pravaj
<phd> jebiga, hrvatska posla
<phd> Mmike: btw, nemam više netflix reklama na jubitu okad sam stavio AdBlock+ :D
<sillyslux> hm? ducan? koliko ja znam, ducan nista nemora uzeti natrag
<sillyslux> online kupovina je nesto drugo, oni moraju 14 dana
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-04
<phd> zakon o zaštiti potrošača sillyslux, barem koliko je meni poznato.
<sillyslux> ako je roba ispravna... nema se sta zastitit
<sillyslux> a ono online je samo zato sta kupac nezna tocno sta ce dobit
<hrvoje> mislim da je ovdje silly u pravu...
<phd> hrvoje, ja imam svoja iskustva u Metro Zagreb. YMMMV
<sillyslux> phd, nisam jos pretrazio hrvatske zakone... ali pogledaj na ovoj stranici di pise "Kako ostvariti pravo na popravak/zamjenu robe ili povrat novca"
<sillyslux> https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/consumers/shopping/guarantees-returns/index_hr.htm
<sillyslux> a metro u zagrebu, ako tebe i svim drugim kupcima za bozic pokloni auto, onda to jos nije zakon koji vridi za sve
<sillyslux> čl.32 do 38. Zakona o zaštiti potrošača čl. 401. Zakona o obveznim odnosima...
<sillyslux> ovi novinar je nesto nasa, meni se cini, ... https://www.dnevno.hr/magazin/zanimljivosti/zelite-li-vratiti-kupljenu-robu-saznajte-zakone-koji-vas-stite-805965/
<phd> sillyslux: to je bilo prije više od dvije godine u ljeto, kakav božić??
<sillyslux> ono u metrou?
<phd> super dnevno.hr
<phd> pitaj BotaniCara ak se pojavi kaj je to dnevno.hr
<phd> meni se ne da o tome više drvit javno
<phd> da, ono u metrou
<sillyslux> pa...
<sillyslux> ja nisam odvjetnik
<phd> u doba kad su isključili analogni signal TVa nad hrvatskom
<phd> nisam ni ja odvjetnik, ali poznam ih dosta i naučili su me kak se čitaju zakoniđ
<sillyslux> a jasno ti je da ti nisi jedini s pravom na odvjetnika
<phd> naravno da mi je jasno
<sillyslux> moze on i mene naucit kak se cita zakon
<phd> ali sam od dvije strane jedini nadležan da pozovem inspekciju kad netko ne radi po zakonu
<phd> a to ti trgovci baš i ne vole
<phd> mogu čak dat anonimnu prijavu
<phd> inspekcija mora izaći na teren po službenoj dužnosti. Tak da, kaj te zanma sillyslux ?
<sillyslux> nakon 5 lazne prijave inspekcija in nece vise dolazit :)
<sillyslux> pa onda moze sta hoce
<phd> ne pada mi na pamet lažna prijava. Jesi li ti ikad ostastavljao anonimnu prijavu sillyslux ?
<phd> meni se čini da nisi. 
<sillyslux> i da i ne...
<phd> dada
<phd> ne ide to tako
<phd> ili jesi ili nisi
<sillyslux> jeli mi jos pricamo o pravu na povrat robe u ducan?
<sillyslux> internet kupovina je jasna: 14 dana
<phd> ne, govorimo o prijavi inspekciji
<sillyslux> sta s tin tvojin ducanima?
<sillyslux> 365 dana
<sillyslux> svako zna
<phd> 365 dana??
<sillyslux> ah nene 10% je ono bilo
<sillyslux> 36.5 dana
<phd> probaj dati prijavu da ti neće vratit pare i da traže da uzmeš drugu robu. Eto ti inspekcije njima na vrat drugi dan.
<sillyslux> neces naci zakon koji su ti tvoji objasnili kak se cita...
<phd> a dobro, neću. osim zakona postoje i pravilnici sa snagom zakona.
<phd> Recimo pravilnik o izradi osobne iskaznicice
<phd> Koji se promijenio na nači da na osobnoj ne smiješ imati naočale
<phd> I dok ne doneseš sliku bez naočala, bio ćorav ili ne - nema osobne
<phd> I nemaš pojma kad se pravilnik mijenja jer ne mora biti javno dostupan
<phd> kaj te još zanoma sillyslux ?
<sillyslux> nist
<phd> eto
<sillyslux> samo mi dodi u ducan 2 put pa vracaj robu
<sillyslux> e vidjet ces
<sillyslux> samo ti salji inspekciju
<phd> vidjela mi je ex neki dan kad je vraćala dron u Plodine
<phd> doar dan, vaš dron ne radi, hoću pare
<phd> samo tren, da nazovem
<phd> evo vam pare godpođo
<sillyslux> a nije morala
<phd> prema tome, kaj te još zanima sillyslux ?
<sillyslux> ima i plodine pravo da ispravi situaciju novim uredjajom
<phd> ma ne da se plodinama zajebavat zbog drona od 250kn, nisu oni kokošari iz Konjščinske
<sillyslux> a ima i pravo da provjeri jeli kupac laze
<phd> čitaj mi s usana sillyslux : ne da im se. Kupac je svuda u evropi svetinja, drže ga kao malo vode na dlanu
<phd> I tako je to već više od 40 godina
<phd> jedino hrvati i ostali balkanci seru
<sillyslux> aj kupi notebook za 11.000 Kuna, pa ga vrati nakon 10 dana a da nije neispravan
<sillyslux> ono, kesice, folije nes ti
<phd> ne pada mi napamet
<sillyslux> to bacaj odma na otvoris kutiju
<sillyslux> a da ne spomenim vracanje bez kutije
<phd> Vratio sam i DVBT antenu u Metro i USB stick
<phd> 0 problema. Potpišeš izjavu i  dobiš pare u roku 10 minuta
<phd> ne znam s kakvim se ti trgovcima družiš
<sillyslux> aj vracaj televizor
<sillyslux> 27.000 kuna
<phd> To s kutijama je uveo MSAN 
<phd> jer vraćaju robu van
<sillyslux> i zaseri kutiju
<sillyslux> u koliko dana?
<sillyslux> 4 miseci
<sillyslux> jer jednostavno slika nije bas
<phd> gle, kriminala ima svuda
<sillyslux> ili sta vec
<phd> tko sam ja da ispravljam krive drine
<sillyslux> a sta ce in kutija?
<sillyslux> antena nije vatala, to si reka
<phd> donio sam kompjuter koji sam kupio u HGSpotu natrag u garantom roku jer nije radio
<sillyslux> sta je bilo s usb stickom?
<phd> Oni su sve poslikali i rekli da čekam
<sillyslux> nije radio? to je kvar
<phd> Onda je MSAN rekao da je baterija na ploči iscurila i da sam to ja kriv
<phd> I da to ne pokriva garanciju
<phd> To su kokošari
<sillyslux> e u tom slucaju se moze svadati
<phd> Jer mi je lik iz HGspota rekao kako je baterija bila ok kad ju je on poslikao
<sillyslux> a nebi se ja svada s ducanom u svakom slucaju
<sillyslux> ali to sam samo ja
<phd> nije mi se dalo svađati, probao sam mjesec dana istjerati svojih 700kn što je bio kirikriki jer sam napravio prometa 20.000kn taj mjesec
<phd> nisu htjeli
<phd> onda sam im hladno uzeo taj komp, onako u djelovima natrag, platio novu ploču 900kn i ne kupujem više bitni hardware u hgspotu već direktno od Asbisa
<phd> MSAN zaobilazim isto
<phd> USB stick mi jednostavno nije trebao
<sillyslux> mhh, ona blesava naljepnica, da ponistis garanciju ako otvoris kuciste
<phd> trebale su mi pare
<sillyslux> ta naljepnica nista ne znaci
<phd> čitaj mi s usana: nisam ja otvarao stroj već HGspot
<sillyslux> jeli ipak bila na onom kompu s baterijom?
<phd> sillyslux: ja sam u ITu 34 godine
<phd> znam kako stvari stoje od početaka
<sillyslux> ok
<phd> i tko je msan i tko je mikronis i links i IN2
<sillyslux> ok
<phd> eto
<phd> još nešto što bi te zanimalo?
<sillyslux> mozda kasnije
<phd> ok
<phd> slobodno pitaj
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/hashtag/birdboxchallenge?src=hash
<dodobas> aww ... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festivus
<datase> ^ Festivus is a secular holiday celebrated on December 23 as an alternative to the pressures and commercialism of the Christmas season. Originally created by author Daniel O'Keefe, Festivus entered popular culture after it was made the...
<dodobas> AWS & GCE Clouds Inter-region Ping Latency ... https://imgur.com/a/h6Xxg56
<datase> ^1 images :: 3 views :: not sure if safe for work
<Mmike> phd, zakon o zastiti potrosaca ne stiti pravne osobe, tak da mi je to flj :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, mozemo, mozemo
<Mmike> hrvoje, btw, nasao sam model M na njuskalu, al' lik hoce 1500 kuna ;) reko, na ebayu su po 100 eura :) a veli lik da mu kupim onda nesto u protuvjrijednosti od 1000 kuna, reko, aj, dogovorit cemo se. i sad cekam da se javi nazad
<Mmike> znam da su model M dost tvrde, da, al' svejedno ;) 
<Mmike> inace su meni cherry mx brown najdraze tipke (red, iz nekog razloga, ne volim, iako su isto 'najmekse')
<Mmike> ova daskeyboardica ima brown tipke
<Mmike> al' nisam topre nikad probao
<sillyslux> bilo bi lipa da, kao firma, mozes narucit paket od 10-20 razlicitih tipkovnica za probu na misec dana
<sillyslux> ja da sam links ili slicno, ponudio bi tak nesto
<hrvoje> Mmike: 1000 kn je fest previše za model M, otvori deskthority.net, regaj se i vidi user-to-user sekciju oglasa ...
<hrvoje> Znači voliš tactile feedback, onda je mx brown ili blue za tebe, ili ibm model m / model f ... f-ice su bolje jer imaju kapacitivne prekidače ali su skuplje i rjeđe
<Mmike> hrvoje, blue mi je pre tvrd, brown je najmeksi. Mozda ima jos nest mekse? 
<sillyslux> ja bi pink svice
<sillyslux> pink je kewl
<sillyslux> ili transparentno
<hrvoje> topre mi je super, neki ga ne podnose, neki se kunu u njega ... za razliku od model M, nije nešto što će te osvojiti u roku 30 sekundi ali više se ne bi vratio na ništa drugo nikad ...
<Mmike> sillyslux, e, to bi i ja. Iznajmljivanje tastatura, imas ju 10 dana, vratis. 
<sillyslux> paket
<sillyslux> 20 komada, pa se minjas u firmi
<sillyslux> misec dana
<hrvoje> Na deskthority je postojala fora "šalji dalje", zapišeš se na listu i onda dobiješ keyboard na tjedan dana na testiranje i pošalješ idućem s liste o svom trošku
<sillyslux> i to je ok
<hrvoje> Realforce variable 45g mi je super jer su olakšane tipke koje stišćeš "slabijim prstima" .. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDgj3dkElsk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Realforce 87UB55 Sound Test :: Duration: 03:18 :: Views: 27,665 uploaded by Rhinofeed :: 286 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> ako tipkas kao daktilograf kak spada, a ne sa 6-8 prstiju samouko ko ja tudum
<hrvoje> vjerujem da smo svi ovdje samouki u tipkanju :-)
<jelly> treba daktilografiju uvesti u 5 ili 7 razred osnovne
<sillyslux> mene je naucio z-type :D
<jelly> i gotovo
<jelly> a ne da pises poruke i kod i sve tri puta sporije nego razmisljas
<sillyslux> z-type i typeracer u slobodno vrime
<sillyslux> 2nd Place. 46 wpm mehh
<sillyslux> tipkovnica je kriva
<sillyslux> 2nd Place. 45 wpm mehh
<Mmike> hrvoje, e, pa je to jedlicno!
<Mmike> fakat super izgleda ta tastatura :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, kad se mozemo di vidjeti? :D
<Mmike> ja odo na Rebro sad, moram vidjet kaj mi je s operacijom jer se 2 mjeseca nitko ne javlja na telefon niti na mailove :D
<sillyslux> lol, igra i on typeracer u videou
<hrvoje> A joj, kakvom operacijom? :( Ajd početkom idućeg tjedna se nađemo svi tam di ste mandarine preuzimali? Jel može Jelly?
<Mmike> 200 news1.CARNet.hr InterNetNews NNRP server INN 2.6.1 ready (no posting)
<Mmike> kme :(
<Mmike> hrvoje, submandibularna zlijezda :) imam kamenac u njoj, i mora van
<Mmike> ironija je kaj mi se to upalilo, onak gadno, kad sam vec trebao bit otpusten s neurologije :D 5 tjedana sam bio gore, nikad me nist njie bolilo, i onda zadnjih 5 dana bio u agoniji :D :D
<Mmike> hrvoje, moze next week
<Mmike> 200 news1.CARNet.hr InterNetNews NNRP server INN 2.6.1 ready (posting ok)
<Mmike> HA!
<Mmike> :)
<hrvoje> ajde, koliko možete nakucati? https://10fastfingers.com/typing-test/english
<hrvoje> Mmike: uf :( jebemu sunce, zbilja mi je žao kaj te to jebe ... evo plaćam rundu i donesem tipkovnicu da te oraspoložim :P
<hrvoje> https://i.imgur.com/1Ho2PnG.png
<datase> ^image/png 505x489 34.7KiB :: 2 views :: safe for work
<Mmike> hrvoje, moze, platim i ja jednu kad se vec runda :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, osh i ti rundat? :) Znam da oces! :D
<Mmike> hrvoje, de si tes
<Mmike> aha, cek
<sillyslux> https://play.typeracer.com?rt=qwzeycwdl
<sillyslux> join sillyslux's Racetrack
<Mmike> 87 WPM za mene
<Mmike> sillyslux, ja sam 'Guest' :)
<hrvoje> svaka čast :) dobar si! priznam, trebalo mi je par pokušaja :)
<sillyslux> sign in ima "Choose a guest nickname (play without an account)"
<Mmike> hrvoje, rijeci su out of context pa mi je teze :) lakse mi je kad je cijeli tekst ;)
<hrvoje> da, zajebano je ... mene zezne kad fulam pa idem ispravljati, onda izgubim vrijeme
<Mmike> Meh, 57WP, sillyslux, lose :) 
<sillyslux> 42
<Mmike> idem, dotipkavamo se kasnije
<sillyslux> ok
<sillyslux> ovi ' me zajeba
<sillyslux> vodio sam neko vrime
<dodobas> kako 'potrosit' 2h ... jer ne citam svaki red man stranice ...
<dodobas> dakle ima tri direktoija u kojima se trazi konfa ... /etc/systemd/nspawn/, /run/systemd/nspawn/ i /var/lib/machines/
<dodobas> ako ne nadje u prva dva ide na treci ... i to je ok... ali ako je datoteka u trecem onda se nece applyat direktive koje trebaju root prava ... kao naprimjer `Bind` koja omogucava da se bind-mounta lokalni folder u neki 'servis' ...
<dodobas> lijepo pise ... If the file is found there, only a subset of the settings will take effect however. All settings that possibly elevate privileges or grant additional access to resources of the host (such as files or directories) are ignored. To which options this applies is documented below.
<dodobas> ah well ... mozda nekom pomogne
<dodobas> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.nspawn.html
<hrvoje> ah, systemd :)
<jelly> 47 WPM, veći mi je problem što su random riječi umjesto nekakvih rečenica
<obrut> o jebala ih igra
<sillyslux> aye https://play.typeracer.com/?rt=qwzeycwdl
<obrut> glupo su to napravili
<sillyslux> Waiting for more people...
<sillyslux> Hold on baby, hold on. 'Cause it's closer than you think, and your're standing on the brink. Hold on, baby, hold on. 'Cause there's something on the way, your tomorrow's not the same as today.
<obrut> hmm, samo 62 wpm :P
<sillyslux> wrong window :Z
<sillyslux> Guest has entered the racetrack. Guest has left the racetrack.
<sillyslux> skoro...
<CrazyLemon> Your speed:	76 wpm Time:	0:49 Accuracy:	97.3%
<CrazyLemon> accuracy me je... :)
<sillyslux> 2nd Place. 44 wpm opet
<sillyslux> Accuracy: 95.7%
<sillyslux> Your speed: 58 wpm Time: 0:58 Accuracy:	98%
<sillyslux> nokte mi malo smetaju...
<sillyslux> imali tko noktaricu?
<sillyslux> nije mi jasno kako neko moze bit duplo brzi
<sillyslux> ili tri put
<hrvoje> kad imamo raskošan društveni život daleko od tipkovnice :)))
<sillyslux> hm?!
#ubuntu-hr 2019-01-06
<phd> ufm
<phd> već sam zaboravio kako je to kod hecnerka s njihovim one-way-tiket sistemom :)
<phd> please see the previous mail here:
<phd> -----------------%<-----------------
<phd> For the other maintenance please let us know when we are allowed to shut the server down for some minutes. 
<phd> naravno da toga u prethodnom maili *nema*
<phd> I onda nakon par jedno osam sati čekanja dobiješ ovakav lansirani od**b ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-30
<sakiKnin> Bok
<sakiKnin> Bok
<sakiKnin> vv
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-31
<sakiKnin> Dj
<PoselMuffin> Jutro tuntorovci ! 
<PoselMuffin> Sretan Bozic, nisam stigao prije :) 
<sakiKnin> Bok
<jelly> .o/
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-01
<respawn> jutro
<respawn> Sretna nova godina
<sakiKnim> SNG
<Mmike> Sretna!
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-02
<SilverSpace> jutro i sretna vam 2020
<PoselMuffin> Momcad, sretna Nova ! 
#ubuntu-hr 2020-01-04
<sakiKnin> Dobra vecer
<sakiKnin> *silver Milanovic predsjednik
<jakovV> Bok
<sillyslux> Mmike, jesi ti ono uzeo asrock j4105 prije po godine? taj fanless, jel ti se grije? imas li fan u kucistu? ja sad nesto dirkam i smanio sam temperaturu >30°C sa fanom, neznam bili radio nesto thermal throttling instead :/
<sillyslux> otvoreno kuciste: 84°C u hladnoj prostoriji - too much, a sta je tek u srid lita...
<obrut> sillyslux: kupio ja, al nisam nikad gledo temperaturu :)
<sillyslux> k
<sillyslux> kay...
<sillyslux> j**** ti f****** androidTV, sad kad imam mythtv to je milijun puta bolje
<sillyslux> al' je malo ruzno i cudno to... kakve su alternative? tvheadend i slicno?
